# The Ultimate Growing Competition



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 4, 2019)

*LINK TO CURRENT LIST OF PRIZES ON DYNA-GRO's WEBSITE*

Welcome to _the official_ 'The Ultimate Growing Competition' originally hosted by @Big Perm.

Dyna-Gro is now hosting a ‘run what ya' brung’ type of grow competition open to everyone! The rules are very simple. So is winning! Anyone can play!
The dates are set so that people have time to get ready. (organic soil amendments, current grow, etc.) It is an 18 week growing competition. Your grow doesn't have to go the full 18 weeks.

*Rules:*

Enter by posting here that you are entering the competition.

Entry closes and the competition begins March 15.

Seeds get wet, or clones get taken on March 15 with pics posted by 11:59pm PST

You claim the number of plants that you are going to run by March 15th by 11:59pm PST

Competition ends on July 19 at 12:00pm PST. Votes will be taken July 20th-24th. Winners named after.

No plant # minimum or maximum.

Indoor only.

Limited to one grow. You can move your grow around from room to room, but it must be the same grow.

You cannot start your grow over, or swap out any plants. You get one shot.

Open to all cannabis plants

Open to any growing medium, or none.

Open to all training techniques.

Open to any light source.

Open to any light cycle and any veg / flower time.

*Open to anything unless stated otherwise here.*

Over the time of the grow, you must explain at least once your setup to include lighting, nutrients used, media, and technique. This is a requirement.

You have 18 weeks to grow however you would like.

Each player will be assigned a number. This number will be displayed in physical form in every photo (written on a piece of paper or something. Not typed over the photo in an edit)

Player numbers will be assigned on March 15.

If your # is not in the photo in physical form the post will be deleted, as it is a violation of the rules of this competition.

Regular photos will be required on a weekly basis. You are free to post any time you would like as long as one week does not pass between photos. This will be logged. Any player not posting a pic for more than one week will be disqualified. You are encouraged to post as many pics as you like as long as your number is in each photo.

You cannot vote for yourself.

The players are the judges for everything. Holding others accountable for getting pics in on time; making sure others have their numbers in their pics; for suspecting cheating, etc..

Anyone suspected of cheating will be disqualified only after a vote has been taken from the other players.

*Three ways to get disqualified:* Don't post a pic in over a week. Don't vote. Cheat.


*PRIZES!!!*

*1st Place: *Our Dyna-Gro Starter Kit and cool swag!
__
Link

*2nd Place: *Our Dyna-Gro Starter Kit!
__
Link

*3rd Place:* Some cool Dyna-Gro swag!

We are also making this an open pot. Anyone is welcome to add to the prizes!

We encourage everyone to enter. Let’s keep this a clean competition, and good luck to all who enter!


-Dyna-Gro


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm throwing the seeds in the pot still for 1st place.
3x Terpenado Regulars


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm in sounds fun to me I'll be running some vortex bye tga. And red diesel


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Feb 4, 2019)

Well now that we’re all on the same page. Lol
May we proceed!? 

I’m in


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Feb 4, 2019)

I thank you all for giving me the opportunity. Way cool of you guys


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 4, 2019)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> I thank you all for giving me the opportunity. Way cool of you guys


Thank you for giving us the opportunity to see your grow!
Good luck in the competition.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 4, 2019)

Justinsbudzzz said:


> I'm in sounds fun to me I'll be running some vortex bye tga. And red diesel


Good luck in the competition.
Is the Red Diesel by BF?


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Feb 4, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> Good luck in the competition.
> Is the Red Diesel by BF?


No it's actually a bagseed came from some great smoke though .only have 3 seeds just hoping to get one female .than going to cross it with the vortex bye tga I'll take a male vortex to a female red diesel .and vice versa male red diesel to female vortex should be fun to see the cross when done ..when do the numbers get assigned ? When the comp starts ?


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Feb 4, 2019)

Can we request numbers ?


----------



## ANC (Feb 4, 2019)

Lol, if I were to enter it would need to be an 8 week or less comp.
I just did 20% more than my previous largest haul, off going straight to 12/12 after rooting.
Vegging is a waste of time. just use at least 4" cuttings.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 5, 2019)

hey heyyyy I'm in!

wait give me a few seconds let me re read the rules and make sure, I can follow!


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 5, 2019)

ANC said:


> Lol, if I were to enter it would need to be an 8 week or less comp.
> I just did 20% more than my previous largest haul, off going straight to 12/12 after rooting.
> Vegging is a waste of time. just use at least 4" cuttings.


Please enter! We want to see that here.
The comp is 18 weeks to open it up to longer indoor growers. Your 8 week grow is more than welcome here.


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 5, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> wait give me a few seconds let me re read the rules and make sure, I can follow!


Yeah, you're a little high, hahaha.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 5, 2019)

Justinsbudzzz said:


> Can we request numbers ?


Sorry, no.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 5, 2019)

OK and yes. I'm im!! also thanks dyna for sponsoring this, I've been wanting to get my sips into a competition! this is gunna be awesome! and the fact of how loose the rules are! just makes its incredible!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 5, 2019)

so 18 weeks is our max time! even with cloning included?

and just about anything goes correct! trying to make sure I didn't miss anything major to come back and bite me in the ass! I read it twice, actually 4 times if you count the old thread lol, but still I'm human, and a pot head!


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 5, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> so 18 weeks is our max time! even with cloning included?


Yes.


Greenthumbs256 said:


> and just about anything goes correct! trying to make sure I didn't miss anything major to come back and bite me in the ass! I read it twice, actually 4 times if you count the old thread lol, but still I'm human, and a pot head


Yes, we look forward to seeing your sips!

Calling your plant numbers on time, and getting pics in on time should be the only things to worry about here.


----------



## DET—PDX (Feb 5, 2019)

I really want to be in but I just started a grow January 21st...


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 5, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> Yes.
> 
> Yes, we look forward to seeing your sips.
> 
> Calling your plant numbers on time, and getting pics in on time should be the only things to worry about here.


plant numbers lol, I'll be running 1! similar to this... unfortunately not as big, this full cycle takes me 64 days veg, 64 days flower! this beauty is 28 days from chop!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 5, 2019)

but I'll be back going wrangle up some ppl i know in other threads! the more ppl the harder it is to win! ya gotta like a challenge!


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 5, 2019)

DET—PDX said:


> I really want to be in but I just started a grow January 21st...


Sorry to hear that.  Good luck on the grow!
We will have more competitions!


----------



## ANC (Feb 5, 2019)

I'll have to check if I'll have a table open. I need to take cuttings today, to be honest.
I'm already behind schedule on account of having had to use a systemic in the mother room.

I guess seeing a 50 something day grow cycle might be worth a consolation prize.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 5, 2019)

ANC said:


> I'll have to check if I'll have a table open. I need to take cuttings today, to be honest.
> I'm already behind schedule on account of having had to use a systemic in the mother room.
> 
> I guess seeing a 50 something day grow cycle might be worth a consolation prize.


do all but leave a small single space for one! like they said, u can grow 1 girl or 50!


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 5, 2019)

ANC's grow brings up something I will clarify on in the rules:

Each grow gets judged four different times by the other players.
It is up to the grower to determine when they are to be judged. These critical times can and will effect their scoring, so it is their call when it happens, as long as it happens.

Here is an example:


Grower A said:


> *Hey guys, I'm ready to be judged.*


Players should then cast their vote on a 1-100 scale for that person in a PM to me. They have one week to do so.

If ANC's grow goes 8 weeks, he will have his grow judged 4 times during those 8 weeks. When is up to him.

Keep in mind that the vote only covers the growing time since the last vote. So if someone wants to get judged 4 times in the last 3 weeks, that is fine, but votes 2,3,4 will probably be very low since not much has changed since the last vote (I'm guessing).


----------



## ANC (Feb 5, 2019)

nxsov180db said:


> How many plants per sq/ft?


Last run, was 42 plants on a 4x2. I plan to reduce that to about 24ish this round to reduce the number of runts.
The largest cutting had 22.25g of bud. The secret lays in starting with large clones. I'm doing a comparison with the smaller clones we normally run, and yeah, those are not even going to come close.

It is actually more exciting than the typical flowering period, as you have lots of veg growing still happening.


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 5, 2019)

I'm in.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 5, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I'm in.


Welcome on board!
Good luck in the competition.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 5, 2019)

ANC said:


> Last run, was 42 plants on a 4x2. I plan to reduce that to about 24ish this round to reduce the number of runts.
> The largest cutting had 22.25g of bud. The secret lays in starting with large clones. I'm doing a comparison with the smaller clones we normally run, and yeah, those are not even going to come close.
> 
> It is actually more exciting than the typical flowering period, as you have lots of veg growing still happening.


I'd assume large cuts but up to a certain size, mind showing the biggest you have taken without any negative effects from it! that could solve one of my issues! I can't say any of the clone Ive taken have ever been very big, I'd say 6in give or take!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 5, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I'm in.


nice welcome man, I'm hoping a few more guys from the other threads come as well! won't be any fun without some real good competition ya know!


----------



## ANC (Feb 5, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I'd assume large cuts but up to a certain size, mind showing the biggest you have taken without any negative effects from it! that could solve one of my issues! I can't say any of the clone Ive taken have ever been very big, I'd say 6in give or take!


4 to 6 inches would be just fine.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 5, 2019)

ANC said:


> 4 to 6 inches would be just fine.


but not any bigger? I always thought that was on the smaller side of clones!


----------



## ANC (Feb 5, 2019)

sure, but you don';t want side branches ( I think)

PS. my estimation of inches is very rough... I sent you a link


----------



## ANC (Feb 5, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> do all but leave a small single space for one! like they said, u can grow 1 girl or 50!


It doesn't work like this, small plants get outcompeted and often die because no light reaches them after a while. Your plants need to be as close to the same size as you can manage.


----------



## Chris Edward (Feb 5, 2019)

ANC said:


> Lol, if I were to enter it would need to be an 8 week or less comp.
> I just did 20% more than my previous largest haul, off going straight to 12/12 after rooting.
> Vegging is a waste of time. just use at least 4" cuttings.


@ANC, 
I have been wondering about that myself. A few grows back, I had some 3 node clones that were under 8 inches that flowered and they produced as much in those 4 weeks as my full-size grow...
I am just about to start another grow and I have a bunch of older clones I have kept under 12 inches with intensive topping and root pruning that I will have no use for once I select the plants I will use in my grow. So I am thinking of saving a couple to grow out to use clone donors and the rest I was going to put right into flower to see if I could get similar results as last time, expect these plants are much more dense.
It will be interesting...


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 5, 2019)

Yep , im in. should be fun


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 5, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Yep , im in. should be fun


Welcome!
Good luck in the competition.


----------



## Chris Edward (Feb 5, 2019)

My average clone is like 3", as long as it has a node at the bottom and a couple of leaves at the top, they seem to be just fine. I always get just around 100% that root as well.
Then there is whole little secret trick I ain't telling anyone about!
Muhahaha!!!


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 5, 2019)

Matt at *Seedsman Seeds* *is adding to the pot!*
I don't know what yet, but when I know you'll know, and when I have pics you'll have pics.
Thank you very much Seedsman!
*LINK*


----------



## GentleCaveman (Feb 5, 2019)

Might chime in on my second grow.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 5, 2019)

ANC said:


> I'll have to check if I'll have a table open. I need to take cuttings today, to be honest.
> I'm already behind schedule on account of having had to use a systemic in the mother room.
> 
> I guess seeing a 50 something day grow cycle might be worth a consolation prize.


I found a loophole in the rules to where you can play, if you are interested..
Since you have 18 weeks to grow, and you only need 8, that gives you a movable window within the competition.
To stay in the competition, you still have to follow the pic and number count rules from the beginning, but here is what I am picturing...
If you take a clone on the competition day and state what you are doing you could then 'mother' that plant until you are ready to take the said number of clones you claimed earlier, and then grow your grow out. Since you control when you are judged, you can have your grow judged with the mother plant also being judged from the start date on the first vote.
This way you can get your grow in the comp and stay within the rules.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 5, 2019)

Also *to all players*, just to be clear. When you say that your grow is done, the competition is over for you as far as posting requirements. You are still required to vote on the remaining grows until the competition ends.
Anyone that is disqualified will have their casted votes disqualified and will not be allowed to vote for the other players.


----------



## ANC (Feb 5, 2019)

I have a bank of mothers I take clones off. They look a little sad after an incident with the irrigation. But they are still taller than me and can produce a good set of babies.
I intend resetting the bank with freshly made clones for a change. This will give me a chance to also fumigate the mother room with nothing inside.


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 5, 2019)

ANC said:


> I have a bank of mothers I take clones off. They look a little sad after an incident with the irrigation. But they are still taller than me and can produce a good set of babies.
> I intend resetting the bank with freshly made clones for a change. This will give me a chance to also fumigate the mother room with nothing inside.


I read that and come away with you are in.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 5, 2019)

Anyone can email me any comments, concerns or complaints about the competition and it's rules.
My email is [email protected]


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2019)

dstroy said:


> There was never any mention of sharing who voted for what because:
> 
> 1. You are not allowed to post the contents of a PM. (No original vote will ever be known except to ONE person)
> 
> ...


Oh my god we get it
Move onc
This is a paid advertising area he pays he wants to do a grow competition he can
If you have such a problem don’t enter
Stop making the thread an argument


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2019)

Please stop turning this thread into an argument
If you don’t want to participate don’t
Stop typing and move on


----------



## HemiSync (Feb 5, 2019)

nxsov180db said:


> So you have to grow for all 18 weeks? I thought 18 weeks was just the max time you had from clone or seed and that the time could be shorter?


In their original post it says


Dyna-Gro said:


> Your grow doesn't have to go the full 18 weeks.


Although, there is a start by date and once you declare your grow done, it is.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 5, 2019)

nxsov180db said:


> So you have to grow for all 18 weeks? I thought 18 weeks was just the max time you had from clone or seed and that the time could be shorter?


The competition lasts 18 weeks. Everyone starts together. When you finish is up to you.


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 5, 2019)

The fine people at *Grower's Choice* (right here from RIU!) have added a 315 CMH to the pot!

*They are also including (4) bulbs: 3K, 3KR, 4K and 10K
 *

Here is a link to the light: *LINK*


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Feb 5, 2019)

Not sure if it was covered or not, but I just was browsing grow journals, and it brought to my attention the fact that ppl use filters on their pics. I think it should be a no filter pic. And if blurple are used, would prob be best to just take pics at end of day, or beginning when led is off. 

Just a couple thoughts


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 5, 2019)

I'm happy to also announce that Twompson, founder of *RxCannaCare* (also here on RIU!) is going to be adding to the pot!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 5, 2019)

well at least the thread is cleaned up, and the bs is over! back to fun of the comp. thanks sunni!


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Feb 5, 2019)

Oh yes, thank you Sunni!
Greenthumb, we have about the same set up. As for how we grow.. haven’t looked to far into yr setup but looks good buddy


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 5, 2019)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> Oh yes, thank you Sunni!
> Greenthumb, we have about the same set up. As for how we grow.. haven’t looked to far into yr setup but looks good buddy


thanks man. this should be really fun! nice to have so lil restrictions! really allows some of the best methods to shine!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 5, 2019)

I actually am building a new sip just for this, also expanding a new bottle of em1! my newest sip will be black, all the others are grey, so it's clear and no confusion!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 5, 2019)

What the hell ... count me in.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 5, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> What the hell ... count me in.


Welcome!
Good luck in the competition.


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 5, 2019)

I'm in. Should be fun to watch and participate. 
But we're not required to use dyna gro?
I'm rediscovering dyna gro so that's all I'll be using ...


----------



## 6_blade_leaf (Feb 5, 2019)

Hey right on! Sounds pretty rad. I’ll throw a few in the mix!


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Feb 5, 2019)

The pot is getting good looking forward to this comp.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 5, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> I'm in. Should be fun to watch and participate.
> But we're not required to use dyna gro?
> I'm rediscovering dyna gro so that's all I'll be using ...


Welcome! You are free to grow however you would like in this competition, and good luck!


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 5, 2019)

6_blade_leaf said:


> Hey right on! Sounds pretty rad. I’ll throw a few in the mix!


Welcome to the comp!
Good luck!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 6, 2019)

so how many ppl are we up to by now? dyna u gotta a lot of work in for you lol! I'd suggest making a premade template for ppl to copy and send in their votes that way, in hopes to make your life a tad easier! 

I've got some planning to do myself, in order to fit into this 18 week deal, I usually run close to 5 months so I won't be able to get the size I normally do!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 6, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> The fine people at *Grower's Choice* (right here from RIU!) have added a 315 CMH to the pot!
> View attachment 4277310
> *They are also including (4) bulbs: 3K, 3KR, 4K and 10K
> View attachment 4277311 *
> ...


OK that's just awesome, I've been wanting to try one of these for some time! but bc of me being small and money, can't just buy something to give it a shot!

I honestly was just in this to try an open some ppl eyes to the method of growing that I'm doing and the amazing results, with zero work that I have been getting! but dam I could use that 315!!! can't stress how much that would help me ! I'm glad I'm apart of this!

no offense to the other prizes but with me being 100% living organics I don't use anything out of bottles! no nutrients or anything! so although it's a great prize and awesome to have in the pot, sadly I'd have to pass it along to the next place, just bc I'm not into wasting things!

but now your making me regret trying to recruit some of the better growers that I know lol, some of these guys do some impressive things. lol should be fun regardless! but still hoping no one else joins now lmfao!


----------



## led1k (Feb 6, 2019)

ANC said:


> Lol, if I were to enter it would need to be an 8 week or less comp.
> I just did 20% more than my previous largest haul, off going straight to 12/12 after rooting.
> Vegging is a waste of time. just use at least 4" cuttings.


I'm with you on bigger cuttings => bigger/faster growth but with seeds... would you start with 12/12? I read something recently saying that 12/12 from seed just loses out on veg. growth. Asking because along with my other plants I just started 11 beans for a test grow and want to flip the lights asap but without reducing the beans potential if possible.


----------



## ANC (Feb 6, 2019)

I think you should ask klx, I'm reproducing his work to some extent.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 6, 2019)

ANC said:


> I think you should ask klx, I'm reproducing his work to some extent.


did u decide to join us man? would be nice to run against you!


----------



## ANC (Feb 6, 2019)

I'm not sure. Had word, the popo are doing raids in the area... 
I got things down to being smaller as I just finished a batch
By tomorrow, I'm down to 1 tray of clones in flower and 2 buckets of unrooted clones, I might pull out a few moms just to try to get my number for rooted plants under 20 for a few weeks.


----------



## led1k (Feb 6, 2019)

ANC said:


> I think you should ask klx, I'm reproducing his work to some extent.


Done. Thanks for the pointer.


----------



## ANC (Feb 6, 2019)

I'll make sure to bank a few clones with a friend, just in case shit hits the fan.
As much as I don't want it, busting me for my tiny personal grow would only make me famous.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 6, 2019)

ANC said:


> I'll make sure to bank a few clones with a friend, just in case shit hits the fan.
> As much as I don't want it, busting me for my tiny personal grow would only make me famous.


I considered doing the same, and killing everything in veg, and flower minus the hand full of my special girls, like the gg4 covering a 4x4, and 2 others that are doing amazing! I just really don't want to! so for now, I placed a new pad lock on both doors, killed extras and unimportant ones kept small clones of each strain! really fucking sucks! I don't need to say, but I'm not very happy!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 6, 2019)

if the popo come knocking... well in the famous words of chong, "you can keep on knocking but you can't come in" lmfao

they going to have to kick in the door to see my face! hell I'll sing that shit from the window if I have too lol!


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 6, 2019)

Victor at *AMARE TECHNOLOGY* (also here on RIU) was very generous in donating their Solar Eclipse SE300 to the pot!
Thank you Amare Technology!

 


Here is a link to the light details; *LINK*


* *


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 7, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I'm throwing the seeds in the pot still for 1st place.
> 3x Terpenado Regulars


We have an open pot.
After the pot closes and the competition begins, the pot will be arranged in placing order for prizes and the Prize Post will be posted.

We are trying to have the prizes ship from the vendor directly to the winners.
We are not responsible for pot prizes, and it is the vendor or donator's responsibility to make sure you get your prize.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 7, 2019)

Thank you Seedsman Seeds for your contribution to the pot!


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 7, 2019)

Thank you Grower's Choice for your contribution to the pot!


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 7, 2019)

Thank you RxCannaCare for your contribution to the pot!


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 7, 2019)

Thank you Amare Technology for your contribution to the pot!


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 7, 2019)

Thank you Big Perm for your contribution to the pot!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 7, 2019)

the pots grown a lot in 2 days lol! gunna be fun regardless!


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 7, 2019)

J from *Cannapot* is putting seeds into the pot!
Thank you very much Cannapot! *LINK*


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 7, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Matt at *Seedsman Seeds* *is adding to the pot!*
> I don't know what yet, but when I know you'll know, and when I have pics you'll have pics.
> Thank you very much Seedsman!
> *LINK*


I'm sorry for not putting this on here the first time:


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 7, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> We have an open pot.
> After the pot closes and the competition begins, the pot will be arranged in placing order for prizes and the Prize Post will be posted.


Edit:
I'm throwing seeds in the pot
3x Terpenado Regulars (Bodhi)


----------



## promedz (Feb 7, 2019)

Wish this started on March 1st I can only grow until last day of May.. so I would only be able to veg for 15 days the 1st would atleast give me 30.. I might still try and enter..


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Feb 7, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I'm sorry for not putting this on here the first time:
> View attachment 4278025


That 60 day lemon and 24 k kosher tangie . meringue 3 those loook nice


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Feb 7, 2019)

So excited guys. Also, follow me and I’ll follow you back. I’m trying to get more peeps on my grow journal role call list. My current purple trainwreck is shaping up nicely. Hope to see some new faces.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 7, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Edit:
> I'm throwing seeds in the pot
> 3x Terpenado Regulars (Bodhi)


I've been wanting to try bodhi gear for quite some time, how have u liked it?


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 7, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I don't know what yet, but when I know you'll know, and when I have pics you'll have pics.
> Thank you very much Seedsman!


Here is what* Seedsman Seeds *is adding to the pot:
10x Alaskan Purple Fem


*LINK*


10x Gelat.OG Fem


*LINK*

Thank you Seedsman!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 7, 2019)

oooh gelatooo


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 7, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I've been wanting to try bodhi gear for quite some time, how have u liked it?


So far I like it. I've never ran Bodhi gear before. I'm running Sky Lotus right now, I think it's a week into veg.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 7, 2019)

can't say I've been seeing a lot of these adds until recently lol, just thought it was funny to see it, while also on this thread and with dyna comment right below lol!


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 7, 2019)

Damn @Big Perm you set up one hell of a grow competition. The winner is going to be super happy.


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 7, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Damn @Big Perm you set up one hell of a grow competition. The winner is going to be super happy.


Thanks Joe!
*3* *Winners!*


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Feb 7, 2019)

You know what i think I'll throw in 15 reg. Vortex seeds bye tga to the pot excited for this to get started


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 7, 2019)

I've got a huge bottle of beans from over the years lol, can't say how many or what the hells in it, I don't mind tossing it in, but also I don't think It compares to anything else here lol! plus no telling what you gunnar find in there lmfao


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 7, 2019)

might be better to save it for a time when we don't have that many prizes, but idc, been running clones for ever, don't pop alot of beans anymore!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 7, 2019)

I don't think ive seen a comp with this many prizes in a while, really seems it has blown up over night! 

hell I remember subbing, when there wasn't any prizes lol! seems like just a few days ago! I was just excited about the rules! not many comps allow me to run my methods!


----------



## Mellow old School (Feb 8, 2019)

Nice competition, will defintly follow

Hey maybe even join the Party...


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 8, 2019)

There is a thread for the *prize pot*. Here is the *link.*


----------



## smokebros (Feb 8, 2019)

I'll join in. I don't really care about winning anything, competitions like this are just fun to be apart of.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 8, 2019)

hey @Dyna-Gro, does your company give out sample kits, I only ask, bc I received this(below) from my local hydro shop, for this competition( I mean the other one 12/12 solo cup that u followed me too lol) and we'll so far I'm just not very impressed, although it is very early. and I've always been 100% organic! and never used things out a bottle!

well now that I have alot more room( I've epanded to 3x my size) I'm running a bunch of experiments to see how other methods stack up to my probiotic sips, just kinda for fun! so I figured why not see what's up! I would say I'll run a journal on it, but with these results I'm getting with my method I wouldn't want to put out any bad advertising for you! at the same time if your stuff was to show up my sips, well could make re think some things lol!

but a few things that I'd need to know first, I'm pretty sure your lines are not organic! right? which would mean flushing 2 weeks before chop?? also if I did run it, can it be done without checking pH and adjusting it! I'm not spending money on the meters and stuff, and that could put an end to all this now, unfortunately. I just figured why not see what's up!

supposedly it's 100% organic, and it may be close but idk, and so far not very impressed, but that also could be 100% my fault, seeing as I don't know much about these styles of growing! here is what I do know another about tho...

https://www.rollitup.org/t/greens-gorilla-glue-4.979073/

here's what I was giving for free to give a shot, in the 12/12 solo cup competition! I looked up the prices when I got home and my jaw hit the floor! lol


----------



## smokebros (Feb 8, 2019)

@Greenthumbs256 I don't work for DG, but I've used them before and they make solid products. Their products are indeed synthetic, so it's common to do flushes at the end of flower when using DG just like any other synthetic nutrient. 

As far as PH'ing goes, I believe they do buffer to an acceptable range after mixing everything up, but I still advise checking PH unless you're using heavy microbes. The reason I say this is because the final PH can vary depending on what your inputs are. Some people start with really hard water, others with RO, others (like myself) use silica which requires using PH down because I grow hydroponically. 

@homebrewer has contributed A LOT to the community when it comes to DG and its performance. Check out some of his old threads.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 8, 2019)

smokebros said:


> @Greenthumbs256 I don't work for DG, but I've used them before and they make solid products. Their products are indeed synthetic, so it's common to do flushes at the end of flower when using DG just like any other synthetic nutrient.
> 
> As far as PH'ing goes, I believe they do buffer to an acceptable range after mixing everything up, but I still advise checking PH unless you're using heavy microbes. The reason I say this is because the final PH can vary depending on what your inputs are. Some people start with really hard water, others with RO, others (like myself) use silica which requires using PH down because I grow hydroponically.
> 
> @homebrewer has contributed A LOT to the community when it comes to DG and its performance. Check out some of his old threads.


yes sadly that would have to make me opt out of trying it, solely bc of the pH thing, them meters and stuff get expensive! plus a lot of dam work! if I didn't have to pH or check it, I'd be down!

idk if this matters but u use well water, and I've always bubbled in 5g buckets for 24hrs before using it! idk how that effects bottle nutes and stuff! like i said, I'm as organic as you can possibly get! with the exception of my turbo kloner! I use some stuff for that, but dam the results and ease! like wow lol!

but I'll be back, gotta handle some things, I'll check in as soon as I get back! fell free to post what ever, I'll find it when I get back home!


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 9, 2019)

smokebros said:


> I'll join in. I don't really care about winning anything, competitions like this are just fun to be apart of.


Welcome aboard!
Good luck in the competition.


----------



## johnp410 (Feb 9, 2019)

Wow this is like a real competition. Sucks that I might not be able to join. Great job @Dyna-Gro huge fan of protekt haven't tried your other products yet. Good luck to everyone. I'm going to try and join but it's not looking good. Also I might be able to throw some seeds into the winners circle.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 9, 2019)

Looking forward at trying that Dyna-Zyme on a Hempy run .


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 9, 2019)

johnp410 said:


> Wow this is like a real competition. Sucks that I might not be able to join. Great job @Dyna-Gro huge fan of protekt haven't tried your other products yet. Good luck to everyone. I'm going to try and join but it's not looking good. Also I might be able to throw some seeds into the winners circle.


I'm sorry and mean no offense, but what do you mean by a "real competition" as far as I thought they all were, just curious as to what makes you say that?

like i said, I don't mean any disrespect or anything, just curious is all, and we'll apperently I havnt been to good at wording things lately, just trying to be clear I'm not making fun or anything like that!


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 9, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I'm sorry and mean no offense, but what do you mean by a "real competition" as far as I thought they all were, just curious as to what makes you say that?
> 
> like i said, I don't mean any disrespect or anything, just curious is all, and we'll apperently I havnt been to good at wording things lately, just trying to be clear I'm not making fun or anything like that!


I think he meant because this competition has a blossom buster added. Top 3 winners get that as well.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 9, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> I think he meant because this competition has a blossom buster added. Top 3 winners get that as well.


blossom buster????


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 9, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> blossom buster????


Its that special black paint used to paint the inside of A/C housing. To stop light leaks from getting through.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 9, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> Its that special black paint used to paint the inside of A/C housing. To stop light leaks from getting through.


I must have missed where that was talked about, I've never heard of that before! it's been a crazy day for me!


----------



## Mysturis420 (Feb 9, 2019)

I think I would like to enter this contest sounds fun


----------



## johnp410 (Feb 10, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I'm sorry and mean no offense, but what do you mean by a "real competition" as far as I thought they all were, just curious as to what makes you say that?
> 
> like i said, I don't mean any disrespect or anything, just curious is all, and we'll apperently I havnt been to good at wording things lately, just trying to be clear I'm not making fun or anything like that!


I was just referring to the rules, and it not being like the typical giveaway, and/or competition where you basically get judged for having the biggest or frostiest whatever. That's all no offense taken.


----------



## johnp410 (Feb 10, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> Its that special black paint used to paint the inside of A/C housing. To stop light leaks from getting through.


I didn't see that either. What's it like caulk or something?


----------



## boybelue (Feb 10, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> soon


the same time. I am .


a mongo frog said:


> Its that special black paint used to paint the inside of A/C housing. To stop light leaks from getting through.


Is it like undercoating?


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 10, 2019)

ANC said:


> Lol, if I were to enter it would need to be an 8 week or less comp.
> I just did 20% more than my previous largest haul, off going straight to 12/12 after rooting.
> Vegging is a waste of time. just use at least 4" cuttings.


I couldn't agree more! I go directly from rooted clones to 12/12 also, in 2-liters. When you see posted photos of all these plants ready to harvest, and the bottom half of the plant is just empty stem, that all represents wasted veg time.

Light doesn't penetrate more than 18 to 24 in, so there's no reason to have plants any taller than that.

The gram/watt measurement is flawed. The variable of TIME must be included in order to get an accurate assessment.

If one guy vegs for two months, and then flowers for two months under 600 watts and comes out with a pound, and another guy doesn't veg at all and goes straight from rooted clone to flower under that same 600 watt light using more smaller plants in an SOG, and winds up with a pound, clearly the second grower is doing much better. Plus, he can get two harvests in during that four-month time frame, whereas the first guy can only get one harvest in.

Despite this, you wouldn't believe how many people argue against the small SOG plants. Usually, even though they've never grown in 2-liters, they claim that the plants will get rootbound. In that 2 month flower period, they don't even come close to getting rootbound in 2-liters.

This is the guy that started it all for me. What an amazing and informative journal this is. I would highly recommend reading it.

https://www.420magazine.com/community/threads/come-sog-with-me-112-plant-2-liter-hempy-sog.138874/


----------



## ANC (Feb 10, 2019)

Lol, I just use 2x4x4 rockwool cubes... My fattest stick yielded 22.25grams


----------



## Kushash (Feb 10, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> Looking forward at trying that Dyna-Zyme on a Hempy run .


I'm in.
Glad you are playing.
I like the rules for this one and will be running HID.
No plant count, no restricted light schedule, any light, any pot, any method.
Should be a good one.


----------



## homebrewer (Feb 10, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> I couldn't agree more! I go directly from rooted clones to 12/12 also, in 2-liters. When you see posted photos of all these plants ready to harvest, and the bottom half of the plant is just empty stem, that all represents wasted veg time.
> 
> Light doesn't penetrate more than 18 to 24 in, so there's no reason to have plants any taller than that.
> 
> ...


That dude is growing pencils in a closet. You can tell that his style is less than idea for the plants given the fact that his stems are half the size of his flowers. 

If he had the space, I'd bet the farm that he'd much prefer a dedicated veg area and an actual grow room.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 10, 2019)

Kushash said:


> I'm in.
> Glad you are playing.
> I like the rules for this one and will be running HID.
> No plant count, no restricted light schedule, any light, any pot, any method.
> Should be a good one.


Yeah ... that PARVO POOCH comp is a joke ... they are still questioning other competitors over there and I think it will end up a being “ a friend of a friend l kind of win. I lurk it to watch the continued finger pointing. I goofed on the cup size but corrected and that wasn’t good enough. But whatever.

This one sounds good ( even though I *wont* have many plants going ) at least I can learn from some other grows along the way. Not sure how plants will be judged .... but we all win in the end .....
We get smoke ... LOL.

Glad you are running in it too and *NOT *following the DAWGS fleabag brigade of suck ups.
Hope you win on that one. GL.


----------



## Kushash (Feb 10, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> Yeah ... that PARVO POOCH comp is a joke ... they are still questioning other competitors over there and I think it will end up a being “ a friend of a friend l kind of win. I lurk it to watch the continued finger pointing. I goofed on the cup size but corrected and that wasn’t good enough. But whatever.
> 
> This one sounds good ( even though I *wont* have many plants going ) at least I can learn from some other grows along the way. Not sure how plants will be judged .... but we all win in the end .....
> We get smoke ... LOL.
> ...


There is a lot to learn in these comps.
I'll probably make it to harvest in Dawg's comp but I don't think I'll get close to any prizes.
This is my 1st LED grow.
It's going to take time to get a feel for the changes.
I see no reason I won't make it to harvest though.

I like his comp but I am more about the grow than the rules and winning.
At least in this comp if we get lucky and grow a massive plant we won't likely be accused of cheating.

It will be nice not to worry if my plant is getting big fast.
Plus if someone out performs me in this one I won't have that doubt in the back of my mind about light schedule or lighting choice used by the other player.


----------



## H.A.F. (Feb 10, 2019)

I'm in! I have seed by ILGM, a lone Northern Lights that I have been itching to germ, but holding off. that said, I also have more seeds of Superskunk and GDP. Maybe a variety grow! Never tried that before.

So seeds wet 3/15 - can you remind me? LOL


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 11, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> I think I would like to enter this contest sounds fun


Welcome!
Good luck in the competition.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 11, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I'm in! I have seed by ILGM, a lone Northern Lights that I have been itching to germ, but holding off. that said, I also have more seeds of Superskunk and GDP. Maybe a variety grow! Never tried that before.
> 
> So seeds wet 3/15 - can you remind me? LOL


Welcome!
Good luck in the competition.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 11, 2019)

Kushash said:


> I'm in.
> Glad you are playing.
> I like the rules for this one and will be running HID.
> No plant count, no restricted light schedule, any light, any pot, any method.
> Should be a good one.


Welcome!
Good luck in the competition.


----------



## H.A.F. (Feb 11, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> Welcome!
> Good luck in the competition.


Stuff that is not clear to me

What are the criteria we are voting on? I mean, What is a "winning" goal for the grower or is this just a popularity/photography contest? 

Does the plant need to be harvested on the end date? 

It says we must vote each week - I assume this means voting for one of the other competitors?

Will this all be posted in one huge thread? I'm new here if there is an old contest I can check out.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Stuff that is not clear to me
> 
> What are the criteria we are voting on? I mean, What is a "winning" goal for the grower or is this just a popularity/photography contest?
> 
> ...


I think this is the first of its kind, and great questions, I'm going to let someone else answer that, bc I'm not sure on some exactly, but some of that is discussed in the beginning of the thread!

but I'm sure @Dyna-Gro can hook us up with details!


----------



## H.A.F. (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I think this is the first of its kind, and great questions, I'm going to let someone else answer that, bc I'm not sure on some exactly, but some of that is discussed in the beginning of the thread!
> 
> but I'm sure @Dyna-Gro can hook us up with details!


I may withdraw, simply because I don't want to get into a pissing contest with someone because there are so few criteria and no 'goal' that I can find.

I have seen a 'solo-up challenge" to see who can get the biggest harvest out of a regular solo cup. That was hilarious. 2 Guys arguing over a 10th of a gram for the win because one had a scale with fewer decimals available LOL

Something with a specific pot size or a one plant limit sounds easier to manage - until you factor in the ease of cheating if someone has a grow go sideways but has 7 other plants they are growing that they can substitute.

So - the only solution I can see is 'prettiest bud', but even that can be enhanced. This is way different from an office pool with people you know.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

I get that but to be honest, if it comes down to arguing over some stupid shit like that, I'd just quit and tell him to go fuck himself! lmfao, this is supposed to be fun!

I'm honestly doing it bc I want to show off this crazy ass method of growing I've been doing with sips! basically I show up once every 2 weeks and top off the rez with water and a splash of em1! and nothing else! lol no nutes, no teas, no feedings, no anything!

here's 2 my ladies now in sips. chop in about 3 weeks

only 1 plant 4x4 scrog gg4 
and jp


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I get that but to be honest, if it comes down to arguing over some stupid shit like that, I'd just quit and tell him to go fuck himself! lmfao, this is supposed to be fun!
> 
> I'm honestly doing it bc I want to show off this crazy ass method of growing I've been doing with sips! basically I show up once every 2 weeks and top off the rez with water and a splash of em1! and nothing else! lol no nutes, no teas, no feedings, no anything!
> 
> ...


What is em1 ? And with you on the arguing stuff but thays probably why they won't post who voted for who till after the winners are chosen etc. And i think the goal of this comp is to get the most votes or likes than the rest which could be tampered with but I'd really home people arnt that scummy to cheat and stuff this is supposed to be fun like u said the prizes for the 3 winners is just a bonus .. Id like to hear more about this step away for 2 week setup u got goin sounds nice


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

no only ppl that are in comp, can vote, we each send a number 1-100, each grower chooses his pics and when to have them voted on, dyna adds all up, them post everything at end!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

em1 is effective microorganisms! basically life in a bottle, if u wanna know more check out my current grow, it's on my page thing


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

I've laid out every step, things I've changed, everything! 

and all links, where I've gotten info, really everything I could think of!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

and it's not really votes, it's scores!

like take this for example, I'm around let's say week 7 of my grow, I decide to take a pic, and post it, then say vote me, everyone sends in a score1-100 for my chosen pic, at my chosen time through the 18 weeks. you choose four timea through ur grow to get voted on!

dyna adds all up, then post results and winners at the end! impossible to cheat and not get busted! I'm sure at least half the players will keep the msgs with their votes! screen shots can't really be modified!


----------



## H.A.F. (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> and it's not really votes, it's scores!
> dyna adds all up, then post results and winners at the end! impossible to cheat and not get busted!/QUOTE]


Not my point, but actually it is. My point is that there is no "win" other than getting votes - but there is no criteria to vote on. So it is a popularity contest.


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 12, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Not my point, but actually it is. My point is that there is no "win" other than getting votes - but there is no criteria to vote on. So it is a popularity contest.





H.A.F. said:


> It says we must vote each week - I assume this means voting for one of the other competitors?


I'll try to answer some of your questions:
All this stuff is in post #1.


Dyna-Gro said:


> *How to win:*
> 
> *Your entire grow will be judged by the other players on a scale of 1-100 at four different times during the competition.* All votes will be PM'd to me, and all scores will be hidden until the end. The person with the highest score at the end wins. *This will encompass grading criteria such as deficiency problems, watering, nute burn, plant appearance, transitions, bud appearance, visual yield, difficulty of grow, overall technique, etc. The better you do overall, the better your score at the end.*





H.A.F. said:


> So - the only solution I can see is 'prettiest bud', but even that can be enhanced. This is way different from an office pool with people you know.


That will encompass some of vote 4, what about votes 1-3?


H.A.F. said:


> Will this all be posted in one huge thread?


 Yes


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> ike take this for example, I'm around let's say week 7 of my grow, I decide to take a pic, and post it, then say vote me, *everyone sends in a score1-100 for my chosen pic*, at my chosen time through the 18 weeks. you choose four timea through ur grow to get voted on!


I'll clarify this.
You aren't being judged on a pic, you are being judged on everything that you have done since the last vote.


----------



## H.A.F. (Feb 12, 2019)

I did miss that "how to win" part, but it is still pretty subjective.

@Dyna-Gro what is the latest date to withdraw? I am not trying to cast doubt on the contest, but it looks like it is still missing something for me to enjoy it.

I try new stuff all the time, post about it, etc. I think I would do OK, but I am not into working 18 weeks on something only to be disappointed with an awesome grow because of - people...

Any and all can check out my grow - no votes required 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/superskunk-manifold.982650/


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 12, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I did miss that "how to win" part,


...


----------



## H.A.F. (Feb 12, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> ...


LOL - I saw the voting part and skipped the rest  
But you have to admit it is still based on some pretty loose criteria.
Not saying that it is bad, just that I don't think there is a perfect way to do this unless we all know each other and there is some trust. 

The guy with the room to grow a forest and the ability to post 4 good pics will win.


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 12, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I try new stuff all the time, post about it, etc. I think I would do OK, but I am not into working 18 weeks on something only to be disappointed with an awesome grow because of - people...


This is EXACTLY why the votes are the way they are. I admit that 'hidden' was the WRONG word to use! Next time I'll grab the thesaurus. 
If the votes were shown from day one, then drama is guaranteed to break out. People will see that this guy voted bad for them, get butt hurt, and vote bad for them back on the next vote. Then someone else with a beef sees the vote so they also swing their next vote and it becomes some kind of 2-man coup to try to take over the internet.
The way the votes are set up now is not to try to cheat or fool anyone all of the votes are shown at the end.. They are set up the way they are so that a voting battle doesn't break out.


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 12, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> LOL - I saw the voting part and skipped the rest
> But you have to admit it is still based on some pretty loose criteria.
> Not saying that it is bad, just that I don't think there is a perfect way to do this unless we all know each other and there is some trust.


I think this is about the best competition you are ever going to get.


----------



## Kushash (Feb 12, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Not my point, but actually it is. My point is that there is no "win" other than getting votes - but there is no criteria to vote on. So it is a popularity contest.


You are not thinking like a grower.
The best growers in this comp will come out of this comp with more knowledge about growing.
So will the intermediate growers and the novices.
There will be a wealth of information shared.
You have the wrong attitude if you're concerned about popularity, winning or cheating.
It will be interesting to see if it is easy to cheat in this comp and risk a reputation doing so.
I plan on displaying plants with 11+ blade leaves in my grow.
I doubt I'm going to have spare plants bigger with the same leaf structure and if I was capable of it then I'd be the grower you would want to study if you are about growing.
Doesn't sound like this comp is for you.


----------



## sunni (Feb 12, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> LOL - I saw the voting part and skipped the rest
> But you have to admit it is still based on some pretty loose criteria.
> Not saying that it is bad, just that I don't think there is a perfect way to do this unless we all know each other and there is some trust.
> 
> The guy with the room to grow a forest and the ability to post 4 good pics will win.


Than move on 
You don’t have to enter stop creating drama


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 12, 2019)

Kushash said:


> You are not thinking like a grower.
> The best growers in this comp will come out of this comp with more knowledge about growing.
> So will the intermediate growers and the novices.
> There will be a wealth of information shared.
> ...


In his defense, his comment was made back when he thought there was no voting criteria.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 12, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> @Dyna-Gro what is the latest date to withdraw? I am not trying to cast doubt on the contest, but it looks like it is still missing something for me to enjoy it.


You have until July 26th to withdraw.

What suggestions would you have for future competitions?


----------



## H.A.F. (Feb 12, 2019)

actually, my first inclination as a grower was "hell yeah!"


Dyna-Gro said:


> You have until July 26th to withdraw.
> 
> What suggestions would you have for future competitions?


Like I said, I think it would be very difficult to create a "fair" competition period - among a bunch of strangers. 

For my tastes 
I would prefer one with set limitations to see who can get the best harvest growing one plant in the same size pot (for soil growers). Not sure what the similar standard would be for DWC, Hydro, etc. but maybe one contest for each?

I like the 'end date' part to prevent unlimited vegging, and to test the skill of the grower to get their harvest in 'on time'

Other than that, I like the elimination of other limitations. Great way to LEARN @sunni , and see which method, lighting, nutrients. LST or HST, etc. would produce better results on the same 1-plant grow. I also see that placing these limitations requires that there be a trust that simply won't happen in a public forum like this. So @sunni it was me wanting to NOT have drama that made me ask these questions before it started. Lighten up Francis.

@Kushash Actually, thinking like a grower is why my initial response was "hell yeah, I'm in!" - it was later reflection (and seeing the BS in some other online contests) that made me have second thoughts. I LOVE growing! I am retired and it is my primary hobby. Seeing other peoples techniques and what works better is what it's all about. That is actually the reason I am on here - check out my grow journal. The contest part just has the possibility of adding unnecessary 'stress' or whatever over something that I enjoy. That's all.

And @Dyna-Gro I am still considering it. I think it's great you're trying, and like @Big Perm said it might be the best thing going. I just like to prevent stress before it happens, rather than dealing with it afterwards.


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 12, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> For my tastes
> I would prefer one with set limitations to see who can get the best harvest growing one plant in the same size pot (for soil growers). Not sure what the similar standard would be for DWC, Hydro, etc. but maybe one contest for each?


You can do that in this competition. That's the beauty of it.
Simply state that you are going for the best harvest possible growing one plant in x size pot, DWC, Hydro, etc. You will be judged by your grow.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 12, 2019)

Sounds good. I may join. Setting up a new grow. 

I like dynagro products. The foliage pro works great start to finish.


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 12, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> The guy with the room to grow a forest and the ability to post 4 good pics will win.


*I want to clarify some things, because there is inaccurate information going around about the rules, and it's snowballing.*
It's not 4 pics to win.
You aren't being judged on a pic.
You are being judged on your entire grow. 
*
Go back and read the rules, this will help A LOT!!!!!!!!!!*

I don't really feel like spelling out everything, but I will if it comes down to that.
You aren't voting every week.
You aren't voting on a single pic.
You can grow any way you want.
These are all questions answered in the first post.


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yes it is, but in all fairness it isn't as clear as could possibly be, which is the reasoning so many ppl aren't understanding! I tried my best, just saying!
> 
> maybe it would be best to have it all spelled out, just saying, I been here since the very first post was made, and I was the second comment, and even still I'm not 100% on how the rules are laid out!


Ok, thanks for trying. I'll spell it all out and highlight it in red later.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 12, 2019)

Jeezus .... *grabs aspirin


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 12, 2019)

*Notes*

You get judged 4 times during the competition. 
When you get judged is up to you. 
(You'll want an even spread on your grow. This rule was designed so that you aren't caught at a bad time in your grow if a call to vote for all were to come out.)

You cannot go more than one week without posting a pic of your grow.
(If you are vague on your grow, people are going to be vague on their votes. You'll want to post many pics of your grow. The one week max is so that we can see the transition in close to real time.)

When someone wants to be judged, they post that they are ready for their 1st,2nd,3rd,4th judging.
The voting scale is 1-100. 1 being the worst possible, 100 being the best possible.
The vote will cover the time frame since the last vote was taken for that person. 
(The first vote goes back to the start date.)


When it is time to vote for someone you have one week to get your vote in.

If you don't vote you are disqualified.


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 12, 2019)

If there are any more questions just ask. Here are a couple more I thought I would elaborate on:

*Notes
*

You claim the number of plants you are going to run by March 16th.
-This means that by 11:59pm PST on March 15 you have to have announced how many plants you are entering in the competition. (3 seeds, 5 clones, whatever)

-In ANC's case, he grows for 8 weeks and his next grow window isn't until halfway through the competition. So, for example, he could announce he is running 11 clones, but he is starting with 1 clone and on whatever date he says he is going to take 10 clones from that 1 clone and grow them out. He would basically veg out a clone until he wants to start his grow.

-There is no plant number maximum.


Limited to one grow. You can move your grow around from room to room, but it must be the same grow.
-You can't claim 100 plants and have 20 in 5 different rooms. If this is the case, you should claim 20 plants and run them in 1 room.

-You can move your grow from room to room though, like from the veg tent to the bloom tent.


You are free to post any time you would like as long as one week does not pass between photos.
-You don't have Mon-Fri, or anything like that. You have a week from the last time you posted a pic, whenever that was.

Anyone suspected of cheating will be disqualified only after a vote has been taken from the other players.
-If you are going to do a massive defoliation, you might want to take some before and after shots so that you don't get accused of cheating by swapping out plants.

-The players are the judges. So if a player suspects another player of cheating, they should call it out. We'll take a vote to see if the majority of the other players agree. The vote will decide if the player is disqualified.

-If a player is disqualified they lose their voting rights and their previous votes are deleted along with their score.


----------



## H.A.F. (Feb 12, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> *I want to clarify some things, because there is inaccurate information going around about the rules, and it's snowballing.*
> It's not 4 pics to win.
> You aren't being judged on a pic.
> You are being judged on your entire grow.
> ...





Greenthumbs256 said:


> yes it is, but in all fairness it isn't as clear as could possibly be, which is the reasoning so many ppl aren't understanding! I tried my best, just saying!
> 
> maybe it would be best to have it all spelled out, just saying, I been here since the very first post was made, and I was the second comment, and even still I'm not 100% on how the rules are laid out!


@Big Perm Seeing how you added the "NOTES" before I responded, lemme try and paraphrase:

We are being judged only on how well we can accomplish our stated goal at the beginning.
The ability to photograph and explain techniques is a plus.
More pics is better but not all are judged.
We can decide when we want our grow voted on, and it must be 4 times.
If any of the above is incorrect, let me know.

So the last pic will obviously be results oriented, "proving your thesis statement" or what-not.
The first three might be the germination/clone process, how you prune/train your plant, and what you look for before flip?

It makes more sense now, and thanks for the explanation. It might work better if there was a specific 'pic' required for each vote. More pics and votes might be a plus if there is a plan for what needs to be voted on.

Also, this could be a GINORMOUS thread to weed through for voting an such. It there a main forum thread for the contest, and individual pages for each grow?


----------



## H.A.F. (Feb 12, 2019)

For what it's worth I am a stoner at heart, but I also am retired military (20+years with no flowers) and have a BS in Elementary Education.
I like breaking things down to the basics points, then attacking them - but I could also put together a powerpoint and a lesson plan on how I did it


----------



## HemiSync (Feb 12, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> The gram/watt measurement is flawed. The variable of TIME must be included in order to get an accurate assessment.
> 
> If one guy vegs for two months, and then flowers for two months under 600 watts and comes out with a pound, and another guy doesn't veg at all and goes straight from rooted clone to flower under that same 600 watt light using more smaller plants in an SOG, and winds up with a pound, clearly the second grower is doing much better. Plus, he can get two harvests in during that four-month time frame, whereas the first guy can only get one harvest in.


I agree, it is very flawed. It should incorporate price per kilowatt hour in the formula as well. Wattage x Hours x Price / grams. If I’m growing in A rural area at $0.055 cents per kilowatt hour and you are growing in California at $0.194 cents per kilowatt hour, who cares if you and I both produced 500g in two months? It cost you over three times as much to do it. I know I’m pushing this to far but it is something most growers don’t consider. Also with newer more efficient lighting coming out multiple grams per watt are starting to be seen more often.


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 12, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> We are being judged only on how well we can accomplish our stated goal at the beginning.


The point of calling out your plant numbers is say you take 5 clones and 1 dies, now you have 4. You run your competition with the 4 but you losing the one plants doesn't drop your score by 20%.
You don't have to announce your entire grow plan from the first day unless you want to, but then you have to follow it. My example of ANC's grow is that he would be ending with 11 plants but starting with 1. He would announce that from the beginning, not just decide to do so during the grow.


H.A.F. said:


> The ability to photograph and explain techniques is a plus.


Since you are being judged by the means of pics and details, yes.


H.A.F. said:


> We can decide when we want our grow voted on, and it must be 4 times.


Yes


H.A.F. said:


> If any of the above is incorrect, let me know.


Some are


H.A.F. said:


> So the last pic will obviously be results oriented, "proving your thesis statement" or what-not.
> The first three might be the germination/clone process, how you prune/train your plant, and what you look for before flip?


It's not 4 pics, it will probably be hundreds.


H.A.F. said:


> It makes more sense now, and thanks for the explanation. It might work better if there was a specific 'pic' required for each vote. More pics and votes might be a plus if there is a plan for what needs to be voted on.


"This will encompass grading criteria such as deficiency problems, watering, nute burn, plant appearance, transitions, bud appearance, visual yield, difficulty of grow, overall technique, etc. The better you do overall, the better your score at the end."


----------



## H.A.F. (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> seems like I keep meeting more and more brothers in arms lately! I as well am ret. vet. I hope you decide to join us brother!


Now that it makes sense I'm in. I have to start planning to rearrange my rotation. I have a plant that will harvest before the contest date or shortly thereafter, but I have monster-cropped clones from this grow and the last one in my veg-tent. 

First thing I need to do is find Murphy and kick his ass - then proceed.


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 12, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> For what it's worth I am a stoner at heart, but I also am retired military (20+years with no flowers) and have a BS in Elementary Education.
> I like breaking things down to the basics points, then attacking them - but I could also put together a powerpoint and a lesson plan on how I did it


lol I understand. I watched you break down and attack your own points as well multiple times. If you'd like to do a PP on this, that would be great once you get it figured out.


----------



## H.A.F. (Feb 12, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> It's not 4 pics, it will probably be hundreds.


But only the 4 I choose will be voted on. I get that, but it also makes for a 200 page thread to weed through when someone calls for a vote on their grow. Especially since it is not just based on the pic posted. That's why I asked about the thread thing.


----------



## H.A.F. (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> don't forget to take care of Jody too, dude was fucking my bitch last night!
> 
> all you civilians won't get that, so don't even try lmfao


I divorced the bitch and let Jody have her. I'm living the dream now and she's in a double-wide LOL


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 12, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> But only the 4 I choose will be voted on. I get that,


No you are not getting it......


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 12, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> No you are not getting it......


Nowhere ever does it say that you are getting judged on a single pic.


----------



## H.A.F. (Feb 12, 2019)

Maybe a rule that if you want a vote, you must include everything you want voted on in your post, whether it is past photos showing progress, reminding everyone what your original goal was and how you are getting there, etc.


----------



## H.A.F. (Feb 12, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Nowhere ever does it say that you are getting judged on a single pic.


4 times you will call for a vote on your grow. You would be a dumb-ass if pics weren't included, so that means you could have multiple pics in that one 'request for vote'

Since there may be hundreds of pages to weed through to find my progress pics to determine your vote, and hundreds of votes we must make or get disqualified, I think that part is an important time-saver.


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> like take this for example, I'm around let's say week 7 of my grow, I decide to take a pic, and post it, then say vote me, everyone sends in a score1-100 for my chosen pic,


Here is where the pic confusion started. This is not true, it isn't a single pic...

I'll give an example:
At some point in your grow you say hey guys I'm ready to be judged, then the other players vote on your ENTIRE progress (not a pic, but lots and lots and lots and lots of pics and posts) since the last vote on that person.


----------



## H.A.F. (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm not necessarily worried about votes on my stuff, but keeping track of the "don't get disqualified" randomly occurring votes on other peoples grow.

I may breeze through the updates every day, but depending on the number of competitors I'm not weeding thorough the whole forum to check the guys progress because he called for a vote. I also don't want to shortchange that person because I can't remember what they did last month.

So in this competition, I think that specifying that everything you want considered in the vote be in that one post would be prudent. Including only previously posted pics (as a reminder of the grow) with the new one might help. Possibly have 2 threads, one for progress, one solely for votes.


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 12, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I'm not necessarily worried about votes on my stuff, but keeping track of the "don't get disqualified" randomly occurring votes on other peoples grow.


You're going to have to do a tiny bit of work for the $1k+ pot.



H.A.F. said:


> Possibly have 2 threads, one for progress, one solely for votes.


People can't even keep caught up on one thread...


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 12, 2019)

*UPDATE*

I've decided to save myself the headache and high blood pressure of the 'hidden votes' and everyone else the confusion surrounding them, altogether.

We'll do one open vote for all to see after the competition ends.
-What this means is you have one week to vote who you think should win. You can't vote for yourself. Runner up is 2nd, third is 3rd.

Whew, what a load of work off!
Good luck in the competition, everyone!


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 12, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> I've decided to save myself the headache and high blood pressure of the 'hidden votes' and everyone else the confusion surrounding them, altogether.
> 
> ...


I was down with the original rules but this is much simpler. I'm in and thank you for organizing this comp, prizes are great and it should be a fun time.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 12, 2019)

The running list of players in the competition will be the people I'm following. 
If you aren't on the list and want to be, speak up. 
If you are on the list and don't want to be, speak up.


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 12, 2019)

Are you gonna post the list?


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 12, 2019)

Maybe at the end before voting everyone can post up pics of their grow to refresh everyone's memory. Like a begining, middle, and end pic. I feel like this would help those who finish a few weeks before the comp ends so people don't forget them. Just a suggestion.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 12, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> The running list of players in the competition will be the people I'm following.
> If you aren't on the list and want to be, speak up.
> If you are on the list and don't want to be, speak up.


I'm in


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 12, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Are you gonna post the list?


Sorry, to get to the people I am following you would look at my profile and click on the people I am following.

This way I only have to update that list.


----------



## Kushash (Feb 12, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Are you gonna post the list?





Greenthumbs256 said:


> I want on the list, figured I was a clear yes, but better safe then sorry!


You are both already on the list.
Click on dyna gro's home page then view the people Dyna Gro is following and you will see your name.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 12, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> I'm in


Welcome!
Good luck in the competition.


----------



## H.A.F. (Feb 12, 2019)

@Dyna-Gro Last question (for now LOL)

It says "visual yield". Does this mean that the plant(s) don't have to be harvested by the stop date?

I ask because I am trying to come up with a flexible grow-plan that can be "done" (whatever that is) by the end.


----------



## smokebros (Feb 12, 2019)

It seems pretty basic to me. You (the grower) have to document your grow from start to finish, and post accurate updates. It encompasses the entire grow cycle from the beginning of life to the end of life. 

It's like any class in school, some of your grade is determined on your daily homework, the other is determined on tests... this weighs both. Let's see how you grow from start to finish and judge that. That's dope. If some dude rolled in with CFL's in a 4x4 tent and got 1 Gram Per What I would lose my shit, that person would probably deserve to win.. but who knows, because it comes down to a lot of variables. 

Dope contest. I know people are nitpicking shit, but I get what this is all about and it's a cool idea.


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 12, 2019)

​*RxCannaCare *(also here at RIU) is adding to the pot! 


A *$100 Gift Code *to their online store! The code can be used towards any purchase! 
Here is a_* LINK *_to their website.

Thank you RxCannaCare!


----------



## 6_blade_leaf (Feb 13, 2019)

Man this contest is dope. First time doing anything like this haha. I agree with 
GreenThumbsMcgee 



GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> I thank you all for giving me the opportunity. Way cool of you guys


Definitely way cool. Thanks guys!


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 13, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> @Dyna-Gro Last question (for now LOL)
> 
> It says "visual yield". Does this mean that the plant(s) don't have to be harvested by the stop date?


No.
"Visual yield" means how big the buds look, ie. big, small.



H.A.F. said:


> I ask because I am trying to come up with a flexible grow-plan that can be *"done" (whatever that is)* by the end.


"Done" means the end of your grow.

It's an 18 week competition. If your grow goes past the competition it doesn't disqualify you, but your vote will be affected. (I'm guessing)


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 13, 2019)

* ​*
*PathogenZERO* is adding to the pot! 


A *$100 Gift Code *to their online store! The code can be used towards any purchase!
Here is a_* LINK *_to their website.

Thank you PathogenZERO!!


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 13, 2019)

smokebros said:


> It seems pretty basic to me. You (the grower) have to document your grow from start to finish, and post accurate updates. It encompasses the entire grow cycle from the beginning of life to the end of life.
> 
> It's like any class in school, some of your grade is determined on your daily homework, the other is determined on tests... this weighs both. Let's see how you grow from start to finish and judge that. That's dope. If some dude rolled in with CFL's in a 4x4 tent and got 1 Gram Per What I would lose my shit, that person would probably deserve to win.. but who knows, because it comes down to a lot of variables.
> 
> Dope contest. I know people are nitpicking shit, but I get what this is all about and it's a cool idea.


Thanks man.


----------



## johnp410 (Feb 13, 2019)

Pretty sure this is a decent comp. Those complaining about shit already lost. Just do your thing, simple as that. Most other comps are just that popularity contest. That's what I like about this one, it's not. Do the best you can, adhere to the rules and wish everyone a bountiful harvest.


----------



## Way2-High (Feb 14, 2019)

Haha sweet comp!! I’m definitely in on this!


----------



## Mellow old School (Feb 14, 2019)

This thing just keeps getting more and more enticing as days go bye...

Nice ones *BP....*


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 14, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Haha sweet comp!! I’m definitely in on this!


Welcome!
Good luck in the competition.


----------



## H.A.F. (Feb 15, 2019)

Well, I figured that since the prize is plant food, I might want to see if the plant food is any good. 

For anyone in the competition that wants a friendly challenge, I'll be using DG stuff for the first time and growing seed(s) in 3gallon pot(s). I figure $30 is $30. 
 
@Dyna-Gro , you have until March 15th to get me my stuff! LOL

Seriously though, *will this sample pack realistically get me through one soil grow*? 

For me, a dry 3 gallon pot will drink about 1.25 gallons with decent run-off. 
Probable 4-5 veg feedings at .25-1.25gal, max of 4gal
Possible 8 flower feedings at 1.25gal or 10gal
Total possible 14 gallons per plant.
So will this sample pack mix 14 assorted gallons as required for one grow? Also, to help compute this, do you recommend starting out with "50% nutes" or some lighter strength than what is on your schedule like some companies advise?


----------



## homebrewer (Feb 16, 2019)

I'm in. This will give me an excuse to germinate some seeds that I've been wanting to pop.


----------



## H.A.F. (Feb 16, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> I'm in. This will give me an excuse to germinate some seeds that I've been wanting to pop.


And if you buy these indestructible plastic storage container, I'll throw in this SHIP!


----------



## H.A.F. (Feb 16, 2019)

OK, I'll try again.
@Dyna-Gro , 
*will this sample pack realistically get me through one soil grow*? 

For me, a dry 3 gallon pot will drink about 1.25 gallons with decent run-off.
Probable 4-5 veg feedings at .25-1.25gal, max of 4gal
Possible 8 flower feedings at 1.25gal or 10gal
Total possible 14 gallons per plant.
So will this sample pack mix 14 assorted gallons as required for one grow? Also, to help compute this, do you recommend starting out with "50% nutes" or some lighter strength than what is on your schedule like some companies advise?


----------



## Stubbie (Feb 16, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> OK, I'll try again.
> @Dyna-Gro ,
> *will this sample pack realistically get me through one soil grow*?
> 
> ...


Take a look at their feeding schedule - you should be able to grow one plant with those 8oz bottles. I tried to do the math, and after re-reading it I realize I'm much too high for that! 

My current grow is Dyna-Gro start to finish. I have to say, these are some of the healthiest plants I've ever grown, and I'm feeding pretty much at their schedule, just upping the Mag-Pro a bit since I'm in coco.

-Stubbie


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 16, 2019)

if this don't make you guys lick your lips, I don't know what will...


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 16, 2019)

this competition is gunna be tough! you guys better bring that A game! lol also gunna be fun too!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 16, 2019)

I received and nice Christmas card from a friend, and I've got more than I need, I was told to pay it forward, hit me up, if you need something to run, the only catch is if you find that winner pheno a cut was asked to be returned to the person who gave me these! no other strings attached! pm me...


----------



## Mysturis420 (Feb 16, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> this competition is gunna be tough! you guys better bring that A game! lol also gunna be fun too!


I'm pretty sure I dont have a chance lol but it will definitely be fun


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 16, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> I'm pretty sure I dont have a chance lol but it will definitely be fun


everyone has a chance, don't say that man! just give it your best shot!


----------



## Mysturis420 (Feb 16, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> everyone has a chance, don't say that man! just give it your best shot!


Oh I always do that's the best part of growing your own


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 16, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> this competition is gunna be tough!


What do you think the toughest part will be?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 16, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> What do you think the toughest part will be?


have u seen the list of growers were up against? there's some very good farmers here, and a lot of tough competition! my opinion, I'm a tad worried about getting smoked lol! some these guys have been growing longer than I've been alive!

shit like u for example! been here since 2010! lol


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 16, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> have u seen the list of growers were up against?


Oh yea that part....


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 16, 2019)

I mean obviously the rules are as laxed as it gets lol


----------



## Mysturis420 (Feb 17, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I mean obviously the rules are as laxed as it gets lol


I like that the most I cant derail from my current setup and this comp allowed me to do whatever its nice


----------



## H.A.F. (Feb 17, 2019)

Stubbie said:


> Take a look at their feeding schedule - you should be able to grow one plant with those 8oz bottles. I tried to do the math, and after re-reading it I realize I'm much too high for that!
> -Stubbie


What you said - that's why I asked the people that sell the stuff LOL


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> What you said - that's why I asked the people that sell the stuff LOL


have you tried Google yet? I've always been 100% organic, (so I don't know shit about any feeding schedules) but recently started a solo cup challenge, and was Givin a full line from gh, the aurora line, I looked up on google, and found multiple recipes, and different ways to go about it! it's possible you can find yours as well by either Google or maybe their website! just a guess..


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> OK, I'll try again.
> @Dyna-Gro ,
> *will this sample pack realistically get me through one soil grow*?
> 
> ...


Are you growing in soil or soilless?
It matters for dosing, but either way you have way more than enough to make 14 gallons of nutrient mix. Lets say you are growing in coco, because it takes more nutrients on the schedule. The highest amount of anything on the schedule is 5ml per gallon. If you are only using 14 gallons total, then ballpark, you have a lot more than 14 gallons worth.
That's cool that you can call out how many gallons you are going to use in your whole grow like that.

As for the dosing %, the schedule is a recommendation. Plants differ so much. Are you running a spindly 3 leaf sativa or a mountain of an indica, or both? They would feed differently is my point. So the same dosage for both might burn one and underfeed the other.
Most people start at 50% of any nutrient as general rule of thumb as an insurance so they don't fry their plants. Then they start working their way up over time to see what the plant likes.

It's the weekend, so you can keep asking the question, but they probably aren't going to answer it any faster.


----------



## H.A.F. (Feb 17, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Are you growing in soil or soilless?
> It matters for dosing, but either way you have way more than enough to make 14 gallons of nutrient mix. Lets say you are growing in coco, because it takes more nutrients on the schedule. The highest amount of anything on the schedule is 5ml per gallon. If you are only using 14 gallons total, then ballpark, you have a lot more than 14 gallons worth.
> That's cool that you can call out how many gallons you are going to use in your whole grow like that.
> 
> ...


It is in FoxFarms soils, and I just figured the gallons on the fly - that-s why it was typed out, I added as I went LOL, and with the small pot if doesn't take much.

As far as plants feeding differently, I go by the schedule. I hate that most schedules assume you will know to start "light" instead of just having that in the darn schedule  

And the original question was posed mid-week LOL


----------



## H.A.F. (Feb 17, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> have you tried Google yet? I've always been 100% organic, (so I don't know shit about any feeding schedules) but recently started a solo cup challenge, and was Givin a full line from gh, the aurora line, I looked up on google, and found multiple recipes, and different ways to go about it! it's possible you can find yours as well by either Google or maybe their website! just a guess..


I have the schedule, just figured it would be easier to ask them than do math.


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> And the original question was posed mid-week LOL


Friday.


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I have the schedule, just figured it would be easier to ask them than do math.


Don't get me wrong, I am totally looking forward to their answer, and any recommendations they can give.


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 17, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> come on bro, don't be mean, we all started there lol!
> if I just read that the wrong way and u weren't being mean then I'm sorry I am very stoned lol! just Seemed harsh lol.
> 
> the dude has only been on here for about 3 months! I know I screwed up stuff for... well I still do lol! working on 5 years now


It wasn't meant to be harsh, but I could see how it could be taken that way. I'm by no means an expert or even know what I am doing, nor do I claim to be.


----------



## jasondamien (Feb 19, 2019)

Guess this is my Official entry.....lets have some fun.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 19, 2019)

jasondamien said:


> Guess this is my Official entry.....lets have some fun.


Welcome!
Good luck in the competition.


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Feb 20, 2019)

Is this all the fun I've been missing while I've been gone? 

@Big Perm, I'm thinking this might be a rhetorical question, but... is this the competition you messaged me about a few weeks back?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 20, 2019)

I'd be willing to bet that this is it!


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Feb 20, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I'd be willing to be that this is it!


Yes, yes, definitely seems so! This is a groovy competition. Hoping to possibly join in all the fun.


----------



## ANC (Feb 20, 2019)

Someday we should do a grow the best male plant competition.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 20, 2019)

I'm sure your welcome buddy! it's gunna be fun to see everyone's methods comparing to each other!


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Feb 20, 2019)

ANC said:


> Someday we should do a grow the best male plant competition.


Anc I'll play swords with you any day.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 20, 2019)

ANC said:


> Someday we should do a grow the best male plant competition.


can't say I could join that lol!

but if I could the only thing I would change about this comp, is have everyone using the exact same clones! I just think it would be interesting to see how everyone's methods stack up without genetics playing a part!

obviously that would be very difficult and a pain tho...


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Feb 20, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I'm sure your welcome buddy! it's gunna be fun to see everyone's methods comparing to each other!


I know that. I've just had alot going on with life since the new year. Knowing my luck, I'll join and something else will come up. I'm going to give it a few more weeks to see how the tide flows. If this damn slack tide ever moves. I'll have a definitive answer. I do really want to join in though. Although the prizes are extremely generous. It would be more about the experience alone. along with everything I could learn. I've also not started a run since the last one finished in mid december. So you could just imagine how antsy I've been.


----------



## ANC (Feb 20, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> can't say I could join that lol!
> 
> but if I could the only thing I would change about this comp, is have everyone using the exact same clones! I just think it would be interesting to see how everyone's methods stack up without genetics playing a part!
> 
> obviously that would be very difficult and a pain tho...


Unless you have a hard climate controlled room, even growing the same cut, varies a lot by season.


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 20, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> Is this all the fun I've been missing while I've been gone?


Glad you're back. Hope all is well.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 20, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Well, I figured that since the prize is plant food, I might want to see if the plant food is any good.
> 
> For anyone in the competition that wants a friendly challenge, I'll be using DG stuff for the first time and growing seed(s) in 3gallon pot(s). I figure $30 is $30.
> View attachment 4282986
> ...


Each 8 oz. bottle will yeild 47 gallons at 5 ml./gal. Pro-TeKt is the only supplement that will run the entirety of the grow, so you may come up short on that. I'm happy to inclued an extra bottle for you on that. Here is our recommended feed chart and grower notes...the most important thing to remember when mixing the Pro-Tekt with anything, ALWAYS add it first to your water and mix thouroughly.


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Feb 20, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Glad you're back. Hope all is well.


Thanks Perm. Hope all is well with you my friend! Hey, just wanted to say thanks again for checking in on me two weeks ago, I appreciate it alot! 
And a huge thanks for your hard work in putting this competition together with @Dyna-Gro.


----------



## Mellow old School (Feb 20, 2019)

> is have everyone using the exact same clones! I just think it would be interesting to see how everyone's methods stack up without genetics playing a part!


Thats a great idea, but alas as you also mention, difficult hence members live all over the Globe, and sending clones these days from the US eg to Europe, I dont dare think of the troubles one could get in to these days, since 9/11 us customs seem to pull every damn parcel with their crummy hands aside.

And this comp just keep getting more and more interesting....


----------



## H.A.F. (Feb 20, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> Each 8 oz. bottle will yeild 47 gallons at 5 ml./gal. Pro-TeKt is the only supplement that will run the entirety of the grow, so you may come up short on that. I'm happy to inclued an extra bottle for you on that. Here is our recommended feed chart and grower notes...the most important thing to remember when mixing the Pro-Tekt with anything, ALWAYS add it first to your water and mix thouroughly.


Cool! Here's the plan. I am going to go with what I am used to (Fox Farms) in one pot and your product in the other. I have been having issues in flower with the FF original trio, but they have a "Gringo Rasta" nute-set I bought to try before the contest started. Game on girlfriend! LOL Winner gets my future business!


----------



## H.A.F. (Feb 20, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> Thats a great idea, but alas as you also mention, difficult hence members live all over the Globe, and sending clones these days from the US eg to Europe, I dont dare think of the troubles one could get in to these days, since 9/11 us customs seem to pull every damn parcel with their crummy hands aside.
> 
> And this comp just keep getting more and more interesting....


Having a seed company with a competition makes sense. They mail everyone a fem seed, set a "wet" date a reasonable time after that for everyone to get their seed, then set a "stop" date. one seed, anything goes, you have X amount of time. 

The winner might be getting more seeds or something, but really everyone would win


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 20, 2019)

A little over 3 weeks left until we start!

What is everyone doing to get ready?

*Check to make sure you are on the list if you think you are in the competition!
*The list of players in the competition is the list of people I am following.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 20, 2019)

I'm building sips, and cooking soil!


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 20, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> A little over 3 weeks left until we start!
> 
> What is everyone doing to get ready?
> 
> ...


I ordered some new genetics that ill be growing and bought 2 x 315 cmhs for my flower room 

I doubt ill do much else, buy a couple more bags of FFOF and more perilite at some point.


----------



## H.A.F. (Feb 20, 2019)

Planning a new manifold variation. instead of evenly distributed in a big circle, I want to do a skinny plant. Tall and wide, but skinny. I think that having 6-8 cola on a manifold is probably the easiest, but if they were all in a line, you could fit more plants side by side under the same lights. you need skinny pots, so I altered some regular 5gal fabric pots.

Personally I love the results of a manifold/mainline/whatever over other methods I've tried, but I have begun to think that after the first topping and cleanup is done, you could do whatever you wanted with it. I'll be growing a non competition plant at the same time with a different style to try.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 20, 2019)

here's my new double sip, it's a 30g instead of 18g and will hold 2 special ladies!


----------



## H.A.F. (Feb 20, 2019)

I was looking through the GRAV website at their sale stuff a while ago and they had their "menorah" multi-joint rig.

I'm not Jewish and this isn't a religious thing LOL But think menorah, then think manifold. For those on here familiar with Nebula's version, it's all based on the opposing nodes on the shoots and how they grow as far as what to keep and what to prune. Nodes 1,3,5... grow sprouts laterally, 2,4,6... grow them up and down.

So on this pic, the middle part would be the 'knuckle' after you form the manifold. the red is nodes or shoots to snip, green (even nodes, top shoot only)is to keep, and the stars are eventual cola. BINGO! Menorah! (ish) but I saw how many nodes I would be snipping (time wasted) and came up with the second idea - keeping nodes out of the sides instead of out of the top. 
You could stop after as few as you wanted, 6 probably being the median. but I saw this staggered version and thought about growing 2 or more side by side. For the contest I am just doing two to test the theory, but here is what I was picturing a "fat-cola-garden" looking like:

And the contest pretty much mandates when you have to flip based on flower time, so that will determine how many cola on each.


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Feb 20, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I'm building sips, and cooking soil!


Green, do you have a thread going on your sips. If so would you mind linking me to it? I've been interested in them for a while. I was going to buy a few earth boxes but was hesitant to jump the gun. Reading mixed reviews. Due to my mobility issues this would possibly be a game changer.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 20, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> Green, do you have a thread going on your sips. If so would you mind linking me to it? I've been interested in them for a while. I was going to buy a few earth boxes but was hesitant to jump the gun. Reading mixed reviews. Due to my mobility issues this would possibly be a game changer.


first two pages explains it all!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/greens-wedding-cake-sip-probiotics.984543/page-12


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 20, 2019)

it has been a game changer to me! u will see in that thread!


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Feb 20, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> first two pages explains it all!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/greens-wedding-cake-sip-probiotics.984543/page-12


Thank you kindly. I'm sorry to bother you with the link. I forgot there is a search area. Knowing you I'm sure it's very detailed! I'll give it a read tomorrow when I'm not half asleep.


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 20, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> I've been interested in them for a while.


Ditto.


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Feb 20, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> it's also on my home page thing lol!


Lmao, thanks again!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 20, 2019)

have fun, I'm about to crash, just post any questions there and I'll get to tomorrow, but really everything I know is there, in detail!


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Feb 20, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> have fun, I'm about to crash, just post any questions there and I'll get to tomorrow, but really everything I know is there, in detail!


I definitely will. Have a great night!


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 21, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> do you recommend starting out with "50% nutes" or some lighter strength than what is on your schedule


Sorry to get back to you so late we had a problem with our internet, but as to your question, i would definitely start lower then 50%. I would recommend starting at about 25% to be safe.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Feb 21, 2019)

ANC said:


> Someday we should do a grow the best male plant competition.


And the winning pollen gets distributed between contestants for breeding


----------



## Mysturis420 (Feb 21, 2019)

I'm going to be getting some more coco and perlite need to charge it and I hoping to seal everything up to add co2 for this round we will see all depends on if I can get a ice box other wise my temps will rise to high but also I will be running 18 raspberry moonshine clones this round in 3 gallon smart pots in a 4 by 8 tent with 3 hlg 550s useing vegamatrix


----------



## Mellow old School (Feb 21, 2019)

> They mail everyone a fem seed, set a "wet" date a reasonable time after that for everyone to get their seed, then set a "stop" date. one seed, anything goes, you have X amount of time.
> 
> The winner might be getting more seeds or something, but really everyone would win


Second that motion, have a good day people...


----------



## The herring chokers (Feb 21, 2019)

Im bout to throw down some fire!


----------



## J.James (Feb 21, 2019)

Add me to the list please, I got space for more plants!


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 21, 2019)

J.James said:


> Add me to the list please, I got space for more plants!


Welcome!
Good luck in the competition.


----------



## gwheels (Feb 22, 2019)

Add me to the list...i will be moving but i can take the tent with me


----------



## Stubbie (Feb 22, 2019)

Thought I would just watch this one from the sides since the timeline doesn't really fit with my room schedule. Then I realized I've got one Jackpot Auto freebie from my last seed order which won't care about light schedule. So, I'm in! First time growing an auto, should be interesting.

-Stubbie


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 22, 2019)

gwheels said:


> Add me to the list...i will be moving but i can take the tent with me


Welcome!
Good luck in the competition.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 22, 2019)

Stubbie said:


> Thought I would just watch this one from the sides since the timeline doesn't really fit with my room schedule. Then I realized I've got one Jackpot Auto freebie from my last seed order which won't care about light schedule. So, I'm in! First time growing an auto, should be interesting.
> 
> -Stubbie


Welcome!
Good luck in the competition.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 22, 2019)

More prizes added to the pot! *LINK
*
I also want to keep putting out that the list of people in the competition is *the list of people I am following*. It will be updated as people join or as people drop/disqualify.

If your name is on the list you are in the competition. 
If your name is not on the list you are not in the competition.


----------



## The herring chokers (Feb 22, 2019)

@Dyna-Gro Put Me on the list!


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 22, 2019)

The herring chokers said:


> @Dyna-Gro Put Me on the list!


Welcome!
Good luck in the competition.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 22, 2019)

@Dyna-Gro Put Me on the list!


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 22, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> @Dyna-Gro Put Me on the list!


Welcome!
Good luck in the competition.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 22, 2019)

Good Luck ALL


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Feb 22, 2019)

Yes good luck . for this comp I'm going to be running gg4, mango saphire, red diesel, dj shorts bluberry, and some vortex. Chuckin some pollen around with a male blueberry and a male vortex to the diesel the mango and gg4 .my tent is small 4x4. I'm trying to decide if I just want to take my tent down and grow in the room it's in lots more space .but I have better control of environment in the tent my furnace hot water heater are in this room as well so it's stays at 78f not counting heat from lights etc.. But i have plenty of venting places in this room and a crawl space in the cieling I open up and it helps a lot in the winter anyway. I'll be running either 2 315 cmh or a 600 w cool tube and 1 315. Cmh what would you guys do .. Here is the room right now without the tent and all my plants vegging under cheap led for now might need to add the other one I have till I'm ready to flower When they will go under the 315s .but good luck guys this will be fun  here is the venting areas


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 22, 2019)

I haven't fully decided yet! most likely a big ass sip, with wedding cake!


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Feb 22, 2019)

Justinsbudzzz said:


> Yes good luck . for this comp I'm going to be running gg4, mango saphire, red diesel, dj shorts bluberry, and some vortex. Chuckin some pollen around with a male blueberry and a male vortex to the diesel the mango and gg4 .my tent is small 4x4. I'm trying to decide if I just want to take my tent down and grow in the room it's in lots more space .but I have better control of environment in the tent my furnace hot water heater are in this room as well so it's stays at 78f not counting heat from lights etc.. But i have plenty of venting places in this room and a crawl space in the cieling I open up and it helps a lot in the winter anyway. I'll be running either 2 315 cmh or a 600 w cool tube and 1 315. Cmh what would you guys do .. Here is the room right now without the tent and all my plants vegging under cheap led for now might need to add the other one I have till I'm ready to flower When they will go under the 315s .but good luck guys this will be fun View attachment 4288021 here is the venting areas View attachment 4288022


Oh and I forgot u have a door that leads outside in this room to so of it gets to warm I just open it lol


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks @Justinsbudzzz
one of my options


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 22, 2019)

but im thinking a room of these


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Feb 22, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> but im thinking a room of these
> View attachment 4288055


That's nice they both are what's ur setup looks like ur killn it


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Feb 22, 2019)

Lets get this thread going a little .this comp is the best one I've seen so far when it comes to the rules ..I'm looking forward to the whole competition seeing everyone's setups ..diy shit I'm a diy to death of I can .lets see What everyone has got going pics descriptions etc... I forgot I'll be running dynagro and For this comp and some megacrop doing a little comparison to see What gonna suite my needs best .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 22, 2019)

The first pic is my very first run and the sec pic is todays run
pic above is my room at 38 days I think


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 22, 2019)

First run of this


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Feb 22, 2019)

This is a chemdawg at 4 weeks flower I think this was 3 years ago at my old house wish I would of kept a cut of her nice smoke


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Feb 22, 2019)

This is my little expirenment three two seeds in this glass skulll vodka bottle she will be in the grow room placed random places throughout the comp thinkin about painting him black with red eyes or something cool ..This plant won't be in the comp just gonna be hangin out


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Feb 22, 2019)

s is my little expirenment three two seeds in this glass skulll vodka bottle she will be in the grow room placed random places throughout the comp thinkin about painting him black with red eyes or something cool ..This plant won't be in the comp just gonna be hangin out


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## PrimeCraftCannabis (Feb 23, 2019)

I made an account just to join this competition, Came from Instagram  , Always been a fan of the products! Question can I run an Auto in a perpetual tent, id plant a new seed next to my already flowering autos in the same tent. If so than I am in!

Here's a sample of my last grow


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 23, 2019)

PrimeCraftCannabis said:


> Question can I run an Auto in a perpetual tent, id plant a new seed next to my already flowering autos in the same tent.


Yes


----------



## BostonBuds (Feb 23, 2019)

I just received an order from seedsman yesterday so now I have something to plant, i'll give this contest a try.


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Feb 23, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> I just received an order from seedsman yesterday so now I have something to plant, i'll give this contest a try.


Good to see a fellow Bostonian here! Welcome to riu. (I was away when you joined) what kind of gear did you order & what's your setup, if you dont mind my asking?


----------



## ANC (Feb 23, 2019)

I planted 3 seeds today, I am moving to another flowering room for the cold season so I'll be cleaning my clone line outside in the mother room. Maybe I'll have some clones ready in time.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 23, 2019)

ANC said:


> I planted 3 seeds today, I am moving to another flowering room for the cold season so I'll be cleaning my clone line outside in the mother room. Maybe I'll have some clones ready in time.


Just put in seed its prolly the best .


----------



## ANC (Feb 23, 2019)

I normally turn everything into a mom first. Allows you to see how it does at various times of the year and with other methods.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 23, 2019)

PrimeCraftCannabis said:


> I made an account just to join this competition


Welcome!
Good luck in the competition.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 23, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> I just received an order from seedsman yesterday so now I have something to plant, i'll give this contest a try.


Welcome!
Good luck in the competition.


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 23, 2019)

PrimeCraftCannabis said:


> I made an account just to join this competition, Came from Instagram  , Always been a fan of the products! Question can I run an Auto in a perpetual tent, id plant a new seed next to my already flowering autos in the same tent. If so than I am in!
> 
> Here's a sample of my last grow


Welcome to RIU.


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 24, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> I just received an order from seedsman yesterday


What did you get? I run a lot of Seedsman gear.


----------



## Madriffer (Feb 24, 2019)

Count me in should be fun.
I run a 8 week SOG perpetual. Will start with 50 clones, 2-3 weeks in clone then straight to 12/12 flood and drain table under 1k HPS.
Mega Crop nutes, hydrton clay pebbles in 5.5 square pots.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 24, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Count me in should be fun.
> I run a 8 week SOG perpetual. Will start with 50 clones, 2-3 weeks in clone then straight to 12/12 flood and drain table under 1k HPS.
> Mega Crop nutes, hydrton clay pebbles in 5.5 square pots.


Welcome aboard!
Good luck in the competition.


----------



## Madriffer (Feb 24, 2019)

Clone center
Mother tray
Strain GG#4
Bud from last harvest,
Trimmed and jarred yesterday


----------



## BostonBuds (Feb 24, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> Good to see a fellow Bostonian here! Welcome to riu. (I was away when you joined) what kind of gear did you order & what's your setup, if you dont mind my asking?


I'm totally new to growing marijuana and this was my 1st seed purchase so I just went on seedsman.com and bought the 2 lowest priced Fem seeds they had, 6 Lemon Auto, 6 Badazz OG Cheese and they gave me 8 Critical Purple Kush for free. 

I started back in December by throwing bag seeds under a T12 lamp and since have cleaned out a decent sized closet and installed an Ipower 400watt hid and filter/fan. For this contest I have to come up with an area where I can veg since I currently have 3 plants that I just switched to 12/12 last Sunday, or I may just throw these plants out and start fresh with seeds I know the strain of...........


----------



## GrowBoxSubscription (Feb 24, 2019)

I’m in! Can’t wait to get growing!


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 24, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> or I may just throw these plants out and start fresh with seeds I know the strain of...........


I would definitely grow something that you know what it is. Competition or not. That's a lot of time to put into bag seed for an unknown, especially when you have known genetics in your hand.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 24, 2019)

GrowBoxSubscription said:


> I’m in! Can’t wait to get growing!


Welcome!
Good luck in the competition.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Feb 25, 2019)

Just got word that the good folks (Alex Meyer) from ILLUMINAR Professional Lighting Systems will be contributing to the prize pot!! WEEEEEE!


----------



## jasondamien (Feb 25, 2019)

Does everyone know what strains they are gonna run, or am i the only one who cant decide what to grow for this, LOL, i want to do good but i also want to try some diffrent things and strains as well...story of my friggin life, cant make a simple decision...well i guess ill just have a smoke the night before and decide then....


----------



## The herring chokers (Feb 25, 2019)

jasondamien said:


> Does everyone know what strains they are gonna run, or am i the only one who cant decide what to grow for this, LOL, i want to do good but i also want to try some diffrent things and strains as well...story of my friggin life, cant make a simple decision...well i guess ill just have a smoke the night before and decide then....


3fem seeds from csi -snausages (chem91x og kush)


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 25, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Here is what* Seedsman Seeds *is adding to the pot:
> 10x Alaskan Purple Fem
> View attachment 4278286
> 
> ...


----------



## ANC (Feb 26, 2019)

Bloody candy cream seeds were tiny. I do like a big seed if I want a big plant fast. Anyhow... once math applied to reduced distance, our first girl is bathing in about 100 000lm. She is only a few hours old.

P.S. a few hours later we are now 3 for 3 germinated.
I also have Northern lights in the mail


----------



## Mysturis420 (Feb 26, 2019)

jasondamien said:


> Does everyone know what strains they are gonna run, or am i the only one who cant decide what to grow for this, LOL, i want to do good but i also want to try some diffrent things and strains as well...story of my friggin life, cant make a simple decision...well i guess ill just have a smoke the night before and decide then....


I'm running raspberry moonshine by mosca negra I'm just trying to decide if I should run my regular pheno or my purple pheno the purple pheno is a bit touchy


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Feb 26, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> I'm totally new to growing marijuana and this was my 1st seed purchase so I just went on seedsman.com and bought the 2 lowest priced Fem seeds they had, 6 Lemon Auto, 6 Badazz OG Cheese and they gave me 8 Critical Purple Kush for free.
> 
> I started back in December by throwing bag seeds under a T12 lamp and since have cleaned out a decent sized closet and installed an Ipower 400watt hid and filter/fan. For this contest I have to come up with an area where I can veg since I currently have 3 plants that I just switched to 12/12 last Sunday, or I may just throw these plants out and start fresh with seeds I know the strain of...........


Nice lil area you got there. Go to walmart, grab a few mylar emergency blankets. They are about 2.00 a piece. Then staple them onto the walls. This will help with reflection as well as keeping moisture off of your walls. It looks like your walls are plaster. Plaster is great stuff but if there is alot of moisture in the air and it gets on plaster it will start to flake away. (Trust me I plastered for years on the side) I would hold off on the autos. I ran a few last run. They came out really good but imo it's not worth the cost to run them indoors ever again. I did run everything 24/7 for the autos so that's what put the electric cost up. It was only about another 20 bucks on the bill which is really nothing, however I just dont feel like it's worth the cost. Also with autos if you fuck up anything along the way it is extremely hard to work it out. Also dont toss those plants you're growing from bag seed yet. Use them to learn while you wait for the comp to start. They are looking really good so far. If I were you I would research those strains you got! although info can be redundant, you can learn alot about what each strain' wants and needs. Things vary from person to person setup to setup but it will give you a general idea of what the plant wants. Also dont ever be afraid or feel silly to ask questions & for help. I'm not saying your like that but some ppl are and they suffer for it. There are lots of ppl here ready and willing to help out. So if you ever need it dont hesitate to ask. Only thing I would say is use the search option first. Alot of info is there already. This will avoid some ppl getiing pissed off about repeating said info. Some ppl dont mind others well they mind alot. Dont let it bother you though if that happens. There are tons of awesome ppl here that will give you the help. Like anywhere else there are tons of assholes as well. However nice or dicks when it comes down to it were all a big family here and will look out for one another.


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Feb 26, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> View attachment 4289742


That Alaskan is a beautiful plant!


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Feb 26, 2019)

jasondamien said:


> Does everyone know what strains they are gonna run, or am i the only one who cant decide what to grow for this, LOL, i want to do good but i also want to try some diffrent things and strains as well...story of my friggin life, cant make a simple decision...well i guess ill just have a smoke the night before and decide then....


Bro, I'm in the same predicament. I'm also getting impatient lol almost 2 months since my last run and I dont know if I can wait another 20ish days.
Though the power went out on Saturday and was not back on till a few minutes ago. Glad I was not in the middle of a run. I was so stoned when it happened I forgot I have a generator till last night lmfao..


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 26, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> Bro, I'm in the same predicament. I'm also getting impatient lol almost 2 months since my last run and I dont know if I can wait another 20ish days.
> Though the power went out on Saturday and was not back on till a few minutes ago. Glad I was not in the middle of a run. I was so stoned when it happened I forgot I have a generator till last night lmfao..


Yeah that wind was fucken crazy yesterday, got a ton of branches from trees in my yard now.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 1, 2019)

*HERE IS THE MOST CURRENT LIST OF PRIZES (AS OF 3/1/19)
*
· 2 x Dyna-Gro Home Gro'n Starter Kit
· Dyna-Gro swag (tee shirts, sweat shirts, hats)
· 10x Alaskan Purple from Seedsman
· 10xGelato OG fem from Seedsman
· Growers Choice 315 CMH 
· Growers Choice bulbs: 3K 
· Growers Choice bulbs: 3kr
· Growers Choice bulbs: 4k
· Growers Choice bulbs: 10k
· Amare SolarECLIPSE SE 300
· 15 TGA Vortex seeds
· RX CannaCare Gift
· Pathogen ZERO Gift
· 3 x Terpenado seeds
· 1 QUART OF AzaPRO 
· iGS-021 Day & Night Temperature Controler
· Signed copy of Ed Rosenthal book
· ILLUMINAR (model TBD)
· SmartPots
· Hydrofarm is jumping in the pot...stay tuned for a detailed list of goodies!!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 1, 2019)

start date still the 15th?


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 1, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> start date still the 15th?


Yes.
Two weeks!


----------



## J.James (Mar 2, 2019)

I see we have to declare how many plants we are running. For clarification, Is this the number of seeds I am starting or the number of plants I plan to flower? I usually start 10 to 15 seeds to account for males I will cull before flower. Thanks for everything guys, I am looking forward to this comp!


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 2, 2019)

J.James said:


> I see we have to declare how many plants we are running. For clarification, Is this the number of seeds I am starting or the number of plants I plan to flower? I usually start 10 to 15 seeds to account for males I will cull before flower. Thanks for everything guys, I am looking forward to this comp!


It would be the number of seeds you are starting.
If they are regulars then it is understandable that you will kill the males.
I'd state that you are running Reg seeds and plan on killing males from the start. You'll call the number of seeds you start, then call how many males you are killing later when the time comes.
Also, if you are running say 8 plants but germinating a lot of seeds, you can say that you are looking for the best 8 females out of the lot. But you still have to say how many seeds you are starting.
Basically, if you kill plants on purpose, that's ok, but to back it up later I would call that stuff out in the beginning.

*Edit: Put up info you can point to and quote later if it comes up.*
Thank you.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 2, 2019)

A few days before it starts I'll go over all of the rules again, and the players will have to like the post to agree that they have read them and understand.
I can open it up to a Q&A then, but am happy to answer any questions people may have now.


----------



## PrimeCraftCannabis (Mar 2, 2019)

I'm going the cloning route  I'm going to take a bunch of clones in case a few don't make it, using aloe as my rooting agent and placing directly into super soil with added mykos. Going to be growing out a clone from a mother Papayahuascha from Oni_seed_Co

Almost time to cut some branches 

Edit : after reading the previous post I'm going to be taking 12 clones but only entering 2.


----------



## Mellow old School (Mar 3, 2019)

> Hydrofarm is jumping in the pot...stay tuned for a detailed list of goodies!!


Sounds great, imo the rules etc. as BP mentioned, I plan on a 10 seed grow, fem and regs, gotta get the new box build soon..


----------



## Kushash (Mar 3, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> *HERE IS THE MOST CURRENT LIST OF PRIZES (AS OF 3/1/19)
> *
> · 2 x Dyna-Gro Home Gro'n Starter Kit
> · Dyna-Gro swag (tee shirts, sweat shirts, hats)
> ...





Big Perm said:


> Yes.
> Two weeks!


Great job getting this off the ground Big Perm.
Thank you Dyna Grow, awesome list of prizes.

I had an idea for you two to consider.
There are a lot of great growers that tend to hang in one section of the grow threads on RIU and might play if they were aware. Some only hang in organics, seed and strain, the problem section, LED, or even toke and talk.
Not sure if this comp has gotten attention in all of the different areas.
Would it be OK if we started a thread in each of these sections as a one time reminder of the tournament starting in 12 days and the prizes available?
I would do it in a couple of sections myself but don't want to get in trouble for spamming if the ADM had an issue with putting it in each section.


----------



## ANC (Mar 3, 2019)

LED hydro


----------



## Bryant420 (Mar 3, 2019)

I'll be running some Koffee Cake


----------



## ANC (Mar 3, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> A few days before it starts I'll go over all of the rules again, and the players will have to like the post to agree that they have read them and understand.
> I can open it up to a Q&A then, but am happy to answer any questions people may have now.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm getting excited guys ordering some perlite and other things for the comp. I think I finally I have my cal mag under control so I'm hopeing for an even better outcome on the next one unfortunately I dont think I'm going to be able to set up my co2 oh well maybe next time. honestly my tent has pretty good co2 levels as it is I'm not sure how. does anyone here run co2?


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 4, 2019)

Looks like this is about everybody. I'll go over the rules again so they are fresh:

*UPDATED RULES: *
Enter by posting here that you are entering the competition.

Entry closes and the competition begins March 15.

Seeds get wet, or clones get taken on March 15 with pics posted by 11:59pm PST

You claim the number of plants that you are going to run by March 15th 11:59pm PST.

Competition ends on July 19 at 12:00pm PST. Votes will be taken July 20th-24th. Winners named after.

No plant # minimum or maximum.

Indoor only.

Limited to one grow. You can move your grow around from room to room, but it must be the same grow.

You cannot start your grow over, or swap out any plants. You get one shot.

Open to all cannabis plants

Open to any growing medium, or none.

Open to all training techniques.

Open to any light source.

Open to any light cycle and any veg / flower time.

*Open to anything unless stated otherwise here.*

Over the time of the grow, you must explain at least once your setup to include lighting, nutrients used, media, and technique. This is a requirement.

You have 18 weeks to grow however you would like.

Each player will be assigned a number. This number will be displayed in physical form in every photo (written on a piece of paper or something. Not typed over the photo in an edit)

Player numbers will be assigned on March 15.

If your # is not in the photo in physical form the post will be deleted, as it is a violation of the rules of this competition.

Photos will be required on a weekly basis. You are free to post any time you would like as long as one week does not pass between photos. Any player not posting a pic for more than one week will be disqualified. You are encouraged to post as many pics as you like as long as your number is in each photo.

You cannot vote for yourself.

With all of the confusion about the voting system, and the 'hidden mysteries' behind it, it has now changed. There will be one open vote for the winner at the end. Runner up is 2nd, next is 3rd.

The players are the judges for everything. Holding others accountable for getting pics in on time; making sure others have their numbers in their pics; for suspecting cheating, etc..

Anyone suspected of cheating will be disqualified only after a vote has been taken from the other players. Majority rules.

*Three ways to get disqualified:* Don't post a pic with your number in it in over a week. Cheat. Don't vote at the end.

*If you are not being followed by Dyna-Gro, you are not in the competition.*

I can clarify any rules if needed at any time. Please tag me to do so.

*All players must like this post by competition start time to acknowledge that they have read and understand the rules.*


----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 4, 2019)

What happens at 18 weeks, does the plant have to be cut and dried, or can it still be growing?


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 4, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> What happens at 18 weeks, does the plant have to be cut and dried, or can it still be growing?


It can still be growing, but your grow went past 18 weeks.


----------



## ANC (Mar 4, 2019)

Any chance for early starts and finishes with photographic evidence?
I can't hang on for 2 weeks...


----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 4, 2019)

Should that plant be disqualified then, since it did not meet the contest requirements?


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 4, 2019)

ANC said:


> Any chance for early starts and finishes with photographic evidence?
> I can't hang on for 2 weeks...


Unfortunately, no. I cringe at the thought of the repercussions of making exceptions to the rules. Did you see the voting conspiracy stuff unfold?


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 4, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> Should that plant be disqualified then, since it did not meet the contest requirements?


Yes, only pictures with the player's number in the photos are accepted as entries.


----------



## PotentiallyPotent (Mar 4, 2019)

Been looking at this thread with some very wide eyes as a newer grower. I am currently unsure if I will still have my current space by the end of the contest but I will definately know for sure before March 12th. I'm hoping to confirm this for myself before entering the contest formally but I really hope to be joining all of you. I love journaling and taking photos and I'm kind of a "try-hard"
so it seemed like a good first for me.


----------



## Soil2Coco (Mar 4, 2019)

I’m in. I already have my next round of photos in veg, but I can throw a DP Auto Ultimate or Think Big under my Mars Pro II 160.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 4, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I’m in. I already have my next round of photos in veg, but I can throw a DP Auto Ultimate or Think Big under my Mars Pro II 160.


Welcome to the competition!
Be sure to read this *link.*
Good Luck.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 4, 2019)

PotentiallyPotent said:


> Been looking at this thread with some very wide eyes as a newer grower. I am currently unsure if I will still have my current space by the end of the contest but I will definately know for sure before March 12th. I'm hoping to confirm this for myself before entering the contest formally but I really hope to be joining all of you. I love journaling and taking photos and I'm kind of a "try-hard"
> so it seemed like a good first for me.View attachment 4293966


Nice pic heres mine as of last night got a few weeks left


----------



## Soil2Coco (Mar 5, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> Welcome to the competition!
> Be sure to read this *link.*
> Good Luck.


How do I get to “like” posts? I can’t seem to find any info on that


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 5, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> How do I get to “like” posts? I can’t seem to find any info on that


I'm on mobile and for me it's right next to the little reply link thats in someone's post the link you would of clicked to reply to my message like I said tho i am useing the mobile version


----------



## Soil2Coco (Mar 5, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> I'm on mobile and for me it's right next to the little reply link thats in someone's post the link you would of clicked to reply to my message like I said tho i am useing the mobile version


I just earned that privilege this morning. Thanks


----------



## 01 noob (Mar 5, 2019)

When do you drop seeds? I have some White Widows to burn...
Would that make me in?


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 5, 2019)

01 noob said:


> When do you drop seeds? I have some White Widows to burn...
> Would that make me in?


March 15th seeds get wet or clones get taken and u claim how many plants ur going to run.. and than how many die or turn male. Etc... Go back a page or 2 and like the post big perm possted like it and read it everyone has to like that post to be in comp good luck


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Mar 5, 2019)

@ANC, I'm with you on that one brother!
I say start the competition this Friday. 
I'm sanitized, clean & ready to drop some beans now!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 6, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Looks like this is about everybody. I'll go over the rules again so they are fresh:
> 
> *UPDATED RULES: *
> Enter by posting here that you are entering the competition.
> ...


glad I saw this, would be nice if it was at the top of a page! lol maybe the mods could do us a solid!


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 6, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> glad I saw this, would be nice if it was at the top of a page! lol maybe the mods could do us a solid!


I'll remind everybody before it starts and link it.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 6, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> It can still be growing, but your grow went past 18 weeks.


so if that grow goes past 18 weeks, then it's disqualified? or loses points? or what?

what if it was a tad early, but harvested anyway?


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 6, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> so if that grow goes past 18 weeks, then it's disqualified? or loses points? or what?
> 
> what if it was a tad early, but harvested anyway?


It's not disqualified. I don't know what happens. I guess we'll find out after the vote.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 6, 2019)

and last question, I apologize if I'm confusing things just wanting to be clear.

you said voting would be at the very end, I'm assuming we each get one vote, and the person with the most votes wins, and we can't vote for ourselves?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 6, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> It's not disqualified. I don't know what happens. I guess we'll find out after the vote.


OK now u just confused me lol, oh well, I get all the other rules, I'll just make sure to have my lady flowering ahead of time!


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 6, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> and last question, I apologize if I'm confusing things just wanting to be clear.
> 
> you said voting would be at the very end, I'm assuming we each get one vote, and the person with the most votes wins, and we can't vote for ourselves?


Yes.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 6, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> OK now u just confused me lol, oh well, I get all the other rules, I'll just make sure to have my lady flowering ahead of time!


It's not disqualified, but if you veg for 18 weeks you probably aren't going to win is what I am saying.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 6, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> It's not disqualified, but if you veg for 18 weeks you probably aren't going to win is what I am saying.


But that person could also win it. Who knows?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 6, 2019)

I'll go ahead and say, I'll be running 2 clones of wedding cake, both in the same 30g probiotic sip! I'm cloning for 2 weeks, veg for 4 weeks, and 12 weeks to cover flower! won't use any nutrients or ferts, 100% true living soil, with probiotics!

similar to this, but a new untested design!!! gotta make it exciting ya know!

edit; pics are gg4, not wc!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 6, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> It's not disqualified, but if you veg for 18 weeks you probably aren't going to win is what I am saying.


well then, I may change a tad, and veg for 6 weeks, that allows me 10 weeks to flower, and I'd be dam close to harvest! may not be ready to chop down on the last day, but for sure I'd have some beautiful pics to post!

thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 6, 2019)

I'll be running 9 plants in these single bucket scrogs I found at fred Meyer veg for6 weeks flower for 10  .or I'll be running 20 plants 1 gallon pots .3 week veg than switch to flower 10ish weeks I have 9 days to figure of out lol ..should be fun seeing so many different grows styles in one thread. With weekly updates !. Good luck guys I think I'll be editing the amount of seeds I'm giving to the winner from 15 to 20 vortex seeds from tga there regs and my ratio right now is about 50/50 so I want the winner to get at least 8 females. But good luck growers 9 days and counting


----------



## Kushash (Mar 6, 2019)

This is getting exciting.
I haven't quite figured out what I'm going to run.
Probably a combination of clones and seeds.
I'll start in solo cups including the clones directly into soil, then go to 1 gallon then 5 gallon.
I might stager them into the flower room and have some that finish on time and some that may not be done by the end date.
Upgrading from a 400w MH to a 600w MH in my 3x3 veg tent for this comp.
In the flower room I have 2 600w hps bulbs that are ready to be replaced. I'll change them when I move the 1st comp plant into the flower room.

I'm in Dawgs LED comp and quite happy for my 1st LED grow with a strain that is also new to me, Bangi Congo x Panama.
Growing with a 135w QB 288 v2 in a 2x2 tent.
About 2 1/2 weeks into flower and hoping to finish in the top 10.
It's tough growing organic and competing against Coco or DWC in solo cups.
Much less work though lol.
The plant in the middle is the plant I chose to go with in Dawg's comp.

Can't wait to be in a comp with some big pots and big plants. 

Happy Growing!


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Mar 6, 2019)

Bryant420 said:


> I'll be running some Koffee Cake View attachment 4293160


Where did you get that? I just want the box! I'm a collector of old cigar boxes and what not. That's really cool.


----------



## myke (Mar 6, 2019)

So I see 26 entry’s. So that’s 26 votes. So probably 3-4 votes will win this thing?
After reading through this thread I see some people have shot them selves in the foot already 
Should be 500 pages of some entertainment
Would be cool for us outsiders if we could vote.


----------



## greenthumb119 (Mar 6, 2019)

@Dyna-Gro I'm in!


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 7, 2019)

Here is a link to a new competition: *LINK*
Let's see your buds!


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 7, 2019)

greenthumb119 said:


> @Dyna-Gro I'm in!


Which account are you in with?


----------



## myke (Mar 7, 2019)

T


Dyna-Gro said:


> Which account are you in with?


there two different names with same avatar pic I think?


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 7, 2019)

myke said:


> T
> 
> there two different names with same avatar pic I think?


No he got banned, and came back with another account, and got banned again.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 7, 2019)

Don't come right back with another account using the same avatar and basically the same name.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 7, 2019)

I wondered what happened becuase his page was completely gone


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 7, 2019)

Are the bans permanent?


----------



## Kushash (Mar 7, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> No he got banned, and came back with another account, and got banned again.


This has to do with the drama going on in seed and strain.
1st heisenbeans thread was locked then things moved to a new heisen thread and also onto heisenbeans IG page.

The heisen thread started yesterday and already has almost 500 posts so grab the popcorn and smoke a few bowls 1st.


----------



## 01 noob (Mar 7, 2019)

How do you like Big Perm's post?


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 8, 2019)

01 noob said:


> How do you like Big Perm's post?


I think it's pretty cool.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 8, 2019)

01 noob said:


> How do you like Big Perm's post?


Just kidding.
As a new member, you'll unlock rights after you surf around here and comment on things and get likes.


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Mar 8, 2019)

Just ripped open two bags of coast of maine stonington blend soil. I've never used this soil but just looking at it, it is a beautiful, beautiful mix. Not sure what it equates too & don't feel like doing math but I did add six~18oz cups of #4 perlite to the mix. I also added four ~18oz cups of worm shit to the mix as well. It was already premixed with perlite & worm shit but I like a fluffy mix & the added worm shit can only add more biology to the mix. Each com sb bag is 1.5 CF. so this is what it looks like all mixed together. I'm going to let it sit in this bin for a few days next to a heater to get things going in the soil. It has been sitting in my mud room cold as shit for the past two months. So it's time to warm it up, so all that biology can come out of dormancy!

I'm still not sure what I'm going to run for beans. I've got a nice little stash of genetics to choose from. I have 17 fem peyote critical from barneys, 11 fem holy punch from greenhouse, 5 fem blue gelato 41 from barneys, 5 fem pink sherbet from feminised, 5 fem king gelato from feminised, 2 fem cindy 99 unknown, 2 fem double berry unknown, 4 mexican airlines from fastbuds, 4 blackbery kush from fastbuds & 2 auto wild thailand ryder from world of seeds. I think I'm going to stay away from the autos. They produced a good yeild last run and both smokes are really good. After my run with autos even though the grow went good and I got good buds. I feel like they are not worth growing in the tent during this time of year. I'll probably just toss them in the raised bed in my yard in a few more weeks and see how they do outside.

In any case, some help choosing beans would be awesome. Ide like to possibly hold off on the king gelato, pink sherbet & blue gelato 41 until I can get a separate space for moms and clones. Everything else is fair game though. I am willing to grow them. I just prefer to wait till I can get another space as I said. So if anyone has grown any of these strains your input is wanted. If you have not grown them your input & choice is wanted as well. If you have grown & smoked any of them your input is also wanted. Like I said though the autos are out.

I am going to enter the contest! Although cleaning out the tent & sanitizing everything the other day, then ripping open the bags today has got me just a taddd bit impatient! I know it's only a week till the competition starts but I'm sick of waiting!

This grow will be completely organic. My last run was organic with organic bottled nutes but I'm going to stay away from the bottled nutes this time. I'm going to top dress as needed and brew worm shit tea throughout and brew banana peel tea for flowering. The com is a water only super soil but since I'm not using 15gal pots they will need a bit of nutrients after about 30 days in the 5gal pots I'm going to use. That's where the top dressing and teas will come into play.

Again, a big shout out to @Big Perm for inviting me and helping @Dyna-Gro set this all up and getting it going! Also a big thanks to all the vendors who have contributed to the prize pot!

Good luck to everyone, I hope you all have a happy & successful grow!


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 8, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> I am going to enter the contest!


Welcome!
Good luck in the competition.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 8, 2019)

*Here is the current list of prizes!* We are also going to hold the pot open for the duration of the competition!! After the competition starts prizes will be sorted and posted. As the pot grows we will sort them accordingly into 1st, 2nd, 3rd.
_*LINK *_


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 8, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> *Here is the current list of prizes!* We are also going to hold the pot open for the duration of the competition!! After the competition starts prizes will be sorted and posted. As the pot grows we will sort them accordingly into 1st, 2nd, 3rd.
> _*LINK *_


Holy shit!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 8, 2019)

Very nice. Will be fun to watch.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 8, 2019)

Dude! I say that everyone that makes it to the end without getting disqualified should just split up all the goodies! LOL

Winner gets first pick, then 2nd, etc.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 8, 2019)

So when are numbers assigned, and when do we have to specify what our 'grow' will be? I get the seeds-wet on the 15th with a pic, but is there a date for the other requirement? 

If that is how we get our "number", then I have decided to drop 4 Superskunk by ILGM seeds and do a nute-comparison grow with what pops. 
One will be Dyna-Gro with the sample pack, 
one will be GenHydro "Maxi" dry nutes, 
the next a Fox Farms "Gringo Rasta" schedule, 
and if all 4 pop, a Fox Farms original trio. Let the cards fall where they may, I want to find the best nute system for me.​
Each will be a manifold, and because of the time-crunch on veg they will each be a 4-cylinder  to start - but I plan to flip 10 weeks from the end so if there is time for extra veg they may get topped to 8.

Oh, and I grow plants in dirt...


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 9, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> So when are numbers assigned





Big Perm said:


> Player numbers will be assigned on March 15.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 9, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> when do we have to specify what our 'grow' will be?





Big Perm said:


> You claim the number of plants that you are going to run by March 15th 11:59pm PST.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 9, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> is there a date for the other requirement





Big Perm said:


> Over the time of the grow, you must explain at least once your setup to include lighting, nutrients used, media, and technique. This is a requirement.


You liked the post, but did you read it?


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 9, 2019)

I'll post this again.
Players need to read it.
Now that there are more than one of these, and probably will be more, *as long as you have liked one of these, that counts.*

I'll put the links here so that they can be kept track of.
Link to original



Looks like this is about everybody. I'll go over the rules again so they are fresh:

*UPDATED RULES: *
Enter by posting here that you are entering the competition.

Entry closes and the competition begins March 15.

Seeds get wet, or clones get taken on March 15 with pics posted by 11:59pm PST

You claim the number of plants that you are going to run by March 15th 11:59pm PST.

Competition ends on July 19 at 12:00pm PST. Votes will be taken July 20th-24th. Winners named after.

No plant # minimum or maximum.

Indoor only.

Limited to one grow. You can move your grow around from room to room, but it must be the same grow.

You cannot start your grow over, or swap out any plants. You get one shot.

Open to all cannabis plants

Open to any growing medium, or none.

Open to all training techniques.

Open to any light source.

Open to any light cycle and any veg / flower time.

*Open to anything unless stated otherwise here.*

Over the time of the grow, you must explain at least once your setup to include lighting, nutrients used, media, and technique. This is a requirement.

You have 18 weeks to grow however you would like.

Each player will be assigned a number. This number will be displayed in physical form in every photo (written on a piece of paper or something. Not typed over the photo in an edit)

Player numbers will be assigned on March 15.

If your # is not in the photo in physical form the post will be deleted, as it is a violation of the rules of this competition.

Photos will be required on a weekly basis. You are free to post any time you would like as long as one week does not pass between photos. Any player not posting a pic for more than one week will be disqualified. You are encouraged to post as many pics as you like as long as your number is in each photo.

You cannot vote for yourself.

With all of the confusion about the voting system, and the 'hidden mysteries' behind it, it has now changed. There will be one open vote for the winner at the end. Runner up is 2nd, next is 3rd.

The players are the judges for everything. Holding others accountable for getting pics in on time; making sure others have their numbers in their pics; for suspecting cheating, etc..

Anyone suspected of cheating will be disqualified only after a vote has been taken from the other players. Majority rules.

*Three ways to get disqualified:* Don't post a pic with your number in it in over a week. Cheat. Don't vote at the end.

*If you are not being followed by Dyna-Gro, you are not in the competition.*

I can clarify any rules if needed at any time. Please tag me to do so.

*All players must like this post by competition start time to acknowledge that they have read and understand the rules.*


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 9, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I'll post this again.
> Players need to read it.
> Now that there are more than one of these, and probably will be more, *as long as you have liked one, that counts.*
> 
> ...


It's kinda to bad I liked the idea of a multi vote but if this is easier I guess it's the way to go I just liked the idea on voting on over all advancements thru out the grow sounded cool


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 9, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> It's kinda to bad I liked the idea of a multi vote but if this is easier I guess it's the way to go I just liked the idea on voting on over all advancements thru out the grow sounded cool


Yeah, me too  people just didn't get it though, and thought it was rigged or something. I made a critical error in using the word 'hidden', and tin foil hats went on even though everything would be revealed at the end in now both scenarios. Oh well.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 9, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Yeah, me too  people just didn't get it though, and thought it was rigged or something. I made a critical error in using the word 'hidden', and tin foil hats went on even though everything would be revealed at the end in now both scenarios. Oh well.


Lol oh yea I know I've been keeping up with the thread


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 9, 2019)

Maybe next time.


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Mar 9, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Yeah, me too  people just didn't get it though, and thought it was rigged or something. I made a critical error in using the word 'hidden', and tin foil hats went on even though everything would be revealed at the end in now both scenarios. Oh well.



I likeeee tinfoillll!


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 9, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> You liked the post, but did you read it?


Like a month ago...


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 9, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Like a month ago...


Bro, it was on Monday.
With a pot of over $5K people need to be paying attention or they are going to get disqualified for not knowing the rules.


----------



## Kushash (Mar 9, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Yeah, me too  people just didn't get it though, and thought it was rigged or something. I made a critical error in using the word 'hidden', and tin foil hats went on even though everything would be revealed at the end in now both scenarios. Oh well.


I was bummed about this also.
I'm growing sativa hybrids that are an awesome smoke but won't have the best looking buds in the end so I was hoping to pick up some votes in the veg stage with my plans to grow fan leaves with the most blades of anyone in the comp.
These pics taken today were vegged under 400w MH. 
Under the 600w that I'm upgrading to this plant probably would have had 12-14 blade leaves.
It only happens to one out of four plants with the seeds I'll be growing so I'll need some luck if I only start 5 seeds. If any of them show this trait you guys won't have a chance in a blade fight.
Word of the week in Dawg's comp is stripped.

Good Luck Butt Worms!


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 9, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Bro, it was on Monday.
> With a pot of over $5K people need to be paying attention or they are going to get disqualified for not knowing the rules.


I get it. I read them when originally posted. I "liked" to show that I had read them because that was in the rules I read a month ago. I posted that at 2am or something. I was making conversation...


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 9, 2019)

And that ginormous prize pool does look tasty!


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 9, 2019)

@Budzbuddha 
@diggs99 
@dubekoms 
@el kapitan 
@GreenThumbsMcgee 
@GrowBoxSubscription 
@gwheels 
@homebrewer 
@PrimeCraftCannabis 
@smokebros 
@The herring chokers 

Please read this link: *Link*


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 9, 2019)

This is gonna be so much fun!! Here’s my first grow at day 30 of 12/12.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 9, 2019)

I'm in.

And I have read and understand the rules in this* link*. If I could like it I would.


----------



## SSR (Mar 9, 2019)

I'll have to try jump in on another comp later in the year maybe. 
Just started a new run a few weeks back and just promised to try some isolation stuff for someone 

It'll still be fun to watch


----------



## flowerpower0118 (Mar 9, 2019)

Within the next 8 weeks im going to be switching from my small, basic indoor setup to a spacious, greenhouse setup with seperated black out section for light manipulation to facilitate 12/12.

Does a greenhouse count as indoors???


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 9, 2019)

flowerpower0118 said:


> Within the next 8 weeks im going to be switching from my small, basic indoor setup to a spacious, greenhouse setup with seperated black out section for light manipulation to facilitate 12/12.
> 
> Does a greenhouse count as indoors???


Yes.
As long as it is in a container of some sort. It can't be in the ground.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 9, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I'm in.
> 
> And I have read and understand the rules in this* link*. If I could like it I would.


Welcome aboard.
Good luck in the competition.


----------



## THT (Mar 9, 2019)

I am entering the competition as well. good luck everyone.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 9, 2019)

THT said:


> I am entering the competition as well. good luck everyone.


Welcome.
Good luck in the competition. Be sure to read this *Link*


----------



## J.James (Mar 9, 2019)

_*Big Thank You to @Big Perm & @Dyna-Gro for having this competition and giving us all a space to gather and share our grow. A ton of knowledge is about to unfold, most of the time from some of the most unlikely of people. *_
_*Good Luck and Happy Growing to all the contestants and sidelines growers.*_

*I will be entering the competition with a few goals in mind. *

*The First* is to - Fill a 2 x 4 Gorilla Grow Tent with top quality buds and completely harvest the space in 18 weeks. 

*The Second* is to - Do this with little to no use of synthetic fertilizers or pesticides, remembering the health of my crop comes first

*The Third and Final goal* is to - Be as efficient as I can be – financially and environmentally


*With these goals in mind I will be running *

10 Blueberry Freeze from 
​
5 Jelly Pie from 
​

*I will be looking for the best 6 - 8 female plants out of these 15 seeds to flower*

*I will start my grow by soaking my seeds in labeled party cups for 24 hours in RO water and move the seeds into individual labeled party cups 2/3 of the way full of Roots Organics Original Potting Soil planted at a depth of 1 inch with 1 small hole in the bottom for drainage. I will water with a spray bottle of RO water, 10 Mists every 2 days until the seedlings emerge. I will keep the cups under 2 Cirrus 38-watt DUO LED Clone Sticks for the first 2 – 3 weeks on my Veg Shelf. I will update every weeks picture with the current details of the grow until harvest.*

*18 week clock will start in *
*T - 5 Days 3 Hours and 9 Minutes*


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 9, 2019)

@J.James i will be running sherry and Dan if the autos don’t show up this week.


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 9, 2019)

I need clarification?
I change my power and spectrum by using different circuits, same source but different lights. Does that disqualify me ? I will be using a combination (but the same) bulbs. It is my way of a dimmer and a watt controller. ? @bigperm? @Dyna-Gro


----------



## J.James (Mar 9, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> @J.James i will be running sherry and Dan if the autos don’t show up this week.


Damn man, You going to use my own gear against me like that. Maybe I'll just drop out now lol
JK man, they won't let you down, Both are great yielders and Dan is the fastest flowering plant I have ever seen. I had a run of Dan that did its entire flower cycle in 46 days just FYI


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 9, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> I need clarification?
> I change my power and spectrum by using different circuits, same source but different lights. Does that disqualify me ?


No. You are free to grow however you would like.


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 9, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> No. You are free to grow however you would like.


 sweet!


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 9, 2019)

J.James said:


> _*Big Thank You to @Big Perm & @Dyna-Gro for having this competition and giving us all a space to gather and share our grow. A ton of knowledge is about to unfold, most of the time from some of the most unlikely of people. *_
> _*Good Luck and Happy Growing to all the contestants and sidelines growers.*_
> 
> *I will be entering the competition with a few goals in mind. *
> ...


Thank you J.J! I look forward to seeing them.

I did want to point something out. This is for everyone, I can't stress enough how closely the rules will be followed. 
Technically the rules state: '_Over the time of the grow, you must explain at least once your setup to include lighting, nutrients used, media, and technique. This is a requirement.'_
I just don't want anyone getting tripped up over a technicality. 
There aren't a lot of rules, but they will be followed like that to the letter, just an fyi.
-p.s. After the 15th I'm playing too, and might not be as helpful, lol.


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 9, 2019)

So to be transparent


Big Perm said:


> Yes.
> As long as it is in a container of some sort. It can't be in the ground.


i have to call this out! I thought this was an indoor Competition?


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 9, 2019)

A greenhouse is not indoor!!


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 9, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> A greenhouse is not indoor!!


??? Thoughts ???


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 9, 2019)

@J.James if the autos don’t show I’m out. I’m keeping them as moms.


----------



## J.James (Mar 9, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> @J.James if the autos don’t show I’m out. I’m keeping them as moms.


Stay and play, this is going to be a lot of fun


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 9, 2019)

flowerpower0118 said:


> Within the next 8 weeks im going to be switching from my small, basic indoor setup to a spacious, greenhouse setup with seperated black out section for light manipulation to facilitate 12/12.
> 
> Does a greenhouse count as indoors???





Way2-High said:


> So to be transparent
> 
> i have to call this out! I thought this was an indoor Competition?


If the structure is a solid permanent structure (has a roof, solid frame, foundation, a door) it is considered "indoor". If the greenhouse is a temporary, seasonal greenhouse that is not a permanent structure, which can be easily moved, it is considered “outdoor".

Structured greenhouse/permanent structure, yes.
Light frame and clear tarp/that plastic deal, no

The rules also state: '_Open to any light source.'_


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 9, 2019)

@flowerpower0118 we will require a picture of the greenhouse to make sure it qualifies.


----------



## J.James (Mar 9, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> ??? Thoughts ???


I consider a greenhouse indoor, you have control over the environment and as long as the plants are in a container and not in the ground, I see no advantage over other players.


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 9, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> Welcome to _the official_ 'The Ultimate Growing Competition' originally hosted by @Big Perm.
> 
> Dyna-Gro is now hosting a ‘run what ya' brung’ type of grow competition open to everyone! The rules are very simple. So is winning! Anyone can play!
> The dates are set so that people have time to get ready. (organic soil amendments, current grow, etc.) It is an 18 week growing competition. Your grow doesn't have to go the full 18 weeks.
> ...


I can’t wait guys. Thanks @Big Perm for sending me this and to all the


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 9, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> I can’t wait guys. Thanks @Big Perm for sending me this and to all the


Are you in?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 9, 2019)

Jeezus .... i “ liked “ about everything I think I should have to secure a spot ...

Diggin thru my beans to see which to run.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 9, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> Jeezus .... i “ liked “ about everything I think I should have to secure a spot ...
> 
> Diggin thru my beans to see which to run.


hahaha, you only had to have liked one.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 9, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> Diggin thru my beans to see which to run.


Me, too. I can't decide.


----------



## T macc (Mar 10, 2019)

I'll try my hand at this. Have to keep her small tho


----------



## tyke1973 (Mar 10, 2019)

_I'm up for this too. _


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 10, 2019)

here.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 10, 2019)

T macc said:


> I'll try my hand at this.


Welcome.
Good luck in the competition.
Be sure to read this *Link*


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 10, 2019)

tyke1973 said:


> _I'm up for this too. _


Welcome.
Good luck in the competition.
Be sure to read this *Link*


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 10, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> here.


Welcome.
Good luck in the competition.


----------



## PrimeCraftCannabis (Mar 10, 2019)

Only a few days left, time to get everything sanitized and ready!


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 10, 2019)

I already won this since I switched to Dyna-Gro 3 years ago. The moment I switched from all the other garbage to Dyna-Gro I won this.

Thank you Dyna-Gro for saving me 

Now if I only had a camera.............and seeds. Heisen took too long for me to get in this. Wont get his seeds for another 2 weeks


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 10, 2019)

I do declare I am entering this most bodacious comp...

Thanks @Dyna-Gro , @Big Perm for the opportunity.
Thanks @Kushash for making it known!


----------



## Kushash (Mar 10, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> I already won this since I switched to Dyna-Gro 3 years ago. The moment I switched from all the other garbage to Dyna-Gro I won this.
> 
> Thank you Dyna-Gro for saving me
> 
> Now if I only had a camera.............and seeds. Heisen took too long for me to get in this. Wont get his seeds for another 2 weeks


He's shipping to some people Monday right?
Maybe you can get in with that group.


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 10, 2019)

Kushash said:


> He's shipping to some people Monday right?
> Maybe you can get in with that group.


I'm planting my Goji Milk clones (MM x Goji) next week but I would rather do this from seed. Plus the camera issue. But if I get a cam later on, and Dyna-Gro allows it, I will post pics of Heisens grow on the other thread and here as well because I do use Dyna-Gro nutrients and nothing else. I'll just put a disclaimer saying my pics are for looking only and not the competition.


----------



## gwheels (Mar 10, 2019)

I will decline from entering. This moving thing is taking up too much time and i have to build a grow room at the new place.

And there are way more talented growers in this contest. Next time i enter one I will be prepared.

Good luck to all !!!


----------



## zypheruk (Mar 10, 2019)

@Big Perm im up for this, I have a new strain to be tested (seeds should be here this week) and diary documented on our uk forum, so is it ok to use the info here in this competition. Also im in UK so not sure if we can enter. If all is ok count me in and I have read the rules.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 10, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> I do declare I am entering this most bodacious comp...
> 
> Thanks @Dyna-Gro , @Big Perm for the opportunity.
> Thanks @Kushash for making it known!


You're welcome!
Good luck in the competition.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 10, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> I'm planting my Goji Milk clones (MM x Goji) next week but I would rather do this from seed. Plus the camera issue. But if I get a cam later on, and Dyna-Gro allows it, I will post pics of Heisens grow on the other thread and here as well because I do use Dyna-Gro nutrients and nothing else. I'll just put a disclaimer saying my pics are for looking only and not the competition.


We really appreciate the kind words!
Unfortunately, that is outside the rules. Sorry.
You are more that welcome to post pictures in this thread.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 10, 2019)

zypheruk said:


> @Big Perm im up for this, I have a new strain to be tested (seeds should be here this week) and diary documented on our uk forum, so is it ok to use the info here in this competition. Also im in UK so not sure if we can enter. If all is ok count me in and I have read the rules.


We ship to the 50 US states. I'm not sure about the other prizes in the pot, as they are the responsibility of the giver.
As long as you follow the rules of the competition, I see no reason why you can't enter.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 10, 2019)

Here is a thread for the pictures of the competition. *Link*



Dyna-Gro said:


> *Please do not post in this thread unless you are a current player in the competition.
> 
> This thread is for the photos posted by the players in the competition.
> 
> ...


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 10, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Are you in?


I am! I went back and liked the original post.


----------



## DesertPlants (Mar 10, 2019)

Count me in!


----------



## danjac82 (Mar 10, 2019)

Damn, wish I knew before, I just popped all my Bodhi Seeds into the dirt last night.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 10, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Damn, wish I knew before, I just popped all my Bodhi Seeds into the dirt last night.


pull them out! lol


----------



## danjac82 (Mar 10, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> pull them out! lol


Lolol. I actually pictured doing it and then you posted that. Lmao.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 10, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Count me in!


Welcome!
Good luck in the competition.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 10, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> I am!


Welcome!
Good luck in the competition.


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 10, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> Welcome!
> Good luck in the competition.


Thank you!


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 10, 2019)

zypheruk said:


> @Big Perm im up for this, *I have a new strain to be tested (seeds should be here this week) and diary documented on our uk forum, so is it ok to use the info here in this competition.* Also im in UK so not sure if we can enter. If all is ok count me in and I have read the rules.


As long as you follow the posting rules here, there is no reason why you can't play. 
Is that what you are saying?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2019)

i'm too absent minded to post pictures weekly, or to keep a sign and put it in all my pics


----------



## zypheruk (Mar 10, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> As long as you follow the posting rules here, there is no reason why you can't play.
> Is that what you are saying?


Yes m8 so im in and thanks for bringing my attention to the competition.


----------



## pop22 (Mar 10, 2019)

So what was Dyna Grows part in screwing over Greenleaf? Awfully funny they disappeared the day you can here... 

And if they'd do it to them I wouldn't trust the people running this forum as far as I could spit........


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 10, 2019)

pop22 said:


> So what was Dyna Grows part in screwing over Greenleaf? Awfully funny they disappeared the day you can here...
> 
> And if they'd do it to them I wouldn't trust the people running this forum as far as I could spit........


You were already part of the conversation in this thread about it, not sure why you are bringing it in here like you know nothing about it now. *Link*


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 10, 2019)

zypheruk said:


> Yes m8 so im in and thanks for bringing my attention to the competition.


Welcome aboard!
Please read this *Link*
Good luck in the competition.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 10, 2019)

Did I mention I named my dog DYNA-GRO ? ..... he is most excellent.

Not that I am kissing up or bribing favoritism ..... wink wink


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 10, 2019)

pop22 said:


> So what was Dyna Grows part in screwing over Greenleaf? Awfully funny they disappeared the day you can here...
> 
> And if they'd do it to them I wouldn't trust the people running this forum as far as I could spit........


We had no part in 'screwing over' anyone. 
When we became an advertiser here, the site was actually down on a level above you, at the advertiser level. Admins had to fix it. It took days. We had to wait for it to be fixed before we could even log in.

During this time their advertising lapsed. As an advertiser, any threads you make in the advertising section get pulled because you are no longer a paying advertiser. 
It is unfortunate that the thread you are speaking of was deleted because of it. However if we did not pay our advertising, this entire competition and everything related to it would be pulled instantly. That would suck, too right? Halfway through, all gone, prizes, everything. For the players it would, as well as for us.
If an advertiser comes back, all of their threads are restored. So you could have the thread back if they were an advertiser.

We would fully expect them to 'do it to us' because that's what happens.
I hope this answers your question.


----------



## Bookush34 (Mar 10, 2019)

I’m alreay 3 weeks into veg on my next grow. Maybe next time.


----------



## athomegrowing (Mar 12, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> We would fully expect them to 'do it to us' because that's what happens.


Specifically: To pull the plug on your thread. Don't be vague, it leaves room for interpretation.


----------



## driel (Mar 12, 2019)

Hmm can I use plant that just popped? I know it's a few days before the start but they just came out the soil. Either way good luck to everyone.


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 12, 2019)

3 days and counting!!


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 12, 2019)

driel said:


> Hmm can I use plant that just popped? I know it's a few days before the start but they just came out the soil. Either way good luck to everyone.


Just put popped plants in a small coconut and say its an elephantitis strain, we might not notice!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 12, 2019)

God i hope there is a NO MULLIGAN rule .
The “ other “ comp over at the puppy farm are allowing passes and if i knew that I wouldn’t have dropped out.

Idiots were crying about my wrong cup size and THEN when i corrected it , they still cried.
Its like watching kindergarteners fight over crayons over there.

Im starting straight from beans ... no drama.
And a little gamma radiation.


----------



## zypheruk (Mar 12, 2019)

@coreywebster now there is an idea, instead of party cup grows we could do coconut grows. Organic and all that.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 12, 2019)

zypheruk said:


> @coreywebster now there is an idea, instead of party cup grows we could do coconut grows. Organic and all that.


One 11/32" hole in the bottom.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 12, 2019)

Question, are there any women growers in the contest? thx!


----------



## zypheruk (Mar 12, 2019)

We are all ladies, No one had the balls to mention the fact that's all.


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Mar 12, 2019)

Kushash said:


> This is getting exciting.
> I haven't quite figured out what I'm going to run.
> Probably a combination of clones and seeds.
> I'll start in solo cups including the clones directly into soil, then go to 1 gallon then 5 gallon.
> ...


You were afraid of my DWC?


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Mar 12, 2019)

Count me in!


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 13, 2019)

Jetfixer100 said:


> You were afraid of my DWC?


I can see everyone is stretching and getting their dancing shoes on.


----------



## Cappuchino (Mar 13, 2019)

Will go with LED Soil grow.


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Mar 13, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I can see everyone is stretching and getting their dancing shoes on.
> View attachment 4299360


Does that mean I can play?


----------



## The herring chokers (Mar 13, 2019)

Reluctantly I must resign from this competition. with that being said I’m trying to convince my cousin to take my spot. He will be under a different name, obviously. Best of luck to everyone in here


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 13, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> God i hope there is a NO MULLIGAN rule .
> The “ other “ comp over at the puppy farm are allowing passes and if i knew that I wouldn’t have dropped out.
> 
> Idiots were crying about my wrong cup size and THEN when i corrected it , they still cried.
> ...


What are you mumbling about above?

Mulligan...


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 13, 2019)

Jetfixer100 said:


> Count me in!


Welcome!
Good luck in the competition.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 13, 2019)

Cappuchino said:


> Will go with LED Soil grow.


Welcome!
Good luck in the competition.


----------



## Kushash (Mar 13, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> God i hope there is a NO MULLIGAN rule .
> The “ other “ comp over at the puppy farm are allowing passes and if i knew that I wouldn’t have dropped out.
> 
> Idiots were crying about my wrong cup size and THEN when i corrected it , they still cried.
> ...


You should have stayed.
I was bummed you chose to leave.
This is how my girl will be remembered.


----------



## Kushash (Mar 13, 2019)

Jetfixer100 said:


> You were afraid of my DWC?


I fear no one in this comp.
I'm not competing for best buds or best yield.
I only have two areas I'm judging myself on vs everyone else.
Most expressive fan leaves (12 - 14 leaflets) and the healthiest fan leaves at harvest against those that are growing in soil especially if grown organic.
My airy sativa buds won't win any prizes.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 13, 2019)

It's starting to smell like Dawg shit in here. 
Keep that stuff out of here.


----------



## Kushash (Mar 13, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> It's starting to smell like Dawg shit in here.
> Keep that stuff out of here.


LOL!
I get it. 

Are players allowed to cull?
I'm planning on starting 10 seeds then culling 6 out around the 3rd or 4th week of veg and grow the other 4 plants to harvest if that's allowed.
Also going to start 2 clones that are relatives of the seeds if they both take.
Can I start 4 clones and cull 2 out?


----------



## Mellow old School (Mar 13, 2019)

> Seeds get wet, or clones get taken on March 15 with pics posted by 11:59pm PST


I am sadly a bit behind on the build of the new growbox, but the last seeds did arrive today.

So germinating seeds come friday evening and picture will be uploaded, so I am in, hence box build will be done God willing by Sunday...


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 13, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> I am in


Welcome!
Good luck in the competition.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 13, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Looks like this is about everybody. I'll go over the rules again so they are fresh:
> 
> *UPDATED RULES: *
> Enter by posting here that you are entering the competition.
> ...


I’m in. Sorry, life got hectic for a second there. I’m still down and am awaiting my number.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 13, 2019)

Kushash said:


> I fear no one in this comp.


Don’t Fear the Reefer!


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 13, 2019)

I found the page. Player posts only.... that will keep things a lot more legible, and easy. I hate scrolling thru pages and pages of shit. That’s how I almost missed entry, because it got up to like 24 pages! I’m a stoner! Short attention span


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 13, 2019)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> I found the page. Player posts only.... that will keep things a lot more legible, and easy. I hate scrolling thru pages and pages of shit. That’s how I almost missed entry, because it got up to like 24 pages! I’m a stoner! Short attention span


I'll try to make sure everyone knows what they need to know before it starts with links and stuff.


----------



## GirlGrowsGirls (Mar 13, 2019)

I'd like to join in!


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 13, 2019)

GirlGrowsGirls said:


> I'd like to join in!


Welcome aboard!
Good Luck in the competition.
Be sure to read this *Link*


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 13, 2019)

Holy crap! 39 people! I wonder if we'll hit 40.

The door to the competition closes Mar 14, 11:59pm PST
Just an FYI


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 13, 2019)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> That’s how I almost missed entry, because it got up to like 24 pages! I’m a stoner! Short attention span


You were the 2nd to join on Feb 4th.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 13, 2019)

Cool! I thought we had to reaffirm, but glad to know I’m in still! Perfect timing dudes! Check out my last few days in grow journal! Purple trainwreck is looking mighty tasty

Oh and I’ve decided what I’m running...
Gonna do 4 of my buddies genetics. He calls them “Vinny’s Revenge”
They are autos that are-crossed w/New York diesel, and something purple. He said it’s a 50/50 whether they purple or not so we’ll see. Doing 4 of these in a 2’x2.5’x6’ gorilla tent. I’ll post more specifically when prompted


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 13, 2019)

@dubekoms 
@GrowBoxSubscription 
@gwheels 
@homebrewer 
@Pa-Nature 
@smokebros 
@tyke1973 
@zypheruk 
@GirlGrowsGirls 

Still need to read and like this: *Link*


----------



## zypheruk (Mar 13, 2019)

have done.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 13, 2019)

Just did was waiting on full rules set .


----------



## homebrewer (Mar 13, 2019)

I'm not getting thread updates for some reason. Liked the link.


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 13, 2019)

Alerts are sketchy at best on this site.


----------



## T macc (Mar 13, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> I'm not getting thread updates for some reason. Liked the link.


When too many posts come in, I stop getting alerts too. Press the "watched threads" link towards the top


----------



## Kushash (Mar 13, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> @dubekoms
> @GrowBoxSubscription
> @gwheels
> @homebrewer
> ...


I think Gwheels is out. Post #425


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 13, 2019)

T macc said:


> When too many posts come in, I stop getting alerts too. Press the "watched threads" link towards the top


You only get one notification on something. If you don't look at it you don't get another for the same thing. So if you never looked at something a long time ago, you'll never get another update even though more posts are being made.
T macc is right, click that watched threads.


----------



## Realbax (Mar 13, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> *LINK TO CURRENT LIST OF PRIZES ON DYNA-GRO's WEBSITE*
> 
> Welcome to _the official_ 'The Ultimate Growing Competition' originally hosted by @Big Perm.
> 
> ...





Hi just to verify. To enter I take a picture of the initial starting genetics, either the seeds or clones, with the number of how many will be entered into the contest? A break down of equipment and nutrients? Then updates periodically (once a week)? Sorry I just want to clarify


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 13, 2019)

Kushash said:


> LOL!
> I get it.
> 
> Are players allowed to cull?
> ...


You are free to grow however you would like.
You call the plant numbers you are going to run on the 15th.

So, let's say you plan on flowering 2 plants, but you are going to use reg seeds, or you want to pick the best 2 out of some fem seeds or clones. You would say that you are starting x# seeds, and you plan on doing...?.... with them, and taking 2 to flower. 

Lay it all out there. Even if you think it is boring and people might not read it, it is posted evidence if you ever have to defend a cheating claim in the future.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 13, 2019)

Realbax said:


> Hi just to verify. To enter I take a picture of the initial starting genetics, either the seeds or clones, with the number of how many will be entered into the contest? A break down of equipment and nutrients? Then updates periodically (once a week)? Sorry I just want to clarify


To enter you post here that you are entering. You'll be given a link to read.
A picture will be required of you starting within 24hrs of start time. All pics have to have your player number in them. The player numbers are assigned when it starts. It looks like you got the rest right.


----------



## Realbax (Mar 13, 2019)

Cheers. I'm in please


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 13, 2019)

Realbax said:


> Cheers. I'm in please


Here is the link, you have to like it: *Link*


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 13, 2019)

@Big Perm The only rule I don't agree with is the telling of what nutes you use during .
This reason only ... because on my thread I had a guy say nice grow nice plants nice work ,,,soon as he found out I was using * nutes thats it im out .
Now my grow is based on my nutes and his opinion of the company ....since this is a thread by a nute company ... Can still be asked after comp is over to divulge such info . as winner or choice by grower .
No ?


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 13, 2019)

Kushash said:


> I think Gwheels is out. Post #425


Thanks


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 13, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> @Big Perm The only rule I don't agree with is the telling of what nutes you use during .
> This reason only ... because on my thread I had a guy say nice grow nice plants nice work ,,,soon as he found out I was using * nutes thats it im out .
> Now my grow is based on my nutes and his opinion of the company ....since this is a thread by a nute company ... Can still be asked after comp is over to divulge such info . as winner or choice by grower .
> No ?


I understand. I've seen the same thing with people biasing a vote on a strain name, too.

*Over the time of the grow, you must explain at least once your setup to include lighting, nutrients used, media, and technique. This is a requirement.*

I'll allow information in this rule to be withheld until 24hrs after the votes.
Deadline for this information is 11:59pm PST July 25th.
If you are named the winner and break this rule, you will be disqualified.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 13, 2019)

Some advice to the players:

If you are going to be doing something drastic, or changing something, do before and after pictures.

Example: Plant is 2 weeks old, pic is posted. One week goes by and no pics, then just in time the next pic is of a plant that has been moved, topped twice and trained. 
The other players are the judges, so defending a plant swap claim with no pics to show anything would be hard.
You can post as many pics as you want as often as you want. Show the move, the top, the training. Show everything.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 13, 2019)

Realbax said:


> Cheers. I'm in please


Welcome!
Good luck in the competition.
Please read this *link*


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 13, 2019)

Almost time


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 13, 2019)

Justinsbudzzz said:


> Almost time


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 13, 2019)

Still not decided what to show off


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 13, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Still not decided what to show off


Got any bag seed?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 13, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Got any bag seed?


Yes but do to stoner ville they dont or didnt get a name just IT WAS GOO WEED MAN you should grow it , Or came from LP


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 13, 2019)

Im thinking 
a bean test of Kandy Koma


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 13, 2019)

Or a garden of Flames .


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 14, 2019)

I can't believe the competition starts tonight! Seems like I've been waiting for months...


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 14, 2019)

Trim time for me .
First cola 91 grams wet trimmed 
Here is a side nug


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Big Perm (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Big Perm (Mar 14, 2019)

01 noob said:


> When do you drop seeds? I have some White Widows to burn...
> Would that make me in?





01 noob said:


> How do you like Big Perm's post?


Are you in?


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 14, 2019)

@dubekoms 
@GrowBoxSubscription 
@smokebros 
@tyke1973 
@GirlGrowsGirls 

Still need to read and like this: *Link*
Not much time left! Cut-off is 11:59pm PST


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 14, 2019)

*Ok here is how the prize pot is going to work. *

*It is going to stay open until the end of the comp!
*
This list is on Dyna-Gro's signature. 
It is also at the top of the first post on this thread. 
Here is also a *link.*

*The players are going to have a say in which place gets what prize!*
List who you think should get what.
1st-?
2nd-?
3rd-?
As prizes gets added, put it where you think it should go.

Caroline at Dyna-Gro did a badass job with the site! Check that link out.
She also runs the Instagram account @dyna_gro *link
*


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 14, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> *Ok here is how the prize pot is going to work. *
> 
> *It is going to stay open until the end of the comp!
> *
> ...


The prizes are being pre-selected? I would like to see the winners pick what they want, going down the line....


----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 14, 2019)

I almost got lucky, 2 of my 3 bag seed plants turned out male. Its my 1st grow and this plant is looking really good so I'm going to finish it. I'll be starting this grow under some T12's while this plant finishes. I'm still debating what seeds to run, I have Lemon Autos that say take 3 months, or I have Kritical Purple Kush that I have no idea about and will probably run over the 18 weeks....


----------



## ears (Mar 14, 2019)

well, why not. its been a minute. I wanted to try the dyna line. I have always used the proteke.


----------



## zypheruk (Mar 14, 2019)

It should be a fun competition but if any uk players win a prize it will probably cost more in shipping and import taxes. So on that note im pulling out of the competition. Best of luck to all players.
@Dyna-Gro REMOVE ME FROM THE COMPETITION PLEASE. THANKS...


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Mar 14, 2019)

What time are you posting number's?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 14, 2019)

zypheruk said:


> It should be a fun competition but if any uk players win a prize it will probably cost more in shipping and import taxes. So on that note im pulling out of the competition. Best of luck to all players.
> @Dyna-Gro REMOVE ME FROM THE COMPETITION PLEASE. THANKS...


Donate the prizes to an online friend in states or Canada . JM 2c


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 14, 2019)

Maybe i will go old school 
Lot 69


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Mar 14, 2019)

Also, I think I read somewhere that you need to post how you're running your grow.

Space, 2×4×6'11" Gorilla grow tent. 

Exhaust, 6"×20" vivosun carbon filter hooked up to a vortex s600 on a variac running passive.

Air circulation, two 6" clip on fans. One blowing under the canopy one way & the other blowing over the top of the canopy the other way

Moisture, small humidifier 

Lighting, 320 watt xl qb 288 v2 

Medium, organic soil starting in 18oz solo cups, then into 1 gallon fabric pots and they will finish in 5 gallon fabric pots.

Training, sog

Beans, 6 holy punch fem photos. I might keep them all or I might keep the best 3. I have not decided yet.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 14, 2019)

Bean party contestants- 

*KING KONG POISON #4
SUPAFLY 
MEPHISTO CHEMDOGGING 
Banana cream 
*
 

Hempy / soil grows
Dynagro / EB Stone / OF / Dr. Earth / MC
Moab / thrive red / kelp
Solo cup starts ....

Quantum warp core rig ( QB 96s 320 W with 2 Sunblaster T5 UV ) 
Quantum dual 288 ( 260 w ) 3000k *or *4 panel QB 304 / cob rig 3500k

3x3 tent / corner space 

Max 4 plants .... no room .

Time to Play ..... ( I’m sending each of you guys a pack of “ beneficial “ mites ... enjoy )


----------



## GirlGrowsGirls (Mar 14, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Maybe i will go old school
> Lot 69
> View attachment 4300000


wow.


----------



## GirlGrowsGirls (Mar 14, 2019)

Question, I'm getting cuttings from a mom tomorrow, from another grower. Should I immediatly take a photo of them with my #? Before putting them in any media?


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 14, 2019)

I think any clone taken tomorrow should be shown out of media imo.


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 14, 2019)

And seeds shown un-popped.


----------



## GirlGrowsGirls (Mar 14, 2019)

Kushash said:


> You are not thinking like a grower.
> The best growers in this comp will come out of this comp with more knowledge about growing.
> So will the intermediate growers and the novices.
> There will be a wealth of information shared.
> ...


I'm in it to learn... and have accountability!!


----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 14, 2019)

That seems fair, show a photo of the seeds/clone prior to planting.


----------



## GirlGrowsGirls (Mar 14, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> I think any clone taken tomorrow should be shown out of media imo.


yes, of course... like... freshie fresh! Just cut from the mom!


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 14, 2019)

*About 11 hours to go until launch.
*
I sent pm's to the players that haven't liked the rules.
If you can't like it because of a new account post that you have read and understand them here, until you unlock the ability to 'like'.

@dubekoms 
@GrowBoxSubscription 
@smokebros 
@tyke1973 

Still need to read and like this: *Link*


----------



## GirlGrowsGirls (Mar 14, 2019)

I'm using Great White in Fox Farm Ocean Forest, and I'm going to run the full line of House and Garden, following their feed chart suggestions. In a 3' x 3' x 6' tent with a 600w varispector LED and AC Systems inline fan with filter...


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 14, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> I think any clone taken tomorrow should be shown out of media imo.





Way2-High said:


> And seeds shown un-popped.


Me, too.
Once the comp starts it's every player for themselves.
They have the choice how they they would like to represent their grow.
Those choices matter.
The players are the judges.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 14, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> What time are you posting number's?


Shortly after start time.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 14, 2019)

zypheruk said:


> It should be a fun competition but if any uk players win a prize it will probably cost more in shipping and import taxes. So on that note im pulling out of the competition. Best of luck to all players.
> @Dyna-Gro REMOVE ME FROM THE COMPETITION PLEASE. THANKS...


Some of the prizes are from your side of the pond.
You can still participate and do what you would like with whatever you win. 
If we don't hear anything back, then your resignation will be accepted before start time.


----------



## GirlGrowsGirls (Mar 14, 2019)

I have read and understand the rules in post #320.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 14, 2019)

ears said:


> well, why not. its been a minute. I wanted to try the dyna line. I have always used the proteke.


Are you entering?


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 14, 2019)

GirlGrowsGirls said:


> I have read and understand the rules in post #320.


Got it.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 14, 2019)

Seed dunk after midnight .... giving them a pep talk today.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 14, 2019)

I am entering the competition. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 14, 2019)

Just a refresher I will be running 18 raspberry moonshine clones I will take a couple extra just in case but the clone rates are good they will be in a 50/50 perlite coco mix in 3 gal smart pots in at 4 by 8 tent with 3 hlg 550s and 1 8 in intake fan and 1 8 in outlet fan with charcoal filter also I will be using the full vegamatrix nutrients line with some added microbes and calmag


----------



## homebrewer (Mar 14, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> I think any clone taken tomorrow should be shown out of media imo.


Why does that even matter?


----------



## Kushash (Mar 14, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> Why does that even matter?


My guess would be to show it is a fresh cut with no signs of roots.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 14, 2019)

dstroy said:


> I am entering the competition.
> 
> Good luck everyone.


I was wondering if you were going to after all of the arguing over the rules.
Thank you actually for that. It saved me a TON of work in the voting system.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 14, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Just a refresher I will be running 18 raspberry moonshine clones I will take a couple extra just in case but the clone rates are good they will be in a 50/50 perlite coco mix in 3 gal smart pots in at 4 by 8 tent with 3 hlg 550s and 1 8 in intake fan and 1 8 in outlet fan with charcoal filter also I will be using the full vegamatrix nutrients line with some added microbes and calmag


Pretty sure we will post all that in the official start page


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 14, 2019)

Not long now folks! Love the “pep talk” comment

Seeing a lot of good solid competition here!
I’m here for the fun, and it’s great motivation. Hell, I’m growing plants regardless, so ya, win win.
I am a bit surprised that there was so much squabbling over the rules. id be stoked to win a happy meal. Shit! 

Glad it all got squared away, and am so pumped! Good luck all!


----------



## dstroy (Mar 14, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I was wondering if you were going to after all of the arguing over the rules.
> Thank you actually for that. It saved me a TON of work in the voting system.


Thanks. Sorry for bickering. Good luck, that 5gal mini growbed looks like a good system.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 14, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Thanks. Sorry for bickering. Good luck, that 5gal mini growbed looks like a good system.


Thanks. I got interested in SIPs from GT256. It's too bad he got banned and can't play. Him getting banned was like a reality tv show getting cancelled, lol.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 14, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Thanks. Sorry for bickering. Good luck, that 5gal mini growbed looks like a good system.


I didn’t even actually read it all. I just heard there was confusion. Glad yr in for the comp. nice herbs you’ve shown here!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 14, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> Bean party contestants-
> 
> 
> Time to Play ..... ( I’m sending each of you guys a pack of “ beneficial “ mites ... enjoy )


If ya need too... I grow better with bugs .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 14, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Thanks. I got interested in SIPs from GT256. It's too bad he got banned and can't play. Him getting banned was like a reality tv show getting cancelled, lol.


Im am glad he got banned ...he was/is rat fink


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 14, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Im am glad he got banned ...he was/is rat fink


I must’ve missed all the good stuff! Haha


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 14, 2019)

What's a sip?


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 14, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> What's a sip?


Kinda like those water globes I think.... not 100%


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 14, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> What's a sip?


Shhhh in case he is here ....GRRRR


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 14, 2019)

SIP ...Shit In POT followed by WOA ...Wipes Ones Ass


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 14, 2019)

Clippings time agai I got 4 hrs sleep i am good to go another 19 .


----------



## Madriffer (Mar 14, 2019)

Put 54 cuts into thr flower room. Moved mums to new tray and light combo, now in a 2x4 tray under a 8 bulb T5. We're under a 600 MH in a 4x4 tray. Moved 4x4 and 600 HPS to flower room. Flower room now has 5 1k and 1 600HPS, 4 4x4 flood trays and 2 3 gal pots in saucers. Also set up a small closet with a 400 mh a 400 hps and an led burple that I got in a trade, put 1 cut under there and will let her fill the 2x3 space.
So all cleaned up, rearranged and ready to take more cuts tomorrow.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 14, 2019)

Fresh seed for fresh grow ?


----------



## Madriffer (Mar 14, 2019)

Pics of the current set up, more changes to come soon.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 14, 2019)

We are going to have a spot to enter our grow medium and plant count etc etc, correct? Or am I suppose to put that here bro? That’s my only confusion


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 14, 2019)

Hey everyone

you can remove me from the competition, got a little too much going on at the moment 

Maybe next time around.

Ill be following alone.
Best of luck to all, happy growing


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 14, 2019)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> We are going to have a spot to enter our grow medium and plant count etc etc, correct? Or am I suppose to put that here bro? That’s my only confusion


I'd put it in posts with the submitted pictures.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 14, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> you can remove me from the competition, got a little too much going on at the moment
> 
> ...


Set in 2 seeds brother its just for FUN ...Im not gonna win *prizes* but im gonna learn ....*WIN*


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 14, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Set in 2 seeds brother its just for FUN ...Im not gonna win *prizes* but im gonna learn ....*WIN*


Exactly Diggs man, stay in if you can.
There is no way in hell I'm winning, but I'm doing it for the fun of it.


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 14, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Set in 2 seeds brother its just for FUN ...Im not gonna win *prizes* but im gonna learn ....*WIN*


I was going to man, but i have other things in the works and i need to get whats growing finished up so i can move shit around and set everything up properly for the long haul.

Ill be following along with you all, so hopefully i can still learn something lol

best of luck bro, i know your gonna grow that fire regardless lol


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 14, 2019)

dstroy said:


> I am entering the competition.
> 
> Good luck everyone.


Welcome.
Good luck in the competition.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 14, 2019)

As of right now the list of people I am following are the players in the competition.

If I missed your entry speak up please by quoting your entry.
Entry closes at 11:59pm PST.
If I missed your entry and you liked either of these links before it closes, a spot is reserved for you.
*Link
Link*


----------



## ears (Mar 14, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Are you entering?


I am, going to post some pics of the lab. soon as i can figure it out


----------



## Swampyankee_420grow_ (Mar 14, 2019)

I'm in


----------



## Swampyankee_420grow_ (Mar 14, 2019)

I'm in, be running 2 fem Great White Bubba from csihumbodlt


----------



## WeGrowsHomestead1369 (Mar 14, 2019)

I'm in! Thanks for the awesome challenge! Stay awesome!


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 14, 2019)

ears said:


> I am, going to post some pics of the lab. soon as i can figure it out





Swampyankee_420grow_ said:


> I'm in





WeGrowsHomestead1369 said:


> I'm in! Thanks for the awesome challenge! Stay awesome!


Welcome!
Good Luck in the competition. Be sure to read the following link.

@dubekoms
@GrowBoxSubscription
@smokebros
@tyke1973

Still need to read: *Link*
Entry requirements end at 12:00am PST

If you are a new member and cannot like the post. State that you have read and understand the rules.


----------



## CrystalWildFlowerz (Mar 14, 2019)

'High!'  I'm a newbie. I'm in! I've got an assorted vial (10 seeds) of unknown indoor strains. I'm planning a soil grow.  (P.S. Did I make it in?)


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 14, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> As of right now the list of people I am following are the players in the competition.


For anyone else new to the forum that kept trying to click on the sentence above (well, twice ) you click on his profile page and on the left there is a box that says "following"


----------



## CrystalWildFlowerz (Mar 14, 2019)

P.S. I have read & understood the rules...


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 14, 2019)

CrystalWildFlowerz said:


> (P.S. Did I make it in?)





CrystalWildFlowerz said:


> I have read & understood the rules...


You made it


----------



## CrystalWildFlowerz (Mar 14, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> You made it


Thank you!!  Seeds get wet TOMORROW.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 14, 2019)

CrystalWildFlowerz said:


> Thank you!!  Seeds get wet TOMORROW.


Tomorrow where???? 

I'm looking at about 45 minutes until tomorrow here  

Ruling? LOL


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 14, 2019)

I figured that was why there was more activity here LOL It's already tomorrow for some blokes right?


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 14, 2019)

Yep 40 minutes and counting


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 14, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Yep 40 minutes and counting


I guess we'll know if he posts player numbers, they have to be in the pic. 

I'm waiting for that, so probably PST like in the rules, which means I'll worry about it tomorrow LOL


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 14, 2019)

I still have 3 and half hours till midnight here in Washington I'll be posting my stuff in the morning I'll probably wake up to a bunch of alerts ha ha ha .good luck everyone this will be great


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 14, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I guess we'll know if he posts player numbers, they have to be in the pic.
> 
> I'm waiting for that, so probably PST like in the rules, which means I'll worry about it tomorrow LOL


Shit lol I didn’t realize it’s pst


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 14, 2019)

So ya evryone can post in 3 hours 20 mins since the time zone is pst ...


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 14, 2019)

I’ll just be dropping them before I leave in the morning.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 14, 2019)

One thing I noticed different between the old and new rules was that you have to claim the number of plants when you drop seeds. The originals said the 16th. Y'all don't hate on me too bad if they all don't pop


----------



## CrystalWildFlowerz (Mar 14, 2019)

I'm hoping that's so, because I was really hoping to shoot a video to put on my channel. This is what I have so far: a vial of Indoor Mix from Vancouver Seed Bank, Regular. (Males will be culled).


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 14, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> One thing I noticed different between the old and new rules was that you have to claim the number of plants when you drop seeds. The originals said the 16th. Y'all don't hate on me too bad if they all don't pop


I haven't looked, but does it say by the 16th?


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 14, 2019)

CrystalWildFlowerz said:


> I'm hoping that's so, because I was really hoping to shoot a video to put on my channel. This is what I have so far: a vial of Indoor Mix from Vancouver Seed Bank, Regular. (Males will be culled).


Numbers will be posted at 12 am pst so in 3 hours after that u post ur pic and info with ur number in photo etc....


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 14, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I haven't looked, but does it say by the 16th?


On page 1 it says the 15th


----------



## CrystalWildFlowerz (Mar 14, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Yep 40 minutes and counting


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 14, 2019)

Where does it say the 16th?


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 14, 2019)

By the 16th and 11:59pm on the 15th are the same thing.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 14, 2019)

CrystalWildFlowerz said:


> I'm hoping that's so, because I was really hoping to shoot a video to put on my channel. This is what I have so far: a vial of Indoor Mix from Vancouver Seed Bank, Regular. (Males will be culled).


I see another "added oxygen" person with the h2o2  I use 1ml to 30ml of water, what is your recipe?


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 14, 2019)

*LAST CALL
*
@dubekoms
@GrowBoxSubscription
@smokebros
@tyke1973
@Swampyankee_420grow_ 
@WeGrowsHomestead1369 
@ears 

Still need to read* Link *by 11:59pm PST
If you cannot like the link because you are new, post here that you have read and understand the rules.


----------



## CrystalWildFlowerz (Mar 14, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I see another "added oxygen" person with the h2o2  I use 1ml to 30ml of water, what is your recipe?


Actually, this is my first time trying this method. The formula I was given was 1-1/2 tsp. H202 to 1 cup of distilled water - I still have to do the math to break it down into ml's. I was thinking of letting it sit for a bit, then transfer the seeds to a dilute kelp meal tea.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 14, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I figured that was why there was more activity here LOL It's already tomorrow for some blokes right?


Yes but if its fair its ends 1 day early to


----------



## CrystalWildFlowerz (Mar 14, 2019)

It can get confusing, it's still 10:30 p.m., March 14th, here in Western Canada.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 14, 2019)

Times are in PST
Don't be getting disqualified before it starts.


----------



## CrystalWildFlowerz (Mar 14, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Times are in PST
> Don't be getting disqualified before it starts.


----------



## WeGrowsHomestead1369 (Mar 14, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> *LAST CALL
> *
> @dubekoms
> @GrowBoxSubscription
> ...


----------



## WeGrowsHomestead1369 (Mar 14, 2019)

I am new and can't like the post, but have read and understand the rules!


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 14, 2019)

CrystalWildFlowerz said:


> Actually, this is my first time trying this method. The formula I was given was 1-1/2 tsp. H202 to 1 cup of distilled water - I still have to do the math to break it down into ml's. I was thinking of letting it sit for a bit, then transfer the seeds to a dilute kelp meal tea.


I found the measurements in an old high times article it works out to about 1/4tsp to a shot-glass of water. But then again, another article in that issue was discussing the pro's and con's of the new LED fad


----------



## WeGrowsHomestead1369 (Mar 14, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Looks like this is about everybody. I'll go over the rules again so they are fresh:
> 
> *UPDATED RULES: *
> Enter by posting here that you are entering the competition.
> ...


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 14, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Where does it say the 16th?


I copied the original rules to a word document the day the contest was posted.

I am not really that worried about it since there is only one vote now, but it might have been more pertinent if there was a vote early taking that into account more.

Oh, and I did the highlighting/bolding/whatever to make sure I didn't miss anything. I didn't change any text.


----------



## 6_blade_leaf (Mar 15, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> It's kinda to bad I liked the idea of a multi vote but if this is easier I guess it's the way to go I just liked the idea on voting on over all advancements thru out the grow sounded cool


Yeah I was digging that too


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 15, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I copied the original rules to a word document the day the contest was posted.
> View attachment 4300459
> I am not really that worried about it since there is only one vote now, but it might have been more pertinent if there was a vote early taking that into account more.
> 
> Oh, and I did the highlighting/bolding/whatever to make sure I didn't miss anything. I didn't change any text.


'By the 16th' and 11:59pm on the 15th are the same thing.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 15, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I copied the original rules to a word document the day the contest was posted.
> View attachment 4300459
> I am not really that worried about it since there is only one vote now, but it might have been more pertinent if there was a vote early taking that into account more.
> 
> Oh, and I did the highlighting/bolding/whatever to make sure I didn't miss anything. I didn't change any text.





Big Perm said:


> 'By the 16th' and 11:59pm on the 15th are the same thing.


That's part of the reason I changed it. Because there would be some people thinking it included the 16th.


----------



## T macc (Mar 15, 2019)

Is it Ok to take clones after the start date? Like 2 or 3 days? I have to clean my bubble cloner but lazy as fuck lol


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 15, 2019)

T macc said:


> Is it Ok to take clones after the start date? Like 2 or 3 days? I have to clean my bubble cloner but lazy as fuck lol


No.

_*'clones get taken on March 15 with pics posted by 11:59pm PST'*_


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 15, 2019)

T macc said:


> Is it Ok to take clones after the start date? Like 2 or 3 days? I have to clean my bubble cloner but lazy as fuck lol


You have until basically this time tomorrow to post pics.


----------



## T macc (Mar 15, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> No.
> 
> _*'clones get taken on March 15 with pics posted by 11:59pm PST'*_


Ok. Gotta look up how to clean airstones. I'm sure it's simple and that I don't have supplies on hand. I might just stick it in water


----------



## 6_blade_leaf (Mar 15, 2019)

Haha so what happens now?


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 15, 2019)

T macc said:


> Ok. Gotta look up how to clean airstones. I'm sure it's simple and that I don't have supplies on hand. I might just stick it in water


I've always just bubbled them in a 50 50 mix of alcohol .And water till nothing comes out the stones but I haven't ran bubble buckets in few years lol good luck in comp man


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 15, 2019)

6_blade_leaf said:


> Haha so what happens now?


We smoke a bowl and wait lol


----------



## 6_blade_leaf (Mar 15, 2019)

Justinsbudzzz said:


> We smoke a bowl and wait lol


Ahh yes  to wait we must


----------



## 6_blade_leaf (Mar 15, 2019)

Damn I’ve been curing some bendy stem 5 days dried and I reached in and snap...fucking high school stoned... lol bag seed surprise is a win from an old bud


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 15, 2019)

Just clipping up my first WW of 2019 First cola 88.92 grams wet


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 15, 2019)

Here it is in manicure size nugz .


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 15, 2019)

Ok guys from here on out every man woman for themselves ..good luck everyone may the terps be with u ha ha ha. And @Big Perm. Is the rule still that we have an extra day to tell what nutes we will be using ? Or did it go back to original ?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 15, 2019)

Look at the delicious seed  ^^^^


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 15, 2019)

Justinsbudzzz said:


> Ok guys from here on out every man woman for themselves ..good luck everyone may the terps be with u ha ha ha. And @Big Perm. Is the rule still that we have an extra day to tell what nutes we will be using ? Or did it go back to original ?


we have till 24 hrs after

GL bro


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 15, 2019)

I may run these seeds


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 15, 2019)

Alright! 
We are about to launch systems are almost a go. 
First I need one thing.

I need one number from the first three players to respond. 
I will use the three numbers this way to come up with a random number:
?+?-?=?
So please give me a number.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 15, 2019)

@Dyna-Gro 14


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 15, 2019)

2 more numbers from 2 more players


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 15, 2019)

i would randomize the # entered as well


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 15, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> 2 more numbers from 2 more players


they all left to start im stuck here trimming .


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 15, 2019)

*Entry is now closed.*


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Big Perm (Mar 15, 2019)

And....we wait.


----------



## WeGrowsHomestead1369 (Mar 15, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> they all left to start im stuck here trimming .


1369


----------



## T macc (Mar 15, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> Alright!
> We are about to launch systems are almost a go.
> First I need one thing.
> 
> ...


88


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 15, 2019)

and we be off


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 15, 2019)

Your player numbers are the post # you entered the competition on.

14+1,369-88= Big Perm #1295


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm not that cruel though....


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 15, 2019)

*Let the competition begin!! *
The first official TUGC is now underway

Here is the *link* to the Photo Gallery. It is for photos only. You can explain your photos and anything else in the photo posts. All other discussion is to be here.

*PLAYER NUMBERS*
@6_blade_leaf *#62*
@Big Perm *#1295*
@BostonBuds *#281*
@Budzbuddha *#59*
@Cappuchino *#460*
@coreywebster *#422*
@CrystalWildFlowerz *#576*
@DesertPlants *#432*
@dstroy *#540*
@dubekoms *#174*
@ears *#569*
@el kapitan *#61*
@GirlGrowsGirls *#477*
@GreenThumbsMcgee *#4*
@GrowBoxSubscription *#294*
@H.A.F. *#125*
@homebrewer *#194*
@J.James *#253*
@jasondamien *#217*
@Jetfixer100 *#458*
@Justinsbudzzz *#3*
@Kushash *#121*
@Lightgreen2k *#416*
@Madriffer *#290*
@Mellow old School *#470*
@Mysturis420 *#115*
@Opie1971 *#27*
@Pa-Nature *#262*
@PrimeCraftCannabis *#279*
@purpaterp *#409*
@Realbax *#492*
@smokebros *#103*
@Soil2Coco *#328*
@SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe *#364*
@Stubbie *#256*
@Swampyankee_420grow_ *#570*
@T macc *#414*
@THT *#392*
@tyke1973 *#415*
@Way2-High *#190*
@WeGrowsHomestead1369 *#572
*​*Seeds get wet, or clones get taken on March 15 with pics posted by 11:59pm PST

You claim the number of plants that you are going to run by March 15th 11:59pm PST.*

*Competition ends on July 19 at 12:00pm PST. Votes will be taken July 20th-24th. Winners named after.*

*No plant # minimum or maximum.*

*Indoor only.*

*Limited to one grow. You can move your grow around from room to room, but it must be the same grow.*

*You cannot start your grow over, or swap out any plants. You get one shot.*

*Open to all cannabis plants*

*Open to any growing medium, or none.*

*Open to all training techniques.*

*Open to any light source.*

*Open to any light cycle and any veg / flower time.*

*Open to anything unless stated otherwise here.*

*You must explain at least once your setup to include lighting, nutrients used, media, and technique. This is a requirement and must be submitted by 11:59pm July 25.*

*You have 18 weeks to grow however you would like.*

*Each player will be assigned a number. This number will be displayed in physical form in every photo (written on a piece of paper or something. Not typed over the photo in an edit)*

*Player numbers will be assigned on March 15.*

*If your # is not in the photo in physical form the post will be deleted, as it is a violation of the rules of this competition.*

*Photos will be required on a weekly basis. You are free to post any time you would like as long as one week does not pass between photos. Any player not posting a pic for more than one week will be disqualified. You are encouraged to post as many pics as you like as long as your number is in each photo.*

*You cannot vote for yourself.*

*With all of the confusion about the voting system, and the 'hidden mysteries' behind it, it has now changed. There will be one open vote for the winner at the end. Runner up is 2nd, next is 3rd.*

*The players are the judges for everything. Holding others accountable for getting pics in on time; making sure others have their numbers in their pics; for suspecting cheating, etc..*

*Anyone suspected of cheating will be disqualified only after a vote has been taken from the other players. Majority rules.*

*Three ways to get disqualified: Don't post a pic with your number in it in over a week. Cheat. Don't vote at the end.*

*If you are not being followed by Dyna-Gro, you are not in the competition.*​


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 15, 2019)

#262 kool


----------



## T macc (Mar 15, 2019)

If I clone on soil, how will others know I'm not using a rooted plant? I guess the lack of growth should be a sign. Or the sign of it dying lol


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 15, 2019)

T macc said:


> If I clone on soil, how will others know I'm not using a rooted plant? I guess the lack of growth should be a sign. Or the sign of it dying lol


Take before and after pics?


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm only one with a single digit lol cool ...I'll post my stuff Tommorow


----------



## T macc (Mar 15, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Take before and after pics?


Ok. And I soak my seeds before planting. Should I just take a pic of the seed in a shot glass? Or wait till I get it to soil?


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 15, 2019)

T macc said:


> Ok. And I soak my seeds before planting. Should I just take a pic of the seed in a shot glass? Or wait till I get it to soil?


I'd take pics of everything. dry, shotglass, going into dirt.


----------



## WeGrowsHomestead1369 (Mar 15, 2019)

T macc said:


> Ok. And I soak my seeds before planting. Should I just take a pic of the seed in a shot glass? Or wait till I get it to soil?


Soak mine, then to the paper towels before, soil. Pics will be posted! GL everyone stay awesome!


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Mar 15, 2019)

Anyone know what happened to @Greenthumbs256?


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 15, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> Anyone know what happened to @Greenthumbs256?


He got banned in the old heisen thread.


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Mar 15, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> He got banned in the old heisen thread.


Shootttttt, well that's stinks. Thanks for the heads up..


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 15, 2019)

Alright ladies and gents. The gloves are now off in this thread. Have fun!

P.S. Don't get yourself turtled or banned!


----------



## T macc (Mar 15, 2019)

I really hope this seed is of quality. No hope for the clone tho. I can't tell you how bad that original gelato plant was. Still have it jarred on top of my tent. I'd rather smoke tomatoes. Not to bash greenpoint; I love his crosses. He said there will be another release of fem seeds this year. Kinda iffy after the first run. Wonder if he will still honor an exchange a year later?
Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 15, 2019)

T macc said:


> Still have it jarred on top of my tent. I'd rather smoke tomatoes.


Hahahhaha Damn.
I've never ran GPS myself.


----------



## homebrewer (Mar 15, 2019)

T macc said:


> If I clone on soil, how will others know I'm not using a rooted plant? I guess the lack of growth should be a sign. Or the sign of it dying lol


I wouldn't worry about it. The _real_ challenge is getting to harvest with perfect, chunky plants. Good luck!


----------



## T macc (Mar 15, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Hahahhaha Damn.
> I've never ran GPS myself.


Great seeds if you like chem smells. I have a Dream catcher clone in flower and 2 Hickok haze seedlings in veg. My dreamcatcher, if I remember right, smells like a blueberry muffin with a spritz of chemical spray. Hella good

But yea, the gelato looked horrible with wispy buds, but somehow yielded the most. I guessed 2 oz and got 4. Was gunna throw it on my mulch, but some dumb ass said he got high and bought it all to resale it...he still has it lol
 
Hell yea


----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 15, 2019)

Its started. I wonder if any wont make it past the 1st day.............


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 15, 2019)

#125 Checking in
  
Fine, I'll be first 

I am up to my neck in Superskunk and still have 7 left to pop after this (10+10free deal). So my grow is to try and find a nute for me. It will be in either 2 or 3 gallon pots max, each one with a different nute system.

So I dropped 4 Superskunk by ILGM, and obviously planning on 4 plants... For those that pop I will run one in Dyna-gro, one in the Gen-hydro "maxi" dry nutes, the third in the original Fox Farms trio, and if all 4 pop, the last on the Fox Farms Gringo Rasta schedule.

They are in a 30-1 water to peroxide solution for 24 hours.

I plan to keep the nutes 75% or less, starting slow, but trying to get to and keep 75% on all, barring issues.
I use RO water, Have HLG quantum boards, and AC Infinity Cloudline exhaust.

My number is in there, the number of plants, nutes, system info, If I missed anything disqualify me! LOL. I'm still growing them 

I added the non-contest seedling (northern lights) in the pic for full disclosure. The contest plants will get no training, straight up Christmas tree, and will flip before the NL.


----------



## Kushash (Mar 15, 2019)

Good morning everybody, #121 here.

I am technically involved in 3 comps at the moment.

1)This one.

2) The 12/12 from seed Party Cup Comp as a sideliner who refuses to harvest 4 solo cups that are 141 days from seed as of today.

3) The party cup comp in the LED section which as of this moment I have not been kicked out of yet so I'm technically still in at this moment.

My goal this comp.
To get a gold star for good behavior. 

Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## Mellow old School (Mar 15, 2019)

l*#470*

Pictures of my choice on strains with seedbank boxes coming up, in about 4½ hours from now...still busy with other things...

Have a great weekend....


----------



## Stubbie (Mar 15, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> #125 Checking in
> View attachment 4300566 View attachment 4300567 View attachment 4300568
> Fine, I'll be first


As a reminder, photos for the contest belong in the link given by Dyna Gro - this thread is for general chatter. As I understand it, the photos have to be in the other thread to be part of the competition.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/picture-gallery-for-tugc-players-posts-only-please.985995/ is where you'll put the pics. Heading there now to upload mine! Good luck everyone...

-Stubbie


----------



## Swampyankee_420grow_ (Mar 15, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> *LAST CALL
> *
> @dubekoms
> @GrowBoxSubscription
> ...


I read it


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 15, 2019)

Swampyankee_420grow_ said:


> I read it


Your number is #570


----------



## CrystalWildFlowerz (Mar 15, 2019)

#576 I'm so excited!! Pic's will be posted - in the pics thread - in a few hours (right after work) Thanks guys!


----------



## Kushash (Mar 15, 2019)

LOL!
Made my 1st mistake.
Took a pic of a tub of soil and then I realized I needed my # or it would be deleted.
Can anyone guess what is poured on top of the soil?
I'll explain what it is and why I add it last in my official post in a few hours.

I put the #121 around the edges of the paper in case I take certain pics where the entire sheet of paper doesn't fit, I can just catch the edges of the paper.


----------



## Madriffer (Mar 15, 2019)

Got rained out at work. Gonna take 52 clones, 36 into bubbler and 16 into aero, now, then 38 more into riot root later this afternoon. After a trip to hydro store. Will select and run the best 63 survivors. 8 rows of 8 minus 1 for the bulkbead kit. Will rotate tnrough tables every 2 weeks for 10 weeks in the flower room. 1k over each 4x4, with an additional 600 between tables 3 and 4, (which may get swapped for a 4x8 soon).
Off to chop, pics up soon.


----------



## CrystalWildFlowerz (Mar 15, 2019)

Kushash said:


> LOL!
> Made my 1st mistake.
> Took a pic of a tub of soil and then I realized I needed my # or it would be deleted.
> Can anyone guess what is poured on top of the soil?
> ...


Quick heads up, pics need to be uploaded to the Picture Gallery (or they won't count) 
Go here: https://www.rollitup.org/t/picture-gallery-for-tugc-players-posts-only-please.985995/


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 15, 2019)

You guys are too kind, lol.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm waiting to see if a package shows up today with the genetics I am going to run. If not, I have to go with plan B.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 15, 2019)

So that there aren't only like 5 people playing tomorrow, don't forget this rule: I'd post this stuff with the pics.

*You claim the number of plants that you are going to run by March 15th 11:59pm PST.*

This rule explained means: How many plants are you finishing with?

Example A: You plan on running 4 females out of a pack of 10 regs....So you would say that you are going to use the best 4 females.

Example 2: You want to harvest 4 plants, so you drop 4 seeds. These don't have to be female.

Example 86B: You take 10 clones and are going to choose the best 6.

Example SW2C: You germinate a fem seed to use as a mother for 30 clones to run in a 12/12 from clone grow. The best 15 of which you are going to take to flower.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 15, 2019)

From the picture thread: Post this stuff here, not there....


H.A.F. said:


> @Big Perm
> So to simplify things for me (and others?) I now have until next Friday at the latest to post an update pic in this thread, with my number in it?


You have 7 days from your last picture. 
You have a copy of the rules saved on your computer, read them.


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 15, 2019)

#422 Corey webster checking in.

Soaking 4x herbies bulk Gorilla Glue Fems.
Hoping all 4 germ and will post pics in pic thread of them shortly.
I will be growing and harvesting all that live in coco under Quantum boards in a 3x3 tent using canna coco base nutrients and a bit of liquid kelp.
Training to be announced. 


Is the plant count as it is enough detail @Big Perm as obviously I can only hope all 4 beans are viable?


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 15, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> Is the plant count as it is enough detail @Big Perm as obviously I can only hope all 4 beans are viable?


Sure as long as your plan is to take all 4 to flower.


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 15, 2019)

I’d just like to throw out a suggestion about the picture thread. Some people are on cullular data a lot and it would save some data if people uploaded thumbnails instead of full images. Also helps for those with slow wifi.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 15, 2019)

#540 checking in

I will be running 4 plants maximum in my flower tent. Depending on how large they are, I will possibly cull to 2. The reason for this is because I am currently using my flower tent, and the plants in there have about a month left. That's a long veg time for me. Thanks for letting us be flexible. If I do have to cull for space I will make sure everyone knows which plants got the cut.

My plan is to get some Cannaventure Tennessee Kush #2 wet. There are at least 5 beans in the puck but I've had up to 8 in his packs. I'll dunk them all. At the same time, I'll be taking 2 clones of my Cannaventure Las Vegas Triangle Kush (my #5 cut). The LVTK is purely a backup plan, in case the TK#2 is underwhelming. If I don't like what I see I will cull the entire flower tent, and transplant the LVTK into it and finish out the grow. 

There will be 5-? plants in my cloner. When I pop open the pack we will have a better idea, still might lose some seedlings, you never know.

Since the competition is so many weeks, I will possibly have time to do 2 complete cycles. But I don't know how long this TK#2 will take, it's new to me (The LVTK is around 60 days flowering time).

I'm waiting until later this evening to get the seeds wet and cut the clones. Right now, I'm cycling the cloner. I "pickle" it with a little bleach before putting clones in.

I'll explain my cloning and germinating procedures in the photo thread later this evening.

I'm working on my setup post.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 15, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> I’d just like to throw out a suggestion about the picture thread. Some people are on cullular data a lot and it would save some data if people uploaded thumbnails instead of full images. Also helps for those with slow wifi.


A phone probably isn't the best device to use for this competition. 18 weeks, 30 something people, that's a lot of photos, I understand. 
I personally scroll through threads, thumbnails are an inconvenience for me because I have to click on each picture and go back and then click on the next one, that's a lot of clicking to see a depressed plant.
Everyone is free to post however they would like, I'll be posting full size photos.


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 15, 2019)

It’s not really an issue for me 50gigs of lte a month on my phone and unlimited 1gps rocket internet. It’s just that I got bitched at on another forum for my file size and amount of pics I uploaded so thought I’d mention it.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 15, 2019)

i will try to post full size from now on if you click the picture itself it should let you scroll thru them with out haveing to click each one


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 15, 2019)

*@H.A.F.*
*THE PICTURE THREAD IS FOR PICTURE AND PICTURE EXPLANATION ONLY!!*
Regular discussion will remain here.​


----------



## Kushash (Mar 15, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> i will try to post full size from now on if you click the picture itself it should let you scroll thru them with out haveing to click each one


Yeah!
I was able to scroll thru.
Awesome pics show the process nicely in your post.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 15, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Yeah!
> I was able to scroll thru.
> Awesome pics show the process nicely in your post.


thank you


----------



## 6_blade_leaf (Mar 15, 2019)

#62 checking in...

I’ll be running 4 plants also, either 2 and 2 in seperate troughs or all 4 in one big tub. My cats took the liberty of pissing in a few drawers of our double wide dresser, so I’ve decided to modify the dresser into a fancy new cat-piss boudoir grow cabinet! Thank you cats...

I’ll be popping 4 funk berry gum x widow, 4 black diamond kush x Sativa, 4 black diamond kush and 1 mystery goats # 1 (bag seed lol). The mystery goats seem to always come up female so I’m not worried about anything but a few nanners which will get that sucker pulled and juiced if that happens, and the other three are regs so I’ll take my three favs out of the ladies and mother and juice the ones that don’t make it. Depending on what comes up, I may decide to mother the strongest and run the second best through to flower. Also noteworthy, I’ll be separating the papa’s from the mama’s but keeping atleast one male to harvest some pollen and cross with a few healthy looking branches. Unless of course no males show their banana faces..

I’ll be running a 315 CMH and LED combo vertical, trellising vertically inside the cabinet on its side. At some point, don’t wanna say when just yet, I’ll be adding either UV or plasma intermittently for x-amount of time for x-amount of weeks, hopefully that’s not too vague. 

Going soil, hand watering, botanicare nutes - botanicare grow for the first 8 weeks with technaflora mag-i-cal supps weekly, botanicare bloom for week 8 - 14, 15 ish most likely (also with weekly techna flora mag-I-cal supplements). 

I wanted to try on some Dyna-Gro nutes but I’ve been rolling on a budget so I gotta go with what I have; at the very least I’ll give it a go on a future run. Mad appreciation for this cool comp and opportunity to see some different styles and learn from some OGs! Big thanks to @Big Perm AND @Dyna-Gro and all the peeps throwing into the pot. Way cool. 

Not sure if I missed anything, of course also I will post this pic and all future pics in the picture thread in the link...

Oh yeah and I’m doing dunk and paper towel germination method, 6” pots to trough transplants. May incorporate gravity feed watering (5gall pale and drippers) if theyre drinking lots by week 6. If that’s too much fuckery then I’ll stick with handwatering lol


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 15, 2019)

6_blade_leaf said:


> #62 checking in...
> 
> I’ll be running 4 plants also, either 2 and 2 in seperate troughs or all 4 in one big tub. My cats took the liberty of pissing in a few drawers of our double wide dresser, so I’ve decided to modify the dresser into a fancy new cat-piss boudoir grow cabinet! Thank you cats...
> 
> ...


Nice - post it in the right spot and nothing else...


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 15, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> that's a lot of clicking to see a depressed plant.


Just to clarify, I was speaking sarcastically, not saying you have a depressed plant, lol.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 15, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Nice - post it in the right spot and nothing else...


This is the right spot. 
The picture thread is for submitted pictures only.
Explanation of the pictures is allowed in the same post as the pictures, if someone would rather include it there.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 15, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> This is the right spot.
> The picture thread is for submitted pictures only.
> Explanation of the pictures is allowed in the same post as the pictures, if someone would rather include it there.


Just trying to save him public shaming...


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 15, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Just trying to save him public shaming...


Save yourself first.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 15, 2019)

Kushash said:


> LOL!
> Made my 1st mistake.
> Took a pic of a tub of soil and then I realized I needed my # or it would be deleted.
> Can anyone guess what is poured on top of the soil?
> ...



Hmmm , guessing its the cat litter box and you are growing CAT PISS Strain .... well played ... well played.


----------



## Kushash (Mar 15, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> Hmmm , guessing its the cat litter box and you are growing CAT PISS Strain .... well played ... well played.


LOL!
At the pace I'm moving right now I'll probably have my official post up by this evening PST.
I need to go have another toke 1st.


----------



## Kushash (Mar 15, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> Hmmm , guessing its the cat litter box and you are growing CAT PISS Strain .... well played ... well played.


I'm gathering solo cups.
Some are 16 oz. some are 18 oz. and I can use all of them.


----------



## Mellow old School (Mar 15, 2019)

Good this stressfull afternoon(here) is now over, gonna relax tonight, been busy as mentioned with the new grow box...chill


----------



## dstroy (Mar 15, 2019)

#540

100gpd RO
44gal ro reservoir
34gal nutrient reservoir (temp regulated)
2x4gal accumulators ("temp regulated" pseudo)
total nutrient volume in the system approximately 44gal
1/10hp chiller
48 site turbokloner (temp regulated)
2'x4'x5' veg tent w/ 560w (10x cree cxb3590 3500k) light
16" wall mount hurricane, sometimes a floor fan. 6" hyperfan and carbon filter
4'x4'x7' flower tent w/ 560w (10x cree cxb3590 3500k) light
16" wall mount hurricane, always a floor fan, 6" ac infinity (great fan, very quiet) and carbon filter
an environmental controller that I built
a reservoir controller that I built
system pressure is 80-120psi, 125psi safety relief
I use cdp 8852 pumps to pressurize, and a seaflo pump to recover.
I strain to 40 micron pre pump, and filter to 1 micron.

Drying:
I dry in a closet, that I use for storage when I am not drying. It's sealed off, and temp/humidity controlled.
60%rH +/- 1%
70f

Medium:
no medium (root trellis?)
Bucket-in-bucket
5 gallon buckets
the lid has the plumbing, 3 3/4gph misters and a 12v nc solenoid valve
top bucket has a bunch of small holes to allow it to drain, and I also put a nylon "mesh paint strainer" in it to give the roots something to grab onto.
the mesh also helps stop the nutrient mist droplets from coalescing onto roots, instead of bouncing off of the walls and onto the roots the mesh catches them.
the bottom bucket is insulated on the exterior, and has plumbing that gets hooked to the recovery pump

System targets are:
60%rh +/- 2%
78f +/- 2f
I monitor CO2, but don't supplement, I make enough medicine without it.
1.2-1.6EC
res temp 68f
5.7-5.9pH
perform addback at 1/4 initial strength 1x daily res is topped off
I change it out after the EC drops below a threshold.
The accumulators are bled back into the reservoir every hour, this ensures the nutrient solution is constantly conditioned and filtered. (and more homogeneous)

Cloner:
0.6EC
5.7-5.8pH
72-74f
I use a blulab guardian in the cloner when it's running (my second monitor usually)

Nutrients:
20ml protekt at change to buffer the RO water
186-200g greenleaf mega crop (old formula)
75ml hydroguard
50ml emerald harvest calmag
splash of mammoth p

addback:
mega crop concentrate

How do I have different environments in the same room? By manufacturing air (70f 40%rh) outside the tents and manipulating extraction to achieve system targets.

System behavior:
Very complicated, makes a lot of decisions to try and keep the environment "nominal". It can let me know if there's a problem even if I am not home, and I can change things or shut it down remotely.

I change the reservoir, clean, prune, perform normal maintenance and calibration. That's it. About 10 minutes a day to hand water moms if I don't have any chores.

Building it wasn't particularly difficult but did require a lot of planning and time. I had to teach myself how to program and do several other things to make it happen.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 15, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Res change materials
> View attachment 4300764
> Controllers/equipment
> View attachment 4300765
> ...





>


Respect.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 15, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Respect.


Thanks, I like to build things.


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 15, 2019)

@Dyna-Gro sorry about that I thought I was here. Whoops.


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 15, 2019)

@dstroy that’s a killer setup! Nice work!


----------



## Cappuchino (Mar 15, 2019)

Cappuchino said:


> *#460*
> I will go with one plant. Strain is +Speed Auto by SweetSeeds. Soaked the seed in X-Seed germination stimulator from B.A.C. for one hour and dropped strait in to the soil.


Here I go.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 15, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Save yourself first.


Little too late for that.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 15, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> @dstroy that’s a killer setup! Nice work!


Thank you.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 15, 2019)

#540

Got the clones cut and the seeds wet. 7 TK#2 seeds and 2 LVTK clones.

I use a sharp, clean pair of scissors and cut at a 45, dip in elite 91 for 10-20 secs, and put them into the cloner.

I use the dome for the clones, it helps, I swear.

The seeds stay in the cup overnight and will go into a paper towel manyana.


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 15, 2019)

Nice my seeds sank already!! Only in water for 6 hours.


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 15, 2019)

@J.James, hopefully I do you proud this time. Not like the mystery meat seeds that I cooked the shit out of.


----------



## Madriffer (Mar 15, 2019)

cuts are in! 90 in total. Trashed the room, then cleaned the room. Time for refreshments!


----------



## homebrewer (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm entering with 6 cuts, taken today. (#194)

Might as well get this out of the way...

Ultimately these 6 cuts will be vegged and flowered out in homemade ebb-n-flow hydro systems. 

Lighting: 13w x2 compact floros over clone dome, then moved under 2 ft t5s once roots have shown, then moved to a 250w MH for veg in my ebb-n-flow system, then flowered out under a Hortilux 600HPS.

Nutrients: Dip-n-Gro to clone, DynaGro's Foliage Pro only for veg, then combinations of DynaGro's Foliage Pro and DG's Bloom in flower - adding only GH's Florlicious plus and some homemade potassium silicate.

Media: Clones taken in rockwool, eventually moved to small cups with peat once roots have formed, then moved to 6" rockwool blocks for the duration of their lives.

Technique: I don't know? Ebb and flow hydro? Topping, pinching, bending? Is that what I'm supposed to write? Don't sweat the technique.


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 15, 2019)

@Jetfixer100 that choclate mint og is fire the smoke is awesome grew it last year id show ya a pic but new phone lost all my old photos . I bought a ounce at a dispensarie to see if the cut I had was similar to the product I bought and it was almost identical stanky minty hard to explain taste lol good luck


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Mar 15, 2019)

Well I'm out. I just logged in and realized there was no activity. I rushed and didn't actually upload the photo of my beans like I thought I did this afternoon. Damn it, I thought it went through!

I was rushing out of the house this afternoon to go away for the night. I hit send and closed my phone. Figured it went through, nope!

Well, you guys have a great competition.
Good luck to you all! 
I guess I'll just go start a journal  and follow along.


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 15, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> Well I'm out. I just logged in and realized there was no activity. I rushed and didn't actually upload the photo of my beans like I thought I did this afternoon. Damn it, I thought it went through!
> 
> Iwas rushing out of the house this afternoon to go away for the night. I hit send and closed my phone. Figured it went through, nope!
> 
> ...


U still have 2 hours bro time is 1012 pm.pst right now


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Mar 15, 2019)

Justinsbudzzz said:


> U still have 2 hours bro time is 1012 pm.pst right now


I forgot lol. I did alot of dabs today. I'm merely just a flower guy.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm entering 4 cuts. Going to small veg and then to a sip.


----------



## DetroitCannacook (Mar 15, 2019)

Ok, this contest looks fairly kickass! I am going to have to hurry up and get an entry together.


----------



## Thegermling (Mar 16, 2019)

Ok im in. Im popping 2 josh d og regs and 5 gg4xbrandywine regs.

Edit: I dont have a number yet so please give me a number.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 16, 2019)

Don't forget to submit your numbers before midnight if you haven't already!


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 16, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> Ok im in. Im popping 2 josh d og regs and 5 gg4xbrandywine regs.
> View attachment 4301056
> Edit: I dont have a number yet so please give me a number.


Entry is closed maybe next time


----------



## DetroitCannacook (Mar 16, 2019)

I


Justinsbudzzz said:


> Entry is closed maybe next time


 I believe the deadline is midnight PST


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 16, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> You claim the number of plants that you are going to run by March 15th by 11:59pm PST


Everyone: Be sure you have done this.


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 16, 2019)

DetroitCannacook said:


> I
> 
> I believe the deadline is midnight PST


Last night was the cutoff for entry and tonight is cutoff for the explanation of ur grow etc.


----------



## Thegermling (Mar 16, 2019)

Justinsbudzzz said:


> Last night was the cutoff for entry and tonight is cutoff for the explanation of ur grow etc.


Is that true @Big Perm ?


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 16, 2019)

@SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe. It wouldn't of been right to let ya get disqualified over. A stoner moment I'm hear to see some badass grows learn some things prizes are just a bonus good luck man


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 16, 2019)

Justinsbudzzz said:


> Last night was the cutoff for entry and tonight is cutoff for the explanation of ur grow etc.


Tonight is the deadline to call your plant numbers


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 16, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> Is that true @Big Perm ?


Yes.

*"Entry closes and the competition begins March 15.

Seeds get wet, or clones get taken on March 15 with pics posted by 11:59pm PST"*


----------



## DetroitCannacook (Mar 16, 2019)

I would like to declare myself in this contest if it isn't too late. I just took 5 Fat Albert cuts and 4 Lemon Thai cuts. I will put them all in the aerocloner and see how many root as the moms look rough. I hope to run 4 total plants the distance in the contest, selecting hopefully 2 of each strain from.my best clones.


----------



## DetroitCannacook (Mar 16, 2019)

If I am right on reading the deadline, hopefully I slipped in under the wire with my busted ass cuttings. I believe all I need is a contestant number, and we are off to the races. I would very much like that generously donated shitload of grow gear. Much love, and good luck to everyone.
Cook


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 16, 2019)

DetroitCannacook said:


> If I am right on reading the deadline, hopefully I slipped in under the wire with my busted ass cuttings. I believe all I need is a contestant number, and we are off to the races. I would very much like that generously donated shitload of grow gear. Much love, and good luck to everyone.
> Cook


U are to late to enter sorry last night was deadline


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 16, 2019)

*Deadline for plant numbers.*


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 16, 2019)

So 30 players made the deadline ? I think I counted right


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 16, 2019)

Justinsbudzzz said:


> So 30 players made the deadline ? I think I counted right


On the other page yeah!


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Big Perm (Mar 16, 2019)

DetroitCannacook said:


> If I am right on reading the deadline, hopefully I slipped in under the wire with my busted ass cuttings. I believe all I need is a contestant number, and we are off to the races. I would very much like that generously donated shitload of grow gear. Much love, and good luck to everyone.
> Cook


*Link*


----------



## T macc (Mar 16, 2019)

Justinsbudzzz said:


> So 30 players made the deadline ? I think I counted right


This will be interesting to see, I think. @Dyna-Gro @Big Perm how many contestants are there total?


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 16, 2019)

*The following players are disqualified for not meeting one of the these requirements:
*

*Seeds get wet, or clones get taken on March 15 with pics posted by 11:59pm PST*
_"*You claim the number of plants that you are going to run by March 15th 11:59pm PST"*_
*Each player will be assigned a number. This number will be displayed in physical form in every photo (written on a piece of paper or something. Not typed over the photo in an edit)*

@dubekoms
@GrowBoxSubscription
@jasondamien
@Mellow old School
@Pa-Nature **
@PrimeCraftCannabis
@purpaterp
@smokebros
@Soil2Coco
@SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe
@tyke1973
@ears
@Swampyankee_420grow_
@el kapitan
@Realbax

***Pa-Nature*. You are disqualified unless you agree that you are running 20 plants, no culling.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Mellow old School (Mar 16, 2019)

Well then I am sadly this time the dumb one, did see that fact that you had to write in physically, real bummer...


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 16, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> Well then I am sadly this time the dumb one, did see that fact that you had to write in physically, real bummer...
> 
> View attachment 4301096


Sorry man, we have to follow the rules.


----------



## Mellow old School (Mar 16, 2019)

Yes guess so...sad


----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 16, 2019)

Well it's day #2 and my containers are still moist which is a good start.


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Mar 16, 2019)

Justinsbudzzz said:


> @SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe. It wouldn't of been right to let ya get disqualified over. A stoner moment I'm hear to see some badass grows learn some things prizes are just a bonus good luck man



You the man! For real bro, you have always been there to help I appreciate that alot!


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Mar 16, 2019)

Wait how am I disqualified @Dyna-Gro?


----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 16, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> Wait how am I disqualified @Dyna-Gro?


I'm looking at your "entry" photo and it doesnt appear the seeds are wet or planted..... Did you plant them?


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 16, 2019)

Holy shit they’re dropping like flies already.


----------



## Madriffer (Mar 16, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> Wait how am I disqualified @Dyna-Gro?


Seeds get wet...


----------



## Madriffer (Mar 16, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Holy shit they’re dropping like flies already.


Hope my cloning percentages are better than 66%!


----------



## Kushash (Mar 16, 2019)

List of disqualified was so big I was afraid I'd find my name on it.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 16, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> Wait how am I disqualified @Dyna-Gro?



*Seeds get wet, or clones get taken on March 15 with pics posted by 11:59pm PST*
_"*You claim the number of plants that you are going to run by March 15th 11:59pm PST"*_


----------



## dstroy (Mar 16, 2019)

#540

Moved the TK#2 seeds from the cup into a paper towel. I just use plain tap water (about 70ppm on the .5 scale here). 

Nothing to report on the LVTK clones.


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 16, 2019)

@Dyna-Gro how many players total now ? If it's close to 30 then we all stand a 1/10 chance at winning 1 2 or 3rd I think lmao I hate math


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 16, 2019)

@Pa-Nature 


Dyna-Gro said:


> ***Pa-Nature*. You are disqualified unless you agree that you are running 20 plants, no culling.


What are you going to do?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> @Pa-Nature
> 
> What are you going to do?


Well do I run males ?
How can I say what im going to run *If i get 20 fems I will run 20 If I get 2 I will run two *.
That cool ?


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 16, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Well do I run males ?
> How can I say what im going to run If i get 20 fems I will run 20 If I get 2 I will run two .
> That cool ?


I think the thing is just to state a goal, whatever it is, and then see how close you get to it. Only one vote at the end, so I don't think "nature" will be held against you.


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 16, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Well do I run males ?
> How can I say what im going to run *If i get 20 fems I will run 20 If I get 2 I will run two *.
> That cool ?


They said u have to run 20 plants no culling because u never called out how many plants u intented to take to flower so dynagro said u had to run all 20 etcc...


----------



## T macc (Mar 16, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Well do I run males ?
> How can I say what im going to run *If i get 20 fems I will run 20 If I get 2 I will run two *.
> That cool ?


You're cool, man. Don't worry


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 16, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> If i get 20 fems I will run 20 If I get 2 I will run two


If you would have put this with your picture, there would be no problem.
You didn't call a number, which means you are now running all 20.
*Link*


----------



## T macc (Mar 16, 2019)

Oh...well Pa, better hope bleach pours on your male plants


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 16, 2019)

I planted 4 seeds hoping to get 4 plants. Fem seeds, so it's just pop-or-not, sprout-or-not, etc. 
If I have reggies, I might soak 10 hoping to end up with 4 or 5 fems.
If I snip clones I will snip 8-10, hoping to get 4 that root well. 

Those are goals. 

For me, If all 4 seeds don't sprout, oh well. then I'm growing 2 or 3. Sh!t happens. 
By the end of 18 weeks looking at my beautiful little plants and wonderful posts, you will vote for me anyway and will have forgotten all about that seed that didn't pop


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 16, 2019)

I think that was the original intent of multiple votes. You might do bad on the initial prediction, then have a great grow and it evens out.


----------



## T macc (Mar 16, 2019)

I think males should be removable from the contest


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 16, 2019)

T macc said:


> I think males should be removable from the contest


Sure, but if you are popping "X" number of reggies, you obviously are not counting on that number of females. So how many do you realistically want that are fem? That's all the question is.

Edited: And everyone here grows, we get that.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 16, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> *The following players are disqualified for not meeting one of the these requirements:
> *
> 
> *Seeds get wet, or clones get taken on March 15 with pics posted by 11:59pm PST*
> ...


How can I say Im going to run 20 plants with 20 seeds or im going to run 4 .
I may get all 20 male then Im supposed to run 20 males ?
I fail to see how this really can be predicted ...mother nature gives ya what she thinks NOT what ya want .


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 16, 2019)

T macc said:


> I think males should be removable from the contest





Dyna-Gro said:


> Open to all cannabis plants


What if you are a breeder and you want to pollinate a female?


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> What if you are a breeder and you want to pollinate a female?


I think one person should grow an awesome male, then send all of us seeds and they will win


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 16, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> How can I say Im going to run 20 plants with 20 seeds or im going to run 4 .
> I may get all 20 male then Im supposed to run 20 males ?
> I fail to see how this really can be predicted ...mother nature gives ya what she thinks NOT what ya want .


You popped 20 seeds why? Because you wanted to run 20 plants?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> If you would have put this with your picture, there would be no problem.
> You didn't call a number, which means you are now running all 20.
> *Link*


Really wow ...maybe ill just BOW out now ..


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 16, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Really wow ...maybe ill just BOW out now ..


This isn't for bragging rights. People are playing for a pot. You can't half ass the rules.


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 16, 2019)

I would vote for vigorous colorful male plant or a pollinated female I've seen some seeded and smoked some seeded weed that was top shelf . but i planted 16 seeds hoping to end up with 8 I just use the basic rule of at least half male's half fems but we will see what happens lol


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> You popped 20 seeds why? Because you wanted to run 20 plants?


I pooped 20 seeds cause I have a plant limit and dont want males so ..If Im out just say so ...Im cool with it .


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 16, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Really wow ...maybe ill just BOW out now ..


I think we're off on the wrong foot.
"I planted 20 seeds, but because they are reggies I am hoping for "X" females" or something like that is all he's talking about.

Or even "I have room for 10 plants, if I get 12 females 2 die"

We are all growers, and if you stated those simple things the other 29 people that are voting will "get it"


----------



## T macc (Mar 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> What if you are a breeder and you want to pollinate a female?


Then that's a player's choice. I think most would agree they don't want seeds buds. Especially if you share the same room with a "main grow" flowering plant



Big Perm said:


> You popped 20 seeds why? Because you wanted to run 20 plants?


To run 20 in veg and flower fems


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> What if you are a breeder and you want to pollinate a female?





T macc said:


> Then that's a player's choice.


I think we are saying the same thing here.


----------



## Madriffer (Mar 16, 2019)

Sequester them and grow them all out. Who says a boy can't help you win.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 16, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I think we're off on the wrong foot.
> "I planted 20 seeds, but because they are reggies I am hoping for "X" females" or something like that is all he's talking about.
> 
> Or even "I have room for 10 plants, if I get 12 females 2 die"
> ...


As u said we are all grower and we can say Im going to run 30 plants but we put in 40 clones still running only 30 just leaving room for error .
So I could never predict HOW many I can with seed .


Yup we have limits on space #'s and even Product on hand .


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 16, 2019)

We aren't saying you can't kill any males. We are just saying that you never said you would kill any, so I'd think that will have some weight at the end is all. 
The only reason you aren't completely out is because you wrote "20 seeds" on your bag. So that is the number of plants you called out.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 16, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> As u said we are all grower and we can say Im going to run 30 plants but we put in 40 clones still running only 30 just leaving room for error .
> So I could never predicted HOW many I can with seed ,
> 
> Yup we have limits on space #'s Product on hand .


I've got 4 pots in my 4x4 for this competition.
If I was running regular, I'd pop 10 seeds, but I would say that I am going to keep the best 4 looking females.
It is what it is man, not really an argument.


----------



## T macc (Mar 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I've got 4 pots in my 4x4 for this competition.
> If I was running regular, I'd pop 10 seeds, but I would say that I am going to keep the best 4 looking females.
> It is what it is man, not really an argument.


Oh now I got it..
Yea just run all the females. I agree with this


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> We aren't saying you can't kill any males. We are just saying that you never said you would kill any, so I'd think that will have some weight at the end is all.
> The only reason you aren't completely out is because you wrote "20 seeds" on your bag. So that is the number of plants you called out.


I don't think so as will be seen as all changes will be shown .
If you judge me on my neglect of plants thats cool ,
But I show u all the way through a to flower which plants make the cut , 
As this is more of a test of my Seeds of #'s popped , Stability , THC % and Production Level .


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I've got 4 pots in my 4x4 for this competition.
> If I was running regular, I'd pop 10 seeds, but I would say that I am going to keep the best 4 looking females.
> It is what it is man, not really an argument.


If anyone is wondering what difference does it make, here is the difference:
If I planned on running 4 females, but didn't say anything, and I suck as a grower and they all slowly die off except for one badass one. No one would know that I actually lost 3 that I had intended on keeping.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 16, 2019)

Another reason why I choose 20 ... (two packs of Breeder Bought seeds ) .


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 16, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Another reason why I choose 20 ... (two packs of Breeder Bought seeds ) .


I get it man, I get it.
The only thing is that you didn't follow a rule. That's the only problem here.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> If anyone is wondering what difference does it make, here is the difference:
> If I planned on running 4 females, but didn't say anything, and I suck as a grower and they all slowly die off except for one badass one. No one would know that I actually lost 3 that I had intended on keeping.


Not going to show all 4 ?
I think we would know by the end ?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 16, 2019)

Am I out or not ? If so I will get back to trimming and LIFE


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 16, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Not going to show all 4 ?
> I think we would know by the end ?


What 4? In this scenario a number was never given, remember?


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 16, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Am I out or not ? If so I will get back to trimming and LIFE


It's up to you, that's what we've been talking about...


----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 16, 2019)

I thought everyone should be able to give the # of female plants they plan on finishing prior to the contest starting. I see some people saying its up to mother nature, yet this is an indoor grow and the whole point is display everyones skills.

Or at least decide right now before the contest continues.


----------



## T macc (Mar 16, 2019)

If there is intended number of females to flower, it should have been stated.

If popping seeds and flowering all fems, that's fine


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 16, 2019)

T macc said:


> If popping seeds and flowering all fems, that's fine


I agree. Quote where he posted that, and there is no more problem at all.
The point is the rule being broken, not what he plans to do.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 16, 2019)

T macc said:


> If there is intended number of females to flower, it should have been stated.
> 
> If popping seeds and flowering all fems, that's fine


Thats maybe what I should have said BUT it would be showing,



Big Perm said:


> If anyone is wondering what difference does it make, here is the difference:
> If I planned on running 4 females, but didn't say anything, and I suck as a grower and they all slowly die off except for one badass one. No one would know that I actually lost 3 that I had intended on keeping.


To answer this if started with four we would see this NO ?
2 weeks later you never show group again then I be suspicious If at the end you show 2 zips from four plant start I be weirded out .
Ever look at my thread ? Check it out .Day By day report . I even showed death .


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 16, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> To answer this if started with four we would see this NO ?


Maybe, maybe not. What if out of 20 regs the grower gets to their 4 like planned but things go south quick and they lose 2 of the 4, but we don't see it, it's not like they are going to do an update to show you their plants are going south when they don't have to post anything at all for a week. Hide behind the week, state that because of size, or whatever you have now chosen the best 2 females to flower. They didn't choose anything, they ended up with 2.
See what I mean?
I see what you are saying, though.


----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 16, 2019)

When some people will be weeding thru plants picking out the best ones to show, others are growing and finishing what they started with.........


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 16, 2019)

At least you didn't get disqualified. They chose to accept the "20 seeds" on the bag as your number. If you didn't write that on there you'd be out.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 16, 2019)

Yo! It is gonna be a shit show trying to judge these in the free for all post setting. Oh well. Sure it’ll work out. Coming along nicely tho guys!


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 16, 2019)

@Pa-Nature Big Perm actually talked us in to counting the 20 seeds on the bag as your plant number entry. Before that you were disqualified. 

@GreenThumbsMcgee Unfortunately this is the easiest way we chose for this forum. We had considered doing individual grow journals for the players, but felt that some players might get left out by no one ever visiting their journal. This is why we try to have only the players post in the picture thread, and no discussion. Even if everyone does that, there are a lot of photos to look at. 
On any thread you can do a search. In that search you can search for a specific member. You can see all of the posts in that thread by that member. If you only want to look at one person's entries, search for that person in the picture thread and it will show only those to you. This makes it easy to find posts by someone on a huge thread, also.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 16, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> @Pa-Nature Big Perm actually talked us in to counting the 20 seeds on the bag as your plant number entry. Before that you were disqualified.
> 
> @GreenThumbsMcgee Unfortunately this is the easiest way we chose for this forum. We had considered doing individual grow journals for the players, but felt that some players might get left out by no one ever visiting their journal. This is why we try to have only the players post in the picture thread, and no discussion. Even if everyone does that, there are a lot of photos to look at.
> On any thread you can do a search. In that search you can search for a specific member. You can see all of the posts in that thread by that member. If you only want to look at one person's entries, search for that person in the picture thread and it will show only those to you. This makes it easy to find posts by someone on a huge thread, also.


That’s cool about the search. That will narrow down the process of weeding thru. 

As for the topic at hand, I’m glad I’m running 4 fem autos, and planned it out that way lol!!


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 16, 2019)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> That’s cool about the search. That will narrow down the process of weeding thru.
> 
> As for the topic at hand, I’m glad I’m running 4 fem autos, and planned it out that way lol!!


Me, too. I wanted to run regulars, but didn't want to mess around with weeding out males in the comp. I want to pop them in there and go. Mine aren't autos though.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 16, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Overnight both popped so into the soil they went. The “soil” is just plain promix that I sifted, I’ll be misting with straight tap water for now. Light is just one of my screw-in 5000k 15w led inside of my baby plant box.
> View attachment 4301287
> I was going to repaint the box but ran out of time. It is just a 14”x10”x22” plastic tote turned on its side.





>


Nice cooler man! That's awesome. 
Edit: Oh, it's a tub. I thought it was a cooler at first. Still way cool.


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 16, 2019)

Lol well my first rookie mistake, I didn’t separate my seeds and threw them both in the water yesterday so now I don’t know what ones what.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 16, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> @Pa-Nature Big Perm actually talked us in to counting the 20 seeds on the bag as your plant number entry. Before that you were disqualified.
> 
> .


Ok sorry for the mishap of this rule as and will try to follow along better .
Maybe would have got to seeing it before it became an issue but I do have couple grams of finga hash to blame .

ON a good more opened today ,


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 16, 2019)

Thanks BP, it worked for the 5 plants I sprouted in there so far. Unfortunately 4 were males and one was a hermie.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 16, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Lol well my first rookie mistake, I didn’t separate my seeds and threw them both in the water yesterday so now I don’t know what ones what.


 At least you are honest, lol.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 16, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Lol well my first rookie mistake, I didn’t separate my seeds and threw them both in the water yesterday so now I don’t know what ones what.


People will help ya pick them out if they grew them before .


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 16, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Ok sorry for the mishap of this rule as and will try to follow along better .
> Maybe would have got to seeing it before it became an issue but I do have couple grams of finga hash to blame .
> 
> ON a good more opened today ,


You're welcome, bro.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Maybe, maybe not. What if out of 20 regs the grower gets to their 4 like planned but things go south quick and they lose 2 of the 4, but we don't see it, it's not like they are going to do an update to show you their plants are going south when they don't have to post anything at all for a week. Hide behind the week, state that because of size, or whatever you have now chosen the best 2 females to flower. They didn't choose anything, they ended up with 2.
> See what I mean?
> I see what you are saying, though.


Yup I see that and did before the comp and would only really judge the people whom started FLOWERING what they said or what they end up with .
I show ALL no matter what ...If I win it will be on Honesty .


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 16, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Yup I see that and did before the comp and would only really judge the people whom started FLOWERING what they said or what they end up with .
> I show ALL no matter what ...If I win it will be on Honesty .


Do you have a rough plan on how many you are shooting for? or all of the females.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 16, 2019)

@Big Perm Thanks


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 16, 2019)

@Pa-Nature 
I wasn't trying to throw you under the bus, I was trying to keep you from walking in front of it.
It IS a technicality, but there were people wanting in yesterday, and the cutoff date is a technicality, too. They couldn't get in. 
Yesterday was the rough one to get through, it's smooth sailing now for 18 weeks.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Do you have a rough plan on how many you are shooting for? or all of the females.


All fems good or bad ,,,cause all LADY'S are special to me .
Killing two bird one stone .
Seed test run and pheno hunt ..with maybe a prize thrown in and a chance to teach or show .
First time I EVER run mono crop .


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 16, 2019)

Also, to everyone that got disqualified. There were no exceptions made for Pa-Nature. He made it by a nat's ass.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 16, 2019)

This is what im trimming .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 16, 2019)

And yes that is a seed tat on my wrist .


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 16, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> View attachment 4301300


 Now that’s a nug!! Nice!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 16, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Now that’s a nug!! Nice!


51 grams wet


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 16, 2019)

It could be worse. Mellow old School got kicked on a big technicality. That would suck so bad. I feel bad for the guy.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 16, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Ok sorry for the mishap of this rule as and will try to follow along better .
> Maybe would have got to seeing it before it became an issue but I do have couple grams of finga hash to blame .
> 
> ON a good more opened today ,


I think it's great that you are still in. I am one of the 30 votes. Get it? That's all I meant by "we are all growers"

I doubt that you will be flowering 20 ginormous plants, if you do, you will definitely garner attention for my vote.

That said I personally won't count it against you too hard when you don't. I want to see the process of how you do what you do and compare it to what I do. Everyone starting at the exact same time provides a great atmosphere for comparison.

I have 4 'good genetics' fem seeds I purchased from a reputable provider that I plan to grow 4 plants from. BUT they have been in the fridge for 6 months, and it is what it is. I am hoping that the other 29 voters get this. In a few weeks all we will be talking about is who is pruning what or LSTing or whatever and it will be forgotten. What this did do was "cull" a bunch of potential competitors that couldn't follow rules. I asked questions and pissed off one of the dudes running the competition to the point he told me to just read the rules. But I'm in. You got in on a technicality - but you're in.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 16, 2019)

@Mellow old School If I would have noticed, I would have tried to say something to you before the deadline.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 16, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I asked questions and pissed off one of the dudes running the competition to the point he told me to just read the rules. But I'm in. You got in on a technicality - but you're in.


I basically carried you in here. What are you talking about. You would have been out of here in a second if I wouldn't have held your hand.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I basically carried you in here. What are you talking about. You would have been out of here in a second if I wouldn't have held your hand.


Questions like when do we start again? pffft.


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> @Mellow old School If I would have noticed, I would have tried to say something to you before the deadline.


I definitely would have said something too that’s a shitty way to go.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 16, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> I definitely would have said something too that’s a shitty way to go.


That why I acted when i woke up after 16 hours of trimming and 3 hrs of sleep Im back at it 


H.A.F. said:


> I think it's great that you are still in. I am one of the 30 votes. Get it? That's all I meant by "we are all growers"
> 
> *I doubt that you will be flowering 20 ginormous plants, if you do, you will definitely garner attention for my vote.*
> 
> .


Watch 
this was my flip pic of this last grow


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 16, 2019)

Trimming this


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 16, 2019)

This is on Deck


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 16, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> This is on Deck
> View attachment 4301334


That looks like it might have some Mendocino Purple Kush in its genetics?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> That looks like it might have some Mendocino Purple Kush in its genetics?


Good eyes but no Bluedream Crossed with tahoe Og ,
Now I have it crossed to this .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 16, 2019)

Here is a MPK cross PU


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 16, 2019)

Guess this one


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 16, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Guess this one
> View attachment 4301348


Spice Rack


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 16, 2019)

SEE?!?! We're back to talking about growing weed instead of your feelings!!!


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Spice Rack


LOL


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 16, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Here is a MPK cross PU
> View attachment 4301340


I have a pheno of MPK called PU


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 16, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> SEE?!?! We're back to talking about growing weed instead of your feelings!!!


After 3 explanations and your argument that confirmed what I was saying, I still don't know if you really understand that '11:59pm on the 15th', and 'by the 16th' are the same thing, or if you just accepted it.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> After 3 explanations and your argument that confirmed what I was saying, I still don't know if you really understand that '11:59pm on the 15th', and 'by the 16th' are the same thing, or if you just accepted it.


I-D-O-N-T-C-A-R-E
It's moot now. Do you want to disqualify me for asking? Let's just show each other our method for growing flowers and all get better at it? I get that it is a competition, and I will follow the rules, but it should also be enjoyable. Whoever is in is in, that crap is done. Now who can grow weed better is in the polling booth. Let it ride.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 16, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I-D-O-N-T-C-A-R-E


Exactly. For me that's when I just told you to read the rules.
You also don't read anything more than a few sentences of a post, and that has been the problem.
It is moot, I agree. Lessons learned on this side, anyway.
But, yeah. I'm ready to grow!


----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 16, 2019)

Hey I think I see something, can anyone tell me if it's female?


----------



## Mellow old School (Mar 16, 2019)

> I would have tried to say something to you before the deadline.


cheers Perm...

Will make sure next time, too *read* the rules properly, anyways onwards and upwards.

Good luck to all the peeps that did make it, shall be interesting to follow you guys...


----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 16, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> cheers Perm...
> 
> Will make sure next time, too *read* the rules properly, anyways onwards and upwards.
> 
> Good luck to all the peeps that did make it, shall be interesting to follow you guys...


I saw your photo and it looked to me like you had printed it out on a piece of paper with your stuff on it. It looks like the top of the "h" is covered by the plate..... Weird.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 16, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> Hey I think I see something, can anyone tell me if it's female?
> View attachment 4301401


NO!!!!

KILL IT IMMEDIATELY!


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Exactly. For me that's when I just told you to read the rules.
> You also don't read anything more than a few sentences of a post, and that has been the problem.
> It is moot, I agree. Lessons learned on this side, anyway.
> But, yeah. I'm ready to grow!


For the betterment of the thread and the competition, we are all stoners - and we are trying. Asking "stupid questions" should be part and parcel to this. And when I ask a "stupid" question, give me shit, I-D-O-N-T-C-A-R-E.

I asked a "not-stupid" question - but in the wrong spot - rules - I get it - won't happen again - and was publicly shamed for being so boisterous as to post words in a pics thread. People liked it because they were wondering the same thing. I posted in the wrong spot - we all learned - some got a question answered. I have seen others post "non-pics" in that other thread. While I am almost certain that you have addressed the issue in private, they have not been publicly called out for it like me and I-D-O-N-T-C-A-R-E!!! Lighten up Francis.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 16, 2019)

Let's just grow stuff!


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 16, 2019)

For me - I grow plants in dirt. Never had an interest in DWC or any other water cultivation, But I am interested in seeing how the vertical grow goes. It has been interesting to me for a while, but requires a whole different train of though - sideways scrogs and what-not. I'm here to learn shit, and if I get to win, so be it. I am just doing what I do - on a timeline and showing others - and am hoping others do the same and teach me some stuff.


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 16, 2019)

I have to just say one thing, I was called out publicly almost immediately after I accidentally posted in there and I deleted it right away and so did @Dyna-Gro it was not dealt with in private.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 16, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> Hey I think I see something, can anyone tell me if it's female?
> View attachment 4301401


Thats a hermie ,,,dump it .


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 16, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> Hey I think I see something, can anyone tell me if it's female?
> View attachment 4301401


I think I see some bugs on your leafs!


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 16, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> I have to just say one thing, I was called out publicly almost immediately after I accidentally posted in there and I deleted it right away and so did @Dyna-Gro it was not dealt with in private.


I got a big post on here, and a private message from both @Big Perm and @Dyna-Gro . Whatever. I also got a "mind your own business" post for trying to hook someone else up.. Whatever. That is all I mean by "I-D-O-N-T-C-A-R-E". I do care about growing flowers, and if you all want to join me in the process then good! I was doing it anyway on my thread. I joined the contest because I think it has potential - FOR ME.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 16, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> For the betterment of the thread and the competition, we are all stoners - and we are trying. Asking "stupid questions" should be part and parcel to this. And when I ask a "stupid" question, give me shit, I-D-O-N-T-C-A-R-E.
> 
> I asked a "not-stupid" question - but in the wrong spot - rules - I get it - won't happen again - and was publicly shamed for being so boisterous as to post words in a pics thread. People liked it because they were wondering the same thing. I posted in the wrong spot - we all learned - some got a question answered. I have seen others post "non-pics" in that other thread. While I am almost certain that you have addressed the issue in private, they have not been publicly called out for it like me and I-D-O-N-T-C-A-R-E!!! Lighten up Francis.


YOU DON'T PAY ATTENTION!
That was the problem, not a problem any more.
We're done talking about this.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> YOU DON'T PAY ATTENTION!
> That was the problem, not a problem any more.
> We're done talking about this.


I AM A STONER!!!
That was the problem and it is NOT fixed LOL

So yes, THIS 'problem' is fixed, but I am sure to ask another stupid question in the future. I now know where to ask it to keep the ridicule to a minimum, but I-D-O-N-T-C-A-R-E about the ridicule!!! It's all good fun with flowers at the end.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 16, 2019)

Oh - and rules and stuff...


----------



## dstroy (Mar 16, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> Hey I think I see something, can anyone tell me if it's female?
> View attachment 4301401


bout a #


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 16, 2019)

So I'm going to be running a Fire Og and Tre Og clone in a sip system that holds 8 plants.

The other plants will be plants to fill the system and not waste space. 

Fire og pic


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 16, 2019)

dstroy said:


> bout a #


I like your signature block and it gave me an idea to keep from starting new threads!


----------



## Madriffer (Mar 16, 2019)

Rejected mother that got flowered.


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Mar 16, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> *Seeds get wet, or clones get taken on March 15 with pics posted by 11:59pm PST*
> _"*You claim the number of plants that you are going to run by March 15th 11:59pm PST"*_


If you go back a few pages I did detail how I was running my grow. My seeds went straight into soil.


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Mar 16, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> Also, I think I read somewhere that you need to post how you're running your grow.
> 
> Space, 2×4×6'11" Gorilla grow tent.
> 
> ...


@Dyna-Gro on page 27, does this not count as me explaining what I'm doing?


----------



## DesertPlants (Mar 16, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> @Dyna-Gro on page 27, does this not count as me explaining what I'm doing?


Rule 11: Over the time of the grow, you must explain at least once your setup to include lighting, nutrients used, media, and technique. This is a requirement!

You should be fine... whatever the explanation, it just has to be posted at some point during the grow.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 16, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> @Dyna-Gro on page 27, does this not count as me explaining what I'm doing?


I think what they wanted was a pic of your seeds getting wet or in the dirt as of midnight


----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 17, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> If you go back a few pages I did detail how I was running my grow. My seeds went straight into soil.



I think that may be the point, you may have detailed your grow somewhere but its not clear from that photo on the contest page. As far as anyone knows it appears you only have seeds on a dry paper towel. I like how that thread is strictly for updates, imagine trying to figure out whats going on by having to read thru this thread, its madness.


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Mar 17, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> I think that may be the point, you may have detailed your grow somewhere but its not clear from that photo on the contest page. As far as anyone knows it appears you only have seeds on a dry paper towel. I like how that thread is strictly for updates, imagine trying to figure out whats going on by having to read thru this thread, its madness.



Yeah that would be crazy. Although this is crazy as well.
How does one take a picture of the seeds in the soil. There is no way to see the seed in the hole lmao. It looks like a peice of dirty perlite lmfao. Obviously I put my seeds into the dirt! Why would I say my beans are in dirt but they are not, what's the benefit of that? Basically there is no way to cheat! Those beans will all be sprouted by the end of the week in their cup. So this is to be considered cheating in a way? Thought people were going to vote if others were suspected of cheating? You all know this is bullshit just like I do. I did everything that was asked, my beans are in their cups. I was going to say, that you guys should vote on it. To be honest, I dont even fucking care any more. I have no reason to lie or cheat. My beans are in their cups. I posted what I was doing so fuck it. My beans went right into solo cups as I stated. I didnt realize I had to take pictures of every single thing lol. I had an emergency where I had to leave the state Friday night. I was in a rush all damn day. I saw others take pictures like my self and just plop the paper towel in a plastic bag. How do I know they put their beans in there? You see how silly that is? I could see if my beans didnt pop by the end of the week. Now that would seem odd. Do you understand what I'm getting at lol? There is no benefit in saying my beans are in cups if they are not. If they are (which they are) they will be popped by the end of the week. If they are not in their cups then they wont have a sprout at the end of the week lol & what the fuck is the point of that. Yes, yes, yes let me go out of the way to enter a competition to grow plants but not actually put the beans in soil. Do you realize how fucking idiotic that sounds? Whatever fuck it. I really just wanted to be here with some of the friends I've made along the way and to learn from one another. I know I had no chance of winning! It was merely a way for me to learn with people I like in one area. If I did win I only wanted the Alaskan beans and the gift cards. I could give a fuck all about their nutrients or the lights or anything else. I just wanted to grow & learn h talk shit with the homies.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 17, 2019)

@SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe
Two reasons you got disqualified:

*Seeds get wet, or clones get taken on March 15 with pics posted by 11:59pm PST*


SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> How does one take a picture of the seeds in the soil.


Examples:



However, your seed pics were on a dry paper towel.

2. You did not call out your plant numbers. *Link *to an example explaining a similar situation. We are not holding players to anything said outside of the competition dates, or outside of the two competition threads. I did a search of posts starting at competition start time, and ending at the deadline for players posting plant numbers here, as well as the photo thread.​



SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> So this is to be considered cheating in a way?


No.



SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> Thought people were going to vote if others were suspected of cheating?


This is true.



SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> How do I know they put their beans in there?


I don't know. A cheating claim can be made by any player.



SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> You see how silly that is?


No.



SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> Do you understand what I'm getting at lol?


Yes.



SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> Do you realize how fucking idiotic that sounds?


Yes, and that is why you are disqualified. You did not get your seeds wet, you showed them on a dry paper towel.


​


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Mar 17, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> @SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe
> Two reasons you got disqualified:
> 
> *Seeds get wet, or clones get taken on March 15 with pics posted by 11:59pm PST*
> ...


 Plant numbers were called out back on page 27. Please see the bottom of my posting. where I said I was going with six ladies of the holy punch. 

I thought that was sufficient for my explanation of plant numbers! You should have specified that whatever was stated on how you're making your run before the start date did not count. You never stated this!

I figured once it was stated how many plants you're running, you are all set. Seeds went into solo cups as said. I took a picture of the beans like that to show what I was planting because that's what I said I was planting.

I bring a cheating claim against anyone who put their beans in a wrapped paper towel in a bag. You can not see the actual beans in the paper towel in the bag to know they are in the bag.(Like you can not see my beans in soil when they are in their hole) That's what you're basically saying to me because you could not see my seeds in the soil even if I took the picture. No one here brought a cheating claim against me for the way i showed my beans & not showing seeds in soil. There was even a like or two for my entry.

I take the width of the seed double, then make a hole for the seed that would be equal to double the seed in depth. Then I cover the seed with worm shit because that's what I like to do. Worm shit and com soil looks wet when its dry because worm shit is dark and so is the soil. So because they are both dark they look wet when dry. See cost of maine stonington blend on their website, it states this there. anyone who knows soil and worm shit knows that black worm shit and black soil looks wet even if dry. Also, see basically any way to germinate a cannabis seeds guide. Alot of them explain that method. (Though they dont add worm shit) 

what I'm getting at is, you would not know the soil is wet or that there was a seed in there, like you could not see beans in a paper towel in a bag. That's why I posted the picture of the 6 beans on the paper towel. To show I was running those 6 beans. 

There was no way to see the seed in the soil when I went to take the picture after as I said.(like you can not see the beans in a paper towel in a bag)I didnt see the point of posting it. I also had a death in the family on Friday. So taking a picture of cups with soil did not seem to be prudent as I showed my wet beans before I planted them. you would have no idea the seeds were in there any way. Like you have no idea that seeds are actually in those bags. My priority was showing the 6 seeds that I had said I was planting & did so.

I figured because I explained my grow already with plant count that, that was effectively my entry. As you never previously stated that the way you explain your grow or plant count does not count if not done specifically on the 15th. I thought as soon as you liked the rules entered and were followed by you, you were in. I also thought that once you claim your plants and took a picture of the beans you're in. So again, I did not see the point of putting that picture up because you could not see the seed in the hole. Or even know the soil is wet because it looks wet even when dry. 

I thought the six beans on the paper towel were enough for people to see the six seeds I was running. Which the actual seeds on the paper towel are wet. I wet them put them on the paper towel to take the picture then put them right into the cup. I didnt realize that the paper towel had to be wet. You never stated that the paper towel needs to be wet if you're growing the way I am. You just said seeds need to get wet, which the seeds were wet. 

Exactly my point. It's not cheating. Essentially you're implying that I cheated because I didnt show my cups of soil. You were here that night when I posted that picture. If I remember correctly you told a few people that their things were not up to par and to fix them before the deadline. You never stated anything was off about my entry as you did with them! So I figured I was good to go. It would have been nice to have you tell me that I'm not good in any way like you did with the others. 

My point is that you disqualifying me for not showing a wet paper towel or cups with soil is silly. There is no way to tell if seeds are actually in a bag like there is no way to tell that seeds are in a cup of soil. We are going by trust and honesty here I figured. Meaning that if someone said there is seeds in a bag they are in there. Like me saying there are seeds in my solo cups. 
My seeds are in solo cups for germination like those seeds are in people bags for germination. The only difference is I did not show my cups. You would obviously be able to tell if i didnt wet my seed of put them in the cup. There would be no sprout at the end of the week. Which i intended on taking a picture at the end of the week to show the sprout. The picture of the sprout would show that I obviously planted my seeds. It take 48 hours tops for germination and about another 96 hours to sprout. That is just shy of a full week. If after that full week is up and nothing sprouts I would obviously see a concern! I intended on showing pictures of sprouts at the end of the week as proof that my seeds where germinating. There would be no advantage of me not planting my beans on the 15th. If they were not set for germination on the 15th you could tell after a few days. Everyone who started from seed would not have a sprout at the end of the week. Their sprouts would be way behind in growth. anyone who knows how to grow could tell. You can always tell how old a plant is the first few weeks based on their growth.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## DesertPlants (Mar 17, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> Plant numbers were called out back on page 27. Please see the bottom of my posting. where I said I was going with six ladies of the holy punch.
> 
> I thought that was sufficient for my explanation of plant numbers! You should have specified that whatever was stated on how you're making your run before the start date did not count. You never stated this!
> 
> ...


Too long, didn’t read. Sorry.


----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 17, 2019)

Are you seriously claiming this?

"I thought the six beans on the paper towel were enough for people to see the six seeds I was running. Which the actual seeds on the paper towel are wet. I wet them put them on the paper towel to take the picture then put them right into the cup. I didnt realize that the paper towel had to be wet. You never stated that the paper towel needs to be wet if you're growing the way I am. You just said seeds need to get wet, which the seeds were wet. "


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 17, 2019)

On a different note, not to be a nudge, but do we need to post pictures of dirt with nothing happening?


----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> On a different note, not to be a nudge, but do we need to post pictures of dirt with nothing happening?


I believe its update AT LEAST ONCE PER WEEK. I'm just going to try and upload daily so I get in the habit of it.


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> On a different note, not to be a nudge, but do we need to post pictures of dirt with nothing happening?


Once a week bro we post pics


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 17, 2019)

@BostonBuds & @Justinsbudzzz - just trying to lighten the mood, change the subject, and poke fun at dirt guy (don't remember who it was) but I laughed my ass off. I thought it was great!


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 17, 2019)

I mean, my pic would be better, because it has dirt, and a cute little rooter-square in the middle  with nothing happening either LOL


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 17, 2019)

Lol ya man .I'm gonna personally post a pic every 2 days just so people see every aspect of growth pretty much .. I agree things are getting a little Moody in here lets all just smoke a bowl and grow some cannabis


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 17, 2019)

Justinsbudzzz said:


> Lol ya man .I'm gonna personally post a pic every 2 days just so people see every aspect of growth pretty much .. I agree things are getting a little Moody in here lets all just smoke a bowl and grow some cannabis


I am going on a limb here. BACK TO FLOWERS!

This is a "process" post some of you might find helpful. I am showing you on the non-contest seedling I have. (Please note the "not #125  )

You see how the black solo cup has a clear one inside?
 
You can monitor root progress and moisture as it grows, and it is easy to transplant without much lag time (transplant shock) if you repot them right when the roots reach the bottom of the cup. I also pre-split the cup on both sides all the way to the bottom so that when I transplant it opens up like a clamshell. I open one side to make sure nothing is stuck, then close it and roll it over and open the other side and it is completely loose with no upside-down plants getting dirt on leaves. When it is ready for transplant I soak it before I start getting the pot ready, then by the time everything else is good to go it is a semi-solid plug that is easy to move.

It is setting in this so complete drainage. this is mainly to protect roots from light.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 17, 2019)

Oh, and before I got a heat mat and dome I set this in a solo cup with a bottom, then used a clear cup on top as a dome on top of the cable box.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 17, 2019)

Alright everyone, if you need me for anything please tag me. I'll be checking in now and then but won't be reading all of these posts, as that would be a full time job in itself. The players are the judges now, holding the other players accountable, or not.
If someone misses the rolling one week photo post requirement, let me know and present the case. I will verify the dates.
Only players can make a cheating claim. If it needs to come to a vote, let me know and I will call for one. Players will have a week to get their vote in, after that a decision will be made. During the whole process until the decision is made they should continue to play as normal.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 17, 2019)

Justinsbudzzz said:


> Lol ya man .I'm gonna personally post a pic every 2 days just so people see every aspect of growth pretty much .. I agree things are getting a little Moody in here lets all just smoke a bowl and grow some cannabis


That contest pic page is gonna be wrecked by the time everyone is flowering (hashtag-full time job  ) I think that within a week we will do something or have something happen "momentous" that deserves posting. 


Seeds popped - check
clone roots showing (5-6 days?) or "not dead yet"
Rooted
Transplanting
New node
pruned 
LST'd
Fed and how
etc. Just remember that we have to weed through all of it at the end!!!


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I am going on a limb here. BACK TO FLOWERS!
> 
> This is a "process" post some of you might find helpful. I am showing you on the non-contest seedling I have. (Please note the "not #125  )
> View attachment 4301962
> ...


 blue outside white inside is what I use but same thing good tip I like being able to see root progression


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 17, 2019)

Justinsbudzzz said:


> View attachment 4301997 blue outside white inside is what I use but same thing good tip I like being able to see root progression


YES!!!

Win or lose, this is why I joined. Hopefully we have 30 awesome growers that can share and 'grow' (pun intended) but if not, maybe we can at the end.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 17, 2019)

For the other 29 of you, I am retired (U.S.) military. I was on various opioids with "refill as needed" scrips for back and neck stuff. Before the crack-down on legal scrips that would have sucked pretty bad, I re-found weed. I am 52, rode hard and put away wet, but now only need an antacid from big pharma.

NOT a sob story!!! I learned online how to grow, and love getting better! I started (2014) with bag-seed and not even knowing what 12/12 lighting was about. I had seeds sprout, grow, start flowering, and had gnat problems. I grew 2 plants for about 180 days start to finish, they probably slipped from flower to veg and back a few times, but the forum I found taught me. I "harvested" an 1/8th from one plant and a quarter-bag from the other  But it was PRIMO and I was hooked!

I bought 20 seeds last year, with a 10 + 10free deal and still have 10 seeds left.


----------



## homebrewer (Mar 17, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> Plant numbers were called out back on page 27. Please see the bottom of my posting. where I said I was going with six ladies of the holy punch.


From page 27:


SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> Beans, 6 holy punch fem photos. I might keep them all or I might keep the best 3. I have not decided yet.


I don't know if this adds clarity but the statement from page 27 about how many plants you may or may not run was likely not definitive enough?


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> For the other 29 of you, I am retired (U.S.) military. I was on various opioids with "refill as needed" scrips for back and neck stuff. Before the crack-down on legal scrips that would have sucked pretty bad, I re-found weed. I am 52, rode hard and put away wet, but now only need an antacid from big pharma.
> 
> NOT a sob story!!! I learned online how to grow, and love getting better! I started (2014) with bag-seed and not even knowing what 12/12 lighting was about. I had seeds sprout, grow, start flowering, and had gnat problems. I grew 2 plants for about 180 days start to finish, they probably slipped from flower to veg and back a few times, but the forum I found taught me. I "harvested" an 1/8th from one plant and a quarter-bag from the other  But it was PRIMO and I was hooked!
> 
> I bought 20 seeds last year, with a 10 + 10free deal and still have 10 seeds left.


It only goes up from here my friend you might find a pesky pheno here and there but I've been growing for 15 years now and my first few were something else but now things go pretty smooth and these kind of forums make it a breeze sometimes I remeber reading book after book and now I learn things in minutes due to these forums just wait till your considering co2 just for the extra yield that's my next battle lol happy growing


----------



## dstroy (Mar 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> That contest pic page is gonna be wrecked by the time everyone is flowering (hashtag-full time job  ) I think that within a week we will do something or have something happen "momentous" that deserves posting.
> 
> 
> Seeds popped - check
> ...


You can search a thread (like the TUGC pic thread) for a single person's posts, and view all of them.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 17, 2019)

dstroy said:


> You can search a thread (like the TUGC pic thread) for a single person's posts, and view all of them.


I'm a stoner - remind me in July LOL


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 17, 2019)

And for the people with issues, I have no issue. if you work something out between the contest proctor and get back in, welcome! But it doesn't need to fill this thread. Sorry, but that is my opinion. I assume other people not in the contest can view the thread (duh) and would hope to promote more contests and chances of me winning free stuff by them all seeing the fun we are having.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 17, 2019)

There are 30 of us in the contest, and we should be the only ones in here. If someone beats a technicality and there are 31, cool. then they belong as well.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 17, 2019)

#540 checking in

I moved one of the LVTK clones to a different spot in the cloner to make room for the seeds.

One of the seeds taproot was caught on the membrane that's around the embryo, I freed the taproot and will check on it in a couple hours to see if it straightens out, otherwise it will have to stay in the towel for now.

6/7 of the TK#2 seeds are in the cloner now.

I spray them with RO a few times a day (if they're dry) until the husk is ready to come off.

Cloner sprays 24/7, no worries about the heat from the pump because it's chilled.

I only use those modified collars until the taproot is about 1-2" below where a normal collar would end, then I put them in a normal one.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 17, 2019)

dstroy said:


> You can search a thread (like the TUGC pic thread) for a single person's posts, and view all of them.


You can also ignore certain people and it cleans things right up...


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 17, 2019)

dstroy said:


> One of the seeds taproot was caught on the membrane that's around the embryo, I freed the taproot and will check on it in a couple hours to see if it straightens out, otherwise it will have to stay in the towel for now.


The Northern Lights seedling I have did that! It was like an onion-skin on the seed-leaves that kept them from opening. I used my fingers (tactile senses are better than tweezers) and just lightly rubbed my finger print across it and there was enough separation to grab it with tweezers.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 17, 2019)

dstroy said:


> #540 checking in


 
I thought that was a shank at first, lol.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 17, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> View attachment 4302047
> I thought that was a shank at first, lol.


It looks like one lol. The rubber band makes it a lot more sensitive, takes barely any pressure from my fingers to pinch and I can feel when I touch the seedling this way.


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 17, 2019)

There’s a ton of talent on this thread it’s kinda shitty how it’s gone so far. I know we can all learn from eachother and everyone will improve there grow game from it. Anyway I have nothing to report yet, no movement in the soil. But here’s a picture of my hermie that I’m growing (day82 from sprout, day 38 of 12/12) until I need to clean the closet and move my two girls in for the competition.


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 17, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> You can also ignore certain people and it cleans things right up...


Lol hell yea! I don’t have anyone from the comp ignored but there’s two special people on my ignore list lol


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> For the other 29 of you, I am retired (U.S.) military. I was on various opioids with "refill as needed" scrips for back and neck stuff. Before the crack-down on legal scrips that would have sucked pretty bad, I re-found weed. I am 52, rode hard and put away wet, but now only need an antacid from big pharma.
> 
> NOT a sob story!!! I learned online how to grow, and love getting better! I started (2014) with bag-seed and not even knowing what 12/12 lighting was about. I had seeds sprout, grow, start flowering, and had gnat problems. I grew 2 plants for about 180 days start to finish, they probably slipped from flower to veg and back a few times, but the forum I found taught me. I "harvested" an 1/8th from one plant and a quarter-bag from the other  But it was PRIMO and I was hooked!
> 
> I bought 20 seeds last year, with a 10 + 10free deal and still have 10 seeds left.


I'm in same boat man I'm note a vet.(thank you for ur service) but i blew 3 disk in my lower back and was taking painkillers for 6 years stopped taking them started smoking more weed I smoke 2 zips a week now  but it's better than the pillls


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 17, 2019)

Here's the thing for me. I read. I learn. I think of stuff on my own based on what I heave read. I take notes. I record data. I enjoy it. 

That said I have successfully grown 6 good quality seeds, and have 3 clones growing and 4 seeds sprouting for this. I have experience. I have no expertise.

My initial search was for a reliable rotation, so I had weed while weed was growing to replace what I was using. That is still my goal. Now that I have weed I want efficiency.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Here's the thing for me. I read. I learn. I think of stuff on my own based on what I heave read. I take notes. I record data. I enjoy it.
> 
> That said I have successfully grown 6 good quality seeds, and have 3 clones growing and 4 seeds sprouting for this. I have experience. I have no expertise.
> 
> My initial search was for a reliable rotation, so I had weed while weed was growing to replace what I was using. That is still my goal. Now that I have weed I want efficiency.


After this comp I'm starting a month to month sog and will be harvesting 9 every month for that exact reason efficiency sog is the way to go mine will have a veg stage for bigger plants


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 17, 2019)

Justinsbudzzz said:


> I'm in same boat man I'm note a vet.(thank you for ur service) but i blew 3 disk in my lower back and was taking painkillers for 6 years stopped taking them started smoking more weed I smoke 2 zips a week now  but it's better than the pillls


For me it was between a quarter-bag and a half per week before I found my decarb machine. (Ardent Nova). I was paying $250/oz for that buying in 1/4lb or better. I was getting good weed. I was paying for good weed, so I damn well better! LOL

I figured that $250/mo could be better spent so I bought an LED, etc... I am where I am, I have plenty of stuff in case of an "oh shit!" during a grow, but I want to settle into a steady easy to maintain rotation.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 17, 2019)

Nebula


Mysturis420 said:


> After this comp I'm starting a month to month sog and will be harvesting 9 every month for that exact reason efficiency sog is the way to go mine will have a veg stage for bigger plants


What I have come up with so far for my preference is the manifold. During this contest grow to test which nutes I plan to invest in long-term, my Northern Lights will be testing some theories on the mainline techniques of Nebula, and where he messed up - or not...  For me It is leaning towards 3 gallon pots, and a four or eight cola manifold.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 17, 2019)

As a matter of fact: #125 growing 4 plants will stick to a 2 gallon pot, no LST or topping, and will go through at least a few weeks of "veg" nutes before flipping since I am 'testing'.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 17, 2019)

As a side note, there are only 30 of us. Have you seen the prize list??? If there are contests in the future, EVERYONE will complain that they were not in this one

Seriously, think there should be a progression of prizes (random or whatever, or based on price) so that there are several winners. I would not have said this if it was a box of nutes and a hat LOL But there are enough seed promos to have some in every prize pack, etc. I think we could agree on something early on and get @Dyna-Gro to support it.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 17, 2019)

So if I took 3rd place and got 5 free seeds, I would be happier than a pig in... LOL

I think the official term would be "consolation" prizes. 1st place gets the hoard, but a few others get something.


----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 17, 2019)

Why be greedy, there are like 20 prizes. That's 20 people.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> So if I took 3rd place and got 5 free seeds, I would be happier than a pig in... LOL
> 
> I think the official term would be "consolation" prizes. 1st place gets the hoard, but a few others get something.


Those Vortex belong to me ...karma told me 
the mites took her from me .


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 17, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> Why be greedy, there are like 20 prizes. That's 20 people.


Oooooh! Like those white elephant gift exchanges! except you just pick in the order you finish! Then the winner gets his first pick and the leftovers.


----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Oooooh! Like those white elephant gift exchanges! except you just pick in the order you finish! Then the winner gets his first pick and the leftovers.


Sure, 1st place gets 1st pick, 2nd place gets 2nd pick, down the line.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 17, 2019)

I still think that if someone grew a male, and sent everyone a handful of seeds, they would win all that other stuff


----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 17, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> View attachment 4302110


Is that flowering under mh?


----------



## Kushash (Mar 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Really??? You show genetically modified 13-toed plants and don't expect outrage??? LOL That is some cool shit!
> 
> My plain-old plants are now triggered and it will affect my vote for you!





H.A.F. said:


> Seriously though @Kushash, I wondered the same thing when I posted the "split-cup" pics. I think we are all here to learn stuff (and kick your deformed plants ass!) and we can have fun here but keep the "pics" thread only for the required photos and descriptions. Just my opinion.


I think it would be better to @ me over here in this thread to discuss something.

I here you and will be glad to remove them and figured @Big Perm or @Dyna-Gro would let me know. Still just trying to survive the 1st week and figure out what can be posted and what can't.​


----------



## Realbax (Mar 17, 2019)

Here's my starting point. 24 Skywalker kush clones started yesterday. Will pick 5 or 6 to continue.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 17, 2019)

Kushash said:


> I think it would be better to @ me over here in this thread to discuss something.
> 
> I here you and will be glad to remove them and figured @Big Perm or @Dyna-Gro would let me know. Still just trying to survive the 1st week and figure out what can be posted and what can't.​


You can post whatever you want here. We are just trying to keep the photo thread as clean as we can. I think it is going good so far. The first day was the hard part to survive I guess. Now all you have to do is not cheat, and post pics at least once a week. That's it for a minimum.


----------



## Kushash (Mar 17, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> You can post whatever you want here. We are just trying to keep the photo thread as clean as we can. I think it is going good so far. The first day was the hard part to survive I guess. Now all you have to do is not cheat, and post pics at least once a week. That's it for a minimum.


Check out my post #57 in the picture thread.
Let me know if the two pictures at the bottom of my post are OK to be there as they explain my goal.
I'll gladly remove them.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 17, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Check out my post #57 in the picture thread.
> Let me know if the two pictures at the bottom of my post are OK to be there as they explain my goal.
> I'll gladly remove them.


As long as your number is in there.


----------



## Kushash (Mar 17, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> As long as your number is in there.


Cool, they both have 121.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 17, 2019)

They say dogs and their owners have the same personalities. I wonder if that's true.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 17, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> They say dogs and their owners have the same personalities. I wonder if that's true.


Random! 
Haha! Your the man perm


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 17, 2019)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> Random!
> Haha! Your the man perm


I'm a very sarcastic person most of the time, lol.
I was referring to realbax for the most part. And @socaljoe because his dog is badass.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 17, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I'm a very sarcastic person most of the time, lol.
> I was referring to realbax for the most part. And @socaljoe because his dog is badass.


Hey joe, throw up some pics of your hunting dog.


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 17, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> They say dogs and their owners have the same personalities. I wonder if that's true.


I can say for sure that my dog and I share an obsession with hunting gophers. 


Big Perm said:


> Hey joe, throw up some pics of your hunting dog.


Ask and you shall receive. 

My Piper is a gopher killing machine. And spring is upon us...with the extra rain this year, I'm sure the subterranean rodents will be thriving.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 17, 2019)

Just cut my purple trainwreck.... clearing room for next grow. Couple pics...


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 17, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> I can say for sure that my dog and I share an obsession with hunting gophers.
> 
> Ask and you shall receive.
> 
> ...


That's badass.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 17, 2019)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> Just cut my purple trainwreck.... clearing room for next grow. Couple pics...
> View attachment 4302167 View attachment 4302168


beautiful color on those!


----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 17, 2019)

I want to dig the soil away and see if they are growing.......


----------



## dstroy (Mar 17, 2019)

#540 checking in

Transplanted the last seedling into the cloner, the part of the membrane was still on the root.

On cruise control now with them for a day or two.

The LVTK clones are starting to show some callus, so I should get the veg tent ready and not rush to do it when roots pop out.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 17, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> I want to dig the soil away and see if they are growing.......


I think you should


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 17, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> Is that flowering under mh?


yup


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 17, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> They say dogs and their owners have the same personalities. I wonder if that's true.


then Im fucked  
He sticks head in any hole


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 17, 2019)

@Pa-Nature is that a purple seedling I'd be super excited to see that in my paper towel


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 17, 2019)

And @Pa-Nature make sure when ya posting pics u want to count in comp with ur player # the last updates I did in pic thread I don't think they did if not id go back delete and replace with ones that have player # just don't want ur pics to not count


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 17, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> @Pa-Nature is that a purple seedling I'd be super excited to see that in my paper towel


Yeah bro it gave me shivers 



Justinsbudzzz said:


> And @Pa-Nature make sure when ya posting pics u want to count in comp with ur player # the last updates I did in pic thread I don't think they did if not id go back delete and replace with ones that have player # just don't want ur pics to not count


Think they all do bro but I will check .


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 17, 2019)

@Pa-Nature forgive me if i missed this info already but is that your own cross


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 17, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> @Pa-Nature forgive me if i missed this info already but is that your own cross


Its a Gift cross that I pheno Hunted for the sweetest BB smell and largest of cola's
Now Im am testing the Cross 
Here is the Org


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 17, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Its a Gift cross that I pheno Hunted for the sweetest BB smell and largest of cola's
> Now Im am testing the Cross
> Here is the Org
> View attachment 4302311 View attachment 4302312 View attachment 4302313


Very nice


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 17, 2019)

Koma Nug


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 17, 2019)

I will get a pic of the pheno"s Used in a Future Line Launch ,
Here was the chosen Gal 4 years back at 21 days and 5 weeks


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 17, 2019)

Justinsbudzzz said:


> And @Pa-Nature make sure when ya posting pics u want to count in comp with ur player # the last updates I did in pic thread I don't think they did if not id go back delete and replace with ones that have player # just don't want ur pics to not count


He has that fat spiderman card thingy in each pic, and it has the # on it. Just at a bad angle in some.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> He has that fat spiderman card thingy in each pic, and it has the # on it. Just at a bad angle in some.


Yeah sorry for the bad pics lady's and fellas.
Im sure im the only one in the world with it too .
truely one of a kind


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 17, 2019)

Just mixed up my soils .
Gonna pre charge it Over night maybe or plant wee hrs in the morning .


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 17, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Yeah sorry for the bad pics lady's and fellas.
> Im sure im the only one in the world with it too .
> truely one of a kind


Not bashing you (I smoke weed...) I took a great progress pic
 
But can't post it over there because my # is on the side of the cup LOL


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 17, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Just mixed up my soils .
> Gonna pre charge it Over night maybe or plant wee hrs in the morning .


I'm doing the same soon


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 17, 2019)

What's everyone's opinion about mammoth p


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 17, 2019)

Here's my little lady 19 days into flower. GDP flower clone in only a 2 gallon pot. I have to water/feed her every other day at most. She's light and dry after 48 hours and I am sure is rootbound LOL But she sure is pretty 

I only compliment myself because I have grown some UGLY plants LOL


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 17, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> What's everyone's opinion about mammoth p


Is that a rapper?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 17, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> What's everyone's opinion about mammoth p


Never used it .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 17, 2019)

Time for a lil Far Cry New Dawn .
Need a break from clipping


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 17, 2019)

Got a week and a half left gotta love them fall colors


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 17, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Got a week and a half left gotta love them fall colorsView attachment 4302349


Beautiful! I am hoping to see that on my GDP. I have grown 2 so far but never got to harvest with many leaves left because of nute burn and me being a newbie. My "fall foliage" was brown and crispy for the most part


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 17, 2019)

Shes not a huge yielder but she smells like raspberry lemonade mmm mmm good I also found a purple pheno smells like raspberry licorice but it's to touchy to run for the comp


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 17, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Shes not a huge yielder but she smells like raspberry lemonade mmm mmm good I also found a purple pheno smells like raspberry licorice but it's to touchy to run for the comp


Yeah, the skunk is a pretty sturdy plant. Great for beginners to figure stuff out. Resistant to most stuff that is not grower induced  I had ugly plants, but great harvests so far. Same with the GDP. I had one hermie 7 weeks into flower and still got 2oz of great (but small) nuggies. really dark colored and it looked like a bowl of big peas when it was cured


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 17, 2019)

So far, probably due to me, I have not gotten "skunky" skunk, or "purply" GDP 
Here's a sampling. The GDP is on the left, doesn't have a strong smell even when ground, but it'll kick your butt. The hermie "peas" are the bottom right, and the skunk top right. The skunk had a real cheesy smell until it fully cured. Now when you grind it it almost smells like juicy-fruit gum.

The GDP had pistils with super-powers - they are impervious to the grinder! The nugs are dense to the point of being hard

And after grinding one nug I get this

And after the whole bud this

I end up packing a bowl with just pistils


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 18, 2019)

this is the first time I've been able to pull some purple out on my non purple raspberry moonshine  
I'll be getting either a macro lens or usb scope soon for the comp so much better pics to come


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 18, 2019)

@All Players

*Pro Tip:*
One drop of pure nutrient solution on your seedling will give it all of the nutrients it needs for the remainder of the entire grow.


----------



## T macc (Mar 18, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> @All Players
> 
> *Pro Tip:*
> One drop of pure nutrient solution on your seedling will give it all of the nutrients it needs for the remainder of the entire grow.


Even if someone were doing hydro?


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 18, 2019)

T macc said:


> Even if someone were doing hydro?


For similar results in hydro, just use my old rdwc system. I made a *diy* and the results are in my grow journal.


----------



## T macc (Mar 18, 2019)

I want to throw some mpk 0-50-0 on my plant now lol


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 18, 2019)

@Jetfixer100 you might want to move the conversation about the pics here so you don't both get booted  I am cool with the p-touch, and was thinking about doing the same with mine - just don't think it will work on wet cloth pots LOL


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Mar 18, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Put that in handwriting your number. Don't "disqualify " yourself as the rules are rigid.



*Each player will be assigned a number. This number will be displayed in physical form in every photo (written on a piece of paper or something. Not typed over the photo in an edit). *
No photo editing going on here. Just a label maker.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 18, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Put that in handwriting your number. Don't "disqualify " yourself as the rules are rigid.


It doesn't have to be in handwriting, just physically in the pic.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 18, 2019)

#125
Don't think this should clutter the other thread, but since I have 4 sprouts now my plan is set, and after they get un-cupped you will see this in all my photos. This also explains my plan pretty much in one pic.

I am growing 4 SSK in 2 gallon pots and a 50/50 FFHF and FFLD mix. What I want is to decide on a nute to invest in long-term. 2 will be Fox Farms products. One using the original trio plus all the extra stuff on their ff-soil schedule. The second will be their Gringo Rasta schedule. The 3rd will be using the dyna-gro sample pack, and the last will be GenHydro "Maxi" dry nutes. All will start at 25% strength feeds, but the goal is to get them slowly to 75% and keep them there.
   
I use an RO, so I add cal-mag (or the nutrient specific equivalent) to every feed, but have been watering in between feeds with straight RO. If you add nothing, it doesn't need to be pH'd.
If you ever try to adjust 7.0pH 0ppm RO you will pull your hair out. I've tried. You add one drop of pH down and it automatically shoots down into the 5's. You add adrop of up and it either does nothing or shoots up to 8...
Then I remembered chemistry class. It is completely neutral so it assumes the properties of whatever you add to it - or what you add it too... So if your soil is good, your RO water becomes whatever the pH of your soil is.

Lastly, since I am not in dire need, I want 4 big top cola. I don't usually feed them until the run-off shows a drop in ppm, or problems with pH that will require me to start adding something. I do add cal-mag and pH the water before I start feeds and may add a little silica blast as well. I want them to each get a few "veg" feedings with their specific nutes before I flip, but I am not vegging long. Probably around the 6th to 8th node depending. And they will all just be Christmas trees. no topping. I might prune (lower limb or two), but probably not much. I do have little eyelets in my pots for LST if needed but nothing major, just to get even light.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 18, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> It doesn't have to be in handwriting, just physically in the pic.


Written is of the hand. But I guess typed means "written too now in English language " 

Note to self , your number can be written or typed!


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 18, 2019)

So many purples lately!


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 18, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> #125
> Don't think this should clutter the other thread.


Thank you for that


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 18, 2019)

*#4*
I wanted to show you guys the tent I am keeping my 4 “Vinny’s Revenge” in. I have my entire outdoor 2019 summer grow starts in there, so I fear it would cause confusion. I’m pulling out the drying purp trainwreck out of main tent, and will do some resituating as soon as possible.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 18, 2019)

I don't see another update needed for me until I repot them. Usually at about 7 days I can see enough roots in the cup to know they are progressing, and I repot them before any chance of them getting root's out of the bottom of the cup. I just repotted my non-contest NL seed today (7 days) into her final 3gal home. I hate repotting.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 18, 2019)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> *#4*
> I wanted to show you guys the tent I am keeping my 4 “Vinny’s Revenge” in. I have my entire outdoor 2019 summer grow starts in there, so I fear it would cause confusion. I’m pulling out the drying purp trainwreck out of main tent, and will do some resituating as soon as possible.
> View attachment 4302596


If I get stretchy ones like those on the right that are leaning over, I mound soil around them to prop them up. Looks like a bumper crop in the works.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 18, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I hate repotting.


I’m sure you have technique, but I like to repot when they are wet. Give em a good squeeze all around the pot. Tip it over in yr hand, and always have yr next pot ready with the right amount of dirt! I usually don’t even get any stress doing em that way

Oh and thanks for the tip on those stretchy bastards


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 18, 2019)

Hey if anyone follows me, I’ll follow back. I am ramping up for another great outdoor summer grow here in Washington state. Hear it’s gonna be an El Niño summer, unlike last year. It is hit or miss up here for outdoor. You really do need at least a little skill to pull off beautiful buds in this climate. 
Anyway, I’m always looking for more ppl to follow my grows. I love the comradeship amongst growers. We’re gods own prototypes.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 18, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> @All Players
> 
> *Pro Tip:*
> One drop of pure nutrient solution on your seedling will give it all of the nutrients it needs for the remainder of the entire grow.


I would never do that ...but thanks any way .


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 18, 2019)

If you guys want straighter tap roots hang your bags with the paper towel and place you seeds in the center and let gravity do the work for you no more twisty seedlings


----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 18, 2019)

Great pro tips, be sure to post photos doing it to your own plants so we can learn.


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 18, 2019)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> Hey if anyone follows me, I’ll follow back. I am ramping up for another great outdoor summer grow here in Washington state. Hear it’s gonna be an El Niño summer, unlike last year. It is hit or miss up here for outdoor. You really do need at least a little skill to pull off beautiful buds in this climate.
> Anyway, I’m always looking for more ppl to follow my grows. I love the comradeship amongst growers. We’re gods own prototypes.


What part of Washington I from I'm from the Portland metro area and ya our climate can be good or bad defineyly need a faster finishing strain here lol


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 18, 2019)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> I’m sure you have technique, but I like to repot when they are wet. Give em a good squeeze all around the pot. Tip it over in yr hand, and always have yr next pot ready with the right amount of dirt! I usually don’t even get any stress doing em that way
> 
> Oh and thanks for the tip on those stretchy bastards


Actually, I was waiting to post the whole "process" I use until I have numbered plants to show it on. I soak the cup about a day before transplant, and let it drain/dry a little. When I open the cup up it sticks together like a plug.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 18, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> If you guys want straighter tap roots hang your bags with the paper towel and place you seeds in the center and let gravity do the work for you no more twisty seedlings


I hate tails! I am scared to break them LOL After 24 hour soak mine go right into the rooting plugs. Usually enough of a tail to make sure it's pointed the right way, but not enough to really break. 

On a more serious note I know that after opening up a harvested root-ball to look, there were 6-8 main roots coming out of the rooting pod. Those things don't disintegrate or wash away with a hose easy  I have a theory that the roots will start coming out of the sides of the main taproot sooner if it is already in the pod. No way to prove it, but I put it in that "can't hurt" category.


----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 18, 2019)

I already made 2 slices down the sides of the containers I planted the seeds in and covered with tape, when it's time to transplant I should be able to just peel the tape off and the containers should be able to fold open.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 18, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> I would never do that ...but thanks any way .


You do remember that this is a competition - and he is a competitor - riiiiiight?


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 18, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> I already made 2 slices down the sides of the containers I planted the seeds in and covered with tape, when it's time to transplant I should be able to just peel the tape off and the containers should be able to fold open.


Same here. I actually bought black solo-cups at a party store to set the clear ones in to let less light through - not that I'm OCD or anything...

Oh, and I quit using tape. You don't need it.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 18, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> You do remember that this is a competition - and he is a competitor - riiiiiight?


This is just fun for me 
If this this was a show ya dick thing I would break out the big buds.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 18, 2019)

Best I've done so far, but it was one of 8 octuplets on a manifold


----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 18, 2019)

Do the peat pots break down if put in 2-3 gallon pots for transplant? I was going to use those, but for some reason got the idea in my head they wont break down fast enough and lets roots grow thru them.


----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 18, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Best I've done so far, but it was one of 8 octuplets on a manifold
> View attachment 4302717


Wow, that looks really good. I love that orange in it.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 18, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Best I've done so far, but it was one of 8 octuplets on a manifold
> View attachment 4302717


Was that your skunk?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 18, 2019)

This is still growing ATM


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 18, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Was that your skunk?


Yes. but the harvest before I joined here. One was a manifold with a few extra sprouts left on a few limbs, one was a tree.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 18, 2019)

But that big one, about halfway through drying the lowers separated and it was just like the other tops. That was also the last pic before it went sideways leaf-wise.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 18, 2019)

And this was a GDP manifold.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 18, 2019)

That was a half-oz minimum per limb, after the stems were removed. But only about 16g for the biggest. The stems on this and my current GDP clone are ginormous.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 18, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> That was a half-oz minimum per limb, after the stems were removed. But only about 16g for the biggest. The stems on this and my current GDP clone are ginormous.


Were they hollow?


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 18, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Were they hollow?


Not when I first chopped, but as it dried the pith in the middle shrank away and it was.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 18, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> That was a half-oz minimum per limb, after the stems were removed. But only about 16g for the biggest. The stems on this and my current GDP clone are ginormous.


Wet ?


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 18, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Wet ?


Dry, but not cured. The one on the scale got the bottom 2 snipped off to match the rest, and was about 14g After that they went into jars all snipped apart. so probably a gram or so less. Dried, the stems weighed next to nothing.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 18, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Were they hollow?


I just saw my first brown pistil on the current GDP, so game on! We'll find out together LOL


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 18, 2019)

Shit those are some monsters! Nice nugs guys!


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 18, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Shit those are some monsters! Nice nugs guys!


For me it's the QB's. period. I've tried to kill the plants, I really have  I think that we get better as we go, so this should be fun!


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 18, 2019)

Justinsbudzzz said:


> What part of Washington I from I'm from the Portland metro area and ya our climate can be good or bad defineyly need a faster finishing strain here lol


I’m in Olympia. Just outside, so not such a coastal climate, as Olympia. I am shooting for all 8 week strains this run. Fuck all the bullshit. Lol.
What about you?


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 18, 2019)

Ya, not gonna lie. I’m concerned for my chances. Lol, with the large grows going. I’m a personal grower for personal meds. Worst case scenario, I grow some more herb, so No worries, but damn!
Nice nugs
I’m putting all my chances of winning into my buddies genetics. And my skills of course, but I’m hoping for a score on these. He’s talked em up quite awhile now. He’s on a kick, trying to convince everyone autos are the new hype! I got on board, I’ve liked al the auto herb I’ve smoked.... we’ll see!


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 18, 2019)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> Ya, not gonna lie. I’m concerned for my chances. Lol, with the large grows going. I’m a personal grower for personal meds. Worst case scenario, I grow some more herb, so No worries, but damn!
> Nice nugs
> I’m putting all my chances into my buddies genetics. And my skills of course, but I’m hoping for a score on these. He’s talked em up quite awhile now. He’s on a kick, trying to convince everyone autos are the new hype! I got on board, I’ve liked al the auto herb I’ve smoked.... we’ll see!


Mine will be smaller plants by design. I forget who said this is still just for fun, but it really is. At the end I win weed, so do the rest of you  But I have a shelf-full of nutes and a handful of 'schedules' and I am going to pick one set by the end of this (I hope!)


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 18, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Mine will be smaller plants by design. I forget who said this is still just for fun, but it really is. At the end I win weed, so do the rest of you  But I have a shelf-full of nutes and a handful of 'schedules' and I am going to pick one set by the end of this (I hope!)


wish you the best bro


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 18, 2019)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> I’m in Olympia. Just outside, so not such a coastal climate, as Olympia. I am shooting for all 8 week strains this run. Fuck all the bullshit. Lol.
> What about you bro?


I don't grow outside I'm not able to at the moment but my uncle does and i help him every year he getting old lol but he shoots for 8 weekers as well the plants I'll be running in comp are 8-10 weeks and the ones I have going now are the same vortex (tga seeds)


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 18, 2019)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> wish you the best bro


LOL Me too! I have tomatoes and peppers going, and they may end up getting some good leftover nutes this summer


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 18, 2019)

This batch of my purple pheno is starting to get that spiced beef jerky smell I dont know about you guys but I've encountered this several times thru out my life buying certain purps like a purple grape ape I use to be able to get it smelled like peppered steak and tasted like grape so I hit my brother up and he said he just had some purp that smelled like grape and tasted like steak crazy right


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 18, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> This batch of my purple pheno is starting to get that spiced beef jerky smell I dont know about you guys but I've encountered this several times thru out my life buying certain purps like a purple grape ape I use to be able to get it smelled like peppered steak and tasted like grape so I hit my brother up and he said he just had some purp that smelled like grape and tasted like steak crazy right


LOL - I'll stick with my cheesy smelling juicy-fruit skunk


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 18, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> LOL - I'll stick with my cheesy smelling juicy-fruit skunk


I love cheeses I'm saving a spot in the mother tent for a nice cheese some day


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 18, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> I love cheeses I'm saving a spot in the mother tent for a nice cheese some day


I am doing enough with edible stuff now, I have been leaning towards the more frosty varieties. To me it all tastes the same after decarb, but it is DEFINITELY not all created equal. So next buy will include Skywalker OG, probably in a "mix-pack" from the same seed company
https://shop.ilovegrowingmarijuana.com/collections/mixpacks/products/pop-culture-mixpack?variant=654222491664
I just look at it as cost per seed (not bad) but they guarantee germination. You don't have to send back dead seeds or anything. just an e-mail.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 18, 2019)

The only seeds that didn't pop was because I was a dumb-ass newbie. but they replaced them.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 18, 2019)

Also looking at strains like gorilla glue and LSD. For edibles, high THC content just makes the weed last longer. But in the end, I love it all.


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 19, 2019)

Black cream auto by Canuck makes for great relaxing eatables


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 19, 2019)

So does everyone planting seeds have at least one plant so far? I guess the better question, is anyone still waiting on seeds to pop?


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 19, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> Black cream auto by Canuck makes for great relaxing eatables


I haven't grown an auto yet, that's on my "to-do" list. Haven't grown a tall plant yet either so I need a sativa  Does the black cream qualify? I could knock out both at once!


----------



## Kushash (Mar 19, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> So does everyone planting seeds have at least one plant so far? I guess the better question, is anyone still waiting on seeds to pop?


I'm still nervously waiting for my 1st seed to pop.
If I started in a paper towel I'd have seen something within 2 days.
Directly in soil I'm guessing I should see something within 2 days from now.
I have asked their sisters to pray for them.


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 19, 2019)

No, not


H.A.F. said:


> I haven't grown an auto yet, that's on my "to-do" list. Haven't grown a tall plant yet either so I need a sativa  Does the black cream qualify? I could knock out both at once!


 y’all at all.... tops 2 feet


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 19, 2019)

Kushash said:


> I'm still nervously waiting for my 1st seed to pop.
> If I started in a paper towel I'd have seen something within 2 days.
> Directly in soil I'm guessing I should see something within 2 days from now.
> I have asked their sisters to pray for them.
> ...


That's a joke right? I mean, you chopped cola off another plant and stuck them in solo-cups for the pic right? LOL That is awesome!

You should start a go-fund-me for some pots and a little dirt LOL


----------



## Kushash (Mar 19, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> That's a joke right? I mean, you chopped cola off another plant and stuck them in solo-cups for the pic right? LOL That is awesome!
> 
> You should start a go-fund-me for some pots and a little dirt LOL


I'm in a LED 16 oz. solo cup comp in the LED section with the prettiest crystals and pistils of all the cups in the comp.
Not bad for a 1st time LED grow with a strain I've never grown.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 19, 2019)

Kushash said:


> I'm in a LED 16 oz. solo cup comp in the LED section with the prettiest crystals and pistils of all the cups in the comp.
> Not bad for a 1st time LED grow with a strain I've never grown.
> View attachment 4303143


I am starting to see calcium issues in my "fat man in a little coat" plant, the GDP clone in a 2gal. I dosed her up this morning, and was starting to regret not re-potting it - until I saw this! If you can do that, I can make this thing survive another month


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 19, 2019)

1 week in bud for the front three and I just started seeing flowers today on the 1 gal plants i was gonna veg the 1 gal more but I just want my room empty in the next month and half ish so have room for the seedlings for this comp ..I'll be pushing space lol


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 19, 2019)

I have never had a monster grow. No plants over 2' tall, and up until now never more than two plants flowering at once. Best I have done yield-wise was 5oz of a 5gallon plant. My average with the manifolds has been 3oz off a 3 gallon... If I get 2oz each off these 2 gallons (I don't count the monster-clones) then I may be able to plan exactly what I want to harvest, how much, and when  - just based on how I grow and the equipment I use.

Edited: So if I can find a reliable (not "great" or "awesome") nute system that is easy to use, I'm set.


----------



## Opie1971 (Mar 19, 2019)

So far I have 2 that have broke the surface, 2 of the Blueberry from Dutch Passion, these are the ones that I would have thought would give me problems. The others have cracked, but haven't came up yet.

I've been growing kinda like you have H.A.F., except I let my plants grow out until they have 5 or 6 nodes usually, then cut the top 3 or 4 out (sometimes 5), leaving the bottom 2 nodes for 4 limbs. In 2gal smartpots. Some strains respond well, some don't. I also start everything 12/12 from the get go.
I get at least 2oz's per.

 THC Bomb

 Bubblegum

 Cinderella 99 (Brothers Grimm)

 Texas Roadkill (Shoreline Genetics)


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 19, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I've been growing kinda like you have H.A.F., except I let my plants grow out until they have 5 or 6 nodes usually, then cut the top 3 or 4 out (sometimes 5), leaving the bottom 2 nodes for 4 limbs. In 2gal smartpots. Some strains respond well, some don't. I also start everything 12/12 from the get go.
> I get at least 2oz's per.
> 
> View attachment 4303247 THC Bomb
> ...


I like the manifold process, and my NL that just popped is going that route. I'll post pics in my thread, but I plant on a 4-top initially, then see how it grows and maybe top each again for 8.

I didn't want to do it for the competition just because of the timeline.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 19, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Is that a rapper?


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 19, 2019)

@Budzbuddha 
I was where you are a few grows ago process-wise. on post #863 I kind of explain it, the way I came up with that was shifting from evil jiffy-pellets to rooting pods in the little trays. Then I realized that I was just waiting to see roots then hiding them as quick as possible. I then went to putting the root-riot's right in the dirt and in the clear solo cup. 

I didn't go right to a 5 gallon (or whatever) pot just so I can monitor development at first (and boredom), but at this point I am debating doing just that.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 19, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 4303300


So it IS a rapper


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 19, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> @Budzbuddha
> I was where you are a few grows ago process-wise. on post #863 I kind of explain it, the way I came up with that was shifting from evil jiffy-pellets to rooting pods in the little trays. Then I realized that I was just waiting to see roots then hiding them as quick as possible. I then went to putting the root-riot's right in the dirt and in the clear solo cup.
> 
> I didn't go right to a 5 gallon (or whatever) pot just so I can monitor development at first (and boredom), but at this point I am debating doing just that.


Just find rapid rooters a better option than cubes or pellets... normally I just plug and play them in dirt , Hempy or cloning. But feel this comp wants to detail everything... so I post almost like I’m showing “ steps “ in a grow like a damn journal.... lol.

I like them too for clones because I can presoak / charge it in a mild solution Before adding gel coated stem. Even that micro Hempy I made ... it works pretty well for clones too.


----------



## Madriffer (Mar 19, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I have never had a monster grow. No plants over 2' tall, and up until now never more than two plants flowering at once. Best I have done yield-wise was 5oz of a 5gallon plant. My average with the manifolds has been 3oz off a 3 gallon... If I get 2oz each off these 2 gallons (I don't count the monster-clones) then I may be able to plan exactly what I want to harvest, how much, and when  - just based on how I grow and the equipment I use.
> 
> Edited: So if I can find a reliable (not "great" or "awesome") nute system that is easy to use, I'm set.


Have you considered Greenleaf MegaCrop? 
I switched to it 8 months ago and love it!
1 part dry mix. I add a PK boost mid flower, but hear they reformulated so that's is no l9nger necessary. I'm a stoner and a musician/ artist, I need shite simply and effective! MG fills the bill!


----------



## Madriffer (Mar 19, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> So far I have 2 that have broke the surface, 2 of the Blueberry from Dutch Passion, these are the ones that I would have thought would give me problems. The others have cracked, but haven't came up yet.
> 
> I've been growing kinda like you have H.A.F., except I let my plants grow out until they have 5 or 6 nodes usually, then cut the top 3 or 4 out (sometimes 5), leaving the bottom 2 nodes for 4 limbs. In 2gal smartpots. Some strains respond well, some don't. I also start everything 12/12 from the get go.
> I get at least 2oz's per.
> ...


How did that TRK finish? Tninki g of adding that as I want an OS Skunk, as well as a dominant main cola.


----------



## Madriffer (Mar 19, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I like the manifold process, and my NL that just popped is going that route. I'll post pics in my thread, but I plant on a 4-top initially, then see how it grows and maybe top each again for 8.
> 
> I didn't want to do it for the competition just because of the timeline.


How mu h veg time do you run?


----------



## Opie1971 (Mar 19, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> How did that TRK finish? Tninki g of adding that as I want an OS Skunk, as well as a dominant main cola.


It's still going, that pic was taken Saturday. I'll post another pic when it gets done.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 19, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> How mu h veg time do you run?


I don't base it on time. Some plants grow quicker. I want 6-8 nodes, to make sure the roots are developed, then I top back to the 3rd node. Great for taking clones if you just let everything go until then. 

I followed Nebula's 8-cylinder version, but my middle 4 were always smaller than my outer 4. This time I do 4 shoots, topping the first node on each limb after it has 2 good sprouts, then I am going to let it go and see what happens. Since I only have one NL seed, I will clone it, but I might also let it veg longer and get 8 big cola.


----------



## Madriffer (Mar 19, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I don't base it on time. Some plants grow quicker. I want 6-8 nodes, to make sure the roots are developed, then I top back to the 3rd node. Great for taking clones if you just let everything go until then.
> 
> I followed Nebula's 8-cylinder version, but my middle 4 were always smaller than my outer 4. This time I do 4 shoots, topping the first node on each limb after it has 2 good sprouts, then I am going to let it go and see what happens. Since I only have one NL seed, I will clone it, but I might also let it veg longer and get 8 big cola.


I see. So, let's say avg vet time b4 flip. Example, my veg time is 0, clone to 12/12.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 19, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> I see. So, let's say avg vet time b4 flip. Example, my veg time is 0, clone to 12/12.


I'm thinking 3 to 4 weeks veg this time my wife said she wants bigger buds next round and the wife gets what the wife wants


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 19, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> I see. So, let's say avg vet time b4 flip. Example, my veg time is 0, clone to 12/12.


So far what I have found is that if you want bigger buds you wait. You can snip off every sprout below the tops before you flip, or gradually until then so there is zero larf. But if you flip immediately the root/stem/leaf food delivery system is just not there yet for big buds. At least, not as big as they would be with a few more weeks to get established.


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 19, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> So far what I have found is that if you want bigger buds you wait. You can snip off every sprout below the tops before you flip, or gradually until then so there is zero larf. But if you flip immediately the root/stem/leaf food delivery system is just not there yet for big buds. At least, not as big as they would be with a few more weeks to get established.


More roots more fruits


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 20, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> LOL - I'll stick with my cheesy smelling juicy-fruit skunk


Smoking some juicy fruit tonight


----------



## Cappuchino (Mar 20, 2019)

Cappuchino said:


> #460
> This morning a seedling had popped up. And to afternoon first pair of leaves have showed up.


First update!


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 20, 2019)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> Smoking some juicy fruit tonight


That is funny, especially since mine was a joke about how I couldn't grow skunky skunk


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 20, 2019)

I moved my NL seedling into the veg room, s here's what I have going now.
The contest seeds

The veg room, with NL and a Super-skunk flower-clone

And the flower room with a monster-cropped GDP clone (left) and another monster-crop SSK that didn't do as great so I went ahead and flipped.


----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 20, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> So far what I have found is that if you want bigger buds you wait. You can snip off every sprout below the tops before you flip, or gradually until then so there is zero larf. But if you flip immediately the root/stem/leaf food delivery system is just not there yet for big buds. At least, not as big as they would be with a few more weeks to get established.


This is where I have no experience, I havent finished a plant yet so I dont really know what I should be trimming off and what I should be letting grow. I have one flowering right now and i'm thinking I should of trimmed off some lower branches.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 20, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> This is where I have no experience, I havent finished a plant yet so I dont really know what I should be trimming off and what I should be letting grow. I have one flowering right now and i'm thinking I should of trimmed off some lower branches.


It took me 3 tries to get a grow to completion  
Watch how it grows when you get one there (or close) and watch what get's big, what doesn't. Not just buds , but stems. Look at where they come off the plant and how that effects them. 
For the most part, the first 2 nodes that pop shoots out are losers. You don't have to snip them early, but they will almost always be smaller than the next node's sprouts/limbs. 
If you are doing a scrog, every shoot is going to get light and make a decent flower, but it is still going to be random sizes based on where it came off each individual stem. 
Pruning the lower stuff off a little at a time as it grows is usually safe. On each shoot/limb that you want to keep and turn into a big bud, just keep 3-4 nodes growing on the top to feed the plant. All the growth is going to center on those areas. The fewer there are, the bigger the stems and flowers. 
Once you flip and see pistils, you can see better what will produce and what won't. You can also see what grows after the flip (about the first month) and keep getting rid of lower stuff on each stem that will be smaller, but eat stuff the top would have eaten. 

It really doesn't matter as much in veg, as long as you don't take too much and keep in mind what you want for a finished product (what shoots to keep, where to top, LST, etc.) it will keep growing. 
In flower I leave as many fan leaves as possible, because there won't be many more. I get real selective, and they usually have to be shading something for me to prune them. Big lower fan leaves are also a good barometer for the health of the plant. They will show most issues first before it hits the rest of the plant. 

Hope this helps. This is just how I do it and why. Many other methods and reasons. Waiting to hear other's replies.


----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 20, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> It took me 3 tries to get a grow to completion
> Watch how it grows when you get one there (or close) and watch what get's big, what doesn't. Not just buds , but stems. Look at where they come off the plant and how that effects them.
> For the most part, the first 2 nodes that pop shoots out are losers. You don't have to snip them early, but they will almost always be smaller than the next node's sprouts/limbs.
> If you are doing a scrog, every shoot is going to get light and make a decent flower, but it is still going to be random sizes based on where it came off each individual stem.
> ...


Here's what it looks like now. The only thing I've done to it is remove a few fan leaves and and bottom 2 branches. I'm not sure if I should of trimmed more, guess i'll find out come harvest.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 20, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> Here's what it looks like now. The only thing I've done to it is remove a few fan leaves and and bottom 2 branches. I'm not sure if I should of trimmed more, guess i'll find out come harvest.
> View attachment 4303590


Here is what I was talking about. I just marked a few that I would have cut. But earlier. I wouldn't mess with it now.
Pretend you didn't snip the bottom two, and this is what I meant. The bottoms go like you did, but then the "off-shoots" on the keepers I snip too. until I get close to flip.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 20, 2019)

@BostonBuds , how far into flower are you? If you still have a month or so left it might help to remove a few of those small lower shoots with no height to them. I would get a second opinion though.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 20, 2019)

#540 checking in

Seedlings and clones are doing good. 

Got the veg tent cleaned out and most of the way setup, should transplant in the next couple days.


----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 20, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> @BostonBuds , how far into flower are you? If you still have a month or so left it might help to remove a few of those small lower shoots with no height to them. I would get a second opinion though.


I changed the bulb to hps and timer to 12/12 on Feb 17th. Its bag seed and have no idea what it is.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 20, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> I changed the bulb to hps and timer to 12/12 on Feb 17th. Its bag seed and have no idea what it is.


Over a month into flower I'd just let everything go and see what happens  some might be bigger and prettier, but it all smokes the same. ​


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 20, 2019)

And even if it doesn't smoke the same invest in some bubble bags all my larf gets made right into hash I was sad that my last plant had hardly any larf cuz I love hash but couldnt make myself hash out my beautiful plant


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 20, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> And even if it doesn't smoke the same invest in some bubble bags all my larf gets made right into hash I was sad that my last plant had hardly any larf cuz I love hash but couldnt make myself hash out my beautiful plant


If we get to that point on here I'll show you dry sift.  I have the bubble bags too, but I prefer the fluffy keif (at least initially) More options of what you can do with it.

But the stuff on the bottom and top of the same plant will usually be pretty damn close


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 20, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> If we get to that point on here I'll show you dry sift.  I have the bubble bags too, but I prefer the fluffy keif (at least initially) More options of what you can do with it.
> 
> But the stuff on the bottom and top of the same plant will usually be pretty damn close


I also will be showing the final bit of makeing hash and rosin since that's what I do with ever batch I always end up with flower bubble and rosin in the end next I want to get a closed loop system and make some crumble oh and I make edis


----------



## Kushash (Mar 20, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> I also will be showing the final bit of makeing hash and rosin since that's what I do with ever batch I always end up with flower bubble and rosin in the end next I want to get a closed loop system and make some crumble oh and I make edis


Cool!
I like all the different shares.
So much to learn.
I look forward to watching @Budzbuddha if he will be doing some reversing.
Among other things I plan on taking a tray of worm castings from my worm factory 360 and documenting it.


----------



## Kushash (Mar 20, 2019)

5 of my 14 seeds have popped today.
That # should increase by the end of the day.
I'll post pics in the picture gallery in a day or two.


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 20, 2019)

@J.James so I’m guessing #2 is probably Dan the speed demon?


----------



## CrystalWildFlowerz (Mar 20, 2019)

"Over the time of the grow, you must explain at least once your setup to include lighting, nutrients used, media, and technique. This is a requirement."

How's this? 

*#576*
Soil Grow
Set up: T5HO for seedlings, set up on desk 
200w CFL in 2x2 Veg Tent 
400w HPS in 3x3 Flower Tent 
Nutrients: TBD 
Technique: MacGyver 
Genetics: 10 B.C. 'Mystery Seeds' mixed genetics


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 20, 2019)

CrystalWildFlowerz said:


> "Over the time of the grow, you must explain at least once your setup to include lighting, nutrients used, media, and technique. This is a requirement."
> 
> How's this?


#125 thinks its a good idea just to be sure. 
My equipment:
Soil
⦁ Fox Farms Happy Frog and Fox Farms Lucky Dog 50/50 mix in 2 gal pots
Lighting:
⦁ HLG 260v2 XW in veg room
⦁ HLG 135v2 x 2 in flower room
⦁ HLG 65v2 (non-dimmable) in seed/clone tent
Ventillation
⦁ AC-Infinity Cloudline T6 in flower and veg
⦁ P.O.S. vivosun 4" fan in tent
⦁ small (USB) desktop oscillating fans.

I already hit the nute experiment I'm doing with a different one for each of 4 plants, no topping or major LST.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 20, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> 10 B.C.??? Kinda old ain't they?
> You sure these ain't petrified? Lol.


LOL - If they pop, grow 'em


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 20, 2019)

Am I the only person that takes finding the rare seed as a sign that it needs to get wet?


----------



## J.James (Mar 20, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> @J.James so I’m guessing #2 is probably Dan the speed demon? View attachment 4303771


I would say yes, But I can better identify them by their true leaves and buds. Remember that dan flowers in 50 days or less with the right amount of light.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 21, 2019)

Can't wait to see what we end up with in the Tennessee Kush #2 @THT


----------



## THT (Mar 21, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Can't wait to see what we end up with in the Tennessee Kush #2 @THT


I've been super interested to run it and this was the perfect excuse. I was surprised to see another person running it in the comp also lol, the seeds I have are small, and I wasn't expecting vigor in germ. I would hope for us to see a lot of similarities.


----------



## CrystalWildFlowerz (Mar 21, 2019)

Was this directed at me, @Opie1971? 

"10 B.C.??? Kinda old ain't they?
You sure these ain't petrified? Lol." 

It was all I could get.  BTW, Did you know I grow as a suicide prevention strategy?  Growing is all I have. 

And you're saying it's not good enough...


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 21, 2019)

CrystalWildFlowerz said:


> Was this directed at me, @Opie1971?
> 
> "10 B.C.??? Kinda old ain't they?
> You sure these ain't petrified? Lol."
> ...


 Did you also know that "10 B.C." refers to a time while Jesus was alive? It was a joke. Lighten up Francis


----------



## dstroy (Mar 21, 2019)

THT said:


> I've been super interested to run it and this was the perfect excuse. I was surprised to see another person running it in the comp also lol, the seeds I have are small, and I wasn't expecting vigor in germ. I would hope for us to see a lot of similarities.


My LVTK and TK#2 seeds were on the small side, no issues with either yet.


----------



## Opie1971 (Mar 21, 2019)

CrystalWildFlowerz said:


> Was this directed at me, @Opie1971?
> 
> "10 B.C.??? Kinda old ain't they?
> You sure these ain't petrified? Lol."
> ...


Nothing meant by it, sorry. 
H.A.F. was right, I was just referring the B.C. time frame. In no way putting you down, that's something that I don't do. To anyone.


----------



## THT (Mar 21, 2019)

dstroy said:


> My LVTK and TK#2 seeds were on the small side, no issues with either yet.


I've got their lvtk going as well, big ass fan leaves. Just starting flower now


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 21, 2019)

Oh, and I guess it was 10 years before Jesus, but whatever LOL


----------



## Madriffer (Mar 21, 2019)

Got the hybrid supercloner put together. Now I can maintain a consistent water level, no evap loss. Will get an aquarium heater this weekend so I can control temps as well. Clones in rapid rooters will spend a few days I. This before going to 5.5 pots I the flower room to help let the roots grow down I stead of all bunched up.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 21, 2019)

Only thing I care about .....

*I WANT MORE PICTURES OF SPIDER-MAN !!!
 *


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 22, 2019)

Vortex..(tga) ..preview for the winner of this competition.. I put in 15 seeds of this strain to the winner .it's day 10 of flower 18 inches wide 14 inches tall good bud structure should yield decent for size plant I hope anyway .   got all my seedlings transplanted to solo cups ready to veg


----------



## T macc (Mar 22, 2019)

@Pa-Nature so those seeds were from fresh harvested buds? I have some seeds I'd love to test for quality


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 22, 2019)

T macc said:


> @Pa-Nature so those seeds were from fresh harvested buds? I have some seeds I'd love to test for quality


 Yup so fresh they still smell like bud .
Thats what I did for this comp .test for quality and see what I got from my choice of males along the way ,


----------



## T macc (Mar 22, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Yup so fresh they still smell like bud .
> Thats what I did for this comp .test for quality and see what I got from my choice of males along the way ,


Sweet. I think I'll pop a few seeds next week and just flower em small


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 22, 2019)

I wonder if we are going to lose anyone tonight.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 22, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I wonder if we are going to lose anyone tonight.


I leave that to the moderators and just do my thing  Sucks to be them LOL


----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 22, 2019)

I'm just excited all 3 of my Seedsman seeds have germinated, now if they die its my fault.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 22, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I wonder if we are going to lose anyone tonight.


I thought I might be a good boy and remind everyone that the picture post area is for pics / updates only .
I see some comments there and don’t want anyone to get there head chopped off for it.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 22, 2019)

#540

Moved four TK#2 in the veg tent. I try to keep the same light intensity between where they were and in the veg tent to help them out a bit transitioning from LPA to HPA.


----------



## Stubbie (Mar 22, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I wonder if we are going to lose anyone tonight.


Me...I was trying to be patient with my one seed, but after 5 days and no action up top I went digging. I'm embarrassed to admit it, but I'm not even sure what I put in the Coco was the seed I thought I had lost when opening the breeders pack. I never found it in the cup, but I sure did find a small rock that looked an awful lot like a seed, so I guess that explains no germination. 

I'll probably find that seed under one of the tents next time I do a room clean. Ya'll have fun, I'll be watching from the sidelines.

-Stubbie


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 22, 2019)

Stubbie said:


> Me...I was trying to be patient with my one seed, but after 5 days and no action up top I went digging. I'm embarrassed to admit it, but I'm not even sure what I put in the Coco was the seed I thought I had lost when opening the breeders pack. I never found it in the cup, but I sure did find a small rock that looked an awful lot like a seed, so I guess that explains no germination.
> 
> I'll probably find that seed under one of the tents next time I do a room clean. Ya'll have fun, I'll be watching from the sidelines.
> 
> -Stubbie


Too bad brother hope ya find that bean .
I to dug through to find 4 of the six real slow ones to be coming up and 2 to be dead ,
So Im down to 17 of 20 .
On a good note I made some shatter last night


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 22, 2019)

Stubbie said:


> Me...I was trying to be patient with my one seed, but after 5 days and no action up top I went digging. I'm embarrassed to admit it, but I'm not even sure what I put in the Coco was the seed I thought I had lost when opening the breeders pack. I never found it in the cup, but I sure did find a small rock that looked an awful lot like a seed, so I guess that explains no germination.
> 
> I'll probably find that seed under one of the tents next time I do a room clean. Ya'll have fun, I'll be watching from the sidelines.
> 
> -Stubbie


Get a shop vac and put a t-shirt over the end. Works for picking up spilled weed too


----------



## Madriffer (Mar 22, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Too bad brother hope ya find that bean .
> I to dug through to find 4 of the six real slow ones to be coming up and 2 to be dead ,
> So Im down to 17 of 20 .
> On a good note I made some shatter last night
> View attachment 4304917


Looks good. Geared up to make so e crumble this weekend.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 22, 2019)

Stubbie said:


> Me...I was trying to be patient with my one seed, but after 5 days and no action up top I went digging. I'm embarrassed to admit it, but I'm not even sure what I put in the Coco was the seed I thought I had lost when opening the breeders pack. I never found it in the cup, but I sure did find a small rock that looked an awful lot like a seed, so I guess that explains no germination.
> 
> I'll probably find that seed under one of the tents next time I do a room clean. Ya'll have fun, I'll be watching from the sidelines.
> 
> -Stubbie


Man, that sucks. Sorry to hear that bro.


----------



## Madriffer (Mar 22, 2019)

Dried and ready for sure. Coated like Frosted Flakes. This is the last round with no PK added to original MC. Next round should swell up.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 22, 2019)

T macc said:


> Sweet. I think I'll pop a few seeds next week and just flower em small


I'm doing that as we speak with a cross I made got about 80 percents females not to bad just gunna solo cup it to find a keeper


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 22, 2019)

@6_blade_leaf 
What's up with the pic of the seeds in the bags? They've been in there for a week?


----------



## Madriffer (Mar 22, 2019)

A retired mum. Bout 3 weeks and should be nicce and ripe.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 22, 2019)

one more session


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 22, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> View attachment 4305020 Dried and ready for sure. Coated like Frosted Flakes. This is the last round with no PK added to original MC. Next round should swell up.


Mines getting jarred now  (raspberry moonshine)


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 23, 2019)

Since people are posting their "other than bud" pics, I decarbed 2g of keif from my the trim from last harvest. IF my keif was only 50% THC, then that was 1000mg, and it ended up in 1lb of clarified butter (380ml after clarification) which produced 38 10mg pats of butter, that should each have 26.3mg THC.
 
I tried one yesterday, and I think it is a bit stronger  
And since it's just keif, I don't bother straining it. it's mixed up evenly, but then settles as the budder solidifies.

Whole process was:
Put keif in Nova - push button. (with the silicone sleeve it takes a bit longer to finish doing it's thing)

Clarify butter - I get it just to a simmer, then add 1T of corn starch and whisk it in. All the fat solids bind to the starch and you strain it as soon as you see that happen. It takes 2 minutes instead of being a chore.

Add decarbed keif to butter and whisk it to make sure it is all broken up and pretty much dissolved in. 

Put back in Nova and push button. 

Pour into butter-tray and cool.

My mistake was that the machine only holds 200ml inside the silicone cup so I had to run 2 batches. Next time it's 2 sticks of butter instead of 4, and 1g of keif.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 23, 2019)

I am still looking for reliable info, but does anyone know the best long-term storage method for a buzz?

Obviously there's keeping flowers in tins with Boveda packs, but what lasts longest without degradation of the goodies? 

Things I have tried (but never had it last that long LOL) are making budder and keeping it in the fridge, hash, keif pressed into pucks etc.

Now with decarb factored in, which lasts longer - bud that has been decarbed for use later, or buds stored as is for use later?


----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 23, 2019)

Pot butter, I just learned something new........


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 23, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> Pot butter, I just learned something new........


It's just like infusing oil to make gummies, or brownies, just way less intensive. So there's a minimum of 38 strong-ish doses. After I do a test (personal, not professional) to see the effects, I'll know if it should be a half of one or not.

Anyway, infused butter and oil is the basis for most edibles. Getting the dosage right without paying to get your weed tested is a bit of fun too


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 23, 2019)

So we lost 2 people yesterday to failed seed germination ?? Did anyone forget to post there pic? Before midnight


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 23, 2019)

Justinsbudzzz said:


> So we lost 2 people yesterday to failed seed germination ?? Did anyone forget to post there pic? Before midnight


Or failed pebble germination LOL


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 23, 2019)

@6-bladeleaf u enter the competition on march 15th or are u trying to enter now .If so entries are over I doubt those seeds have been in paper. Towels for a week right? I'll have go back look see if ur in the comp if @dynagro is following u then ur a part of the competiin thanks man


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 23, 2019)

Ok @6_blade_leaf. U are in comp my bad have those seeds really been in paper Towels a week??


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 23, 2019)

Happy seedlings.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 23, 2019)

Justinsbudzzz said:


> Happy seedlings.View attachment 4305331 View attachment 4305332


You might want to post that in the pictures thread.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 23, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You might want to post that in the pictures thread.


Nope - no #


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 23, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You might want to post that in the pictures thread.


I did yesterday


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 23, 2019)

Ya I was just showing the praying seedlings lol


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 23, 2019)

She’s looking ok but seems like she’s slowed right down. Been like this for day or two, hopefully she’s just growing out her roots and not stunted.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 23, 2019)

Justinsbudzzz said:


> Ya I was just showing the praying seedlings lol


I like seeing the dry-looking soil and happy seedlings. Amazing how many people get too bored and over-water.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 23, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> She’s looking ok but seems like she’s slowed right down. Been like this for day or two, hopefully she’s just growing out her roots and not stunted. View attachment 4305378


Green - check
Vertical - check
What else do you want? LOL


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 23, 2019)

Can't go in other thread because no numbers showing. But my next update over there will be re-potting them. Seed leaves pretty, first true leaves popping, chugging right along.
 
I don't know much about seeds the way some talk on here, but I do know genetics is important. The company I got these seeds from brags on genetics throughout their site, and I am inclined to agree with them. Seed-peeps, we got them wet the same day, how am I doing?

Here's what I am thinking about for the next purchase. Less than $8/seed, and guaranteed to germinate or they replace it.
https://shop.ilovegrowingmarijuana.com/collections/mixpacks/products/pop-culture-mixpack?variant=654222491664


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 23, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I like seeing the dry-looking soil and happy seedlings. Amazing how many people get too bored and over-water.


Especially when i stick em in the little dirt pucks and they hold a lot of water in then because of the peat so I won't need to water this soil for another day or so .it's a good thing my soil might be a little hot for them yet and when i water there gonna get a good dose of goodies lol


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 23, 2019)

Justinsbudzzz said:


> Especially when i stick em in the little dirt pucks and they hold a lot of water in then because of the peat so I won't need to water this soil for another day or so .it's a good thing my soil might be a little hot for them yet and when i water there gonna get a good dose of goodies lol


Try the "root riot" or "rapid rooter" plugs!!! Way more user friendly than the evil jiffy pellets


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 23, 2019)

Justinsbudzzz said:


> I did yesterday


I went back in the thread and saw that too.  prior too your post. 
So some pics right?


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 23, 2019)

My "plan" (and I'm a stoner, so I ALWAYS use that term loosely) is that they get no more water other than spritzes to keep them humid until I see roots. 
Then they get a soaking, and a day or so later I'll repot. 

I also noticed that some soil mixes initially don't absorb water that well. I had a 1 gallon pot and re-potted with dry soil. I ran a gallon through it and it still felt light, and most went right through. 

Now, to be sure, I soak the soil that I will re-pot with a day or so before I use it. I mean putting it in a bucket and adding water until it is drenched. But then I let it drain/dry for a few days before use in the pot that I will transfer to.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 23, 2019)

Other than the obvious light/ventilation/water-testing equipment that everyone already has to some extent, what other random stuff do you guys now find indispensable now that you grow?

For me it is "blunt needle craft syringes" rubber-banded to each bottle of nutes, a 1970's Tupperware 1+ gallon pitcher & a generic plastic "wire" whisk, sanitized 1-gallon juice bottles (for RO water), and a good set of stainless measuring spoons. What do you have? 

I also swear by the silicone/rubber/whatever coated wire for LST. The rubber coated stuff is too hard to fine-tune for some stuff, but way better for "plant-contact" points. I have used the twisty tie stuff by itself, and had sprouts get pinched and die off because I didn't notice the flat edge of the plastic was cutting into it as it grew. So I combine the 2:​ ​​I re-use them and have a jar of hooks handy, but finally got over keeping the $0.99/1000ft twisty ties


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Mar 23, 2019)

Disqualified:
@coreywebster 
@WeGrowsHomestead1369 

_'Regular photos will be required on a weekly basis. You are free to post any time you would like as long as one week does not pass between photos. This will be logged. Any player not posting a pic for more than one week will be disqualified. You are encouraged to post as many pics as you like as long as your number is in each photo.'_


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 23, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> Disqualified:
> @coreywebster
> @WeGrowsHomestead1369
> 
> _'Regular photos will be required on a weekly basis. You are free to post any time you would like as long as one week does not pass between photos. This will be logged. Any player not posting a pic for more than one week will be disqualified. You are encouraged to post as many pics as you like as long as your number is in each photo.'_


Damn!
At one time we had 42 players.


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 23, 2019)

Dyna-Gro’s followed is still the active list of players right? If so that’s 23 left?


----------



## J.James (Mar 23, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> She’s looking ok but seems like she’s slowed right down. Been like this for day or two, hopefully she’s just growing out her roots and not stunted. View attachment 4305378


Let her dry out, she will take off


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 23, 2019)

I know my pics look like they’re always wet, that’s because I have to water them every day. I like the way the wet soil looks in pictures, I’ll get a dry shot tomorrow morning.


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 23, 2019)

I’ll be posting a complete breakdown of my grow near the end of the grow. with all the tech specs and breakdown of everything that happens. I’m already keeping a journal of everything I do with pictures and descriptions that I’ll clean up and present as a final post.


----------



## Madriffer (Mar 23, 2019)

Clones in the RR was showing 50%+ roots so got transferred to the hybrid bubble clones. 12° water temp difference. Put a heat pad under res will see what temp is in the am. 
Clones brings aerated water 1/4 inch up the RR cubes 15 every hour. Light is 600 MH set at 50%.


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 23, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> Disqualified:
> @coreywebster
> @WeGrowsHomestead1369
> 
> _'Regular photos will be required on a weekly basis. You are free to post any time you would like as long as one week does not pass between photos. This will be logged. Any player not posting a pic for more than one week will be disqualified. You are encouraged to post as many pics as you like as long as your number is in each photo.'_


Yeah, sorry. 0 out of 4 seeds popped after 7 days. No do overs so that's me screwed. Guess that's what you get for using free beans.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Madriffer (Mar 23, 2019)

Sea Of Green.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 23, 2019)

*Pro Tip:*
Top below the first node in the second week of veg for more yield.


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 23, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> *Pro Tip:*
> Top below the first node in the second week of veg for more yield.


I top just above the tap root. £££s just fall out of my tent already dried and trimmed.


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 23, 2019)

Everyone's chances just went up to 11%


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 23, 2019)

Super pro tip! If You cook a substrate at 250 for ten and a 1/2 days you can make diamonds.


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 23, 2019)

If ya buy some meth and mix it with piss it will cut ur veg time in half


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 23, 2019)

Better yet shoot shit right into the stalk


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 23, 2019)

Cake containers make good humidity domes  gg#4 group shot2 blueberry and 2 blueberry headband lights out


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 23, 2019)

Only 4 days left  (raspberry moonshine)


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 23, 2019)

What's everyone's opinion on a lights off phase before harvest that's something I have yet to try


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 23, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> What's everyone's opinion in a lights off phase before harvest that's something I have yet to try


I've done it, but never done one side by side with one that I didn't to know if it made any difference.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 23, 2019)

After buying these I found out they can be hit or miss looks like it's time to roll the dice what I really need is a sativa hopefully I'll be getting some cindy 99 from a fellow rollituper soon just waiting on them taxs


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 24, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> @6_blade_leaf #62
> @coreywebster #422
> @GirlGrowsGirls #477
> @homebrewer #194
> ...


This isn't true, man.


Dyna-Gro said:


> Disqualified:
> @coreywebster
> @WeGrowsHomestead1369


----------



## DesertPlants (Mar 24, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> This isn't true, man.


Just deleting it. I didn't know some were DQed already... I was just trying to get them to post before the deadline. Pretty sure tomorrow is the deadline.


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 24, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Just deleting it. I didn't know some were DQed already... I was just trying to get them to post before the deadline. Pretty sure tomorrow is the deadline.


Friday was the deadline at midnight


----------



## DesertPlants (Mar 24, 2019)

Justinsbudzzz said:


> Friday was the deadline at midnight


Hmm, I need to pay attention better. Lol


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 24, 2019)

It's one week from the last pic update. So if they posted 4 days ago, they have 3 days left. When you post a pic update the one week clock resets.
Friday at midnight was an easy one because some only posted the first pic.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 24, 2019)

@6_blade_leaf are you in or out?
Is your last pic a pic of the seeds in the bag for a week?


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 24, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Just deleting it. I didn't know some were DQed already... I was just trying to get them to post before the deadline. Pretty sure tomorrow is the deadline.


Thanks for holding others accountable and trying to warn them still.


----------



## Cappuchino (Mar 24, 2019)

Cappuchino said:


> Here is my set up:
> IKEA cabinet with 100W COB LED by MIGRO.
> Nutrients: B.A.C. Organic line (Grow, Bloom and PK Booster), AN Sensi Calmag Xtra.
> Medium: 50/50 Biobizz Light mix with perlite.
> ...


my set up and fresh pic


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 24, 2019)

She’s praying hard this morning.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 24, 2019)

ALL!!!

I just realized that I only had one of my 4 plants in the "roots" pic on the other thread. I am repotting tonight and will also have pics of all 4 during and after, but if that pic is an issue let me know. I wanted to keep the tops secret for the big reveal tonight


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 24, 2019)

time to get started im going to show my process as far as using gravity for root taps will be running bc bud depot the big not bad for what i think was a 12 pack just wet and bag like normal then hang somewhere kinda warm ill up date in a couple days


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 25, 2019)

This place kind of became a ghost town.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 25, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> This place kind of became a ghost town.


Seedlings and rooting clones do not generate much hype  Give it time LOL


----------



## dstroy (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 25, 2019)

Here's a process pic with some tips. 
One - Sharpie erases with rubbing alcohol  
Two - on the plant-tags, my abbreviations are for Start (seed, snip clone, whatever), X-plant from the solo-cup, Flip, first Pistil, first Brown pistil, and Harvest - since there's a stop date on the contest. I don't see them going that long. I put a tentative flip date based on the stop date, but will probably flip way before that
 
And I left them without domes during lights out with this result, but misted and domed them again. In the next 5-7 days I want to have them fully transitioned into the veg-room with the 260w light, and undomed permanently, in that order.

It has worked for my NL seedling so far - 14 days from sprout, and my "keeper" node for the manifold is already popping.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 25, 2019)

I'm stoned and forgot to put it down, but the other tip was an old hippie rule of thumb for harvesting - and the reason I track the 1st brown. Supposedly, your plant is prime for harvest 21 days after you see your first brown pistil. It might have been the earliest you should harvest, but I heard it third-hand.

Can't remember where I read/heard it so if anyone knows pass it on. But so far it has been fairly close. Definitely close enough for long term planning on when to start flushing and stuff.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 25, 2019)

And @Big Perm told me that when you do the last flush, if you use ammonia or bleach, it really helps clean out the old nutes.


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 25, 2019)

Man bad advice again haf!  It’s pure acids for the flush. Cleanest buds you ever smoked and don’t even make me mention how fat they get from it!


----------



## J.James (Mar 25, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> And @Big Perm told me that when you do the last flush, if you use ammonia or bleach, it really helps clean out the old nutes.





Way2-High said:


> Man bad advice again haf!  It’s pure acids for the flush. Cleanest buds you ever smoked and don’t even make me mention how fat they get from it!


You are both nuts - why would you do this?


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 25, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> This place kind of became a ghost town.


That happens on things I post in lol


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 25, 2019)

J.James said:


> You are both nuts - why would you do this?


Because I’m f’n nuts lol! It’s all sarcasm man


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 25, 2019)

I’m not even gonna flush my plant I have going, I’m gonna keep her happy until close to chop.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 25, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> I’m not even gonna flush my plant I have going, I’m gonna keep her happy until close to chop.


So you are saying vinegar instead of bleach? LOL


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 25, 2019)

J.James said:


> You are both nuts - why would you do this?


"Top just below the first node..."


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 25, 2019)

It's a joke - this is a competition. I didn't want to give out all good advice  now you have to decipher what was real or not LOL.


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 25, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> So you are saying vinegar instead of bleach? LOL


No I’m talking pure sulphuric acid!! Mad results!!


----------



## Madriffer (Mar 25, 2019)

Too busy suffering the consequences of my efforts to entertain anyone! Peace!


----------



## dstroy (Mar 25, 2019)

#540

I left my veg tent lights cranked up on accident. whoops


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 25, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> No I’m talking pure sulphuric acid!! Mad results!!


When @Big Perm posted that tip, I was tempted to go snip a stem off of something outside and stick it in a solo-cup and ask "Now what?"


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 25, 2019)

dstroy said:


> #540
> 
> I left my veg tent lights cranked up on accident. whoops


Been there-done that... Also the little "timer/on" switch giving them the inadvertent 24hr schedule until you notice it...


----------



## AzraelAngel07 (Mar 25, 2019)

Hopefully this is able to enter it's 1 week in flowering


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 25, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> When @Big Perm posted that tip, I was tempted to go snip a stem off of something outside and stick it in a solo-cup and ask "Now what?"


You'd be out for cheating. If you'd read the rules you'd know that. lol


----------



## dstroy (Mar 25, 2019)

AzraelAngel07 said:


> Hopefully this is able to enter it's 1 week in floweringView attachment 4306756


No. Entry closed March 15th. Only the people @Dyna-Gro is following are in the competition.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 25, 2019)

AzraelAngel07 said:


> Hopefully this is able to enter it's 1 week in floweringView attachment 4306756


One of H.A.F.'s smoking buddies?


----------



## AzraelAngel07 (Mar 25, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> You'd be out for cheating. If you'd read the rules you'd know that. lol


Hey I tried lol don't wanna break my limit for this hahaha


----------



## AzraelAngel07 (Mar 25, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> One of H.A.F.'s smoking buddies?


I don't know anyone on here beside a guy named Jerry that taught me to grow havent seen him in 11 years though lost contact


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 25, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> You'd be out for cheating. If you'd read the rules you'd know that. lol


I would have posted it in here, duh


----------



## AzraelAngel07 (Mar 25, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I would have posted it in here, duh


No stressing over nutes lol


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 25, 2019)

AzraelAngel07 said:


> No stressing over nutes lol


Save tons on electricity too!


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 25, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> View attachment 4306738 View attachment 4306739 Too busy suffering the consequences of my efforts to entertain anyone! Peace!


Stoner tip!!!
Get a !tiny! bit of pure honey and line the leaf or blunt wrap with a light coating of it before anything goes in. Use your finger and warm honey!


----------



## AzraelAngel07 (Mar 25, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Stoner tip!!!
> Get a tiny bit of pure honey and line the leaf or blunt wrap with a light coating of it before anything goes in. Use your finger and warm honey!


Thanks! Im not sure I need anymore direct sugar intake in my life though


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 25, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Stoner tip!!!
> Get a tiny bit of pure honey and line the leaf or blunt wrap with a light coating of it before anything goes in. Use your finger and warm honey!


Why can't we all just hit-a-bong?


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 25, 2019)

I only smoke big blunts when family’s over. I pretty much exclusively smoke from my 4 year old bong. Use dawn dish soap and cut up sponge to clean it lol.


----------



## AzraelAngel07 (Mar 25, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Why can't we all just hit-a-bong?


I'm a nector collector dab guy


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 25, 2019)

I’m actually not kidding about the honey, if you spread a tiny amount on the “paper” you get some crazy flavours.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 25, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> I only smoke big blunts when family’s over. I pretty much exclusively smoke from my 4 year old bong. Use dawn dish soap and cut up sponge to clean it lol.


If you have a glass bong, I'm about to change your life! Smojo. Buy one. It's a re-usable cleanable screen.
Also, salt and alcohol do not mix. swish around some 91% rubbing alcohol and table salt in the bong and the stuff will dissolve or get abraded away.


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 25, 2019)

I’ve used a ton of different cleaning solutions in my 20 years of blazing, never liked the taste of a “clean” bong with alcohol or cleaning “solutions”. If some gunk sticks after the rinse it deserves to be there. And I keep it. I soap use and water.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 25, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> I’ve used a ton of different cleaning solutions in my 20 years of blazing, never liked the taste of a “clean” bong with alcohol or cleaning “solutions”. If some gunk sticks after the rinse it deserves to be there. And I keep it. I soap use and water.


You can rinse it with water after, or toss your dawn in too. Scrubbing is how I've 'accidented' a few bongs


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 25, 2019)

*Pro* *tip* ... from my mandarin master : *Fook* *Yu* *Mang
*
“ One must embrace the essence of fire .... it will release the spirits from within ... “

In other words ... set your grow cups and grow spaces on fire... burn away the negative energy .
Use an accelerant.

“ Accept Defeat ... for it will release your soul “

In other words .... dump every nute , supplement , 3 cups of ph down , bbq ashes , and pine sol into a bowl ( add no water ) and dump on all your plants. The sizzling sound is your plant singing with health.



Here to help


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 26, 2019)

My plants are still alive, one is stretching and I may have to add some more soil. Damn T12's, now i'm actively looking to upgrade them to T5HO, wonder if i can use the same shop light and switch out the components.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 26, 2019)

#540

Not for judging, just show and tell

These are to show the damage
    

About 300w too much light. lol I hope I don’t do that again.

Roots are good, almost fully transitioned.


----------



## Kushash (Mar 26, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> This place kind of became a ghost town.


I'll get more involved in this thread when I'm finished the other comp in a few weeks.
One place I won't skimp over here is sharing in the picture thread.
So much to do.
I needed to tone down the banter in the other comp to stay out of trouble so that posture is carried over to this comp.
When that is over it will be party time.


----------



## Madriffer (Mar 26, 2019)

work bench view now that RR tray is gone.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 26, 2019)

dstroy said:


> #540
> 
> Not for judging, just show and tell
> 
> ...


Maybe the close reflecting surfaces ?????..


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 26, 2019)

Kushash said:


> I'll get more involved in this thread when I'm finished the other comp in a few weeks.
> One place I won't skimp over here is sharing in the picture thread.
> So much to do.
> I needed to tone down the banter in the other comp to stay out of trouble so that posture is carried over to this comp.
> When that is over it will be party time.


Yeah they are very sensitive over there .... bwhahaha


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 27, 2019)

Dyna-gro is following 24 now, but it looks like the remaining ones are contenders if the clones root. Hasn't even been 2 weeks, so they still have time.


----------



## Mellow old School (Mar 27, 2019)

Nice updates people....


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 27, 2019)

Fuckin life has a way of bustin my fuckin balls I might have to bow out guys and gals I'll no for sure in next couple days my contribution to prize pot is still staying tho.lol


----------



## Madriffer (Mar 27, 2019)

This is the progression that the clones will go through.
The last busy plant is the mother of the last single cola plant, and a few more in that tray.


----------



## Madriffer (Mar 27, 2019)

What its all for.


----------



## T macc (Mar 27, 2019)

#414 dropping out...

Seed never popped. I think I drowned it. Loving while high lol

Good luck to everyone. And it's still a rule to send me all prized seeds


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 27, 2019)

@Madriffer , do those bubble cloners tend to do better towards the middle than the edges?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 27, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> What its all for.View attachment 4307790 View attachment 4307791


I find that style of trimmer to take off to much bud. How do you like it?


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 27, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I find that style of trimmer to take off to much bud. How do you like it?


If you have decent size nugs with some density to them they work great for manicuring after the fan leaves are gone. If you have a lot of stuff to go through it does the sorting for you. You'll have some larfy nugs chopped up in the bowl but not as much as you would think.


----------



## Madriffer (Mar 27, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I find that style of trimmer to take off to much bud. How do you like it?


First time using it to dry trim, it ground up fluffier buds. Did one wet trim, denser buds, will need to hand touch up those by hand, left some stems. I do t mind can I g off a little extra as I make oil with it. Hand trimmed after dry is best, but now that my set up is getting online I cannot fathom hand trimming a pound or more every 16 to 18 days.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 27, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> If you have decent size nugs with some density to them they work great for manicuring after the fan leaves are gone. If you have a lot of stuff to go through it does the sorting for you. You'll have some larfy nugs chopped up in the bowl but not as much as you would think.


I had some hard nugs getting chopped up, I use this on occasion now. Mind you it could be a different brand.


----------



## Madriffer (Mar 27, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> @Madriffer , do those bubble cloners tend to do better towards the middle than the edges?


Yes, but that's where the bubbles are concentrated. The small one has an 8 inch disc. The home made has 6 small stones that I try to move around. The 4 dead ones I pulled were from the edge with less water action.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 27, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Yes, but that's where the bubbles are concentrated. The small one has an 8 inch disc. The home made has 6 small stones that I try to move around. The 4 dead ones I pulled were from the edge with less water action.


Cool! I had looked at one, then thought about making one. I was wanting one of the smaller ones because I don't run that much, but I guess it would be better to get a bigger one, and just not use the outer holes?


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 27, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I had some hard nugs getting chopped up, I use this on occasion now. Mind you it could be a different brand.


After using it once on dry (but not cured) and once wet, I think it's handy. I still hand trim any big tops, but I dry the bowl-stuff and dry-sift the keif, and usually pick out the nuggie pieces for "tasting"  

The dry run gave it a nice manicure, the wet run needed a second after it dried, but it dried more evenly with all the junk removed.

I would be willing to bet that they are all the same, cheaper is better unless you are running a business. Mine is decoration except for every 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 27, 2019)

Seeds popped showing you what it looks like now  I hung it back up should have straight as an arrow tap roots tommorow night maybe morning after I will update


----------



## Madriffer (Mar 28, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Cool! I had looked at one, then thought about making one. I was wanting one of the smaller ones because I don't run that much, but I guess it would be better to get a bigger one, and just not use the outer holes?


I made the bigger not only for the size but also helps maintain consistent water level. My small one had 100% success last run.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 28, 2019)

Here's a pic of the whole set-up the girls will be in. I have the light really high for now, but at full intensity. My process is to get them undomed first, then lower the light to about 18" in veg.

The 1pt squirt bottles are great for getting the water to go down the sides of the pot without just soaking into the top first. Hopefully the ring of moisture is consistent all the way down.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 28, 2019)

Quick update i hung the tap root end up so you could see how gravity is pulling it down


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 29, 2019)

This will be my last post about this since I'm going to go ahead and plant them but this was the results I hung them a little crooked last night lol there leaning a bit but you get the point nowhere near as spindly and twisty as setting them on a flat surface


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 29, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> This will be my last post about this since I'm going to go ahead and plant them but this was the resultsView attachment 4308615 I hung them a little crooked last night lol there leaning a bit but you get the point nowhere near as spindly and twisty as setting them on a flat surface


That's cool. I personally don't trust myself with long tails because fumble-fingers might break them. But you definitely proved the point. Also, I think that around day 2 you could open it up and get them all pointing in the right direction then hang them back up and get more even results.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 29, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> That's cool. I personally don't trust myself with long tails because fumble-fingers might break them. But you definitely proved the point. Also, I think that around day 2 you could open it up and get them all pointing in the right direction then hang them back up and get more even results.


Definitely I usually do face them the right way I hung them upside down on purpose this time to show gravity doing its thing also I normally do plant with smaller tails as well but becuase I hung them upside down I needed longer tail to show the process working for instance there is one facing the right way with a smaller tail that more what I go for


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 29, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> That's cool. I personally don't trust myself with long tails because fumble-fingers might break them. But you definitely proved the point. Also, I think that around day 2 you could open it up and get them all pointing in the right direction then hang them back up and get more even results.


It's the fourth one from the right thats more ideal imo


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 29, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Definitely I usually do face them the right way I hung them upside down on purpose this time to show gravity doing its thing also I normally do plant with smaller tails as well but becuase I hung them upside down I needed longer tail to show the process working for instance there is one facing the right way with a smaller tail that more what I go for


Gravity - it's not just a good idea, it's the LAW!


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 29, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Seeds popped showing you what it looks like now View attachment 4307960 I hung it back upView attachment 4307963 should have straight as an arrow tap roots tommorow night maybe morning after I will update


I took a cable box from a free pile and I plug it in to use as a seed pooping warm plate.....shhhhh I don't wanna piss off the morally superior cannabis growers here! Lol


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 29, 2019)

Put the box on its side an use a magnet to hang the bag should still work I've set it upright next to my cable box and that even worked


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 29, 2019)

Covetsculitvars said:


> I took a cable box from a free pile and I plug it in to use as a seed pooping warm plate.....shhhhh I don't wanna piss off the morally superior cannabis growers here! Lol


"Morally superior" buy dropping $13 on a heat mat? WoW!
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00P7U259C/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 29, 2019)

I'm out good luck guys


----------



## Madriffer (Mar 29, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> "Morally superior" buy dropping $13 on a heat mat? WoW!
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00P7U259C/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I 've seen the superior grower attitude show up for less!


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 29, 2019)

I'm trying to figure out who 'the morally superior cannabis growers here' are.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 29, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I'm trying to figure out who 'the morally superior cannabis growers here' are.


Apparently, if we explain what we are doing, we are preaching?


----------



## dstroy (Mar 29, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I'm trying to figure out who 'the morally superior cannabis growers here' are.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 29, 2019)

Some white widow extract


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 29, 2019)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4308957


This


Covetsculitvars said:


> shhhhh I don't wanna piss off the morally superior cannabis growers here!


----------



## dstroy (Mar 29, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> This


I see. You’re as curious as I am.

Double rainbow.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 29, 2019)

@Pa-Nature that self topper is pretty cool I hope it's female


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 29, 2019)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4308957


lol


Mysturis420 said:


> @Pa-Nature that self topper is pretty cool I hope it's female


Yeah me too .


----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 30, 2019)

It appears one of my plants is missing some leaves, weird.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 30, 2019)

@BostonBuds It's a mutant, KILL IT NOW!!!  
Mine are at about the same stage, without the horrendous deformities LOL
 
Here's the furthest along of the 4
 
And the "lollygagger", but not by much. I had to rotate them this morning because they were leaning a little. I also put warning tags as applicable to remind me of nute-specific stuff.


----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 30, 2019)

Haha, I see what ya did there, cut it down huh? The newer leaves seem to have all there fingers so i'll wait it out. I'm really interested in seeing how the auto grows compared to the 2 photos. Appears like its growing faster.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 30, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> Haha, I see what ya did there, cut it down huh?
> 
> View attachment 4309139


I was just kidding. That will probably end up being your best plant LOL
(I don't like Folgers  )


----------



## Opie1971 (Mar 30, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> @BostonBuds It's a mutant, KILL IT NOW!!!
> Mine are at about the same stage, without the horrendous deformities LOL
> View attachment 4309112
> Here's the furthest along of the 4
> ...


Where'd ya find the grow bags with the grommets? I usually just cut a small slit thru the side where I want to anchor, but those would come in handy.


----------



## Kushash (Mar 30, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> It appears one of my plants is missing some leaves, weird.
> 
> View attachment 4309108


I love unique leaves.
I've had the second set of leaves come out with 1,2,3 and 4 blades in the past.
You brought me luck.
I just checked my seedlings for unique leaves.
Never had a 5 blade leaf on the second set of leaves until today.
I better break out the 600w MH soon cause I need more power lol.
This is one of my old seeds labeled SPNB-1.
Made my day!
Happy Growing!


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 30, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Where'd ya find the grow bags with the grommets? I usually just cut a small slit thru the side where I want to anchor, but those would come in handy.


Thanks! I bought a grommet kit at a craft store and add them. It was only about $10 
I have a monster-cropped clone that had a real mess of sprouts and stuff on the trunk I wasn't keeping. I added this so I could add more soil and cover it. Started with the plastic mesh but it wasn't sturdy enough to tie to for LST so I added the 1/4" galvanized mesh after. So they come in handy for other stuff too 
 
I don't have the galvanized stuff in the soil past the eyelets because I don't know about that galvanizing stuff, but installing a sturdy mesh would be easier and give you more tie-down options. You could just staple it to the cloth pot easier. But I would rather find a sturdy plastic or other mesh.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 30, 2019)

Kushash said:


> I love unique leaves.
> I've had the second set of leaves come out with 1,2,3 and 4 blades in the past.
> You brought me luck.
> I just checked my seedlings for unique leaves.
> ...


Look at my middle pic above. The one on the right has some separation and a 4th lobe


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 30, 2019)

Damn, now I have to kill it LOL


----------



## Kushash (Mar 30, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Look at my middle pic above. The one on the right has some separation and a 4th lobe


My goal is 13 lobes within the next 5 weeks.
Might only be 11 but I'm shooting for 13.


----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 30, 2019)

Thats a great idea adding grommets to the pots. I tried lst on a previous plant and used small paper binder clips I happen to have on hand.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 30, 2019)

#115
Quick non visual update I'm up to 14 clones rooted I'm expecting all to root within the next day or so then while the roots toughen up I'll start charging my coco


----------



## Mellow old School (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 31, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> \I'm really interested in seeing how the auto grows compared to the 2 photos. Appears like its growing faster.View attachment 4309139


I haven't grown an auto yet, but I am interested to see what one does start to finish. Are those about 1 gallon coffee cans? Are yo going to change the light cycle on it when you do the others or does it have a separate home?


----------



## BostonBuds (Mar 31, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I haven't grown an auto yet, but I am interested to see what one does start to finish. Are those about 1 gallon coffee cans? Are yo going to change the light cycle on it when you do the others or does it have a separate home?


They are regular size 11oz coffee containers. I keep my 2' T12 shop light on 24/7, it's old so I prefer not to keep switching it on and off possibly ruining the ballast. I currently have a plant flowering which may take another month, so when the auto does start to flower ill just permanently switch it to there. As it is I put these seedlings in the "flower" room during the day, they seem to like the higher temps, then back under T12's. This contest is technically my 2nd grow, and I still havent finished a plant yet.


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 31, 2019)

I have never watered seedlings this often, but I have been nearer the coast and had high humidity regardless. Dealing with rH in the 30's I don't think every 3 days is too much, and when I lifted them to check last night they were light, and the soil was loose like a beanbag chair\ - we'll see. I checked this morning and they are all perky. 

They have had no nutes other than what is already in the soil, and the FFHF and FFLD have a whole shopping list of microbes and mico's and stuff. I messed up in the past feeding too early and not taking that into account, live and learn. They have had cal-mag at 5ml/gl just to compensate for my R/O, except the dyna-gro plant which got their equivalent. Silica is another thing I use regularly once I start feeding. Dyna-gro has their version in the sample kit, the other three will get the Botanicare "silica blast" (same people that make cal-mag).


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 31, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> They are regular size 11oz coffee containers. I keep my 2' T12 shop light on 24/7, it's old so I prefer not to keep switching it on and off possibly ruining the ballast. I currently have a plant flowering which may take another month, so when the auto does start to flower ill just permanently switch it to there. As it is I put these seedlings in the "flower" room during the day, they seem to like the higher temps, then back under T12's. This contest is technically my 2nd grow, and I still havent finished a plant yet.


Cool. My first grow was a "hey there's a seed lets put it in dirt" thing. It grew, flowered, stopped etc. because I had no clue about light schedules 
Long story short, they grew for about 180 days, were about 8" tall and with 2 plants I "harvested" a quarter-bag off one and an eighth of the other LOL (11g total). But it was PRIMO! Anyway, I found a forum and read and learned and got hooked.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 31, 2019)

Gotta love when your 5 foot wide closet is filled to the brim now it just has to last us 3 months fingers crossed


----------



## H.A.F. (Mar 31, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Gotta love when your 5 foot wide closet is filled to the brim View attachment 4309922now it just has to last us 3 months fingers crossed


You need to hire some teenagers to trim all that cheap LOL


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 31, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> You need to hire some teenagers to trim all that cheap LOL


Just me and the wife and shes OCD about it so are bud is pretty much leafless alot of neck pain and alot of scissor hash later and were set for a while next is the bubble mmmm bubbble


----------



## Mysturis420 (Mar 31, 2019)

I'll be making some bubble in 2 or 3 days I'll post the results


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 31, 2019)

It’s time to top it right?


----------



## Cappuchino (Apr 1, 2019)

Weekly update.



Cappuchino said:


> #460
> 2 weeks old plant. Start light LST now in hope to have a short bush in couple of weeks from now.
> Feeding with Grow nutrients and she likes it.


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 2, 2019)

Looking good people...


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 2, 2019)

Hey you growing pro's! Non contest question about something I haven't seen before. I have this monster-cropped clone in mid to late flower.
The arrow is one of the lower "larf???" buds, about the size of a golf ball and growing.

All of the inner and lower tops look amazing like this and are still popping new leaves and calyxes.

But the 4 top cola show no growth whatsoever, and haven't since they started browning

Has anyone else seen this, and is it a sign of anything in particular? (I know I slacked on the cal-mag)


----------



## Mysturis420 (Apr 2, 2019)

Trimming going good so far as you can tell the wife didnt get ahold of this one yet shes gunna flip about the leaves lol oh well


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 3, 2019)

What a difference from my 1st grow in December to this grow, learning alot.

My 1st grow, 41 days under T12's.
 

This grow, 18 days.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 3, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> What a difference from my 1st grow in December to this grow, learning alot.
> 
> My 1st grow, 41 days under T12's.
> View attachment 4311308
> ...


Wow, that's a huge difference. 
I'm surprised at the 41 day pics. Obviously you learned there are better lights out there.


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 3, 2019)

Here's a question, is the plant supposed to smell like weed when its flowering? My plant doesnt smell like weed, it smells chemically and like a barn yard. It does not have that nice weed smell. It's bag seed so I dont know what strain it is. Could it just be a garbage plant? I flipped it to 12/12 on Feb 17th.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 3, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> Here's a question, is the plant supposed to smell like weed when its flowering? My plant doesnt smell like weed, it smells chemically and like a barn yard. It does not have that nice weed smell. It's bag seed so I dont know what strain it is. Could it just be a garbage plant? I flipped it to 12/12 on Feb 17th.
> 
> View attachment 4311519
> View attachment 4311520


Definitely garbage! Just chop it down and get it dry real good before you mail it to me 
Many different smells while growing, and usually the unpleasant ones are the most fun. Skunk, diesel, etc. Some of the barnyard could be what you are growing in (the fertilizer and stuff)
try lightly running your finger on a bud, then smelling that. Should just be chemical then.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Apr 3, 2019)

One of the phenos that came in my raspberry moonshine pack smelled like a dieing carcus I called it the garbage plant it made me gag when I smelled it great plant but clearly not the real raspberry so it got the cut was a great hash maker from what I remember


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 3, 2019)

I was just looking at my schedule and my seedlings are due for water or feed on the 5th - which happens to be the beginning of the 4th week of the competition. Flipping on 5/9 (end of week 8 of competition) allows a full 10 weeks for flower, but I may not wait that long since I have small pots and don't want them rootbound by the end. 

One thing I learned on my first small pot grow was that they need less water more often. I was following a checklist and doing feed-water etc. I got to week 4 or 5 on the flower schedule and was beginning to put late-flower type nutes in it and realized it had only been a 3 weeks since I flipped, and she was just popping pistils really good. Hashtag-stonermoment.

I plan to flip on May 1st and hopefully have a smoke report by the end. During this month of veg I want to see how much they drink and how often, and make sure I figure out a reasonable feeding schedule to get them the right stuff at the right time, at about the right level.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 4, 2019)

Day 19 folks 
Time to make these things grow .
I hope this is a fem cause its a beast .


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 4, 2019)

Here is day 14 of my last seedlings ...I pushed them as this time I never did .
the one in the lower right corner of first pic is a KOMA

Day 18


BUT NOW these will get shoved hard 
must say I like the look even though I spent most time clipping over the last 3 weeks
Shit I started before the comp.


this grows clones and moms to be


----------



## J.James (Apr 4, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Hey you growing pro's! Non contest question about something I haven't seen before. I have this monster-cropped clone in mid to late flower.
> The arrow is one of the lower "larf???" buds, about the size of a golf ball and growing.
> View attachment 4310763
> All of the inner and lower tops look amazing like this and are still popping new leaves and calyxes.
> ...


Very strange, let me know how it comes out in the end.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 4, 2019)

J.James said:


> Very strange, let me know how it comes out in the end.


I'm basically going to ignore the tops and harvest based on everything else. It's all browning nice and even now, and there may be some new pistils popping right under the top leaves, but still nothing on the tops.


----------



## dstroy (Apr 4, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> Here's a question, is the plant supposed to smell like weed when its flowering? My plant doesnt smell like weed, it smells chemically and like a barn yard. It does not have that nice weed smell. It's bag seed so I dont know what strain it is. Could it just be a garbage plant? I flipped it to 12/12 on Feb 17th.
> 
> View attachment 4311519
> View attachment 4311520


It depends.

You can grow a plant perfectly, perfect environment, perfect everything and still get garbage. So it isn't always grower error. I don't have a lot of experience, just sharing what I know.

An easy way to tell if it is you, or is the plant, would be to get your hands on a strain that a lot of people are growing and compare your results. Then adjust your growing style until you get the result you want.


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 4, 2019)

Do we have an updated list of participants? Just curious what our numbers are at.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 4, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Do we have an updated list of participants? Just curious what our numbers are at.


No one has been DQ'd in a while. Some people have dropped out it looks like, but are still on the list. They'll be DQ'd when they miss a pic update.
Has anyone been checking to see if anyone went more than a week without posting a pic?


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 4, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Has anyone been checking to see if anyone went more than a week without posting a pic?


1-2-3 NOT IT!


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 4, 2019)

What we are in it for.


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 4, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> 1-2-3 NOT IT!


I am getting a spreadsheet together that I can share on Google Docs for everyone to see. I will post a link when it's up.


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 4, 2019)

Current flower room. Gonna scrub up 2 empty trays and reservoirs. Transplant Sat and change 2 active reservoirs. Glad spring is here, can start using the old nute solution in veg and flower gardens.


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 4, 2019)

Here's my list, let me know if it's correct.


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 4, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> Here's my list, let me know if it's correct.
> 
> View attachment 4312209


Seems a legit count to me. 1 in 7 to make top 3.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 4, 2019)

@Realbax your number was 492


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 4, 2019)

Question.......

What is rule when one reaches harvest *Before *18th week ?

What is there to post .... to keep weekly update and stay on the radar for votes ?
I’m not running leggy sativas ....lol ( you know they would run pretty much that long. )


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 4, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> Question.......
> 
> What is rule when one reaches harvest *Before *18th week ?
> 
> ...


Once your grow is done and you say it is done, it's over. You don't have to post pic updates unless you want to, still with the player number. You still have to vote at the end or you are DQ'd.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 4, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> Question.......
> 
> What is rule when one reaches harvest *Before *18th week ?
> 
> ...


Could be of the harvest, how you dry, when you trim, etc. Even the harvest weight and a smoke report if it you are done that early - bud porn


----------



## Mysturis420 (Apr 5, 2019)

Final harvest 765 grams now on to the hash  we really need to get a trim bin


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 5, 2019)

*Update ————
*
I’m afraid I will *drop out of this competition*. I was hoping that I would not have to deal with some personal issues ( sister ) that *might *result in a possible visit of popo. I cannot risk it. 
So unfortunately, I have to do a full purge. 

I plan to get back to normality in a month as I battle her and her control of our elder mother. 
So , my fellow competitors ........ I will still watch how this great competition it will pan out , there is many favorites but I will no longer be able to vote. 

Sorry for that. 

Peace  Budz


----------



## J.James (Apr 5, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Update ————
> *
> I’m afraid I will *drop out of this competition*. I was hoping that I would not have to deal with some personal issues ( sister ) that *might *result in a possible visit of popo. I cannot risk it.
> So unfortunately, I have to do a full purge.


Sorry to see you go but safety is #1, Stay Safe Brother


----------



## J.James (Apr 5, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> Here's my list, let me know if it's correct.
> 
> View attachment 4312209


@CrystalWildFlowerz has not posted a photo in over a week
@GirlGrowsGirls needs to post a photo today


----------



## Go go n chill (Apr 5, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Final harvest 765 gramsView attachment 4312479 now on to the hashView attachment 4312480 View attachment 4312483 we really need to get a trim bin


That’s some AWESOME looking trim! Crazy heaps of it.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 5, 2019)

Side Note:
Players, if you are dropping out, we'll wait until you DQ in the event you change your mind, you are still in until then.


----------



## dstroy (Apr 5, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Update ————
> *
> I’m afraid I will *drop out of this competition*. I was hoping that I would not have to deal with some personal issues ( sister ) that *might *result in a possible visit of popo. I cannot risk it.
> So unfortunately, I have to do a full purge.
> ...


Sorry man, no worries. Wish you could’ve stuck around to the end. Hope everything works out.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Apr 5, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> Here's my list, let me know if it's correct.
> 
> View attachment 4312209





J.James said:


> @CrystalWildFlowerz has not posted a photo in over a week
> @GirlGrowsGirls needs to post a photo today


Thank you.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 5, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Update ————
> *
> I’m afraid I will *drop out of this competition*. I was hoping that I would not have to deal with some personal issues ( sister ) that *might *result in a possible visit of popo. I cannot risk it.
> So unfortunately, I have to do a full purge.
> ...


That sucks man. I was looking forward to running with you even though I was going to beat you. 
Seriously though, better safe than sorry.


----------



## Way2-High (Apr 5, 2019)

We all win in this competition! Heaps of information and pics to boot. Keep doing what you do everyone it’s awesome!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 5, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Update ————
> *
> I’m afraid I will *drop out of this competition*. I was hoping that I would not have to deal with some personal issues ( sister ) that *might *result in a possible visit of popo. I cannot risk it.
> So unfortunately, I have to do a full purge.
> ...


Take care of business first brother be safe and chillin vibes your way .


----------



## Way2-High (Apr 5, 2019)

Had a few so the # isn’t the picture. I’ll post it here.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Way2-High (Apr 5, 2019)

My second picture is a perfect example of light burn because of water that focused the lights and caused burn.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 5, 2019)

This plant is a beast runn at 7 nodes now I may FIMM it soon


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 5, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> My second picture is a perfect example of light burn because of water that focused the lights and caused burn.


I get that from lack of light ?

 

OR 
If I have super fast growth over night with no light on .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 5, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> im sorry that you lack a life! Your personal issues shouldn’t be discussed here. Pm me if you need a pick me up.
> 
> Just fuckin around it’s all good. Hopefully I’ll eventually be able to grow something worthwhile.


Excuse me ?


----------



## Way2-High (Apr 5, 2019)

The post didn’t load properly sorry about that.


----------



## J.James (Apr 5, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Had a few so the # isn’t the picture. I’ll post it here. View attachment 4312885
> 
> View attachment 4312887


That is a Donkey Dan @Way2-High and I am sure of it. 
 

Did Sherry ever pop?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 5, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> The post didn’t load properly sorry about that.


How should it have gone ???


----------



## Way2-High (Apr 5, 2019)

J.James said:


> That is a Donkey Dan @Way2-High and I am sure of it.
> View attachment 4312904
> 
> Did Sherry ever pop?


 
She did pop seed but I tried to “help” her along to keep up and fucked up. Sorry!


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## J.James (Apr 5, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> View attachment 4312907
> She did pop seed but I tried to “help” her along to keep up and fucked up. Sorry!


It's all good, These things happen. Dan is Indica-dominant, Has a 1/3 height jump first 3 weeks of flipping to flower and Flowers in 45 - 55 days from showing sex. Watch for Cal-Mag issues in early flower or you will lose the fan leaves mid flower to Rusty Spots. When I still used bottled nutrients 1/4th strength of the recommended dose seemed to be enough, she burns easy.


----------



## Way2-High (Apr 5, 2019)

J.James said:


> It's all good, These things happen. Dan is Indica-dominant, Has a 1/3 height jump first 3 weeks of flipping to flower and Flowers in 45 - 55 days from showing sex. Watch for Cal-Mag issues in early flower or you will lose the fan leaves mid flower to Rusty Spots. When I still used bottled nutrients 1/4th strength recommended dose seemed to be enough, she burns easy.


 I can’t wait to see how he she does. Hopefully I’ll make you proud.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 5, 2019)

3 white widow plants .345 grams


avg size nugz


----------



## J.James (Apr 5, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> I can’t wait to see how he she does. Hopefully I’ll make you proud.


Dan's a beast when grown out.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 5, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> avg size nugz
> View attachment 4312914


dam my mouse is resin bound


----------



## Mysturis420 (Apr 5, 2019)

Forgot I was keeping track and stop taking pictures half way thru opps lol but here is the purp in bucket golden bag￼ purp results 160 bag of regular raspberry moonshine batch  then at this point at 5 in the morning I guess I forgot to keep taking pics so heres the final results  and next the rosin mmm!!!!


----------



## Mysturis420 (Apr 5, 2019)

Lol look at that fat belly


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 5, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Forgot I was keeping track and stop taking pictures half way thru opps lol


Happens to me all the time. About an hour after I remember what I was doing, right after I said "After this bowl, I'm going to...".


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 5, 2019)

Shatter night of the karamelo seed plants .
This is one plant 
Just stripped after let die on the vine .
Few oz's fir sure . 
  
Clean nug shot .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 5, 2019)

First a big foot then of to the blaster .


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 5, 2019)

First , I wanna chime in and say thanks for the kind vibes from you guys .
Unlike the “ douchebaggery “ in the dog pound competition a few threads over.

Sisters are like chancre sores ..... when they flare up , they flare up.
She threw a rat on me as a teen .... “ I’m telling you smoking da weed ! “
Quick kick in the ass out of my room ...... so now it would not be a stretch the bitch to throw another rat my way.


Anyways , i hilariously swapped my plants to .... DAD’S VEGGIE GARDEN
So I can leave my lights hanging..... innocent looking greens.

I’m gonna actually pop the peppers out properly and may look for some ghost / reapers .
So “ why not “ ?

Got lots of bud jarred ( another thing I have to deal with ) , so getting faded is still a go.

Behold ......


 

And I did something similar with my 3x3 .

Fucking sisters .... I need a “ dirty deed done dirt cheap “ .... lol.

I will still lurk this great thread .... time to blaze


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 5, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> First , I wanna chime in and say thanks for the kind vibes from you guys .
> Unlike the “ douchebaggery “ in the dog pound competition a few threads over.
> 
> Sisters are like chancre sores ..... when they flare up , they flare up.
> ...


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 5, 2019)

All cleaned up . Now to load and blast .
Stems removed 
 
Now seeds screened out .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 6, 2019)

tube loaded last chance for a for rips before the blast .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 6, 2019)

All blasted outside .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 6, 2019)

And the boil off


----------



## dstroy (Apr 6, 2019)

Once the flower tent is done I’ll cut it down and move the Tennessee kush #2 into it

Gettin there


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 6, 2019)

Definitely no ill effects from any of their feedings. It appears they are well rooted now. I always worry about the first feed. Too early, too much, etc. Now that the hurdle has been crossed, game on!
Posted here because you can't see a number. I'll have to work on that...


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 6, 2019)

*J.James* the local outlaw RIU sheriff...


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 6, 2019)

I had some hunting to do last night, I noticed 2 tiny flies on my plants under the T12 light. I would love to know how I got flies, the potting soil is brand new never outside, and I never noticed them in my closet grow area nor on my tropical house plants. I got lucky and bought some fly paper down the corner convenience store.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Apr 6, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> I had some hunting to do last night, I noticed 2 tiny flies on my plants under the T12 light. I would love to know how I got flies, the potting soil is brand new never outside, and I never noticed them in my closet grow area nor on my tropical house plants. I got lucky and bought some fly paper down the corner convenience store.
> 
> View attachment 4313061 View attachment 4313062


Same happen to me I'm still fighting them I've never had a bug before and I'm new to coco and I guess top feeding can cause problems luckily there mostly just a pest its larva that's the problem I watered with beneficial microbes and let it dry some first they hate dry dirt I'm still fighting the adults tho it's been a pain


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 6, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> the potting soil is brand new never outside


At one time it was outside. More than likely they came from eggs that were laid in the soil. That's just it, we never know what our medium has been subjected too before it's bagged up. It pays to be ready to battle pests before they show up.

J. James gets my vote as local "Sheriff" as well, lol.


----------



## dstroy (Apr 6, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> I had some hunting to do last night, I noticed 2 tiny flies on my plants under the T12 light. I would love to know how I got flies, the potting soil is brand new never outside, and I never noticed them in my closet grow area nor on my tropical house plants. I got lucky and bought some fly paper down the corner convenience store.
> 
> View attachment 4313061 View attachment 4313062


 

fungus gnat

You can try diatomaceous earth, since you've only seen two flies.

If they persist, you can use 

https://www.amazon.com/Summit-Responsible-Solutions-Mosquito-Bits/dp/B0001AUF8G/ref=asc_df_B0001AUF8G/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=198132262756&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=16742013772913012178&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9002247&hvtargid=pla-349680527968&psc=1

a little goes a long way

If they still persist, you can use pesticides but I have never had to take it there.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 6, 2019)

if your soil fill the top of the pot with perlite 2 inches deep .
Water from bottom only alowing the top to dry out .
Also cover drain holes with tape before and after watering .
The perlite with dry up the nesting area at the top and the hole covered will prevent them from invading the bottom .
Throw in some yellow stickys to catch the adults .


----------



## Mysturis420 (Apr 6, 2019)

Final results for th raspberry 
12073 and purp 73  and now the fun part bubble dabs since this is all full melt I might as well give them all a try


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 6, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Same happen to me I'm still fighting them I've never had a bug before and I'm new to coco and I guess top feeding can cause problems luckily there mostly just a pest its larva that's the problem I watered with beneficial microbes and let it dry some first they hate dry dirt I'm still fighting the adults tho it's been a pain


Read up on it first, but a flush with peroxide/water kills the larvae without damaging the roots. I think it's about a 20:1 or 30:1 ratio.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Apr 6, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> if your soil fill the top of the pot with perlite 2 inches deep .
> Water from bottom only alowing the top to dry out .
> Also cover drain holes with tape before and after watering .
> The perlite with dry up the nesting area at the top and the hole covered will prevent them from invading the bottom .
> Throw in some yellow stickys to catch the adults .


These are pretty much the exact steps I took to prevent them in the future great advice


----------



## Mysturis420 (Apr 6, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Read up on it first, but a flush with peroxide/water kills the larvae without damaging the roots. I think it's about a 20:1 or 30:1 ratio.


I actually did this as well right before I added the microbs also good advice lol


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 6, 2019)

Karamelo from a 90 gram run .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 6, 2019)

Just did a blast wow its nice a strong


----------



## Mysturis420 (Apr 6, 2019)

I'll be doing a press soon


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 6, 2019)

Ok put it back in chamber for final finish ,
I really want an oven


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 6, 2019)

Garden veggies planted. The wife germed the seeds, not quite enough water in paper towels. So, I started with fresh Tomato seeds. The rest should pull through.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 6, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Garden veggies planted. The wife germed the seeds, not quite enough water in paper towels. So, I started with fresh Tomato seeds. The rest should pull through.


I rigged a little screened-in greenhouse thing on my back porch. I have about a dozen tomatoes and peppers in there, and cooking herbs, but the bulk are outside getting better sun and rain-water. But I know that after the Japanese Beetles attack that will eventually happen, and other critters, I should have a dozen plants that are bug free even if they are smaller and slower.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 6, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> im sorry that you lack a life! Your personal issues shouldn’t be discussed here. Pm me if you need a pick me up.
> Just fuckin around it’s all good. Hopefully I’ll eventually be able to grow something worthwhile.





Pa-Nature said:


> Excuse me ?





Way2-High said:


> The post didn’t load properly sorry about that.





Pa-Nature said:


> How should it have gone ???


What!? That's it, it's already over?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 6, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> What!? That's it, it's already over?


not really worth my while to fight with ...to be honest ...he has enough on his brain .
I'll just keep my brain simmered with this karamelo glass .


----------



## Cappuchino (Apr 7, 2019)

My weekly update.


Cappuchino said:


> #460
> Weekly update. Nothing spacial happens right now. Almast 3 weeks old, I am expecting to have a boom in vegetation grow next coupl of weeks.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 7, 2019)

I've seen the pics of feeding steps on the other page. I hadn't planned on specific pics of it with 4 different nute systems I am running, but it might be worth a pic or two when I am into heavy feeding with 27 different things on 4 plants


----------



## Way2-High (Apr 7, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> What!? That's it, it's already over?


Ya sorry about that @Pa-Nature I get too drunk sometimes when the house is empty. 
Sorry there wasn’t a show BP.


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 7, 2019)

Not sure if anyone cares to use it... but just in case, this is what I am using to track this (and other competitions I do): https://1drv.ms/x/s!AvzJ8ykBM-aEaYVVBVmymDARTKc cc @Dyna-Gro


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 7, 2019)

Cool! Sort by column "C" and see how many are left 

It's 21 LOL


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 7, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Not sure if anyone cares to use it... but just in case, this is what I am using to track this (and other competitions I do): https://1drv.ms/x/s!AvzJ8ykBM-aEaYVVBVmymDARTKc cc @Dyna-Gro


that's sweet.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 7, 2019)

7-9 nodes under the canopy


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 8, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Not sure if anyone cares to use it... but just in case, this is what I am using to track this (and other competitions I do): https://1drv.ms/x/s!AvzJ8ykBM-aEaYVVBVmymDARTKc cc @Dyna-Gro


Did J.James come up with that?


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 8, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Did J.James come up with that?


No, I did. Why, does he have something similar?


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 8, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> No, I did. Why, does he have something similar?


It had his name at the top. WOW you are doing one for each player?!


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 8, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> It had his name at the top. WOW you are doing one for each player?!


Click the link that says Index, it will take you back to the overall standings sheet. Everyone is in one book.


----------



## J.James (Apr 8, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Did J.James come up with that?





DesertPlants said:


> No, I did. Why, does he have something similar?





Big Perm said:


> It had his name at the top. WOW you are doing one for each player?!


That's all @DesertPlants, I had no part in it. Great work, Top-notch organizational skills


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 8, 2019)

Wow, that is impressive!
Looks like there might be another Sheriff in town.


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 8, 2019)

I get a bit obsessive compulsive, so if I go overboard, just ignore me.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 8, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> I get a bit obsessive compulsive, so if I go overboard, just ignore me.


Good job bro


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 8, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> It had his name at the top. WOW you are doing one for each player?!


Its in numerical order


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 8, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Its in numerical order


I just clicked the link he posted, it had J.J.'s name at the top. I had no idea he was doing one for each player, holy crap. Awesome.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 8, 2019)

@Realbax Please read this *link *


----------



## dstroy (Apr 8, 2019)

Did you write a little scraper or are you doing that by hand? @DesertPlants 

Motivated.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 8, 2019)

We've got a battle for Sheriff


We've also got a few in a battle for most clueless


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 8, 2019)

The basic setup was by hand, but now, all I do is add links to each persons page and everything else updates. I was going to write something using the XenForo API, but it’s locked down here. I will probably throw together an HTML parser to make it easier, I just haven’t yet.


----------



## MadMel (Apr 9, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> Just ripped open two bags of coast of maine stonington blend soil. I've never used this soil but just looking at it, it is a beautiful, beautiful mix. Not sure what it equates too & don't feel like doing math but I did add six~18oz cups of #4 perlite to the mix. I also added four ~18oz cups of worm shit to the mix as well. It was already premixed with perlite & worm shit but I like a fluffy mix & the added worm shit can only add more biology to the mix. Each com sb bag is 1.5 CF. so this is what it looks like all mixed together. I'm going to let it sit in this bin for a few days next to a heater to get things going in the soil. It has been sitting in my mud room cold as shit for the past two months. So it's time to warm it up, so all that biology can come out of dormancy!
> 
> I'm still not sure what I'm going to run for beans. I've got a nice little stash of genetics to choose from. I have 17 fem peyote critical from barneys, 11 fem holy punch from greenhouse, 5 fem blue gelato 41 from barneys, 5 fem pink sherbet from feminised, 5 fem king gelato from feminised, 2 fem cindy 99 unknown, 2 fem double berry unknown, 4 mexican airlines from fastbuds, 4 blackbery kush from fastbuds & 2 auto wild thailand ryder from world of seeds. I think I'm going to stay away from the autos. They produced a good yeild last run and both smokes are really good. After my run with autos even though the grow went good and I got good buds. I feel like they are not worth growing in the tent during this time of year. I'll probably just toss them in the raised bed in my yard in a few more weeks and see how they do outside.
> 
> ...


You have a bunch of peyote critical, supposed to be some reality good stuff too. That is what I think anyway. I will also be growing some Peyote Critical myself, but not entering the competition.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 9, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> I get a bit obsessive compulsive, so if I go overboard, just ignore me.


OCD is a definite plus in weed growing!!! I grow-by-pruning. I decide what stays and what goes, and do it early to keep the plant from wasting effort. Doing a manifold is soothing LOL


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 9, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> The basic setup was by hand, but now, all I do is add links to each persons page and everything else updates. I was going to write something using the XenForo API, but it’s locked down here. I will probably throw together an HTML parser to make it easier, I just haven’t yet.


I also have a BS in Elem. Ed. and can dig the shit out of a spreadsheet  I saw the student numbers tabs, links to pics posted, etc. I'm right there with you dude! Saved the link  
I was looking it over and thinking "Hmmmm, that dude is out if he doesn't post today" then dude updated and it was funny - to me - because I was high - I do that occasionally


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 9, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> View attachment 4314435


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 9, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> View attachment 4314435


But that rug really tied the room together


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 9, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> #125 update
> I believe that on most plants, the 1st two nodes are "training wheels". Both the single-blade seed-leaf and sprout, and the 3-toed-sloth leaf and sprout are there for initial support, and thereafter are worthless unless you like LARF that detracts from your prime growers.
> View attachment 4314726 View attachment 4314727 View attachment 4314729 View attachment 4314730
> Here we have all 4 with their now useless appendages removed. I like to do it early to promote growth in what's left, and to make it less painful  Once they start getting bigger it's harder to do.
> ...


At this stage those are needed to capture light to aid in growing ...JMHO
It was only 9 pics not 27 and the pics were very nice . Made me order something 
I need all the help I can get ....Thanks JJ


----------



## J.James (Apr 9, 2019)

@H.A.F. "Everyone is free to post however they would like, I'll be posting full size photos."


Big Perm said:


> A phone probably isn't the best device to use for this competition. 18 weeks, 30 something people, that's a lot of photos, I understand.
> I personally scroll through threads, thumbnails are an inconvenience for me because I have to click on each picture and go back and then click on the next one, that's a lot of clicking to see a depressed plant.
> Everyone is free to post however they would like, I'll be posting full size photos.


Making it an inconvenience for the host of the event to view your photos @H.A.F. probably not a wise idea if you want to win.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 9, 2019)

All those pictures help defend a cheating claim, too. j/s


----------



## Way2-High (Apr 9, 2019)

Hey guys, I know I’m not gonna win anything and just here to have some fun. With that being said I wanna ask you guys how I should grow my plant? should I just let it run and see how she turns out without any modifications, or should I train the hell out of it Like I did on my current plant?


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 9, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Hey guys, I know I’m not gonna win anything and just here to have some fun. With that being said I wanna ask you guys how I should grow my plant? should I just let it run and see how she turns out without any modifications, or should I train the hell out of it Like I did on my current plant?
> View attachment 4314793 View attachment 4314794


Only one plant and 18 weeks, I'd train the wheels off that girl!


----------



## J.James (Apr 9, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Hey guys, I know I’m not gonna win anything and just here to have some fun. With that being said I wanna ask you guys how I should grow my plant? should I just let it run and see how she turns out without any modifications, or should I train the hell out of it Like I did on my current plant?
> View attachment 4314793 View attachment 4314794


I'd Scrog him out 3 weeks before flower and watch the Dan take shape


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 9, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Hey guys, I know I’m not gonna win anything and just here to have some fun. With that being said I wanna ask you guys how I should grow my plant? should I just let it run and see how she turns out without any modifications, or should I train the hell out of it Like I did on my current plant?
> View attachment 4314793 View attachment 4314794


SEE!!! A plant like this deserves a full size pic! (the bottom one not so much LOL)


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 9, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> At this stage those are needed to capture light to aid in growing ...JMHO
> It was only 9 pics not 27 and the pics were very nice . Made me order something
> I need all the help I can get ....Thanks JJ


LOL
Yeah, but I think they were the same picture every time! LOL


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 9, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Only one plant and 18 weeks, I'd train the wheels off that girl!


I'd watch the clock. You need "X" amount of time to flower. So that means you have to flip at a certain point, and the training would need to be done prior to that. Have fun with it and do something you haven't tried yet,


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 9, 2019)

Is the deadline for when the plants have to be harvested or dried?


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 9, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Is the deadline for when the plants have to be harvested or dried?


Non-specific. It doesn't say.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 9, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Is the deadline for when the plants have to be harvested or dried?


If an auto or something goes 9 weeks, then you are done when you say you are and are judged on the 9 weeks.
If your grow goes past 18 weeks you are judged up to the 18th week.
If your grow goes 17 weeks. You say when your grow is done so are judged on the 17 weeks.
The grow ends when you say it ends, or stops counting on the last day of the comp. The comp is growing, so drying and curing aren't included.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 9, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> All those pictures help defend a cheating claim, too. j/s


A. It was sarcasm, and in good fun. Not my circus, not my clowns  
B. A pic of all plants at once would more likely "defend" than 7 piecemeal pics.


----------



## Way2-High (Apr 9, 2019)

I don’t think I’ll ever use a scrog because I like to take the plants out and give them individual attention for pruning and such. As far as time frame goes I’ll listen to what she wants and act accordingly. Kinda liking my 44 day veg though. I’ll see how it goes.


----------



## Way2-High (Apr 9, 2019)

Someone should veg for 18 weeks!


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 9, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Someone should veg for 18 weeks!


Hmm... I am doing two plants... I could always turn one in to clones. It would also be the perfect chance to compare QBs to Vero 29s. I have been wanting to do my own comparison for a while.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 9, 2019)

On a side note:


Dyna-Gro said:


> *Do not talk about other players or their photos in this thread when posting your photos!*





Dyna-Gro said:


> *THIS THREAD IS FOR PICTURES ONLY!!!*
> 
> ALL photos must have your player # in the photo.
> 
> Discussion will remain in the original competition page.


I found it on the first post. Section 3, Article 25.1b, Subsection 8C, third paragraph from the left.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 9, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> View attachment 4314910
> Make some monsters!!


Is that Farrokh throating a mic?


----------



## pthobson (Apr 9, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Hey guys, I know I’m not gonna win anything and just here to have some fun. With that being said I wanna ask you guys how I should grow my plant? should I just let it run and see how she turns out without any modifications, or should I train the hell out of it Like I did on my current plant?
> View attachment 4314793 View attachment 4314794


Nice man you should definitely do some training. I like to top twice and tie down to keep em low until flower. I also prune lowers but nothing too crazy. Nice plant by the way! Am I even supposed to be posting in here or is it just for competitors? Sorry in advance if so. Nice job to everyone


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 9, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Hey guys, I know I’m not gonna win anything and just here to have some fun. With that being said I wanna ask you guys how I should grow my plant? should I just let it run and see how she turns out without any modifications, or should I train the hell out of it Like I did on my current plant?
> View attachment 4314793 View attachment 4314794


I'd have to recommend something you've never done before, some high stress training? Maybe something that has never been done before by anyone like upside down manifolding? 
Just trying to help, my chances.


----------



## Way2-High (Apr 9, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Is that Farrokh throating a mic?


It was Freddy mercury and I wouldn’t doubt it if he tried to. Lmao!!!


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 9, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> It was Freddy mercury and I wouldn’t doubt it if he tried to. Lmao!!!


Oh, I thought it was Farrokh Bulsara


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 9, 2019)

I'm just messin with ya


----------



## J.James (Apr 9, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> On a side note:
> 
> 
> I found it on the first post. Section 3, Article 25.1b, Subsection 8C, third paragraph from the left.


I've been waiting for @Dyna-Gro to start deleting posts but still think they are out on tour. I assumed that any post containing a photo without a number would have the entire post deleted and anyone talking in the photo thread would get drawn and quartered. it's going to be exciting to see!


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Apr 9, 2019)

J.James said:


> I've been waiting for @Dyna-Gro to start deleting posts but still think they are out on tour. I assumed that any post containing a photo without a number would have the entire post deleted and anyone talking in the photo thread would get drawn and quartered. it's going to be exciting to see!


I'm so glad you brought this up!
We tried reporting the posts when the rules started getting broken. The response from the RIU staff was that people are free to post what they want where they want. We respect their forum rules, but to maintain enforcement of our rules, anyone breaking them from this point forward is disqualified. Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 9, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> I'm so glad you brought this up!
> We tried reporting the posts when the rules started getting broken. The response from the RIU staff was that people are free to post what they want where they want. We respect their forum rules, but to maintain enforcement of our rules, anyone breaking them from this point forward is disqualified. Sorry for any inconvenience.


Wow, that should thin it up.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Apr 9, 2019)

Done with the plants for the night now for some dabs


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 9, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Am I even supposed to be posting in here or is it just for competitors? Sorry in advance if so. Nice job to everyone


Feel free, it's open to everyone.
It's the other thread that is for players. If you were to post there now you would be DQ'd though it looks like.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Apr 9, 2019)

My raspberry moonshine (purple pheno) early flower I love how early the purp comes in like clockwork day one week 3 this is mid week   these are a something I'm working on a cross of my own so far got a bubblegum smelling one and one that smells like fruity cat piss I havent had a cat piss plant in many o years


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 10, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> I'm so glad you brought this up!
> We tried reporting the posts when the rules started getting broken. The response from the RIU staff was that people are free to post what they want where they want. We respect their forum rules, but to maintain enforcement of our rules, anyone breaking them from this point forward is disqualified. Sorry for any inconvenience.


I was wondering how they were going to get deleted as you need admin Control put on that thread for a user for that to happen .It would be nice to a thread open and controlled by OP .


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 10, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> .It would be nice to a thread open and controlled by OP


Maybe for an advertiser. I can see it getting abused though. It would be nice if riu could just delete the reported posts from Dyna-Gro. It looks like it made the competition cooler, though. It's like a minefield around here now (for some).


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 10, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Maybe for an advertiser. I can see it getting abused though. It would be nice if riu could just delete the reported posts from Dyna-Gro. It looks like it made the competition cooler, though. It's like a minefield around here now (for some).


As an admin on other site and member on others .its an easy task to give permissions even on temp basis for control on a thread .
Others still have no power just thread runner.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 10, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> As an admin on other site and member on others .its an easy task to give permissions even on temp basis for control on a thread .
> Others still have no power just thread runner.


Thanks man, that's a good idea. I'll remember that.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Apr 10, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> As an admin on other site and member on others .its an easy task to give permissions even on temp basis for control on a thread .
> Others still have no power just thread runner.


I asked to be given permission like a regular member on day one, and was told I had to earn my achievements like everyone else. The post report was a no-go, also. Must be all that special treatment we got from RIU after the Megacrop scandal. 
I seriously doubt they are going to give me any kind of admin rights, so I had to make my own.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 10, 2019)

Serious nodes and great uniformity makes me think
Should just run these as A LA NATURAL ...
Just so people can see what this Cross is *truly* like and what they can expect when grown out with out *EXPERT* Techniques of training .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 10, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> I asked to be given permission like a regular member on day one, and was told I had to earn my achievements like everyone else. The post report was a no-go, also. Must be all that special treatment we got from RIU after the Megacrop scandal.
> I seriously doubt they are going to give me any kind of admin rights, so I had to make my own.


Not aware of this scandal but can understand security .


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 10, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Not aware of this scandal but can understand security .


Megacrop stepped out at the same time Dyna-Gro stepped in and people lost their shit.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 10, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Megacrop stepped out at the same time Dyna-Gro stepped in and people lost their shit.


Stepped in ?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 10, 2019)

I need an Ice cap brb


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 10, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Stepped in ?


It's old news and was nothing anyway. I did hear that megacrop changed their recipe and pissed off the cult, so I don't know what happens now.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 10, 2019)

No biggie to me


----------



## homebrewer (Apr 10, 2019)

Correct me if I'm wrong but your photo is missing a player number.



Big Perm said:


> Weekly update
> View attachment 4315190


EDIT: Lower left hand corner. Never mind.


----------



## Realbax (Apr 10, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> @Realbax Please read this *link *


I'm not sure what aspect of the link I am looking at? The number assigned is written in chalk on the side of the bubbler. Anyway thanks for the contest but regardless I'm bowing out. Cheers good luck everyone I look forward to seeing the winning results


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 10, 2019)

Realbax said:


> I'm not sure what aspect of the link I am looking at? The number assigned is written in chalk on the side of the bubbler. Anyway thanks for the contest but regardless I'm bowing out.


Sorry, you were disqualified on the first day. Pics were due that night.


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 10, 2019)

Realbax said:


> I'm not sure what aspect of the link I am looking at? The number assigned is written in chalk on the side of the bubbler. Anyway thanks for the contest but regardless I'm bowing out. Cheers good luck everyone I look forward to seeing the winning results


Keep an eye out for the next one though... the more the marrier.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 10, 2019)

one of the prizes
this vortex was taken to 12 weeks full flush
most powerful smoke i have grown to date .
one of the most maintenance plants too


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 10, 2019)

My grows got a lil better since then .
This was my last grow 1.5 years ago .

Last grow just harved ...still processing


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 10, 2019)

I updated the spreadhseet to help give a warning to those that are almost DQed from not posting. If your last update was six days ago, the last post date cell will turn the background orange. If it was 7+, it will turn red.


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Apr 10, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> one of the prizes
> this vortex was taken to 12 weeks full flush
> most powerful smoke i have grown to date .
> one of the most maintenance plants too
> ...


Man I have like 200 of the vortexs seeds I bought a pack while back and missed a male and well made more lmao but hear is a small vortex 4 weeks in bud


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Apr 10, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> one of the prizes
> this vortex was taken to 12 weeks full flush
> most powerful smoke i have grown to date .
> one of the most maintenance plants too
> ...


How long do run yours for till chip I go 9-10 weeks


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 10, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Weekly update 4/10.
> All 63 are alive and well. A few runts and a few Amazon's as always.
> Here's the average with roots sticking out of the pot already.
> Topped res today, 1.5 MegaCrop. Judging by past performances these are doing stellar. They tray behind it took nearly a week for all clones to reach the flood line, hence no more RR cubes straight to flood table.View attachment 4315427 View attachment 4315429 View attachment 4315431 View attachment 4315433 View attachment 4315434


Those look good man.


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Apr 10, 2019)

And look in good everyone


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 10, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Those look good man.


Thanks man. My main goal here is to get this new op dialed in. The accountability and competetion here helps.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 10, 2019)

Justinsbudzzz said:


> How long do run yours for till chip I go 9-10 weeks


I went 11 most times


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 11, 2019)

@Pa-Nature I dropped a side pic of mine right below your post-14842173. Dang son! That is definitely a hearty strain. I though mine looked good, but that's already a shrub!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 11, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> @Pa-Nature I dropped a side pic of mine right below your post-14842173. Dang son! That is definitely a hearty strain. I though mine looked good, but that's already a shrub!


Thanks 
They will be available to all soon .


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 11, 2019)

Topped the 3 resevoirs in the flower room last nigt. Adjusted the nutes and then turned all the pumps ON to get a good mix (MC is a dry mix). Checked ec efore closing the room for the night, all were perfect.
Checked the room this am just before lights out. The clones were droopy.
Pumps were still ON, or switched back to auto (15 on 45 off). The other 2 trays seemed fine, 10 hour soak for the new girls a little much.
Always do the discount double check. Should be on cruise control till next res change.


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 11, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Thanks
> They will be available to all soon .
> View attachment 4315570


I will be interested when available. I like the structure of those, looks like a good fit for my set up. I like the GG 4 but am looking for something to add with indica dom single cola growth structure.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 11, 2019)

just some shots of prior grows


----------



## Keesje (Apr 11, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Got the hybrid supercloner put together.









This looks like DIY.
What material is it precisely? And how thick?


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 11, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> I will be interested when available. I like the structure of those, looks like a good fit for my set up. I like the GG 4 but am looking for something to add with indica dom single cola growth structure.


Watch my skunk. They produce decent, but I have been impressed with the girth of the trunks and stems. The first one I let go "regular" (left) when I got the seeds had a good fat top the other one had topping/LST

Those were in 5 gallon. I want to see the difference in size and yield in the 2 gallons.

Edited: Actually, I think the one on the right was my first manifold attempt, but I was hesitant and left an extra shoot on each limb instead of cleaning them completely. I got 4 oz out of the Christmas tree, and 6 out of the manifold. That started me down the manifold path.​


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 11, 2019)

Keesje said:


> This looks like DIY.
> What material is it precisely? And how thick?


Home Depot 27 gal tote
Home Depot med cement mixing tub
1/4 PVC sheet Home Depot 2x4 piece
Ebb and Flow bulkhead kit hydro store
Water pump 291 gph hydro store
2 air pumps with 6 way manifolds hs
1 8 inch diffuser air stone hs
6 small 2 inch air stones hs
70 2 inch net pots and foam collars is

Set over flow for the bulkhead So the water level is 1/4 inch up the net pots and run 24/7 . It's a bubble cloner that keeps perfect water level and needs no maintenance during a cloning session.


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 11, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> It's old news and was nothing anyway. I did hear that megacrop changed their recipe and pissed off the cult, so I don't know what happens now.


Now I have to reorder and see what the new formula is all about. I've loved their stuff so far. Easy, cheap and great results.
The meltdown was a hoot to watch though, conspiracy theorist are very entertaining.


----------



## Keesje (Apr 11, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> 1/4 PVC sheet Home Depot 2x4 piece


Thanks, this is what I was looking for.
Sadly there are some (known) problems for many non-US countries to get on the Home Depot website.


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 11, 2019)

Keesje said:


> Thanks, this is what I was looking for.
> Sadly there are some (known) problems for many non-US countries to get on the Home Depot website.


HDPE 


Keesje said:


> Thanks, this is what I was looking for.
> Sadly there are some (known) problems for many non-US countries to get on the Home Depot website.


Try HDPE sheets online. they can be a bit pricey for full sheets, but come in many thicknesses. I've used it a lot in commercial retail trim applications, counter tops and cutting boards. not sure of non US availability.


----------



## Keesje (Apr 11, 2019)

Yes, HDPE is widely known (I think, at least where I live in Europe)
I will go check it out. Following your perpetual grow with great interest.
May I ask how much you yield every time?


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 11, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> @Pa-Nature I dropped a side pic of mine right below your post-14842173. Dang son! That is definitely a hearty strain. I though mine looked good, but that's already a shrub!


Don't often reply to myself - but - in the interest of this being a competition my stoner butt just remembered that I already pruned the bottom two nodes LOL. My appreciation still stands because your upper-node sprouts look much farther along.

Remember people, you can't vote for yourself...


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 11, 2019)

Keesje said:


> Yes, HDPE is widely known (I think, at least where I live in Europe)
> I will go check it out. Following your perpetual grow with great interest.
> May I ask how much you yield every time?


Not fully dialed in yet. Haven't gotten consistent clones due to cool temps. That said, the last tray harvested was 23 plants for a total of 8 zips of dried bud and 2 of trim. Had a 45 plant tray yield 14 zips bud and 6 of trim. Next 2 tray up are both over 40 plant count and looking better than past performance to date, hoping for a pound of bud each tray. My competetion tray is 63 plant count and shooting for 1.5 pounds. That is what I am striving for as an average. Will be sealing the room up and adding C02, then I will be shooting for 2 lbs a tray.
Initially was striving for 2 week stages, but the GG#4 doesn't finish 4 weeks after 12/12 flip closer to 9.5, so now I am modifying my time schedule to run this thing like a German train schedule.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 11, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> That said, the last tray harvested was 23 plants for a total of 8 zips of dried bud and 2 of trim. Had a 45 plant tray yield 14 zips bud and 6 of trim.


In the pic above, 2 plants, I had over 9oz. I thought you guys that were growing 100 plants were growing bulk for sale or medical supply. I am interested to see if there is a time factor that you taking advantage of or something, because 1/3oz of bud per plant, or up to three seems OK, but not what I was expecting from a 23 or 45 plant grow. 

Not bashing - watching and interested.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 11, 2019)

One thing I have noticed is that my harvest weight has been suspiciously close to my pot-size every grow. I have been within 1/2oz of one ounce per pot-gallon regardless of what technique I use.


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 11, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> In the pic above, 2 plants, I had over 9oz. I thought you guys that were growing 100 plants were growing bulk for sale or medical supply. I am interested to see if there is a time factor that you taking advantage of or something, because 1/3oz of bud per plant, or up to three seems OK, but not what I was expecting from a 23 or 45 plant grow.
> 
> Not bashing - watching and interested.


I agree that the system is not running efficient at the moment. Although pulling a pound off a 1k is .5 gpw and not bad by most standards. Looking for 14 grams per plant average. That gives me 2 lbs per tray at a 63 plant count. That is 1 gpw. I will live with that. Now that I have my cloning going better and my feed schedule is getting dialed in this time of year I can maintain near perfect temps and RH I fully expect my competition tray to be pushing 2 lbs from a 1K HPS and ZERO veg time. That is the kicker. I have to grow more plants to reach sufficient yields with this op but, I don't have to pay for the 2-6+ week of 18 hours of 1K MH burning while I train larger plants. Efficiency of space and resources is what I am after.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 11, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> I agree that the system is not running efficient at the moment. Although pulling a pound off a 1k is .5 gpw and not bad by most standards. Looking for 14 grams per plant average. That gives me 2 lbs per tray at a 63 plant count. That is 1 gpw. I will live with that. Now that I have my cloning going better and my feed schedule is getting dialed in this time of year I can maintain near perfect temps and RH I fully expect my competition tray to be pushing 2 lbs from a 1K HPS and ZERO veg time. That is the kicker. I have to grow more plants to reach sufficient yields with this op but, I don't have to pay for the 2-6+ week of 18 hours of 1K MH burning while I train larger plants. Efficiency of space and resources is what I am after.


I guess that is why I am wondering why you have so many plants, rather than fewer plants in bigger pots. I mean, it is going to take roughly 4 months for a plant to get to harvest, whether it is 20 small ones or 5 big ones. So is there a "mechanical advantage" in there somewhere? Or is it just a preference?

I was just picturing 3-4oz per plant and wondering what you would do with it all  I just grow for me, and friends/family. So it might just be different preferences. I mean, you have the possibility of a monster harvest. Mine will (hopefully) be reasonably within my expectations of about an ounce per pot-gallon.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 11, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I guess that is why I am wondering why you have so many plants, rather than fewer plants in bigger pots. I mean, it is going to take roughly 4 months for a plant to get to harvest, whether it is 20 small ones or 5 big ones. So is there a "mechanical advantage" in there somewhere? Or is it just a preference?
> 
> I was just picturing 3-4oz per plant and wondering what you would do with it all  I just grow for me, and friends/family. So it might just be different preferences.


He's growing sog 12/12 from seed


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 11, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I just grow for me, and friends/family.


Me, too. I still try to pull as much as I can as often as I can. I figure jars are cheaper than weed, and I have room for a lot of jars.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 11, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Me, too. I still try to pull as much as I can as often as I can. I figure jars are cheaper than weed, and I have room for a lot of jars.


I can reliably pull 3oz from one plant in a small 3 gallon pot In 4 months. Might be the lights, who knows, but that has just been how my growing style works. I have harvested 3oz of big fat flowers, and 3oz of nickel-to-dime size nugs, but it has always been close to the pot size. So a seed a month, at 3oz/seed (cured bud of any size, I just enjoy the larf, I don't count it) I think that is pretty efficient. I can adjust it by how many I plant, but I think that 'tending' 4 plants is much easier than wrangling 20. Again, it might just be preference.


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 11, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I guess that is why I am wondering why you have so many plants, rather than fewer plants in bigger pots. I mean, it is going to take roughly 4 months for a plant to get to harvest, whether it is 20 small ones or 5 big ones. So is there a "mechanical advantage" in there somewhere? Or is it just a preference?
> 
> I was just picturing 3-4oz per plant and wondering what you would do with it all  I just grow for me, and friends/family. So it might just be different preferences. I mean, you have the possibility of a monster harvest. Mine will (hopefully) be reasonably within my expectations of about an ounce per pot-gallon.


It's an electrical advantage. No veg time. Easier to trim by far as well.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 11, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> It's an electrical advantage. No veg time. Easier to trim by far as well.


Where I live, electricity is cheap  

So you have maybe one fat cola per plant, then weight? Or is it evenly distributed nuggies?


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 11, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I can reliably pull 3oz from one plant in a small 3 gallon pot In 4 months. Might be the lights, who knows, but that has just been how my growing style works. I have harvested 3oz of big fat flowers, and 3oz of nickel-to-dime size nugs, but it has always been close to the pot size. So a seed a month, at 3oz/seed (cured bud of any size, I just enjoy the larf, I don't count it) I think that is pretty efficient. I can adjust it by how many I plant, but I think that 'tending' 4 plants is much easier than wrangling 20. Again, it might just be preference.


I've seen your technique, it's cool but you wll do way more work on your 4 plants if you manifold them than I will on my 63.
As they stand today they will get lolipopped once their mid stretch, then...
Not a damn thing. I will top my reservoirs every couple weeks and watch them grow. 
Past trays I have defoliated again mid flower, but my current tray at 7 weeks looks much better by leaving the fans.
As stated it's pure efficiency of lights/electricity, space, time and labor both in less training and less trimming. The Dutch Masters Sea Of Green!


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 11, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Where I live, electricity is cheap
> 
> So you have maybe one fat cola per plant, then weight? Or is it evenly distributed nuggies?


He can do two grows in your one. I bet in the same time frame he could yield more.


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 11, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> He can do two grows in your one. I bet in the same time frame he could yield more.


I of course only have one tray in the comp but am hoping to harvest my comp tray and 2 more from the same light by the end date of comp. Effectively tripling the output per light versus big plant growers.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 11, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> I've seen your technique, it's cool but you wll do way more work on your 4 plants if you manifold them than I will on my 63.
> As they stand today they will get lolipopped once their mid stretch, then...
> Not a damn thing. I will top my reservoirs every couple weeks and watch them grow.
> Past trays I have defoliated again mid flower, but my current tray at 7 weeks looks much better by leaving the fans.
> As stated it's pure efficiency of lights/electricity, space, time and labor both in less training and less trimming. The Dutch Masters Sea Of Green!


I can dig that. I'm retired and actually like the pruning and LST. Kind of therapeutic.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 11, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> He can do two grows in your one. I bet in the same time frame he could yield more.


Per seed? Nope. Cloning? sure. I am just finishing up wit mu cloning experiment, but since I just grow for me, I would rather have variety, than 63 plants of the same. 

I do have that tool in my basket now in case the seed money runs low


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 11, 2019)

Also, I am going to flip my contest plants before I normally would, and doing nothing to them. So I was already investigating that, kind of, in my own weird way.


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 11, 2019)

Finished bucket of buds.
Up close nugs. 
Half full trays
Up close single stalker
Also profile pics are from 2 trays ago, still smoking it.
I will post some of current tray at 7 weeks later. Not a spot in the lights footprint is bare. Full canopy of buds.    I


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 11, 2019)

Ahh, variety, the spice of life. Going to start doing a tester runs for a fellow member as well as start looking for some new mums. Want to add 3 mum lines to GG4 and expell the other unknown strain I know have. Then I can run alternating mono crop trays. And still have space for random big girls.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 11, 2019)

Avg colas from my grows
RAW

TRIMMED

Cured out Koma


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 11, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Avg colas from my grows
> RAW
> View attachment 4315792
> TRIMMED
> ...


Very nice sir!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 11, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Very nice sir!


Thanks


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 11, 2019)

Very nice structure on this chuck .


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 11, 2019)

Some new cuts today, some from sunday.
A tray that's 2 weeks from finish.
A tray that's 3 weeks older than comp tray , cut o 2/26, so a 17 day spread.


----------



## J.James (Apr 11, 2019)

Jetfixer100 said:


> #458 - Looks like both ladies are just starting their sixth node. I should do the first topping and training this weekend, hopefully.
> View attachment 4315701
> View attachment 4315702
> View attachment 4315703
> View attachment 4315704


Very nice photos, crisp and clear. Plants are looking great!​


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 11, 2019)

Here was my evening, more pics on my page.
One GDP flower clone in a 2-gallon pot.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 11, 2019)

3.5 hours to process a plant. Bowl-trimmer good.

Unless you like blonde hash


----------



## Kushash (Apr 12, 2019)

Awesome looking plants everyone!!!

I am hopeful that I am seeing my 1st mutant leaf or as I like to call it, unique expression.

This leaf on seedling W1-2 a 6 years old seed has what I suspect is a leaflet that will grow like the old yellowing one pictured below. If it does it will be my best chance to grow leaves with 12 or more leaflets.
I've seen it enough to feel 90% sure it is what I'm seeing.
I'll know for sure in 24-48 hours.

Veg is where I'll have my fun growing leaves.
You guys will kick my ass when we reach the bud stage and all I have to show are small airy buds. 

Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 12, 2019)

Kushash said:


> If it does it will be my best chance to grow leaves with 12 or more leaflets.View attachment 4316352 View attachment 4316353 View attachment 4316354


The skunk flower-clone I'm growing had 11 before I started pruning them back - but it was just standard, big, and spread out. Pretty cool though. I'll have to watch mine closer.


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 12, 2019)

I'm seeing these random things growing out of the buds of my flowering plant, "nanners" I guess you call them, what should I do? Its my 1st plant i've grown and seeing this makes me insane, over 4 months taking care of it and this happens. It's bag seed, and it should be good because i've never bought junk weed before. I flipped it to hps 12/12 lighting Feb 17th and it appears to be coming along great, except for these banana looking things. I have been trimming and smoking some of the bottom buds (im out and I dont want to buy more) and it does the trick, I only smoke at night to sleep. Is it ok to let it finish, I dont care what it looks like or if i have to pick out things, I just want the best product I can salvage.


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 12, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> I'm seeing these random things growing out of the buds of my flowering plant, "nanners" I guess you call them, what should I do? Its my 1st plant i've grown and seeing this makes me insane, over 4 months taking care of it and this happens. It's bag seed, and it should be good because i've never bought junk weed before. I flipped it to hps 12/12 lighting Feb 17th and it appears to be coming along great, except for these banana looking things. I have been trimming and smoking some of the bottom buds (im out and I dont want to buy more) and it does the trick, I only smoke at night to sleep. Is it ok to let it finish, I dont care what it looks like or if i have to pick out things, I just want the best product I can salvage.
> 
> View attachment 4316484


You called it, them are nanners ! Male pollen sacks. You have a Herman. I just had that happen to a retired mum I flowered. I did t get many and p,tucked all that I found, still ended up with a few seeds.


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 12, 2019)

I will have 40 + of these in 2 weeks, swollen and pulling at the tip.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 12, 2019)

Gotta say there some nice lookin entries goin on. 
Still following in spirit .... *puffin clouds


----------



## dstroy (Apr 12, 2019)

Real talk. Just had flamin hot dill pickle flavor chips. Omg so good


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 12, 2019)

Is this comp based on how many pics are posted? I mean, is it really necessary to post a shit-load of the same plants every couple hours? Really no offense, but it's getting old.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 12, 2019)

Going to grow this karamelo soon crossed with koma


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 12, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Is this comp based on how many pics are posted? I mean, is it really necessary to post a shit-load of the same plants every couple hours? Really no offense, but it's getting old.


every 2 hrs ?


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 13, 2019)

I try to post often so there's no question on cheating. And i'm proud of my plants (so far).....


----------



## dstroy (Apr 13, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> I try to post often so there's no question on cheating. And i'm proud of my plants (so far).....


Your plants look good.


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 13, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> You called it, them are nanners ! Male pollen sacks. You have a Herman. I just had that happen to a retired mum I flowered. I did t get many and p,tucked all that I found, still ended up with a few seeds.


I dont mind getting a few seeds, I would actually be happy, I'll plant them outside for fun and see if they grow. Does this mean I can harvest the nanners and use the pollen on future plants? I did notice they turn to powder when I pluck them off between my fingers. Or should I harvest the plant now, will it turn to useless buds if I let it finish?


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 13, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> will it turn to useless buds if I let it finish


That depends on just how much pollen gets spread around. Seeds from hermie plants aren't really desirable, because they usually keep the tendacy to keep turning into more hermi-prone plants.
I would pluck all of them off, unless there's just too many, even when you think you have them all, there'll be a few you won't/can't see. If there's really a lot of them, I'd chop, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 13, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> I dont mind getting a few seeds, I would actually be happy, I'll plant them outside for fun and see if they grow. Does this mean I can harvest the nanners and use the pollen on future plants? I did notice they turn to powder when I pluck them off between my fingers. Or should I harvest the plant now, will it turn to useless buds if I let it finish?


Opie is right, seeds will be at least 60% hermied plants when grown out.
I had 1 grow early on that got seeded bad from a hermie, grew out some seeds and got hermans about 6/10. Ended up tossing seeds. The seeded bud from the grow was still decent but I made it all into oil..


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 13, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Going to grow this karamelo soon crossed with koma
> View attachment 4316673


Is that Karamelo your creation? I found nothing with a Google search.
I dig the structure of that indica dom.


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 13, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Is this comp based on how many pics are posted? I mean, is it really necessary to post a shit-load of the same plants every couple hours? Really no offense, but it's getting old.


To be honest, those that only post 1 weekly update on the pic page tend to go unnoticed. I expected more activity and pics and saber rattling...
I can't get enough looking at pics of plants, current comp or past grows
or learning from someone else's set up and style.


Pa-Nature said:


> every 2 hrs ?


Keep em comin!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 13, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Is that Karamelo your creation? I found nothing with a Google search.
> I dig the structure of that indica dom.


KARAMELO is a KANNABIA strain
https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Karamelo/Kannabia_Seeds/


Karamelo (aka Kreamy Karamel) is an *indica* variety from Kannabia and can be cultivated *indoors* (where the plants will need a flowering time of *±53 days*) and *outdoors*. Kannabias Karamelo is/was only available as feminized seeds.

*Kannabias Karamelo Description*
We have been working on this variety for a very long time. This is a mixture of the best Indica varieties in our mother’s room. The goal was not only to look for a variety with a fast flowering cycle, but also to take advantage of this Molotov cocktail hybrid vigor. This plant meets the best characteristics of the varieties included in Kannabia catalogue: fast, productive and easy to grow. Our Karamelo develops all its potential outdoors because, although it exceeds 2 meters high of pure buds, you can harvest it in mid-late September. During our tests, some specimens were ready in over 6 weeks, although 7 weeks will be more convenient for a proper ripening of every trichome. Buds are thick and spongy, but they harden like rocks over the last weeks of the life cycle. Flowers give off a penetrating smell of coffee since the very first weeks of flowering.

It is not advisable to saturate Karamelo roots with fertilizers, because the plant growth is constant. For a controlled indoor growth, let the plants grow for no less than 15 days after germination (under 18 hour photoperiod and an EC, during growth, never over 1.4. In hydroponic systems, EC can reach 1.6).

The structure is typical of Indica varieties: big central bud and a big amount of side branches, ideal for in- door growing. Internodal distance is small and the calyx-leaf relationship is good, producing easy-to- manicure flowers. Karamelo endures high temperatures and long droughts very well. It is very resistant to insect plagues and fungus attacks.

One of the most outstanding qualities of this variety is ripening speed. In just a few days trichomes will turn from transparent to milky-white, and shortly after they will change into a café-au-lait tone, similar to coffee with milk. This is a sign of complete ripening. The flavor is very sweet with a sugary aftertaste, like candy.

This variety psychoactivity is quite high, as well as THC and CBD levels, enough to lead to relaxing and antidepressant moods. For this reason, it has medicinal properties according to some growers.

Karamelo produces a good hash, although its ice-o -lator is too tempting a sweet.

Vegetative cycle: 15 days
Flowering cycle: 50-55 days
Medium height: + 120 cm
Production: 300 gr/m2
Harvest: end September
Medium height: + 200 cm
Production: 400 gr/pianta
THC: 20%


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 13, 2019)

The pheno I have is sweet tooths nose with a dank as flav .
Super frosty


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 13, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Keep em comin!


Let er rip!!


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 13, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> To be honest, those that only post 1 weekly update on the pic page tend to go unnoticed. I expected more activity and pics and saber rattling...
> I can't get enough looking at pics of plants, current comp or past grows
> or learning from someone else's set up and style.
> 
> Keep em comin!



I agree, I found myself doing double takes looking at some photos wondering if they are the same plants or if something fishy is going on. It's probably just my inexperience and im amazed at how good most of the plants are coming along.


----------



## Cappuchino (Apr 13, 2019)

Cappuchino said:


> #460
> I am still going with LST. Hopefully soon I will have 5 to 6 colas and girl will start to stretch.


Weekly picture update.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 13, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> I agree, I found myself doing double takes looking at some photos wondering if they are the same plants or if something fishy is going on. It's probably just my inexperience and im amazed at how good most of the plants are coming along.


Thats why I post so much as my plant vigor is off the chart for soil ...I expect this kinda growth from hydro but the food is incredible IMHO .


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 13, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Thats why I post so much as my plant vigor is off the chart for soil ...I expect this kinda growth from hydro but the food is incredible IMHO .


I thoroughly enjoy your post because vigor you are obtaining with soil. I am going to do some research on organic growing now. I have a seperate space I may use.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 13, 2019)

Just like this pic was taken as the card was left from last night pics and today I cant even see the #.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 13, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> I thoroughly enjoy your post because vigor you are obtaining with soil. I am going to do some research on organic growing now. I have a seperate space I may use.


Yea bro soil can be great but true fast growth come from hydro but best buds are in soil .IMHO


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 13, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> KARAMELO is a KANNABIA strain
> https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Karamelo/Kannabia_Seeds/
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks going to order 3 beans.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 13, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Thanks going to order 3 beans.


Np bro GL


----------



## homebrewer (Apr 13, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> That depends on just how much pollen gets spread around. *Seeds from hermie plants aren't really desirable*, because they usually keep the tendacy to keep turning into more hermi-prone plants.
> I would pluck all of them off, unless there's just too many, even when you think you have them all, there'll be a few you won't/can't see. If there's really a lot of them, I'd chop, but that's just my opinion.


Some of the most legendary strains on the market came from accidental pollinations. On about a dozen different occasions I've taken a random 'nanner' from a prized girl in my garden and attempted to extract the pollen to make fem seeds with another prized keeper. The pollen is rarely viable but when it is the crosses are incredible.


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 13, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> Some of the most legendary strains on the market came from accidental pollinations. On about a dozen different occasions I've taken a random 'nanner' from a prized girl in my garden and attempted to extract the pollen to make fem seeds with another prized keeper. The pollen is rarely viable but when it is the crosses are incredible.


Yep, your 100% right. But how many of those "accidents" would have been prevented if the grower had known about the nanners?
There's not many growers that strive to get hermies with the thoughts of making the next Gorilla Glue. I wouldn't.

And when you say "prized girl", are you talking about a plant that regularly hermies?
Or is she one of those plants that puts out a few nanners really late in her bloom cycle, as an attempt as a last ditch effort to continue her species? There's a distinct difference. IMO.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 14, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> And when you say "prized girl", are you talking about a plant that regularly hermies?
> Or is she one of those plants that puts out a few nanners really late in her bloom cycle, as an attempt as a last ditch effort to continue her species? There's a distinct difference. IMO.


 I took it as a prized girl that is getting the pollen, not one that is throwing nanners.


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 14, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> Some of the most legendary strains on the market came from accidental pollinations. *On about a dozen different occasions I've taken a random 'nanner' from a prized girl *in my garden and attempted to extract the pollen to make fem seeds with another prized keeper. The pollen is rarely viable but when it is the crosses are incredible.


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 14, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> The pollen is rarely viable but when it is the crosses are incredible.


They are? Every time? Wish you'd have let me known this sooner.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 14, 2019)

Day 4 of Diamonds and terp sauce .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 14, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> They are? Every time? Wish you'd have let me known this sooner.


Most of the pollen isnt viable due to the favct peeps pull it before its ripe but it is viable when left to open

I seen Heisen do that he had a plate of nanners still in the husk green a shit ...duh they need to ripen .
Here is a real male 
 
he was a giver


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 14, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Most of the pollen isnt viable due to the favct peeps pull it before its ripe but it is viable when left to open
> 
> I seen Heisen do that he had a plate of nanners still in the husk green a shit ...duh they need to ripen .
> Here is a real male
> ...


I think maybe you and Big Perm should go back and read what he's saying.


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 14, 2019)

Getting better and better folks...


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 14, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Yep, your 100% right. But how many of those "accidents" would have been prevented if the grower had known about the nanners?
> There's not many growers that strive to get hermies with the thoughts of making the next Gorilla Glue. I wouldn't.
> 
> And when you say "prized girl", are you talking about a plant that regularly hermies?
> Or is she one of those plants that puts out a few nanners really late in her bloom cycle, as an attempt as a last ditch effort to continue her species? There's a distinct difference. IMO.


I don't breed plants but I dig the process. That is the first I ever heard of nanners being wanted or expected. I mean, a strain that regularly hermies should probably be culled from the gene-pool right?


----------



## homebrewer (Apr 14, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Yep, your 100% right. But how many of those "accidents" would have been prevented if the grower had known about the nanners?
> There's not many growers that strive to get hermies with the thoughts of making the next Gorilla Glue. I wouldn't.
> 
> And when you say "prized girl", are you talking about a plant that regularly hermies?
> Or is she one of those plants that puts out a few nanners really late in her bloom cycle, as an attempt as a last ditch effort to continue her species? There's a distinct difference. IMO.


Well let's be clear, an occasional 'nanner' isn't a 'hermie'. A plant covered in 'nanners' could be an issue in a room with lots of airflow. An occasional nanner here and there at harvest is not an issue. Like I said, I'll take late 'nanners' from prized keepers and attempt to make crosses with other prized girls in the garden. It only works about 10% of the time (pollen harvested when flowers are fully dry). Why I believe it tends to give amazing results is because a keeper crossed with a keeper is likely going to result in fire AND 90%+ will be female.



Opie1971 said:


> They are? Every time? Wish you'd have let me known this sooner.


Yes. I don't know how picky you are in your garden but I assume you love everything you grow. Two plants that you love crossed together is much more likely to result in progeny that you also love as opposed to using a male you know nothing about.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 14, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> Well let's be clear, an occasional 'nanner' isn't a 'hermie'. A plant covered in 'nanners' could be an issue in a room with lots of airflow. An occasional nanner here and there at harvest is not an issue. Like I said, I'll take late 'nanners' from prized keepers and attempt to make crosses with other prized girls in the garden. It only works about 10% of the time (pollen harvested when flowers are fully dry). Why I believe it tends to give amazing results is because a keeper crossed with a keeper is likely going to result in fire AND 90%+ will be female.


OK, but isn't there a better than average chance that it will each seed will be a herm though?


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 14, 2019)

My best option is to cut it down, I dont want to risk contaminating my new plants. Like I said I have been trimming off and smoking the smaller lower buds and it's good stuff so I should be happy harvesting it now. I'll try and pick off and save some of the nanners, experiment with upcoming plants.


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 14, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> OK, but isn't there a better than average chance that it will each seed will be a herm though?


Dont they turn into a hermie because of stress? That makes sense seeing as what I put this plant thru, almost killed it during transplant and have been doing a good job of cooking it trying to get the light height down. It's not pretty.


----------



## homebrewer (Apr 14, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> OK, but isn't there a better than average chance that it will each seed will be a herm though?


Again, 'herm' is not the same thing as throwing a late 'nanner'. Semantics maybe? Every grower has seen a plant with true intersex traits - pollen sacks growing out of female flowers or hanging down low on the plant. In a rare case maybe you'd take pollen from that single random pollen sack down low and make a cross with it knowing that the progeny may also grow singular random pollen sacks, usually located down low. Those crosses are gambles and _only_ worth the effort if the female is _killer_. That happens sometimes. Absolutely killer females with that one flaw. IMO, it's worth the gamble for the advanced, attentive gardener. 

Two examples of crosses I've made using nanners to cross stellar keepers in my garden. Odds are they're not to everyone's tastes but my patients constantly request these.

Bodhi's silver mountain (nanner plant) x Strawberry diesel from Classic seeds. Silver Strawberries:







Purple Urkle OG (unknown underground breeder) x Jamaican (seed came from a bag I bought in Ocho Rios). Purple Jamaican:


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 14, 2019)

Here's what my buds look like, I only noticed the nanners after it dried out because they appear yellow standing out. It's just random ones, definitely not infested.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 14, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I think maybe you and Big Perm should go back and read what he's saying.


its muttled at best


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 14, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> Dont they turn into a hermie because of stress? That makes sense seeing as what I put this plant thru, almost killed it during transplant and have been doing a good job of cooking it trying to get the light height down. It's not pretty.


Yes, my understanding is that they are usually stress induced. That said, it is a stress induced hermaphrodite at that point. Male and female - hermie. You can argue semantics all you want.

My point is that pollen from a (now) hermaphrodite plant seems more likely to pass that trait along than pollen from a male plant would. 

So I plant 3 reggies. 
One is female, one is male, and one is a late herm, all grown exactly the same. 
Is there a difference between the pollen and genetics carried by the male pollen sacks, and the stuff from the nanners?


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 14, 2019)

This plant is 1 of 3 from the same bag seed, 2 had become infested with sacs when I flipped to 12/12 so I immediately tossed them. So I really cant complain, at least this plant has usable product.


----------



## homebrewer (Apr 14, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> So I plant 3 reggies.
> One is female, one is male, and one is a late herm, all grown exactly the same.
> *Is there a difference between the pollen and genetics carried by the male pollen sacks, and the stuff from the nanners?*


Let's say that your late nanner plant is an outright keeper. Not only is it the best of your seed run but it is good enough to replace another keeper in your garden. The advantage of using pollen from that late nanner keeper (assuming it's viable) is that you know she's fire whereas breeding with that male is a complete shot in the dark. Other than some stem rubs and some visual clues, that male is a wildcard. 

Full disclaimer here: there are many ways to make seeds. I think some methods get results quicker than others. To each their own.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 14, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> This plant is 1 of 3 from the same bag seed, 2 had become infested with sacs when I flipped to 12/12 so I immediately tossed them. So I really cant complain, at least this plant has usable product.


u ever get a male from these seeds ?
prolly not or ever as they are more then likely a product from herme pollination


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 14, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> u ever get a male from these seeds ?
> prolly not or ever as they are more then likely a product from herme pollination


This plant will be my 1st marijuana grow, so i'm learning as I go. This contest is technically my 2nd grow. Hope you dont feel I was arguing with you, I was asking for advice.


----------



## J.James (Apr 14, 2019)

Some plants are *hermie* and produce both male flowers and female "buds". Some plants throw "*nanners*". All *nanners* come from stress. "*Late Nanners*" comes from the plant after being stressed due to a lack of pollination. A clear sign that your plant and its progeny will carry this trait of poping *nanners* in times of stress. Not at all a good trait. Let's say your grow (from your photos) is nice and dialed-in meaning the environment is perfect and you get *late nanners*. Try growing out the plant in less than perfect conditions Bet them "*Late Nanners*" you like so much will become "*Early Nanners*".

I agree with you to each their own, You do you brother. Just remember that your "*Advanced Techniques*" shouldn't be taught to people just learning to grow.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 14, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> This plant will be my 1st marijuana grow, so i'm learning as I go. This contest is technically my 2nd grow. Hope you dont feel I was arguing with you, I was asking for advice.


If it came accross as negitive i was just asking bro and keep up the good work .
Perfect place to learn from ....people with experience .
I hope some will learn from me as I have already been taught stuff here in just a short period .


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 15, 2019)

A new arrival. Excited to have some new genetics. Shoreline bx is on order. Was going to do Karamelo, could only find European banks with it. Prefer to buy from US seed banks. Now that the system is getting dialed in it's time for some diversity.


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 15, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> A new arrival. Excited to have some new genetics. Shoreline bx is on order. Was going to do Karamelo, could only find European banks with it. Prefer to buy from US seed banks. Now that the system is getting dialed in it's time for some diversity.


Seems I forgot to add the pic. Need more coffee, and some dabs.


----------



## homebrewer (Apr 15, 2019)

J.James said:


> All *nanners* come from stress. "*Late Nanners*" *comes from the plant after being stressed due to a lack of pollination. A clear sign that your plant and its progeny will carry this trait of poping nanners in times of stress.* Not at all a good trait.


This isn't necessarily true. The progeny will always be comprised of a grab-bag of traits from the parents - some dominant, some recessive. That's why I said earlier that if you have an absolutely killer plant with the trait of 'late nanners'(regardless of whether you think that's good or bad), it's certainly worth the time of an experienced and attentive gardener to explore the progeny of said plant. Your progeny will never inherit _all_ the great traits from the parents, nor will they inherit _all_ the bad traits either.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 15, 2019)

Back to the contest! One month in, how's everyone doing?

#125, not a contest pic, but related to the contest. Momentous occasion for me. The mental pieces came together and I have flipped the 4 skunk as of a few minutes ago. They are due for a feed tomorrow, so I will do whatever transitional flushing and/or feeding is recommended on each nute. Since there is plenty of time left I should be able to do a full harvest, dry, final weight to make a decision on the "best" nute for my growing situation by the stop date.

I had a tent sitting idle, but with only a 65w. But it is a HLG 65v2, so I put my manifold in the tent. Duh.

It will slow growth-wise (maybe?) but after my next harvest I can re-shuffle everything around.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 15, 2019)

Oop. Looks like someone stepped on a landmine.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 15, 2019)

Am I the only one that went back and checked my posts?


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 15, 2019)

@BostonBuds that box in your pic LOL 

Large FRB 
Translation
Large - Fu#king Really Big


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 15, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> @BostonBuds that box in your pic LOL
> 
> Large FRB
> Translation
> Large - Fu#king Really Big


I think it means Flat Rate Box, as you can see I love using usps boxes and get them in bulk.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 15, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> I think it means Flat Rate Box, as you can see I love using usps boxes and get them in bulk.


I was just trying to lighten the mood in here LOL


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 15, 2019)

@GreenThumbsMcgee (referring to your pic post)I can dig it. Until I figured out a way to flip my contest grow without affecting my regularly scheduled programming, I was leaning towards topping them to slow them down and give me another week or so.

I honestly think I put too much in my original plan, but I am trying to stick to it. small pots and short veg giving each a good taste off the individual veg nutrients. so far so good. I have to flush and or feed tomorrow, and rearrange all the schedules but still within the plan.


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 15, 2019)

Great looking garden ya got going Kush, really pretty. GREEN, GREEN, GREEN!!


----------



## Way2-High (Apr 15, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Monday funday!!! She started getting a light feed this week and is responding well.
> View attachment 4318305 View attachment 4318306
> 
> I chopped my plant in the closet so tonight I’ll be moving her in there, just have to clean the closet of any pollen.


Plants are looking kickass in the picture thread! Definitely a couple front runners! Loving all the posts guys, keep em coming!


----------



## dstroy (Apr 15, 2019)

#540

Turned up the light in the veg tent to 25% (140w), they were at 10%. 

Should grow a little bit faster now. Need the other three to catch up, so I’m taking it easy on them for now.

Flower tent needs to clear out. These plants are too big already.


----------



## Cappuchino (Apr 16, 2019)

Cappuchino said:


> #460
> 3 weeks old today. I expect rapid and intense vegetation grow in next week or two.


Weekly update.


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 16, 2019)

Looking good people...


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 16, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Am I the only one that went back and checked my posts?


Guess so.
I have to admit I check mine out before they stick, just in case.
@Lightgreen2k that sucks, bro.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 16, 2019)

Good save.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Guess so.
> I have to admit I check mine out before they stick, just in case.
> @Lightgreen2k that sucks, bro.


Yes, but since I post pics in here and in there, I had to check. Some of those I post in here are specifically because there was no number visible. Just made sure I posted in the right spot.


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Guess so.
> I have to admit I check mine out before they stick, just in case.
> @Lightgreen2k that sucks, bro.





Big Perm said:


> Good save.


What'd I miss?


----------



## J.James (Apr 16, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> What'd I miss?


I believe @Lightgreen2k posted some pictures without numbers


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 16, 2019)

J.James said:


> I believe @Lightgreen2k posted some pictures without numbers


I think he tripped up because his plants weren't in the pics.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Good save.


Someone else tripped up too, but caught it.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Guess so.
> I have to admit I check mine out before they stick, just in case.
> @Lightgreen2k that sucks, bro.


What sucks ?
I'm lost right now in this thread.


----------



## J.James (Apr 16, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What sucks ?
> I'm lost right now in this thread.


You didn’t include your number in your weekly post. If you can delete, edit or rectify then I would get on it


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 16, 2019)

J.James said:


> You didn’t include your number in your weekly post. If you can delete, edit or rectify then I would get on it


@Lightgreen2k Check with @Big Perm on the verdict. His show. Not sure the timeline/cut-off etc. for "oops" posts. Or if there is a grace period to fix them.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 16, 2019)

IMHO, his post in that thread was well-suited to this thread, where posting the number isn't an issue and you can 'convo' and discuss the grow without fear of retribution. I can see the "them's the damn rules" side with all it's connotations, and I can see that it would all just come out in the final vote if the player were to remain. 

Not saying I favor one way or the other, but I can pro's and con's to both.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 16, 2019)

I guess I am just saying that I can understand and forgive an honest mistake with no attempt to deceive or cheat - more than I would an obvious photo-shop or fake pic. 

Roll the bones.


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 16, 2019)

@Lightgreen2k You are fine as long as you post again before midnight tomorrow night with your plants and number. Your last post with pics was on 4/10.


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 16, 2019)

@GreenThumbsMcgee are ya sure this isn't a male?

 
Kinda looks like balls to me. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Kushash (Apr 16, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> @GreenThumbsMcgee are ya sure this isn't a male?
> 
> View attachment 4318736
> Kinda looks like balls to me. Hope I'm wrong.


No your right.
I was at the keyboard about to ask the same thing.


----------



## J.James (Apr 16, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> @Lightgreen2k You are fine as long as you post again before midnight tomorrow night with your plants and number. Your last post with pics was on 4/10.





Dyna-Gro said:


> I'm so glad you brought this up!
> We tried reporting the posts when the rules started getting broken. The response from the RIU staff was that people are free to post what they want where they want. We respect their forum rules, but to maintain enforcement of our rules, anyone breaking them from this point forward is disqualified. Sorry for any inconvenience.


Depends on if Dyna-Gro will allow that @DesertPlants , Rule states that every photo must have the number in it. 

​


Dyna-Gro said:


> *ALL photos must have your player # in the photo.*​​​


​​


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 16, 2019)

@Way2-High Love the Legos dude LOL


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 16, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I guess I am just saying that I can understand and forgive an honest mistake with no attempt to deceive or cheat - more than I would an obvious photo-shop or fake pic.
> 
> Roll the bones.


Thanks for that. I totally forgot about posting that number and those photos were fresh. I since have updated on that thread.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 16, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Thanks for that. I totally forgot about posting that number and those photos were fresh. I since have updated on that thread.


You're welcome I guess, but I was just giving a competitors opinion - what I say don't mean beans.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 16, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> You're welcome I guess, but I was just giving a competitors opinion - what I say don't mean beans.


Most people. Let me speak for myself, just uploading quick updates not paying that much mind too it.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 16, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Most people. Let me speak for myself, just uploading quick updates not paying that much mind too it.


That said, I'm also a harsh bastard  If it had been a plant pic with no numbers, off with his head!


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Apr 16, 2019)

From what I can see rules have been broken since the last post_* link*_. The post may have been missed by some.
The following people are allowed to vote *on whether or not current offenders will be disqualified*. After this post there will be no further votes for similar occurrences.
@coreywebster
@SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe
@Mellow old School
Voting is open for one week. Please quote this post with your vote.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 16, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> From what I can see rules have been broken since the last post_* link*_. The post may have been missed by some.
> The following people are allowed to vote *on whether or not current offenders will be disqualified*. After this post there will be no further votes for similar occurrences.
> @coreywebster
> @SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe
> ...


What rules did they break? Soo many of them ?


----------



## J.James (Apr 16, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What rules did they break? Soo many of them ?


I think coreywebster, SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe, and Mellow old School get to "*vote on whether or not current offenders will be disqualified.*"

Edit - Think they vote with current players


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 16, 2019)

Those three got dq'd for something small. Mellow overlay-ed his number the first day and was out because pics were do by midnight and it was too late to post a new one.
Some_effin got dq'd because his seeds were dry in the pic.
I think corey missed an update and was dq'd. Others bowed out. 

I think the issue is the broken rules since DG posted that anyone breaking them is dq'd a week or so ago. They came in and said it again but are allowing a vote on whether or not these people should be dq'd, or do they get to stay. Then they said that from now on there will be no voting if someone breaks the rules, they are dq'd. 

I know that if I got dq'd because my seeds weren't wet or my number was typed on the pic but someone else got to stay for breaking a rule, I'd be pissed. Looks like they are the ones that get to decide if it is a pass or a dq.


----------



## J.James (Apr 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Those three got dq'd for something small. Mellow overlay-ed his number the first day and was out because pics were do by midnight and it was too late to post a new one.
> Some_effin got dq'd because his seeds were dry in the pic.
> I think corey missed an update and was dq'd. Others bowed out.
> 
> ...


So only the 3 of them get to vote on the offense?


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 16, 2019)

J.James said:


> So only the 3 of them get to vote on the offense?


Yeah, wow I'm out of popcorn, but texting while driving right now on the way to get some.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 16, 2019)

@Mellow old School @coreywebster @SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe

*Link*
You guys get to vote on:


Dyna-Gro said:


> *whether or not current offenders will be disqualified*.


In a nutshell here is what happened:
-Dyna-Gro came in and made a rule and said you are dq'd if you break it.
-Some people broke it.
-Dyna-Gro then came in and allowed you three to vote on the outcome.
-Then they said no voting for breaking that rule in the future.
So, you guys have a week to vote.

I don't even know who all broke it, it doesn't matter who all broke it. The vote is for whether or not current offenders will be disqualified, or if they get a pass this time.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Big Perm (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Big Perm (Apr 16, 2019)

@J.James


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 17, 2019)

*Dynagro said;*



> From what I can see rules have been broken since the last post_* link*_. The post may have been missed by some.
> The following people are allowed to vote *on whether or not current offenders will be disqualified*. After this post there will be no further votes for similar occurrences.
> @coreywebster
> @SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe
> ...


Thats a tricky one, really difficult hence I made the same boobie by not showing my beans germinating with a hand written sign, which was down right dumb of me, and therefore was rightfully disqualified.

*@Lightgreen2k* has done the same thing, but I dont think that should damage his chances in this fine competetion, therefore I say, he should be allowed to stay in all fairness...


----------



## coreywebster (Apr 17, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> @Mellow old School @coreywebster @SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe
> 
> *Link*
> You guys get to vote on:
> ...


Ok , I will have a read through and figure out what this rule was when I get home from work this eve.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 17, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> From what I can see rules have been broken since the last post_* link*_. The post may have been missed by some.
> The following people are allowed to vote *on whether or not current offenders will be disqualified*. After this post there will be no further votes for similar occurrences.
> @coreywebster
> @SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe
> ...


After I figured out who you were letting vote and why, good call!


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 17, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> *Dynagro said;*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is more than one person. Are you saying they all get a pass?


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 17, 2019)

Ohh sorry mate, thought I had done my readings good enough this morning, wonder what could have caused this temporary mental mind laps.

So maybe wrong, but then *PA-Nature* forgot his number on page 73 and *Madriffer* did the same thing I see on page 75.

Well being a gentle man, I think that although that happened, they should be allowed to continue. Please correct me if I am writting bullcrap..

And I do *bribes*


----------



## dstroy (Apr 17, 2019)

@vostok

You want to compete and show everyone what you can do? Enter the competition next time.

Until then, keep your useless opinions to yourself. That thread is for players only please. You aren’t one.


----------



## coreywebster (Apr 17, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Feel free, it's open to everyone.
> It's the other thread that is for players. *If you were to post there now you would be DQ'd* though it looks like.


So this is the new rule which has possibly been broken?

My verdict on that is it wasn't a rule at the start that I know of, at least not one that stated disqualification.
Im surprised the mods said they would not delete posts, its not difficult if a mod is given the post numbers in the first place.
But I can understand and get the fact there has to be a way to keep law and order in the "pics only thread"

As for the numbering of pics, I see it like this, if someone posts a pic without number on but later in the time frame they correct or repost a pic with the number present then I don't see an issue, but the corrected pic has to be posted within the 7 day period from the previously correctly numbered pic.

Example , lightgreen posts a pic on the 1st april showing his update with number present, he then posts a pic on the 5th without number then that pic doesn't count and he must re up a pic with number within the 7 days from the last, been the 1st april.
*Pics without numbers wont count, no addition pic means he's out, amended pic in the timeframe means he's safe.*

Of course I could of totally misunderstood what the frick i'm been asked to vote on!!

If further opinion is required please shout me out!! @Dyna-Gro @Big Perm


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 17, 2019)

Stripped down sex still not determined.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 17, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> Ohh sorry mate, thought I had done my readings good enough this morning, wonder what could have caused this temporary mental mind laps.
> 
> So maybe wrong, but then *PA-Nature* forgot his number on page 73 and *Madriffer* did the same thing I see on page 75.
> 
> ...


Hey bro in this thread we dont need # attached to our pics as they are not for competition but for shits and giggles .
Or am I Wrong here ?


----------



## dstroy (Apr 17, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Hey bro in this thread we dont need # attached to our pics as they are not for competition but for shots and giggles .
> Or am I Wrong here ?


You are correct.

This thread is open for discussion.


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 17, 2019)

My bad, sorry mate, your doing fine

Maybe I am too stoned sometimes when posting here, but I thought that is was here that the "errors" were made, hence the post was made here by @Dyna-Gro 

Hopefully no one feels their toes were/are stepped on by me. And still bumped that I am now participating.

Have a good day all...


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 17, 2019)

I just wanted to clarify a couple things that might be foggy. I can totally get it if the people that were dq'd haven't been keeping up with the comp.

The rules were always that every pic had to have a number, and only pic posts in the pic thread. Those posts breaking those rules were supposed to get deleted so it was like they never happened. It looks like when it came time to delete one though, it couldn't be done. 
Dyna-Gro then came in and said that because of that, anyone breaking those rules is dq'd from that point forward. 
Since then those rules have been broken. 

@Mellow old School @coreywebster @SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe 
You guys are voting on whether or not people that broke the rule after DG said they will be dq'd for breaking the rule are getting dq'd or are getting a pass.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 17, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I just wanted to clarify a couple things that might be foggy. I can totally get it if the people that were dq'd haven't been keeping up with the comp.
> 
> The rules were always that every pic had to have a number, and only pic posts in the pic thread. Those posts breaking those rules were supposed to get deleted so it was like they never happened. It looks like when it came time to delete one though, it couldn't be done.
> Dyna-Gro then came in and said that because of that, anyone breaking those rules is dq'd from that point forward.
> ...


Also, the fact that you guys were booted from the competition for rules violations they are asking that you pass judgement - rather than asking for a vote from the competitors. And if all 3 vote there WILL be a majority opinion.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Also, the fact that you guys were booted from the competition for rules violations they are asking that you pass judgement - rather than asking for a vote from the competitors. And if all 3 vote there WILL be a majority opinion.


Holy shit, are you starting to read? I'm impressed by that comment.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 17, 2019)

Anyone that was playing that isn't now is still welcome to post their grow and discussion here.
We all started together, and are still wanting to know how your grow is doing.


----------



## coreywebster (Apr 17, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I just wanted to clarify a couple things that might be foggy. I can totally get it if the people that were dq'd haven't been keeping up with the comp.
> 
> The rules were always that every pic had to have a number, and only pic posts in the pic thread. Those posts breaking those rules were supposed to get deleted so it was like they never happened. *It looks like when it came time to delete one though, it couldn't be done.*
> Dyna-Gro then came in and said that because of that, anyone breaking those rules is dq'd from that point forward.
> ...


Its a PASS from me!


----------



## coreywebster (Apr 17, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Anyone that was playing that isn't now is still welcome to post their grow and discussion here.
> We all started together, and are still wanting to know how your grow is doing.


If I had something to show I would still be in, my beans never came above ground... 
That's 2 comps entered and 2 fails, lesson learned, never use old free beans for comps!!


----------



## Kushash (Apr 17, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> *Dynagro said;*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​


coreywebster said:


> Its a PASS from me!


----------



## coreywebster (Apr 17, 2019)

lol


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 17, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> people that broke the rule


??? Now we're voting to see if the rules are enforced?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Apr 17, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> ??? Now we're voting to see if the rules are enforced?


Ha ha right? Why have rules, guidelines etc. when they aren’t enforced or followed...feel bad for the participants.


----------



## Kushash (Apr 17, 2019)

I'm about to load 10 pictures.
Had a piece of a new batch of coconut oil and it was quite potent.
For about an hour I found it hard to move.
Pictures are all I could accomplish today.
Made sure my # was in them about 6 times lol.
No # on this pic of the end product from the slow cooker.

Might melt it and add water one more time but it tastes pretty smooth as is.
Goes great with coffee.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 17, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Ha ha right? Why have rules, guidelines etc. when *they aren’t enforced or followed*...feel bad for the *participants*.


The participants are the judges that are supposed to be holding others accountable.


Opie1971 said:


> ??? Now we're voting to see if the rules are enforced?


@Opie1971 you're a judge, right? Any of the judges could have called out someone breaking a rule at any time. I don't remember the post, but we were supposed to tag DG and show the rule break.
But now _we_ aren't voting, those three are.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 17, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Holy shit, are you starting to read? I'm impressed by that comment.


If you are going to be an ass about it, it is actually why I asked 100 questions BEFORE the competition started - so I would understand the rules.


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 17, 2019)

I'm loving the Auto, appears to be growing like a perfect christmas tree, a little lanky though  . I think it may be starting to flower already.


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 17, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> I'm loving the Auto, appears to be growing like a perfect christmas tree, a little lanky thoughView attachment 4319206 View attachment 4319207 . I think it may be starting to flower already.


Autos will start flowering at around a month old, so your right. You'll see big changes in her in the next few days.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Apr 17, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> The participants are the judges that are supposed to be holding others *accountable*.


If they were accountable there wouldn’t be a need for judges/vote. They’d be eliminated.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 17, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> If they were accountable there wouldn’t be a need for judges/vote. They’d be eliminated.


I think we are saying the same thing?


Dyna-Gro said:


> The players are the judges for everything. Holding others accountable for getting pics in on time; making sure others have their numbers in their pics; for suspecting cheating, etc..


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 17, 2019)

I say DQ everyone.. those that broke a major rule, those that broke a tiny rule, those that broke a new rule, and those that haven't broken one. Just kick everyone. (Sarcasm since this is text).


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 17, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> I say DQ everyone.. those that broke a major rule, those that broke a tiny rule, those that broke a new rule, and those that haven't broken one. Just kick everyone.


I vote for it.
All in favor?


----------



## Kushash (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Big Perm (Apr 17, 2019)

@Madriffer 
Where did the whistling through the graveyard post go?
That made me lol.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 17, 2019)

Kushash said:


>


3 minutes I'll never get back.


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 17, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> @Madriffer
> Where did the whistling through the graveyard post go?
> That made me lol.


My tab wasn't reloading post so it looked like no post since 7 am. Once it reloaded I thought it wasnt as relevent. After reading newly loaded posts, Damn i should have left it.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 17, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> *Dynagro said;*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what I know all of my postings in the plants postings had my numbers posted on the pot. I have it printed, then earlier this week I showed my setup without my #416 number, but then I corrected it before the due date of tonight 

"April 3 /pics #numbers /April 10 the #numbers on posted /April 15th (Monday) posted no numbers in the picture of my setup. Then on April 16th I corrected it and put the numbers in the picture. The pots my plants are in have the number on it. "


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 17, 2019)

Started on monday, no work, finished last night at 11 pm, worked till 7 to make up for monday. First half running like a Swiss clock. An official veg area!


----------



## J.James (Apr 17, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> I say DQ everyone.. those that broke a major rule, those that broke a tiny rule, those that broke a new rule, and those that haven't broken one. Just kick everyone. (Sarcasm since this is text).





Big Perm said:


> I vote for it.
> All in favor?


All rules should be enforced, So yes - I'm in favor

“When mores are sufficient, laws are unnecessary; when mores are insufficient, laws are unenforceable.” 
― Émile Durkheim


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 17, 2019)

I was just being a smart ass. I honestly don't care one way or the other since I have a very low expectation for myself.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 17, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> I'm loving the Auto, appears to be growing like a perfect christmas tree, a little lanky thoughView attachment 4319206 View attachment 4319207 . I think it may be starting to flower already.


Lanky is usually either the strain or the lights. Really strong lights tend to make shorter stockier plants. Not sure if the blueberry is sativa dominant or not.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 17, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> From what I know all of my postings in the plants postings had my numbers posted on the ​


​That is why there are tons of set-up and previous harvest pics on this thread.

The rule was broken. Enforcement is the question.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 17, 2019)

What is the vote by the way?
I saw one clear pass.
@Mellow old School is your vote a pass or a dq.


----------



## dstroy (Apr 17, 2019)

Hey, @vostok 

I didn’t mean to make you so mad.

Next time don’t cry on my profile page please.


----------



## dstroy (Apr 17, 2019)

I also didn’t know that my level of worth is somehow tied to how many rollituppers follow me.

You learn something new every day.


----------



## Way2-High (Apr 17, 2019)

Little bit of blurple for your eye holes,


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 17, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> These landmines must be bouncing betty's.


You saw that too? 

Hi! I know about the hubbub in the other thread, and I posted this update - sorry there's no number in the pic but I posted it anyway... WOW  

Anywhoo, I have a non contest bud-porn pic I wanted to share. Kind of pertains to the contest, strain-wise. This is a monster-cropped clone from my last super-skunk grow.
 
She's 38 days into flip (83 days from getting snipped), she's sparkly and happy, some browns pistils but popping a whole new crop of fat new pistils, and she's very pleased to meet you LOL


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 17, 2019)

Forgot to mention, she was an experiment that got no "veg" time. It took forever to get shoots to pop out (flower-clone taken 3 weeks in) but once they were established and had normal leaves, she flipped.


----------



## J.James (Apr 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Anywhoo, I have a non contest bud-porn pic I wanted to share. Kind of pertains to the contest, strain-wise. This is a monster-cropped clone from my last super-skunk grow.
> View attachment 4319457
> She's 38 days into flip (83 days from getting snipped), she's sparkly and happy, some browns pistils but popping a whole new crop of fat new pistils, and she's very pleased to meet you LOL
> View attachment 4319456


Very nice


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 17, 2019)

By comparison, her sister was snipped the same day, but only had 2 sprouts, and looked like a natural manifold. I veged her for 17 days longer and pruned her down to 10 even shoots trained like a manifold. There were over 30 coming off those 2 initial limbs. She's in a 5 gallon instead of 3 because I had bigger hopes for her. Hashtag-guessed right 

Each of these cola should resemble the tops on my contest plants size-wise (a guess) Their stems at flip were similar to the "trunks" on the contest plants.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 17, 2019)

J.James said:


> Very nice


Thank you sir!

I figured out the best part about having a rotation - always flowers to look at


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Apr 17, 2019)

Disqualified:
@Jetfixer100 
*Link
Link*


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> That is why there are tons of set-up and previous harvest pics on this thread.
> 
> The rule was broken. Enforcement is the question.


What rule was broken!


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 17, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What rule was broken!


Nothing, carry on, lol.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 17, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Nothing, carry on, lol.


I Know, I didn't Thanks.

Enforcement is the question I scoff at that. "Enforcement "


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 17, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I Know, I didn't Thanks.
> 
> Enforcement is the question I scoff at that. "Enforcement "


All I meant was that there was in fact a pic with no number - otherwise the vote thingy wouldn't have happened in the first place. 

How that infraction would be handled (enforcement) was up to those 3 that were polled. I don't really care about the outcome. Pro's and con's either way.


----------



## J.James (Apr 17, 2019)

Just keep running guys


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 17, 2019)

Update LOL


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Big Perm (Apr 17, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Holy shit, are you starting to read? I'm impressed by that comment.





H.A.F. said:


> If you are going to be an ass about it, it is actually why I asked 100 questions BEFORE the competition started - so I would understand the rules.


Man, I was teasing you.
Like you forget shit when you get baked, I get sarcastic. I'm not serious 90% of the time.
It was 100 questions, just 10 questions 10 times.
Edit: That last line was satire, borderline sarcasm.


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Apr 18, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> Disqualified:
> @Jetfixer100
> *Link
> Link*


Funny thing is, I didn’t read any of this stuff until after I posted the clone pic. Good luck to you all.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 18, 2019)

Jetfixer100 said:


> Funny thing is, I didn’t read any of this stuff until after I posted the clone pic. Good luck to you all.


that sucks man


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Big Perm (Apr 18, 2019)

J.James said:


>


Is that the walk of shame?


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 18, 2019)

I do have to say that @homebrewer did call me out in public when he thought I had a pic without a number in it. Kudos on that man, no one else did.


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 18, 2019)

@Dyna-Gro & @Big Perm

Being the mellow type I say let them *pass*. 






Aint like the black knight from Monty Python...


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 18, 2019)

Ok, so that's 2/3. It's officially a pass.


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 18, 2019)

Wrong closet f... always good with humour....


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 18, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Man, I was teasing you.
> Like you forget shit when you get baked, I get sarcastic. I'm not serious 90% of the time.
> It was 100 questions, just 10 questions 10 times.
> Edit: That last line was satire, borderline sarcasm.


Actually, the last 9 were just rephrasing the first question because you didn't get it.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 18, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Actually, the last 9 were just rephrasing the first question because you didn't get it.


This must be true.


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Apr 18, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I just wanted to clarify a couple things that might be foggy. I can totally get it if the people that were dq'd haven't been keeping up with the comp.
> 
> The rules were always that every pic had to have a number, and only pic posts in the pic thread. Those posts breaking those rules were supposed to get deleted so it was like they never happened. It looks like when it came time to delete one though, it couldn't be done.
> Dyna-Gro then came in and said that because of that, anyone breaking those rules is dq'd from that point forward.
> ...



Either I'm still asleep or I baked my self a special kind of slow this a.m. but I just saw this and I'm confused and not understanding. Let me wake up and smoke a little more and I'll read this again.


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Apr 18, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> I'm loving the Auto, appears to be growing like a perfect christmas tree, a little lanky thoughView attachment 4319206 View attachment 4319207 . I think it may be starting to flower already.


Bend that pretty girl over and expose her!


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 18, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> Bend that pretty girl over and expose her!


It's definitely starting to flower already. I think these will be great for growing out on my back deck, fast growing and hopefully it stays somewhat small, out of prying neighbors eyes.


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 18, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Man, I was teasing you.
> Like you forget shit when you get baked, I get sarcastic. I'm not serious 90% of the time.
> It was 100 questions, just 10 questions 10 times.
> Edit: That last line was satire, borderline sarcasm.



I'm always in a good mood and have a sarcastic humor, I dont think it comes across though since i dont usually add the "LOL" after I type something. Maybe thats a requirement now, so people know you're joking around??


----------



## Kushash (Apr 18, 2019)

Un-official post.
New #5.


----------



## homebrewer (Apr 18, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I do have to say that @homebrewer did call me out in public when he thought I had a pic without a number in it. Kudos on that man, no one else did.


I was just trying to thin out the competition but unfortunately for the rest of us your number was in there like _Where's Waldo?_


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 18, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> I was just trying to thin out the competition but unfortunately for the rest of us your number was in there like _Where's Waldo?_


If I win the competition I vow to keep those "#125" 3x5 cards on my grow room walls for posterity LOL


----------



## J.James (Apr 18, 2019)

Got in a good conversation about genetics last night and found out a new genetics company is looking for testers. Anyone interested in testing some gear? If so I’ll start a new thread and give out more details as I get them!


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 18, 2019)

J.James said:


> Got in a good conversation about genetics last night and found out a new genetics company is looking for testers. Anyone interested in testing some gear? If so I’ll start a new thread and give out more details as I get them!


I'd rather not give out contact info on here, but if you have the company info I'm game! Tag me in if you start a thread. I don't prowl the forums much...


----------



## Kushash (Apr 18, 2019)

New #1 11 blades.
It's genetic. 

 

Let's play a different game.


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Apr 18, 2019)

My vote is yes not that it matters at this point.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 18, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Let's play a different game.


----------



## J.James (Apr 18, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I'd rather not give out contact info on here, but if you have the company info I'm game! Tag me in if you start a thread. I don't prowl the forums much...


I have a company email to send in a request


----------



## Stubbie (Apr 18, 2019)

Well, even though I don't have a horse in the race anymore - thought you all might like to see that I actually can grow decent herb when I don't lose the seed. 

    

2x 315 SS LEC
4x4' tent
3.5 gal hempy buckets, perlite bottom 2" CoCo Loco up to the top
Dyna-Gro nutes (ProTeKt/Bloom/Mag-Pro) nutes according to their feed plan. I started these with CRF (Osomocote) in the buckets, but they ate through it pretty quick and had to start supplementing with Bloom)
30 days veg from seed, photos are 7 weeks after the 12/12 flip
Clockwise from front left
1ea Dutch Passion Critical Orange Punch
1ea Sensi Seeds Afghan #1
1ea Blueberry
1ea Barney's Farm Triple Cheese

Topped them all several times, and ended up with a fairly even canopy. Pleased with everything so far, and has been one of my easiest grows.


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 18, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> View attachment 4319692


 This ones already been played Big Perm, this was my winning entry. Guys on the Chuckers Paradise thread had a contest using the above pic, lol.


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 18, 2019)

J.James said:


> Got in a good conversation about genetics last night and found out a new genetics company is looking for testers. Anyone interested in testing some gear? If so I’ll start a new thread and give out more details as I get them!


Count me in.


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 18, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> I was just trying to thin out the competition but unfortunately for the rest of us your number was in there like _Where's Waldo?_


I was going to post about it when I was updating the spreadsheet, but I saw it hiding in the tent at the last second.


----------



## mr_c (Apr 18, 2019)

J.James said:


> Got in a good conversation about genetics last night and found out a new genetics company is looking for testers. Anyone interested in testing some gear? If so I’ll start a new thread and give out more details as I get them!





DesertPlants said:


> Count me in.


Ditto - count me in.


----------



## J.James (Apr 18, 2019)

mr_c said:


> Ditto - count me in.





DesertPlants said:


> Count me in.





H.A.F. said:


> I'd rather not give out contact info on here, but if you have the company info I'm game! Tag me in if you start a thread. I don't prowl the forums much...


https://www.rollitup.org/t/clg-seed-testers-circle.988253/


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 18, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Well this one is a crazy freak .


It's like it is saying, "Take my strong hand, child!".


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 18, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> It's like it is saying, "Take my strong hand, child!".


also the main stem split into 2 thick tops


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Apr 18, 2019)

Disqualified:
@Pa-Nature 
*Link
Link*


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 18, 2019)

And then there were 17...


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 18, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> And then there were 17...


I know. I'm standing there talking to the guy, he takes a step to the side and Boom! 
I'm still picking it out of my hair.


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 18, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I know. I'm standing there talking to the guy, he takes a step to the side and Boom!
> I'm still picking it out of my hair.


???


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 18, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> also the main stem split into 2 thick tops


Looks like your gone man. You probably your original plan.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 18, 2019)

Sorry it was post in the wrong spot ,,,my bad im running a fever .


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 18, 2019)

If the "weird leaf" dude is still here, I found a 13-toed leaf with two of those "extras"


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 18, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> Disqualified:
> @Pa-Nature
> *Link
> Link*


This is not right as it was not a perm pic I was still editing the post when I had to go get my dog out of the rain while I was sick .when I come back I get this .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 18, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Looks like your gone man. You probably your original plan.


Say what original plan ???


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 18, 2019)

If im out im out .
But if you go to ur link there is no violation .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 18, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> Disqualified:
> @Pa-Nature
> *Link
> Link*


Test it .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 18, 2019)

Considering nobody even like it or see it .


----------



## Kushash (Apr 18, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> If the "weird leaf" dude is still here, I found a 13-toed leaf with two of those "extras"
> View attachment 4319911


That's cool but the dq thing is the main story.
Was that a picture taken today?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 18, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> If im out im out .
> But if you go to ur link there is no violation .


Ask him what you violated. I see you have done this actually. Bigperm post a link.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 18, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Ask him what you violated. I see you have done this actually. Bigperm post a link.


Yeah there is no violation there right ?
I seen a guy post a pic of his clone with no # he said sorry but he removed it no no violation in my eyes ...right JJ


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 18, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Yeah there is no violation there is there ?


It was there for 4.5 hours, but it's cleaned up now.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 18, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> It was there for 4.5 hours, but it's cleaned up now.


it was a post being edited WIP .
Like Big perm said we were talking and still posting .
.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 18, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> It was there for 4.5 hours, but it's cleaned up now.


not cleaned corrected as i was still being posted would have noticed if got chance to finish the post 
As you can go back a see how many I edit


----------



## Kushash (Apr 18, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> Disqualified:
> @Jetfixer100
> *Link
> Link*





Dyna-Gro said:


> Disqualified:
> @Pa-Nature
> *Link*





Dyna-Gro said:


> *Link*



I'm a confused stoner.
Didn't these two guys do the same thing Lightgreen2k did?
I mean I saw Jetfixer100 made a mistake and was not given 24 hrs to correct it.
I didn't see why jetfixer was out without a vote or something.


​


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 18, 2019)

Its like chess if you dont take you finger off the piece IT AINT A MOVE .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 18, 2019)

Kushash said:


> I'm a confused stoner.
> Didn't these two guys do the same thing Lightgreen2k did?
> I mean I saw Jetfixer100 made a mistake and was not given 24 hrs to correct it.
> I didn't see why jetfixer was out without a vote or something.
> ...


If a pic is not perm its not posted for competition in my eyes


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 18, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Test it .


I tested it, here is what I got:


Dyna-Gro said:


> anyone breaking them from this point forward is disqualified. Sorry for any inconvenience.





Dyna-Gro said:


> After this post there will be no further votes for similar occurrences.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 18, 2019)

Show me the violation ?


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Apr 18, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Show me the violation ?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 18, 2019)

That was my post being posted and editing via phone I could not see if the # was was showing when I seen It was I started to edit it but iof Im out cause I may a simple typo as such by grabing the wrong pic in my posting and then when correcting I get an alert OH well .
No biggie Illl kill them all now .Thanks


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 18, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Oh snap.


No biggie we all post wrong shit go back and edit all the time ,,
I think there should be if the pic is perm it a POST


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 18, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Oh snap.


Also the fact the pic is taken over the empty pot over the table as the same as above is proof enough for me but hey but I needed that # or remove the post before perm 
.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 18, 2019)

Good luck people .


----------



## Kushash (Apr 18, 2019)

Time to go!


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 18, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> If the "weird leaf" dude is still here, I found a 13-toed leaf with two of those "extras"
> View attachment 4319911


I was really engaged in talking to Pa-Nature here when I watched him all of a sudden mid sentence take off running, got about three steps, dove and belly flopped right on a mine and blew up.
It was like watching that movie Bird Box.


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 19, 2019)

Sad...


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 19, 2019)

Kushash said:


> That's cool but the dq thing is the main story.
> Was that a picture taken today?


Yes, on a Superskunk monster-cropped clone I have. I didn't go on a leaf hunt, I have just been paying more attention and happened to see that.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 19, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I was really engaged in talking to Pa-Nature here when I watched him all of a sudden mid sentence take off running, got about three steps, dove and belly flopped right on a mine and blew up.
> It was like watching that movie Bird Box.


Wut? Because of my deformed leaf? Weird.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 19, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Didn't these two guys do the same thing Lightgreen2k did?


The whole voting stuff was to see if those guys (Lightgreen2k, Jetfixer100, Pa-Nature, Madriffer) were out.
Both Jetfixer100 and Pa-Nature got a pass from the voting, but then got dq'd after for breaking the rule again.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 19, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> #125
> Day 4 after flip


Disqualified:
HAF
No # in the pic.


----------



## dstroy (Apr 19, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Disqualified:
> HAF
> No # in the pic.


What's your favorite hot sauce?

My ideal sauce is a cider vinegar base with smoky notes. Not too spicy or salty. You know, not punishing, adds to the dish.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 19, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Disqualified:
> HAF
> No # in the pic.


As I said. If I win, those stay up for posterity LOL


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 19, 2019)

dstroy said:


> What's your favorite hot sauce?
> 
> My ideal sauce is a cider vinegar base with smoky notes. Not too spicy or salty. You know, not punishing, adds to the dish.


Depends on what it is going on.
Eggs: I like green Tabasco.
Ramen noodles: Tapatio
Anything Asian: Sriracha
Taco Bell: Mild Sauce. Only the packets that say, "You Picked Me!"
There is a BBQ joint here with 30 different hot sauces. The top one like gives your anus chemical burns or something. I don't like stupid hot stuff, though.
I'm with you, it's all about the flavor.


----------



## dstroy (Apr 19, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Depends on what it is going on.
> Eggs: I like green Tabasco.
> Ramen noodles: Tapatio
> Anything Asian: Sriracha
> ...


Tapatio is a great hot sauce. Hard to find here. My stepmom used to put a little bit in sopa de fideos? I think that’s what it’s called. Mmmm that’s stuffs good.


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 19, 2019)

What the hell? We go from chopping heads to which hot sauce is best? I’m at the same place or what? What the [email protected]$k is going on anyhow?


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 19, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> What the hell? We go from chopping heads to which hot sauce is best? I’m at the same place or what? What the [email protected]$k is going on anyhow?


Smoke and mirrors. (distraction)


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 19, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Smoke and mirrors. (distraction)
> View attachment 4320021


  I’m keeping at least one eye on ya Perm, at least one. At all times. Lol.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 19, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I’m keeping at least one eye on ya Perm, at least one. At all times. Lol.


Get ready Rocket.


----------



## dstroy (Apr 19, 2019)

I started working on another project and I don’t know python. Fun times

 

It’s gonna be an i2c slave fan controller. Can do the pwm freq I need no problem.

Right now it’s a blinking glorified alarm clock.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Apr 19, 2019)

Disqualified:
@Lightgreen2k
*Link
Link*


----------



## Kushash (Apr 19, 2019)

This is not the way I wanted to make the top 10.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 19, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> Disqualified:
> @Lightgreen2k
> *Link
> Link*


I
showed plants previous post and told everyone I was making a transplant. Those are the Same plants, I have also stated that I would have additional plants.

These are not some magic plants that are 3 feet larger /"36 inch growth spurt over night. I said I would place them in my sip and did that. I have #416 shown?

The link doesn't tell me what rule I broke?
I'm within my seven days too post?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 19, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Get ready Rocket.
> View attachment 4320028


What rule did I break?


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 19, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I
> showed plants previous post and told everyone I was making a transplant. Those are the Same plants, I have also stated that I would have additional plants.
> 
> These are not some magic plants that are 3 feet larger /"36 inch growth spurt over night. I said I would place them in my sip and did that. I have #416 shown?
> ...


I think it's because the fourth photo has no number in it.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 19, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> I think it's because the fourth photo has no number in it.


I was showing a continuation of my previous post in the exact same lighting and setting and time. 

A close up actually, what people have to state the obvious or are they Mad people are not using there Nutrients and Putting it on full blast?


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 19, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What rule did I break?


When I posted that, you hadn't broken anything.
It looks like it was having a pic in the pic thread without a number in it.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 19, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> When I posted that, you hadn't broken anything.
> It looks like it was having a pic in the pic thread without a number in it.


They all follow suit a continuation and the picture was showing additional amendments. It seems like yourself that you are not 100% positive on why I have been "disqualified " Anyhow that is Real Real Lame! I will just be civil at this point !

Once you open your mouth words cannot be returned


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 19, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> They all follow suit a continuation and the picture was showing additional amendments. It seems like yourself that you are not 100% positive on why I have been "disqualified " Anyhow that is Real Real Lame! I will just be civil at this point !
> 
> Once you open your mouth words cannot be returned


I totally get it man, and it sucks.
I know you said you were sick, but a lot has been going on the past few days.
There was a vote on rule breakage a couple days ago. You weren't the only person in that group being voted on, but you got a pass on it. Then two other people went out before you did. 
I don't know if you missed it, but people were getting dq'd for exactly what you did.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 19, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I totally get it man, and it sucks.
> I know you said you were sick, but a lot has been going on the past few days.
> There was a vote on rule breakage a couple days ago. You weren't the only person in that group being voted on, but you got a pass on it. Then two other people went out before you did.
> I don't know if you missed it, but people were getting dq'd for exactly what you did.


I have had my plants numbers in my photos. They are a series of photos all grouped together. The paper not in the shot to get the proper Angles.

I have NEVER been sick or under the weather since this competition started!

So I'm about to go off on this bullhshit contest.

And To be More Clear. I was not being Voted On at all that day.

My name was not in the list of people being voted on. Screen shots work if you can post where I was being voted on thanks.

Reference the page number and I'll be fine. I'm not apart of any of that!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 19, 2019)

I'm still within a week of my Post. Am I allowed to correct it for all the BUTT HURT people @Dyna-Gro

Hmm it is 4/20

If not fuck it! This is only RiU

Good luck to everyone too

For anyone in the future reading this I went from page 17, made a transplant that you see on page 18 below. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/picture-gallery-for-tugc-players-posts-only-please.985995/page-18


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 19, 2019)

"Light your path with the flames of burning bridges" 
~some dude no one ever quoted for his success.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 19, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> "Light your path with the flames of burning bridges"
> ~some dude no one ever quoted for his success.


Hmm grow wings / adapt / fly high . Evolution!


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 19, 2019)

Can we get a checklist of "yet to be completed by..." contest requirements other than pic numbers? Have the other requirements been met by everyone with the exception of like, growing your plant?

@Dyna-Gro no hurry on this one. I'm talking about "do it once before the contest is done" stuff.


----------



## dstroy (Apr 19, 2019)

Read and follow the rules


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 19, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I have NEVER been sick or under the weather since this competition started!


Sorry, I got you and Pa-Nature mixed up on that last post a bit. I thought it was the reason you weren't keeping up with the comp. @Pa-Nature that post was intended for you.


Lightgreen2k said:


> And To be More Clear. I was not being Voted On at all that day.


You actually were, you just didn't know it, apparently.


Lightgreen2k said:


> My name was not in the list of people being voted on. Screen shots work if you can post where I was being voted on thanks.


There was never a list of people being voted on because the vote was never about specific people. The vote was for if people breaking the rules since DG's shot across the bow were getting a pass, or getting a DQ. You got a pass by the way because the vote was a Pass. Then you broke the rule again, and were out.
It sucks man, I know. But it's all right there, I could post links and stuff, but I'm getting tired of saying the same things over and over. At this point it is survival of the fittest.
Remember that one time @Jetfixer100 and @Pa-Nature posted a pic in the pic thread that didn't have a number in it and they got DQ'd?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 19, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Read and follow the rules


"Read and follow the rules."

Foh ! Go take care of your Wife!

You want to be slick at the mouth buddy! It's whatever with me!

Lightgreen2k


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 19, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Sorry, I got you and Pa-Nature mixed up on that last post a bit. I thought it was the reason you weren't keeping up with the comp. @Pa-Nature that post was intended for you.
> 
> You actually were, you just didn't know it, apparently.
> 
> ...


Cool man .


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 19, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> "Read and follow the rules."
> 
> Foh ! Go take care of your Wife!
> 
> You want to be slick at the mouth buddy! It's whatever with me!


He wasn't even talking to you.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 19, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> He wasn't even talking to you.


I was the only person making a complaint within that time frame. Yes he was!

Everyone Gets alerted that is following this thread. 

I was just got booted for not following a rule and then he comments that.

Don't try to defend a next man! You have no idea of who he was speaking too, but if that is your style...


----------



## dstroy (Apr 19, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I was the only person making a complaint within that time frame. Yes he was!
> 
> Everyone Gets alerted that is following this thread.
> 
> ...


I was not talking to you.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 19, 2019)

dstroy said:


> I was not talking to you.


My apologies if that was the case. I read your post immediately after mine. 

Good Friday 2019. 

I'm eliminated  as stated good luck to the rest.


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Apr 19, 2019)

This whole comp is a joke to me now glad I bowed out


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Apr 19, 2019)

@Dyna-Gro maybe next time put your “shot across the bow” in the thread where the offenses were committed. Not everyone has the time to comb through 70+ pages of everyone’s last grow pics or hot sauce recommendations to find out if they have done something to be disqualified for.


----------



## J.James (Apr 19, 2019)

Not intended for anyone in particular but you all were asked to read the rules before the competition started and you all were also asked if you had any questions about the rules to ask them before the competition started. The first post in the picture Thread states that all and all is underlined, pictures must contain the player number physically in the photo. So for me, I don’t even understand why this is a debate or question or whatever this is. Dyna grow even went so far as to allow some people who violated this rule a chance to stay in the competition by marking a point to bring attention to it. Take responsibility for your actions and stop blaming other people or situations For your mistakes.


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Apr 19, 2019)

Not intended for anyone in particular, but the rules we agreed to in the beginning changed after the competition started. The rule started out as “your post will be deleted” and changed to “you will be disqualified”. All I’m saying is maybe that the rule change should have been put in the thread where the disqualifying offenses occurred, because some folks barely have time to tend to their grows and get pics posted much less sift through 70+ pages of unrelated stuff. Maybe have a thread just for the rules and questions on said rules and their changes. Just a suggestion for the next comp, not “blaming” anyone for anything. Peace and good luck to all that remain.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 19, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Everyone Gets alerted that is following this thread.


Were you not following the thread?
Dyna-Gro doesn't get on here and talk about the price of rice in China. If you see them post something, might want to read it.


----------



## homebrewer (Apr 19, 2019)

Jetfixer100 said:


> Not intended for anyone in particular, but the rules we agreed to in the beginning changed after the competition started.* The rule started out as “your post will be deleted” and changed to “you will be disqualified”. All I’m saying is maybe that the rule change should have been put in the thread where the disqualifying offenses occurred, because some folks barely have time to tend to their grows and get pics posted much less sift through 70+ pages of unrelated stuff. *Maybe have a thread just for the rules and questions on said rules and their changes. Just a suggestion for the next comp, not “blaming” anyone for anything. Peace and good luck to all that remain.


I think you make a good point but at the same time one should probably not be committing to a competition if they really don't have time for it. That's not directed at you in particular. These things are definitely a time commitment but in the end I think they're worth it as they tend to be a learning experience; whether one is learning from others OR honing their own craft.


----------



## dstroy (Apr 19, 2019)

Justinsbudzzz said:


> This whole comp is a joke to me now glad I bowed out


Is the prize pot a joke to you?

It's not to me, cool stuff in there.

Sorry life got in the way, that sucks. No need to be a poor sport to everyone who is still competing because something out of our control happened to you. It cheapens the competition for the rest of us.


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 19, 2019)

Justinsbudzzz said:


> This whole comp is a joke to me now glad I bowed out


If anyone else feels this way, just go ahead and 'bow' on out, I'm hanging in till the end if I can, I 'NEED' some of those goods. Lol. And can and will put them to good use.


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Apr 19, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Were you not following the thread?
> Dyna-Gro doesn't get on here and talk about the price of rice in China. If you see them post something, might want to read it.


*“All players must like this post by competition start time to acknowledge that they have read and understand the rules.”*
*
Maybe a read and like for rule changes next time?*


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 19, 2019)

Jetfixer100 said:


> Maybe a read and like for rule changes next time?


Sure. The problem is people won't read it. That post you are referring to was like herding blind cattle. I can make it a read and a like, but what if I don't run around and makes sure everyone likes it without reading it. If I posted it and let it go, it would get probably three likes. Then everyone else is out? Sounds good to me.
Next time as in next competition.


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 19, 2019)

Can I dry weed in a closet with the door closed? I'm trimming and hanging right now, never done it before and it's taking forever, only 2 branches done so far. This thing has nanners in it and not very frosty.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 19, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> Can I dry weed in a closet with the door closed? I'm trimming and hanging right now, never done it before and it's taking forever, only 2 branches done so far. This thing has nanners in it and not very frosty.
> 
> View attachment 4320247 View attachment 4320248


That amount cannot be taking you forever. That can be dryed in an open area in 24hrs. From that picture posted you should get back 2 - 3 grams dried.


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 19, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> That amount cannot be taking you forever. That can be dryed in an open area in 24hrs. From that picture posted you should get back 2 - 3 grams dried.



I can just dry this in an open area in 24hrs? Ok i'll try.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 19, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> only 2 branches done so far


I missed this the first time I read it.
What's your temp and humidity?


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 19, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Time to go!


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 19, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> Can I dry weed in a closet with the door closed? I'm trimming and hanging right now, never done it before and it's taking forever, only 2 branches done so far. This thing has nanners in it and not very frosty.
> 
> View attachment 4320247 View attachment 4320248


You basically want dark, and some air-flow.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Apr 20, 2019)

Happy 420 guys


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 20, 2019)

U2 and to the rest of you...


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 20, 2019)

Anyone else dropping seeds today? 

For me it was one each Bruce Banner, Black Widow, and Skywalker OG. All fems.


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 20, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> Can I dry weed in a closet with the door closed? I'm trimming and hanging right now, never done it before and it's taking forever, only 2 branches done so far. This thing has nanners in it and not very frosty.
> 
> View attachment 4320247 View attachment 4320248


I dry mine in a closet. This one was falling over so was the first to go. Will fill this closet up and add a small fan. Temp and humidity are usually 68 and 55 respectively.
I only cut fans and leave the sugar leaves, hang for 7 days then to the cure bucket.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 20, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> I dry mine in a closet. This one was falling over so was the first to go. Will fill this closet up and add a small fan. Temp and humidity are usually 68 and 55 respectively.
> I only cut fans and leave the sugar leaves, hang for 7 days then to the cure bucket.View attachment 4320433 View attachment 4320433


Here's my drying closet. Old cedar wardrobe with a PVC rack that has curtain hooks on it. Also has a tray with a 120m screen for a drying rack and dry-sifting keif. It folds out of the way to hang plants. Under the black dish-pan is an AC Infinity 120cfm 3-speed cabinet fan like for electronics cabinets sucking through the carbon filter.

Edited: The only air intake is that hole for the electric cord, and the fact that the doors aren't air-tight. Also, it's in the bedroom that my grow-closets are in, so the filtered exhaust gets refiltered when it goes through them.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 20, 2019)

PVC is like Lego's for stoners

change my mind


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 20, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Anyone else dropping seeds today?
> 
> For me it was one each Bruce Banner, Black Widow, and Skywalker OG. All fems.


Yeah, Black Banana Cookies x Wedding Cake S1's and Sundae Driver x Wedding Cake S1's. It's gonna be frosty around here this summer. Lol.

Maybe a couple Star Dawg x Adub S1's.
Wish I would’ve had these for the start of the comp.


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 20, 2019)

Nice choices on strains *@H.A.F @Opie1971*


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Apr 20, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Here's my drying closet. Old cedar wardrobe with a PVC rack that has curtain hooks on it. Also has a tray with a 120m screen for a drying rack and dry-sifting keif. It folds out of the way to hang plants. Under the black dish-pan is an AC Infinity 120cfm 3-speed cabinet fan like for electronics cabinets sucking through the carbon filter.
> View attachment 4320434
> Edited: The only air intake is that hole for the electric cord, and the fact that the doors aren't air-tight. Also, it's in the bedroom that my grow-closets are in, so the filtered exhaust gets refiltered when it goes through them.


That’s quite the drying setup you have there. Me gusta mucho.

I’d pop more beans for indoors, but just started some testers. I’ll have to wait til some of my GPS strains and bananas finish. I do have a blue cheese Buddha auto I’m going to throw outside soon.


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 20, 2019)

Happy 420 everyone. 

I finished trimming, I don't think this will dry in 24hrs. I weighed the largest bud just to see where it's at, I started off thinking I will be happy with 1oz dry per plant. How much will these dry by, 50% weight, 75%, 90%?


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 20, 2019)

I see typically 60-75% reduction.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 20, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> Happy 420 everyone.
> 
> I finished trimming, I don't think this will dry in 24hrs. I weighed the largest bud just to see where it's at, I started off thinking I will be happy with 1oz dry per plant. How much will these dry by, 50% weight, 75%, 90%?
> 
> View attachment 4320568 View attachment 4320569 View attachment 4320570


Rule of thumb I have always used is 80%. That's trimmed, but still on the stems. Dense buds will actually lose more weight %wise (weird right?) and take longer. So if you weigh the whole mess, multiply by .20 and that should be your dry weight give or take. That 65g top will dry to just under a half ounce


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 20, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> Nice choices on strains *@H.A.F @Opie1971*


Mine was a "pop culture" mix-pack if you get how the strain names are all movie hero's


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 20, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> That’s quite the drying setup you have there. Me gusta mucho.


Got the furniture at a yardsale for $20. Cedar is supposed to help keep clothes from molding, figured it can't hurt for weed  I finally have all the gear in all the right places to have a nice 4-6 plant rotation going then this contest rolls around and I get stupid  I'm up to 7 plants now 6 in flower, with 3 seeds I just dropped because I'm skunked out


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 20, 2019)

Looks like we lost another one. @GirlGrowsGirls hasent posted in more than 7 days.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 20, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Looks like we lost another one. @GirlGrowsGirls hasent posted in more than 7 days.


Her clones didn't look too happy in the last pic she posted.


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 20, 2019)

How many entries are left?


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 20, 2019)

Hopefully not another *one bites the dust*, if it goes on like that none will be left...


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 20, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> How many entries are left?


I will check out the numbers after I update the spreadsheet, but I believe 16.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 20, 2019)

15 now


----------



## Mysturis420 (Apr 20, 2019)

Ouch


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 20, 2019)

1 in 5 wins something (current odds).


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 20, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> none will be left...


----------



## Mysturis420 (Apr 20, 2019)

This is how 420 is going down at my house this year and the edis are about 20 to 30 mg a piece 30 for solid chocolates and 20 for filled ones my guests will be pleased


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 20, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> This is how 420 is going down at my house this yearView attachment 4320766 and the edis are about 20 to 30 mg a piece 30 for solid chocolates and 20 for filled onesView attachment 4320767 my guests will be pleased


I thought you were just kidding when you invited me over.
OTW.

Should I bring anything?


----------



## Mysturis420 (Apr 20, 2019)

And I'm cooking pulled pork with corn on the cob mmmm good


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 20, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Should I bring anything?


Just me. And the beer. I'm ready. Waiting.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Apr 20, 2019)

Disqualified:
@GreenThumbsMcgee
*Link
Link*


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 20, 2019)

*Correction:
Odds are now 1 in 4.66666666^


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Apr 20, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> Disqualified:
> @GreenThumbsMcgee
> *Link
> Link*


Because I had 2 males?


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 20, 2019)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> Because I had 2 males?


Sorry bro.
No, it's because of the number in the pics rule.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Apr 20, 2019)

I updated it and explained what was going on. I didn’t break any rules, but ok


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 20, 2019)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> I updated it and explained what was going on. I didn’t break any rules, but ok


Check out that link in Dyna's post with your dq.
It's the first pic in the last post you made in the pic thread.
There was a whole issue over it not too long ago.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Apr 20, 2019)

I did it that way the entire time. I was merely showing why I was pulling em, up close. Lmao. I can’t get a 3x5 card into a 2 inch shot of balls man. Whatever tho. Peace out


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Apr 20, 2019)

Disqualified:
@GirlGrowsGirls 

_"Regular photos will be required on a weekly basis. You are free to post any time you would like as long as one week does not pass between photos. This will be logged. Any player not posting a pic for more than one week will be disqualified. You are encouraged to post as many pics as you like as long as your number is in each photo."_


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 20, 2019)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> I did it that way the entire time. I was merely showing why I was pulling em, up close. Lmao. I can’t get a 3x5 card into a 2 inch shot of balls man. Whatever tho. Peace out


If you read that link it explains it. You were doing it the whole time, yes. The post they linked confirmed it, and said what would happen if it was done again.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Apr 20, 2019)

All good. Was a shit show anyway, all around


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 20, 2019)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> All good. Was a shit show anyway, all around


How would you know? lol
I put a lol on there to indicate I am joking.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Apr 20, 2019)

Thanks Anyway. Must’ve missed that post. I been only following the actual grow comp page. No one said nothing before hand. As I said, I wanted to SHOW the balls. 
I had no chance anyway, way it was headed.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 20, 2019)

It is crazy though that there are more people not in the competition watching closer than there are actual people in the competition.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 20, 2019)

Happy 420 guys.
I'm off to go grill some burgers and chill with the fam. I would go all out on the patio, but the Chief of Police is my back yard neighbor. Kind of puts a damper on things when the good stuff comes out. (I live in one of those bible belt states where you are going to hell as a demon if you are a pot smoker). I've actually heard someone talking about their son walking in all hopped up on marijuana, so yeah.
My side neighbor is a huge smoker and doesn't give a shit about the 'police guy'. So, I always go over there to blaze it up outdoors. Campfire at his place tonight, should be a hoot.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Apr 20, 2019)

Happy 420. 
Yep.


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 20, 2019)

Happy 4/20 everyone. This is just a reminder not to drive high. Live to next year to celebrate again.


----------



## J.James (Apr 20, 2019)

Happy 4/20!!!!!
*“When you smoke the herb, it reveals you to yourself.” Bob Marley





*


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 20, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I'm throwing the seeds in the pot still for 1st place.
> 3x Terpenado Regulars


Was looking through the beginning posts. If I got this and bred it with skunk, would it be a skunk-nado? Kind of like a shark-nado but for stoners? 

On a more serious note, other than Dyna-gro designating their 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place prize I can't find anything about the disposition of the rest of the prizes on the list. Is it a ginormous 1st prize, then Dyna-gro nutes and swag for 2nd and 3rd, or is there an equitable distribution of the other things on the list?


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 20, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> On a more serious note, other than Dyna-gro designating their 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place prize I can't find anything about the disposition of the rest of the prizes on the list. Is it a ginormous 1st prize, then Dyna-gro nutes and swag for 2nd and 3rd, or is there an equitable distribution of the other things on the list?


It's in here somewhere. I'm too lazy to go dig it up though.
Bonus points if you find the answer yourself in this thread.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 20, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> On a more serious note, other than Dyna-gro designating their 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place prize I can't find anything about the disposition of the rest of the prizes on the list. Is it a ginormous 1st prize, then Dyna-gro nutes and swag for 2nd and 3rd, or is there an equitable distribution of the other things on the list?


Since it's almost Easter....if and when you do find the info, you will also find an *Easter Egg* within the answer that you didn't know about. So you might want to find it.
*Edit: I'm being serious.*


----------



## J.James (Apr 20, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Since it's almost Easter....if and when you do find the info, you will also find an *Easter Egg* within the answer that you didn't know about. So you might want to find it.
> *Edit: I'm being serious.*





Big Perm said:


> *Ok here is how the prize pot is going to work. *
> 
> *It is going to stay open until the end of the comp!*
> 
> ...





Big Perm said:


> *The players are going to have a say in which place gets what prize!*
> List who you think should get what.
> 1st-?
> 2nd-?
> ...


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 20, 2019)

@J.James found the egg.


----------



## J.James (Apr 20, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> @J.James found the egg.


It's all I could find, as stoned as I am off this nug of cookies and chem


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 20, 2019)

I think the Easter Egg answers should go in the prize pot thread. *Link*


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 20, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> @J.James found the egg.


So he read everything on Dynagro's site and found out that there is no list (yet) like I did LOL 
That's cool. 
Will the "list vote" be among all competitors, those still in the running, or will it be a white elephant thing where the 3 winners pick?


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 20, 2019)

I'm updating on the other page, but while I'm here I'll add a update pic/explanation with no number in the pic. 

I hate pruning fan leaves They feed the plant. I have lolli-popped a plant of all the shoots, but left the fan leaves and had it do great. 

Since these plants are not getting any advanced training I pruned off nodes one and 2 early (leaves and shoots) and the lowest arrow is the scar from where the cotyledon were. 

Node 3 leaves were eventually in the way of watering, and were shaded, so they went. 

Node 4 and 5 fan leaves are still there, and probably will be until the end. The shoots outgrew them quickly and they are not an issue. 

Node 6 leaves were repeatedly tucked, and today were big enough that they were really blocking airflow, so they went.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 20, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I'm updating on the other page, but while I'm here I'll add a update pic/explanation with no number in the pic.
> 
> I hate pruning fan leaves They feed the plant. I have lolli-popped a plant of all the shoots, but left the fan leaves and had it do great.
> 
> ...


I didn't think it was possible for you to not have a # in the pic.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 20, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I didn't think it was possible for you to not have a # in the pic.


Macro baby, macro


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 20, 2019)

I might print out a micro number for macro shots.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 20, 2019)

Actually, I took the pic for me so I could count nodes and figure out what was what - and figured since I went to the effort I would share LOL


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 20, 2019)

I could have stuck a number in there if it was planned. I'm a pretty random guy...


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 21, 2019)

*Mysturis420*

Second that, you should have held a block party mate...


----------



## Kushash (Apr 21, 2019)

This is what I do to avoid a DQ for pic violation.
When I 1st look at my picture I scroll through and only look for a # the 1st time I look at them.
If a pic doesn't have a # I delete it.
Then I choose my pics and see if I have a # in each pic.
Then when I post I scroll through and look for a # in each pic.

Come on guys!
No more DQ's for pictures!


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 21, 2019)

Happy Easter everybody!!


----------



## Way2-High (Apr 21, 2019)

Holy!! I Don’t come on for a couple days and bam down to 14. Sucks you guys got eliminated but rules are rules.


----------



## Way2-High (Apr 21, 2019)

Happy Easter


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 21, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Holy!! I Don’t come on for a couple days and bam down to 14. Sucks you guys got eliminated but rules are rules.


That's cool that you read it all and caught up.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 21, 2019)

Happy Easter!


----------



## J.James (Apr 21, 2019)

Happy Easter Guys and Gals!! Hope you all had a good one!


----------



## Way2-High (Apr 21, 2019)

Been lacking on the updates, my bad! 
On Thursday i uppotted to her final home. 
 

Here’s how she looks today. 
 
Completely abismal. Reaching for prosperity!


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 21, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Been lacking on the updates, my bad!
> On Thursday i uppotted to her final home.
> View attachment 4321471
> 
> ...


Did you have 2? I'm trying to catch up, and for some reason it's easier to remember what everyone has going now...


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Apr 21, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Is the prize pot a joke to you?
> 
> It's not to me, cool stuff in there.
> 
> Sorry life got in the way, that sucks. No need to be a poor sport to everyone who is still competing because something out of our control happened to you. It cheapens the competition for the rest of us.


No .the prize pot is one the best I've seen actually and I would go in detail to why I said that but i don't feel like it but good luck in no poor sport I kinda new life was gonna hinder my efforts in this comp. But I still wanted to try .. If I came off as too much of a dick or poor sport is what it is . good luck eveyone


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 22, 2019)

The number was sketchy so it's here not there... That damn foil is gonna be an issue 
Looking at the plants I have that are in or getting ready for veg, I needed this room back. I had 2 in the other flower room, one that will be chopped in the next few weeks. I moved it by it's lonesome under a 260w. As soon as I harvest it goes back to a veg room.
So the plants now have a little more room, any you guys will get to see my 10-cola monster-crop mature while these are going.


----------



## Way2-High (Apr 22, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Did you have 2? I'm trying to catch up, and for some reason it's easier to remember what everyone has going now...


Ya two seeds one plant, I fused them together with dragonballs and came up with that disaster


----------



## Mysturis420 (Apr 22, 2019)

Fuuuuusiooon haaaaaaaaa


----------



## Cappuchino (Apr 23, 2019)

Weekly update


Cappuchino said:


> #460
> 4 weeks old. Plant is stretching now. I feed her half/half Grow/Bloom nutes. Hope to get to harvest in 5 to 6 weeks.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Apr 23, 2019)

Guys please tell me I'm not to stoned still from 420 but I think I see a pistol on my freshly popped bag seed of jah kush I've never seen this before there is one on both sides some weird leaves also what do ya guys think maybe gunna be a x men


----------



## Mysturis420 (Apr 23, 2019)

I definitely think it is a mutant we will see how it does


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 23, 2019)

Its something freaky no doubt...


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 23, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Guys please tell me I'm not to stoned still from 420 but I think I see a pistol on my freshly popped bag seed of jah kush I've never seen this before there is one on both sides some weird leaves alsoView attachment 4322098 what do ya guys think maybe gunna be a x men


It almost looks more like a root than a pistil.

If you scar a stem when cloning, it makes more roots. Could it have gotten damaged? Like from a tough seed husk? If it did, and you obviously have the seedling in a moist environment, if could be trying to root. See if it keeps growing or not.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Apr 23, 2019)

Just gonna say guys, I see tons of posts that don’t have numbers in the “ultimate” grow comp. not sure why I get boots and you get to remain. Feels all sorts of wrong that the host is competing too. Guess I’m allowed to voice my opinion now that I got kicked for kindly showing my balls. Remember, it’s better to be a dick and don’t show your close ups


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 23, 2019)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> Just gonna say guys, I see tons of posts that don’t have numbers in the “ultimate” grow comp. not sure why I get boots and you get to remain. Feels all sorts of wrong that the host is competing too. Guess I’m allowed to voice my opinion now that I got kicked for kindly showing my balls. Remember, it’s better to be a dick and don’t show your close ups, cause lord knows y’all need them dyna gro nuteS. Yank yank


If you're gonna stick it out there, give examples (of those still in) or just be polite.


----------



## dstroy (Apr 23, 2019)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> Just gonna say guys, I see tons of posts that don’t have numbers in the “ultimate” grow comp. not sure why I get boots and you get to remain. Feels all sorts of wrong that the host is competing too. Guess I’m allowed to voice my opinion now that I got kicked for kindly showing my balls. Remember, it’s better to be a dick and don’t show your close ups, cause lord knows y’all need them dyna gro nuteS. Yank yank


Posts here don't need numbers, only in the picture thread. Every post in the picture thread is supposed to have a player #.

Here is a mostly up to date link of who is participating, maintained by @DesertPlants 

https://onedrive.live.com/view.aspx?resid=84E6330129F3C9FC!105&ithint=file,xlsx&authkey=!AIVVBVmymDARTKc

If you see someone breaking the rules, say something.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 23, 2019)

@GreenThumbsMcgee - There are people that were making sure they had a number in "A" picture in their posts (multiple pics, number in one, same post). It was an accepted misunderstanding, and they were allowed to stay if they didn't break the rule from that point - I know one did, maybe more. Stupid stoner mistake? Sure. 

I thought hard before joining this competition, made sure I got the rules, bugged the hell out of the proprietors, and when I accepted the terms the only prizes were Dyna-gro nutes and swag.

Since then the prize pot has become amazing, and the competition has become more intense accordingly. I actually think people were rather laid back on reporting other competitors, unless it was an obvious rule-breakage.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Apr 23, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Posts here don't need numbers, only in the picture thread. Every post in the picture thread is supposed to have a player #.
> 
> Here is a mostly up to date link of who is participating, maintained by @DesertPlants
> 
> ...


Was talking about the main forum. Pics only. I’m just bitter because I was trying to show you all something I didn’t have to show, and got 86d. Then I scroll and see the same shit and those ppl are still in. It’s just sideways I feel, that some (most) get booted and some are “A”ok


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 23, 2019)

Believe me, I am triple checking every post before I reply. I am also posting in that thread every time I feed or water, because there is no way that I will go 7 days in 2 gallon pots without having to tend to them.

Rules are rules, and since I have posted a "process" post on lighting and whatnot the numbers and the 7-day update are all that is required. May even post more "process" posts just to be sure.

I didn't investigate everything in the prize list, but since I am not a CMH grower I did look into the other lights. There is one light in the prize pot that is over $700! If you check the tags on my page I also swear by AC Infinity - even in m drying closet - but I still have a VivoSun 4" rattle-fan in my tent, so I would be happy with just that fan. Anyway, it is what it is.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Apr 23, 2019)

Like I said, I’m just a bit upset. I didn’t follow this thread, and I guess I should had. This was where they did the heads up about all pics needed numbering I assume. Just wish I could had gotten a message saying that, instead of just getting booted. 
This will be first and last grow comp I will do. 
Nothing like taking a hobby and making it become a chore. 

I will say this also, 
Thanks for the opportunity. This is all I’ll contribute here. 
Good luck to you good kids who got the memo


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 23, 2019)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> Like I said, I’m just a bit upset. I didn’t follow this thread, and I guess I should had. This was where they did the heads up about all pics needed numbering I assume. Just wish I could had gotten a message saying that, instead of just getting booted.
> This will be first and last grow comp I will do.
> Nothing like taking a hobby and making it become a chore.
> 
> ...


I can dig that. 

Guess what? You can still grow your plants and harvest flowers! If I get DQ'd I don't think I'll be "pruning at node 1" LOL


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 23, 2019)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> Like I said, I’m just a bit upset. I didn’t follow this thread, and I guess I should had. This was where they did the heads up about all pics needed numbering I assume. Just wish I could had gotten a message saying that, instead of just getting booted.
> This will be first and last grow comp I will do.
> Nothing like taking a hobby and making it become a chore.
> 
> ...


Don't let this get you down on competitions. I have done a bunch and most of them are pretty laid back. You happened to dive in to one that is huge. @Opie1971 and @J.James have run some pretty awesome ones, so I would reach out to them to keep you on the list for their next ones. I highly reccomend staying away from TheDawgs compeitions if you don't like cutthroat. The imporant part is to just role with it. I have been DQed from some and finished most. It has been fun and I always learn something new.


----------



## dstroy (Apr 23, 2019)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> Was talking about the main forum. Pics only. I’m just bitter because I was trying to show you all something I didn’t have to show, and got 86d. Then I scroll and see the same shit and those ppl are still in. It’s just sideways I feel, that some (most) get booted and some are “A”ok


What post(s) are you referring to?

If you see someone breaking the rules, say something. 

We all have to follow the rules to maintain the integrity and spirit of the competition. 

@Dyna-Gro can't catch everything, we have to police ourselves.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Apr 23, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Don't let this get you down on competitions. I have done a bunch and most of them are pretty laid back. You happened to dive in to one that is huge. @Opie1971 and @J.James have run some pretty awesome ones, so I would reach out to them to keep you on the list for their next ones. I highly reccomend staying away from TheDawgs compeitions if you don't like cutthroat. The imporant part is to just role with it. I have been DQed from some and finished most. It has been fun and I always learn something new.


Thank you for the info. I feel bad for talking smack now. 
I really do appreciate all you guys. 
Take care and I meant it when I said good luck.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Apr 23, 2019)

dstroy said:


> What post(s) are you referring to?
> 
> If you see someone breaking the rules, say something.
> 
> ...


Take a look. I don’t know who was dq’ed and who wasn’t. I’m not in the comp anymore so I am not policing it at all. I wasn’t trying to rat, I just saw the exact same thing I did happen so it kinda made me wonder is all. For all I know they were dq’d also.


----------



## dstroy (Apr 23, 2019)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> Take a look. I don’t know who was dq’ed and who wasn’t. I’m not in the comp anymore so I am not policing it at all. I wasn’t trying to rat, I just saw the exact same thing I did happen so it kinda made me wonder is all. For all I know they were dq’d also.


Following the rules makes it fun for everyone. I wouldn't consider pointing out someone who was breaking a competition rule ratting, because it keeps it fun and fair. Rest assured, there are other people watching that thread like hawks waiting to report a rule violation.

That link I posted has a mostly up to date list of who is in and who got disqualified, if you're curious you can take a look and make sure that player you saw who broke the rules was disqualified. For peace of mind.


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 23, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Following the rules makes it fun for everyone. I wouldn't consider pointing out someone who was breaking a competition rule ratting, because it keeps it fun and fair. Rest assured, there are other people watching that thread like hawks waiting to report a rule violation.
> 
> That link I posted has a mostly up to date list of who is in and who got disqualified, if you're curious you can take a look and make sure that player you saw who broke the rules was disqualified. For peace of mind.


I just finished updating the spreadsheet with all photo links, so it should be pretty accurate. If I missed anything, let me know.


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 23, 2019)

Although only one will become winner, all of you are now my friends............


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 23, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> I just finished updating the spreadsheet with all photo links, so it should be pretty accurate. If I missed anything, let me know.


If you want to add to your sheet, I went through the first posts, and I think this is what everyone claimed at the beginning. Competitors feel free to correct or amend.


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 23, 2019)

Bringing some mellow to the thread

Nothing to do with the contest, but thought I would share it here with you guys and girls.

A trip down memory seed lane, was cleaning out the last moving boxes and found some cool memories from many years ago.

I would imagine that some of you can remember these old catalogues and seed packs. I even still have the first pack I ever bought from Positronics, which was their "Original Skunk Nr 1" and other packs from others vendors such as Sensi Seeds, High Quality Seeds, enjoy and have a good day/evening...


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 23, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> If you want to add to your sheet, I went through the first posts, and I think this is what everyone claimed at the beginning. Competitors feel free to correct or amend.
> View attachment 4322264


Great idea. I will get it added.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Apr 23, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> I just finished updating the spreadsheet with all photo links, so it should be pretty accurate. If I missed anything, let me know.


I would like to give you a follow and it says your profile Is private 1 can I be yo friend lol and 2 how do you private your profile I'm interested in that for sure


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 23, 2019)

This is my list, should be correct.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 23, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Great idea. I will get it added.


I did that for me, since I can't vote on myself  Seriously want people to correct though - It is only my best guess from their posts. Some were confusing. The one taking 90 clones, some with seeds and clones, and some seeds weren't mentioned as "fem" or not.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 23, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> I would like to give you a follow and it says your profile Is private 1 can I be yo friend lol and 2 how do you private your profile I'm interested in that for sure


click his avatar. a window will pop up. click follow


----------



## Mysturis420 (Apr 23, 2019)

Thanks @Big Perm


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 23, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Since then the prize pot has become amazing, and the competition has become more intense accordingly. I actually think people were rather laid back on reporting other competitors, unless it was an obvious rule-breakage.


Some people don't say anything so they don't rock the boat, or piss people off.
I'll piss people off, so if anyone has an issue calling someone else out about something, they can pm me and I'll do it.
Honestly, some things do go missed and are going to be missed if they aren't pointed out.


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 23, 2019)

@BostonBuds Are your Critical Purple Kush Seeds Fem, Reg, or Auto?
@Kushash What type of seeds did you run? (REG, FEM, or AUTO)

All the others have been updated in the spreadsheet to have the commitments they made. Side note, I am adding the spreadsheet to my signature so its easier to find if you don't want to bookmark it.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 23, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> @BostonBuds Are your Critical Purple Kush Seeds Fem, Reg, or Auto?
> @Kushash What type of seeds did you run? (REG, FEM, or AUTO)
> 
> All the others have been updated in the spreadsheet to have the commitments they made. Side note, I am adding the spreadsheet to my signature so its easier to find if you don't want to bookmark it.


that's awesome


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 23, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> @BostonBuds Are your Critical Purple Kush Seeds Fem, Reg, or Auto?
> @Kushash What type of seeds did you run? (REG, FEM, or AUTO)
> 
> All the others have been updated in the spreadsheet to have the commitments they made. Side note, I am adding the spreadsheet to my signature so its easier to find if you don't want to bookmark it.


The 2 Critical Purple Kush are Fem photos, and I have the 1 Fem Lemon Auto, all from seed.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 23, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Some people don't say anything so they don't rock the boat, or piss people off.
> I'll piss people off, so if anyone has an issue calling someone else out about something, they can pm me and I'll do it.
> Honestly, some things do go missed and are going to be missed if they aren't pointed out.


I just mean that in the beginning, no one was looking that close. It was a free-for-all.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 23, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> @BostonBuds Are your Critical Purple Kush Seeds Fem, Reg, or Auto?
> @Kushash What type of seeds did you run? (REG, FEM, or AUTO)
> 
> All the others have been updated in the spreadsheet to have the commitments they made. Side note, I am adding the spreadsheet to my signature so its easier to find if you don't want to bookmark it.


Youdaman…


Still not voting for you, you brown-noser!


----------



## dstroy (Apr 23, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> @BostonBuds Are your Critical Purple Kush Seeds Fem, Reg, or Auto?
> @Kushash What type of seeds did you run? (REG, FEM, or AUTO)
> 
> All the others have been updated in the spreadsheet to have the commitments they made. Side note, I am adding the spreadsheet to my signature so its easier to find if you don't want to bookmark it.


Cool man, let me find where I said I'd flower a maximum of 4 and ditch them and flower the lvtk if they are booboo.

Found it.

http://www.rollitup.org/t/the-ultimate-growing-competition.984127/page-34#post-14800859


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 23, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Cool man, let me find where I said I'd flower a maximum of 4 and ditch them and flower the lvtk if they are booboo.
> 
> Found it.
> 
> http://www.rollitup.org/t/the-ultimate-growing-competition.984127/page-34#post-14800859


What was your hard commitment? I see it says 4 or 2 on there, but we had to pick a hard "I will be growing X to the end." Are you doing 2 or 4?


----------



## dstroy (Apr 23, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> What was your hard commitment? I see it says 4 or 2 on there, but we had to pick a hard "I will be growing X to the end." Are you doing 2 or 4?


"You claim the number of plants that you are going to run by March 15th by 11:59pm PST"

I claimed that I would flower a maximum of four at one time in my flower tent, but if the four I picked were too big I would select down to two. 

I didn't have to do that. 

If I do not like what I see the lvtk that is still in my veg tent is getting flowered. That's always been the plan.


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 23, 2019)

dstroy said:


> "You claim the number of plants that you are going to run by March 15th by 11:59pm PST"
> 
> I claimed that I would flower a maximum of four at one time in my flower tent, but if the four I picked were too big I would select down to two.
> 
> ...


I am surprised that passed @Dyna-Gro uncontested. He made a couple others pick a hard number for bringing to harvest. Sounds good though, I will update it accordingly.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 23, 2019)

dstroy said:


> "You claim the number of plants that you are going to run by March 15th by 11:59pm PST"
> 
> I claimed that I would flower a maximum of four at one time in my flower tent, but if the four I picked were too big I would select down to two.
> 
> ...


So… you are flowering 4 plants.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 23, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> So… you are flowering 4 plants.





dstroy said:


> #540 checking in
> 
> I will be running 4 plants maximum in my flower tent. Depending on how large they are, I will possibly cull to 2. The reason for this is because I am currently using my flower tent, and the plants in there have about a month left. That's a long veg time for me. Thanks for letting us be flexible. If I do have to cull for space I will make sure everyone knows which plants got the cut.
> 
> ...


This is why it was important to post this stuff back then.
Looks to me like he's doing what he said he was going to do, unless I'm missing something.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 23, 2019)

@Big Perm 


dstroy said:


> I claimed that I would flower a maximum of four at one time in my flower tent, but if the four I picked were too big I would select down to two.
> 
> I didn't have to do that.


He didn't have to cull. Ergo he is flowering 4 plants - now.


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 23, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> @Big Perm
> 
> He didn't have to cull. Ergo he is flowering 4 plants - now.


Looks to me as if he hasn't made the determination yet. He can still cull 2 if he doesn't have room to flower 4. He got away with an option rather than a hard number.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 23, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Looks to me as if he hasn't made the determination yet. He can still full 2 if he doesn't have room to flower 4. He got away with an option rather than a hard number.


Except that in his post, he said that he no longer had to. That's all I was saying, and I think what he was saying as well - I was just trying to get @dstroy to confirm it.

I am not saying any of this is a rules violation or anything. I was just updating my list and it looked like he had settled on keeping the 4.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 23, 2019)

I mean, throwing a SCROG net over them is pretty much a dead giveaway right?


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 23, 2019)

Here's the flower clone I will be harvesting soon. It had almost no "veg", meaning that as soon as it put out regular leaves instead of weird ones, I flipped it. It was just an experiment to see what would happen, and I was thinking I might get an ounce or so out of it... Might beat that by a bit.


----------



## Kushash (Apr 24, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> @BostonBuds Are your Critical Purple Kush Seeds Fem, Reg, or Auto?
> @Kushash What type of seeds did you run? (REG, FEM, or AUTO)
> 
> All the others have been updated in the spreadsheet to have the commitments they made. Side note, I am adding the spreadsheet to my signature so its easier to find if you don't want to bookmark it.


My seeds are FEM's.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 24, 2019)

Kushash said:


> My seeds are FEM's.


So you planted 14 fem seeds to only keep 5? Are they old, or just a strain that usually needs culling of weaklings?


----------



## Kushash (Apr 24, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> So you planted 14 fem seeds to only keep 5? Are they old, or just a strain that usually needs culling of weaklings?


Good Question.
I am the worst person to have to cull plants. I can't do it even when I need to. I guess I love all my girls equally lol.

This comp created a different situation for me.
Remember, one of my goals was to grow plants with 11 or more leaflets this comp.

Only 15 - 20% of my seeds would develop those type of leaves in the past so I started 14 seeds hoping at least 2 or 3 would develop the leaves I was looking for.

All 5 plants I chose have between 10 and 12 leaflets so far and I'm shooting for 14 leaflets.

I left my plants in the 1 gallon pots to long while searching for that type of leaf so the plants will be struggling a little while bouncing back in their new 5 gallon pots.

6 of the seedlings are from old seeds that did not make the comp but will not be culled, they will be left in veg for a while until room opens up in the flower room and I will clone those.
So really I'm only going to cull 3 if I can bring myself to do it. I hate to kill a heathy cannabis plant.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 24, 2019)

Kushash said:


> I hate to kill a heathy cannabis plant.


THAT!

That was why I was wondering. Makes sense, but I even hate killing clones that are slow. Reg seeds I get, but fem seeds? Couldn't do it.

I guess I would have popped however many I could run at once, but kept the "good" ones separate for whatever you plan to do with them.

Then again, I don't need bulk and don't like crowded grow rooms, and I did exactly what I don't like doing just for the competition - so


----------



## Mysturis420 (Apr 24, 2019)

I just did the math and what are the odds that this round for me is going to be exactly 17 in a half weeks till harvest due to my cold temp issues it put me back 2 in a half weeks in growth shits crazy sometimes one little mistake and then you have to rebound and make up growth jeez I got some work ahead of me


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 25, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> I just did the math and what are the odds that this round for me is going to be exactly 17 in a half weeks till harvest due to my cold temp issues it put me back 2 in a half weeks in growth shits crazy sometimes one little mistake and then you have to rebound and make up growth jeez I got some work ahead of me


When I did the math at the beginning, I think that flipping on May 9 still gives 10 weeks for flowering.


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 25, 2019)

I was wrong about the Blueberrys being males, the two biggest plants finally showed and they’re females. I’ve seen A LOT of plants and would have bet my left nut that they were dudes, I actually almost chucked em one day, glad I didn’t now. They’ve both been up-potted along with the Sapphire Og, I’ll be putting them under 12/12 soon.
The Gelato is doing great as well. I’ll be spraying one of the Blueberrys with Tiresias Mist to make feminized seeds of all three strains- Blueberry, Gelato and Sapphire Og.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 25, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I was wrong about the Blueberrys being males, the two biggest plants finally showed and they’re females. I’ve seen A LOT of plants and would have bet my left nut that they were dudes, I actually almost chucked em one day, glad I didn’t now. They’ve both been up-potted along with the Sapphire Og, I’ll be putting them under 12/12 soon.
> The Gelato is doing great as well. I’ll be spraying one of the Blueberrys with Tiresias Mist to make feminized seeds of all three strains- Blueberry, Gelato and Sapphire Og.


Thanks! I never heard of that mist, so I read up on it. Have you used it before and does it work?


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 25, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Thanks! I never heard of that mist, so I read up on it. Have you used it before and does it work?


Yes, I have used it 3 different times, successful all 3. It works, or it did for me anyway.
If ya ever decide to try it, hit me up and I’ll help ya out.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 25, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Yes, I have used it 3 different times, successful all 3. It works, or it did for me anyway.
> If ya ever decide to try it, hit me up and I’ll help ya out.


It'll probably be a while. I have about 25 seeds I need to run, but as I get to the end of each strain, that's definitely something I want to try.

But basically, you treat one limb on a fem plant before flip, then let it go and you get fem seeds?


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 25, 2019)

Seems a whole lot more efficient than buying reggies, hunting males and then growing them.


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 25, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> It'll probably be a while. I have about 25 seeds I need to run, but as I get to the end of each strain, that's definitely something I want to try.
> 
> But basically, you treat one limb on a fem plant before flip, then let it go and you get fem seeds?


Yeah that’s pretty much the way ya do it, you just have to know when to spray it.
And I usually choose to spray a couple times a day at like 5 or 6 days in, once at lights on and again at lights off. It just depends on how it’s looking.
I’ve got a plant right now that is just about ready to start dropping pollen, I’ll post some pics later to show it to you.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 25, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Yeah that’s pretty much the way ya do it, you just have to know when to spray it.
> And I usually choose to spray a couple times a day at like 5 or 6 days in, once at lights on and again at lights off. It just depends on how it’s looking.
> I’ve got a plant right now that is just about ready to start dropping pollen, I’ll post some pics later to show it to you.


When I said I had 25 seeds to run, except for this contest I usually run 3-4 plants at a time in a rotation (1-2 in veg, 1-2 in flower). so 25 seeds is about 2 years


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 25, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> We have an open pot.
> After the pot closes and the competition begins, the pot will be arranged in placing order for prizes and the Prize Post will be posted.
> 
> We are trying to have the prizes ship from the vendor directly to the winners.
> We are not responsible for pot prizes, and it is the vendor or donator's responsibility to make sure you get your prize.


 Has this been done?


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 25, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> Has this been done?


There's an Easter Egg still out in the yard for you to find.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 25, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> Has this been done?





Big Perm said:


> There's an Easter Egg still out in the yard for you to find.


If you look on page 11...


----------



## J.James (Apr 25, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> When I said I had 25 seeds to run, except for this contest I usually run 3-4 plants at a time in a rotation (1-2 in veg, 1-2 in flower). so 25 seeds is about 2 years


Tiresias Mist is a great product, But I'd like to throw my two cents into the discussion. It's not a good idea to self pollinate a plant by spraying one branch and letting the plant pollinate itself. If you desire to isolate the plant's genetic traits by self-pollination, it is better to take a clone or a few clones from that plant. Then designate a clone to spray and let it pollinate the mother or other clones, then simply toss it in the trash. Seeds that come from a self-pollinated plant, At least in my experience, tend to increase the rate you see undesirable traits


----------



## Mysturis420 (Apr 25, 2019)

J.James said:


> Tiresias Mist is a great product, But I'd like to throw my two cents into the discussion. It's not a good idea to self pollinate a plant by spraying one branch and letting the plant pollinate itself. If you desire to isolate the plant's genetic traits by self-pollination, it is better to take a clone or a few clones from that plant. Then designate a clone to spray and let it pollinate the mother or other clones, then simply toss it in the trash. Seeds that come from a self-pollinated plant, At least in my experience, tend to increase the rate you see undesirable traits


Will this lesson the odds of hermies with fems jw I like to stick to regs due to hermies but if I could go female without them or less that would be nice


----------



## J.James (Apr 25, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Will this lesson the odds of hermies with fems jw


Yes, and even more if you use two different females, Designating one as your "male" and tossing it


----------



## Mysturis420 (Apr 25, 2019)

J.James said:


> Yes, and even more if you use two different females, Designating one as your "male" and tossing it


You have just spawned my new obsession now on to buy some spray I'm think this will be a great way to isolate my strain I'm working on I only have a female and going thru all my seeds looking for a Male with the same traits was gunna be a bitch


----------



## J.James (Apr 25, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> You have just spawned my new obsession now on to buy some spray I'm think this will be a great way to isolate my strain I'm working on I only have a female and going thru all my seeds looking for a Male with the same traits was gunna be a bitch


If you have any questions, Just PM me. I have a lot of experience with plant breeding and genetics

Edit - Come to think of it, Someone in this comp is running one of my lines


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 25, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> #281
> 
> All 3 contest plants appear healthy.
> 
> View attachment 4323355


Are there 3 in the pic?
Edit: Oh, I see it back there.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 25, 2019)

J.James said:


> Edit - Come to think of it, Someone in this comp is running one of my lines


Is it Kush, oh, no. Way2High?


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 25, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> If you look on page 11...





Big Perm said:


> Are you growing in soil or soilless?
> It matters for dosing, but either way you have way more than enough to make 14 gallons of nutrient mix. Lets say you are growing in coco, because it takes more nutrients on the schedule. The highest amount of anything on the schedule is 5ml per gallon. If you are only using 14 gallons total, then ballpark, you have a lot more than 14 gallons worth.
> That's cool that you can call out how many gallons you are going to use in your whole grow like that.
> 
> ...


??


----------



## Mysturis420 (Apr 25, 2019)

J.James said:


> If you have any questions, Just PM me. I have a lot of experience with plant breeding and genetics
> 
> Edit - Come to think of it, Someone in this comp is running one of my lines


Will do it's always nice to have contacts


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 25, 2019)

Can ANYONE please tell me if the "prizes" have been picked and awarded......

I had an open convo with someone on here previously, maybe it was H.A.F, not sure.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 25, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Will do it's always nice to have contacts


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 25, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> If you look on page 11...


He would be WAY cold.
But...if he went to page 67...


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 25, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> if he went to page 67...


Warmer.....warmer....


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 25, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Are there 3 in the pic?
> Edit: Oh, I see it back there.


And if there werent 3?


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 25, 2019)

I think the answer is in the 80's somewhere.


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 25, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Warmer.....warmer....



I'm done reading your shit, you previously told me to cut down my plant, which thankfully I didnt listen to and I ended up with 6oz.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 25, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> And if there werent 3?


Then your answer would have been 'No'.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 25, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> I'm done reading your shit, you previously told me to cut down my plant, which thankfully I didnt listen to and I ended up with 6oz.


Dude, are you serious? I also think you should pour acid in your medium because this is a competition. I was joking about cutting it down. 
People that don't keep up with the thread miss jokes easily.
The answer to your loot question is it is up to the players to decide who gets what.
I can post the link but I get lazy sometimes after about the third or fourth time.


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 25, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Dude, are you serious? I also think you should pour acid in your medium because this is a competition. I was joking about cutting it down.
> People that don't keep up with the thread miss jokes easily.
> The answer to your loot question is it is up to the players to decide who gets what.
> I can post the link but I get lazy sometimes after about the third or fourth time.


I'm pretty sure you are running this contest for YOU, YOU WANT THOSE PRIZES. You arent helpful.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 25, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> I'm pretty sure you are running this contest for YOU, YOU WANT THOSE PRIZES. You arent helpful.


Ok, I'm going to post a few things here for you....


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 25, 2019)

And dont act dumb, you saw my original comments about the prizes, how i said they should be divided equally. I'm not greedy, everyone should get something who finishes, there is MORE than enough to go around now. 

There's 20 prizes, and only 14 contestants left. I feel everyone who COMPLETES the contest without a DQ should join in. But thats just me, a non-selfish person.


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 25, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Ok, I'm going to post a few things here for you....


Why now, seeing as i already asked and you played your games....


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 25, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> But thats just me, a non-selfish person.


Just wait, I'm still getting the post ready, couple more minutes.


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 25, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Just wait, I'm still getting the post ready, couple more minutes.


Bro just respond, talk..... I've been biting my tongue this whole comp. Now I dont care....


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 25, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> *Notes*
> 
> You get judged 4 times during the competition.
> When you get judged is up to you.
> ...


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 25, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Are there 3 in the pic?
> Edit: Oh, I see it back there.


Here is a clear photo of the 3rd plant.


----------



## J.James (Apr 25, 2019)

Didn't we already play this game? I thought I found the egg?



Big Perm said:


> @J.James found the egg.





Big Perm said:


> I think the Easter Egg answers should go in the prize pot thread. *Link*


​


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 25, 2019)

J.James said:


> Didn't we already play this game? I thought I found the egg?
> 
> ​


All I asked is if the prizes were picked yet. Does anyone else know?


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 25, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> They are not assigned yet.


If they are not assigned yet, maybe we should have a convo about it.

Do the top 3 winners seriously expect ALL that stuff???


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 25, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> If they are not assigned yet, maybe we should have a convo about it.
> 
> Do the top 3 winners seriously expect ALL that stuff???


This ain't socialism...


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 25, 2019)

Im calling on the contest hosts. Can we contestants please get a an answer?


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 25, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> This ain't socialism...


Ok, what is it? Who gets what?


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 25, 2019)

There are 4 different light rigs last I checked (one with no style determined yet) and unless I miss my guess those are the top dollar prizes. 2 are CMH. If you lump the lights into 1st, 2nd, and 3rd (2CMH's being together) then attaching fans, nutes, seeds, swag etc. could be added to those 3 equitably, with 1st place getting the most.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 25, 2019)

But there is still not a final prize list. Things could still be added, and the determination of which style light for the one could make be anywhere from a door prize to the top one.


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 25, 2019)

J.James said:


> Listen, guys, there was an "Easter Egg Hunt" And I didn't want the "Prize" so iv waited to post hoping someone else would figure it out, But now you all have lost..... Just FYI


Give me a chance... I just realized it was even still going. I didn't even see the notice that it started.


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 25, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> We have a way to go still. It's not like we need to have this figured out for a couple more months. Personally, I don't care how many people get stuff, but the point of the contest is to see who does best and reward to those that do the best. If everyone gets a participation trophy... it kind of takes away from the point IMO, but I'm not the only one playing.
> 
> For now, let's just keep growing and see what we can all come up with. Remember... it's the journey, not the finish line that matters.


The contest has been going on for over a month, as a contestant i would like to know what the prizes are. Unless there is a reason for being kept in the dark.....


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 25, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> I just received an order from seedsman yesterday so now I have something to plant, i'll give this contest a try.





Big Perm said:


> What did you get? I run a lot of Seedsman gear.


Didn't reply to my question, but I found my answer later when you told someone else. (I actually read other people's posts... I know, right?) Also in that same post you said this:


BostonBuds said:


> or I may just throw these plants out and start fresh with seeds I know the strain of...........


So then I said (apparently to the internets) :


Big Perm said:


> I would definitely grow something that you know what it is. Competition or not. That's a lot of time to put into bag seed for an unknown, especially when you have known genetics in your hand.


and then nothing more was said about it

Then come some questions


BostonBuds said:


> What happens at 18 weeks, does the plant have to be cut and dried, or can it still be growing?


Like 5 minutes later I answered


Big Perm said:


> It can still be growing, but your grow went past 18 weeks.


You also had questions about disqualifying people before the competition even started???:


BostonBuds said:


> Should that plant be disqualified then, since it did not meet the contest requirements?





Big Perm said:


> Yes, only pictures with the player's number in the photos are accepted as entries.


You did have suggestions for the prize pot, and it was taken at that:


BostonBuds said:


> The prizes are being pre-selected? I would like to see the winners pick what they want, going down the line....


But I think this is the post you were looking for.


Big Perm said:


> *Ok here is how the prize pot is going to work. *
> 
> *It is going to stay open until the end of the comp!
> *
> ...


I got tired of reading so stopped there.

As to your comments, wow.
I'm not very selfish I don't think. I didn't have to do a competition at all, or take all of the time I took to put the prize pot together for the winners. I could have just as easily not offered any prizes and kept it all for myself.
Also, because I spent so much time putting the pot together for you guys, I'd be lying if I didn't say that people that don't pay attention to the competition really don't deserve to be here anyway.
I said 'you guys' because I have no chance in hell of winning this thing, I mean honestly, I'm just here to play. All of the drama when this thing started with Dyna-Gro, people thought the thing was rigged for me to win from the beginning. I accepted the fact before it started that I'm not winning, but am doing it for the fun.
So since I'm not winning what have I got to lose, right?
I thought you were a cool dude, but you can go fuck yourself after the comments you have made today. You're on ignore from me. I don't want to see your photos, and if you fuck up someone else will let me know in about 5 seconds anyway. 
Good luck with the votes at the end man.


----------



## J.James (Apr 25, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> *Ok here is how the prize pot is going to work. *
> 
> *It is going to stay open until the end of the comp!
> *
> ...


Read this really carefully


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 25, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> The contest has been going on for over a month, as a contestant i would like to know what the prizes are. Unless there is a reason for being kept in the dark.....


Go to page 1 - click the link.


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 25, 2019)

I just tried to reply to J. James and got this:

*The following error occurred:*
You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action.

Am I now blocked from this contest?


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 25, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Go to page 1 - click the link.



Can you please just post the prize page?


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 25, 2019)

@Big Perm I sent you a DM when you have a sec.


----------



## J.James (Apr 25, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> I just tried to reply to J. James and got this:
> 
> *The following error occurred:*
> You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action.
> ...


No I deleted my comment, Sorry brother but that's why the link won't work but here it is again 




J.James said:


> *1st Place: *





J.James said:


> Dyna-Gro Starter Kit and cool swag!
> _Amare Solar ECLIPSE SE 300_
> _iGS-021 Day & Night Temperature Controler_
> Signed copy of Ed Rosenthal’s “Marijuana Pest & Disease Control”
> ...


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 25, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I said 'you guys' because I have no chance in hell of winning this thing, I mean honestly, I'm just here to play. All of the drama when this thing started with Dyna-Gro, people thought the thing was rigged for me to win from the beginning. I accepted the fact before it started that I'm not winning, but am doing it for the fun.
> So since I'm not winning what have I got to lose, right?


I think everyone has figured out @Big Perm is running this thing. I think that if he won 1st prize that wouldn't even be sketchy, because the other competitors would have voted for him. Knowing the situation, I plan to place my vote elsewhere - and that is probably what he expects - unless it's just the 2 of us at the end voting for each other...

Participating is an easy way to keep tabs on the competition...


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 25, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> Can you please just post the prize page?


Click "1"

If someone adds a prize tomorrow, that list is obsolete.


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 25, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Didn't reply to my question, but I found my answer later when you told someone else. (I actually read other people's posts... I know, right?) Also in that same post you said this:
> 
> So then I said (apparently to the internets) :
> 
> ...


But thats the thing, I havent "fucked up", I have been following the rules, I've done nothing but try to clearly explain and post my contest grow. Youre mad about my "comments" today? 

I'm still in this contest, I'm not quiting. Your last line "Good luck with the votes at the end man" are telling......


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 25, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Click "1"
> View attachment 4323396
> If someone adds a prize tomorrow, that list is obsolete.


How many prizes have been added since March 15th?


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 25, 2019)

Appears @Big Perm has refused to include me in this contest. ok.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 25, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> How many prizes have been added since March 15th?


Most of them


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 25, 2019)

Some are even donated by current or former contestants.


----------



## J.James (Apr 25, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> Appears @Big Perm has refused to include me in this contest. ok.


You are in the contest, He's just ignoring you

Don't forget this is @Big Perm competition sponsored by @Dyna-Gro


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 25, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Didn't reply to my question, but I found my answer later when you told someone else. (I actually read other people's posts... I know, right?) Also in that same post you said this:
> 
> So then I said (apparently to the internets) :
> 
> ...


I finally read all this. NO, I was asking about the 18 week rule so I dont get disqualified. I was simply asking what happens if someones grow goes past the 18 weeks.


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 25, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Depends on what it is going on.
> Eggs: I like green Tabasco.
> Ramen noodles: Tapatio
> Anything Asian: Sriracha
> ...


@Big Perm / @J.James Unless I misunderstood... this is the only thing I have seen with Egg in it... and that was a LOT of reading. xD


----------



## J.James (Apr 25, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> I finally read all this. NO, I was asking about the 18 week rule so I dont get disqualified. I was simply asking what happens if someones grow goes past the 18 weeks.


He's just ignoring you


----------



## J.James (Apr 25, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> @Big Perm / @J.James Unless I misunderstood... this is the only thing I have seen with Egg in it... and that was a LOT of reading. xD





Big Perm said:


> *Ok here is how the prize pot is going to work. *
> 
> *It is going to stay open until the end of the comp!
> *
> ...


The egg was in this post.


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 25, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Most of them


I'm pretty sure the prizes were there prior to the start of this comp. Am I wrong?


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 25, 2019)

J.James said:


> You are in the contest, He's just ignoring you
> 
> Don't forget this is @Big Perm competition sponsored by @Dyna-Gro


@BostonBuds You should post a pic with no number in the other thread just to see if he really is ignoring you


----------



## J.James (Apr 25, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> @BostonBuds You should post a pic with no number in the other thread just to see if he really is ignoring you


That's a good idea........ I'm so very tired

Edit.... I think I smell Dawg shit


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 25, 2019)

HERE IS THE MOST CURRENT LIST OF PRIZES (AS OF 3/7/19)

https://dyna-gro.com/dyna-gro-off/


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 25, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> @BostonBuds You should post a pic with no number in the other thread just to see if he really is ignoring you


wow,


----------



## J.James (Apr 25, 2019)

Here is where I picked the easter egg up off the ground and placed it in my pocket @Dyna-Gro 


J.James said:


> *1st Place:*





J.James said:


> *2nd Place: *
> *3rd Place:*


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 25, 2019)

J.James said:


> Here is where I picked the easter egg up off the ground and placed it in my pocket @Dyna-Gro
> ​


Can you please explain what youre talking about? I was not aware of any "easter eggs". Its great that you won, I just want to know what you won and why, because I have no idea.


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 25, 2019)

J.James said:


> Here is where I picked the easter egg up off the ground and placed it in my pocket @Dyna-Gro
> ​


I was making it more than it needed to be. I didn't think that part happened until the end. That's why I keep saying we have a while before we need to figure any of it out. <.<


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 25, 2019)

yes, it happens in the end...


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 25, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> I was making it more than it needed to be. I didn't think that part happened until the end. That's why I keep saying we have a while before we need to figure any of it out. <.<


I proposed just a slight modification @J.James (not sure if that is even an option to split like that).


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 25, 2019)

I'm lost and confused. I will keep taking photos of my 3 plants as they grow. Theres already people here that have me on "ignore" so im not sure how those votes will count. But im still in.


----------



## J.James (Apr 25, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> I proposed just a slight modification @J.James (not sure if that is even an option to split like that).


Im open to suggestions? What would you change


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 25, 2019)

J.James said:


> Im open to suggestions? What would you change


I replied to that message with the change.


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 25, 2019)

I noticed Big Perm calling me out because he had a hard time seeing all 3 of my plants, Im curious what he does when someone has 20 plants...........


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 25, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> I noticed Big Perm calling me out because he had a hard time seeing all 3 of my plants, Im curious what he does when someone has 20 plants...........


Dude, relax I didn't call you out, and obviously don't really have you on ignore.

You said 3 plants, looked like 2 in the pic, I said is there 3? Shit somehow hit the fan. I even went back and said oh I see it now like a minute later.
Then because of the shit hitting the fan I go to grab an umbrella and turn around and your posting pics flipping me off, telling me how selfish I am and all this shit. WTF dude.

*I'm not even sure you know how the voting is being handled. Would you mind telling us how you think the voting goes?*


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 25, 2019)

@BostonBuds I wouldn't worry about the prize pot after today. You'd have to pull a miracle out of your ass, just make sure your take a pic and have your number in it.


----------



## J.James (Apr 25, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> I replied to that message with the change.


I didn't know if we could divide up the pots, but if we can I agree with the change.


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 25, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I'm not even sure you know how the voting is being handled. Would you mind telling us how you think the voting goes?


Are you asking me? I know how i'm voting.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 25, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> Are you asking me? I know how i'm voting.


I'm not asking you what your vote is. I'm asking you if you know how it works, and yes I am asking you.


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 25, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> @BostonBuds I wouldn't worry about the prize pot after today. You'd have to pull a miracle out of your ass, just make sure your take a pic and have your number in it.



And here it is........


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 25, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> And here it is........


This is why I am inquisitive as to if you know how the winner is determined.


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 25, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I'm not asking you what your vote is. I'm asking you if you know how it works, and yes I am asking you.


No, I do not know how voting works for this contest. At first it was 4 votes, and now i think it is only one vote. 

I do wish the contest hosts would actually be more clear on what the fuck is going on...


----------



## J.James (Apr 25, 2019)

Link to vote info


Big Perm said:


> I'll post this again.
> *UPDATED RULES: *
> 
> Competition ends on July 19 at 12:00pm PST. Votes will be taken July 20th-24th. Winners named after.
> ...


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 25, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> This is why I am inquisitive as to if you know how the winner is determined.


Says the contest host,


----------



## BostonBuds (Apr 25, 2019)

Serious question, are my plants crap? Grab your balls and just tell me, be honest.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 25, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> Says the contest host,


Let me bring you up to speed on the history of this competition. I know you joined RIU after all this.
I started a competition on my own. It was going to be just like this one, and have prizes and all that, almost exactly just like this one here.
Then I found out that a regular member like you and me can't give anyone anything and if you try, it's gone. So my competition was going to end up being for bragging rights. I didn't want it to be for bragging rights, I wanted people to win prizes (how selfish of me) so I asked Dyna-Gro for a favor. They came here and made an account so that they could host my competition, and so it would all be legit with forum rules and all that.
Then they catch a whole bunch of side shit that was going on with another company here, and got wrapped up in this whole conspiracy story, it was weird.
Anyway, that kind of brings you to the now.
So yeah, I guess you could say I'm running this competition, and am in it. Conflict of interest? You read the part about how I'm not going to win, right?


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 25, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> Serious question, are my plants crap? Grab your balls and just tell me, be honest.


No, but your attitude is.


----------



## J.James (Apr 25, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> Serious question, are my plants crap? Grab your balls and just tell me, be honest.


I think your plants look great, Nice and healthy


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 25, 2019)

I was thinking that THIS was the easter egg. Since it also had a link to the prize pot, but it was all fancy. Page 64


----------



## J.James (Apr 25, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I was thinking that THIS was the easter egg. Since it also had a link to the prize pot, but it was all fancy. Page 64
> View attachment 4323439


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 25, 2019)

Here is where the easter egg stuff started. *Link*
The whole thing was intended for HAF. 
I was calling the answer to his question an 'easter egg', because when he found it he would also find out he would have a say in who gets what. And it was the day before easter.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 25, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I think that if he won 1st prize that wouldn't even be sketchy, because the other competitors would have voted for him. Knowing the situation, I plan to place my vote elsewhere


That doesn't make sense to me, but cool man. It's about people winning prizes.

@BostonBuds I think people are reluctant to help out because no one wants to do your work for you. All of the answers to just about any question you could ask are all right here. Keep up, and it won't be a pain in the ass to read 40 pages at once.
I have already answered the same question you were asking about the prize pot 5 days ago.




Big Perm said:


> Dude, are you serious? I also think you should pour acid in your medium because this is a competition. I was joking about cutting it down.
> People that don't keep up with the thread miss jokes easily.
> *The answer to your loot question is it is up to the players to decide who gets what.*
> I can post the link but I get lazy sometimes after about the third or fourth time.


I even told you what it was in this post right here man. By the way it was before you went nuts and flipped me off. @H.A.F. give this guy some lessons on reading posts.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 27, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> That doesn't make sense to me, but cool man. It's about people winning prizes.


All I meant was that if YOU won, it's because WE voted for you. So how could anyone be mad about it or think it was improper?


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 27, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> All I meant was that if YOU won, it's because WE voted for you. So how could anyone be mad about it or think it was improper?





H.A.F. said:


> Knowing the situation, I plan to place my vote elsewhere


That's more what I was talking about. So we aren't even halfway through yet, and you already know where your vote is going. (The post I am quoting you from you deleted that's why it can't be found, but I saw it before you deleted it.)


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 27, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> That's more what I was talking about. So we aren't even halfway through yet, and you already know where your vote is going.


Not really, I just know where it probably isn't going - but I play fair. If you deserve my vote you'll get it.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 27, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Not really, I just know where it probably isn't going - but I play fair. If you deserve my vote you'll get it.


I don't care who you vote for, was just pointing out that you aren't voting fair, yet say you are in the same sentence.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 27, 2019)

*ALL PLAYERS yes, you.*
This week's 7 day photo period has been extended a day.
Basically, you get to add a day to the last day you posted a pic.
So this one time you can have 8 days since no one could update yesterday.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 27, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> *ALL PLAYERS yes, you.*
> This week's 7 day photo period has been extended a day.
> Basically, you get to add a day to the last day you posted a pic.
> So this one time you can have 8 days since no one could update yesterday.


I figured you shut down the site to eliminate more competitors


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 27, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I figured you shut down the site to eliminate more competitors


I did, but thought you guys would figure it out so I went ahead and turned it back on. I almost got some.


----------



## Way2-High (Apr 27, 2019)

I wasn’t able to get in for two days stupid server was down.


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 27, 2019)

It’ll be tonight before I can post pics, I’m already at work. If something else happens before then, well.......


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 27, 2019)

Wow, I couldn't connect to server last 2 days, some folks round here need to smoke some of what they are growing and chill the fuck out. Will be posting a Sat update when lights pop on. Got a lot to do today in the rooms. Some to chop, some to prune, some to move and clones to be up potted and flipped. Wish I could work in the flower room now, but not till 530 pm. Gonna go get some more tomatoes up potted and moved while I wait. Veggies are doing real well so far, building my raised beds next weekend.


----------



## J.James (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## Mysturis420 (Apr 27, 2019)

Well that was a fun read lol let's just grow great bud folks forget the prizes the true prize is the sweet sweet purple I be smokin lol jk free swag is cool to hahaha


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 27, 2019)

Non comp nursery pics.


----------



## J.James (Apr 27, 2019)

Bison Breath F2's Anyone? She a little ruff from being outside the last 3 weeks but nice and frosty! Another 10 days and she will be ready for harvest.


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 27, 2019)

Chopping time. Heads are gonna get rolled.


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 27, 2019)

For those worried about the prize pot and talking conspiracy theories. We are 1/3 of the way through the comp and has already lost 2/3 of the players. At least one of those I had picked as a fav to finish top 3. I'd concentrate on getting through 12 more weeks.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 27, 2019)

@J.James mine was a few days from harvest, then decided to foxtail  FREE WEED!
Now it's up in the air again.


----------



## J.James (Apr 27, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> @J.James mine was a few days from harvest, then decided to foxtail  FREE WEED!
> Now it's up in the air again.
> View attachment 4323711
> View attachment 4323713


Very nice


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 27, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> @J.James mine was a few days from harvest, then decided to foxtail  FREE WEED!
> Now it's up in the air again.
> View attachment 4323711
> View attachment 4323713


Foxtailing isn't something that should be looked at as a bad trait, imo.


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 27, 2019)

Hang time. Be back in a week to 10 days.
Temp 71
RH 53


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 27, 2019)

The hydroton harvest. 98% return, the other 2% roll around my basement floor.


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 27, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> @J.James mine was a few days from harvest, then decided to foxtail  FREE WEED!
> Now it's up in the air again.
> View attachment 4323711
> View attachment 4323713


My GG#4 likes to fox tail. If I let it go past 9 weeks it gets crazy, throws whites pistols right up to the chop.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 27, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Foxtailing isn't something that should be looked at as a bad trait, imo.


I double checked the whole plant for nanners or any other signs of bad juju, and it still looks good. I just found my first amber, so there's a little time for them to go crazy.

Only bad thing I can see is if you let them just keep going, your original bud is still sitting there ripening, or getting past ripe. I am looking near the base of those when I check for amber trichomes, and still harvesting based on the ambers on the bulk of the bud, not the foxtails.

And it makes really cool knobby looking dried buds


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 27, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> My GG#4 likes to fox tail. If I let it go past 9 weeks it gets crazy, throws whites pistols right up to the chop.


This is day 92 (from monster-cropping) and only 47 since flip, less than 8 weeks. I think this strain is prone to it, so I just made sure it wasn't stress related, then hide and watch


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 27, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> This is day 92 (from monster-cropping) and only 47 since flip, less than 8 weeks.


92 days total?


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 27, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> 92 days total?


My 2 clones were taken 1/27/19. The monster-cropped clones (taken about 3 weeks into flower) take a while to revert back to veg. This one took 45 days to just get it's first sets of "non-funky" leaves. Before that it puts out a lot of single leaf things, then some 3-toed leaves that don't even look like weed. When they finally put out the first "weed" looking leaf, it is usually deformed.

This one I flipped as soon as it got past that point. The one in the pic with my contest plants was taken the same day, but I waited longer to flip it. This was right before flip.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 27, 2019)

You can see that it was scraggly but healthy, so I just flipped it to see what happens since I had 2. The other one I vegged about 3 weeks longer and put in a bigger pot.


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 27, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> This is day 92 (from monster-cropping) and only 47 since flip, less than 8 weeks. I think this strain is prone to it, so I just made sure it wasn't stress related, then hide and watch


If i do 93 days from cut my glues look alien. They fox tail and throw pistols, they swell like fat girls at a buffet. But, I say but, they lose terps. The smell and flavor diminish, the oil from to7chi g the stem dries up. They turn purple and swell though.
I've started cutting at 9 weeks max. I want a do shite buzz not a couch lock give up buzz.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 27, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> If i do 93 days from cut my glues look alien.


I actually haven't done any regular clones. I just did the monster-crop on a whim to see if I could. Not a real fan though, it takes way too long.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 27, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Saturday update of the obvious winner.
> Will do some up close, individual and comparison photos tomorrow. I've already done enough today.
> Gotta ask though, I see a lot of great plants in this comp, but does anybody have this canopy and density.View attachment 4324010 View attachment 4324013 View attachment 4324015


Looking good.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 27, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> If i do 93 days from cut my glues look alien. They fox tail and throw pistols, they swell like fat girls at a buffet. But, I say but, they lose terps. The smell and flavor diminish, the oil from to7chi g the stem dries up. They turn purple and swell though.
> I've started cutting at 9 weeks max. I want a do shite buzz not a couch lock give up buzz.


Didn't think about the terps part, but that makes sense with the main mass of the bud just getting older while they grow.

I don't usually let the amber trichomes get over 25% before I chop. Usually when I see the first amber I start flushing and harvest prep. I like some couch-lock occasionally, but not for daily use.


----------



## dstroy (Apr 27, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Saturday update of the obvious winner.
> Will do some up close, individual and comparison photos tomorrow. I've already done enough today.
> Gotta ask though, I see a lot of great plants in this comp, but does anybody have this canopy and density.


Looking good. Good luck.


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 27, 2019)

Trimmed a couple leaves and branches from the bottom of contest plants.


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 27, 2019)

At least 100 plus great clones in that pile. Another dilemma I will tackle in the future.
Still think I'm holding my own for less than 2 years growing, and less than 1 with this set up. Peace.


----------



## Way2-High (Apr 27, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Is it Kush, oh, no. Way2High?


 Ya sadly it’s me, Dan is doing good though.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 27, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> At least 100 plus great clones in that pile.


NO! You have a pile of trash you pruned so you can have beautiful plants.

If they were clones, they would be in those cute little rooter things with lights on them 

Hope that helps. That is how I crossed that mental hurdle 

Also, when you prune those lovely shoots just ask yourself if you need more plants. If you do, hit the clonex.


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 28, 2019)

Saturday update of the obvious winner.

Is there any reason for any of us to stick around after this?


----------



## J.James (Apr 28, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Haven’t cut a single leaf yet,
> Letting nature take its course.
> View attachment 4324114


​


Way2-High said:


> Ya sadly it’s me, Dan is doing good though.
> View attachment 4324122


Looking good brother, Keep it up! Dan always had great tight node spacing.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Apr 28, 2019)

I went to press some hash and realized I didnt show my process not that it's hard but here we go temps and time starting material is basically the stuff that got stuck to my gloves while micro planning my hash weeks ago I made what we call a tootsie roll i chopped it up and the bagged and pressed it with my palm already was oozing some and getting sticky  so sticky I was hard to double bag lol then the press the fun part results are even better￼  and a second press and some extra pics   well time to do some dabs and make the wife happy lol


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 28, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Saturday update of the obvious winner.
> 
> Is there any reason for any of us to stick around after this?


I can't think of any. Lmao


----------



## Way2-High (Apr 28, 2019)

Showing some gems.


----------



## dstroy (Apr 28, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> At least 100 plus great clones in that pile. Another dilemma I will tackle in the future.
> Still think I'm holding my own for less than 2 years growing, and less than 1 with this set up. Peace.


You’re on week 3 of 12/12 now right? I haven’t been keeping track. Looking good.


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 28, 2019)

dstroy said:


> You’re on week 3 of 12/12 now right? I haven’t been keeping track. Looking good.


Yes I am. Thanks.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 28, 2019)

Harvest porn 
7 weeks and one day into flower, and a nanner started poking out of one of the foxtails. Not bad for a short flower:
 Plus these
 And I got 314g wet-n-pretty out of it. With the density you get from the QB's, I have been consistently losing 75% at most, so with the hash I'll have right at 3oz

This is the same strain as the contest plants (Superskunk)


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 28, 2019)

The biggest was 30g, but I left those lower nugs on it. 
You can see how the bud structure is similar to the skunk-top in my avatar. The tops on the contest plants should end up like the avatar.


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 29, 2019)

Very nice *H.A.F*


----------



## Cappuchino (Apr 29, 2019)

Cappuchino said:


> #460
> Almost 6 weeks old. I had messed up with weeks count some where.
> Any way, I switched to Bloom nutes and hope colas will get a big taller and buds will get fat.


My weekly update. Looks like at least 6 weeks to go.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 29, 2019)

I think it was @Madriffer "the obvious winner"... talking about a canopy? LOL I did that with 4 plants.

Each one ended up with 12 tops plus the center cola. So I should have 52 decent flowers.


----------



## Madriffer (Apr 29, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I think it was @Madriffer "the obvious winner"... talking about a canopy? LOL I did that with 4 plants.
> View attachment 4325295
> Each one ended up with 12 tops plus the center cola. So I should have 52 decent flowers.


Nice little canopy. I like the structure of those.


----------



## H.A.F. (Apr 29, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Nice little canopy. I like the structure of those.


Thanks. They all self-leveled pretty well, now the centers are taking off. It's the genetics though, not me


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 29, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I think it was @Madriffer "the obvious winner"... talking about a canopy? LOL I did that with 4 plants.
> View attachment 4325295
> Each one ended up with 12 tops plus the center cola. So I should have 52 decent flowers.


Son of a bitch! Now we got 2 ‘obvious’ wieners. Lol.


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 30, 2019)

EDIT: First part removed, because apparently not...

Anyway... glad to see everyon's plants are doing well. This grow is actually going to dictate for me if I continue to do RDWC. My coco plants seem to be smaller, but more healthy and happy overall. I am hoping I just stressed them from some of the changes I had to make to the system at the start of this grow.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 30, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Not sure how, but I think I pissed off Big Perm somehow... 'caus now I seem to be on ignore. Fun.
> 
> Anyway... glad to see everyon's plants are doing well. This grow is actually going to dictate for me if I continue to do RDWC. My coco plants seem to be smaller, but more healthy and happy overall. I am hoping I just stressed them from some of the changes I had to make to the system at the start of this grow.


What's up?


----------



## DesertPlants (Apr 30, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> What's up?


I had just direct messaged you and mentioned it on here. It wasn't anything big... I was just saying I appreciate the work you did on getting this large of a competition put together even though there tends to be a lot of baby sitting on these things.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 30, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> I had just direct messaged you and mentioned it on here. It wasn't anything big... I was just saying I appreciate the work you did on getting this large of a competition put together even though there tends to be a lot of baby sitting on these things.


Thanks man.
Sorry, I've been pretty busy lately.


----------



## Way2-High (Apr 30, 2019)

She’s getting there, Lights out tonight at midnight


----------



## Way2-High (Apr 30, 2019)

@J.James Dan is a smelly dude! Last two weeks in veg been stinky af. Can’t wait to ingest her.


----------



## J.James (Apr 30, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> @J.James Dan is a smelly dude! Last two weeks in veg been stinky af. Can’t wait to ingest her.


Has fat ass buds too, largest of any of my lines.


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 30, 2019)

Reversed Jelly Pie using Tiresias Mist

  

Fem pollen I’ve collected so far.

 

Jelly Pie


----------



## H.A.F. (May 1, 2019)

Just curious, does anyone else run their lights primarily at night?


----------



## Opie1971 (May 1, 2019)

Fat limbs, fat buds?

I’m regards to your question H.A.F., yes, that’s something that I started noticing, you can usually tell early on if a plant is gonna have bigger colas if the limbs are fat and thick. Who says chubby girls aren’t desirable? Lol.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 1, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Fat limbs, fat buds?
> 
> I’m regards to your question H.A.F., yes, that’s something that I started noticing, you can usually tell early on if a plant is gonna have bigger colas if the limbs are fat and thick. Who says chubby girls aren’t desirable? Lol.


Well, since I noticed it early we'll all find out together. I know it is most likely a genetic thing on that lone seed, but if one nute does that regularly over the others it might end up getting my money in the future. I've just never run different systems at once to notice a difference.


----------



## Big Perm (May 1, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Well, since I noticed it early we'll all find out together. I know it is most likely a genetic thing on that lone seed, but if one nute does that regularly over the others it might end up getting my money in the future. I've just never run different systems at once to notice a difference.


That's why I only like doing comparisons with clones. Pretty much no control from a seed comparison if you are testing something because what the plant is going to do anyway is an unknown.
The plants are looking good!


----------



## J.James (May 1, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Just curious, does anyone else run their lights primarily at night?


Yes, I run my flower tent at night. Otherwise, I have heat issues.


----------



## DesertPlants (May 1, 2019)

J.James said:


> Yes, I run my flower tent at night. Otherwise, I have heat issues.


My plants are in a cold room that only heats up because of the lights. I also live in a location where electric rates are 10 cents / kWh regardless of time of day you use it, so I just schedule mine around my sleep.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 1, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> That's why I only like doing comparisons with clones. Pretty much no control from a seed comparison if you are testing something because what the plant is going to do anyway is an unknown.
> The plants are looking good!


Exactly. My "evidence" is definitely not empirical. I guess my view is that since I am using these factors for making a "which nute to buy in the future" decision at the end, it is just something of note.

One thing I can state with almost 100% certainty is that the FF original trio burns plants if used as directed. It still produces fat flowers, but they always seem ugly until they are harvested and the leaves are gone.

Here's a little personal insight that may or may not be 100% on point, but all clues suggest it is. Just using Fox Farms as an example since that is what I have been growing with so far, they keep putting out new and improved products. Nutes, soil mixes, etc. You know they dump $$$ into R&D with scientists on staff trying way more stuff than a home grower could (if they are smart).

First you have the tried and true FFOF soil - that everyone had their own recipe to adjust it so it didn't kill plants... It is pretty harsh, we knew it, they knew it, then you get the Happy Frog, and the Lucky Dog soils. Both have mico's and other stuff that the FFOF didn't. They are improved. BUT they still sell an ass-load of FFOF because that is what some people are used to. If they came out with "New and Improved FFOF!!!" and discontinued the original, they would lose money.

On the nutes side, the original trio was a great starting point for them. All the solids in the Big Bloom have got to be part of their problem with plant issues. Why do I think that? First they made "sledgehammer" to help try to flush that crap out. Then they came out with the Gringo Rasta set that has no solids. Now they have a second Big Bloom "hydroponic" that is also clear. I think that was their answer to fixing the original trio.

So I guess that in this industry - newer is most likely better - if the price is not outrageous and it's a reputable company.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 1, 2019)

J.James said:


> Yes, I run my flower tent at night. Otherwise, I have heat issues.


Me too. Helps with cold nights in the winter and hot afternoons in summer. Keeps the humidity in check better too I think. 

I run flower from 7pm to 7am, and veg from 7pm to 1pm the next day.


----------



## J.James (May 1, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Me too. Helps with cold nights in the winter and hot afternoons in summer. Keeps the humidity in check better too I think.
> 
> I run flower from 7pm to 7am, and veg from 7pm to 1pm the next day.


I run my veg space during the day but it is a shelf and is not enclosed so it doesn't hold on to the heat as a tent would. I also run my flower space from 7:30 pm - 7:30 am.


----------



## J.James (May 1, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Exactly. My "evidence" is definitely not empirical. I guess my view is that since I am using these factors for making a "which nute to buy in the future" decision at the end, it is just something of note.
> 
> One thing I can state with almost 100% certainty is that the FF original trio burns plants if used as directed. It still produces fat flowers, but they always seem ugly until they are harvested and the leaves are gone.
> 
> ...


I started using FFOF and Trio and agree with everything you said in this post. 1/4 - 1/2 strength recommended dose seemed to be perfect for most strains. Then out of curiosity, I bought a bag of BuildASoil LOS and have never looked back. This plant was grown in 2 gallons of LOS with 3 applications of Compost tea.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 1, 2019)

J.James said:


> I started using FFOF and Trio and agree with everything you said in this post. 1/4 - 1/2 strength recommended dose seemed to be perfect for most strains.


My "prize" bud so far (my avatar) was a center cola grown with the FF trio, I tried 1/2 strength and the leaves kept getting worse, so I just said 'screw it' and started feeding 100%. It was ugly, but when the ugly got trimmed off they were beautiful. So I'm not entirely sure that it is nute burn as much as it is a deficiency that won't correct itself.

Here's what I imagine happening. You have cloth pots (like a coffee filter) and during veg you are packing that filter with the nute-solids. Flush all you want, if they didn't come out when you watered all you are doing is thinning them out, not removing them. The longer you veg, the more there is building up - and with the self pruning aspect of the pots, the roots all grow to the edge and are sucking from that nute supply whether you like it or not.

Now you flip and they need different nutes, but they still have a good supply of the veg nutes. In short I think that it is stress related, from the plant trying to do one thing, but not getting the right nutes to do it - and deficiency more than burn.

One thing that has worked for me so far is to only drop the % on the actual nutes. Any of the 'go-withs' keep at 100%. Like if you add cal-mag, silica, etc.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 1, 2019)

Here's a brain scratcher - I'd be willing to bet that most of us on here use or have used Botanicare's Cal-mag or Cal-mag plus. I have yet to hear of anyone growing with any of their nute lines.


----------



## Big Perm (May 1, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Here's a brain scratcher - I'd be willing to bet that most of us on here use or have used Botanicare's Cal-mag or Cal-mag plus. I have yet to hear of anyone growing with any of their nute lines.


Write them and tell them you will do a side by side and they'll probably send you some out.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 1, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Write them and tell them you will do a side by side and they'll probably send you some out.


It's not even that, I would buy them just to try if I had ever heard ANYTHING about them. That proves your point - to a point . I was wondering if any growers that do hydro, DWC, DTW etc. have used it. I know they are geared towards hydroponics - and I am not. So I thought that might have been why I haven't heard of them.


----------



## DesertPlants (May 1, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> It's not even that, I would buy them just to try if I had ever heard ANYTHING about them. That proves your point - to a point . I was wondering if any growers that do hydro, DWC, DTW etc. have used it. I know they are geared towards hydroponics - and I am not. So I thought that might have been why I haven't heard of them.


They are about the only line I haven’t run. I may try them out for a run l, but it will be three months before I have open spots for it.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 1, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> They are about the only line I haven’t run. I may try them out for a run l, but it will be three months before I have open spots for it.


One thing I am noticing is that the dry nutes (Gen-Hydro "Maxi", FF crystals, etc.) seem to last a lot longer. I mean, no matter how concentrated the liquid nutes are, you're still paying for water, then mixing it with water - so there's that.


----------



## DesertPlants (May 1, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> One thing I am noticing is that the dry nutes (Gen-Hydro "Maxi", FF crystals, etc.) seem to last a lot longer. I mean, no matter how concentrated the liquid nutes are, you're still paying for water, then mixing it with water - so there's that.


Yep, same here. That's why I have settled on Roots Organics dry nutes for coco (full organic grow) and MegaCrop for Hydro.


----------



## Opie1971 (May 1, 2019)

And the price of rice in China today is.......


----------



## Mellow old School (May 1, 2019)

> And the price of rice in China today is.......


*Come with me I have veriii spacial price just for you my friend
*
Have a good one people...


----------



## homebrewer (May 1, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Here's a brain scratcher - I'd be willing to bet that most of us on here use or have used Botanicare's Cal-mag or Cal-mag plus. I have yet to hear of anyone growing with any of their nute lines.


I used their Pure Blend grow and bloom for 8 years. I also used their calmag product until I realized it's not needed if you're already using a complete plant food.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 1, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> I used their Pure Blend grow and bloom for 8 years. I also used their calmag product until I realized it's not needed if you're already using a complete plant food.


I mainly use the cal-mag to supplement reverse osmosis (0ppm) water.


----------



## homebrewer (May 1, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I mainly use the cal-mag to supplement reverse osmosis (0ppm) water.


I used to use RO water and never needed calmag supplementation.


----------



## Big Perm (May 1, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> I used to use RO water and never needed calmag supplementation.


Often, early stage K deficiency is misdiagnosed as a Cal or Mag deficiency so people up the Cal-Mag. IMO


----------



## H.A.F. (May 1, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Often, early stage K deficiency is misdiagnosed as a Cal or Mag deficiency so people up the Cal-Mag. IMO


Maybe. But since I started using the cal-mag full strength (5ml/gal) instead of reducing it with my nute % I have yet to see the same "K" deficiency, so it is what it is.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 1, 2019)

Damn!!! I have no time to get a grow in for this comp as well!!! Ive missed every competition that has started this year so far!!! A curse to the feds!!!


----------



## Big Perm (May 1, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Damn!!! I have no time to get a grow in for this comp as well!!! Ive missed every competition that has started this year so far!!! A curse to the feds!!!


I'll email you when there is another one.


----------



## homebrewer (May 1, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Maybe. But since I started using the cal-mag full strength (5ml/gal) instead of reducing it with my nute % I have yet to see the same "K" deficiency, so it is what it is.


If you don't mind me asking, what plant food bottle/bag/formula were you using where you noticed some sort of deficiency?


----------



## H.A.F. (May 2, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what plant food bottle/bag/formula were you using where you noticed some sort of deficiency?


The calcium deficiency usually starts with the little brown spots surrounded by yellow, which grows until the leaf turns crispy. The Potassium deficiency looks similar, but is usually more yellow than brown at first, and it starts at the tips and works it's way up the leaf.

Regardless which deficiency it is, not shorting the cal-mag has helped for me - this could just be the cal-mag keeping the balance right so that potassium (and other stuff) is absorbed better.

The way I look at it, the cal-mag is just returning my RO water to "safe" tap water. The RO removes both the good and the bad stuff, but then you put the good stuff back in.


----------



## homebrewer (May 2, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> The calcium deficiency usually starts with the little brown spots surrounded by yellow, which grows until the leaf turns crispy. The Potassium deficiency looks similar, but is usually more yellow than brown at first, and it starts at the tips and works it's way up the leaf.
> 
> Regardless which deficiency it is, not shorting the cal-mag has helped for me - this could just be the cal-mag keeping the balance right so that potassium (and other stuff) is absorbed better.
> 
> The way I look at it, the cal-mag is just returning my RO water to "safe" tap water. The RO removes both the good and the bad stuff, but then you put the good stuff back in.


If you don't mind me asking, what plant food bottle/bag/formula were you using where you noticed some sort of deficiency?


----------



## H.A.F. (May 2, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what plant food bottle/bag/formula were you using where you noticed some sort of deficiency?


Fox Farms original trio then Fox Farms Gringo Rasta. I am now growing successfully with both, and that is the only adjustment I have made nutrient-wise. The thing is, it's really hard to tell the difference between a deficiency and an overabundance - so were you shorting something or giving too much? I am leaning towards a lot of my issues being deficiencies rather than overages, and my recent results seem to favor that as well..

Like I said, this has worked for me so far. Your results may vary.


----------



## Big Perm (May 2, 2019)

No middle finger this time? 
That's my favorite pic.


----------



## socaljoe (May 2, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> No middle finger this time?
> That's my favorite pic.


Just for you.


----------



## Opie1971 (May 2, 2019)

Just for you Big Perm!


----------



## Way2-High (May 2, 2019)

Hey guys why do you think my one side is growing way slower than the other? I can’t figure it out the entire plant has been treated the same.


----------



## Big Perm (May 2, 2019)

Weather is warming up, almost campfire time.


----------



## Big Perm (May 2, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Hey guys why do you think my one side is growing way slower than the other? I can’t figure it out the entire plant has been treated the same.
> 
> View attachment 4327122


Bitches be crazy, man.
You should probably trim the big side down to match.


----------



## Big Perm (May 2, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Bitches be crazy, man.
> You should probably trim the big side down to match.


**Disclaimer *
I really do not think you should trim down the bigger side to match. That was a joke (for those not following along).


----------



## Way2-High (May 2, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Bitches be crazy, man.
> You should probably trim the big side down to match.


Ya they are! Oh shit really? I already cut it all off!!! Ahh poor plant. Thanks jerk! 

I have feeling why, just wanted some opinions from you guys.


----------



## J.James (May 2, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Hey guys why do you think my one side is growing way slower than the other? I can’t figure it out the entire plant has been treated the same.
> 
> View attachment 4327122


If your plant is lopsided, My bet is your light is lopsided. Do you have a light meter?


----------



## Way2-High (May 2, 2019)

Unfortunately I don’t have any light testing device rn except my phones joke lux meter and my eyes.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 2, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Hey guys why do you think my one side is growing way slower than the other? I can’t figure it out the entire plant has been treated the same.
> 
> View attachment 4327122


Gravity...


----------



## Big Perm (May 2, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Unfortunately I don’t have any light testing device rn except my phones joke lux meter and my eyes.


Anyone that follows me knows that I use nothing but the best and latest cutting edge technology. Here is my light meter. As you can see by the settings, I have it optimized for light readings.


----------



## Way2-High (May 2, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Anyone that follows me knows that I use nothing but the best and latest cutting edge technology. Here is my light meter. As you can see by the settings, I have it optimized for light readings.
> View attachment 4327174


What your lights don’t read like 3mil on your app? With all the tech In the picture you should have like all the grow skills! And know exactly what to do$


----------



## Big Perm (May 2, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> What your lights don’t read like 3mil on your app? With all the tech In the picture you should have like all the grow skills! And know exactly what to do$


It's that obvious? I'm going to have to dial it back some.


----------



## Way2-High (May 2, 2019)

fu(k ya! you’re going way to hard gonna have to tone it down notch!


----------



## Dyna-Gro (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Opie1971 (May 2, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Hey guys why do you think my one side is growing way slower than the other? I can’t figure it out the entire plant has been treated the same.
> 
> View attachment 4327122


Is your plant subjected to cooler temps on one side than the other? I’m not sure if this makes sense to you or not, but it can happen. I’ve grown plants in closets in the wintertime before that ended up being smaller the closer they were to the outside wall. Just a thought a brother..... I could just be high....


----------



## Kushash (May 3, 2019)

Starting my 1st grow of a CBD strain.
CBD Jam from Delicious Seeds.
https://www.deliciousseeds.com/del_en/cbd-jam.html
@ShLUbY mentioned them in the organic section and I figured anything ShLUbY liked would be a great place to start my CBD hunt. 
Going to eventually try growing a few different CBD strains and see if any will help my wife's arthritis back pain.
Moving my comp plants into the flowering room today, this will free up the tent for the CBD seedlings and the other plants that are still in one gallon pots.

These seedlings will be in the flower room before the comp is over so hopefully they will turn out as healthy as the ones that are going into the flower room today. I'll get some good pics today.

Plants look great everyone!
Happy Growing!


----------



## J.James (May 3, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Unfortunately I don’t have any light testing device rn except my phones joke lux meter and my eyes.


Cheap, but it gets the job done
https://www.amazon.com/URCERI-Illuminance-Handheld-Temperature-Measurer/dp/B075DC6X25/ref=sr_1_8?keywords=light+meter&qid=1556905404&s=gateway&sr=8-8


----------



## Way2-High (May 4, 2019)

Dam that’s the cheapest one I’ve seen thanks J


----------



## H.A.F. (May 4, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Dam that’s the cheapest one I’ve seen thanks J


I use the back of my hand and watch the plants LOL. $0.00


----------



## Way2-High (May 4, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I use the back of my hand and watch the plants LOL. $0.00


That’s what I do too HAF seems to be working so far. I’m probably gonna pick up a meter for shits and giggles!


----------



## H.A.F. (May 4, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> That’s what I do too HAF seems to be working so far. I’m probably gonna pick up a meter for shits and giggles!


I also have a fine piece of technology I'd be willing to let go if the price is right


----------



## Way2-High (May 4, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I also have a fine piece of technology I'd be willing to let go if the price is right  View attachment 4327786


I’ll offer you tree fiddy


----------



## Big Perm (May 4, 2019)

Strain dependent, but I've found a pretty good sweet spot for my height. I put an ear down at about canopy level. Once my cheek starts to get warm there are all of these faint giggles and wolf whistles coming from the canopy. After a few more bowls they start whispering and talking and we have a good time. Sometimes they bring up lights, or nutes. Like I said, totally strain dependent.


----------



## Big Perm (May 4, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I also have a fine piece of technology I'd be willing to let go if the price is right  View attachment 4327786


No wonder that thing isn't working right. You have the settings all dicked up.


----------



## Way2-High (May 4, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Strain dependent, but I've found a pretty good sweet spot for my height. I put an ear down at about canopy level. Once my cheek starts to get warm there are all of these faint giggles and wolf whistles coming from the canopy. After a few more bowls they start whispering and talking and we have a good time. Sometimes they bring up lights, or nutes. Like I said, totally strain dependent.


Lmfao!! That was awesome BP!! 
Glad to see you changed your pic back.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 4, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> I’ll offer you tree fiddy


Fi dolla


----------



## Opie1971 (May 4, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Fi dolla


Two dollars and a jawbreaker, lol


----------



## Way2-High (May 4, 2019)

Damit now I have to up my offer to tree fiddy tooo eggrool and one prum saucz!!


----------



## H.A.F. (May 4, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Two dollars and a jawbreaker, lol


If it's an everlasting gobstopper, you can keepy long time.


----------



## Madriffer (May 4, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I also have a fine piece of technology I'd be willing to let go if the price is right  View attachment 4327786


 Got one of them as well. Had to dig it out.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 4, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> View attachment 4327923 Got one of them as well. Had to dig it out.


It goes with that pH kit with the color change drops that you still have most of a bottle of Ph DOWN left...


----------



## Madriffer (May 4, 2019)

Not a one trick pony. Veggies are doing great, in dirt, that hateful shite it is!


----------



## H.A.F. (May 4, 2019)

38 days into flower.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (May 5, 2019)

If the players could email me so that I have your emails, please. Thank you.
[email protected]


----------



## Way2-High (May 5, 2019)

Dang BP read your post in your thread that sucks! wish you the best in the future.


----------



## Mellow old School (May 5, 2019)

Sad to see him go, but alas onwards to bigger and better things I imagine.

Have a good Sunday...


----------



## Big Perm (May 5, 2019)

I'm withdrawing from this competition. I'll be back to help sort out the pot at the end, I'll set a calendar reminder.
@socaljoe Sorry man. I'll still send you picks of the grow and keep in touch. @J.James, you too.
My money has been on @H.A.F. winning it from the start. Ask J.James.
Good luck guys, it's been a pleasure joking and growing with you all.
BP out


----------



## H.A.F. (May 5, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I'm withdrawing from this competition.


Sorry to hear that. Our grows were the most similar until you netted it.



Big Perm said:


> My money has been on @H.A.F. winning it from the start.


Thanks for jinxing me dude  Now I'm wondering if I will be hit with major nute damage or one of the biblical plagues  ​


----------



## dstroy (May 5, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> 38 days into flower.
> View attachment 4328219


Nice, it looks great


----------



## dstroy (May 5, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I'm withdrawing from this competition. I'll be back to help sort out the pot at the end, I'll set a calendar reminder.
> @socaljoe Sorry man. I'll still send you picks of the grow and keep in touch. @J.James, you too.
> My money has been on @H.A.F. winning it from the start. Ask J.James.
> Good luck guys, it's been a pleasure joking and growing with you all.
> BP out


Dang man, are you on insta? I’m dstroy0 on there.


----------



## dstroy (May 5, 2019)

I found you


----------



## Kushash (May 5, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Sorry to hear that. Our grows were the most similar until you netted it.
> 
> Thanks for jinxing me dude  Now I'm wondering if I will be hit with major nute damage or one of the biblical plagues  ​


----------



## H.A.F. (May 5, 2019)

Kushash said:


> View attachment 4328627


You saw that too? 

hashtag - waitingonlocusts


----------



## Dyna-Gro (May 5, 2019)

Big perm just got banned for falsley being accused of being HGL. If the ban does not get lifted, Dyna-Gro is pulling out of RIU effective immediately. Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## Opie1971 (May 5, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> Big perm just got banned for falsley being accused of being HGL. If the ban does not get lifted, Dyna-Gro is pulling out of RIU effective immediately. Sorry for any inconvenience.


? So the comp is over? Just like that?


----------



## Dyna-Gro (May 5, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> ? So the comp is over? Just like that?


They banned big perm for being HGL, big perm is dyna-gro. i guess they think we are all HGL. Dyna-Gro might get banned in the process. Big perm is not HGL, and neither is Dyna-Gro.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (May 5, 2019)

If the ban does not get lifted, or if Dyna-Gro gets banned. Then the competition is over, and everyone just goes home.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 5, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> If the ban does not get lifted, or if Dyna-Gro gets banned. Then the competition is over, and everyone just goes home.


Can't wait to see this explained on the DG website, or if all contest links will just evaporate.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (May 5, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Can't wait to see this explained on the DG website, or if all contest links will just evaporate.


When an advertiser leaves it all goes with them.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (May 5, 2019)

If it happens, it will be explained, like you said.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 5, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> When an advertiser leaves it all goes with them.


Well, for those of us that have no clue what an HGL is, I guess it's locusts?


----------



## Dyna-Gro (May 5, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I guess it's locusts?


It must be something...


----------



## Dyna-Gro (May 5, 2019)

Now Big Perm is instead banned for being Dyna-Gro. Unbelievable. We are out.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (May 6, 2019)

*UPDATE*
Everything has been sorted out with RIU staff. The competition continues as normal. 

*Vote:*
Is Big Perm out of the competition as a result of this drama, or is allowed to stay in.
Players get votes in, you have one week.
Thank you.


----------



## Big Perm (May 6, 2019)

Well, let me get my account set back up here...


----------



## Madriffer (May 6, 2019)

BP stays, if he wants to. I've seen nothing worthy of a DQ.


----------



## Big Perm (May 6, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I basically carried you in here. What are you talking about. You would have been out of here in a second if I wouldn't have held your hand.





Big Perm said:


> My money has been on @H.A.F. winning it from the start. Ask J.James.


I hope it's a good vote from HAF ffs.


----------



## Mellow old School (May 6, 2019)

Wow, back again *BP* and I see your brought your friend *Saddam* along for the ride, good one mate...


----------



## Big Perm (May 6, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> Wow, back again *BP* and I see your brought your friend *Saddam* along for the ride, good one mate...


I got the T-shirt

As in: 'Been there. Done that. Got the T-shirt.'


----------



## Big Perm (May 6, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> BP stays, *if he wants to*.


I can't really talk about why I had to drop out, or it will most likely get deleted.
My email is around here somewhere.
_***here being RIU_


----------



## dstroy (May 6, 2019)

Glad you’re back.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 6, 2019)

I don't even know what I'm voting on. WTF is an HGL?

If he's contagious I say no way!


----------



## Way2-High (May 6, 2019)

BP is still in, that’s my vote!


----------



## Way2-High (May 6, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I don't even know what I'm voting on. WTF is an HLG?
> 
> If he's contagious I say no way!


Hgl is a light company surrounded by all sorts of drama lately.


----------



## Way2-High (May 6, 2019)

Haf the vote is to see if BP is still in the competition


----------



## H.A.F. (May 6, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Haf the vote is to see if BP is still in the competition


You have zero sense of humor


----------



## H.A.F. (May 6, 2019)

I just got dicked with about the competition folding, figured I could return the favor.


----------



## Way2-High (May 6, 2019)

Lol I legitimately thought you didn’t know what was going on sorry I really need to smoke one


----------



## J.James (May 6, 2019)

I see no reason to DQ @Big Perm . My vote is that BP stays in the comp, Pointless as it may be, Considering HAF is the "new obvious winner" of this competition lol


----------



## H.A.F. (May 6, 2019)

J.James said:


> I see no reason to DQ @Big Perm . Considering HAF is the "new obvious winner" of this competition lol


He said it was YOUR idea. You guys are scared! You are trying to undermine my obvious greatness  

I guess I'll have to let him stay so I can see.


----------



## Kushash (May 6, 2019)

Big Perm should be allowed to continue.
If Big Perm doesn't play who will we crush in the next few weeks. H.A.F.? No, to easy lol!

Close call, I was about to chop since the comp was over.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 6, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Close call, I was about to chop since the comp was over.


Yeah, In honor of BP's demise I was going to prune at node one...


----------



## Kushash (May 6, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I don't even know what I'm voting on. WTF is an HGL?
> 
> If he's contagious I say no way!


LMAO!
I almost tagged you in the middle of the drama yesterday but didn't want to bring you to a thread that had many different angles to it.

When this post was made. #274 <Click # and it will take you to the post and the thread where a lot of conversations were had. I was thinking what grower with a target on there back could I curse. 

Trust me, it is the type of thread where several times I went to post something and instead hit the backspace and deleted, and I'm glad I did lol.

I honestly thought the thread was going to be shut down by this morning, who knows what's next to unfold.


----------



## homebrewer (May 6, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> *UPDATE*
> Everything has been sorted out with RIU staff. The competition continues as normal.
> 
> *Vote:*
> ...


I don't have a problem with BP staying in the competition as long as no rules were broken.

Full disclaimer: I don't know what HGL is.


----------



## Madriffer (May 6, 2019)

Starting to feel like a Scooby Doo mystery, who is Big Perm?
He's Dyna-Gro...maybe
Now, he's HGL...nah
I think he is H.A.F.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 6, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Starting to feel like a Scooby Doo mystery, who is Big Perm?
> He's Dyna-Gro...maybe
> Now, he's HGL...nah
> I think he is H.A.F.


I think we should all be H.A.F. - makes the day go smoother.


----------



## Madriffer (May 6, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I think we should all be H.A.F. - makes the day go smoother.


I agree!
Working on it ATM.


----------



## Opie1971 (May 6, 2019)

I’m out.....I’m in.....I’m out................?
I’m in........maybe


----------



## H.A.F. (May 6, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> I agree!
> Working on it ATM.


Now that the drama is over, I achieved my first milestone - My first homegrown QP.
I've probably grown a couple of pounds by now, but it goes as quick as it grows. 
The only reason is that neither is cured yet


----------



## DesertPlants (May 6, 2019)

I vote @Big Perm stay in the competition. I see nothing wrong with anything that happened.


----------



## DesertPlants (May 6, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Now that the drama is over, I achieved my first milestone - My first homegrown QP.
> I've probably grown a couple of pounds by now, but it goes as quick as it grows.
> The only reason is that neither is cured yet
> View attachment 4329133


Congrats.


----------



## Madriffer (May 6, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Now that the drama is over, I achieved my first milestone - My first homegrown QP.
> I've probably grown a couple of pounds by now, but it goes as quick as it grows.
> The only reason is that neither is cured yet
> View attachment 4329133


Congrats!


----------



## Big Perm (May 6, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Starting to feel like a Scooby Doo mystery, who is Big Perm?
> He's Dyna-Gro...maybe
> Now, he's HGL...nah
> I think he is H.A.F.


It was all a ruse.
The server shutdown for a day last week, the ban-comeback in hopes people would cut their plants down, all of it. I'm trying to get people DQ'd so that I can take the pot home.

I would have gotten away with it, too if it hadn't have been for you growers, and @socaljoe 's pesky dog.


----------



## Big Perm (May 6, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> I think he is H.A.F.


Woah, Woah Woah.
***I am not @H.A.F.
We don't need anymore bans.


----------



## Madriffer (May 6, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Woah, Woah Woah.
> ***I am not @H.A.F.
> We don't need anymore bans.


All in Jest!


----------



## Madriffer (May 6, 2019)

@H.A.F. what size is your grow area? That canopy is phenomal for 4 17 inch plants.


----------



## Kushash (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Big Perm (May 6, 2019)

Kushash said:


> View attachment 4329155


I had to look twice. Thought it was the dawg.


----------



## Big Perm (May 6, 2019)

Is the majority vote that I get to stay?


----------



## H.A.F. (May 6, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> @H.A.F. what size is your grow area? That canopy is phenomal for 4 17 inch plants.


Thanks! After the competition is over I'll give up all my secrets LOL

It's a few inches shy both ways of being 3' x 4', with my monster taking up a little more than a foot on one end. I'll spread them out in a few weeks after she harvests and see what happens. I have a small manifold to replace the monster, but it won't take much space.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 6, 2019)

@Madriffer you got me curious. It's a 33" square


----------



## Big Perm (May 6, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> @Madriffer you got me curious. It's a 33" square  View attachment 4329175


Nice auto


----------



## Big Perm (May 6, 2019)

Err. Is that an auto? Sorry.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 6, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Err. Is that an auto? Sorry.


Nope, everything you see is superskunk fem.

Seedlings to the left of me
Clones to the right
Here I am...


----------



## Big Perm (May 6, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Nope, everything you see is superskunk fem.
> 
> Seedlings to the left of me
> Clones to the right
> Here I am...


Sweet. I'm sitting here smoking 2 before I smoke 2.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Big Perm (May 6, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


>


Nice. I'm not going to post mine, because I hate that fucking song.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 6, 2019)




----------



## H.A.F. (May 6, 2019)

Beat ya to it LOL I started looking for it when I saw your reply.


----------



## Big Perm (May 6, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


>


I have to say...I thought you posted the Marley version, and my agent orange was going to act up. Then I saw it was Sublime.


----------



## DesertPlants (May 6, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Sweet. I'm sitting here smoking 2 before I smoke 2.


Then smoke two more.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 6, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I have to say...I thought you posted the Marley version, and my agent orange was going to act up. Then I saw it was Sublime.


I got to see them playing in a bar in Santa Cruz back in the day. Unannounced, they just showed up to try out a new song and then party.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 6, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> All in Jest!



He was actually sniffing my weed LOL


----------



## H.A.F. (May 6, 2019)

Possible new stain name for something really pungent? "Creepy Uncle Joe"


----------



## Madriffer (May 6, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> @Madriffer you got me curious. It's a 33" square  View attachment 4329175


Thats about what my maths came up with, judhing by heignt to width ratio.
I'm 48x48 inside tray, 53x53 full tray floor space, per light. And your looking kick ass!


----------



## H.A.F. (May 7, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Thats about what my maths came up with, judhing by heignt to width ratio.
> I'm 48x48 inside tray, 53x53 full tray floor space, per light. And your looking kick ass!


I have a spare bedroom... Started with the closet on the left with a tent for veg. eventually rigged the "nook" by the closet as a second bigger room.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 7, 2019)

I just noticed something. I think most of us probably use Boveda packs. If you don't they are great for storing flowers, since they both give and take moisture as needed to maintain a certain rH. 

How do I know if my weed is dry enough to cure? After it seems dry, I always roll it out and play with it because I love it. I'll let it and the container air out for 10-15 minutes, then jar it back up. I also weigh it before and after I air it out and note the weight on the lid. In the past I have been looking for the amount of weight loss between burps, with the goal being zero.

This morning when I rolled my last (2oz) harvest out, it actually weighed almost a gram more than it did when I jarred it back up yesterday. That tells me it dried beyond the 62%, and the pack rehydrated it a bit. Never thought about it before, but I will be using that as a checkpoint in the future. 

Happy smoking!


----------



## homebrewer (May 7, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I just noticed something. I think most of us probably use Boveda packs. If you don't they are great for storing flowers, since they both give and take moisture as needed to maintain a certain rH.
> 
> How do I know if my weed is dry enough to cure? After it seems dry, I always roll it out and play with it because I love it. I'll let it and the container air out for 10-15 minutes, then jar it back up. I also weigh it before and after I air it out and note the weight on the lid. In the past I have been looking for the amount of weight loss between burps, with the goal being zero.
> 
> ...


You may or may not know this but it's never a good idea to handle your herb unnecessarily. You can easily take 'A grade' to a B+ by fudging with it too much. It's my theory as to why dispensary herb is never as good as well grown homegrown. 

My unsolicited suggestion would be to quit handling your herb and let the packs do their thing.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 7, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> You may or may not know this but it's never a good idea to handle your herb unnecessarily. You can easily take 'A grade' to a B+ by fudging with it too much. It's my theory as to why dispensary herb is never as good as well grown homegrown.
> 
> My unsolicited suggestion would be to quit handling your herb and let the packs do their thing.


I do once it is dry - and when I say "play" with it, I make sure none is stuck together, so it is able to completely air out.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 7, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> You may or may not know this but it's never a good idea to handle your herb unnecessarily. You can easily take 'A grade' to a B+ by fudging with it too much. It's my theory as to why dispensary herb is never as good as well grown homegrown.
> 
> My unsolicited suggestion would be to quit handling your herb and let the packs do their thing.


Don't get me wrong, every time I roll it out it's onto my keif screen, any goodies that come off are not lost. You can see wear-marks with no trichomes on some of the bud-leaf bottoms that have curled around the bud. I think that the trichome loss is what people are talking about, because air while drying is not an issue.

My point is that I think I found a safe identifier as to when it is OK to jar it up long term.


----------



## J.James (May 7, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Possible new stain name for something really pungent? "Creepy Uncle Joe"


"Biden Breath"


H.A.F. said:


> Don't get me wrong, every time I roll it out it's onto my keif screen, any goodies that come off are not lost. You can see wear-marks with no trichomes on some of the bud-leaf bottoms that have curled around the bud. I think that the trichome loss is what people are talking about, because air while drying is not an issue.
> 
> My point is that I think I found a safe identifier as to when it is OK to jar it up long term.





H.A.F. said:


> I do once it is dry - and when I say "play" with it, I make sure none is stuck together, so it is able to completely air out.





H.A.F. said:


> I just noticed something. I think most of us probably use Boveda packs. If you don't they are great for storing flowers, since they both give and take moisture as needed to maintain a certain rH.
> 
> How do I know if my weed is dry enough to cure? After it seems dry, I always roll it out and play with it because I love it. I'll let it and the container air out for 10-15 minutes, then jar it back up. I also weigh it before and after I air it out and note the weight on the lid. In the past I have been looking for the amount of weight loss between burps, with the goal being zero.
> 
> ...


I do the same thing. After I think the plant is properly dried, I trim and weigh it. Then place it in my C-Vaults with Bovida packs and burp it twice a day for a week, Just to be safe. I find that after 7 days of doing this, I have 3% - 5% more weight.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 7, 2019)

J.James said:


> I do the same thing. After I think the plant is properly dried, I trim and weigh it. Then place it in my C-Vaults with Bovida packs and burp it twice a day for a week, Just to be safe. I find that after 7 days of doing this, I have 3% - 5% more weight.


I am getting more fond of the bowl trimmer for everything but the tops. Since I am ending up with fat round nugs having all the leaf-tips removed helps them dry more even, but there's enough leaf left to protect the bud itself (and all her trichomes) when they dry and curl up. but not enough to close around the bud and keep it from drying

I actually like the flavor that having some sugar leaf in the grind gives.


----------



## J.James (May 7, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I am getting more fond of the bowl trimmer for everything but the tops. Since I am ending up with fat round nugs having all the leaf-tips removed helps them dry more even, but there's enough leaf left to protect the bud itself (and all her trichomes) when they dry and curl up. but not enough to close around the bud and keep it from drying
> 
> I actually like the flavor that having some sugar leaf in the grind gives.


I still hand trim, What "Bowl Trimmer" are you talking about and how much time does it save you?


----------



## homebrewer (May 7, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Don't get me wrong, every time I roll it out it's onto my keif screen, any goodies that come off are not lost. You can see wear-marks with no trichomes on some of the bud-leaf bottoms that have curled around the bud. I think that the trichome loss is what people are talking about, because air while drying is not an issue.
> 
> My point is that* I think I found a safe identifier *as to when it is OK to jar it up long term.


As you mentioned in a previous post the packs 'both give and take moisture as needed to maintain a certain rH'. You're already safe.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 7, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> As you mentioned in a previous post the packs 'both give and take moisture as needed to maintain a certain rH'. You're already safe.


Not if they are stuck together in a clump and get hot spots. What I am doing is burping, that is not a new thing. I just remove it from the jar instead of just opening the jar.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 7, 2019)

J.James said:


> I still hand trim, What "Bowl Trimmer" are you talking about and how much time does it save you?


Look at my avatar bud - what I used to do was have big buds hanging like that, but as it dries you could see the sugar leaves between the nugs staying moist. So you either pull the nug away and trim those sugar leaves as well, or you just hope it doesn't mold before it dries. 

Since I ended up pulling and trimming, I no longer had "a big bud" - I had some cherry-tomatoes on a vine, and a big top. I use the bowl trimmer on all those nugs now and it saves tons of time. I still hand trim the tops (the 'post-flip' growth) and hang them, but everything else goes in a drying rack. 

It has silicone fingers that roll the buds around on the grate, and a blade under the grate that spins at a 20:1 ratio to the hand crank. As you slowly crank the handle it chops off any leaves that poke through. I was skeptical, because they are don't seem gentle. But it isn't as harsh as it would seem.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 7, 2019)

@J.James here's a before and after


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 7, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> @J.James here's a before and after
> View attachment 4329422 View attachment 4329423


Are you doing that after drying your buds or is that a wet trim through the bowl?


----------



## J.James (May 7, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Look at my avatar bud - what I used to do was have big buds hanging like that, but as it dries you could see the sugar leaves between the nugs staying moist. So you either pull the nug away and trim those sugar leaves as well, or you just hope it doesn't mold before it dries.
> 
> Since I ended up pulling and trimming, I no longer had "a big bud" - I had some cherry-tomatoes on a vine, and a big top. I use the bowl trimmer on all those nugs now and it saves tons of time. I still hand trim the tops (the 'post-flip' growth) and hang them, but everything else goes in a drying rack.
> 
> It has silicone fingers that roll the buds around on the grate, and a blade under the grate that spins at a 20:1 ratio to the hand crank. As you slowly crank the handle it chops off any leaves that poke through. I was skeptical, because they are don't seem gentle. But it isn't as harsh as it would seem. View attachment 4329421





H.A.F. said:


> @J.James here's a before and after
> View attachment 4329422 View attachment 4329423


I have been skeptical for the same reason, Seem like it would roll the small buds around and knock off all the trichomes. I'll have to pick one up and give it a try. Thanks for sharing. Are they easy to clean out what you do lose?


----------



## H.A.F. (May 7, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Are you doing that after drying your buds or is that a wet trim through the bowl?


I've tried both, and I think wet turns out better. Less goodies fall off for one thing, and none of the leaves have curled yet so it does a more even job on them. 

I hand prune all the fan leaves as close to the stem as I can, and as I go instead of trimming off sugar leaves and gumming up the scissors, I just snip the nug and move to the next one, until I get to the top. I'll wait and trim all the tops at once with 3-4 sets of scissors so I don't have to stop and clean them.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 7, 2019)

J.James said:


> I have been skeptical for the same reason, Seem like it would roll the small buds around and knock off all the trichomes. I'll have to pick one up and give it a try. Thanks for sharing. Are they easy to clean out what you do lose?


If you look at that pic there are some dime-size nugs that didn't fall through or get chopped up. If I end up with a strain that has fluffy nugs instead of dense ones, I wouldn't use it.


----------



## DesertPlants (May 7, 2019)

Definitely works better with wet trim.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 7, 2019)

I’m a huge fan of Cali meds and their tight manicured buds so this is incredibly appealing to me. Might be a future purchase...

Just worry about the small nuggets drying to fast.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 7, 2019)

I'll show you in a few weeks.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 7, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I’m a huge fan of Cali meds and their tight manicured buds so this is incredibly appealing to me. Might be a future purchase...
> 
> Just worry about the small nuggets drying to fast.


They would dry almost as fast hanging on a stem, they're still small  When I "play" with the weed that's drying I also sort it after a few days by size, and some hits the c-vault before the rest. Scroll back a few pages and there's a pic of my results (my 1st QP pic)


----------



## homebrewer (May 7, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> *Not if they are stuck together in a clump and get hot spots*. What I am doing is burping, that is not a new thing. *I just remove it from the jar instead of just opening the jar*.


Pro tip: get yourself a broad, shallow container from Rubbermaid or Tupperware for 'burping'. All you'll need to do is remove the lid.


----------



## J.James (May 7, 2019)

Back in the rainy season here and it has rained every day for the last 10 days. I have 2 plants outside that have been slow to finish their seed production that are both starting to show early signs of bud rot. I learned early that once plants go outside, I never bring them back in the house until harvest or risk getting fungus gnats. So I will harvest today and hope for the best.


----------



## J.James (May 7, 2019)

First top


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 7, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> *UPDATE*
> Everything has been sorted out with RIU staff. The competition continues as normal.
> 
> *Vote:*
> ...


This is the MOST Bullshit Inconsistent Competition. You try to keep your friends in the competition AS WELL I see you. 

Fuck this shit, no offense to Big Perm but it's either he is in and everyone else is back in. I had no vote, just a disqualification. Keep the same energy! But oh yeah if Big perm is out the competition is over!


----------



## DesertPlants (May 7, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> This is the MOST Bullshit Inconsistent Competition. You try to keep your friends in the competition AS WELL I see you.
> 
> Fuck this shit, no offense to Big Perm but it's either he is in and everyone else is back in. I had no vote, just a disqualification. Keep the same energy! But oh yeah if Big perm is out the competition is over!


Big Perm didn't break a rule, you did. And if Big Perm is out, the competition isn't getting cancelled. They were saying if he is prema-banned, they are leaving RIU and shutting it down. I don't blame them. It has been nothing but drama since they got here.


----------



## DesertPlants (May 7, 2019)

Side note, looks like @Cappuchino might be out now. 8 days since last post and it has been more than seven days since the special 8 day week ended. But I will wait to see a verdict from @Dyna-Gro before I update the tracking spreadsheet.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 7, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Big Perm didn't break a rule, you did. And if Big Perm is out, the competition isn't getting cancelled. They were saying if he is prema-banned, they are leaving RIU and shutting it down. I don't blame them. It has been nothing but drama since they got here.


 I have been reading this loosely . Really had not seen all that "drama" but cool.


----------



## Big Perm (May 7, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> no offense to Big Perm


None taken.
I didn't carry you in here like some others, but I drug you in here and dusted you off.
Remember the player number stuff in the beginning, you couldn't find your number....


Lightgreen2k said:


> I have been reading this loosely . Really had not seen all that "drama" but cool.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 7, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> None taken.
> I didn't carry you in here like some others, but I drug you in here and dusted you off.
> Remember the player number stuff in the beginning, you couldn't find your number....


What's the update. Who and how many players are still in the game?


----------



## J.James (May 7, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What's the update. Who and how many players are still in the game?


13 people
​*Opie1971 *​*Mysturis420 *​*Kushash *​*H.A.F. *​*Way2-High *​*homebrewer *​*J.James *​*BostonBuds *​*Madriffer *​*THT *​*DesertPlants *​*dstroy *​*Big Perm *​


----------



## Dyna-Gro (May 7, 2019)

Disqualified:
@Cappuchino 

_"Regular photos will be required on a weekly basis. You are free to post any time you would like as long as one week does not pass between photos. This will be logged. Any player not posting a pic for more than one week will be disqualified. You are encouraged to post as many pics as you like as long as your number is in each photo."_

*The majority vote is that @Big Perm remains in the competition.*


----------



## Big Perm (May 7, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> The majority vote is that @Big Perm remains in the competition.


Thanks guys.


----------



## dstroy (May 7, 2019)

I’m removing the lvtk from the competition. It’s big and I decided to flower it in the veg tent. Should be interesting... it stretched quite a bit the first time I ran it. Good stuff 

 
 





I’m pleased with the Tennessee kush #2 so far. Easy to train. Hoping to get some good good.


----------



## THT (May 7, 2019)

White lotus fan leaf on a 5 gallon bucket. No joke some of the biggest I've seen and they are nearly all this size


----------



## THT (May 8, 2019)

dstroy said:


> I’m removing the lvtk


Really does look just like my lvtk


----------



## H.A.F. (May 8, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> Pro tip: get yourself a broad, shallow container from Rubbermaid or Tupperware for 'burping'. All you'll need to do is remove the lid.


I got to thinking about our conversation and I think we are on the same page. Everything I was mentioning was "pre-cure" while it is drying. Come over some time and you can test the efficacy of my process 

Since I don't hang big limbs for a week then jar them now, I am trying to be more precise with the drying process. Once bowl trimmed, all the lower stuff will dry quicker. Within that mix I have had from Ping-Pong ball size wet nugs to ones the size of a marble. As they dry, I separate that into bigger and smaller. Because of how I prune it and how it grows normally, there are usually only a few different sizes. 

I think the cure is important, but getting to the point where you can lock your stuff up for a week without worrying about it is more important. I even put it in jars and vacuum them with the 62% packs in the jar once they are almost dry. Just like marinating chicken, it opens up the buds and allows the free exchange of moisture and air and the microscopic level. But I use the weight and how they feel as determination for when to cure.

I do think that C-Vault should listen to your idea and make a large lasagna pan type container


----------



## H.A.F. (May 8, 2019)

THT said:


> Really does look just like my lvtk
> View attachment 4329947


Your foxtails look way more frosty than mine


----------



## DesertPlants (May 8, 2019)

The girls are starting to get big.


----------



## THT (May 8, 2019)

Oh man I missed the drama, sweet! Glad your back @Big Perm didnt know you left, dont know what the drama was, dont care! Anyone who is mad about being dq'd for not following rules prob a shit driver too. My effort here has been minimal and yet I'm still here.


----------



## THT (May 8, 2019)

That wasnt directed at anyone btw.. just trying to make some jokes, not start shit.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 8, 2019)

THT said:


> Anyone who is mad about being dq'd for not following rules prob a shit driver too.


----------



## Madriffer (May 8, 2019)

It is that time again. Let the fun begin.


----------



## homebrewer (May 8, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Come over some time and you can test the efficacy of my process
> 
> .... Once bowl trimmed....


Is there a grow area off camera? I'm just wondering why you'd need a bowl trimmer for just a few plants? I guess if you're bowl-trimming it doesn't really matter how you handle your herb post-chop, the damage is done.


----------



## Way2-High (May 8, 2019)

That’s all good and all but can you guys make a rainbow?


----------



## Way2-High (May 8, 2019)

Just trucking around, with all the light drama lately how could I not?


----------



## DesertPlants (May 8, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> That’s all good and all but can you guys make a rainbow?
> View attachment 4330121


I can, but the colors are all mixed together (AKA white light) xD


----------



## H.A.F. (May 8, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> Is there a grow area off camera? I'm just wondering why you'd need a bowl trimmer for just a few plants? I guess if you're bowl-trimming it doesn't really matter how you handle your herb post-chop, the damage is done.


Don't know why you would buy a 4-slice toaster if you are just making one slice, Why not just use a bic lighter? Anything else you want to bitch about?


----------



## homebrewer (May 8, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Don't know why you would buy a 4-slice toaster if you are just making one slice, Why not just use a bic lighter? Anything else you want to bitch about?


Just trying to help you out. Sounds like you've got it all figured out though.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 8, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> Just trying to help you out. Sounds like you've got it all figured out though.


I have 2 separate 2-3 oz harvests that have not yet cured, and a 5-7 ounce harvest in the next week. then I have 4 skunk plants after that, etc. It's called a rotation.

I cleaned a 2oz harvest in about an hour.


----------



## homebrewer (May 8, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I have 2 separate 2-3 oz harvests that have not yet cured, and a 5-7 ounce harvest in the next week. then I have 4 skunk plants after that, etc. It's called a rotation.
> 
> I cleaned a 2oz harvest in about an hour.


Am I supposed to be impressed or is this an explanation as to why you're using a bowl trimmer?


----------



## dstroy (May 8, 2019)

I just hang them up until they’re dry. 60%rh 70f in my drying environment. Works great for me, takes about 10-14 days to dry. Tastes great. Only knock off huge fan leaves with long petioles.

Dry trimming is way easier than wet trimming, in my experience. If you do it over a screen you get a bonus at the end too, dry sift is some good hash.

My 2 cents


----------



## J.James (May 8, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Don't know why you would buy a 4-slice toaster if you are just making one slice, Why not just use a bic lighter? Anything else you want to bitch about?





homebrewer said:


> Just trying to help you out. Sounds like you've got it all figured out though.





homebrewer said:


> Am I supposed to be impressed or is this an explanation as to why you're using a bowl trimmer?





dstroy said:


> I just hang them up until they’re dry. 60%rh 70f in my drying environment. Works great for me, takes about 10-14 days to dry. Tastes great. Only knock off huge fan leaves with long petioles.
> 
> Dry trimming is way easier than wet trimming, in my experience. If you do it over a screen you get a bonus at the end too, dry sift is some good hash.
> 
> My 2 cents


​


----------



## H.A.F. (May 8, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> Am I supposed to be impressed or is this an explanation as to why you're using a bowl trimmer?


Be whatever you like - and yes, it's an explanation oh mighty grower of immaculate flowers. I have a life besides trimming bud.

And that was final weight. Trimming a 8-10 oz (wet) plant in an hour? Lets see you do that with scissors.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 8, 2019)

Just chillin and smoking my "damaged" weed LOL


----------



## Mysturis420 (May 8, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> That’s what I do too HAF seems to be working so far. I’m probably gonna pick up a meter for shits and giggles!


The meter helped me with going from veg to flower I can really dial it in because my ballast is dimmable I can do 30 to 35000 lux and then up it to 65 ta 70000 lux in flower or higher it's nice to becuase to high of lux in veg can cuase some problem in certain strains and phenos my purp hates my big light in veg and loves them in flower where as my reg raspberry moonshine loves the luxs in veg and can take it I use to think the purp needed a different nute schedule but instead need diffrent lighting strengths


----------



## Mysturis420 (May 8, 2019)

Jeez I missed alot I need to start reading the thread more regularly I'm glad perms still in and what up with hlg I use hlg's are they turning out shit? Happy growing guys glad that drama was all figured out


----------



## Kushash (May 8, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Jeez I missed alot I need to start reading the thread more regularly I'm glad perms still in and what up with hlg I use hlg's are they turning out shit? Happy growing guys glad that drama was all figured out


Do you mean HLG or HGL LOL?
Here is the latest thread of a grow comparing each.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/hlg-vs-hgl-side-by-side-take-2.989196/page-2#post-14886709


----------



## Mysturis420 (May 8, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Do you mean HLG or HGL LOL?
> Here is the latest thread of a grow comparing each.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/hlg-vs-hgl-side-by-side-take-2.989196/page-2#post-14886709


I mean hlg as in horticulture lighting group


----------



## homebrewer (May 8, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Be whatever you like - and yes, it's an explanation oh mighty grower of immaculate flowers. I have a life besides trimming bud.
> 
> And that was final weight. Trimming a 8-10 oz (wet) plant in an hour? Lets see you do that with scissors.


A 10 oz plant at harvest is like 2 ounces dry and can easily be trimmed with scissors in about an hour without mangling the shit out of the flowers. My grow in this competition will yield around 20oz which takes about 10 hours to trim. I usually spread that over 3 days because you're not the only one with a life .


----------



## J.James (May 8, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Be whatever you like - and yes, it's an explanation oh mighty grower of immaculate flowers. I have a life besides trimming bud.
> 
> And that was final weight. Trimming a 8-10 oz (wet) plant in an hour? Lets see you do that with scissors.





H.A.F. said:


> Just chillin and smoking my "damaged" weed LOL


​


homebrewer said:


> A 10 oz plant at harvest is like 2 ounces dry and can easily be trimmed with scissors in about an hour without mangling the shit out of the flowers. My grow in this competition will yield around 20oz which takes about 10 hours to trim. I usually spread that over 3 days because you're not the only one with a life .


----------



## Mysturis420 (May 8, 2019)

I just reread and have no idea how my brain replaced hgl with hlg lol stoner problems I guess


----------



## Mellow old School (May 9, 2019)

> I just reread and have no idea how my brain replaced hgl with hlg lol stoner problems I guess


She will do that to you mate...


----------



## Big Perm (May 9, 2019)

Playing with some test intro-vids. I'm going to change the logo soon, but any favorites? Trying to find a 'genre', or a few. *Link *Thanks for any input.


----------



## DesertPlants (May 9, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Playing with some test intro-vids. I'm going to change the logo soon, but any favorites? Trying to find a 'genre', or a few. *Link *Thanks for any input.


Number 1.


----------



## Big Perm (May 9, 2019)

Same drill as last time. An extra day on the pics.


----------



## Mysturis420 (May 9, 2019)

Was the site down?


----------



## DesertPlants (May 10, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Was the site down?


Only for a couple hours.


----------



## Big Perm (May 10, 2019)

It went through midnight in a few players' time-zones, so now everyone has an extra day.


----------



## Mysturis420 (May 10, 2019)

Ahhh I see


----------



## Big Perm (May 10, 2019)

10 weeks to go. Anyone flipping today?


----------



## Mysturis420 (May 10, 2019)

I'm flipping sunday


----------



## H.A.F. (May 10, 2019)

@Kushash, a small oscillating fan blowing at soil level can help with the gnats, and you can use either a 1:4 peroxide/water spray on the soil to get the top inch or so moist, or even flush the soil with a more diluted (like 1:10) ratio to kill the larvae. The initial oxidizing factor of the h2o2 will kill the larva (very fragile) but then it just breaks down into more water and oxygen.

And no, I'm not pulling a BP trick  On my first grow I was thinking about giving up weed and harvesting fungus gnats. They can be devastating.


----------



## Opie1971 (May 10, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> 10 weeks to go. Anyone flipping today?


Flipped last weekend.


----------



## Kushash (May 10, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> @Kushash, a small oscillating fan blowing at soil level can help with the gnats, and you can use either a 1:4 peroxide/water spray on the soil to get the top inch or so moist, or even flush the soil with a more diluted (like 1:10) ratio to kill the larvae. The initial oxidizing factor of the h2o2 will kill the larva (very fragile) but then it just breaks down into more water and oxygen.
> 
> And no, I'm not pulling a BP trick  On my first grow I was thinking about giving up weed and harvesting fungus gnats. They can be devastating.


Thanks, I appreciate it.

I'm always looking for new ways to attack them. I'll never eliminate them only control them.
Two things going in there favor is I have a perpetual and water at different times for different plants.
Second benefit for them is I always have an organic smorgasbord for the larvae to feast on in my top soil. Probably also benefits me because the larvae have tons of food and probably aren't as interested in the roots.

I have tried different concentrations of H2O2.
I find 1 part 3% h2o2 and 12 parts water is about the most I'm able to thin out the mix and still be affective.
I also did 1 part h2o2 / 8 parts water and noticed a bunch of lower leaves fell off unexpectedly several days later. Overall healthy looking lower leaves. I figured it might have been the h2o2 but haven't tried it again to confirm it was the reason so for now it could be confirmation bias.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 10, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it.
> 
> I'm always looking for new ways to attack them. I'll never eliminate them only control them.
> Two things going in there favor is I have a perpetual and water at different times for different plants.
> ...


I never spray it on leaves, just the soil. It might be OK on the leaves at lights out, (no light no oxidizing) but I wouldn't chance it.
'Letting the soil dry is also key, so maybe adjust your schedule a little to get one day that they all get fed the same day? Soak the topsoil good and let it set for a bit, then feed. Should thin out any possible adverse stuff if there is any, but after it does it's thing.


----------



## homebrewer (May 10, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it.
> 
> I'm always looking for new ways to attack them. I'll never eliminate them only control them.
> Two things going in there favor is I have a perpetual and water at different times for different plants.
> ...


I once saw subcool top-dress his pots with sand to eliminate gnats. It works. I've also seen folks top-dress rockwool cubes with perlite.


----------



## Kushash (May 10, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I never spray it on leaves, just the soil. It might be OK on the leaves at lights out, (no light no oxidizing) but I wouldn't chance it.


No, I didn't mean I sprayed the leaves.

When I used 3% at 1 part h2o2 and 8 parts water and watered it into the soil till run off I had some healthy leaves all of a sudden falling off of plants several days later. Again I don't know for sure if the reason they fell off was from the h2o2.


----------



## Kushash (May 10, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> I once saw subcool top-dress his pots with sand to eliminate gnats. It works. I've also seen folks top-dress rockwool cubes with perlite.


sand is on top of my list to add to the fight.
I have avoided it because it's heavy but I'm ready to try it.

My plan is going to be to water all plants thoroughly.
Add a thin layer of sand. (When I get it) 
Add a thin layer of DE.
Then a thin layer of perlite.
Then a thin layer of DE.
Then a thin layer of perlite.


I do the above now with all of my plants in the flower room at about the 2nd week of flowering then the protective layer lasts for the next 7 or 8 weeks till harvest.

Sand will be a new addition at some point.
DE rocks are something I would like to try also.

I use pyrethrin from concentrate.

Neem I use in the veg tent.

Tried mosquito Dunks crushed and soaked in a 5 gallon bucket with no harm to the plants but not sure it helped with the larvae.

Sand will be a good addition to the arsenal.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 10, 2019)

Kushash said:


> No, I didn't mean I sprayed the leaves.
> 
> When I used 3% at 1 part h2o2 and 8 parts water and watered it into the soil till run off I had some healthy leaves all of a sudden falling off of plants several days later. Again I don't know for sure if the reason they fell off was from the h2o2.


yup - hard to tell if it was what you were killing, or what you were killing it with. I guess if the plant didn't die and you only lost some leaves, it worked.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 10, 2019)

Kushash said:


> sand is on top of my list to add to the fight.
> DE rocks are something I would like to try also.
> Tried mosquito Dunks crushed and soaked in a 5 gallon bucket with no harm to the plants but not sure it helped with the larvae.


I like the sand idea, and have a few jars of white 'craft' sand, hermetically sealed that I inherited (unknowingly) from the ex  Another reason I keep everything.

From what I have read, I don't know if the perlite (or anything the gnats can crawl through) would be beneficial as is. Since I hand water, I usually end up with a layer of perlite at the top after a month or so (floats up). And I regularly let my soil dry, and it did nothing to have dry perlite on top.

That said, perlite (or something) that is soaked in and impregnated with something anti-gnat might work great. By flower my plants have a carpet of roots right under the perlite. The tops die off just like the stuff that grows through the bags. *Anywhoooo* - there is protection between the live roots and something placed on top of the soil, _*as long as you don't water it in*_.

So in theory, you could actually use something rather harsh if needed. Soak the perlite in whatever, then drain it good. Put that on top of the soil between watering's, then remove it before the next one. Any thoughts?  I believe it only takes about 3 days to break their breeding cycle.

I am thinking that this could lean more towards an oil (neem, some organic tea?) that is pungent with anti-gnat stuff. but I am new to this.

For what it's worth, this is the kind of discussion I was hoping for when the damn competition started LOL


----------



## H.A.F. (May 10, 2019)

Another thing for discussion might be what growing experience everyone has. Not for bragging or anything, just to get this thread back to being about growing flowers.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 10, 2019)

I had 2 shit grows with CFL's and blurples that were ginormous learning experiences. I found a forum like this that was not critical of the unknowing . I was waiting for my ex to officially be my ex, then got busy with life and whatnot and bought me a house about one year ago.

I was in the house for about 2 months before I had the first grow room ready, and have been growing reading and learning since about June of last year with quality non bag-seeds. 

I have expanded to keep a rotation going, and since Christmas have been harvesting about every month.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 10, 2019)

Still haven't tried regular clones, but have harvested 2 monster-cropped clones and one in the oven. After those, I am back to seeds for a while. More predictable, easier to manifold, and easier to get a variety of smoke.

I have also settled on using a manifold (main-line) technique, at least at the beginning, from here on out. The fact that it breaks up the apical dominance of the plant (big center-cola) better than just topping and leaving limbs everywhere produces a better 'whatever' you do after that.


----------



## Kushash (May 10, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I like the sand idea, and have a few jars of white 'craft' sand, hermetically sealed that I inherited (unknowingly) from the ex  Another reason I keep everything.
> 
> From what I have read, I don't know if the perlite (or anything the gnats can crawl through) would be beneficial as is. Since I hand water, I usually end up with a layer of perlite at the top after a month or so (floats up). And I regularly let my soil dry, and it did nothing to have dry perlite on top.
> 
> ...


Soaking the perlite might have potential but that's above my pay grade, the guys in the organic section might have some thoughts on that.

I like layering the DE with perlite to try to keep the DE from clumping. 
Perlite may not stop the gnats but it probably creates a less pleasant environment. 
My goal is to make them miserable in as many ways as I can.
I also use sprays with essential oils in both veg and flower for adults when I have it.

I only use neem in veg as it is systemic and can make the buds harsh if used during flower.
I feel the use of neem in veg stopped a couple of thrip attacks I had in the past year. I saw the tell tail sign on a leaf a couple of times and removed the leaf and had no problems following a neem treatment.

I just added sticky traps to all of my plants in flower.
I get 20 packs from china through ebay for $.45 a sheet.
That might change with the new tariffs IDK.
I cut each sheet into 7 or 8 pieces and line the inside of my pots with them.
They tend to last 3 weeks before the gnats dance on them and fly off lol.
Quite easy to cut new ones and replace the old ones.


----------



## dstroy (May 10, 2019)

Day 18 12/12

1
 

2
 

3
 

4


----------



## Way2-High (May 10, 2019)

@J.James hows she doing compared to what you’ve seen when you grew her? 29”Wx19”T. Gotta compliment you on the strain, She’s a beauty! There’s slight tacoing happening up top but raised my lights an hour ago should go away soon.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 10, 2019)

Does anyone know how long it takes for foxtails to stop and ripen


----------



## H.A.F. (May 10, 2019)

Other than showing off bud-porn, has anyone ever seen this before? Look at the 2 half-leaves on the lower part, with the nug in between.

At first I thought a leaf had ripped in half, but they originate from 2 different levels on the bud. it's like each one grew a half a leaf, or something grew in between the stem and split it. Weird.


----------



## J.James (May 11, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> @J.James hows she doing compared to what you’ve seen when you grew her? 29”Wx19”T. Gotta compliment you on the strain, She’s a beauty! There’s slight tacoing happening up top but raised my lights an hour ago should go away soon.
> View attachment 4331310


She looks great! A classic example of the strain! Whatever your doing, Keep doing it!


----------



## Way2-High (May 11, 2019)

Thanks J, I’m just keeping it super simple. I didn’t top it or lst her, less than 500 ppm feeds. I’m super impressed with how she’s looking.


----------



## Kushash (May 11, 2019)

@H.A.F. 



H.A.F. said:


> #125
> Dyna-Gro showing an odd micro-nute deficiency, either boron or manganese? Waiting on word from customer service because I haven't seen this one before. But overall she's healthy and the flowers are getting plump.


I look forward to hearing what Dyna-Gro says to you about the plant.

When you say customer service do you mean contacting them outside of the comp or hearing from them here in this thread?​


----------



## J.James (May 11, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Thanks J, I’m just keeping it super simple. I didn’t top it or lst her, less than 500 ppm feeds. I’m super impressed with how she’s looking.


Sounds like you got it! Don't overfeed her and she will give you a killer yield!


----------



## H.A.F. (May 11, 2019)

Kushash said:


> @H.A.F.
> 
> I look forward to hearing what Dyna-Gro says to you about the plant.
> 
> When you say customer service do you mean contacting them outside of the comp or hearing from them here in this thread?​


I emailed the same person we emailed about the contact info. It had a "@dynagro" email address, so someone should get back to me. It's an odd bronze/copper color on the edges of the leaves. If it was close to harvest it's a really pretty color... But it ain't 

If I don't hear back, it's a micro nute of some sort and most likely a deficiency rather than an abundance, so it shouldn't take much of whichever nute it is to correct the problem. If I don't hear back I'm bumping the next feed % up to see which direction that takes it.


----------



## DesertPlants (May 11, 2019)

My lights are flipped to 12/12 as of three hours ago.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (May 11, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> If I don't hear back,


If you haven't heard back yet, I apologize, and am saying this here because imo Outlook...sucks, and is way overly complicated for me, now imagine Dave on it. Dave and I have to use Outlook for our mail client for some reason.
This is how your pic showed up to me in my inbox: 
 
I'm not saying it is you, I know it is Outlook getting back at me for that huge argument we had about 18 years ago.
If you pm pics to Big Perm. I can get them and use my personal email to get them to him.
Thank you.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 11, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> If you haven't heard back yet, I apologize, and am saying this here because imo Outlook...sucks, and is way overly complicated for me, now imagine Dave on it. Dave and I have to use Outlook for our mail client for some reason.
> This is how your pic showed up to me in my inbox:
> View attachment 4331698
> I'm not saying it is you, I know it is Outlook getting back at me for that huge argument we had about 18 years ago.
> ...


It's just the one pic. I can try to figure it out, just never saw this before. Figured that since it happened only on the DG plant, it might have been something you guys saw before. Maybe an additive not included in the sample pack that I can make up with something I have on hand.
Won't let me PM Bob Ross, but here's the recent specifics.
The rest is in the e-mails. Watered yesterday, added 5ml of mag-pro to 3/4g of R/O. pH 6.5 in and out, ppm 387 in, 456 out. Been feeding at 75%since first 50% feed, and the ppm on those has been in the 1000 range both in and out. so based on the last watering and the plump flowers she's eating well, just needs a multi-vitamin


----------



## Big Perm (May 11, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Won't let me PM Bob Ross


lol
This will work, thanks.

*I'm also curious of what others think it is?*


----------



## H.A.F. (May 11, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> lol
> This will work, thanks.
> 
> *I'm also curious of what others think it is?*


From crappy pics on the interwebz I think maybe Manganese, or Boron? So it's definitely a Moron problem


----------



## Way2-High (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 11, 2019)

This would have been a real fun competition to be a part of as my plants have started to take off. 

Bright side I have a nice crop to finish out 



Left side of sip


----------



## H.A.F. (May 11, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> View attachment 4331744


Yup! Thanks for looking! That's the two crappy pics I found too LOL
It resembles both a Mn abundance or a B deficiency, but looks most like the #3 note on Boron. Since I've been easy on the feedings I am leaning towards deficiency - so Boron makes sense there as well.

This pic was from 5/9, and it doesn't look any worse now, so it may already have been addressed last feeding?

Unless stuff goes sideways quick I'm not doing anything for 3 days, so input is welcome.


----------



## Kushash (May 11, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Yup! Thanks for looking! That's the two crappy pics I found too LOL
> It resembles both a Mn abundance or a B deficiency, but looks most like the #3 note on Boron. Since I've been easy on the feedings I am leaning towards deficiency - so Boron makes sense there as well.
> 
> This pic was from 5/9, and it doesn't look any worse now, so it may already have been addressed last feeding?
> ...


More info further back on your feedings might help.
What were your ppm's or E/C during the transition from veg formula to the flower formula.
I don't use the nutes you are using but in general you should transition slowly, staying on a veg formula early in flower and slowly changing to the flower formula over the 1st 3 weeks of flower.
Are you feeding based on a chart?

Did you have the lights to close in the past week or so because the damage may be visible now but what caused it may have been a week or 10 days prior to seeing necrotic spots.

I look forward to hearing what Dyna-Gro says before speculating any further.

I felt bad when I saw those necrotic spots.
I thought it was my fault when I cursed you in the other thread but I didn't request necrotic spots, I asked for thrips so it wasn't me.

I think you were cursed by Big Perm when he put you up as his favorite in this comp recently.
If he retracts that statement I think the curse will be lifted.

Good Luck!


----------



## dstroy (May 11, 2019)

Everyone's looking good


----------



## Dyna-Gro (May 11, 2019)

Some of my reading material. I'll try to find more, I know I have some laying around here somewhere.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 11, 2019)

Kushash said:


> More info further back on your feedings might help.
> What were your ppm's or E/C during the transition from veg formula to the flower formula.
> I don't use the nutes you are using but in general you should transition slowly, staying on a veg formula early in flower and slowly changing to the flower formula over the 1st 3 weeks of flower.
> Are you feeding based on a chart?
> ...


Fortunately, most of those Q's can be answered by the fact that the other 3 plants don't show it - so I KNOW it's nutes and not environment. 
All feeding/transition schedules have been followed, all feeds at 75% after the first veg and the first flower feed which were 50% by the schedule. 

And because I am growing 4 separate schedules I am not deviating from them unless necessary (like this) and the ppm's each time have been IAW the recommended ppm on their chart. It just sucks knowing that even if it's already fixed the leaves won't get better. So it's hard to know if it has been fixed unless it just doesn't get worse. 

I don't think Boron was one of the biblical plagues, but I could be wrong, so I think BP's off the hook.


----------



## homebrewer (May 11, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Fortunately, most of those Q's can be answered by the fact that the other 3 plants don't show it - so I KNOW it's nutes and not environment.
> *All feeding/transition schedules have been followed, all feeds at 75% after the first veg and the first flower feed which were 50% by the schedule.
> 
> And because I am growing 4 separate schedules I am not deviating from them unless necessary (like this) and the ppm's each time have been IAW the recommended ppm on their chart. It just sucks knowing that even if it's already fixed the leaves won't get better. So it's hard to know if it has been fixed unless it just doesn't get worse. *


You're assuming the schedules of nutrient manufacturers are optimally designed to grow plants rather than to sell bottles. DG is probably my favorite plant food company but outside of one of their complete base nutrients like Grow or Foliage Pro, none of their other bottles are _needed_. Those other bottles *could* be beneficial in certain situations when used correctly but it takes an experienced grower with an understanding of plant nutrition to know when (if at all) to use them. 

In regards to a 'boron deficiency', their base already supplies it so you can rule that out. What you cannot rule out is operator error. I mean no offense by that statement and I'd be happy to go into more detail after the competition


----------



## Kushash (May 11, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Fortunately, most of those Q's can be answered by the fact that the other 3 plants don't show it - so I KNOW it's nutes and not environment.
> All feeding/transition schedules have been followed, all feeds at 75% after the first veg and the first flower feed which were 50% by the schedule.
> 
> And because I am growing 4 separate schedules I am not deviating from them unless necessary (like this) and the ppm's each time have been IAW the recommended ppm on their chart. It just sucks knowing that even if it's already fixed the leaves won't get better. So it's hard to know if it has been fixed unless it just doesn't get worse.
> ...


I agree with @homebrewer.
I really like the yes and no chart Dyna-Gro posted.
When I went through it answering yes or no it took me to the red box that I thought your problem was all along.
If you do the yes and no I wonder if you will end up at the same box???


----------



## H.A.F. (May 11, 2019)

Kushash said:


> I agree with @homebrewer.
> I really like the yes and no chart Dyna-Gro posted.
> When I went through it answering yes or no it took me to the red box that I thought your problem was all along.
> If you do the yes and no I wonder if you will end up at the same box???


I have that chart as well, and it keeps ending up at a nutrient problem "Your plant may be getting the wrong ratio of nutrients..."
Like I said, I have been gentle with the nutes, so a deficiency is likely. The DG has 0.02 of Boron, which if diluted enough - ain't 0.02...

I have only been growing for a year-ish, but I read a lot, and am also kollege edjumakated. As any new grower, I also have had plenty of issues - you can't fix those without a lot of reading and understanding. I have only had one repeated issue, which I finally tied to a cal-mag shortage. (I was cutting it by % like the nutes). I have been growing fairly healthy plants since. This is just a new issue - hell, DG can use the picture for a "nute-damage" guide if they want. Of all the issues I have had this is by far the least ugly 

The other 3 plants are getting Botanicare Cal-Mag+ both as a supplement to my RO, and extra as called for by their feeding schedule during parts of the grow. It is likely that the Mag-Pro is just being shorted, so I have gone to the full dose per gallon plus, like the rest, maybe a week ago when I first saw this - it just doesn't look like the other cal-mag issues I have had (brown spots that grow) so it piqued my curiosity.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 11, 2019)

I have also learned not to stress too much over fan leaf issues once they are flowering (as long as it doesn't spread or affect new leaves). When it starts affecting the sugar leaves I go into overdrive flushing and whatnot 

I appreciate all the input. Karma dudes


----------



## Kushash (May 11, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I have that chart as well, and it keeps ending up at a nutrient problem "Your plant may be getting the wrong ratio of nutrients..."
> Like I said, I have been gentle with the nutes, so a deficiency is likely. The DG has 0.02 of Boron, which if diluted enough - ain't 0.02...
> 
> I have only been growing for a year-ish, but I read a lot, and am also kollege edjumakated. As any new grower, I also have had plenty of issues - you can't fix those without a lot of reading and understanding. I have only had one repeated issue, which I finally tied to a cal-mag shortage. (I was cutting it by % like the nutes). I have been growing fairly healthy plants since. This is just a new issue - hell, DG can use the picture for a "nute-damage" guide if they want. Of all the issues I have had this is by far the least ugly
> ...





H.A.F. said:


> I have also learned not to stress too much over fan leaf issues once they are flowering (as long as it doesn't spread or affect new leaves). When it starts affecting the sugar leaves I go into overdrive flushing and whatnot
> 
> I appreciate all the input. Karma dudes


Got a nice buzz and enjoyed reading this.
Karma! I love good karma and really appreciate what you are doing this grow.
Growing with 4 different formulas is quite an effort and chore.
I want to learn from your grow and I like your skills.
I know you are at an early stage of growing and you are smart or as you say kollege edjumakated lol.

Seriously I want to help you but also need to kick your ass in this comp.  .

We have lots of time to chat over the next several weeks.
Anyway you said you had a few days before feeding and you gave me a box. I'm stoned and all I know is it's not the same box as mine so I'll go back and see where you took a right hand turn and I took a left lol.

OK! I just caught up to where we went in different directions.
You are choosing:
"Your plant may be getting the wrong ratio of nutrients, before anything else provide plants with base nutrients made for a setup like yours."
Is this correct?
I ended up at a different box.
I think where we went in different directions is at:
Are leaves unhealthy or discolored?
I said yes you said no.
Am I on the right track so far?


----------



## H.A.F. (May 11, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Am I on the right track so far?


Yes! And I debated that one, but in general they are not. Though it is/was in the early stages. Here's a current pic, and all the plants seem happy, none more or less than the other. The DG is to the far right, and loving life like the rest.
 

As a new but somewhat experienced grower, here's my flow chart so far. 

If it was the environment, then it is how the environment affects the DG nutes different than the others. If it was all bad environment, other plants would show it. So environment in and of itself is a no. The rH is a bit higher than I want, but nothing outrageous (60's) 
most other things can get checked off as well because of the other plants being treated exactly the same (pots, soil, water source, etc.) - except nutes.
It has taken me a year to get the handle on how I can best use the FF nutrients.
this is my first time with the Dynagro nutes.
My cat is stalking a moth...
My main issue previously was using the RO water and supplementing it properly. I was doing fine on "between" watering's (5ml/gl), but stoner'd the math on feedings by reducing the calmag by whatever percentage I was reducing the nutes. 
Ever seen a calcium/magnesium abundance problem on a forum? me neither...  problem solved 
Assuming it is nutrient related, it is more likely than not a deficiency than a surplus.
Since I am using the mag-pro to supplement the water for this plant, it is also most likely stoner math on that - and how that being out of balance affected the nute uptake for whatever micro-nute it wasn't eating.
It doesn't seem to be progressing - at least not rapidly 
I am watching the tops close, and the highest leaf affected, and if it is an ongoing issue affecting the newer leaves.
 
So my plan is to flush all 4 plants when they are due for their next feed/water. I will be using sledgehammer on all since the flushing agent wasn't in the DG sample pack. Then either a few hours later or the next day give them all a short feed (low quantity) but with 100% nutes. After that I will revert to a 75% feed, but will up the mag-pro on the DG plant to 5ml/gal plus what is on the feeding schedule.

If there are any glaring stoner mistakes please speak up! You mentioned competition and votes - the "obvious winner" has to vote for who's in second place  Karma LOL


----------



## H.A.F. (May 11, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> What you cannot rule out is operator error. I mean no offense by that statement and I'd be happy to go into more detail after the competition


As a grown ass man, I really appreciate patronizing shit, so keep it coming. "and I'd be happy to go into more detail after the competition"

No offense, but you are preachy. I'll just keep enjoying my "damaged" weed.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 11, 2019)

@Opie1971 Here's the fun of having a competition - globally - with a dozen or so competitors. Everyone gets to vote! I think the sapphire looks great, but I'll bet you a dollar one of the "ugly" blueberry curly leaf plants smokes the best in the end


----------



## Opie1971 (May 11, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> @Opie1971 Here's the fun of having a competition - globally - with a dozen or so competitors. Everyone gets to vote! I think the sapphire looks great, but I'll bet you a dollar one of the "ugly" blueberry curly leaf plants smokes the best in the end


She’s definitely a weird one, I’ve never seen anything like her no joke.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 11, 2019)

(not so) Random thought:

Those of us who actually know everything are really offended by those of you that pretend to


----------



## homebrewer (May 11, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> (not so) Random thought:
> 
> Those of us who actually know everything are really offended by those of you that pretend to


Says the guy who thinks he has a boron deficiency.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 11, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> Says the guy who thinks he has a boron deficiency.


Case and point.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 11, 2019)

You could have the best advice in the world, and I would be hesitant to take it - think about that.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 11, 2019)

This is the internet - I don't know you other than by what you post.


----------



## homebrewer (May 11, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Case and point.


Explain.



H.A.F. said:


> You could have the best advice in the world, and I would be hesitant to take it - think about that.


Well you're new to the hobby, you wouldn't know good advice if it punched you in the face.


----------



## Kushash (May 11, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> This is the internet - I don't know you other than by what you post.


Wasn't trying to set you off was trying to have a conversation.
I am surprised you are not curious what box mine was being that it was different from yours.
Still gonna wait for an update from Dyna-Grow customer support.
Diagnosis: decrease the nutes or is it increase the nutes to deal with the deficiencies, time will tell.


----------



## JonathanT (May 12, 2019)

You guys with gnat problems, coffee filters on Your soil stops them from being able to land and lay eggs.


----------



## Madriffer (May 12, 2019)

@Opie1971 that Saphire OG has an excellent structure. Nice grow.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 12, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Wasn't trying to set you off was trying to have a conversation.
> I am surprised you are not curious what box mine was being that it was different from yours.
> Still gonna wait for an update from Dyna-Grow customer support.
> Diagnosis: decrease the nutes or is it increase the nutes to deal with the deficiencies, time will tell.


No problem dude - WE are having a conversation - someone would rather downtalk people because of their omnipotence...

I figured what you found would come up next. I tried the "leaf unhealthy" side, and nothing exactly matched. Some were close, but nothing soft, yellowing and falling off, powder, bad pH, etc.


----------



## Kushash (May 12, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> No problem dude - WE are having a conversation - someone would rather downtalk people because of their omnipotence...
> 
> I figured what you found would come up next. I tried the "leaf unhealthy" side, and nothing exactly matched. Some were close, but nothing soft, yellowing and falling off, powder, bad pH, etc.


Hard to tell from a conversation on a computer what a person meant.
I know a lot of great old time farmers on RIU and they really enjoy helping growers learn but they don't mince words and they don't apologize when they cause a little butt hurt. Worst case is if one of them sees it and they move away from trying to help.

I will tell you what red box I ended up at when you get there.
You got to the (leaf unhealthy" side, and nothing exactly matched. Some were close, but nothing soft, yellowing and falling off,) box.
The answer is No.
I'll help with the next one.
Are you using composted super soil?
If you are using FFOF and it hasn't been amended in anyway the answer is No.
Let us know what box you end up at.


----------



## Opie1971 (May 12, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> @Opie1971 that Saphire OG has an excellent structure. Nice grow.


Yes she does, the perfect plant, that’s why she’s the ‘Real, Obvious Winner’. Lol.
I wish I could show the pics of the last Sapphire Og that I flowered, she was identical to this one, from a year ago.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 12, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Hard to tell from a conversation on a computer what a person meant.
> I know a lot of great old time farmers on RIU and they really enjoy helping growers learn but they don't mince words and they don't apologize when they cause a little butt hurt. Worst case is if one of them sees it and they move away from trying to help.
> 
> I will tell you what red box I ended up at when you get there.
> ...


I'll save you the suspense. If you see anything you interpreted different lemme know. 

Starting from the green box, orange was one path, purple the other - both came back to cal-mag or nutes.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 12, 2019)

And as to whether or not it is specifically boron, on Jorge Cervantes chart, the #3 note was EXACTLY what I am seeing. 
 
But that doesn't even matter, because the correction would be the same for any micronute - feed the damn plant.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 12, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Yes she does, the perfect plant, that’s why she’s the ‘Real, Obvious Winner’. Lol.
> *I wish I could show the pics of the last Sapphire Og that I flowered*, she was identical to this one, from a year ago.


Perhaps we will see some eventually?


----------



## H.A.F. (May 12, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Hard to tell from a conversation on a computer what a person meant.
> I know a lot of great old time farmers on RIU and they really enjoy helping growers learn but they don't mince words and they don't apologize when they cause a little butt hurt. Worst case is if one of them sees it and they move away from trying to help.


I get that. I am 52, retired military, degree in elementary ed, and have spent a life teaching and learning. When someone basically says (about the bowl trimmer) you already fucked up, your shit is damaged, etc. I tend to lend less credibility to other things they say. That is not how you teach, I don't care what knowledge you have to share - there are other resources.

And as it relates to the internet, those posts are the ONLY way I know about someone. It might be different in person.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 12, 2019)

And I know this is a competition, so I appreciate the help. The only reason I actually brought this up was that it was a dynagro specific issue, this is a dynagro sponsored competition, and I knew there was a dynagro presence that might want to help me promote their product in the best light.

And it is a pretty cool looking deficiency - as deficiencies go - and I hadn't seen it before.


----------



## Madriffer (May 12, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Yes she does, the perfect plant, that’s why she’s the ‘Real, Obvious Winner’. Lol.
> I wish I could show the pics of the last Sapphire Og that I flowered, she was identical to this one, from a year ago.


Keeping my eye on this one, still strain hunting. I have a couple Mimosas that are structurally perfect so far.


----------



## homebrewer (May 12, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> And as to whether or not it is specifically boron, on Jorge Cervantes chart, the #3 note was EXACTLY what I am seeing.
> View attachment 4332222
> But that doesn't even matter, because the correction would be the same for any micronute - feed the damn plant.


I'm using DG in this competition, where's my boron deficiency?


----------



## Kushash (May 12, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I get that. I am 52, retired military, degree in elementary ed, and have spent a life teaching and learning. When someone basically says (about the bowl trimmer) you already fucked up, your shit is damaged, etc. I tend to lend less credibility to other things they say. That is not how you teach, I don't care what knowledge you have to share - there are other resources.
> 
> And as it relates to the internet, those posts are the ONLY way I know about someone. It might be different in person.


I didn't really follow the bowl trimmer thing but do remember some of it.
The place we differ on the chart is at junction box:
Do the leaf tips look brown or burnt?
We disagree on this one.


----------



## Opie1971 (May 12, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Keeping my eye on this one, still strain hunting. I have a couple Mimosas that are structurally perfect so far.


You won’t be disappointed if you try this strain. It’d be a great one breed with, it seems to be very stable IME.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 12, 2019)

Kushash said:


> I didn't really follow the bowl trimmer thing but do remember some of it.
> The place we differ on the chart is at junction box:
> Do the leaf tips look brown or burnt?
> We disagree on this one.
> ...


OK, cool. Having had cal-mag issues before, I have had the actual tips (not the whole edge) turn brown and die off, working it's way up the leaf. So that was my interpretation of the "tips" part. Also the fact that I have been feeding low to mid-range ppm, and the "solution box" there says nute burn. 

I think either way, flushing and re-feeding will be the best option. I checked again this morning before lights out and it doesn't seem any worse. 

As far as the convo-vs-preaching thing, I can dig "here's what I think", or "this is what I do, maybe it will work for you".

I can also dig your style of watching me work through the problem myself so that there is actual learning instead of just "do this" and "OK" without knowing why. 

But "here's what I do and if you don't you're wrong" is like water off a ducks back to me.

Thanks for the help, and if you see an issue with the flush-feed thing I am open to options.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 12, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> I'm using DG in this competition, where's my boron deficiency?


Just to humor you, are you using a 50/50 FFHF and FFLD soil mix? Do you use RO water? Do you have QB's lighting your plants? Fans on or off in the dark? etc. no two grows are the same. You assuming they are is why I am ignoring you.


----------



## Kushash (May 12, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> OK, cool. Having had cal-mag issues before, I have had the actual tips (not the whole edge) turn brown and die off, working it's way up the leaf. So that was my interpretation of the "tips" part. Also the fact that I have been feeding low to mid-range ppm, and the "solution box" there says nute burn.
> 
> I think either way, flushing and re-feeding will be the best option. I checked again this morning before lights out and it doesn't seem any worse.
> 
> ...


Let us know if customer service gets back because they know the product and I'm curious what they tell you.
I just find your grow interesting with 4 different feeding styles but it is boring talking about necrotic spots isn't it.
Tired of talking about your plant.
Let's change the topic to Chlorosis.
Do you see any issues with opie1971's winning plant?


----------



## H.A.F. (May 12, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Let us know if customer service gets back because they know the product and I'm curious what they tell you.
> I just find your grow interesting with 4 different feeding styles but it is boring talking about necrotic spots isn't it.
> Tired of talking about your plant.
> Let's change the topic to Chlorosis.
> Do you see any issues with opie1971's winning plant?


I think that above all it has a really cool name  seriously - it looks like good breeding stock, and anything you cross it with is gonna have a cool name too 

Attention: If you or a *loved one* has been diagnosed with *Mesothelioma* you may to be entitled to financial compensation


----------



## homebrewer (May 12, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Just to humor you, are you using a 50/50 FFHF and FFLD soil mix? Do you use RO water? Do you have QB's lighting your plants? Fans on or off in the dark? etc. no two grows are the same. You assuming they are is why I am ignoring you.


You're asking all the wrong questions.

I'm calling it right now: that plant is only going to get worse. Good luck.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 12, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> I'm using DG in this competition, where's my boron deficiency?


^^^
Last attempt. This comment - and the fact that we are not growing the same strain - or even the same basic type of plant (yours is sativa, mine is indica) is why I can't take you seriously.

Have a nice day


----------



## homebrewer (May 12, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> ^^^
> Last attempt. This comment - and the fact that we are not growing the same strain - or even the same basic type of plant (yours is sativa, mine is indica) is why I can't take you seriously.
> 
> Have a nice day


Dude, please take your 'issue' to the appropriate forum. This is_ the_ competition thread where important updates are posted about said competition and you're cluttering it up with beginner shit. I don't think anyone here wants to see another post about your boron bullshit or whatever it is you think you have going on. Thanks.


----------



## J.James (May 12, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> You guys with gnat problems, coffee filters on Your soil stops them from being able to land and lay eggs.


Great advice!!! Crazy Cheep fix!


----------



## J.James (May 12, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> I'm using DG in this competition, where's my boron deficiency?


----------



## J.James (May 12, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> ^^^
> Last attempt. This comment - and the fact that we are not growing the same strain - or even the same basic type of plant (yours is sativa, mine is indica) is why I can't take you seriously.
> Have a nice day





homebrewer said:


> Dude, please take your 'issue' to the appropriate forum. This is_ the_ competition thread where important updates are posted about said competition and you're cluttering it up with beginner shit. I don't think anyone here wants to see another post about your boron bullshit or whatever it is you think you have going on. Thanks.


----------



## Way2-High (May 12, 2019)

One of my stickers are falling off, did I just lose 20 horsepower and 7ft/lbs????


----------



## Way2-High (May 12, 2019)

I’m thinking I don’t have enough Clorox in my new fert mix?? What you guys think? I call her loppsy.


----------



## Madriffer (May 12, 2019)

The tale of the tape. 4x4 canopy over 2 foot average heignt.
A couple at 60 days. Can't see in this shitty pic but starting to turn purple.


----------



## DesertPlants (May 12, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> I’m thinking I don’t have enough Clorox in my new fert mix?? What you guys think? I call her loppsy.


A little bit of vinegar sprayed on the leaves and a 10:1 dish soap to salt will boost the sodium and send that plant to another level. Note, this is a joke... don’t do this.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 12, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> A little bit of vinegar sprayed on the leaves and a 10:1 dish soap to salt will boost the sodium and send that plant to another level. Note, this is a joke... don’t do this.


Works great for sidewalk cracks though


----------



## J.James (May 12, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> One of my stickers are falling off, did I just lose 20 horsepower and 7ft/lbs????
> 
> View attachment 4332401


Put purple led lights under the pot, That will raise the HP back up, Maybe add a spoiler or Two lol


----------



## Way2-High (May 12, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> View attachment 4332402 View attachment 4332403 View attachment 4332404 View attachment 4332406 The tale of the tape. 4x4 canopy over 2 foot average heignt.
> A couple at 60 days. Can't see in this shitty pic but starting to turn purple.


 Looking good but I think you need some bleach in your life!!


----------



## Way2-High (May 12, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> A little bit of vinegar sprayed on the leaves and a 10:1 dish soap to salt will boost the sodium and send that plant to another level. Note, this is a joke... don’t do this.


 I just pour straight dawn dish soap on them it works wonders!


----------



## Way2-High (May 12, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Works great for sidewalk cracks though


 Ya I had a few of them sidewalkers try and get on my stuff so I sprayed them and they left!


----------



## Way2-High (May 12, 2019)

J.James said:


> Put purple led lights under the pot, That will raise the HP back up, Maybe add a spoiler or Two lol


 Sham wow!
I always knew I was lacking a spoiler and mad underglo!!


----------



## H.A.F. (May 12, 2019)

Seriously - do foxtails stop at some point?
2 out of 10 tops look to be finishing on top, then something new starts popping through

And some you can't even see the original flower
 
Can't wait to damage these bad boys


----------



## Way2-High (May 12, 2019)

I honestly don’t know because I’ve never dealt with them in my 6 months of cultivating a plant!!
Maybe ask outside opinions?


----------



## DesertPlants (May 12, 2019)

Do you have any pollen floating around or did you bleach everything? I have only had that happen when I forgot to clean the pollen up and it ended up knocking her up. Check the original flowers for seeds.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 12, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Do you have any pollen floating around or did you bleach everything? I have only had that happen when I forgot to clean the pollen up and it ended up knocking her up. Check the original flowers for seeds.


Nope, never had pollen in the room - the house actually. I haven't grown anything but fem seeds and their clones, I think it's just this strain. I've been looking pretty close for hermie signs, and everything is just getting fat. I think even the nugs have new growth, not just the tops.


----------



## J.James (May 12, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Seriously - do foxtails stop at some point?
> 2 out of 10 tops look to be finishing on top, then something new starts popping through
> View attachment 4332428
> And some you can't even see the original flower
> ...


Foxtails are a good indication that the plant is close to being finished, But to answer your question depends on the strain. Your strain "early 90's Super Skunk" should still have some foxtails on it when you harvest if your goal is 30% amber trichomes. 30% amber trichomes being the point I harvest no matter what anything else looks like.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 12, 2019)

J.James said:


> Foxtails are a good indication that the plant is close to being finished, But to answer your question depends on the strain. Your strain "early 90's Super Skunk" should still have some foxtails on it when you harvest if your goal is 30% amber trichomes. 30% amber trichomes being the point I harvest no matter what anything else looks like.


LOL! Ok, 30% of what??? Every new foxtail it's like "trichomes? those are rookie numbers! I'm gonna bump those up!" 

I get what you're saying though. they are about 50% milky right now and it's obvious to the naked eye, so hopefully when the ambers kick in hard it'll be obvious too. There's probably +/- 1% now, scattered and mostly on leaves, so it's starting.

Do you think the older sugar leaves might be a better indicator?


----------



## dstroy (May 12, 2019)

I've been pruning a lot, out of necessity. Tonight was a big one. I pulled all the "sucker" branches? or whatever out. All the ones I can reach anyway. I only have access to the front of the tent and crawl along the sides on the bottom which is a pain in the ass.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 12, 2019)

dstroy said:


> I've been pruning a lot, out of necessity. Tonight was a big one. I pulled all the "sucker" branches? or whatever out. All the ones I can reach anyway. I only have access to the front of the tent and crawl along the sides on the bottom which is a pain in the ass.


I've had to do the same because of crowding, but your canopy is way more dense than mine. Looking good!


----------



## Big Perm (May 12, 2019)

Woah, woah. You guys need to be careful. We don't need anyone taking sarcastic advice and literally flipping the fuck out later.
Can anyone post that pic? It's my favorite.


----------



## DesertPlants (May 12, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Woah, woah. You guys need to be careful. We don't need anyone taking sarcastic advice and literally flipping the fuck out later.
> Can anyone post that pic? It's my favorite.


This is reminding me of that old post telling people to dry their phone out in the microwave.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 12, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> This is reminding me of that old post telling people to dry their phone out in the microwave.


or their poodle...


----------



## J.James (May 12, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> LOL! Ok, 30% of what??? Every new foxtail it's like "trichomes? those are rookie numbers! I'm gonna bump those up!"
> 
> I get what you're saying though. they are about 50% milky right now and it's obvious to the naked eye, so hopefully when the ambers kick in hard it'll be obvious too. There's probably +/- 1% now, scattered and mostly on leaves, so it's starting.
> 
> Do you think the older sugar leaves might be a better indicator?


Well if 30% of your trichomes are amber then the other 70% should be cloudy and that is when I harvest my plant. If perhaps that happens and the plants still have "foxtails" then the plant would have never stopped throwing foxtails. "Do you think the older sugar leaves might be a better indicator?" No, I think the plant ripens from the top down. Even if your plant has all of its tops at the same level, The plant still has a top branch that is its top and it will ripen first.


----------



## DesertPlants (May 12, 2019)

When they keep throwing fox tails, you can just harvest in two stages, not a big deal except the extra time the plant takes up space.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 12, 2019)

J.James said:


> Well if 30% of your trichomes are amber then the other 70% should be cloudy and that is when I harvest my plant. If perhaps that happens and the plants still have "foxtails" then the plant would have never stopped throwing foxtails.


That part was mostly a joke. All the new growth starts out with clear trichs (so far) so all the new stuff just messes up the visual %



J.James said:


> "Do you think the older sugar leaves might be a better indicator?" No, I think the plant ripens from the top down. Even if your plant has all of its tops at the same level, The plant still has a top branch that is its top and it will ripen first.


OK, cool. They are all level, and there is not much difference from tops to bottoms except sugar-leaf shade. I just know that on a regular plant the leaves show ambers before the calyxes, and even my lower (original) sugar leaves are just turning. I thought that they might be a better indicator of what the "inner bud" (old growth) was doing ripeness-wise.


DesertPlants said:


> When they keep throwing fox tails, you can just harvest in two stages, not a big deal except the extra time the plant takes up space.


I dig the idea, but there's no second stage LOL


----------



## H.A.F. (May 12, 2019)

Anyone else have flowers close? Share the porn!


----------



## DesertPlants (May 12, 2019)

A couple of my other plants are starting flower.


----------



## Big Perm (May 12, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> A couple of my other plants are starting flower.
> 
> View attachment 4332528


Very nice.


----------



## Cappuchino (May 13, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> Disqualified:
> @Cappuchino
> 
> _"Regular photos will be required on a weekly basis. You are free to post any time you would like as long as one week does not pass between photos. This will be logged. Any player not posting a pic for more than one week will be disqualified. You are encouraged to post as many pics as you like as long as your number is in each photo."_
> ...


Had been on vocations and wasn't able to post pictures.


----------



## Kushash (May 13, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Anyone else have flowers close? Share the porn!


Good Morning!
Good idea! Some porn is needed.
I'll see if I have anything close to finishing and get some pics with my #121.
My finishing plants have been neglected for the past 7 weeks since this comp started.

I would work on my LED comp plants 1st, then I'd work on plants involved in this comp, then if I wasn't ready for a nap I might check in on the flowering plants so go easy on me if I show pics later.

You didn't see the chlorosis before did you.
Do you see it now?

 
In the mean time I asked my comp plants to pray for all of the plants suffering from necrotic spots and chlorosis.


----------



## Opie1971 (May 13, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Good Morning!
> Good idea! Some porn is needed.
> I'll see if I have anything close to finishing and get some pics with my #121.
> My finishing plants have been neglected for the past 7 weeks since this comp started.
> ...


Lol. Your smoked up aren’t ya? Maybe you should take that nap you were talking about.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 13, 2019)

Kushash said:


> View attachment 4332663


You have purple stems... is that from light or genetics


----------



## dstroy (May 13, 2019)

Serious advice for aero:

If you've got good genetics then,

1. Don't feed more than 1.2EC (600ppm .5 scale) elemental nutrient ever. _unless you have to. _That tidbit is from someone at agrihouse, who designed the aero system for NASA. lol

2. Calmag is like duck tape (yeah I said duck, the cloth on *duck tape *was known as duck). You can use it but it's probably something else, unless you rule out everything else.

3. Environment is king. If you know you know. 

4. Pruning is important. Do it right. Right is subjective to method, situation, cultivar, etc.

5. Diffuse light is better (more efficient) than focused light. Prune to achieve.

6. Stir the air in the space well, it just needs to be mixed at least every few minutes but that really depends on what environment you run because it could be a lot more or a lot less.

7. prepare, plan, design, implement, operate, optimize <- repeat. Keep on keepin' on. Gotta move forward, new technology and what not.

I'm designing a new controller to replace my first one.


----------



## homebrewer (May 13, 2019)

She's part of a hydro tray set to be harvested at the end of the week...


----------



## Opie1971 (May 13, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> You have purple stems... is that from light or genetics


That’s what happens when a plant starts flowering.
You wanna know why?


----------



## Kushash (May 13, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> That’s what happens when a plant starts flowering.
> You wanna know why?


H.A.F. passed the baton to you and you accepted as the new player to most likely win the comp.

Of course we want to know.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 13, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> That’s what happens when a plant starts flowering.
> You wanna know why?


Have you checked out BP's videos?

Helllooooo McFlyyyy  It was a dig at him LOL "it's a big topic right now "


----------



## Kushash (May 13, 2019)

A few bud shots of what the clones are like when nearing harvest.

Hopefully the comp clones do better than these with the added attention.


----------



## Kushash (May 13, 2019)

This one is Bangi Congo x Panama and has 2 or 3 weeks to go.


----------



## Kushash (May 13, 2019)

Group shot with lights on.
 A leaf struggling to survive.
 

Time for a nap!
Happy Growing!


----------



## homebrewer (May 13, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Group shot with lights on.
> View attachment 4332730 A leaf struggling to survive.
> View attachment 4332731
> 
> ...


What does the Bangi Congo x Panama smell like? That sounds like a cross I'd enjoy. Beautiful job on that one.


----------



## Opie1971 (May 13, 2019)

Kushash said:


> H.A.F. passed the baton to you and you accepted as the new player to most likely win the comp.


Passed it my ass, I’ve had it from the start, lol. I just wanted him to have some hope for a little while, but now that his whole crop is going down the toilet, it’s time for him just drop out before it gets really bad.


----------



## DesertPlants (May 13, 2019)

I'm going to win. I may not have the largest crop here. I may not have spent 30 years pheno hunting. I may lose... wait... I lost where I was going with this.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 13, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Passed it my ass, I’ve had it from the start, lol. I just wanted him to have some hope for a little while, but now that his whole crop is going down the toilet, it’s time for him just drop out before it gets really bad.


Fine then - pruning at node 1, pics to follow


----------



## H.A.F. (May 13, 2019)

One thing for sure, being already 28 days into flower I'll have some type of harvest before it's all through.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 13, 2019)

Or not, since Homeboy said my shit's gonna die


----------



## Opie1971 (May 13, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Fine then - pruning at node 1, pics to follow


Best post you’ve made this entire comp. lol


----------



## H.A.F. (May 13, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Best post you’ve made this entire comp. lol


I'm really a decent guy, with a good sense of humor - I just have an extremely low tolerance for BS


----------



## Big Perm (May 13, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Fine then - pruning at node 1, pics to follow


Below, not above.


----------



## DesertPlants (May 13, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Below, not above.


Shhh! No, above.


----------



## Big Perm (May 13, 2019)

I recently found out what a 'Mainy' is over on T&T...


----------



## H.A.F. (May 13, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I recently found out what a 'Mainy' is over on T&T...


"Mainline"? Like, manifold?

I know what a "Mainer" is and it's like a Mass-hole, but in a different state.


----------



## Big Perm (May 13, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> "Mainline"? Like, manifold?
> 
> I know what a "Mainer" is and it's like a Mass-hole, but in a different state.


@SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe


----------



## H.A.F. (May 13, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I'm really a decent guy, with a good sense of humor - I just have an extremely low tolerance for BS


Did I post that out loud?


----------



## Kushash (May 13, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> What does the Bangi Congo x Panama smell like? That sounds like a cross I'd enjoy. Beautiful job on that one.


I have a bad nose for judging scent.
1st time growing it in a big pot.
Grew it in the solo cup comp and the smoke is nice with a nice buzz but smell is lacking.
I am hoping growing it in big pots will allow them to express themselves better.
I guess the best description I can come up with is spicy. It isn't my favorite smell.
I have one clone not in the comp that smells like blackberry and I'm pheno hunting for my favorite flavor. Bazooka bubblegum.
I have two BCxP going and they will be smoked before this comp is over. ::


----------



## H.A.F. (May 13, 2019)

Kushash said:


> I have one clone not in the comp that smells like blackberry and I'm pheno hunting for my favorite flavor. Bazooka bubblegum.


The ILGM Superskunk I have might get you close. Smells spicy when growing, and once you jar it up it has a cheesy smell until it's cured.

BUT - once it's cured I couldn't identify the terp. I ground some up and my daughter said "that smells like Juicy-fruit gum".

And it does. So if you want a solid 'skunk' trait, this ain't it (Afghani#1 and Skunk) but it is an amazing interpretation, and it has bulk and that bubblegum smell.


----------



## Madriffer (May 13, 2019)

13 plants on the processing bench. 10 more under lights, and 12 in cure.
A preview of the 63 will finish with.


----------



## Madriffer (May 13, 2019)

The process. Have a good night, i got shite to do.


----------



## Madriffer (May 13, 2019)

Now i let them hang out in the closet till the weekend.


----------



## Madriffer (May 13, 2019)

For the cure.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 14, 2019)

Stoner ingenuity I thought I would share that I use when flushing the big pots. The plant caddy I use has a drain in the middle and a catch tray. I drilled a hole and used a chopped up syringe for a drain tube (built in plug).


----------



## Kushash (May 14, 2019)

I caught a bug right outside my door on a fruitless purple plum tree.
I use small plastic coin holders to capture and inspect bugs.
Going to try to post a video.
Fast suckers.
I was hoping they were Green lace wing larvae. I have green lacewing eggs all over my outside plants, a good thing.
I'm afraid it is actually a thrip at a middle to late stage before flying off.

Here is a chart of thrips at different stages.
 

Here is a 50 second video with a cool finally, hope it loads.
Using a $40 digital microscope.
Bummer the video didn't load.
Said error, bad extension.
The extension is avi and RIU Accepts file types:
zip, txt, pdf, png, jpg, jpeg, jpe, gif
Don't know how to change it so here's a pic.
I think it's a thrip.
Going to hose down the tree with some neem oil.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 14, 2019)

A decent pic I just got. I think the tide is turning on my monster. The process of ambering?


----------



## DesertPlants (May 14, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> A decent pic I just got. I think the tide is turning on my monster. The process of ambering?
> View attachment 4333482


Nah, that's damage... you should just cut her down. xD


----------



## H.A.F. (May 14, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Nah, that's damage... you should just cut her down. xD


It's not a competition plant... Lighten up Francis


----------



## DesertPlants (May 14, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> It's not a competition plant... Lighten up Francis


Oh, in that case, it looks awesome. xD


----------



## DesertPlants (May 14, 2019)

I need to rebuild my RDWC after this comp. I thought I had the root clogging under control, but apparently not.


----------



## J.James (May 14, 2019)

opened the tent tonight and feel like its too crowded. The blueberry freeze is really gaining some height, and the Jelly biscuit is staying small and compact. Got the net out to scrog everything to the same level, But if I do that I think the Blueberry will choke out the Jelly biscuit. My disadvantage in running strains I've never run before. Well The jelly biscuit and blueberry freeze are both too new to find out any info on anyways lol


----------



## Kushash (May 14, 2019)

Took some pics at lights out.


----------



## Big Perm (May 15, 2019)

Dropping this here because the first 30 seconds or so has to do with my setup in the comp.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 15, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Dropping this here because the first 30 seconds or so has to do with my setup in the comp.


One question I had was about the net. I saw you take it off and such, but once you start tucking doesn't that go out the window? Or is it that you can still lift each corner to get to a plant easy?


----------



## Opie1971 (May 15, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Took some pics at lights out.
> View attachment 4333532 View attachment 4333534 View attachment 4333536


Man you’d better get rid of whatever it is that laid all those eggs underneath your leaves, looks like mites. I’d probably douse gas on them. If that doesn’t kill em, strike a match.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 15, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Man you’d better get rid of whatever it is that laid all those eggs underneath your leaves, looks like mites. I’d probably douse gas on them. If that doesn’t kill em, strike a match.


Is it spider mites? Thrips? I can't tell. Hope it doesn't infest any other plants going... 

I mean, the competition is OBVIOUSLY over, but you have to try and save the weed right? LOL


----------



## Kushash (May 15, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Man you’d better get rid of whatever it is that laid all those eggs underneath your leaves, looks like mites. I’d probably douse gas on them. If that doesn’t kill em, strike a match.





H.A.F. said:


> Is it spider mites? Thrips? I can't tell. Hope it doesn't infest any other plants going...
> 
> I mean, the competition is OBVIOUSLY over, but you have to try and save the weed right? LOL


No Worries Brothers!
Just a simple test.
Remember the thrips I caught on a leaf in this post #2328. I collected about 50 of them and spread them in my garden to see if my plants can fend them off, usually incredibly heathy plants will send them packing, time will tell Mr. Necrotic Spots and Mr. Chlorosis.


----------



## Big Perm (May 15, 2019)

Buy a bag of ladybugs and turn them loose on your tent.

Here is one on patrol.
You'd better get the asian beetle ones...


----------



## H.A.F. (May 15, 2019)

Kushash said:


> No Worries Brothers!
> Just a simple test.
> Remember the thrips I caught on a leaf in this post #2328. I collected about 50 of them and spread them in my garden to see if my plants can fend them off, usually incredibly heathy plants will send them packing, time will tell Mr. Necrotic Spots and Mr. Chlorosis.


What happens if - at the end - everyone votes for you. except you, who decides second place... Who get's third? 

Chew on that for a bit, I'm H.a.Fuck!


----------



## H.A.F. (May 15, 2019)

For anyone interested, this is me.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/h-a-f-growing-stink-flowers-in-dirt-with-qbs.986443/page-20

I don't do videos, and kudos to @Big Perm for being comfortable with that. I really enjoyed hearing who was behind the grow we're voting on,

I got a BS in Elementary Education, and part of that was being involuntarily recorded for 'analysis'. At least you get to do your own analysis and post it or shit-can it and re-do it  ​
I hate to say it, but you may have upped the game - and you are colluding with the sponsor... so we may have to get drastic to compete


----------



## Way2-High (May 15, 2019)

BP has been doing vids on his personal post for a while now it’s not just for the competition.


----------



## Big Perm (May 15, 2019)

Thanks guys. I'm not here to win. I'll take the bragging rights, though. I put this together for you guys, I'm in it to have fun with you. These are your prizes, not mine.


----------



## DesertPlants (May 15, 2019)

I just want to make it to top 10.


----------



## Madriffer (May 15, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Buy a bag of ladybugs and turn them loose on your tent.
> View attachment 4333868
> Here is one on patrol.
> You'd better get the asian beetle ones...


Nice video. I lived out in Arcata and McKinnleyville in the mid 90s.


----------



## Madriffer (May 15, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> I just want to make it to top 10.


That's been my goal!


----------



## Big Perm (May 15, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> everyone votes for you. except you, who decides second place...


The person you voted for would have a vote and be second place. I guess 1st decides who gets third.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 15, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> The person you voted for would have a vote and be second place. I guess 1st decides who gets third.


But if that person you voted for - OBVIOUSLY voted for you, there is no third name in the mix.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 15, 2019)

This is cool stoner fun


----------



## Madriffer (May 15, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> The person you voted for would have a vote and be second place. I guess 1st decides who gets third.


Awe, nice to see you still leading him by the hand. You're very sweet. Lol


----------



## Big Perm (May 15, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> The person you voted for would have a vote and be second place. *I guess 1st decides who gets third.*


Mainy, you're slacking on the reading again...


H.A.F. said:


> But if that person you voted for - OBVIOUSLY voted for you, there is no third name in the mix.


----------



## Big Perm (May 15, 2019)

I'm just messing with ya.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 15, 2019)

simulated voting
 
Who gets third?


----------



## Way2-High (May 15, 2019)

HAF you need to read man!


----------



## H.A.F. (May 15, 2019)

I was just gonna wait to see if this blew up later, but it is a possibility.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 15, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> HAF you need to read man!


We each have one vote - what reading is necessary?


----------



## Way2-High (May 15, 2019)

Just a stoned thought! 
I really hope nobody has already decided where they are casting there vote, this a GROWING competition and we are all still growing. Placing your decision already on one of your “friends” definitely skews the whole voting process.


----------



## Big Perm (May 15, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> We each have one vote - what reading is necessary?


----------



## H.A.F. (May 15, 2019)

I only bring it up because after "stoner-thinking" which is obviously subject to debate, what if everyone picked their #1, 2, & 3 at the end. Math dude. If you want to have 3 places, you need to ensure more than 3 results.


----------



## Way2-High (May 15, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> We each have one vote - what reading is necessary?


If that highly unlikely situation happens then first picks third.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 15, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> If that highly unlikely situation happens then first picks third.


Because you said so?


----------



## Way2-High (May 15, 2019)

I didn’t say anything!! I do like the idea of a 1,2,3 vote though.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 15, 2019)

I present a possibility I noticed, to prevent another implosion of the competition 2 months from now. Can we discuss it, or is that too much?


----------



## H.A.F. (May 15, 2019)

How did you feel a few weeks ago when it was evaporating? Now what if at the end it's another shit-storm about who should win what? I am having fun, and winning a prize would be cool. Fighting about it would not.


----------



## Way2-High (May 15, 2019)

I never said #1 picks #3 BP suggested it in his post in the extremely unlikely event that your “hypothetical” all for one vote happens.


----------



## Big Perm (May 15, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I only bring it up because after "stoner-thinking" which is obviously subject to debate, what if everyone picked their #1, 2, & 3 at the end. Math dude. If you want to have 3 places, you need to ensure more than 3 results.


In this one you get one vote. You vote for *1st Place*.
Player with the most votes is *1st Place*
Player with the second most votes is *2nd Place.*
Player with the third most votes is *3rd Place.
*
If someone win's the lottery while simultaneously getting struck by lighting in that voting result, *1st Place* would pick *3rd Place* (spoiler, they also will have picked *2nd Place*.)


----------



## H.A.F. (May 15, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> In this one you get one vote. You vote for *1st Place*.
> Player with the most votes is *1st Place*
> Player with the second most votes is *2nd Place.*
> Player with the third most votes is *3rd Place.
> ...


OK, if that is the rule, I'm fine with it. Do you agree that in that unlikely event the person would have to make a second vote? Because we each get one vote, like the example I posted.

Not trying to stir shit, just noticed it and am trying to nip it in the bud.


----------



## Way2-High (May 15, 2019)

If that one Person gets all the votes I’m investing in him and getting a lottery ticket with numbers he gives me!!!


----------



## Big Perm (May 15, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> If that one Person gets all the votes I’m fucking investing in him and getting a lottery ticket with numbers he gives me!!!


I might throw a lightning rod in the pot...


----------



## Big Perm (May 15, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> while simultaneously getting struck by lighting


wasn't a typo


----------



## Mysturis420 (May 15, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> simulated voting
> View attachment 4333891
> Who gets third?


I do


----------



## Way2-High (May 15, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I might throw a lightning rod in the pot...


Fuck I hope he uses it! I’m sure he won’t get hit and when he gets home and takes a shit he’ll probably give ass birth to a unicorn that pisses gold and shits rainbows!


----------



## Mysturis420 (May 15, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Fuck I hope he uses it! I’m sure he won’t get hit and when he gets home and takes a shit he’ll probably give ass birth to a unicorn that pisses gold and shits rainbows!


I get the shiting rainbows but is the gold molten


----------



## Way2-High (May 15, 2019)

Just make sure it pisses on the cold ground and not in your ear!


----------



## Way2-High (May 15, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Just a stoned thought!
> I really hope nobody has already decided where they are casting there vote, this a GROWING competition and we are all still growing. Placing your decision already on one of your “friends” definitely skews the whole voting process.


I have to bump this.


----------



## Mysturis420 (May 15, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> I have to bump this.


I have some favorites but honestly everyones looks so good you cant decide till the end even then it's going to be hard to choose I knew I was out the game when my cold temp problems happened but I'll never give up lol it's not over till the fat buds dry then for me it's all great from there on out winning or not


----------



## Madriffer (May 15, 2019)

Grow op update.
Rerouted my hood venting. Interrupted the HVAC ducting. Waiting for temps to level out. Next step, the CO2 burner. Will hook it up after work tomorrow.
Will also grab a Wye and some more flex duct and hook up helper fan to vent outside.


----------



## Big Perm (May 15, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Grow op update.
> Rerouted my hood venting. Interrupted the HVAC ducting. Waiting for temps to level out. Next step, the CO2 burner. Will hook it up after work tomorrow.
> Will also grab a Wye and some more flex duct and hook up helper fan to vent outside. View attachment 4333969 View attachment 4333970 View attachment 4333973 View attachment 4333977 View attachment 4333981 View attachment 4333982


Nice, man.


----------



## J.James (May 15, 2019)

Guess I am losing my touch, Starting to look like Blueberry Freeze #6 is a male also, Will wait a few days before I cast him out just to be sure. On a lighter note, Jelly Biscuit #5 has shown her true self and is female!


----------



## J.James (May 15, 2019)

Blueberry Freeze Fan Leaves


----------



## homebrewer (May 15, 2019)

J.James said:


> Guess I am losing my touch, Starting to look like Blueberry Freeze #6 is a male also, Will wait a few days before I cast him out just to be sure. On a lighter note, Jelly Biscuit #5 has shown her true self and is female!
> View attachment 4334010 View attachment 4334011


Dude, make some beans!


----------



## J.James (May 15, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> Dude, make some beans!


Trust me, I am lol


----------



## H.A.F. (May 15, 2019)

After I flushed, she started ambering. Chopped her right at lights on tonight, and should cure to about 3.5-4.5 ounces. No larf. 
 
The biggest one was still over 70g after I took some of the handle off.


----------



## Kushash (May 16, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> What happens if - at the end - everyone votes for you. except you, who decides second place... Who get's third?
> 
> Chew on that for a bit, I'm H.a.Fuck!


----------



## Madriffer (May 16, 2019)

So we're at point where all are trepidious to post, as they know HAF will reply 3xs to keep this thread about his grow?


----------



## H.A.F. (May 16, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> So we're at point where all are trepidious to post, as they know HAF will reply 3xs to keep this thread about his grow?


Just retired dude. feel free to join in. I am sorry if pictures and words offend you.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (May 16, 2019)

HAF I sent your picture in to George at Dyna-Gro. He is the 'mixologist' for us. Here is his response:

_It looks like over feeding to me they might just need to give them smaller doses.
George Turner_


----------



## diggs99 (May 16, 2019)

Is this over yet?

whos still in if its not?


----------



## Kushash (May 16, 2019)

@H.A.F. looks like Dyna-Grow customer support ended up at the same red box I did.
What's the plan?
Cut back the nutes?


I'm having fun as this grow progresses and don't really play for the prize.
I enjoy competition and how it improves my grow skills.
I have learned something in every comp and I'm learning in this one also.
I just voted over in the LED comp and it wasn't much fun voting it was fun playing the game.


----------



## Madriffer (May 16, 2019)

Kushash said:


> @H.A.F. looks like Dyna-Grow customer support ended up at the same red box I did.
> What's the plan?
> Cut back the nutes?
> 
> ...


Funny, HAF wanted to feed more to combat defenciencies in micronutes.
The golden child grows on.


----------



## Madriffer (May 16, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Just retired dude. feel free to join in. I am sorry if pictures and words offend you.


Impatiently waiting my turn. 10 more years max! Suppose to be 5, but...well W tucked me.


----------



## J.James (May 16, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Funny, HAF wanted to feed more to combat defenciencies in micronutes.
> The golden child grows on.


Are you kidding me, That guy at Dyna-Gro has no clue what he is talking about! I'd just keep doing what you're doing HAF! (Sarcastic laugh)


----------



## J.James (May 16, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Is this over yet?
> 
> whos still in if its not?


Opie1971
Mysturis420
Kushash
H.A.F.
Way2-High
homebrewer
J.James
BostonBuds
Madriffer
THT
DesertPlants
dstroy
Big Perm


----------



## diggs99 (May 16, 2019)

J.James said:


> Opie1971
> Mysturis420
> Kushash
> H.A.F.
> ...


Thanks

still got some heavy hitters in the group yet

best of luck to all of you.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 16, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> HAF I sent your picture in to George at Dyna-Gro. He is the 'mixologist' for us. Here is his response:
> 
> _It looks like over feeding to me they might just need to give them smaller doses.
> George Turner_


I'll go with what the pro says. I have 3 other plants going. And thank him for his time.

I just double checked and the ppm on each feed was well under the 'recommended' ppm for each feed. Recommended ppm for this point in the grow is between 1200-1400 per their chart. last feed was1060. the runoff from the flush after that feed was in the 400's (first run-off).
So for the haters, that is the only reason I was skipping that box. For the rest thanks for the help.


----------



## Kushash (May 16, 2019)

@dstroy awesome every update.

@H.A.F. 
Great bud shot in the latest update.
The Dyna Grow plant is the one in the middle correct?
In the 1st pic what plant is to the right of the Dyna Grow plant?


----------



## H.A.F. (May 16, 2019)

Kushash said:


> @H.A.F.
> Great bud shot in the latest update.
> The Dyna Grow plant is the one in the middle correct?
> In the 1st pic what plant is to the right of the Dyna Grow plant?


Thanks. 
Yes, DG 'was' in the middle. They are crowded back together now because of another plant I'm flipping. 
To the right was the FF Gringo Rasta (the one I had to LST)
The regular FF trio was the glamour shot. All are getting leaf issues where they touch the wall, but if it stays there I'm cool with that. nothing looks systemic.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 16, 2019)

They are all getting leaf issues from touching the foil I don't know if it's moisture, heat, intensified light, all 3?. Whatever the cause, my dumb ass was rotating the plants - so all sides were against the wall at some point...


----------



## dstroy (May 16, 2019)

Kushash said:


> @dstroy awesome every update.
> 
> @H.A.F.
> Great bud shot in the latest update.
> ...


Thanks man, your garden looks good too. I appreciate it.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 17, 2019)

Cursed myself when I said nothing systemic. Since I flushed them the Gringo is getting either deficiency or nute burn signs on other leaves.
Since they all got a good feed after I flushed, I am going to keep R/O feeding them and base the next feed on the exit ppm.

I mentioned it to someone yesterday, but I have grown this skunk strain and never gotten past 51 days in 12/12. The average has been right at 7 weeks. So at day 32, I think they'll all survive another 3 weeks. These did take longer to show pistils than the others, so it may go a bit longer, but it has been around 21 days from seeing the first brown pistils on top. Each grow, and even plants within that grow, has been 21 days - and the difference between the 45 day harvest and the 51 was probably in how long they took to show pistils.

Another thing I noticed is that the tops have one extra set of nugs than previous plants. I have usually had 3 sets of nugs, then the top - like the avatar. But the 2 big ones (FFTrio and GenHydro) have 2 sest of nugs in each direction before the top. And I mean ones with no stem of their own.

Yeah, I'm high, caffeined, and posting again, sue me


----------



## Kushash (May 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Cursed myself when I said nothing systemic. Since I flushed them the Gringo is getting either deficiency or nute burn signs on other leaves.
> Since they all got a good feed after I flushed, I am going to keep R/O feeding them and base the next feed on the exit ppm.
> 
> I mentioned it to someone yesterday, but I have grown this skunk strain and never gotten past 51 days in 12/12. The average has been right at 7 weeks. So at day 32, I think they'll all survive another 3 weeks. These did take longer to show pistils than the others, so it may go a bit longer, but it has been around 21 days from seeing the first brown pistils on top. Each grow, and even plants within that grow, has been 21 days - and the difference between the 45 day harvest and the 51 was probably in how long they took to show pistils.
> ...


Hang in there!
There are lots of ways I could approach the topic of your grow.
I truly want to help.
It was to soon to talk about growing in soil last month, I was curious then how things were going to go.
In the comp I was in in 2018 we were having a good time helping growers off the bat something that some probably didn't prefer us doing. Several of us were having a great time.
We can have a conversation about soil and feeding it and it won't have any impact on your grow in the comp but it might help you in the future to look at soil in a different way.

You and I are growing in completely different ways.
Most of the fertilizers you use feed the roots (synthetic).
Most if not all of the ferts I use are organic and feed the Microbes. ( bacteria and fungus )
A lot of the bottles you are using would do excellent in hydroponic setups.
Coco would be a good medium for your experiment.
Only one product you are using feeds the soil. FF Big Bloom.
Look at all the bottles you have.
Read the ingredients on each.
Learn which ones are synthetic and which ones are not.
Read a bunch of these links:
https://www.google.com/search?ei=wcPeXL27HoPm-gTttJzADA&q=synthetic+vs+organic+fertilizers+"edu"&oq=synthetic+vs+organic+fertilizers+"edu"&gs_l=psy-ab.12..0i13.1362.6864..8854...0.0..0.135.611.4j2......0....1..gws-wiz.......0i71j0i22i30j33i22i29i30j33i160.iTOXQMMHJdk

If you want to continue learning more buy "Teaming With Microbes" a well written book for learning about soil.

Your bacteria are likely very unhealthy at this point and there is not much you can do other than finish the grow the way your running it. In the future the best thing you can learn if you stay with soil as a medium is how do I help my bacteria become super athletes.


----------



## J.James (May 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Cursed myself when I said nothing systemic. Since I flushed them the Gringo is getting either deficiency or nute burn signs on other leaves.
> Since they all got a good feed after I flushed, I am going to keep R/O feeding them and base the next feed on the exit ppm.
> 
> I mentioned it to someone yesterday, but I have grown this skunk strain and never gotten past 51 days in 12/12. The average has been right at 7 weeks. So at day 32, I think they'll all survive another 3 weeks. These did take longer to show pistils than the others, so it may go a bit longer, but it has been around 21 days from seeing the first brown pistils on top. Each grow, and even plants within that grow, has been 21 days - and the difference between the 45 day harvest and the 51 was probably in how long they took to show pistils.
> ...





Kushash said:


> Hang in there!
> There are lots of ways I could approach the topic of your grow.
> I truly want to help.
> It was to soon to talk about growing in soil last month, I was curious then how things were going to go.
> ...


Very well said! Teaming With Microbes is full of great info and I would recommend it for anyone trying to understand the "Soil food web" and how it can benefit your grow! (Long Golf Clap) 

On a side note, It will save you a lot of money also!


----------



## H.A.F. (May 17, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Hang in there!
> ...
> Read a bunch of these links:
> https://www.google.com/search?ei=wcPeXL27HoPm-gTttJzADA&q=synthetic+vs+organic+fertilizers+"edu"&oq=synthetic+vs+organic+fertilizers+"edu"&gs_l=psy-ab.12..0i13.1362.6864..8854...0.0..0.135.611.4j2......0....1..gws-wiz.......0i71j0i22i30j33i22i29i30j33i160.iTOXQMMHJdk
> ...


*beware - posting again *
Thanks, and believe it or not I'm the most laid back guy you'll meet. When I started, I freaked out over a leaf issue, then probably did more harm than good trying to fix it. If you have noticed (or not) my other non competition plants are having little or no issues. This grow was to find a nute that best matches how I grow, rather than finding a new way to grow. I just like dirt. So investigations into coco or whatnot won't happen

But I have already shifted to 'microbe' -ish stuff (soils that have junk in it, extra microbe additives) which coincidentally are in the FF Trio plant that is doing best in the grow. After settling on a feeding system, This is an excellent thing to fine tune. I definitely know very little about them but that they are good  

I am leaning towards sticking with the ff original trio and just dialing that in. I am not big on brands, and have no issue replacing parts of their system with a similar generic replacement.​
Another thing I was kind of testing was how the 'clear' (no sediment) feeding lines designed for hydro would work in soil. I got this idea after using the FF Gringo Rasta soil schedule with good results. It was clear at feeding, did better, the competition happened, I kind of went with it. The DG nutes and the GH are the same. I think the 2 gallon pots and how they mess with a feeding schedule if probably the main issue on all.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 17, 2019)

And as far as being completely organic, that isn't really a concern for me unless it just works better. I want easy, reliable, and easily adjusted plant to plant, strain to strain. Watching BP's 1st episode I already have the FF Fruit and flower on my shopping list. 

But I have had great results with the FF crystals (Beastie-bloomz et.al.) and I don't care if they are "organic" as long as they work.

But if it's as simple as picking a few things to leave out, and replacing them with something better, I'm all for it.


----------



## J.James (May 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> *beware - posting again *
> Thanks, and believe it or not I'm the most laid back guy you'll meet. When I started, I freaked out over a leaf issue, then probably did more harm than good trying to fix it. If you have noticed (or not) my other non competition plants are having little or no issues. This grow was to find a nute that best matches how I grow, rather than finding a new way to grow. I just like dirt. So investigations into coco or whatnot won't happen
> 
> But I have already shifted to 'microbe' -ish stuff (soils that have junk in it, extra microbe additives) which coincidentally are in the FF Trio plant that is doing best in the grow. After settling on a feeding system, This is an excellent thing to fine tune. I definitely know very little about them but that they are good
> ...


Synthetic salts have a negative impact on your rhizosphere. "Albrecht's Foundation Concepts, Vol. 1" Is also a very good read I'd like to add.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 17, 2019)

J.James said:


> Synthetic salts have a negative impact on your rhizosphere. "Albrecht's Foundation Concepts, Vol. 1" Is also a very good read I'd like to add.


But these salts are also (at least initially) beneficial to the plant too right? Is this the main reason for the "feed then water" recommendation of most nute lines? Not questioning what you are saying, just trying to grasp the cliff's notes version between now and when I have to feed my 2 youngsters.

Here's a question - and it won't affect what I am doing with the competition plants so feel free to show your expertise.
If you had the entire line of fox farms nutes and additives to choose from and set up your feeding schedule - which would you leave out?


----------



## H.A.F. (May 17, 2019)

In other words, I don't have time to read, buy, set up, etc. whatever is explained in these books in the next few days.


----------



## J.James (May 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> But these salts are also (at least initially) beneficial to the plant too right? Is this the main reason for the "feed then water" recommendation of most nute lines? Not questioning what you are saying, just trying to grasp the cliff's notes version between now and when I have to feed my 2 youngsters.
> 
> Here's a question - and it won't affect what I am doing with the competition plants so feel free to show your expertise.
> If you had the entire line of fox farms nutes and additives to choose from and set up your feeding schedule - which would you leave out?


Everything except Big Bloom, Big bloom is basically liquid worm poop with a hint of bat guano if I remember correctly. I used the entire Fox Farm lineup for years, they are great products for people who are learning to grow. FFOF soil is and always will have a cult following, Its a great base product full of nutrients and is why most people cut it by 1/3 to 1/2 with a happy frog or pro-mix.

Edit - The product that does the most damage to the soil life is Saponin, What you are experiencing now with your other plant is a result of Saponin in my opinion. That and it acts as a wetting agent so your pots got super saturated and are starving for oxygen.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 17, 2019)

J.James said:


> Everything except Big Bloom, Big bloom is basically liquid worm poop with a hint of bat guano if I remember correctly. I used the entire Fox Farm lineup for years, they are great products for people who are learning to grow. FFOF soil is and always will have a cult following, Its a great base product full of nutrients and is why most people cut it by 1/3 to 1/2 with a happy frog or pro-mix.


Yes - I ditched the FFOF in favor of a Happy Frog and Lucky Dog mix. Both are listed with a shopping list of microbes and amoebas and shit, so I am just defeating that with some of the nutes?

And the liquid worm poop is actually one without the bad salts, right?  If that's the case, is there any redeeming quality in their new Big Bloom 'hydroponic'?


----------



## Big Perm (May 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> is there any redeeming quality in their new Big Bloom 'hydroponic'?


I would use the hydroponics version for everything instead of the regular. It has more micronutrients in it for hydro, a plus anywhere imo.


----------



## J.James (May 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Yes - I ditched the FFOF in favor of a Happy Frog and Lucky Dog mix. Both are listed with a shopping list of microbes and amoebas and shit, so I am just defeating that with some of the nutes?
> 
> And the liquid worm poop is actually one without the bad salts, right?


Yes, big bloom is the one without salts. No, you are not defeating the purpose of having the microbes but the salts in the liquid fertilizers will restrict the role they play in your rhizosphere. You need to understand that liquid fertilizer directly feed your plants, but in doing so deposits things into your soil (Salts). You flush the plants because at some point there will be a toxic buildup of these salts. When you do this a large amount of the nutrients (synthetic and natural) are leached out with the salts. Then we are told to add back to the medium a (Normal level) of nutrients. Stop and think about this cycle for a moment. After your grow is over and you harvest your plants, What do you do with the medium left in the pot? What is it worth? And why?


----------



## Big Perm (May 17, 2019)

J.James said:


> What do you do with the medium left in the pot? What is it worth? Why?


Recycle it. Priceless. It's priceless.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 17, 2019)

J.James said:


> Yes, big bloom is the one without salts. No, you are not defeating the purpose of having the microbes but the salts in the liquid fertilizers will restrict the role they play in your rhizosphere. You need to understand that liquid fertilizer directly feed your plants, but in doing so deposits things into your soil (Salts). You flush the plants because at some point there will be a toxic buildup of these salts. When you do this a large amount of the nutrients (synthetic and natural) are leached out with the salts. Then we are told to add back to the medium a (Normal level) of nutrients. Stop and think about this cycle for a moment. After your grow is over and you harvest your plants, What do you do with the medium left in the pot? What is it worth? And why?


It gets tomatoes, peppers, etc. I have been hesitant to re-use the soil for another grow.


----------



## J.James (May 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> It gets tomatoes, peppers, etc. I have been hesitant to re-use the soil for another grow.


What are you hesitant about?


----------



## H.A.F. (May 17, 2019)

J.James said:


> What are you hesitant about?


Excess salts, soil loaded with bloom specific nutes rather than veg-specific. Just that stuff. I can see that having a microbe-based system would eliminate most of that worry, but it never goes to waste. I am topping off my tomato pots with the soil from the recent harvest - and all of them were started in 'used' soil


----------



## J.James (May 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Excess salts, soil loaded with bloom specific nutes rather than veg-specific. Just that stuff. I can see that having a microbe-based system would eliminate most of that worry, but it never goes to waste. I am topping off my tomato pots with the soil from the recent harvest - and all of them were started in 'used' soil


​The "organic way" is to build a compost based on the plants that is high in nutrient content and to utilize organic amendments that work in harmony with the plant and the soil. Combine premium compost materials with diverse mineral inputs and utilize biology along with science. 

We want diversity and we want it all in the soil. The nutrients aren't immediately available in the organic system, we will rely on the biology of the soil to naturally produce nutrients for our plants based on it's growing needs. 
The soil food web is the cornerstone to cultivating plants in a Living Organic Soil System. The soil life is active and healthy and helping to make these nutrients available, and the plants growing on this Living Organic Soil have free-choice of any nutrient they want, in balance, a balance designed by intelligent science and observation. Soil Built this way only gets better, with each plant cycle, we add more nutrients and more life!

Truth is the issue most people have with organics and a Living Soil System is this - _It doesn't come in a bottle._ ​


----------



## homebrewer (May 17, 2019)

J.James said:


> *Synthetic salts have a negative impact on your rhizosphere. *"Albrecht's Foundation Concepts, Vol. 1" Is also a very good read I'd like to add.


https://www.gardenmyths.com/does-fertilizer-kill-soil-bacteria/


----------



## J.James (May 17, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> https://www.gardenmyths.com/does-fertilizer-kill-soil-bacteria/


*Synthetic salts have a negative impact on your rhizosphere.*
Explanation - When the salt concentrations in the soil are higher than inside the root cells, the soil will draw water from the root, and the plant will wilt and die. This is the basic way in which salinization affects plant production. The damaging effects of salt on plants are caused not only by osmotic forces but also by toxic levels of sodium and chloride.

Edit - I am very careful in how I word salt related conversations because bacteria and fungus don't care where the stuff they eat comes from, They just want to eat. Most studies show an increase in both populations of microbial life in soil when synthetic nutrients are used.

Edit #2 - Good article, I like how it talked about ion exchange and how salts break down, Makes you really think about it. Thank you homebrewer for the link


----------



## homebrewer (May 17, 2019)

J.James said:


> *Synthetic salts have a negative impact on your rhizosphere.*
> Explanation - When the salt concentrations in the soil are higher than inside the root cells, the soil will draw water from the root, and the plant will wilt and die. This is the basic way in which salinization affects plant production. The damaging effects of salt on plants are caused not only by osmotic forces but also by toxic levels of sodium and chloride.
> 
> Edit - I am very careful in how I word salt related conversations because bacteria and fungus don't care where the stuff they eat comes from, They just want to eat. Most studies show an increase in both populations of microbial life in soil when synthetic nutrients are used.


What you're referring to above is a salinity issue which is otherwise known as operator error. That's a different thing than saying 'salts have a negative impact on you rhizosphere'. Salts actually have a positive impact on the rhizosphere when used correctly.

https://scialert.net/fulltext/?doi=ja.2010.102.110&org=11


----------



## dstroy (May 17, 2019)

J.James said:


> *Synthetic salts have a negative impact on your rhizosphere.*
> ... toxic levels of *sodium and chloride*.


NaCl (sodium chloride) is table salt.

There isn't any NaCl in any appreciable amount in the fertilizer that I use. I just check the guaranteed analysis before I use something.


----------



## J.James (May 17, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> What you're referring to above is a salinity issue which is otherwise known as operator error. That's a different thing than saying 'salts have a negative impact on you rhizosphere'. Salts actually have a positive impact on the rhizosphere when used correctly.
> 
> https://scialert.net/fulltext/?doi=ja.2010.102.110&org=11


I think if you have all the Foxfarm Bottled Nutrients and follow their feeding chart you will have a salinity issue unless you flush with Saponins or a crap ton of water. I guess you could call that operator error for not knowing any better but would have a negative impact on you rhizosphere for sure.



dstroy said:


> NaCl (sodium chloride) is table salt.
> 
> There isn't any NaCl in any appreciable amount in the fertilizer that I use. I just check the guaranteed analysis before I use something.


*Here is Foxfarm Grow Big*
Ingredients: Ammonium sulfate, ammonium phosphate, urea, blood meal, potassium nitrate, potassium sulfate, earthworm castings, Norwegian kelp, iron EDTA, zinc EDTA, manganese EDTA, copper EDTA, chelating agent, disodium ethylenediamine tetra acetate (EDTA), sodium borate and sodium molybdate.


*INORGANIC SALTS*
These are simple mineral compounds such as sulfates or chlorides. Plants are accustomed
to dealing with minerals in this form but don't always do a good job of controlling
absorption. Although mineral absorption increases when there is a mineral shortage, and
decreases when mineral levels are high, the plants mineral transport system often misregulates
minerals that share the same transport channels. For example, when copper and
zinc salts are consumed together, they compete with each other for transport into the plant.
An excess of zinc can, therefore, cause a deficiency of copper. If ones purpose in using
mineral fertilizers are to force the plant to use more minerals than it normally would, the
inorganic salts would be a poor choice. The rates of application for inorganic salts can be
quite high and the frequency of application is also frequent, therefore making the total cost
of inputs quite high over the growing season.


*EDTA*
EDTA or ethylenediaminetetraacetic acid is a novel molecule used for
complexing minerals. EDTA is a synthetic chelating agent which binds
to an element and is used in cosmetics, medicine, and plant nutrition. It
is an agent which can not be utilized by the plant (never breaks down)
and binds to minerals such as Calcium very tightly and makes the
mineral less available once inside the plant. The complexed molecule is
large and enters mainly from the underside of the leaf. Too much EDTA is
toxic to plants. EDTA is best used in pHs below 7.


----------



## J.James (May 17, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> What you're referring to above is a salinity issue which is otherwise known as operator error. That's a different thing than saying 'salts have a negative impact on you rhizosphere'. Salts actually have a positive impact on the rhizosphere when used correctly.
> 
> https://scialert.net/fulltext/?doi=ja.2010.102.110&org=11


When I read this again, you are right my friend, I should have worded it differently. Salts do have a positive impact on the rhizosphere when used correctly but most nutrient companies push consumers so close to the limits that the soil environment becomes unbalanced and unstable


----------



## dstroy (May 17, 2019)

J.James said:


> I think if you have all the Foxfarm Bottled Nutrients and follow their feeding chart you will have a salinity issue unless you flush with Saponins or a crap ton of water. I guess you could call that operator error for not knowing any better but would have a negative impact on you rhizosphere for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't use fox farm fertilizer. I use FFOF for my mom plants though.



dstroy said:


> NaCl (sodium chloride) is table salt.
> 
> There isn't any NaCl in any appreciable amount in the fertilizer *that I use*. I just *check the guaranteed analysis before I use something*.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 17, 2019)

J.James said:


> Truth is the issue most people have with organics and a Living Soil System is this - _It doesn't come in a bottle._


Basically, my soil is not 'organic' nor should it be reused for weed. Figured that one on my own. 

And yes I like easy, and in a bottle is fine depending. That said, there are many bottles to choose from, some are closer to organic than others.

But it's not just about easy, it's getting used to a system - then hopefully perfecting it. So starting with fresh soil was also a way to have a baseline for future experiments, trying different things with nutes and pruning has been the extent of my investigation so far. I tried a 'super soil' but didn't do something right and it sucked.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 17, 2019)

And for the super soil thing, I got a recipe and spent close to $200 on the right soil and amendments all to get about 10 gallons of soil mix. When it started killing off plants (probably my error, I get that) I decided that 'easy' was to go with a pre-mixed soil and go from there. cheaper too.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 17, 2019)

J.James said:


> I think if you have all the Foxfarm Bottled Nutrients and follow their feeding chart you will have a salinity issue unless you flush with Saponins or a crap ton of water. I guess you could call that operator error for not knowing any better but would have a negative impact on you rhizosphere for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To show I am reading... a few nuggets from this:

"Best used in pH below 7" - check. To me, I read that it is used in the environment we grow in. also that it has a use. What use and why does FF use it? It appears they are on to something, because they use a lot of it and I grow big flowers. So why they have it would be the question. My guess would be that it also has to do with the water solubility of those minerals, and how that effects uptake.

"enters mainly from the underside of the leaf."
So it really only enters if you foliar spray, and they don't recommend foliar feeding with the product, there must be another clue somewhere. They even add another 'chelating' agent AND the EDTA by itself that probably binds to some other element.


----------



## J.James (May 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> To show I am reading... a few nuggets from this:
> View attachment 4334816
> "Best used in pH below 7" - check. To me, I read that it is used in the environment we grow in. also that it has a use. What use and why does FF use it? It appears they are on to something, because they use a lot of it and I grow big flowers. So why they have it would be the question. My guess would be that it also has to do with the water solubility of those minerals, and how that effects uptake.
> 
> ...


The takeaway is just that, Be aware of what you are using and what is in it. What form it is in, How that form breaks down, what the byproducts are left behind. Some of the best plants are grown using a balance system of organic mediums and synthetic fertilizers. Just as homebrewer stated earlier that synthetic fertilizers can feed and increase soil life when used correctly. Look at the examples here in this comp. My plants were off to a slow start in comparison to Pa-Nature who was using foliar sprays to boost nitrogen levels in early seedling and veg stages. Finding that balance is important I think to produce the best end product.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 17, 2019)

disodium - 2 salts
ethylene - alcohol
diamine - 2 amines
tetra acetate - 4 glues

Am I close?


----------



## H.A.F. (May 17, 2019)

And all the things listed with EDTA are the sub-elements (not NPK) so could it be limiting their absorption in specific quantities by design?

I mean, we're talking advanced chemical engineering for big $$$. I'm sure they thought of shit like that.


----------



## J.James (May 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> disodium - 2 salts
> ethylene - alcohol
> diamine - 2 amines
> tetra acetate - 4 glues
> ...





H.A.F. said:


> And all the things listed with EDTA are the sub-elements (not NPK) so could it be limiting their absorption in specific quantities by design?
> 
> I mean, we're talking advanced chemical engineering for big $$$. I'm sure they thought of shit like that.


Did you start looking at the other bottles in comparison to this one?


----------



## H.A.F. (May 17, 2019)

J.James said:


> Did you start looking at the other bottles in comparison to this one?


I did and they all have EDTA elements. 

*Edited:* My bad, the Big Bloom has none, the other two do.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 17, 2019)

J.James said:


> Did you start looking at the other bottles in comparison to this one?


Their Gringo Rasta line only has the EDTA in the micronutrients part of the trio, not the veg or bloom - which was why I made the last comment about their use of it. The original trio has micro-nutes in all three. The veg and bloom in the Gringo are all NPK specific.


----------



## J.James (May 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Their Gringo Rasta line only has the EDTA in the micronutrients part of the trio, not the veg or bloom - which was why I made the last comment about their use of it. The original trio has micro-nutes in all three. The veg and bloom in the Gringo are all NPK specific.





H.A.F. said:


> I did and they all have EDTA elements.
> 
> *Edited:* My bad, the Big Bloom has none, the other two do.


The EDTA Chelates the micronutrients and heavy metals so that the plant can absorb it and move it around inside the plant itself. Sulfates or Chlorides are in the same sense a vessel for the nutrients to be absorbed by the roots and moved around inside the plant. Not a bad thing, A very good thing really. Salts left behind by Sulfates & Chlorides can change the PH of the soil over time. Most Chelates have a very limited PH absorption window and is why it is important to PH you nutrient solution before you water the plants


----------



## Big Perm (May 17, 2019)

Just my $.02.
I'd learn how to grow it first, then move onto dissecting each ingredient in a product down to the periodic table.


----------



## J.James (May 17, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Just my $.02.
> I'd learn how to grow it first, then move onto dissecting each ingredient in a product down to the periodic table.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 17, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Just my $.02.
> I'd learn how to grow it first, then move onto dissecting each ingredient in a product down to the periodic table.


And the mid-point between the two is "use the bottle stupid - but try to understand why"


----------



## Big Perm (May 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> And the mid-point between the two is "use the bottle stupid - but try to understand why"


You got caught up in it bro.
Why would a company sell a product like soil that they boast about having everything you need in it. Then, also sell you a bunch of stuff to put in that same soil on day 1.
Think about it...


----------



## Big Perm (May 17, 2019)

I'll make a vid about my living soil sometime. If you want to follow it you can. I'm not going to argue after it about N content or anything. It'll be a take it or leave it kind of thing. I'll show you how to go from start to finish without 'pouring' $$$ into it.


----------



## Big Perm (May 17, 2019)

You can also take FF soil and lightly amend it, let it set for a few weeks, and that will be all you need. It makes an excellent base, and after the first use is awesome to recycle.


----------



## J.James (May 17, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> You can also take FF soil and lightly amend it, let it set for a few weeks, and that will be all you need. It makes an excellent base, and after the first use is awesome to recycle.


I agree 100% FFOF is great soil full of nutrients and has great water retention. I bought new LOS for the comp, But I haven't bought soil in 6 years except to start seeds in and I use Roots Organics Original for that. I bet 75% of my worm bin is FFOF from when I still used the whole foxfarm lineup.


----------



## DesertPlants (May 17, 2019)

@Big Perm I have never done living soil, so I look forward to your video. It's something I would like to try.


----------



## homebrewer (May 17, 2019)

J.James said:


> When I read this again, you are right my friend, I should have worded it differently. Salts do have a positive impact on the rhizosphere when used correctly *but most nutrient companies push consumers so close to the limits that the soil environment becomes unbalanced and unstable*


Absolutely! I tried explaining that to Dinkus earlier in not so many words.


----------



## Big Perm (May 17, 2019)

A year of growing may seem like a while, you have to really count the grows though. After a while you start to get a feel for stuff. If you are running a different strain each time, it takes longer to get it down, and random screwball stuff pops up in some strains that you might not know about.
Once you get some experience in, you'll throw the schedules away and read the plant in combination with what you have learned from all of those other grows.
You'll get it. It pisses people off though the way you and people like you come across. Arguing with someone about something you know little about isn't a good way to get your experience down. I mean really, what do we care? Not about you, I mean anyone. What do you care about my grow? See? So that's why people get like 'whatever', and dismiss you.


----------



## Big Perm (May 17, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> After a while you start to get a feel for stuff.


Meaning: We have already done all of the fuckups you are doing, and probably a lot you haven't done yet. Not saying we are pro's, just saying we have more grows under our belts, and have already been there and done that.


----------



## Big Perm (May 17, 2019)

Made this real quick in case a cheating claim pops up. I had to change some stuff up for the iL8.


----------



## J.James (May 17, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Made this real quick in case a cheating claim pops up. I had to change some stuff up for the iL8.


Where is your number? I don't clearly see..... Just messing around man lol Good video, Nice setup!


----------



## Big Perm (May 17, 2019)

J.James said:


> Where is your number? I don't clearly see..... Just messing around man lol Good video man, Nice setup!


lol, I was thinking of putting it in there.


----------



## Madriffer (May 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Cursed myself when I said nothing systemic. Since I flushed them the Gringo is getting either deficiency or nute burn signs on other leaves.
> Since they all got a good feed after I flushed, I am going to keep R/O feeding them and base the next feed on the exit ppm.
> 
> I mentioned it to someone yesterday, but I have grown this skunk strain and never gotten past 51 days in 12/12. The average has been right at 7 weeks. So at day 32, I think they'll all survive another 3 weeks. These did take longer to show pistils than the others, so it may go a bit longer, but it has been around 21 days from seeing the first brown pistils on top. Each grow, and even plants within that grow, has been 21 days - and the difference between the 45 day harvest and the 51 was probably in how long they took to show pistils.
> ...


What strain is that? Where can I get them beans is what I mean. I could Pimp that plant in my op, my GG 4 likes 9 almost 10 weeks to fill out.


----------



## J.James (May 17, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> What strain is that? Where can I get them beans is what I mean. I could Pimp that plant in my op, my GG 4 likes 9 almost 10 weeks to fill out.


Correct me if im wrong @H.A.F. , But here is a link @Madriffer 
https://shop.ilovegrowingmarijuana.com/products/super-skunk-marijuana-seeds?variant=695791273


----------



## Madriffer (May 17, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I would use the hydroponics version for everything instead of the regular. It has more micronutrients in it for hydro, a plus anywhere imo.


For the win. Plants don't care if their food is derived from poop or mineral salts. They need them to be consistent and in proper proportion. That said, if you want to grow in soil, grow organic. If you wanna use bottled nutes, grow hydro, this includes coco.
BTW, Fox Farms, does not make a true soil.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 17, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> You got caught up in it bro.
> Why would a company sell a product like soil that they boast about having everything you need in it. Then, also sell you a bunch of stuff to put in that same soil on day 1.
> Think about it...


Actually, no. This is the process of getting out of it. Figuring out how and why to use what's within a system *that works* will help you deviate from that system without a whole new learning curve. 

Yes the FF nutes are easy, and pricey for what you are actually getting. The soil isn't much more than premium miracle-no stuff at the big box store - so price wasn't an issue for that. Any premixed that's good will be cheaper than buying what they use and mixing your own. My decision on the FF soil over promix or another reliable one was simple. I figure that they probably grow plants to test out their products. I figure they probably use the free soil they have on hand rather than buying Pro-mix  etc. Thought they would just work better together.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 17, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> A year of growing may seem like a while, you have to really count the grows though. After a while you start to get a feel for stuff. If you are running a different strain each time, it takes longer to get it down, and random screwball stuff pops up in some strains that you might not know about.
> Once you get some experience in, you'll throw the schedules away and read the plant in combination with what you have learned from all of those other grows.
> You'll get it. It pisses people off though the way you and people like you come across. Arguing with someone about something you know little about isn't a good way to get your experience down. I mean really, what do we care? Not about you, I mean anyone. What do you care about my grow? See? So that's why people get like 'whatever', and dismiss you.


I get only a year (actually 2, but the first was the amateur crap-gear early learning part in a bad environment for weed). One year of what you see going now with a rotation of plants. No, I'm not a horticulture expert.

So for the mid-level growers, when the 'old-timers' just say "do this dumb-ass, stop thinking" we tend to take it the wrong way... This kind of discussion we have been having is great.

And asking questions because you are trying to understand is not arguing. Never once have I said "I'm right". I have stated that "this is what I have decided" based on the evidence I had, knowing that you guys were making a best guess based on limited info.


----------



## Madriffer (May 17, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> A year of growing may seem like a while, you have to really count the grows though. After a while you start to get a feel for stuff. If you are running a different strain each time, it takes longer to get it down, and random screwball stuff pops up in some strains that you might not know about.
> Once you get some experience in, you'll throw the schedules away and read the plant in combination with what you have learned from all of those other grows.
> You'll get it. It pisses people off though the way you and people like you come across. Arguing with someone about something you know little about isn't a good way to get your experience down. I mean really, what do we care? Not about you, I mean anyone. What do you care about my grow? See? So that's why people get like 'whatever', and dismiss you.


Running for office Governor? Got my vote mate.
Is that what they call tact?


----------



## DesertPlants (May 17, 2019)

I like pizza Steve


----------



## H.A.F. (May 17, 2019)

Don't forget, I'm retired and this is my full time job, other than mowing the yard so the cops don't take notice of the house 

Just counted and the youngsters I have now are grow 12. The manifold that got tossed in with the contest plants was 11, contest #10, etc. and it included doing monster-cropped clones from 2 different grows.

So don't confuse the fact that it takes 3-4 months for a grow to mean I have only grown 3-4 plants. I just have a lot of time on my hands. And read a lot.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 17, 2019)

J.James said:


> Correct me if im wrong @H.A.F. , But here is a link @Madriffer
> https://shop.ilovegrowingmarijuana.com/products/super-skunk-marijuana-seeds?variant=695791273


Yes. I got a 10+ 10 free deal on them. Then a "mix-pack" later. So far I like their stuff.

Their prices just went up bout $10 across the board, so look for sales.


----------



## DesertPlants (May 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Yes. I got a 10+ 10 free deal on them. Then a "mix-pack" later. So far I like their stuff.
> 
> Their prices just went up bout $10 across the board, so look for sales.


I have five strains from ILGM and one thing about them... they always germinate.


----------



## Big Perm (May 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Actually, no. This is the process of getting out of it. Figuring out how and why to use what's within a system *that works* will help you deviate from that system without a whole new learning curve.


We get it. We've been there. Right now you are on the inside looking out.


H.A.F. said:


> Any premixed that's good will be cheaper than buying what they use and mixing your own.


Big-time wrong there. I was simply saying after you are done with your soil...


H.A.F. said:


> I figure that they probably grow plants to test out their products.


All we are saying is we have, too.


----------



## Way2-High (May 17, 2019)

Dang! Some good stuff happened last couple pages. Only been able to pop in and not really read anything last couple days but I caught up and am loving it!!! I run an organic bed and feed salts at very low dose. 
There is many ways to skin a cat, I like to keep it simple.


----------



## Way2-High (May 17, 2019)

My simple might be complicated to others! That’s the awesome thing about people and plants. We’re not all the same.


----------



## Way2-High (May 17, 2019)

Others simple might completely complex me! It’s a beautiful time of knowledge.


----------



## JonathanT (May 17, 2019)

What's this comp about again?


----------



## H.A.F. (May 17, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> What's this comp about again?


The pics in the other thread LOL


----------



## Big Perm (May 17, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> What's this comp about again?


Prizes.


----------



## Way2-High (May 17, 2019)

I thought we’d all get a sandwich and a highfive!


----------



## DesertPlants (May 17, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> What's this comp about again?


"Harsher punishment for parole violators......... and world peace." EDIT: This is a line from a movie of which I should not know the lines.


----------



## Big Perm (May 18, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> "Harsher punishment for parole violators......... and world peace." EDIT: This is a line from a movie of which I should not know the lines.


Legally Blonde?
Edit: Uh...I've never seen it either....or the Devil Wear Prada like 7 times with Mrs. Perm.


----------



## DesertPlants (May 18, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Legally Blonde?
> Edit: Uh...I've never seen it either....or the Devil Wear Prada like 7 times with Mrs. Perm.


Miss Congeniality


----------



## H.A.F. (May 18, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> I thought we’d all get a sandwich and a highfive!


And weed


----------



## Big Perm (May 18, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> #115 some more growth pics and then some foliage pics I'm finally starting to feel like I'm back in the running with these beauty's right here an amazing come back from those cold temp issues if you ask me sometime a little stress on a clone can helpView attachment 4335089 View attachment 4335090 View attachment 4335091 and some foliage pics View attachment 4335092 View attachment 4335094 View attachment 4335097 that's it for now guys I'll try to get some light off pics soon to show true colors happy growing!! P.s. not sure what going on the right side of my tent is having better growth I think it's an airflow issue and will be adding a second fan to help circulation other then that things going great finally


Damn, nice job! Those look great.


----------



## Madriffer (May 18, 2019)

Gonna trim up some Headband OG whilst the comp girls bet their beauty sleep. This is the entire plant. Stayed aroung 12 inches of solid bud. These flupped back on 2/20 according to my wall chart. Trying to reveg a few as i no longer have this mother. They had a hard time in a full tray 2 foot plants, but they look and smell awesome now.
Will update comp pics at lights on this evening.


----------



## Mysturis420 (May 18, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Damn, nice job! Those look great.


Thank you I'm just glad those cold temp issues got resolved I hate basements sometimes


----------



## Madriffer (May 18, 2019)

Got the duct work complete. Lights now vent with air from the upper living area of the house to the outside. Co2 burner and dehumidifier next.


----------



## Big Perm (May 19, 2019)

In the eve of putting together a new competition on RIU. It's in the think tank now, lol. If anyone is interested in doing another one start date is in roughly 5 weeks, let me know if you are interested in joining another one, thanks.


----------



## Opie1971 (May 19, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> View attachment 4335255 View attachment 4335258 Gonna trim up some Headband OG whilst the comp girls bet their beauty sleep. This is the entire plant. Stayed aroung 12 inches of solid bud. These flupped back on 2/20 according to my wall chart. Trying to reveg a few as i no longer have this mother. They had a hard time in a full tray 2 foot plants, but they look and smell awesome now.
> Will update comp pics at lights on this evening.View attachment 4335255 View attachment 4335258


Are you sure about your dates? This plant doesn’t look like it’s anywhere close to being ripe. Maybe it’s just me, can’t see as good as I used to.


----------



## Madriffer (May 19, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Are you sure about your dates? This plant doesn’t look like it’s anywhere close to being ripe. Maybe it’s just me, can’t see as good as I used to.


The breeder I got this cut from said they had a 14 week pheno. I agree could go a week or 2 longer, but I need the space. They are mostly cloudy.


----------



## Big Perm (May 19, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> They are mostly cloudy.


Zoom in, let's see the Meatballs.


----------



## Madriffer (May 19, 2019)

Last one is GG4 flipped on 3/13.


----------



## Big Perm (May 19, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> View attachment 4335816 View attachment 4335817 View attachment 4335818 Last one is GG4 flipped on 3/13.


Nice man. Thanks!


----------



## Madriffer (May 19, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Nice man. Thanks!


Just got a new phone yesterday. Much better camera now. My tablet cam sux.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 19, 2019)

Happy Sunday!
3 days into drying and the biggest one has gone from 73g to 28g. I'm glad I left the sugar leaves mostly in tact. They haven't curled up like I thought they would.
 On this one you can see the original brown pistils, and the foxtail pistils still yellowish.

If the contest tops turn out half this nice I'll be happy.


----------



## Madriffer (May 19, 2019)

Anyone familiar with this strain?


----------



## H.A.F. (May 19, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Anyone familiar with this strain?View attachment 4335940


That's a 'nope'

I would be more worried that he's there because he found a food source.


----------



## Big Perm (May 19, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Anyone familiar with this strain?View attachment 4335940


I thought you were talking about the plant strain, lol. I was like...


----------



## Big Perm (May 19, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> #27
> Blueberry #1
> 
> The Freak
> ...


Looking really nice


----------



## H.A.F. (May 19, 2019)

He's kind of cute though. Should we have a vote on whether you keep him?


----------



## J.James (May 19, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Anyone familiar with this strain?View attachment 4335940


Looks like a baby _Cheiracanthium_ inclusum, Long-legged Sac Spider. Hope you don't drive a Mazda. Its venom rarely produces more than local symptoms.

"In March 2011, Mazda initiated a recall of 65,000 Mazda automobiles after webs of this species were found to have clogged fuel system ventilation tubes. It is unclear why the spiders were drawn to build webs inside this particular vehicle, but the problem appeared to be widespread, though rare, across the United States. Mazda initiated a recall of an additional 42,000 Mazda automobiles for the same reason in April 2014."


----------



## Mysturis420 (May 19, 2019)

I'm glad I dont have those I do own a Mazda but a much older one then 2014


----------



## Big Perm (May 20, 2019)

*LINK*


----------



## Big Perm (May 20, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> View attachment 4335255 View attachment 4335258 Gonna trim up some Headband OG whilst the comp girls bet their beauty sleep. This is the entire plant. Stayed aroung 12 inches of solid bud. These flupped back on 2/20 according to my wall chart. Trying to reveg a few as i no longer have this mother. They had a hard time in a full tray 2 foot plants, but they look and smell awesome now.
> Will update comp pics at lights on this evening.View attachment 4335255 View attachment 4335258





Big Perm said:


> Zoom in, let's see the Meatballs.





Madriffer said:


> View attachment 4335816 View attachment 4335817 View attachment 4335818 Last one is GG4 flipped on 3/13.


----------



## DesertPlants (May 20, 2019)

So... not sure what is different about this seed, but I apparently did something crossing these two. Almost all the new growth is 11 armed leaves.


----------



## Way2-High (May 20, 2019)

Dam 11 that’s awesome!! I have some 9s that’s the best I have.


----------



## Big Perm (May 20, 2019)

Didn't someone walk in here saying they were going to grow 13 blade leaves?


----------



## DesertPlants (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Way2-High (May 20, 2019)

As you guys can see I have been letting her tell me what fans to remove. Once I can push down on them and break they leave. 
 
She is definitely not unhealthy I’m just letting her do her thing. I will try and get a good lights off shot tonight


----------



## Kushash (May 20, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Didn't someone walk in here saying they were going to grow 13 blade leaves?


You may have heard something like that here in the Toke N Talk Thread.
In the Official Thread?
Post #57
Edited for Big Perm from the Picture gallery for TUGC.!



Kushash said:


> #121.
> Between the 14 seeds I am looking for a special trait.
> Leaves like the one pictured below that give the expression it shows. It happens about 15%-20% of the time with the 8 newer seeds I planted so I should get one this grow.


LOL! I have several with that trait including a 12 leaflet fan leaf still heathy in this grow, was dreaming of getting a 14 leaflet but I probably needed to change a few things. Instead of 600w MH in a tent they would have probably done better with a combination of 600w MH and 600w HPS in the open room like these plants below.

  
​


----------



## J.James (May 20, 2019)

*Blueberry Freeze 
  
Jelly Biscuit


Dank Sinatra
 
Critical Orange Punch*


----------



## Opie1971 (May 20, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Looking really nice


Thanks Big Perm. I’m anxious to see what these two Blueberry plants make, as they’re totally different phenos. If I hadn’t taken them out of the pk, I’d swear they were not the same strain.
I guess they could have screwed up when they pkgd them, who knows, I do know that they came from the same pk though.


----------



## DesertPlants (May 21, 2019)

At this point, I don't think there's a chance in hell I am going to finish in time. I tried to wait too long for my autos to get further along before I flipped the lights.


----------



## J.James (May 21, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> At this point, I don't think there's a chance in hell I am going to finish in time. I tried to wait too long for my autos to get further along before I flipped the lights.


What strain are you running?


----------



## DesertPlants (May 21, 2019)

J.James said:


> What strain are you running?


It's my own strain... it takes about eight and a half weeks to finish.


----------



## Big Perm (May 21, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> At this point, I don't think there's a chance in hell I am going to finish in time. I tried to wait too long for my autos to get further along before I flipped the lights.


Don't feel bad. We're in the same boat. Paddle slower.


----------



## J.James (May 21, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> It's my own strain... it takes about eight and a half weeks to finish.


Ouch, ya that's cutting it close. My Dank Sinatra is a 10 week flower, It may still be under the lights when the comp ends.


----------



## Opie1971 (May 21, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Don't feel bad. We're in the same boat. Paddle slower.


I think ya got it backwards Perm, Paddle Faster, Dammit!!


----------



## Way2-High (May 21, 2019)

Here’s the best I could do for lights off shot.


----------



## Big Perm (May 21, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Here’s the best I could do for lights off shot.
> View attachment 4337326


What light are you running?


----------



## Way2-High (May 21, 2019)

It’s a ghetto rig I put together. Cost me $150cdn


----------



## Big Perm (May 21, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> It’s a ghetto rig I put together. Cost me $150cdn


Noice


----------



## J.James (May 21, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Here’s the best I could do for lights off shot.
> View attachment 4337326


Danny and Sherry liked to hide plants around the ranch, Breed to stay low to the ground and bush out. I'm sure there are a few western films shot back in the '60s that feature an ancestor of that plant you have there.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 21, 2019)

J.James said:


> Danny and Sherry liked to hide plants around the ranch, Breed to stay low to the ground and bush out. I'm sure there are a few western films shot back in the '60s that feature an ancestor of that plant you have there.


Alright, I gotta hear the full backstory now. You can PM me if needed.


----------



## J.James (May 21, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Alright, I gotta hear the full backstory now. You can PM me if needed.


----------



## Mysturis420 (May 22, 2019)

Just got a care package from j.james about to start the germ process on some donkey Dan's wish me luck I'm already having good luck with opie1971s cindy 99s cant wait for these new strains


----------



## Big Perm (May 22, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I think ya got it backwards Perm,


...it's allllll an illusion


----------



## Kushash (May 22, 2019)

Caught one of my favorite bugs.
A Green Lacewing larvae.
It was a catch and release, after pics it went back to the same Red Apple Plant I found it in.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 22, 2019)

For what it's worth, and if it helps anyone else, I have added a step to my watering/feeding.

I am just 'testing' the calibration solution each time before I start.  Takes 2 seconds, and I'll know immediately if it needs calibrating - new or old - and step 1 of calibrating is already done if needed


----------



## J.James (May 22, 2019)

*Greenpoint Seeds "Cookies and Chem" Flower Week 3 Outdoor in Full Sun
 *


----------



## H.A.F. (May 22, 2019)

J.James said:


> *Greenpoint Seeds "Cookies and Chem" Flower Week 3 Outdoor in Full Sun
> View attachment 4337736 *


Is that an auto?


----------



## J.James (May 22, 2019)

Nope, regular seed, Got that 10 pack off the reverse auction for $28 back when Gu still took credit cards.


----------



## DesertPlants (May 22, 2019)

J.James said:


> Nope, regular seed, Got that 10 pack off the reverse auction for $28 back when Gu still took credit cards.


It isn't just Gu that stopped. One of the major payment processors cut ties with a ton of companies. Mephisto got hit too.


----------



## J.James (May 22, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> It isn't just Gu that stopped. One of the major payment processors cut ties with a ton of companies. Mephisto got hit too.


Damn, I didn't know that. I went back to Oaseeds.com & Dankseed.store both have never let me down. Oaseeds.com has great shipping, delivery in 5 - 10 days and Dankseed.store delivery in 3 - 4 days.


----------



## Opie1971 (May 22, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Is that an auto?


Don’t let him pull your leg HAF.
You know plants won’t flower outside right now.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 22, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Don’t let him pull your leg HAF.
> You know plants won’t flower outside right now.


If you got it to flowering inside, then brought it out - who knows.


----------



## DesertPlants (May 22, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> If you got it to flowering inside, then brought it out - who knows.


The neighbors. xD


----------



## J.James (May 22, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Don’t let him pull your leg HAF.
> You know plants won’t flower outside right now.





H.A.F. said:


> If you got it to flowering inside, then brought it out - who knows.





DesertPlants said:


> The neighbors. xD


----------



## J.James (May 22, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Don’t let him pull your leg HAF.
> You know plants won’t flower outside right now.


@Opie1971 Try telling that to this guy, I have to pick up these damn seeds every week!


----------



## H.A.F. (May 22, 2019)

J.James said:


> @Opie1971 Try telling that to this guy, I have to pick up these damn seeds every week!
> View attachment 4337863


What strain are those?


----------



## J.James (May 22, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> What strain are those?


Arecaceae "Cocos nucifera"


----------



## H.A.F. (May 22, 2019)

J.James said:


> Arecaceae "Cocos nucifera"


Fem or auto?


----------



## J.James (May 22, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Fem or auto?


Your guess is as good as mine, teach!


----------



## H.A.F. (May 22, 2019)

J.James said:


> Your guess is as good as mine, teach!


Not deciduous...


----------



## H.A.F. (May 22, 2019)

500g wet ended up 101g dried. right at 20%.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 22, 2019)

One last pic - this is the last contest plant to start turning (FF Trio), and I have never had this happen before.
The only red hairs on the entire plant are coming from a single calyx at the top of the center cola.


----------



## Opie1971 (May 23, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> One last pic - this is the last contest plant to start turning (FF Trio), and I have never had this happen before.
> The only red hairs on the entire plant are coming from a single calyx at the top of the center cola.
> View attachment 4337985


Ahh shit HAF, that’s not good, not at all. I’ve seen that before, your gonna shit this time next week.


----------



## Kushash (May 23, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> One last pic - this is the last contest plant to start turning (FF Trio), and I have never had this happen before.
> The only red hairs on the entire plant are coming from a single calyx at the top of the center cola.
> View attachment 4337985


Broad and Russet mites do that. They love to munch on the little hairs.
Impossible to see them with the naked eye, they are microscopic.
The tell tale sign is if you see any more pistils turn red like that.


----------



## Opie1971 (May 23, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Broad and Russet mites do that. They love to munch on the little hairs.
> Impossible to see them with the naked eye, they are microscopic.
> The tell tale sign is if you see any more pistils turn red like that.


I wasn’t gonna come right out and tell him what it was, but I guess it’s best if he knows as soon as possible.


----------



## J.James (May 23, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I wasn’t gonna come right out and tell him what it was, but I guess it’s best if he knows as soon as possible.


He's too far into flower to use neem oil as it will leave behind an unpleasant taste, I never recommend spraying anything directly on buds anyways.


----------



## Big Perm (May 23, 2019)

J.James said:


> He's too far into flower to use neem oil as it will leave behind an unpleasant taste, I never recommend spraying anything directly on buds anyways.


In competitions I always recommend a neem oil bud soak overnight actually, only weeks 5-6 though


----------



## DesertPlants (May 23, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> In competitions I always recommend a neem oil bud soak overnight actually, only weeks 5-6 though


Is that with or without the peroxide flush?


----------



## J.James (May 23, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> In competitions I always recommend a neem oil bud soak overnight actually, only weeks 5-6 though





DesertPlants said:


> Is that with or without the peroxide flush?


He might be able to kill them off with a hairdryer, but you would need to watch your leaf surface temperature closely so you don't dry out the leaf too much.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 23, 2019)

So much info! Thank guys! I'm trying everything! Guess I'll just have to watch and see if it spreads  

For what it's worth, I guess it's only cool when you're stoned. Had to be there...


----------



## H.A.F. (May 23, 2019)

Kind of an OCD thing, I liked the symmetry. 

What would be cool is if today there was a ring of new ones around it, and each of the other tops had one in the center. Hate me


----------



## Opie1971 (May 23, 2019)

@DesertPlants what strains are you running in this here comp? I know it’s a hundred or so pages somewhere back, but I’m lazy.


----------



## DesertPlants (May 23, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> @DesertPlants what strains are you running in this here comp? I know it’s a hundred or so pages somewhere back, but I’m lazy.


It's a strain I made called Voidwalker. It's a 68.75% Indica / 31.25 Sativa strain that takes about 8.5-9 weeks to flower. Previous tests had some pretty high THC results, but I am going to try and do a full lab test on this grow to get a terpene profile and CBN numbers. Supposedly it tested at 27.91% last time, but I don't trust the results. That lab was... less than professional.


----------



## Way2-High (May 23, 2019)

Well here we are. I think there ready to chop!


----------



## Way2-High (May 23, 2019)

I should probably cut it down now eh guys?


----------



## DesertPlants (May 23, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> I should probably cut it down now eh guys?


Only if you want to reduce the bugs and mold.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 23, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> It's a strain I made called Voidwalker. It's a 68.75% Indica / 31.25 Sativa strain that takes about 8.5-9 weeks to flower. Previous tests had some pretty high THC results, but I am going to try and do a full lab test on this grow to get a terpene profile and CBN numbers. Supposedly it tested at 27.91% last time, but I don't trust the results. That lab was... less than professional.


I don't know man,

It looks a lot closer to 69% Indica to me... did the guys that did the lab results give you that?


----------



## DesertPlants (May 23, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I don't know man,
> 
> It looks a lot closer to 69% Indica to me... did the guys that did the lab results give you that?


Lol, that’s just based off the makeup of the parents. Not a technical “it got this many of the indica genes from the momma.”


----------



## DesertPlants (May 23, 2019)

Side note... I am breeding my first CBD strain. Never done a super low THC one before. This one should be in the 16-20% CBD range and 0.3-0.5 THC.


----------



## J.James (May 23, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Side note... I am breeding my first CBD strain. Never done a super low THC one before. This one should be in the 16-20% CBD range and 0.3-0.5 THC.


Nice! You folding Hemp into a line or just breeding the THC lvl down over a few generations of plants?


----------



## DesertPlants (May 23, 2019)

J.James said:


> Nice! You folding Hemp into a line or just breeding the THC lvl down over a few generations of plants?


Yes. lol. I am crossing a hemp strain in with a lower THC, High CBD strain to hopefully meet somewhere in the middle. It's going to take a while because the low THC strain is still in the 5-6% range. It's going to take a few generations before I get it down to where I want it, and then another several to stabilize.


----------



## J.James (May 23, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Yes. lol. I am crossing a hemp strain in with a lower THC, High CBD strain to hopefully meet somewhere in the middle. It's going to take a while because the low THC strain is still in the 5-6% range. It's going to take a few generations before I get it down to where I want it, and then another several to stabilize.


The lower THC strain is it ACDC? Harlequin? Or is it your own work?


----------



## DesertPlants (May 23, 2019)

Harlequin crossed with a secret sauce strain, then crossed with Charlotte's Web. I have the Harly cross done already, but the one I am working on now is crossing that one with Charlott's Web.


----------



## DesertPlants (May 23, 2019)

This feels so backwards though. Everything I have done until now, has been to raise the THC level as much as possible.


----------



## Kushash (May 23, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Side note... I am breeding my first CBD strain. Never done a super low THC one before. This one should be in the 16-20% CBD range and 0.3-0.5 THC.


I have 3 CBD Jam from delicious seeds in veg.
My 1st CBD grow.
Should be in flower in about 3 weeks or so.

SEX: FEM 
LINEAGE: CARMEN X MARMALATE 
GROW METHOD: INDOORS/ OUTDOORS 
HARVEST TIME: INDOOR- 55 DAYS / OUTDOORS - MID OCTOBER 
YIELDS: 600G INDOORS, OUTDOORS 1000G/ PLANT 
TASTE: SWEET PINEAPPLE 
SMELL: PINEAPPLE 
EFFECT: MEDICINAL 
RATIOTHC/CBD : FROM 1/1 TO 1/2 
CBD: 7-14%


----------



## J.James (May 23, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Harlequin crossed with a secret sauce strain, then crossed with Charlotte's Web. I have the Harly cross done already, but the one I am working on now is crossing that one with Charlott's Web.


Sounds great! Would love to try it out when you are done.


----------



## DesertPlants (May 23, 2019)

J.James said:


> Sounds great! Would love to try it out when you are done.


I'm sure that can be arranged.


----------



## dstroy (May 24, 2019)

I haven’t been able to upload a pic since last night


----------



## dstroy (May 24, 2019)

It was my fault I figured it out. I changed a setting and was saving files in tiff instead of jpeg so it was a file size issue.


----------



## Big Perm (May 25, 2019)

dstroy said:


> It was my fault I figured it out. I changed a setting and was saving files in tiff instead of jpeg so it was a file size issue.


you have dstroy0 coprywrite?


----------



## dstroy (May 25, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> you have dstroy0 coprywrite?


"Use of the copyright symbol is more similar to use of the trade mark symbol, as work does not need to be registered in order to use it. You can place the copyright symbol on any original piece of work you have created."

https://www.firstwriter.com/copyright/symbol.shtml



A trademark needs to be registered. To use the "r" symbol to indicate it is reserved.


©dstroy0


----------



## H.A.F. (May 25, 2019)

dstroy said:


> "Use of the copyright symbol is more similar to use of the trade mark symbol, as work does not need to be registered in order to use it. You can place the copyright symbol on any original piece of work you have created."
> 
> https://www.firstwriter.com/copyright/symbol.shtml
> 
> ...


Fun fact - If you have an idea or invention, write it down, label the outside and mail it to yourself, then don't open it. If there's ever an issue with copyright stuff, you have a an official gubmint date-stamp and your idea is basically notarized by the post office. To be opened in court or by a judge only.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 25, 2019)

I think I picked that up from a guitar magazine, people use(d) it for lyrics and stuff.

Might work great for you breeders with genetic info.


----------



## Opie1971 (May 26, 2019)

Best garden that I’ve had in a while, every plant is doing really well, just a few lower leaves yellowing a little but that’s to be expected I guess. Hopefully I can keep them all in A-1 condition until the end.
When I get these cleared out I’m thinking I’ll use bigger pots = bigger plants to fill this up. I’ve been using 2g pots and getting at least 2oz’s per plant, this gives me more variety, there’s 8 different strains now.


----------



## Madriffer (May 26, 2019)

Looking good man. That Saphire OG is stacking up nicely. Good job.


Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4339765
> Best garden that I’ve had in a while, every plant is doing really well, just a few lower leaves yellowing a little but that’s to be expected I guess. Hopefully I can keep them all in A-1 condition until the end.
> When I get these cleared out I’m thinking I’ll use bigger pots = bigger plants to fill this up. I’ve been using 2g pots and getting at least 2oz’s per plant, this gives me more variety, there’s 8 different strains now.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 26, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4339765
> Best garden that I’ve had in a while, every plant is doing really well, just a few lower leaves yellowing a little but that’s to be expected I guess. Hopefully I can keep them all in A-1 condition until the end.
> When I get these cleared out I’m thinking I’ll use bigger pots = bigger plants to fill this up. I’ve been using 2g pots and getting at least 2oz’s per plant, this gives me more variety, there’s 8 different strains now.


Looks great! Big difference I see between yours and mine is crowding (and the crap that goes with it). My plants are exactly the same height and jammed together. I like how you have everything staggered so that they aren't crowded even though they are jammed in there pretty good.


----------



## Opie1971 (May 26, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Looking good man. That Saphire OG is stacking up nicely. Good job.





H.A.F. said:


> Looks great! Big difference I see between yours and mine is crowding (and the crap that goes with it). My plants are exactly the same height and jammed together. I like how you have everything staggered so that they aren't crowded even though they are jammed in there pretty good.


Many thanks. Tent is a 4x4, so with 9 plants in it, that gives them 16sq in per plant, roughly, and a few of these are 12/12 from seed, so they have plenty of room. Also, tent is lit by 2 HLG 260w QB’s and it’s rocking it.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 26, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Many thanks. Tent is a 4x4, so with 9 plants in it, that gives them 16sq in per plant, roughly, and a few of these are 12/12 from seed.


Looks like you have a handle on it. I wish I had just stuck to what I know instead of trying different crap for the comp - live and learn 

Don't get me wrong, I should get a decent harvest, it just won't be pretty. I have the fact that I can have it dried and a smoke report before the competition ends in my back pocket to maybe get a vote or 2


----------



## Kushash (May 26, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4339765
> Best garden that I’ve had in a while, every plant is doing really well, just a few lower leaves yellowing a little but that’s to be expected I guess. Hopefully I can keep them all in A-1 condition until the end.
> When I get these cleared out I’m thinking I’ll use bigger pots = bigger plants to fill this up. I’ve been using 2g pots and getting at least 2oz’s per plant, this gives me more variety, there’s 8 different strains now.


I think you will be very happy upgrading to larger pots.
Makes it easier to control deficiencies.


----------



## Kushash (May 26, 2019)

Mr Necrotic Spots got Chlorosis.
Mr Chlorosis got Necrotic Spots.
Who got who 1st?


----------



## H.A.F. (May 26, 2019)

Kushash said:


> I think you will be very happy upgrading to larger pots.
> Makes it easier to control deficiencies.


I second the motion - the bill has passed. Small pots suck!


----------



## Opie1971 (May 26, 2019)

Kushash said:


> I think you will be very happy upgrading to larger pots.
> Makes it easier to control deficiencies.


Who has deficiencies? Lol.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 26, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Who has deficiencies? Lol.


----------



## Kushash (May 26, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Who has deficiencies? Lol.


Who has deficiencies?
IDK!

For all I know they have all been corrected.
If all have been corrected the possibility is no one has deficiencies.
Could be that recent deficiencies have been turned into toxicities, to soon to tell.

Any possibility you may have had a Mg deficiency at some point in this grow?

If you did a larger pot may have made a difference in avoiding it.


----------



## Opie1971 (May 26, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Who has deficiencies?
> IDK!
> 
> For all I know they have all been corrected.
> ...


Any possibility that you are educated beyond your intelligence? Lol. 

JK Kushash.


----------



## H.A.F. (May 26, 2019)

Kushash said:


> If you did a larger pot may have made a difference in avoiding it.


On a serious note, in my little 2 gallon pots I bet there is a mass of roots. Meaning, the root to soil ratio drops significantly over the same plant in a 3 or 5 gallon over the same amount of time. 

It takes a week or two for deficiencies to show up, and I am seeing a few light brown spots on my non contest plant. But they are nothing drastic and only on the older fan leaves - which I didn't notice until I was pruning some away anyway. It was fed using the same bad pH pen for the same amount of time, but is in a 3 gallon pot. 

IMHO if you grow in soil a bigger pot gives you a little fudge factor on problems, just like the cloth pots help keep you from overwatering.


----------



## DesertPlants (May 26, 2019)

I may need someone else to keep the spreadsheet updated for a bit. My motherboard went out and the manufacturer says 15-35 days to replace, not including shipping time.


----------



## J.James (May 26, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> I may need someone else to keep the spreadsheet updated for a bit. My motherboard went out and the manufacturer says 15-35 days to replace, not including shipping time.


I can handle that if you would like.


----------



## homebrewer (May 26, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> IMHO if you grow in soil a bigger pot gives you a little fudge factor on problems,* just like the cloth pots help keep you from overwatering.*


Overwatering isn't the issue, it's the lack of oxygen to the root zone that's the issue, and cloth pots breathe well.


----------



## DesertPlants (May 26, 2019)

J.James said:


> I can handle that if you would like.


I ended up just ordering a new one and then I will sell the replacement one whenever they finally send it to me. I should be back up and running by tomorrow. I should still add some of you all as editors though... that way you can update if you want to.


----------



## J.James (May 26, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> I ended up just ordering a new one and then I will sell the replacement one whenever they finally send it to me. I should be back up and running by tomorrow. I should still add some of you all as editors though... that way you can update if you want to.


I would be honored to assist you sir


----------



## H.A.F. (May 26, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> Overwatering isn't the issue, it's the lack of oxygen to the root zone that's the issue, and cloth pots breathe well.


Alright Mr. $0.02 - was there anything factually wrong with my statement? Y'all have fun in here - I'll post pics as required.


----------



## Mysturis420 (May 26, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> Overwatering isn't the issue, it's the lack of oxygen to the root zone that's the issue, and cloth pots breathe well.


I couldnt agree more I'm new to cloth pots and now am going to be switching to watering twice a day just to keep up with the breathability but the growth so far has been amazing so I cant complain


----------



## Big Perm (May 26, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Alright Mr. $0.02 - was there anything factually wrong with my statement? Y'all have fun in here - I'll post pics as required.


What did I miss over here?


----------



## Mysturis420 (May 26, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> What did I miss over here?


I know right i thought it was good advice lol


----------



## J.James (May 26, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> What did I miss over here?


----------



## Kushash (May 26, 2019)




----------



## H.A.F. (May 26, 2019)

I thought this 'thread' was for conversations about growing. I used the FACT that a fabric pot helps prevent overwatering as a COMPARISON. Said nothing about aeration of the roots because I was actually discussing pot-size. It was about the smaller pot size showing deficiencies quicker - then it's like someone is waiting for me to post so they can troll.

I am retired, this is part of one of my hobbies. When you check in and there's notifications, it gives you something to do. When it is constantly adversarial it gets boring.

I love the jokes and witty banter. The childish unnecessary corrections blow my mood. No hate. Just done.

Still in, still posting pics, and if you need anything holla...


----------



## Opie1971 (May 26, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I thought this 'thread' was for conversations about growing. I used the FACT that a fabric pot helps prevent overwatering as a COMPARISON. Said nothing about aeration of the roots because I was actually discussing pot-size. It was about the smaller pot size showing deficiencies quicker - then it's like someone is waiting for me to post so they can troll.
> 
> I am retired, this is part of one of my hobbies. When you check in and there's notifications, it gives you something to do. When it is constantly adversarial it gets boring.
> 
> ...


We still LOVE YOU H.A.F.!


----------



## Big Perm (May 26, 2019)

@THT Nice job. Those are looking great.


----------



## dstroy (May 26, 2019)

Dang bro killing it


----------



## J.James (May 27, 2019)

Here is a link to the "AutoFlower Comp" If anyone is interested 

*https://www.rollitup.org/t/1-auto-seed-challenge.990149/#post-14917420*


----------



## homebrewer (May 27, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I thought this 'thread' was for conversations about growing. I used the FACT that a fabric pot helps prevent overwatering as a COMPARISON. Said nothing about aeration of the roots because I was actually discussing pot-size. It was about the smaller pot size showing deficiencies quicker - then it's like someone is waiting for me to post so they can troll.
> 
> I am retired, this is part of one of my hobbies. When you check in and there's notifications, it gives you something to do. When it is constantly adversarial it gets boring.
> 
> ...


For someone who is retarded, you're awfully cranky.

EDIT: retired, not retarded.


----------



## Madriffer (May 27, 2019)

Did a CL trade and ended up with 4 600 watters. So I figured I set up the 4x8 and start another small flower room on a flip.
Also reran the duct work to 2 outlets. Added a Dehumidifier to flower room.
Pics of girls after lights on. Bout 4 more hours or so


----------



## Madriffer (May 27, 2019)

A little close up shot.


----------



## dstroy (May 27, 2019)

Week 5 12/12


----------



## DesertPlants (May 27, 2019)

And I am back up and running. I think the lightning storm we had yesterday did something to the electrical grid. I have surge protectors on everything, but even my grow lights were all goofed. The timers were all reset and one of them was dead. So, one motherboard and one power supply later, my computer is alive. w00h00!

Looks like it's time to invest in some good UPS systems.

Also... this happened today, which was nice after a full day of life kicking me in the junk.


----------



## Madriffer (May 28, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Week 5 12/12
> 
> View attachment 4340820 View attachment 4340821 View attachment 4340822 View attachment 4340823


Those are stacking up nice.


----------



## dstroy (May 28, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Those are stacking up nice.


Thanks, I'm not really sure what to expect (alien kush x tenn hogsbreath). Hoping for some night night medicine.

They smell nice. All pretty savory smells and funk.


----------



## Way2-High (May 28, 2019)

Day 28 of 12/12, stacking and packing.


----------



## Madriffer (May 28, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Day 28 of 12/12, stacking and packing.
> View attachment 4341127


Those are some amazing genetics. Great job!


----------



## Way2-High (May 28, 2019)

They are amazing!! It helps that I am too.


----------



## Big Perm (May 28, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Where are the Dan threads? We all got a dan freebie and I remember a few people starting but not sure what happened?


Careful with that stuff. RIU doesn't like that. My only suggestion is to keep it in emails, not even PM's.


----------



## Way2-High (May 28, 2019)

Shit sorry BP I’ll keep it to a minimum! Hopefully the mods don’t delete me.


----------



## DesertPlants (May 28, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> In all seriousness though. There was a couple people that got the same bean as me and I cannot find there threads.


I wasn't able to find any of the old threads. I think they got purged. I know for me, I still haven't dropped the Helter Skelter beans I have.


----------



## Big Perm (May 28, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> I wasn't able to find any of the old threads. I think they got purged. I know for me, I still haven't dropped the Helter Skelter beans I have.


Were the threads under the advertiser's 'umbrella'? If so, when the advertiser leaves so do all of the threads.


----------



## DesertPlants (May 28, 2019)

It's official... I flubbed this competition. I am not withdrawing or anything, but my plants are just now starting to pop a couple white pestles.


----------



## Way2-High (May 28, 2019)

There is some serious contenders cmon guys !!!


----------



## Big Perm (May 28, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> It's official... I flubbed this competition. I am not withdrawing or anything, but my plants are just now starting to pop a couple white pestles.


Don't feel bad...


----------



## Dyna-Gro (May 29, 2019)

If you would like to enter a real growing competition with me...*Link*


----------



## Opie1971 (May 29, 2019)

Note to Kushash: This isn’t the ‘70s bub.
We found out the buds are where it’s at. No more smoking the leaves. So 13 or 15, hell even 20 leafed plants ain’t gonna get ya more points. Lol.

Sorry I should have told ya sooner. But hey, at least I told ya.


----------



## Kushash (May 29, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Note to Kushash: This isn’t the ‘70s bub.
> We found out the buds are where it’s at. No more smoking the leaves. So 13 or 15, hell even 20 leafed plants ain’t gonna get ya more points. Lol.
> 
> Sorry I should have told ya sooner. But hey, at least I told ya.


My grow is all about leaves.
I can find somewhere in the past few months posting that this grow was about leaves for me and you guys need not worry about my airy buds at the end.

I'll worry about getting good genetics with short flowering easy to grow in your sleep big bud indicas next time.

You're just jealous of my non chlorotic leaves aren't you Mr. Chlorosis.

Long way to go, can't hide or remove those deformed leaves much longer. 
Oh I forgot, it's not about healthy leaves.


I should loose the little leaf in the last picture soon.
Well by soon I mean in about a week lol. 

Question Brother!
When we are in a soil grow comp with the same 16 week flowering strains.
How much will those healthy green leaves mean then?


----------



## DesertPlants (May 29, 2019)

Kushash said:


> My grow is all about leaves.
> I can find somewhere in the past few months posting that this grow was about leaves for me and you guys need not worry about my airy buds at the end.
> 
> I'll worry about getting good genetics with short flowering easy to grow in your sleep big bud indicas next time.
> ...


Depends on if you're winning. xD If you're winning, they mean nothing. If you're losing, they are worth 90% of the score. xD


----------



## Opie1971 (May 29, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Question Brother!
> When we are in a soil grow comp with the same 16 week flowering strains.
> How much will those healthy green leaves mean then?


‘WE’ ain’t gonna be in no comp growing a 16wk strain! You might be, but I won’t. I do good to make it 10 weeks. Lol.


----------



## DesertPlants (May 29, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> ‘WE’ ain’t gonna be in no comp growing a 16wk strain! You might be, but I won’t. I do good to make it 10 weeks. Lol.


Wow, I misread that earlier. I didn’t know there are any that flower that long. Are you sure you’re not just trying to smoke a fern or something?


----------



## Kushash (May 29, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Wow, I misread that earlier. I didn’t know there are any that flower that long. Are you sure you’re not just trying to smoke a fern or something?


Neville's Haze!
Not expecting that type of comp anytime soon.
Would be fun to watch growers crash and burn 8 - 10 weeks into flowering if there were enough players.


----------



## homebrewer (May 29, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Wow, I misread that earlier. I didn’t know there are any that flower that long. Are you sure you’re not just trying to smoke a fern or something?


My kali mist (below) goes 15 weeks. There aren't many people that can appreciate flowers that turn out like this after such a long wait:


----------



## Mysturis420 (May 30, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> My kali mist (below) goes 15 weeks. There aren't many people that can appreciate flowers that turn out like this after such a long wait:


I do I'm thinking about trying my hand at some dr grinspoon after my current pheno hunt that kali mist is a beaut by the way wish I had some of that now to pick me up


----------



## Mysturis420 (May 30, 2019)

Opie1971's Cinderella 99(with perlite) and j.James's donkey Dan both looking great and settling into there new permanent home now for the pheno hunt to begin I love pheno hunting


----------



## Opie1971 (May 30, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Opie1971's Cinderella 99(with perlite) and j.James's donkey Dan both looking great and settling into there new permanent home now for the pheno hunt to begin I love pheno hunting View attachment 4342103


I’m gonna be making more of those, and S1’s of Killer Queen and Princess Haze sometime this summer/fall, if you don’t find anything you wanna keep this round, we’ll try again.


----------



## Big Perm (May 30, 2019)

I just entered a solo cup comp over on RIU 2.0 with these badass mofos. I've never grown in a solo cup before, should be a good time.


----------



## Kushash (May 30, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I just entered a solo cup comp over on RIU 2.0 with these badass mofos. I've never grown in a solo cup before, should be a good time.
> View attachment 4342162


I just looked at the CP comp.
Might find 16oz solo cups at one of the dollar stores if you have them around.

I'll be putting my CBD strain in the flower room in about 3 weeks then when they finish I'll probably take a break.

My dream comp would be all of the different forums competing against each other with a difficult to grow strain.

Battle Of The Forums!


----------



## homebrewer (May 30, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> I do I'm thinking about trying my hand at some dr grinspoon after my current pheno hunt that kali mist is a beaut by the way wish I had some of that now to pick me up


I smoked some Dr Grinspoon years ago in the Dam. It was being sold as Quaze Haze. It's probably the most cerebral stuff I've ever smoked- the buzz was electric.


----------



## DesertPlants (May 30, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I just entered a solo cup comp over on RIU 2.0 with these badass mofos. I've never grown in a solo cup before, should be a good time.
> View attachment 4342162


What is RIU 2.0?


----------



## Kushash (May 30, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> What is RIU 2.0?


https://chuckersparadise.com/threads/anything-goes-solo-grows-2019.503/


----------



## J.James (May 30, 2019)

My Dank Sinatra is stacking up nicely


----------



## J.James (May 30, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Those are some amazing genetics. Great job!





Way2-High said:


> They are amazing!! It helps that I am too.


Dan is a diluted version of my Afghan Special. It's from my private collection and is the product of years of breeding. 
All the threads got "Purged" as far as I know and I'm not in a position to pay for an advertising spot to preserve them. 
I'm thankful our Mystery Meat Competition was allowed to continue and is just fishing up.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (May 30, 2019)

I'm going to be posting and running comps for player #1295 from now on. The way I set up comps the players always say who wins. I will be the only player not required* to cast a vote. So for anything not comp related, #1295 is the person to talk to. Other than that, business as usual. 
*If I win I don't take the prizes, they go to the first loser. That's why I get the rule exception.


----------



## J.James (May 30, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Opie1971's Cinderella 99(with perlite) and j.James's donkey Dan both looking great and settling into there new permanent home now for the pheno hunt to begin I love pheno hunting View attachment 4342103


Those poor C99's aren't going to get any light @Opie1971 lol 
C99 has some explosive growth but Dan is going to come out on top I think. Iv had plants from that generation finish in 50 days, Just a heads up


----------



## Mysturis420 (May 30, 2019)

J.James said:


> Those poor C99's aren't going to get any light @Opie1971 lol
> C99 has some explosive growth but Dan is going to come out on top I think. Iv had plants from that generation finish in 50 days, Just a heads up


Lol I was thinking this by the look of way2s I'm just pheno hunting and will be cloning and flowering in a diffrent tent hopefully but this go there gunna be crowded I just want a taste lol


----------



## Madriffer (May 31, 2019)

J.James said:


> Dan is a diluted version of my Afghan Special. It's from my private collection and is the product of years of breeding.
> All the threads got "Purged" as far as I know and I'm not in a position to pay for an advertising spot to preserve them.
> I'm thankful our Mystery Meat Competition was allowed to continue and is just fishing up.


Ah, 'purged '. I was searching for some kind of background. Thanks. So much for 'once it's on the interweb'...


----------



## Kushash (May 31, 2019)

7 Weeks left!


----------



## Opie1971 (May 31, 2019)

Kushash said:


> 7 Weeks left!


Plenty of time for you to give up, lol.


----------



## Kushash (May 31, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Plenty of time for you to give up, lol.


----------



## Madriffer (May 31, 2019)

Outdoor gardening. Veggies are doing great. Tomatoes, squash, zucchini, cucumbers and peppers.
A couple retired mothers that escaped the compost pile. A small GG4 that's is getting comfy in the good soil and sunshine.
Lastly Mrs. Riffer repurposing some of my hydro pots for her flower project. She also got some red rocks and some coco and...


----------



## J.James (May 31, 2019)

dstroy said:


> #540
> 
> View attachment 4343065 View attachment 4343067 View attachment 4343068 View attachment 4343069 View attachment 4343070
> View attachment 4343071


Looking good man, They are really starting to frost up! What strain(s) is it you are running?​


----------



## dstroy (May 31, 2019)

J.James said:


> Looking good man, They are really starting to frost up! What strain(s) is it you are running?​


Thank you. All Cannaventure Tennessee Kush #2.


----------



## J.James (May 31, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Day 31 of 12/12, 73 days from sprout,
> View attachment 4343095


Nice full plant, Looks really healthy @Way2-High . Over the next few weeks, the buds will swell and increase in size up to 80%. Be prepared to support the branches as needed. "Broken Branches" was almost the name of this strain and for good reason. 

​


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 1, 2019)

J.James said:


> Nice full plant, Looks really healthy @Way2-High . Over the next few weeks, the buds will swell and increase in size up to 80%. Be prepared to support the branches as needed. "Broken Branches" was almost the name of this strain and for good reason.
> 
> ​


Are those beans available to the public or a private reserve?


----------



## J.James (Jun 1, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Are those beans available to the public or a private reserve?


I have just under 20 seeds from my last pairing. I planned on backcrossing it back into my Afghan Special line and doing a larger batch of seeds over the summer but with the good responses im getting from growers, I could make S2s but i would need to stress test them before they are released. 
If you would like more information on were to get these genetics or any of my many lines, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Way2-High (Jun 1, 2019)

Happy Saturday! Love watching everyone’s plants. Glad to be a part of this competition.


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 1, 2019)

@Dyna-Gro or @Big Perm 

Looks like @BostonBuds is disqualified. 9 days since last post.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Jun 2, 2019)

Disqualified:
@BostonBuds 

_"Regular photos will be required on a weekly basis. You are free to post any time you would like as long as one week does not pass between photos. This will be logged. Any player not posting a pic for more than one week will be disqualified. You are encouraged to post as many pics as you like as long as your number is in each photo."_


----------



## Kushash (Jun 2, 2019)

We lost a player and I lost a leaf. 

Don't feel bad for me I'll have a smoke and get over my loss in a few hours.

Down To The Dirty Dozen.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 2, 2019)

Kushash said:


> We lost a player and I lost a leaf.
> 
> Don't feel bad for me I'll have a smoke and get over my loss in a few hours.
> 
> ...


What’s all the burnt and curled up leaf tips?


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 2, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> What’s all the burnt and curled up leaf tips?


*LOL!!!!*


----------



## Kushash (Jun 2, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> What’s all the burnt and curled up leaf tips?


As a grower I would like to hear your thoughts 1st!




Opie1971 said:


> *LOL!!!!*


Did you just LOL yourself?


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 2, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Did you just LOL yourself?


Yep


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 2, 2019)

Kushash said:


> As a grower I would like to hear your thoughts 1st!


Huh? Hell if I know, that’s why I asked.


----------



## J.James (Jun 2, 2019)

Kushash said:


> We lost a player and I lost a leaf.
> 
> Don't feel bad for me I'll have a smoke and get over my loss in a few hours.
> 
> ...


What did you spray on your plants before taking this photo? I bet that's why the leaf tips are curled down @Opie1971 they are wet and trying to shed water. As far as the leaf damage, It's normal reabsorption of the plant's stored nutrients.
(Worst case scenario, might be the new Cannabis Super Bug! If it is you will need to use extra virgin olive oil and coat the plant from top to bottom and place in full sun for 4 - 6 hours. This only affects people in legal states though. Smart little buggers)


----------



## Kushash (Jun 2, 2019)

J.James said:


> What did you spray on your plants before taking this photo? I bet that's why the leaf tips are curled down @Opie1971 they are wet and trying to shed water. As far as the leaf damage, It's normal reabsorption of the plant's stored nutrients.
> (Worst case scenario, might be the new Cannabis Super Bug! If it is you will need to use extra virgin olive oil and coat the plant from top to bottom and place in full sun for 4 - 6 hours. This only affects people in legal states though. Smart little buggers)



I think he is referring to the leaf to the left of my pulled leaf in the last picture.
Here is what I was about to post when your post cam through:




Opie1971 said:


> Huh? Hell if I know, that’s why I asked.


OK!
You know I am always happy to talk about leaves. 

Burnt and curled leaf tips are generally a problem if they are in the upper areas of the plant.

In this case it is different. Look at the last picture. The leaf I plucked is touching a leaf that for the longest time was being humped by the leaf above it. It was getting less and less healthy being that way so I figured out a way to get it some air by separating the leaves and hooking the blades.

Other lower leaves have damage from a variety of things because they are in the way when doing things.

So far it seems the major deficiencies that would show up in those leaves N,P,K and Mg are a under control.

I fed them recently with the top dressings and they seem happy enough. Aside from a soon to be given top dressing with EWC I've got nothing to do but water and mist and monitor leaves for the next week or two.
​


----------



## Kushash (Jun 2, 2019)

J.James said:


> What did you spray on your plants before taking this photo? I bet that's why the leaf tips are curled down @Opie1971 they are wet and trying to shed water. As far as the leaf damage, It's normal reabsorption of the plant's stored nutrients.
> (Worst case scenario, might be the new Cannabis Super Bug! If it is you will need to use extra virgin olive oil and coat the plant from top to bottom and place in full sun for 4 - 6 hours. This only affects people in legal states though. Smart little buggers)


I sprayed water. It has been water for a bunch of days.
Sometimes it's seaweed extract, Epsom, or fish emulsion. Most of the time water.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 2, 2019)

Kushash said:


> As a grower I would like to hear your thoughts 1st!


I followed the flow chart to either Cal-Mag, or Boron.


----------



## J.James (Jun 2, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I followed the flow chart to either Cal-Mag, or Boron.


Definitely Boron, Be sure to flush what boron you do have out of your medium and replace it with a full feeding of the same product that originally gave you the issue! If tomorrow your plants look worse, Repeat.


----------



## Kushash (Jun 2, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I followed the flow chart to either Cal-Mag, or Boron.


Cool!
What is the cal/mag used for?
A Calcium problem? 
A Magnesium problem?
Both?


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 2, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Cool!
> What is the cal/mag used for?
> A Calcium problem?
> A Magnesium problem?
> Both?


I use them both liberally, as sarcasm.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 2, 2019)

And the winner is——- Kushash, the only competitor with 19 bladed leaves that hump each other. Hooray!!


----------



## Kushash (Jun 2, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> And the winner is——- Kushash, the only competitor with 19 bladed leaves that hump each other. Hooray!!


Please stop!
You're making my head swell!


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 2, 2019)

@Kushash I am pretty sure that is Cannabis Tuberculosis. You should cut it down and burn it immediately.


----------



## Kushash (Jun 2, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> @Kushash I am pretty sure that is Cannabis Tuberculosis. You should cut it down and burn it immediately.


I have a better idea, I'll go burn some of their older drier sisters right now. ::


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 2, 2019)

Kushash said:


> I have a better idea, I'll go burn some of their older drier sisters right now. ::


You're in luck. I do volunteer disposal for just such things.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 3, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> You're in luck. I do volunteer disposal for just such things.


----------



## Kushash (Jun 3, 2019)

Transplanted my CBD Jam plants into 5 gallon pots.

Thought I had a thrip problem in the veg tent looking at the leaf at the top of the picture at about 11 o'clock. It has some type of variegation IDK. No black dots is a good sign.
Also notice it is the only blade on the plant like that, another good sign I guess.
Another one of the CBD plants also has a variegated leaf.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 4, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Transplanted my CBD Jam plants into 5 gallon pots.
> 
> Thought I had a thrip problem in the veg tent looking at the leaf at the top of the picture at about 11 o'clock. It has some type of variegation IDK. No black dots is a good sign.
> Also notice it is the only blade on the plant like that, another good sign I guess.
> Another one of the CBD plants also has a variegated leaf.


Get rid of the leaf?


----------



## Kushash (Jun 4, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Get rid of the leaf?


I think it's harmless, I'll gamble that it is.
From a distance I really thought it was thrips. 
Broke out the magnifier and was relieved to see no black dots that signify thrips.

Damn!
6 days since I updated.

@H.A.F. is killing it with an impressive yield, I can see now why you pegged him as a contender.
Glad he's not around anymore to tease me when I post my pics.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 4, 2019)

Kushash said:


> I think it's harmless, I'll gamble that it is.
> From a distance I really thought it was thrips.
> Broke out the magnifier and was relieved to see no black dots that signify thrips.
> 
> ...


Just not watching the thread. Like I said - if you need me just yell


----------



## Kushash (Jun 4, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Just not watching the thread. Like I said - if you need me just yell


Nice Canopy!


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 4, 2019)

Got my replacement driver today, so I am back to full power.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 4, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Nice Canopy!
> View attachment 4344992 View attachment 4344993


I just have a low tolerance for unnecessary bullsh!t  Feel free to chat on my page.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 4, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I just have a low tolerance for unnecessary bullsh!t


That's a good one, dude!


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 4, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> That's a good one, dude!


To clarify, fun and witty banter is not unnecessary


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 4, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> To clarify, fun and witty banter is not unnecessary


You should join the lettuce comp. That's going to be a hoot.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 4, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> You should join the lettuce comp. That's going to be a hoot.


thanks, but I'm just growing for a while.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 4, 2019)

Just because I don't feel like re-doing the pic with a number, here you go.
The Dyna-gro plant has some autumn showing.

The others still look like burnt ass.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 4, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Just because I don't feel like re-doing the pic with a number, here you go.
> The Dyna-gro plant has some autumn showing.
> View attachment 4345110
> The others still look like burnt ass.


That's not that bad. No curl, little burn. I thought you nuked it or something.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 4, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> That's not that bad. No curl, little burn. I thought you nuked it or something.


Thanks - first time seeing colors on the skunk.

Nope, they all had the same pH pen issue, this one just took it different and never got worse after I fixed it. I really don't think any of them have gotten worse - they just don't get better.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 4, 2019)

Man I love my raspberry moonshine


----------



## dstroy (Jun 4, 2019)

Maybe chonkin’ up? Would be nice. Some need support the branches are ridiculous and floppy on that one. I cleaned it up for the last time a few days ago, now it’s a waiting game.


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 5, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> That's not that bad. No curl, little burn. I thought you nuked it or something.


He did but he removed all the nuked leaves.


----------



## J.James (Jun 5, 2019)

​


H.A.F. said:


> _*The dark makes it think it is about to die, so it produces whatever extra trich's it can in one last ditch effort to catch pollen - and that it takes 3 days to see any results.*_
> View attachment 4345410​


All jokes aside, These plants already think they are going to die. Without photosynthesis, they will _*Because they are starving!*_

_Plants need 3 things to grow._​
Light​
Water​
Carbon Dioxide​

Photosynthetic organisms are photoautotrophs, which means that they are able to synthesize food directly from carbon dioxide and water using energy from light. Carbon dioxide is converted into sugars in a process called carbon fixation; photosynthesis captures energy from sunlight to convert carbon dioxide into carbohydrate.

Without leaves, The plant cant do this!

Keep following that "Feeding Chart" and you will continue to get the same results - Burnt Leaves and Unripe Crops.​


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 5, 2019)

J.James said:


> All jokes aside, These plants already think they are going to die. Without photosynthesis, they will _*Because they are starving!*_
> 
> _Plants need 3 things to grow._​
> Light​
> ...


But they aren't growing anymore. They're done - or will be in 3-5 days. I didn't prune any more leaves on the ones still growing.
Also, it was feeding at the wrong pH for almost a month due to faulty equipment and me not checking - not the schedule. I use it as a reference, and never fed them what the thing said usually 50%.


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 5, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> But they aren't growing anymore. *They're done - or will be in 3-5 days.* I didn't prune any more leaves on the ones still growing.
> Also, it was feeding at the wrong pH for almost a month due to faulty equipment and me not checking - not the schedule. I use it as a reference, and never fed them what the thing said usually 50%.


Not even close. 

It's also laughable to think that cannabis 'catches pollen' with resin. The pistils are what 'catch the pollen'. 

In regards to dark cycles before harvest, I'd encourage you to do some side-by-sides with clones. I did some tests about 17 years ago on about a dozen different strains.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 5, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> Not even close.
> 
> It's also laughable to think that cannabis 'catches pollen' with resin. The pistils are what 'catch the pollen'.
> 
> In regards to dark cycles before harvest, I'd encourage you to do some side-by-sides with clones. I did some tests about 17 years ago on about a dozen different strains.


Again - you are nothing if not adversarial.

Reading is fundamental. Did I say any of those things actually happen? Quick answer - NO!

Those are things posted in blogs like this and I ACKNOWLEDGE that they are not scientific. Putting them in the dark falls under the "can't hurt" category. Like splitting the stem. Might help, Might not.

Get a life and go bug someone else. I didn't know I had to re-unwatch the thread after commenting. Sorry guys.


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 5, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Again - you are nothing if not adversarial.
> 
> Reading is fundamental. Did I say any of those things actually happen? Quick answer - NO!
> 
> ...


Do you know what I'd put in the category of 'absolutely will hurt'? Harvesting weeks before a plant is ripe. 

And it's not that I'm singling you out, I'm actually indifferent to how your grow turns out, you just make yourself an easy target with the stuff you post. People have tried to help you in this thread but your ego won't allow it. It's been entertaining to say the least .


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 5, 2019)

@H.A.F. 
I know you aren't interested in SIP's, but you should give them a look. I call it the hydro of soil. No nutes, no watering, no ph, nothing really to go wrong, you just watch it do it's thing and keep a tub full of water with a garden hose. It does the rest.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 5, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> @H.A.F.
> I know you aren't interested in SIP's, but you should give them a look. I call it the hydro of soil. No nutes, no watering, no ph, nothing really to go wrong, you just watch it do it's thing and keep a tub full of water with a garden hose. It does the rest.


Thanks. When you first posted the buckets you were setting up with what looked like frozen hay-water I thought it was another one of your jokes 
I really don't mind the frequent-regular tasks, I'm retired and it keeps me busy (and cognizant of what day it is LOL). I haven't even heard of that before, but I looked into other "simpler" systems like the auto-pots and stuff, but I decided against for the same reason. Me testing all the different nutes was my version of simplifying things. And I think I found my answer. We'll see if my theories pan out in the final harvest(s).

I am getting a bag of that Fruit and Flower in your vid and giving that a try. I top-dress my tomatoes - makes sense. Is that in and of itself a "complete" grow feed, or do you still need base nutrients to go with your watering?

While you're here, have you ever dried a plant whole, and would you recommend it? These are the first plants I have had small enough to fit in that wardrobe whole.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 5, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I am getting a bag of that Fruit and Flower in your vid and giving that a try. I top-dress my tomatoes - makes sense. Is that in and of itself a "complete" grow feed, or do you still need base nutrients to go with your watering?


I'd consider it a bloom enhancer really. Although, you can amend with it from the start and touch up later if needed. It's good stuff. I'd just do what the bag says, it gives you a couple options.


H.A.F. said:


> While you're here, have you ever dried a plant whole, and would you recommend it? These are the first plants I have had small enough to fit in that wardrobe whole.


I have dried a plant whole. Messy when you go to trim it up, but dry is dry imo. It does dry slower because there is more to dry and it wicks from the stems. You can use different methods for different things. Like say right now it is super dry where you live. I'd consider drying the plant more or less whole to slow down drying. If it's been rainy and super humid, I'd cut it up smaller so that it dries out faster. You don't always need to look for the one way to do something and do it that way all the time. Everyone has their own way of drying and curing. Now I just cut off a cola, trim the loose stuff off of it and put it in a hanging drier. 3-5 days later it's done drying and ready to smoke. I trim up the dry stuff and nug it out. I jar it up at that point and conveniently it cures at the same time. When I remember I open it up and feel them. They get wetter after sitting in there for a few days so I open up the jars and when I remember again I close them up. After a while I pop a boveda pack in there and call it good.
You can do it the way you are planning, or many ways. 

I'm retired, too.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 5, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I'd consider it a bloom enhancer really. Although, you can amend with it from the start and touch up later if needed. It's good stuff. I'd just do what the bag says, it gives you a couple options.
> 
> I have dried a plant whole. Messy when you go to trim it up, but dry is dry imo. It does dry slower because there is more to dry and it wicks from the stems. You can use different methods for different things. Like say right now it is super dry where you live. I'd consider drying the plant more or less whole to slow down drying. If it's been rainy and super humid, I'd cut it up smaller so that it dries out faster. You don't always need to look for the one way to do something and do it that way all the time. Everyone has their own way of drying and curing. Now I just cut off a cola, trim the loose stuff off of it and put it in a hanging drier. 3-5 days later it's done drying and ready to smoke. I trim up the dry stuff and nug it out. I jar it up at that point and conveniently it cures at the same time. When I remember I open it up and feel them. They get wetter after sitting in there for a few days so I open up the jars and when I remember again I close them up. After a while I pop a boveda pack in there and call it good.
> You can do it the way you are planning, or many ways.
> ...


I've dried many ways too, and my little cedar closet helps with the humidity while they get there. I usually just hang the cola, but if it was better to do whole but there were tricks, I wanted to learn them  I agree trimming around the top would be a bear.

This is what I ended up with from that monster-crop clone that was in with the contest plants. They all dried as cola, but for curing I snip them apart. Ended up with just under 100g, and it'll be cured in another 2 weeks. The center are 2 I left whole, left is the tops, and right are the nugs from those tops. About ping-pong ball size nugs.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 5, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I've dried many ways too, and my little cedar closet helps with the humidity while they get there. I usually just hang the cola, but if it was better to do whole but there were tricks, I wanted to learn them  I agree trimming around the top would be a bear.
> 
> This is what I ended up with from that monster-crop clone that was in with the contest plants. They all dried as cola, but for curing I snip them apart. Ended up with just under 100g, and it'll be cured in another 2 weeks. The center are 2 I left whole, left is the tops, and right are the nugs from those tops. About ping-pong ball size nugs.
> View attachment 4345618


They sell big glass airtight latching jars at michaels here, pretty cheap. If you need some more storage space or whatever. They're nice in the kitchen too.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 5, 2019)

dstroy said:


> They sell big glass airtight latching jars at michaels here, pretty cheap. If you need some more storage space or whatever. They're nice in the kitchen too.


I bought a 6-pack of the half-gallon mason jars at Wally-world. We think alike in this, because I already have them in the dishwasher  Haven't needed them yet, but it is probably the cheapest/best way to store the 4 plants separately.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 5, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I've dried many ways too, and my little cedar closet helps with the humidity while they get there. I usually just hang the cola, but if it was better to do whole but there were tricks, I wanted to learn them  I agree trimming around the top would be a bear.
> 
> This is what I ended up with from that monster-crop clone that was in with the contest plants. They all dried as cola, but for curing I snip them apart. Ended up with just under 100g, and it'll be cured in another 2 weeks. The center are 2 I left whole, left is the tops, and right are the nugs from those tops. About ping-pong ball size nugs.
> View attachment 4345618


Do you have a light in the cab or are you drying them in the pots?


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 5, 2019)

My last thoughts on the dark period before harvest.

I read a lot, there is a lot of info, most of it conjecture. Many people do it, many don't.

Also from what I've read, claims that the darkness period produces more trichomes, makes it more resinous, or whatever being the main benefit has actually has nothing to do with it . Whether it would naturally - or because of the dark - who cares, any new trichomes wouldn't be ripe or have a noticeable THC content anyway.
*
But* it is scientific fact that light degrades THC. So any trichomes that RIPEN during those last days will not be blasted with the best light that my money can buy, but will ripen in darkness. And this is done when you are seeing the ripening and planning on harvest.

This part makes a lot of sense, and would account for a plant with a dark period being a little better than one without. Even if people that did it guessed wrong as to why it got better.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 5, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Do you have a light in the cab or are you drying them in the pots?


No lights just ventilation, so right now they are just sitting in the darkness. I think individual limbs will be less of a pain than whole plants, so i'll dry them regular.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 5, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> No lights just ventilation, so right now they are just sitting in the darkness. I think individual limbs will be less of a pain than whole plants, so i'll dry them regular.


Oh, ok. No, I haven't dried like that before. I thought you were talking about cutting at the base and hanging the whole thing upside down or something. I thought you put up a lights off pic until I couldn't see the lights.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 6, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Oh, ok. No, I haven't dried like that before. I thought you were talking about cutting at the base and hanging the whole thing upside down or something. I thought you put up a lights off pic until I couldn't see the lights.


I was - and it would be a pain - and that is not what is pictured 

I think drying it like that you would have to smoke the roots right? (for homebrewer, it's a joke...)

Nah, I just figured that they are going to ripen regardless, they just won't be photosynthesizing - which can't hurt since they don't have a lot of foliage.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 6, 2019)

@H.A.F. How old were your plants when you put them under 12/12?


----------



## J.James (Jun 6, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> @H.A.F. How old were your plants when you put them under 12/12?


Here is a link to his April 16th post



H.A.F. said:


> #125
> Officially into month 2 and flipped. I skipped doing a flush since they haven't been fed much in veg, but they each got their first "flower" or "transitional" feed depending on what the nute company calls it. Still have that in the back pocket if there's issues.
> 
> I pruned the lower fan leaves (node 3) and tucked the fan leaves around the lower 4 shoots (nodes 3 and 4)
> View attachment 4318870


So, 4 weeks and a day before he flipped them​


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 6, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I bought a 6-pack of the half-gallon mason jars at Wally-world. We think alike in this, because I already have them in the dishwasher  Haven't needed them yet, but it is probably the cheapest/best way to store the 4 plants separately.


I use a 5 gal bucket and boveda packs.
That way I don't have to burp a dozen jars everyday. Then once cured I jar them and store in a dark closet.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 6, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> *But* it is scientific fact that light degrades THC. So any trichomes that RIPEN during those last days will not be blasted with the best light that my money can buy, but will ripen in darkness. And this is done when you are seeing the ripening and planning on harvest.


You can also trim it off as needed and let the lower canopy finish. Like grapes, you don't go pick every grape off when it is done, you pluck them off as they ripen. Grapes isn't a good example, corn might be a better one. Not seed corn that dries down to 20% moisture and then gets harvested with a combine, I mean sweet corn. You don't go chop down the whole field because some ears are done. Tomatoes might be the best example.
But this is just my opinion, and everyone has one.

Edit: I'm not positive, but I thought it was uv that degrades thc after harvest, not light. Unless an led is throwing out uv....*like this beotch*:


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 6, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> You can also trim it off as needed and let the lower canopy finish. Like grapes, you don't go pick every grape off when it is done, you pluck them off as they ripen. Grapes isn't a good example, corn might be a better one. Not seed corn that dries down to 20% moisture and then gets harvested with a combine, I mean sweet corn. You don't go chop down the whole field because some ears are done. Tomatoes might be the best example.
> But this is just my opinion, and everyone has one.
> 
> Edit: I'm not positive, but I thought it was uv that degrades thc after harvest, not light. Unless an led is throwing out uv....*like this beotch*:
> View attachment 4345856 View attachment 4345857


@H.A.F. do not stare directly at your monitor when looking at that picture.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 6, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> @H.A.F. do not stare directly at your monitor when looking at that picture.


I’M BLIND PERM!! I’M BLIND!!!


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 6, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Tomatoes might be the best example.
> But this is just my opinion, and everyone has one.
> 
> Edit: I'm not positive, but I thought it was uv that degrades thc after harvest, not light. Unless an led is throwing out uv....*like this beotch*:
> View attachment 4345856 View attachment 4345857


Yes tomatoes compares to what you are saying. But not like the big tomatoes where you only have one or two in a stem, and they get ripe at the same time, but like cherry tomatoes where there's a bunch on a stem, and the top ones usually get ripe first... unless you sell to a grocery store and cut them when the first one turns so they are ripe by the time it gets to the store... Unless you are talking about the whole plant, where you only pick the ripe tomatoes - then you're spot on  

I was thinking about that just because I now obviously have room to have both a plant waiting to be harvested, and some of the limbs hanging above it. But the tops were all on the same plane(ish) and seem to be similarly ripe.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 6, 2019)

Oh, and I keep my weed in the dark when it's harvested. I don't know if my QB's have any specific UV bulbs, but I believe that lights with "full-spectrum" have some in there somewhere.


----------



## Go go n chill (Jun 6, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I'd consider it a bloom enhancer really. Although, you can amend with it from the start and touch up later if needed. It's good stuff. I'd just do what the bag says, it gives you a couple options.
> 
> I have dried a plant whole. Messy when you go to trim it up, but dry is dry imo. It does dry slower because there is more to dry and it wicks from the stems. You can use different methods for different things. Like say right now it is super dry where you live. I'd consider drying the plant more or less whole to slow down drying. If it's been rainy and super humid, I'd cut it up smaller so that it dries out faster. You don't always need to look for the one way to do something and do it that way all the time. Everyone has their own way of drying and curing. Now I just cut off a cola, trim the loose stuff off of it and put it in a hanging drier. 3-5 days later it's done drying and ready to smoke. I trim up the dry stuff and nug it out. I jar it up at that point and conveniently it cures at the same time. When I remember I open it up and feel them. They get wetter after sitting in there for a few days so I open up the jars and when I remember again I close them up. After a while I pop a boveda pack in there and call it good.
> You can do it the way you are planning, or many ways.
> ...


My 2 cents on “drying “ if you want optimum flavor and aroma you need to closely monitor humidity and temperatures in your “drying closet” I think the word drying is a little bit misleading . It’s true that you are drying it but you need to do it slowly. Need to keep the humidity levels around 55-60% humidity and temps cool 65-67. This is what works for me and I have tested it


----------



## J.James (Jun 6, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> My 2 cents on “drying “ if you want optimum flavor and aroma you need to closely monitor humidity and temperatures in your “drying closet” I think the word drying is a little bit misleading . It’s true that you are drying it but you need to do it slowly. Need to keep the humidity levels around 55-60% humidity and temps cool 65-67. This is what works for me and I have tested it


What time frame do you shoot for? 7 - 9 days?


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 6, 2019)

J.James said:


> What time frame do you shoot for? 7 - 9 days?


Yes please. Everything I have read says closer to 45-55%rH, same temps but maybe a little higher range (like 75)


----------



## Go go n chill (Jun 6, 2019)

Yes 


J.James said:


> What time frame do you shoot for? 7 - 9 days?


7 minimum, the room should feel cool ya know?


----------



## J.James (Jun 6, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> Yes
> 
> 7 minimum, the room should feel cool ya know?


7 to 9 days I find gives me the best tasting and smoothest smoke. Then I use a bovida pack for the first 2 weeks when I jar it to slow it down even more. Then a nice 4 to 6 week cure will open up undertone flavors


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 6, 2019)

I found my favorite variant of my Voidwalker and am trying a test breeding batch with Northern Lights.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 6, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> I found my favorite variant of my Voidwalker and am trying a test breeding batch with Northern Lights.
> 
> View attachment 4345954


That's purdy!


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 6, 2019)

Got some new genetics in the mail today.
Time to start hunting for something that works in my OP. The GG4 is great smoke, but, it not easy to clone, sometimes 3 wks, 10 week flower time, and not a heavy producer. Will keep a few moms and run a few for head stash.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 6, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> View attachment 4346015 View attachment 4346016 Got some new genetics in the mail today.
> Time to start hunting for something that works in my OP. The GG4 is great smoke, but, it not easy to clone, sometimes 3 wks, 10 week flower time, and not a heavy producer. Will keep a few moms and run a few for head stash.


A big Thanks @ J James


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 6, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> View attachment 4346015 View attachment 4346016 Got some new genetics in the mail today.
> Time to start hunting for something that works in my OP. The GG4 is great smoke, but, it not easy to clone, sometimes 3 wks, 10 week flower time, and not a heavy producer. Will keep a few moms and run a few for head stash.


Interplanetary development! I got a t-press from them, and they sent me a handful of stickers and bags like that.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 6, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Interplanetary development! I got a t-press from them, and they sent me a handful of stickers and bags like that.


I haven't checked the web site yet. What's a t-press?


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 6, 2019)

@H.A.F. you have sold me on Robert's Skunk#1. Your plants have great structure and 8 week ready. That would be a nice tray with 64 of them colas!


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 6, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> I haven't checked the web site yet. What's a t-press?


Just got it off amazon. For pressing keif into pucks. If you smoke it, it's a lot less messy that way.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 6, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> @H.A.F. you have sold me on Robert's Skunk#1. Your plants have great structure and 8 week ready. That would be a nice tray with 64 of them colas!


They do even better when not grown in competitions


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 6, 2019)

Since you guys are playing nice, here's some bud-porn you don't see often. Beautifully decarbed nugs  Tasty and potent.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 6, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Just got it off amazon. For pressing keif into pucks. If you smoke it, it's a lot less messy that way.


I just checked the site. Guess that's where he got the bags.
I honestly don't go after kief much. I make wax and am setting up a "lab" to start making vape carts. I personally find dabs to strong of a smoke, makes me cough horribly. I just got some screens to start dry sifting though and looking forward to that. I love hash, just haven't set up for it yet, my younger fans don't even know what hash is.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 6, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Since you guys are playing nice, here's some bud-porn you don't see often. Beautifully decarbed nugs  Tasty and potent.
> View attachment 4346048


Decarb, whatcha makin!


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 6, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> I just checked the site. Guess that's where he got the bags.
> I honestly don't go after kief much. I make wax and am setting up a "lab" to start making vape carts. I personally find dabs to strong of a smoke, makes me cough horribly. I just got some screens to start dry sifting though and looking forward to that. I love hash, just haven't set up for it yet, my younger fans don't even know what hash is.


Since finally having a stockpile of flowers, I have removed the keif-screens from my grinders. I'd rather keep it with the weed. I do the dry sift with all my trim and have plenty. If you have any Q's about it lemme know. I decarb it for budder mostly. Got the puck-press before the Nova. Haven't used it since.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 6, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Decarb, whatcha makin!


Keif is for budder and oil and making things. The flowers just get eaten. As is, mix it in food, whatever. I think there is too much waste decarbing the flowers then using them to infuse something. The keif I don't even sift out of the budder.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 6, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Keif is for budder and oil and making things. The flowers just get eaten. As is, mix it in food, whatever. I think there is too much waste decarbing the flowers then using them to infuse something. The keif I don't even sift out of the budder.


making! Still have a pound of butter. As well as some PB fudge. I made my butter a few months back when I had about a pound of cured flower just hanging out. So I decarded 3 zips and made 3 lbs of buffer and the wife made cookies and fudge that will hurt you if not eaten responsibly. Edibles are my weekend thing, I've gotten my dosing down so that I get a good uplifting get shite done buzz for about 3 hours, then it's a crash and burn when I sit down and light a joint.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 6, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Since finally having a stockpile of flowers, I have removed the keif-screens from my grinders. I'd rather keep it with the weed. I do the dry sift with all my trim and have plenty. If you have any Q's about it lemme know. I decarb it for budder mostly. Got the puck-press before the Nova. Haven't used it since.


I never get kief in my grinder, unless I grind the weed, then put it in the freezer for an hour, then give it a Happy Gilmore happy tap a couple time, and then repaet.
That will get you some grinder kief, and a joint with no kick...so why?


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 6, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> I just checked the site. Guess that's where he got the bags.
> I honestly don't go after kief much. I make wax and am setting up a "lab" to start making vape carts. I personally find dabs to strong of a smoke, makes me cough horribly. I just got some screens to start dry sifting though and looking forward to that. I love hash, just haven't set up for it yet, my younger fans don't even know what hash is.


Hmm, you just reminded me that I have a set of bubble bags I never tried out. I don't like too strong of a stone, so I will probably just sprinkle it on some flower, but might be nice to try.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 6, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> making! Still have a pound of butter. As well as some PB fudge. I made my butter a few months back when I had about a pound of cured flower just hanging out. So I decarded 3 zips and made 3 lbs of buffer and the wife made cookies and fudge that will hurt you if not eaten responsibly. Edibles are my weekend thing, I've gotten my dosing down so that I get a good uplifting get shite done buzz for about 3 hours, then it's a crash and burn when I sit down and light a joint.


With the Nova, the thing I like is that it never gets above 120F. The chick that invented it put a sensor in there, and it maintains a good decarb temp, and it bases the time on the weight of what is in there. Never been disappointed. It would suck doing 3oz though.

Since they obviously did a lot of research, I emailed her and asked if they could look into long term storage. They get a lot of stuff tested, so I asked about THC degradation over time and whether it would be better to store it decarbed or not, Whether infused oil or budder lasted longer, if it was better to freeze or refrigerate, etc. She got back to me and said it would definitely be a selling point to look into but it would obviously take time. Might have been a blow-off. We'll see.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 6, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> I never get kief in my grinder.


Depends on the strain. My GDP had pistils made of Kevlar that will stay in the top of the grinder as the leafy-bits fall through, and brittle trichomes that shower the grinder with keif. The skunk is sticky and has none. All is dried, cured, and stored the same.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 6, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> @H.A.F. do not stare directly at your monitor when looking at that picture.


If you or a loved one has been diagnosed with UVB blindness, you may be entitled to financial compensation


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 6, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> If you or a loved one has been diagnosed with UVB blindness, you may be entitled to financial compensation


Larry H Parker got me 1.21 million.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 6, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Larry H Parker got me 1.21 million.


Were you issued defective combat earplugs?


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 6, 2019)

JG WENTWORTH!


----------



## J.James (Jun 6, 2019)

Jelly Biscuit
 
Dank Sinatra


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 6, 2019)

My Northern Lights (also from ILGM) Took 7 flower clones from her a few days ago. Whoever was talking about Robert Bergman's seeds, it's the only seeds I've purchased, so I have no comparison - but I see no reason to go elsewhere.


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 6, 2019)

Hey @H.A.F., did any of your NL from ILGM end up male? They were supposedly fem, but last one I dropped was male.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 6, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Hey @H.A.F., did any of your NL from ILGM end up male? They were supposedly fem, but last one I dropped was male.


Not so far. I have had some not pop, but they replace them. Other than that everything has been good. They do sell reggies, so a mix-up is possible. I'm guessing the dudes in Amsterdam are probably pretty baked at work  But even when I beat the hell out of a plant I get a good harvest.


----------



## THT (Jun 6, 2019)

Brandywine looking better than anticipated. Still not very loud though


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 7, 2019)

I just ordered some sugar factory and purple voodoo from bigworm69 I'm getting excited for that sugar factory the cube crossed with wedding cake mmmm


----------



## J.James (Jun 7, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> My Northern Lights (also from ILGM) Took 7 flower clones from her a few days ago. Whoever was talking about Robert Bergman's seeds, it's the only seeds I've purchased, so I have no comparison - but I see no reason to go elsewhere.
> View attachment 4346165


Looks like you have some rusty leaves starting on this plant also. When I was using fox farm lineup and having issues with overfeeding there was a line of thought that really helped me out. A plant will only uptake what it can use to aid in Photosynthesis. Nutrient companies base their recommended dose based on a 1000 watt or greater light source (watts from the wall). So if you are using a 250 watt LED (watts from the wall) you should only feed 1/4th the recommended dose. Furthermore, You should divide that dose by how many times you water in a week. I see your tag on some pots say "Feed, Feed, Water." That would make each feeding 1/8th the recommended strength.

*Give these video a watch, Some good info. *


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 7, 2019)

I have been using 50% as a rule of thumb, but that's good info. Keep in mind, this one had about 3 weeks (early) being fed the wrong pH too. There are no signs on the newer fan leaves but I'm watching.

Believe it or not, I do read, listen, etc. I have come up with a new "schedule" I am trying on my younglings. Since pH-ing low ppm water is a pain, I divided up the recommended feeding stuff into the actual NPK nute parts, and the supplements (micro's, microbes, etc.). I'm not planning on dropping the percentage below 50% on the ones that have little to no NPK %

I am going to adjust as needed, probably based on the above, but I am doing the feed, then splitting the supplements into the next two watering's, with the 3rd "feed" just being one of the supplements to give a few ppm to adjust.

The feed-feed-water was based on the gen-hydro feeding schedule recommendation, and after mixing it their ppm per feed was about half what the other three were at the same stage, so I think that was taken into account on their part.


----------



## J.James (Jun 7, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I have been using 50% as a rule of thumb, but that's good info. Keep in mind, this one had about 3 weeks (early) being fed the wrong pH too. There are no signs on the newer fan leaves but I'm watching.
> 
> Believe it or not, I do read, listen, etc. I have come up with a new "schedule" I am trying on my younglings. Since pH-ing low ppm water is a pain, I divided up the recommended feeding stuff into the actual NPK nute parts, and the supplements (micro's, microbes, etc.). I'm not planning on dropping the percentage below 50% on the ones that have little to no NPK %
> 
> ...


Just take a few minutes and watch the 2 videos, It might open up a new line of thought for ya.

Edit: Wrong water PH isn't a huge deal in a soil grow, But its a hard statement to believe for most growers. With that said, When you replace your PH pen buy an "Oakton Eco Tester PH2". Yes, they are expensive but it will last you a lifetime. Best PH pen on the market IMO


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 7, 2019)

Heres how my trim has been pressing lately  not as fun as pressing hash but for the leaves I didnt want on my bud I cant complain I just pick little bits a leaf and collect it thru the week and press it


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 7, 2019)

J.James said:


> Just take a few minutes and watch the 2 videos, It might open up a new line of thought for ya.
> 
> Edit: Wrong water PH isn't a huge deal in a soil grow, But its a hard statement to believe for most growers. With that said, When you replace your PH pen buy an "Oakton Eco Tester PH2". Yes, they are expensive but it will last you a lifetime. Best PH pen on the market IMO


How often to you recalibrate with that pen jw


----------



## J.James (Jun 7, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> How often to you recalibrate with that pen jw


When I first got it, Every week. Then between grows it sat for 3 months or so and the storage liquid I keep in the cap dried up. Tested it and it was still right on point, So I thought I would let it go until it was reading off, then calibrate it. That was 3 years ago. Lets for shits and grins test it today and see if it is off.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 7, 2019)

J.James said:


> When I first got it, Every week. Then between grows it sat for 3 months or so and the storage liquid I keep in the cap dried up. Tested it and it was still right on point, So I thought I would let it go until it was reading off, then calibrate it. That was 3 years ago. Lets for shits and grins test it today and see if it is off.


 awesome I think I know my next purchase


----------



## J.James (Jun 7, 2019)

4+ year old solution used in the test - Each reading took 10 - 12 sec
   

I Still PH my water for soaking seeds and foiler sprays. Also from time to time when my compost tea smell strong or funky, I will PH it to make sure nothing went wrong during the brewing process.


----------



## Way2-High (Jun 7, 2019)

Day 38 of 12/12.


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 7, 2019)

J.James said:


> Just take a few minutes and watch the 2 videos, It might open up a new line of thought for ya.
> 
> Edit: Wrong water PH isn't a huge deal in a soil grow, But its a hard statement to believe for most growers. With that said, *When you replace your PH pen buy an "Oakton Eco Tester PH2". Yes, they are expensive but it will last you a lifetime. Best PH pen on the market IMO*


I had one of those for a bit until it wouldn't calibrate any longer. Wound up buying a BlueLab that also stopped working at some point. Finally I bought a Hanna (https://hannainst.com/hi98128-phep-ph-tester.html?gclid=CIjX8ouK2OICFYO6wAodb44AkQ) with a replaceable probe. It's been 8 years now I think? Works great. Needs a new probe every few years or so.


----------



## J.James (Jun 7, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Day 38 of 12/12.
> View attachment 4346475


Perfect, Nice structure. Be ready to support those top colas when they bulk!

What are you feeding that thing?


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 7, 2019)

J.James said:


> Just take a few minutes and watch the 2 videos, It might open up a new line of thought for ya.
> 
> Edit: Wrong water PH isn't a huge deal in a soil grow, But its a hard statement to believe for most growers. With that said, When you replace your PH pen buy an "Oakton Eco Tester PH2". Yes, they are expensive but it will last you a lifetime. Best PH pen on the market IMO


https://www.rollitup.org/t/h-a-f-growing-stink-flowers-in-dirt-with-qbs.986443/page-24
From a few weeks ago - I was already well into that. and in a different post mentioned using up the other nutes trying to match the Dyna-Gro ratios.

Never got a response from @Big Perm on the question if you know anything about dyna-gro nutes.


----------



## Way2-High (Jun 7, 2019)

J.James said:


> Perfect, Nice structure. Be ready to support those top colas when they bulk!
> 
> What are you feeding that thing?


Feeding her hopes and dreams JJ, not sure what’s growing her so good the hopes or the dreams lol.


----------



## Way2-High (Jun 7, 2019)

But seriously I’m just giving her this mix of crap I got for free from my friend, I never get my water over 500ppm and I do my own figuring out what mix of them to get the NPK I want to give at certain stages of growth.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 7, 2019)

J.James said:


> Looks like you have some rusty leaves starting on this plant also. When I was using fox farm lineup and having issues with overfeeding there was a line of thought that really helped me out. A plant will only uptake what it can use to aid in Photosynthesis. Nutrient companies base their recommended dose based on a 1000 watt or greater light source (watts from the wall). So if you are using a 250 watt LED (watts from the wall) you should only feed 1/4th the recommended dose. Furthermore, You should divide that dose by how many times you water in a week. I see your tag on some pots say "Feed, Feed, Water." That would make each feeding 1/8th the recommended strength.
> 
> *Give these video a watch, Some good info. *


Maybe you can explain it, but at about the 9 minute mark his math goes sideways on me. How do you go from 5-15ml / week to 1ml / week? It does not extrapolate to that unless he is just explaining it wrong.

He actually says they recommend 450ppm/week, so we'll feed 90ppm. With no real explanation why.

Anyway, if you looked at the post I linked, I was already going down that road figuring stuff out on my own. It will be better directed now, but I'll keep playing with the data I have on hand.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 7, 2019)

I think the specific ratio of N to P to K (aside from the other goodies in the different bottles) was what I was concentrating on. I do know that if you put exactly what is on any of the feed charts in a gallon of water, you will get the ppm that is recommended on their chart - unless you have some strong tap water. So I was leaning away from ppm for those ratios - just because 500ppm of Flower Power and 500ppm of Fat Buds will have different ratios of NPK even at the same ppm. I did watch the vids, and will use it to guide my own experiments - especially the charting part during the grow stages.

As far as ppm goes, I was planning on about half of what is recommended. I like his method of reducing everything down to what 1ml contains for the starting math.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 7, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> But seriously I’m just giving her this mix of crap I got for free from my friend, I never get my water over 500ppm and I do my own figuring out what mix of them to get the NPK I want to give at certain stages of growth. View attachment 4346520


Dude you're growing a beast plant from the hip! Kudos fuking does!


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 7, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> But seriously I’m just giving her this mix of crap I got for free from my friend, I never get my water over 500ppm and I do my own figuring out what mix of them to get the NPK I want to give at certain stages of growth. View attachment 4346520


Try MegaCrop.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 7, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Try MegaCrop.


Comments like that are what have me deciding between different nute's LOL


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 7, 2019)

@homebrewer those CJs look great.
@Way2-High , that thing looks sickly, I would amend the feed with 40% bleach.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 7, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Comments like that are what have me deciding between different nute's LOL


I have been using it for a year now.
The new formula is a little hotter. As in the first formula didn't burn my place ts at 3x the recommended levels. Now they will.
But, and it's a big butt,(thanks sir mix a lot. I like it too), its buffers ph. I me er ph my rez. I check, but the plants are always..well ready to oarty.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 7, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> I have been using it for a year now.
> The new formula is a little hotter. As in the first formula didn't burn my place ts at 3x the recommended levels. Now they will.
> But, and it's a big butt,(thanks sir mix a lot. I like it too), its buffers ph. I me er ph my rez. I check, but the plants are always..well ready to oarty.


I'm actually happy with the Dyna-gro, just for the fact that it produced the loudest flowers. But even as bad as the 2 Fox Farms plant got, they'll still be heftier. So there's a happy medium in there somewhere (and I hope she's HOT!)


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 7, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I'm actually happy with the Dyna-gro, just for the fact that it produced the loudest flowers. But even as bad as the 2 Fox Farms plant got, they'll still be heftier. So there's a happy medium in there somewhere (and I hope she's HOT!)


I feel ya, but I am a stoner who works too hard to pay the Bill's. So, MC being a single nute that ph buffers itself, that's like a beer glass that never empties. M


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 7, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> I feel ya, but I am a stoner who works too hard to pay the Bill's. So, MC being a single nute that ph buffers itself, that's like a beer glass that never empties. M


We'll have to see if I end up with one of the Dyna-gro nute sets on here  Free beer is good beer.


----------



## J.James (Jun 7, 2019)

*Anyone wanna answer this question for this new member? *


DabberD0 said:


> I'm just intrigued in the canna honey process if anyone can help? How do you train bee to retrieve thc?


Edit - My sarcasm is acting up






Edit #2 - Somone already has provided misinformation for a very simple question - 
_Welcome to RIU new member_


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 7, 2019)

I don’t keep up with what I give my plants. I just give em what they ask for.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 8, 2019)

Forgot to put a number in the pic, but here was the gen-hydro plant pre-chop. Lots prettier with the leaves removed


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 8, 2019)

Here's the last pics on the gen-hydro harvest unless you want to watch it dry 
I do dry-sift instead of bubble, so here's the results on the 1st run.
  
Respectable amount of sugar for a plant that was bald... Instead of a second run, I save the trim in the freezer, then wash it with everclear to get oil. No big processes or messes. I have bubble-bags, but since I am decarbing the keif, loose does better.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 8, 2019)

The rewards. Been jarred for 3-4 weeks.
I've ne er known GG4 JW Cut, to be super loud, but the after grind smell is exquisite, chemi with a background of pine and a hint of chocolate. The smoke is smooth and tasty.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 8, 2019)

@H.A.F. did you buy or build that box?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 8, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> I feel ya, but I am a stoner who works too hard to pay the Bill's. So, MC being a single nute that ph buffers itself, that's like a beer glass that never empties. M


Preach on brother!!!


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 8, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Preach on brother!!!


I for realsies love MC. My only other alternative at this point would be to mix my own. That sounds like way too much work for me.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 8, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> I for realsies love MC. My only other alternative at this point would be to mix my own. That sounds like way too much work for me.


I agree... Just got a big bag the other day... Now im ready to grow!!!


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 8, 2019)

#115 I'm posting here because I didn't want to risk my number not being visible enough but I poked my phone in and snapped a couple lights out pics the buds are iceing up nice and made the flash kind of a blur in the bud areas but I will bust out the camera soon    happy growing!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 8, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> #115 I'm posting here because I didn't want to risk my number not being visible enough but I poked my phone in and snapped a couple lights out pics the buds are iceing up nice and made the flash kind of a blur in the bud areas but I will bust out the camera soonView attachment 4347005 View attachment 4347006 View attachment 4347007 View attachment 4347008 happy growing!!!


MASSIVE!!! NOW THAT IS A SEA OF GREEN!!!


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 8, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> @H.A.F. did you buy or build that box?


I made it. Need ideas? Here's a better pic of the set-up.

It's a 12x12 piece of tempered glass with strong magnets holding the sections together. 120 micron mesh just stapled on. When I eventually replace the screen I am going to cut grooves in the wood so the screen can attach like on a screen door, and be easier to take apart an clean. Oh, and a finger hole in the bottom to poke the glass up, and the notch to get your finger under it.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 8, 2019)

Not a complete number in the pic, so it's here. This was 210g wet. I think the difference is in the smaller tops right around the cola. Size and density wise this one beats the GH plant on the 8 outer limbs. Ended up just over a pound wet for the two.

Easily 3oz out of 2 small plants that got beat up in just over 12 weeks. There is hope for the world


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 8, 2019)

@Opie1971 that gelato is looking amazing I'm loving those knotty looking buds huge caylx's


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 8, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> @Opie1971 that gelato is looking amazing I'm loving those knotty looking buds huge caylx's


Thanks brother, I really like it too. I’m sure @Kushash will let me know just how many deficiency’s I have, lol.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 9, 2019)

Deficiencies.
Just here to help with the speling.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## J.James (Jun 9, 2019)

*Got some photos in 5 minutes before lights on*


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 9, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Not a complete number in the pic, so it's here. This was 210g wet. I think the difference is in the smaller tops right around the cola. Size and density wise this one beats the GH plant on the 8 outer limbs. Ended up just over a pound wet for the two.
> 
> Easily 3oz out of 2 small plants that got beat up in just over 12 weeks. There is hope for the world
> View attachment 4347084


Thank goodness that there is... And the plants are awesome y the way!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 9, 2019)

J.James said:


> *Got some photos in 5 minutes before lights on*
> View attachment 4347257 View attachment 4347258 View attachment 4347259 View attachment 4347260 View attachment 4347262


Nice


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 9, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> View attachment 4347261


All the time!!!


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 9, 2019)

QUESTION

Someone mentioned recycling soil, but I don't remember who or I would just bug them. I had been saving mine for vegetables, but was hesitant to reuse it for weed. One example is that I had a slight gnat problem, and pH problems with the grow, and wouldn't want to doom a new plant.

What do you do to rejuvenate the soil? Does it need to be pasteurized or cleansed in any way? Does it need to be slurry tested and amended to get the pH right? Any info would be helpful. So far I have just busted up the root-balls and sifted most of the roots.

Thanks.

Oh, one last pic of those two. Maybe another one in a week. The "autumn" leaves have already curled, so my hunch (that you guys probably already knew but I figured out on my own) is that if the leaves have enough sugar, they don't curl.


----------



## J.James (Jun 9, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> QUESTION
> 
> Someone mentioned recycling soil, but I don't remember who or I would just bug them. I had been saving mine for vegetables, but was hesitant to reuse it for weed. One example is that I had a slight gnat problem, and pH problems with the grow, and wouldn't want to doom a new plant.
> 
> ...


*J.James Soil Recipe:*

1 Part Base (Coco Coir, Peat Moss, PittMoss)
1 Part Aeration/Drainage (Pumice, Rice Hulls, Grow Stones)
1/2 Part Premium Thermal Compost *(Compost is the single most important ingredient, Don't be cheep.)*
1/2 Part Vermicompost or Worm Castings

*Per Cubic Foot of total soil volume add:*
1 Cup Gypsum
1 Cup Oyster Shell Flour
1 Cup Basalt
3 Cups BuildASoil Craft Blend

*Mix and plant right away or tuck away and let compost for a couple of weeks first.*

*Re-amend Old Soil Recipe:*

*Per Cubic Foot of Old Soil add:*
1/2 Gallon of Premium Thermal Compost
1/2 Gallon of Vermicompost or Worm Castings
1/2 Cup Gypsum
1/2 Cup Oyster Shell Flour
1/2 Cup Basalt
1/2 Cup Kashi Blend
2 Cups BuildASoil Craft Blend

*Compost for 2 - 3 weeks before use.*


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 9, 2019)

J.James said:


> *J.James Soil Recipe:*


I'll save this with the other recipes I have found and probably try it at some point  so thanks.

What I meant was like from the 2 plants that I just harvested I have enough soil to re-use. I have a handful of clones going, and if nothing else it would be great to keep the recycled stuff at least to fill solo cups. 

My soil was a 50/50 mix of the Fox Farms Happy Frog and Lucky Dog. Not too expensive, but I re-use hooks and twist-ties LOL


----------



## J.James (Jun 9, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I'll save this with the other recipes I have found and probably try it at some point  so thanks.
> 
> What I meant was like from the 2 plants that I just harvested I have enough soil to re-use. I have a handful of clones going, and if nothing else it would be great to keep the recycled stuff at least to fill solo cups.
> 
> My soil was a 50/50 mix of the Fox Farms Happy Frog and Lucky Dog. Not too expensive, but I re-use hooks and twist-ties LOL


You would need to flush the soil of salts, do this just like you do a plant flush until you get low PPM runoff. Also over the 3 weeks you compost your old soil down, it needs to stay moist. 10% water by soil volume is the perfect amount added weekly. This would be too hot for seedlings unless you compost it down.

I find that my medium is the most expensive part of my grow


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 9, 2019)

J.James said:


> You would need to flush the soil of salts, do this just like you do a plant flush until you get low PPM runoff. Also over the 3 weeks you compost your old soil down, it needs to stay moist. 10% water by soil volume is the perfect amount added weekly. This would be too hot for seedlings unless you compost it down.
> 
> *I find that my medium is the most expensive part of my grow*


BINGO!
That's why I take the "cheap" way out. I got a recipe that had about a dozen ingredients from worm castings to mico's, and the complete mix was about $200 between amazon and other suppliers. Ended up with enough to fill 4 five-gallon pots, and burnt the shit out of the plants because I did something wrong - or they forgot to post some crucial step...

Anyway, would you recommend peroxide at any point, or neem oil to ensure that no buggies are left? If I keep it moist they'll thrive, but it's dry now.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 9, 2019)

Random stoner post while waiting for a reply 

If you ever need to mask the smell of drying flowers in your home - whether due to the annoying mother-in-law visit or your parole officer  - don't light incense, scented candles or spray Axe body spray (for you young-un's) - slow cook something


----------



## J.James (Jun 9, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> BINGO!
> Anyway, would you recommend peroxide at any point, or neem oil to ensure that no buggies are left? If I keep it moist they'll thrive, but it's dry now.


You can use H2O2 when you flush the salts out. I add Neem Meal to my worm bin so its already in my mix via the Warm Castings but you could also add it to your soil at 1 cup per sq foot, It can be hot when it breaks down so you may need to compost it down long before you use it for seedlings or young growth stages.

Edit - The Craft Blend has Karanja Cake in it and is almost identical in properties to the Neem


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 9, 2019)

Couldn't fit a # in, but here's the general ripeness of my 2 "living" plants  
Lots of milky, with a few amber showing up to the party.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 9, 2019)

They smell like coffee and fresh split wood, with some funk undertones. Pretty pleasant. 

Decent for sure.

Everyone’s lookin good!

How’s it goin?


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 9, 2019)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4347508 View attachment 4347509 View attachment 4347510 View attachment 4347511
> 
> They smell like coffee and fresh split wood, with some funk undertones. Pretty pleasant.
> 
> ...


What day flower are you it's looking good


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 10, 2019)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4347508 View attachment 4347509 View attachment 4347510 View attachment 4347511
> 
> They smell like coffee and fresh split wood, with some funk undertones. Pretty pleasant.
> 
> ...


Looking good there.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 10, 2019)

I don't want to brag, and knock on wood...but I have never one time had a bug problem, ever. I don't do anything to prevent it except keep stuff clean. I never mix indoor and outdoor. And no plants from outside come inside. All of my air is filtered. I also freeze any food before it goes in the worm bin to kill off eggs. I toss a brick of frozen food in there, bury it and it cools them down as it melts. They love it.
In soil my main trick is to bottom feed. Bugs nest in the top layer, and if you top feed it's a perfect environment for nesting critters. But if you bottom feed the top layer stays dry and bugs don't like it.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 10, 2019)

The holy grail of a soil mix is one that will take you start to finish with just water. Most, if not all, of us are still in search of it.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 10, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> What day flower are you it's looking good


47

Thanks dude

Yours are lookin good too


----------



## Kushash (Jun 10, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> #115 got a problem and honestly idk what it is I have all clones of the same strain going with the same feeding schedule and all but 2 plants are near perfect heres the pics
> 
> This is how most plants look View attachment 4347612 View attachment 4347613 View attachment 4347614 and then theres 2 plants showing these problems View attachment 4347615 I've decided to do a good flush and then I will return to normal feeding hopefully all goes well I'm not to worried to be honest I dont see bugs or anything of the sort happy growing guys


Hi Mysturis420!
Not sure what your problem is but the random brown spots on the leaves resemble a calcium deficiency.
If it is it could be a deficiency or a lock out of calcium.​


----------



## J.James (Jun 10, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> The holy grail of a soil mix is one that will take you start to finish with just water. Most, if not all, of us are still in search of it.





J.James said:


> *I am still watering 32 oz of RO water per plant every 3 days. *


Hmmm... Curious..... 

Edit - You know @Big Perm that it's not the soil mix that keeps us from this, But pot size. I find that in a 15 gallon pot most nutrient issues disappear no matter what soil brand or mix it is that I use. ​


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 10, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I don't want to brag, and knock on wood...but I have never one time had a bug problem, ever. I don't do anything to prevent it except keep stuff clean. I never mix indoor and outdoor. And no plants from outside come inside. All of my air is filtered. I also freeze any food before it goes in the worm bin to kill off eggs. I toss a brick of frozen food in there, bury it and it cools them down as it melts. They love it.
> In soil my main trick is to bottom feed. Bugs nest in the top layer, and if you top feed it's a perfect environment for nesting critters. But if you bottom feed the top layer stays dry and bugs don't like it.


Only thing I have ever had is gnats, and it's seasonal - and probably location too.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 10, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Hi Mysturis420!
> Not sure what your problem is but the random brown spots on the leaves resemble a calcium deficiency.
> If it is it could be a deficiency or a lock out of calcium.​


It's just odd that only 2 plants are showing symptoms as they are the same clone and all treated equal for the most part I try not to do anything different I thought maybe I burned them slightly becuase recently my tips burnt and that's not normal for me I must of over fed at some point a couple weeks ago but im going to look into the calcium


----------



## J.James (Jun 10, 2019)

_"PacDawg" Testers (Critical Purple Kush X MacDawg) _
These are all the rejects seeds


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 10, 2019)

J.James said:


> _"PacDawg" Testers (Critical Purple Kush X MacDawg) _
> These are all the rejects seeds
> View attachment 4347785


Looks like a dozen or so sinkers - is that good?


----------



## J.James (Jun 10, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Looks like a dozen or so sinkers - is that good?


Time will tell lol


----------



## J.James (Jun 10, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Looks like a dozen or so sinkers - is that good?


Here are the keepers for storage, adding yet another unique crossing to the catalog.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 10, 2019)

J.James said:


> Here are the keepers for storage, adding yet another unique crossing to the catalog.
> View attachment 4347791


So akchewally you have a about 2 dozen "I don't know, but they look good" - a dozen that will sprout tomorrow, and the rest that might?


----------



## J.James (Jun 10, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> So akchewally you have a about 2 dozen "I don't know, but they look good" - a dozen that will sprout tomorrow, and the rest that might?


Basically. Yes


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 10, 2019)

J.James said:


> Basically. Yes


I was just guessing that you didn't float test the probable's unless you were ready to plant them  

Are you growing any that sprout in the cup?


----------



## J.James (Jun 10, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I was just guessing that you didn't float test the probable's unless you were ready to plant them
> 
> Are you growing any that sprout in the cup?


I will grow out an entire tray of 18 to check for consistency 12/12 from seed, I hope 18 of these sprout, they are a little green.


----------



## Way2-High (Jun 10, 2019)

@Frank Nitty the other post is for players pictures and explanations, If you’d like to comment on something there please do it on this thread. Thanks


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 10, 2019)

@H.A.F. when do you decide it's time to chop?


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 10, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> @H.A.F. when do you decide it's time to chop?


When all my leaves are crispy?


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 10, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> When all my leaves are crispy?


Do you ever check the trichomes for amber?


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 10, 2019)

LOL
I check trichomes and like to see them start turning all over, I don't just look at the tops. I like to chop at about 5-10% amber if the rest are milky enough. If there are still a lot of clear I wait. 

I was just hopping on to post this pic as an explanation of why these plants aren't getting a dark period and I'm making coffee... 
 
They are to this doneness all over except for the tops, which are similar trichome-wise except around the little foxtails. This also shows the nice crispy leaf I had in mind when I replied to @Big Perm  
 
The Gringo plant (back) isn't crispy, but yellowing which I almost think was natural "getting done" but it's hard to tell because of the ugliness in between. The yellowing is showing up evenly all over though, not hitting like another issue. So I'm chopping the one in the foreground, then depending on how quick it goes I'll get the gringo either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 10, 2019)

If you think waiting would help anything speak up. Actually just seeing the ambers sprinkled all over the tops under the new growth is what made me think about it. seeing the ambers on the lower nugs as well is what pushed me over the edge.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 10, 2019)

Here's where I'm at mid-bud on one of the outer tops. With the lighted loupe I can see amber in those shady areas too.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 10, 2019)

The skunk in my avatar I let go to about 50% amber and all the pistils were brown and tight. It knocked me on my ass and I harvested the next earlier. Only because I have grown this strain repeatedly. Other strains I'll test and decide.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 10, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> LOL
> I check trichomes and like to see them start turning all over, I don't just look at the tops. I like to chop at about 5-10% amber if the rest are milky enough. If there are still a lot of clear I wait.
> 
> I was just hopping on to post this pic as an explanation of why these plants aren't getting a dark period and I'm making coffee...
> ...


WOW!!!


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 10, 2019)

I like to play around a bit with ever strain and dial in my favorite feeling tricome wise for instance my green raspberry I like to go 10 to 15 percent but the purple raspberry I can go 30 percent easily and pull better flavors out without it being to (couch lock) feeling I'll do the same when I'm done pheno hunting the donkey Dan's and Cinderella 99s I'll clone and then harvest at diffrent amber percentages and take note for each new mother


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 10, 2019)

Here is gala I call her my little grow kitty she will sit here for hours no matter how long it takes me in the garden pokeing at my head every now and then for some kisses shes even learning not to go in the tent shes such a good girl  I know I know NO CATS IN THE GROW AREA but how can you say no to that face


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 10, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> I like to play around a bit with ever strain and dial in my favorite feeling tricome wise for instance my green raspberry I like to go 10 to 15 percent but the purple raspberry I can go 30 percent easily and pull better flavors out without it being to (couch lock) feeling I'll do the same when I'm done pheno hunting the donkey Dan's and Cinderella 99s I'll clone and then harvest at diffrent amber percentages and take note for each new mother


I can only really say if for the skunk and GDP. but I can let both go until they are "one-hit-wonders" - good genetics. I do occasionally but not with the skunk anymore. I am about half-way done and logged back on to see how many "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! don't chop that" posts there were.  

A couple other factors - my non-contest flowers are my 'regular' smoke. This was for fun and to experiment. 
I was tired of looking at the ugly leaves and my other plants need room


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 11, 2019)

Posting a quick pic here since it has no number had to pull the lady's out for this flush I'm doing so I took advantage 

Up skirt shot


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 11, 2019)

Quick update no number I noticed one of my plants was lacking on the bud for some reason which is weird because the are all the same clones but i think I found out why here is some pics of normal growth   and the the one skimping on bud  and then I saw this   looks like she took quit the battle wound at some time I'm sure the injured branch will explode while the rest of the plant suffers we will see just thought I'd update on whats going on around here tonight


----------



## Kushash (Jun 11, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Here's where I'm at mid-bud on one of the outer tops. With the lighted loupe I can see amber in those shady areas too.
> View attachment 4348033


Great crystal!
I'm curious about swelling calyx's.
We check many things to find the right place to chop.
The swelling of the calyx is an important part of finishing. I assume that is the case for most strains. There may be strains that have less swelling than others.
Is watching for the calyx to swell a tool that you use to determine when to harvest?


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 11, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Great crystal!
> I'm curious about swelling calyx's.
> We check many things to find the right place to chop.
> The swelling of the calyx is an important part of finishing. I assume that is the case for most strains. There may be strains that have less swelling than others.
> Is watching for the calyx to swell a tool that you use to determine when to harvest?


I guess that depends on strain. The skunk tends to swell and foxtail, but these were abused. There was a noticeable "swelling" a few weeks ago, then it calmed down. But instead, these have just kept slowly putting out pistils instead of it coming in waves.

I have read that moon phases are also in play


----------



## Go go n chill (Jun 11, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> When all my leaves are crispy?


I can do that 4weeks into a grow, just over feed


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 11, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> I can do that 4weeks into a grow, just over feed


I bet I can do it in 2


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 11, 2019)

I have crossed the finish line, and here was the last victim. Much prettier cleaned...
 
For you OCD freaks like me, here's some candy  
 
On each plant I have the manicured weight of each limb, right after cleaning, so I can check it against the weight after I wash it. Then just a 20% computation for the tentative weight. I toss all this data once it's dry, but it helps me with the drying process. I even subtract any handles I snip off prior to them going to the dry-room.​


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 11, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Quick update no number I noticed one of my plants was lacking on the bud for some reason which is weird because the are all the same clones but i think I found out why


Might be a little late, but grafting wax is perfect for that type of injury.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 11, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Might be a little late, but grafting wax is perfect for that type of injury.


Yea i know even some tape would of helped i think I noticed to late I'm sure that branch is going to rob alot of the food and get fat while the plant suffers


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 11, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Yea i know even some tape would of helped i think I noticed to late I'm sure that branch is going to rob alot of the food and get fat while the plant suffers


Have you considered just pruning that limb?


----------



## J.James (Jun 11, 2019)

Damn, What to do.....any suggestions? Wheres that flow chart at?


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 11, 2019)

Obviously Calcium


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 11, 2019)

J.James said:


> Damn, What to do.....any suggestions? Wheres that flow chart at?
> View attachment 4348385


You can adjust the color on the picture to fix it.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 11, 2019)

J.James said:


> Damn, What to do.....any suggestions? Wheres that flow chart at?
> View attachment 4348385


Pull it off. Problem solved.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 11, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Have you considered just pruning that limb?


Nope the branch has become half the plant I'm just going to leave it I'm pretty confident I'll still going to get close to my normal yield becuase I'm telling ya that branch is probably going to explode also I'm to far into flower if I chop that branch now I loose the branch and slow the rest of the plant considerably again also the branch isn't small becuase my plants like to even themselves out believe or not that very bottom branch has one of my top colas on it


----------



## J.James (Jun 11, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> You can adjust the color on the picture to fix it.


Good idea, I adjusted the color settings on my camera and will only be posting black and white photos until the end of the comp. @H.A.F. you're a lifesaver, Finish line here I come!


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 11, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Nope the branch has become half the plant I'm just going to leave it I'm pretty confident I'll still going to get close to my normal yield becuase I'm telling ya that branch is probably going to explode also I'm to far into flower if I chop that branch now I loose the branch and slow the rest of the plant considerably again also the branch isn't small becuase my plants like to even themselves out believe or not that very bottom branch has one of my top colas on it


FWIW, I would fix it so air can't get in.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 11, 2019)

cauterize it.


----------



## J.James (Jun 11, 2019)

*Blueberry Freeze* -


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 11, 2019)

This comp has definitely resulted in some lessons learned:

1. Other than competitions, no more autoflowers. They are just on too much of a rail.
2. Build walls around my RDWC area. Never had issues before now, but now I am getting cold spikes.
3. Buy some extra drivers to keep on hand in case one goes tits up on me. Never had one die on me this quickly before, but at least Arrow took care of me.
4. Voidwalker LOVES coco. The plant in coco is only about 26" tall and the RDWC Voidwalkers are about 6'2", but the quality of the flowers on the coco plants is WAY better. Never had this big of a difference before here either, but apparently this strain just loves coco.


----------



## Go go n chill (Jun 11, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I have crossed the finish line, and here was the last victim. Much prettier cleaned...
> View attachment 4348340
> For you OCD freaks like me, here's some candy
> View attachment 4348338
> On each plant I have the manicured weight of each limb, right after cleaning, so I can check it against the weight after I wash it. Then just a 20% computation for the tentative weight. I toss all this data once it's dry, but it helps me with the drying process. I even subtract any handles I snip off prior to them going to the dry-room.​


Take the fun right out of it in a fucking snap


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 11, 2019)

J.James said:


> Damn, What to do.....any suggestions? Wheres that flow chart at?
> View attachment 4348385


That's an awesome pic btw


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 11, 2019)

Some of the Gelato’s last living pics-


----------



## J.James (Jun 11, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4348587 Some of the Gelato’s last living pics-
> View attachment 4348586


Very nice! Great job Opie, How does she smell?


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 11, 2019)

J.James said:


> Very nice! Great job Opie, How does she smell?


I really can’t give an good description right now, my sinuses are really screwed up right now. 
What I can smell is citrus above about everything else, with maybe a little berry thrown in.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 11, 2019)

Right now my flower tent is smelling like sour raspberry bubblegum but if you just take a quick whiff while just passing by it smells a little like sweet coffee I've found that coffee smells lead to the bubblegum smells up close I once had a pre 98 bubba leaning fugu kush that smelled like coffee untill you pinched a bud or gave the plant a shake then it smelled like straight bubblegum


----------



## J.James (Jun 12, 2019)

*Dank Sinatra* -


----------



## J.James (Jun 12, 2019)

*Jelly Biscuit *-


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 12, 2019)

Posting a pic here due to sketchy number


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 12, 2019)

Mornin!
My intricately designed PVC rack with the handy-dandy clips was not designed for a harvest of this many limbs... Improvise, adapt, overcome.

Since terps are being discussed the dry-closet smells sweet. Not really fruity or floral, more like candy. Just from repetitive grows of this 20-pack of seeds, the ILGM Superskunk (Afghani & Skunk #1) hasn't produced the "skunk" smell I remember from the 80's. It goes through a distinct change as it cures. When it is dry it has a sweet smell, but after about a month it gets a cheese smell. Not like old-sock funky cheese, but like fresh parmesan. Once it is ground though, it smells exactly like juicy-fruit gum.

So, no skunk, but definitely one to try. For you breeders, it's close enough to the land-race strains to maybe do some good with your genetics for breeding. And it definitely lives up to it's 52-ish day flower window.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 12, 2019)

Just wanted to add that, all kidding aside, everyone's plants look great, kind of jealous. My vote is still up in the air so good luck!

A couple of take-aways from my grow.
Small pots are bad. No matter what issues you have, it will multiply them.
ILGM seeds are good. If you get them to harvest, you will reap the rewards.
I have two135w lights in the flower room, but these were basically under one of them. Maybe one and a half.

I'm not sure which data you use (wet or dry), but what would 2.3lbs wet (1040g), or about 200g dry work out to for a 135w light, and for both when figuring the grams/watt or whatever?

I mean, if it's just simple math I see 200g under probably 230-ish watts. realistically, they took up 2/3 of my flower room, so 270w would make that 200g/178w. So not too bad considering. If it's more complicated I'd like to learn.


----------



## Go go n chill (Jun 12, 2019)

Super


Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4348587 Some of the Gelato’s last living pics-
> View attachment 4348586


 frosty


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 12, 2019)

I guess the reason I am curious about the math is that I can compare my grows against each other for that, but unless I know how it is actually figured out I can't judge against the norm.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 12, 2019)

Didn't get a clear shot of my #, so I'll drop this here.


----------



## Go go n chill (Jun 12, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Didn't get a clear shot of my #, so I'll drop this here.


 Man that is a good looking garden


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 12, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> Super
> 
> frosty


Yeah she’s a good one, I’ve got some clones off her. I’m gonna put one in a bigger pot, and maybe use one for breeding.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 13, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4348587 Some of the Gelato’s last living pics-
> View attachment 4348586


I meant to tag @Kushash, wanted to show him what my deficient plant looked like.


Just think what it would have looked like healthy Kush! Lol.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 13, 2019)

Quick pic showing some tricomes enjoy day 32 flower


----------



## dstroy (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Kushash (Jun 13, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I meant to tag @Kushash, wanted to show him what my deficient plant looked like.
> 
> View attachment 4349133
> Just think what it would have looked like healthy Kush! Lol.
> ...


Looks like a great smoke!

I've been trimming and trying to thin out the overcrowding in my flower room.

I am curious about the purple stems on your plants.
I remember you had a discussion with someone about the purpling in early flower.
Is that a strain that is known for purple stems?

Not busting balls.
I asked in another thread in the LED section if anyone can tell the difference (without knowing the strains) between purple stems on a plant that naturally develops them and another plant with purple stems that should not purple but do purple because of cold or stress.
Some excellent growers were in the thread and no one would say they can tell the difference.

I'm trying to see if there are ways to tell the two apart. 

Can anyone here tell when purple stems are strain related or caused by something else without knowing the strain?


Here is a nice little explanation and link from an edu.

http://landresources.montana.edu/nm/documents/NM9.pdf

Purplish-red discolorations in plant stems and leaves are due to above normal levels of anthocyanin (a purple colored pigment) that can accumulate when plant functions are disrupted or stressed. This symptom can be particularly difficult to diagnose because cool temperatures, disease, drought and even maturation of some plants can also cause anthocyanin to accumulate. Certain plant cultivars may also exhibit this purple coloring.


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 13, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Looks like a great smoke!
> 
> I've been trimming and trying to thin out the overcrowding in my flower room.
> 
> ...


Growers have a tendency to over-diagnose 'issues' in their garden. We've seen that in this thread actually. We've also seen the results, lol. In my experience, the only thing that a grower should be looking at is the leaves. If the stems are purple but growth is lush and healthy then the color of the stems just is what it is. On the other hand, if the leaves appear on the smaller side and overall growth seems to be slow or stunted, that's when I've seen unnaturally dark stems and petioles. The sign that there is an issue is in the leaves and the lack of vigor. The color of the stems is just a byproduct. In my experience, that slow growth is usually an issue in the root zone (poor drainage, too much water retention, low air flow to the roots, those sorts of things) which could be caused by the environment too.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 13, 2019)

My current pheno of raspberry moonshine that I'm running in the comp almost always has purple stems thru out veg and then they go normal for flower this is my first plant to do this I definitely did have stress when they where young but this has happen before when I didnt have problems here a pic look how the purple stops and fresh green begins  and the near harvest the purple starts coming back I think sometime the purple stem thing is strain/light intensity/nute differences and they all play a role differently with each strain I rarely pay attention to purple stems and pay attention to leaves like hamebrewer said


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 13, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Looks like a great smoke!
> 
> I've been trimming and trying to thin out the overcrowding in my flower room.
> 
> ...


Why are you curious? How much would ya give me if I answered your question? Lol.


----------



## J.James (Jun 13, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Looks like a great smoke!
> 
> I am curious about the purple stems on your plants.
> 
> Purplish-red discolorations in plant stems and leaves are due to above normal levels of anthocyanin (a purple colored pigment) that can accumulate when plant functions are disrupted or stressed. This symptom can be particularly difficult to diagnose because cool temperatures, disease, drought and even maturation of some plants can also cause anthocyanin to accumulate. Certain plant cultivars may also exhibit this purple coloring.


This is what happens when breeders isolate traits that are not always in the best interest of the plants. Purple Plants and Purple Stems are a result of this type of "eye candy" breeding.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 13, 2019)

J.James said:


> This is what happens when breeders isolate traits that are not always in the best interest of the plants. Purple Plants and Purple Stems are a result of this type of "eye candy" breeding.


You could be right to some degree, but this hasn’t specifically been bred for turning purple. I can take any plant and get them to do it.


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 13, 2019)

J.James said:


> This is what happens when breeders isolate traits that are not always in the best interest of the plants. Purple Plants and Purple Stems are a result of this type of "eye candy" breeding.


But eye candy is fun though!


----------



## Kushash (Jun 13, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Why are you curious? How much would ya give me if I answered your question? Lol.


I totally agree that the leaves are the way to read a plant. 

My grow is about retaining leaves lol. I did lose two fan leaves recently and have two more on their last leg.



I'd give you 2c which is a penny more than you deserve. 

Why am I curious?
I'll paste the why that I posted in the infamous HLG vs HGL thread the other day.




Kushash said:


> lol!
> That is cool!
> I avoid making decisions on plant diagnosis in the problem section when I see purple stems because so many people feel it is strain dependent when again it could be a deficiency.
> I was wondering if anyone can tell the difference between a deficient plant and a plant that naturally develops purple stems.
> I figure there should be a way of telling them apart and would be *curious* to learn the difference.


​


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 13, 2019)

Kushash said:


> I'd give you 2c which is a penny more than you deserve.


, not purple, but just for you.


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 13, 2019)

This plant isn't in the competition, but just wanted to share.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 13, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> This plant isn't in the competition, but just wanted to share.
> 
> View attachment 4349384 View attachment 4349385


Excellent structure.


----------



## J.James (Jun 13, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> This plant isn't in the competition, but just wanted to share.
> 
> View attachment 4349384 View attachment 4349385


What strain are we looking at? Very nice even growth, Did you top it twice?


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 13, 2019)

J.James said:


> What strain are we looking at? Very nice even growth, Did you top it twice?


Voidwalker and yes, topped twice.


----------



## Way2-High (Jun 13, 2019)

@J.James you inspired me to test some of my beans, threw 15 in some water and 100% germ rate. Pretty damn happy rn, first go at making seeds hopefully they’re good. Gonna plant all 15 and under 12/12 from seed and see what happens. 
 
Sadly that means I’ll be out of the 1 seed auto challenge but I need to test these and see what I get.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 13, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Sadly that means I’ll be out of the 1 seed auto challenge but I need to test these and see what I get.


just pop an auto on the 1st and set it aside for a while
Edit: I did that with my Ditch Weed


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 13, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> @J.James you inspired me to test some of my beans, threw 15 in some water and 100% germ rate. Pretty damn happy rn, first go at making seeds hopefully they’re good. Gonna plant all 15 and under 12/12 from seed and see what happens.
> View attachment 4349409
> Sadly that means I’ll be out of the 1 seed auto challenge but I need to test these and see what I get.


I did the same with my mamma moonshine a few months ago heres the results roughly all were grown in solo cups 12/12 from seed just to check that it was worth my time and the wife approved lol  oh also I had 100 percent germ rate


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 13, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> @J.James you inspired me to test some of my beans, threw 15 in some water and 100% germ rate. Pretty damn happy rn, first go at making seeds hopefully they’re good. Gonna plant all 15 and under 12/12 from seed and see what happens.
> View attachment 4349409
> Sadly that means I’ll be out of the 1 seed auto challenge but I need to test these and see what I get.


Are those beans from your Herman?


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 13, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> I did the same with my mamma moonshine a few months ago heres the results roughly all were grown in solo cups 12/12 from seed just to check that it was worth my time and the wife approved lol View attachment 4349416 oh also I had 100 percent germ rate


Noice!


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 13, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> just pop an auto on the 1st and set it aside for a while
> Edit: I did that with my Ditch Weed


I'll never run autos again.i think it's a waste of light. 12/12 from clone is faster and a better plant at the end. Just the opinion of wannabe grower.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 13, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> I'll never run autos again.i think it's a waste of light. 12/12 from clone is faster and a better plant at the end. Just the opinion of wannabe grower.


What about for a prize?
I meant for the upcoming competition.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 13, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> What about for a prize?
> I meant for the upcoming competition.


I had 10 fastberry Auto speeds 6 months ago, that were 100$, after a good clean up, can't find em. So, no seeds no go for me. Now that I run 3 dedicated rooms with 1 running lights 24/7, they would be alright. My point was, it's a waste of light to run just autos. Maybe I'll buy a pack just for comp runs in the future. I can crush them too. Am I crushing the competitors and smoking the weed , or crushing the weed and smoking the competition. This is hard on my dyslexia.


----------



## Way2-High (Jun 13, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Are those beans from your Herman?


Unfortunately yes.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 14, 2019)

Had to post here due to no number but I finally got my irrigation hooked up I think things are about to get alot easier for me honestly this was a necessity considering I'm getting a second flower tent soon heres some pics I forgot to take pics while building it   that's all for today happy growing guys


----------



## dstroy (Jun 14, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Had to post here due to no number but I finally got my irrigation hooked up I think things are about to get alot easier for me honestly this was a necessity considering I'm getting a second flower tent soon heres some pics I forgot to take pics while building it View attachment 4349678 View attachment 4349679 that's all for today happy growing guys


Yeah man!

Now you have more time for other chores.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Jun 14, 2019)

Some good basic info in the growers notes.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 14, 2019)

Mornin'!
If any of you liked my drying closet idea, here's an update. Having a 3-speed 40-80-120cfm exhaust fan is overkill. I am only using the 40cfm part from now on. 

With plants in different stages of drying I kept it on high, and the stuff dried a little too quick. That said, it all has a sweet-diesel smell, except for the DG plant which is still more like candy. 

 
They are under vacuum (because I can) and have Boveda packs in there. I jarred up the 2 on the left yesterday, and the two on the right this morning. I burped and re-weighed the first two and they had each gained about half a gram. So the weight is final on the GH and DG. I'll check tomorrow on the other two. but for now
GH 51.7g
DG 43.25g
FFT 70.9g
FFG 54.7g.
One reason for the FF Trio weight discrepancy is that the tops grew together better, and there is more stem left because I left more of the tops whole. So it is fatter than the rest, but not by as much as it seems.

And just so I am not thought a mangler of flowers, here's two going now. 
 
Happy growing!


----------



## J.James (Jun 14, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> #194
> Day 45 today for the six Casey Jones cuts below. I'll probably harvest them tomorrow
> Things were getting a little sloppy this week so I had to add one more layer of support up top with some string.


Ladies Look Great @homebrewer 
What are the dimensions of the space you have them restricted too?​


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 14, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Yeah man!
> 
> Now you have more time for other chores.


 I'm sure my wife will find something to fill my new found free time lol


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 14, 2019)

J.James said:


> Ladies Look Great @homebrewer
> What are the dimensions of the space you have them restricted too?​


Thank you! Your garden is the picture of health. Lots of perfect, beautiful leaves!

Right now the canopy measures 50" wide and 43" deep.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 14, 2019)

BostonBuds said:


> I'm done reading your shit, you previously told me to cut down my plant, which thankfully I didnt listen to and I ended up with 6oz.





Big Perm said:


> Dude, are you serious? I also think you should pour acid in your medium because this is a competition. I was joking about cutting it down.
> People that don't keep up with the thread miss jokes easily.
> The answer to your loot question is it is up to the players to decide who gets what.
> I can post the link but I get lazy sometimes after about the third or fourth time.





Big Perm said:


> Didn't reply to my question, but I found my answer later when you told someone else. (I actually read other people's posts... I know, right?) Also in that same post you said this:
> 
> So then I said (apparently to the internets) :
> 
> ...


What ever happened to this guy?
Good times. Good times.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 14, 2019)

I have some new additions to th family meet dobby (grey) and Luna (black)    sorry no weed pics just cute kittens


----------



## J.James (Jun 14, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> *What ever happened to this guy?
> Good times. Good times.*


DISQUALIFIED - NO PHOTO IN 7 DAYS


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 14, 2019)

J.James said:


> DISQUALIFIED - NO PHOTO IN 7 DAYS


Yeah, but after that. What was up with that anyway? I think he posted pics of the plant he was running in the comp the other day. Looked pretty good.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 14, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Yeah, but after that. What was up with that anyway? I think he posted pics of the plant he was running in the comp the other day. Looked pretty good.


I must of missed that post isnt that the guy the diddnt post cus he went on vacation or something


----------



## J.James (Jun 14, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Yeah, but after that. What was up with that anyway? I think he posted pics of the plant he was running in the comp the other day. Looked pretty good.



Here is his latest post with the plants


BostonBuds said:


> Hello all, I'm fairly new to growing and have some Critical Purple Kush and I think it's coming along great. I just noticed that some parts are turning purplish. The plants are about 42 days since flipping to flower and still have a ways to go. I did some research and some say that colder temps at night for a few days may bring out the purple color, others say mess with the ph, both of which I rather not do fearing something going wrong. Whats others experience with CPK, did it end up being purple, when did it start showing purple, did you use the color as a way of knowing when it's ready, etc....View attachment 4348915 View attachment 4348916 View attachment 4348917 View attachment 4348918 View attachment 4348919 View attachment 4348921


​


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 14, 2019)

J.James said:


> Here is his latest post with the plants
> ​


Ok they weren't to bad a little burnt and looked a little over watered but faarosty


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 14, 2019)

J.James said:


> Here is his latest post with the plants
> ​


I had NO clue the guy had never grown before. That explains a lot, now.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 14, 2019)

Things are about to get exciting this year has been amazing the new people I've been meeting and being able to finally get my hands on cindy due to opie and getting this amazing looking donkey Dan thanks to j.james and now I got this today I have so much pheno hunting to do lol


----------



## J.James (Jun 14, 2019)

*Jelly Biscuit #3*   

*Dank Sinatra #4   *


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 14, 2019)

J.James said:


> *Jelly Biscuit #3* View attachment 4350046 View attachment 4350047 View attachment 4350049
> 
> *Dank Sinatra #4View attachment 4350055 View attachment 4350054 View attachment 4350058 *


Looking damn good what kinda aromas are you experiencing on the jelly biscuit oh and what day flower jw


----------



## J.James (Jun 14, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Looking damn good what kinda aromas are you experiencing on the jelly biscuit oh and what day flower jw


Flower Day 38 and it has a Pine Sol smell to it so far


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 14, 2019)

I'm picking up something on the Nilla Wafer #2. It's either a deficiency, or fall colors. I haven't decided, yet. It's the plant in the back right corner.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 14, 2019)

J.James said:


> Flower Day 38 and it has a Pine Sol smell to it so far


The good ol pine sol ah nice


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 14, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I'm picking up something on the Nilla Wafer #2. It's either a deficiency, or fall colors. I haven't decided, yet. It's the plant in the back right corner.


Is it closest to the intake?


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 14, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Is it closest to the intake?


No, I think it's my system. A design flaw. Each bucket kind of spills into the next. That bucket gets water last, so it is getting all of the old water from the other buckets. Lesson learned. I have another idea for the sip I'll try in the next run that will alleviate the problem.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 14, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Is it closest to the intake?


Oh, the fall colors thing was a joke, if you were going to suggest cold temps.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 14, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Oh, the fall colors thing was a joke, if you were going to suggest cold temps.


I definitely was lol hahaha


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 14, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Oh, the fall colors thing was a joke, if you were going to suggest cold temps.


Its happened to me that way where the one closest to the intake changes first unfortunately I'm running a 2 tone grow my self my center plants are lighter due to a deficiency my light was to concentrated in the center and LEDs suck that cal mag and I've been giveing extra mag and no cal


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 14, 2019)

Edit:im pretty sure its day 33 flower. Ok now for what I came here for just a couple up close shots sorry I dont have a macro or nothing unfortunately there stupid expensive    oh and I saw a damn fungas knat I swear I do everything to prevent them and those bastards find a way in I think I need to change where I'm buying my coco or something because this is new to me never had one in 15 years until now useing coco


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 14, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> I dont have a macro or nothing unfortunately there stupid expensive


I think I gave $9 for mine on amazon. Hooks up to my phone for pics and video. It's a boroscope.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 14, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I think I gave $9 for mine on amazon. Hooks up to my phone for pics and video. It's a boroscope.


I will look into this


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 14, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> I will look into this


  I use it to check trichomes.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 14, 2019)

Oh hell yea I need that in my life was it one of those snake ones or like a little digital micro scope


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 14, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Oh hell yea I need that in my life was it one of those snake ones or like a little digital micro scope


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 14, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> View attachment 4350118 View attachment 4350119


Bad ass thanks


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 14, 2019)

Techno Viking is fuckin' pissed.


----------



## J.James (Jun 15, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Techno Viking is fuckin' pissed.
> View attachment 4350121


Damnit Perm, put your shirt back on!


----------



## J.James (Jun 15, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Edit:im pretty sure its day 33 flower. Ok now for what I came here for just a couple up close shots sorry I dont have a macro or nothing unfortunately there stupid expensive View attachment 4350112 View attachment 4350113 View attachment 4350114 oh and I saw a damn fungas knat I swear I do everything to prevent them and those bastards find a way in I think I need to change where I'm buying my coco or something because this is new to me never had one in 15 years until now useing coco


You can use a 1 percent solution of Biodegradable (Castile) Soap like "Sal-Suds" Or "Dr. Brooners Peppermint" at 2 tablespoons per gallon of water. Put the solution in a sprayer or spray bottle and evenly spray the tops of the pots until the top inch or so of the medium is wet. Repeat this twice daily for 3 days and it will kill the larva in the soil. You will need to place sticky traps to catch the adults. If you spray your buds (_I don't recommend this_) with this solution, it will dry out your leaves and your pistols will turn red.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 15, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Edit:im pretty sure its day 33 flower. Ok now for what I came here for just a couple up close shots sorry I dont have a macro or nothing unfortunately there stupid expensive View attachment 4350112 View attachment 4350113 View attachment 4350114 oh and I saw a damn fungas knat I swear I do everything to prevent them and those bastards find a way in I think I need to change where I'm buying my coco or something because this is new to me never had one in 15 years until now useing coco


Put some "microbe-lift" in with your water. Don't need to mix a separate batch or anything, just add it to your normal routine waterings. They will all die.

Bacillus thuringiensis subspecies israelensis.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 15, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Put some "microbe-lift" in with your water. Don't need to mix a separate batch or anything, just add it to your normal routine waterings. They will all die.
> 
> Bacillus thuringiensis subspecies israelensis.


Is there a particular brand youd suggest


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 15, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Put some "microbe-lift" in with your water. Don't need to mix a separate batch or anything, just add it to your normal routine waterings. They will all die.
> 
> Bacillus thuringiensis subspecies israelensis.


Just curious. Do you use this as a type of hydroguard? Or as a bug killer? Both?


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 15, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Edit:im pretty sure its day 33 flower. Ok now for what I came here for just a couple up close shots sorry I dont have a macro or nothing unfortunately there stupid expensive View attachment 4350112 View attachment 4350113 View attachment 4350114 oh and I saw a damn fungas knat I swear I do everything to prevent them and those bastards find a way in I think I need to change where I'm buying my coco or something because this is new to me never had one in 15 years until now useing coco


They LOVE COCO! every time I use it I get em. I've got 6 in my tent in some home made supersoil. I top with DE and the bottom feed only.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 15, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Just curious. Do you use this as a type of hydroguard? Or as a bug killer? Both?


Just for fungus gnats inside, only if I see them or the wife brings a new house plant home. I’ve only had them twice. Once in the HPA system and once two of my moms got them. Cleared it right up.

Outside I put it in standing water.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 15, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Is there a particular brand youd suggest


https://www.amazon.com/Ecological-Labs-AEL20036-Mosquito-Treatment/dp/B007UTE55A/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?keywords=microbe+lift+bmc&qid=1560613156&s=gateway&sprefix=microbe+lift+bmc&sr=8-4

It comes in a dropper. Might be able to find it elsewhere cheaper.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 15, 2019)

dstroy said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Ecological-Labs-AEL20036-Mosquito-Treatment/dp/B007UTE55A/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?keywords=microbe+lift+bmc&qid=1560613156&s=gateway&sprefix=microbe+lift+bmc&sr=8-4
> 
> It comes in a dropper. Might be able to find it elsewhere cheaper.


Dope shit thanks


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 15, 2019)

J.James said:


> Flower Day 38 and it has a Pine Sol smell to it so far


----------



## J.James (Jun 15, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Dope shit thanks


What day of flower are you on? They are Frosty little girls


----------



## Way2-High (Jun 15, 2019)

Hey guys, need your opinions. How much longer you all think she needs?? 
  

That’s two lower nugs then a main.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 15, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Hey guys, need your opinions. How much longer you all think she needs??
> View attachment 4350286 View attachment 4350287 View attachment 4350288
> 
> That’s two lower nugs then a main.


A while yet. How long has it been changing? Once it starts going quicker they're usually close. Gotta scope it to be sure, in a few different places at least. Only way to be sure of ripeness with no experience with the strain.


----------



## Way2-High (Jun 15, 2019)

And yes I know that I’m on the verge of cooking her. Should have dropped my ppm last watering.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 15, 2019)

J.James said:


> What day of flower are you on? They are Frosty little girls


It was day 33 yesterday when pictures were taken


----------



## Way2-High (Jun 15, 2019)

She started changing on the 5th of June. 
I’ve been checking and seeing some cloudy but mostly clear. @J.James what you think bro?


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 15, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> She started changing on the 5th of June.
> I’ve been checking and seeing some cloudy but mostly clear. @J.James what you think bro?


Is it indica dom or sativa


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 15, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> She started changing on the 5th of June.
> I’ve been checking and seeing some cloudy but mostly clear. @J.James what you think bro?


I only ask because some sativa show almost no amber but a indica dom with def have some good ambering near finish I have to watch my raspberry closely because if I let it over amber I dont ever leave my couch


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 15, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Hey guys, need your opinions. How much longer you all think she needs??
> View attachment 4350286 View attachment 4350287 View attachment 4350288
> 
> That’s two lower nugs then a main.


You got awhile yet. Clear not cloudy. I wait till about 5% amber, anymore than that with my strain is couch lock and nappy nap time.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 15, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> You got awhile yet. Clear not cloudy. I wait till about 5% amber, anymore than that with my strain is couch lock and nappy nap time.


Same here I'm 5 ta 10 anymore and I'm done for lol


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 15, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Same here I'm 5 ta 10 anymore and I'm done for lol


I cut some at first sign of amber and some at 20% with great swell and purple colors. The early smoke was better for me. So, I split the diff. Today is day 70 of 12/12, without any veg, straight from rooted clones. Which means 10 days before they truly start to flower. I saw some Amber's yesterday, prolly gonna cut off the the water/food at lights on today and choppy chop tomorrow. 
Wanna come over and run some scissors tomorrow? I pay in all you can smoke or eat! Lol


----------



## Clink78 (Jun 15, 2019)

4 more weeks


----------



## J.James (Jun 15, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Hey guys, need your opinions. How much longer you all think she needs??
> View attachment 4350286 View attachment 4350287 View attachment 4350288
> 
> That’s two lower nugs then a main.


You got at least 2 weeks brother, They just started swelling up. They will double in mass before they are finished


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 15, 2019)

I wouldn't listen to J. James. He is the breeder, AND, your competitor. Nobody gives good advice in a comp. That said, chop in 3 days, hang outside in a shady area and mist with the hose 2x daily for 1.5 weeks. Then claim your prizes!


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 15, 2019)

Shhhhh j.james I'd say half a week tops lol


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 15, 2019)

@THT , nice finish man! What was your veg to flower time? You are one of the players who always stayed under radar?


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 15, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> @THT , nice finish man! What was your veg to flower time? You are one of the players who always stayed under radar?


Not for me I saw you @THT lol but I agree looks damn good what kind of aromas are you experiencing


----------



## dstroy (Jun 15, 2019)

@THT yeah boiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 15, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Not for me I saw you @THT lol but I agree looks damn good what kind of aromas are you experiencing


Every time he posts I take notice.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 15, 2019)

@Madriffer just wondering what do you expect your yield to be or is this your first run with this style I know I can prob go back and read to find this but I'm lazy lol


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 15, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Every time he posts I take notice.


It's a debate I had with Opie early on, when PaNature post a lot.
With all that said, he's always been in my top 3. Now that's...?


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 15, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> It's a debate I had with Opie early on, when PaNature post a lot.
> With all that said, he's always been in my top 3. Now that's...?


I agree His plants definitely look real nice that brandywine was always one I had my eye on it looks and sounds amazing


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 15, 2019)

@Madriffer also is that a 4 by 4 fold table I swear it looks like your going to yield twice what I am in half the space lol


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 15, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> @Madriffer just wondering what do you expect your yield to be or is this your first run with this style I know I can prob go back and read to find this but I'm lazy lol


This is the first and 64 plant tray I've grown. Last harvest, 4 weeks ago? It's on here. Was 41 plants, same style, rooted clone to flower room. Harvest was 15.5 ounces.
These are taller and tighter, looking for 1.5 lbs.


----------



## THT (Jun 15, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> @THT , nice finish man! What was your veg to flower time? You are one of the players who always stayed under radar?


yo Mad, that was 12/12 from seed. Wet the seeds on the first day of the comp like everyone else . I appreciate the kind words.



Mysturis420 said:


> Not for me I saw you @THT lol but I agree looks damn good what kind of aromas are you experiencing


Thanks Mysturis, for aroma's she is by far the most interesting and loud. Sort of coffee, chem.. maybe even ¿pine? Safe to say its complex and was the standout among the three competition plants by a long shot. Now that I see it out of the tent and hold it in my hand I think the yield may even exceed White lotus which I thought would be the clear winner in terms of yield. 



dstroy said:


> @THT yeah boiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


 Your girls are looking good too my dude, what kinds of variations are you seeing? Anything that resembles mine?


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 15, 2019)

That's in a 4x4 ID tray under 1000w hps.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 15, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> This is the first and 64 plant tray I've grown. Last harvest, 4 weeks ago? It's on here. Was 41 plants, same style, rooted clone to flower room. Harvest was 15.5 ounces.
> These are taller and tighter, looking for 1.5 lbs.


Awesome I'm shooting for over 2 but that not including the fluff to make a couple ozs of hash where yours will be 100 percent nug I like that


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 15, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Awesome I'm shooting for over 2 but that not including the fluff to make a couple ozs of hash where yours will be 100 percent nug I like that


I don't get any larf! Which means, I have to blast bugs for wax now, what a shame. Primo buds and top shelf hash.
This round I'm gonna try my hand at dry sift hash, and vape carts.
You're going for 2lbs total or per 4×4?


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 15, 2019)

I'm loving this comp guys meeting so many good growers and all with different styles has been awesome I wish I would of joined riu years ago when I first starting useing forums for trouble shooting it's crazy after literally prob 8 ta 7 years useing this site and I just now made an account that's what a useless prohibition does to us but finally things are changing and this grow comp is a perfect example of it thanks guys for all of you being so damn dope like are smoke


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 15, 2019)

@Madriffer 2 total of top nugs the rest will be hashed out but considering I got 2 last time I'm prob going to get over 3 I just dont want to jinx it lol


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 15, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> I don't get any larf! Which means, I have to blast bugs for wax now, what a shame. Primo buds and top shelf hash.
> This round I'm gonna try my hand at dry sift hash, and vape carts.
> You're going for 2lbs total or per 4×4?


Also when I press my hash its amazing the yields are outstanding I assume dry sift would be similar for blasting great yield and great consentrat


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 15, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> I'm loving this comp guys meeting so many good growers and all with different styles has been awesome I wish I would of joined riu years ago when I first starting useing forums for trouble shooting it's crazy after literally prob 8 ta 7 years useing this site and I just now made an account that's what a useless prohibition does to us but finally things are changing and this grow comp is a perfect example of it thanks guys for all of you being so damn dope like are smoke


I've been lurking RIU for 2-3 years, started indoor growing 2 years ago. Never posted on this site until this comp.
Now I've made a few good mates, and almost know how to grow.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 15, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> I've been lurking RIU for 2-3 years, started indoor growing 2 years ago. Never posted on this site until this comp.
> Now I've made a few good mates, and almost know how to grow.


Same here I made my account not long before joining this comp and literally since then my genetics library has grown so much its amazing lol


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 15, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Also when I press my hash its amazing the yields are outstanding I assume dry sift would be similar for blasting great yield and great consentrat


What press do you have?


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 15, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> I've been lurking RIU for 2-3 years, started indoor growing 2 years ago. Never posted on this site until this comp.
> Now I've made a few good mates, and almost know how to grow.


As far as indoor growing let's just say my mom had to give up ripping my plants up and just give in lol started at 15 lol


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 15, 2019)

@Madriffer my step dad once watered my plants with bleach thinking it would kill them and idk what happen put they fucking exploded with growth that one was outside tho prob just clean out the bacterias around the plant lol


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 15, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> What press do you have?


 It's just a cheapy best value vacs press but it does the job


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 15, 2019)

I'm a MI boy. Lights were a no no, and a give away, before we were legal. So we start inside around new years, and put em out in may. Now, I only grow a few out side.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 15, 2019)

Back in the 90s in NorCal we grew 50+ feet up in the Redwoods. True guerilla grows. Now I battle a basement, gimme some trees! Damn city life.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 15, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> I'm a MI boy. Lights were a no no, and a give away, before we were legal. So we start inside around new years, and put em out in may. Now, I only grow a few out side.


I wont say where I am but I will say the outdoor plants were well hidden


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 15, 2019)

Shite laying about.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 15, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> It's just a cheapy best value vacs press but it does the jobView attachment 4350326


Do you feel the return is worth while?
How do you smoke it?
I do BHO always honeycomb wax. Smell AMAXING tastes great. Makes me cough so bad. The wifey loves it. It's all hers. I crumble it into cones or blunts.
I do like my nectar collector. The wax pens suk in my over rated opinion.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 15, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Do you feel the return is worth while?
> How do you smoke it?
> I do BHO always honeycomb wax. Smell AMAXING tastes great. Makes me cough so bad. The wifey loves it. It's all hers. I crumble it into cones or blunts.
> I do like my nectar collector. The wax pens suk in my over rated opinion.


I just dab on a rig also it's worth it to me because it's just fluff and I make bubble hash so I always have 2 grades that I smoke and all other grades I press it works for me but honestly I dont think it's worth it to just press bud it's like the pressure isnt enough or something


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 15, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Do you feel the return is worth while?
> How do you smoke it?
> I do BHO always honeycomb wax. Smell AMAXING tastes great. Makes me cough so bad. The wifey loves it. It's all hers. I crumble it into cones or blunts.
> I do like my nectar collector. The wax pens suk in my over rated opinion.


In the end I should have between 1 ta 2 ounces of hash to smoke and then enough left to press out 20 grams of rosin heres a pic for quality reference and this is considered a hotter press so it could be even lighter if I turn down the temp but I go for quantity since it's all mine if I was trying to impress someone with flavor I'd lower the temp I get prob 80 to 90 percent of what's in the pic


----------



## dstroy (Jun 15, 2019)

THT said:


> yo Mad, that was 12/12 from seed. Wet the seeds on the first day of the comp like everyone else . I appreciate the kind words.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man, I appreciate it.

Yeah, that front left one isn't quitting any time soon looks like. 

The other ones will be ready I think from 58-70 days ballpark. Starting to ripen down, just a waiting game. They're all good looking and yield looks good to great so far. Never know what you're going to get with seeds, I've got some packs of prk I need to go through. Thought it was super cool that you were growing TK2 as well.

I got a line on a cut of grandpa's breath, I want to try it out because humble pie is good.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 15, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> In the end I should have between 1 ta 2 ounces of hash to smoke and then enough left to press out 20 grams of rosin heres a pic for quality reference and this is considered a hotter press so it could be even lighter if I turn down the temp but I go for quantity since it's all mine if I was trying to impress someone with flavor I'd lower the temp I get prob 80 to 90 percent of what's in the pic


Nice!


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 15, 2019)

I just pulled the feed tube. Will let the tray go through today with no feed/water and start chopping tomorrow. Its 70 days since flip. Will post some pics when the lights pop on.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 15, 2019)

Scraps.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 15, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> I just pulled the feed tube. Will let the tray go through today with no feed/water and start chopping tomorrow. Its 70 days since flip. Will post some pics when the lights pop on.


Mot gonna happen cowboy.


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 15, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> It's just a cheapy best value vacs press but it does the jobView attachment 4350326


Is that press worth it? I want to get or make a personal press, but the prices are insane. For the same cost as most presses, I could buy a new drill press and build my own it seems.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 15, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Is that press worth it? I want to get or make a personal press, but the prices are insane. For the same cost as most presses, I could buy a new drill press and build my own it seems.


Honestly price wise if you have the know how to build one that what I would do I think mine was around 400 and it's not quite good enough it needs better evenly spred pressure and more pressure over all BUT it works AMAZING for bubble becuase your return is awesome and it doesn't need nearly as much pressure this is just thru my experience I'm no expert by any means as this is the only press I've ever owned some might be bad ass


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 15, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Is that press worth it? I want to get or make a personal press, but the prices are insane. For the same cost as most presses, I could buy a new drill press and build my own it seems.


I've been looking on Aliexpress.
A bit cheaper. I want one badly, but 600+ is too steep for me.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 15, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> I've been looking on Aliexpress.
> A bit cheaper. I want one badly, but 600+ is too steep for me.


What a price that people would be willing to pay? I mean the average guy and a decent press? $500?


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 15, 2019)

70 days from flip. Still going.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 15, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> What a price that people would be willing to pay? I mean the average guy and a decent press? $500?


I know it pays for itself. Damn that's a up front throat punch. They won't trade for weed like the rest of my stuff.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 15, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> I know it pays for itself. Damn that's a up front throat punch. They won't trade for weed like the rest of my stuff.


No, I'm serious. Is $500 too much? I mean one that had controlled pressure, time and temp. I'm trying to find a price point.
Edit: and I'm not asking you personally. It was an open question to all.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 15, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> No, I'm serious. Is $500 too much? I mean one that had controlled pressure, time and temp. I'm trying to find a price point.


With controlled pressure that seems a good price from what I've researched.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 15, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> No, I'm serious. Is $500 too much? I mean one that had controlled pressure, time and temp. I'm trying to find a price point.
> Edit: and I'm not asking you personally. It was an open question to all.


How big are the plates?


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 15, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> How big are the plates?


What would the optimum size be? I'm not sure.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 15, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> What would the optimum size be? I'm not sure.


I'm looking to get into presses myself.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 15, 2019)

3x5? Not sure that seems the base line. 
I'm wading with sharks here.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 15, 2019)

I'm thinking dry sift, then press?
Still studying how the true hash was made and replicate.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 15, 2019)

Don't let me come off as an expert. I am a dumb ass searching myself.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 15, 2019)

I have made similar jigs to laminate wood.


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 15, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I'm looking to get into presses myself.


$500 for a 3x5 or 4x7 would do amazingly well if it had even pressure. I would fork that over for sure. Most of them in that price range currently suck.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 15, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> No, I'm serious. Is $500 too much? I mean one that had controlled pressure, time and temp. I'm trying to find a price point.
> Edit: and I'm not asking you personally. It was an open question to all.


I would pay that that would be great


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 15, 2019)

So... chop chop for one of my plants. It hermed on me. I knew the light going out would slow it down, but damn, it must have been at just the wrong time.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 15, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> So... chop chop for one of my plants. It hermed on me. I knew the light going out would slow it down, but damn, it must have been at just the wrong time.
> 
> View attachment 4350440


Ouch


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 15, 2019)

I've looked into presses quite a bit and anything under 1000 pretty much isnt worth it mine was 400 and is great for hash but I mostly want to press flower and I need even pressure for that so and more pressure in my experience 1500 and up if you want a quality press its unfortunate


----------



## J.James (Jun 15, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> So... chop chop for one of my plants. It hermed on me. I knew the light going out would slow it down, but damn, it must have been at just the wrong time.
> 
> View attachment 4350440


Damn, Sorry for your loss... Its hard to lose a loved one


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 15, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> So... chop chop for one of my plants. It hermed on me. I knew the light going out would slow it down, but damn, it must have been at just the wrong time.
> 
> View attachment 4350440


Sorry bro, been there.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 15, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> #27
> 
> Sapphire Og
> View attachment 4350525
> ...


I just popped my DJ Short Blueberry F2's the other day. I hope they don't turn out to be freaks, lol. If so, freaks in a good way.


----------



## THT (Jun 15, 2019)

Final weights for 2/3
Brandywine ~52 grams
White Lotus ~108 grams

edit: " ~ " means i didn't take all the trim off like usual, so there is probably a few grams of trim added into that final number


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 15, 2019)

THT said:


> Final weights for 2/3
> Brandywine ~52 grams
> White Lotus ~108 grams
> 
> edit: " ~ " means i didn't take all the trim off like usual, so there is probably a few grams of trim added into that final number


Wow that white lotus sounds like a keeper also hows the smell on that brandywine sorry if I get repeating this question to everyone I'm just really into smell and flavor and of course high but hell if it taste good I could just smoke more lol but I'm one of those guys that will keep a "finicky" plant just for the great smell and taste that why my current grow isnt a heavy yielder


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 15, 2019)

@Opie1971 same for you opie how are the smells on those freaks kinda to bad there do freaky are those the true blueberry by DJ short and if so do you know what gen I saw there are some f5s out there now


----------



## THT (Jun 15, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> hows the smell on that brandywine


Brandywine is quiet, very low tone fruity and clean smelling.. its got a bit of that pink champagne smell to it. but the taste is great, far stronger than the smell would have lead on to believe.. also.. the bud just looks pristine and shimmering and has great visual appeal. Unfortunately white lotus sort of let me down (again) in terms of the taste,, the smell this time around was louder and more skunky/peanutbutter but man the taste is just smoke.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 15, 2019)

THT said:


> Brandywine is quiet, very low tone fruity and clean smelling.. its got a bit of that pink champagne smell to it. but the taste is great, far stronger than the smell would have lead on to believe.. also.. the bud just looks pristine and shimmering and has great visual appeal. Unfortunately white lotus sort of let me down (again) in terms of the taste,, the smell this time around was louder and more skunky/peanutbutter but man the taste is just smoke.


Ok cool that brandywine had been catching my eye this whole comp in going to look into those genetics


----------



## THT (Jun 15, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Ok cool that brandywine had been catching my eye this whole comp in going to look into those genetics


Here's a comparison, brandywine on the left lotus on the right edit: good lord i hate hair in my pics, sorry...


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 16, 2019)

I just found out there is going to be a gram per watt competition starting mid to end August that isn't going to be announced for a bit. I have nothing to do with that comp and would love to have the chance to run with all of you guys in that comp. It is elsewhere, though I can't name names, the initials are icmag.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 16, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> @Opie1971 same for you opie how are the smells on those freaks kinda to bad there do freaky are those the true blueberry by DJ short and if so do you know what gen I saw there are some f5s out there now


Can’t really pinpoint the smell with everything else in the tent, but it is definitely berry-ish. I’ll take them out here in a couple days and check them outside the tent.
These are Dutch Passion’s BB, which I think is DJ Short’s somewhere down the line, who knows? Lol.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 16, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Can’t really pinpoint the smell with everything else in the tent, but it is definitely berry-ish. I’ll take them out here in a couple days and check them outside the tent.
> These are Dutch Passion’s BB, which I think is DJ Short’s somewhere down the line, who knows? Lol.


It seems they're all DJ short if you go deep enough lol


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 16, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> It seems they're all DJ short if you go deep enough lol


Yeah, that’s true. A person is just as likely to find it with DP as with anywhere else I guess.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 16, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Yeah, that’s true. A person is just as likely to find it with DP as with anywhere else I guess.


Definitely man it's to bad I really want some blueberry but to spend that money on freaks idk


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 16, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Definitely man it's too bad I really want some blueberry but to spend that money on freaks idk


where did you get them?


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> where did you get them?


I haven't actually bought any yet I wanted to and saw that dc got some f5s of DJ shorts true bluberry


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 16, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Can’t really pinpoint the smell with everything else in the tent, but it is definitely berry-ish. I’ll take them out here in a couple days and check them outside the tent.
> These are Dutch Passion’s BB, which I think is DJ Short’s somewhere down the line, who knows? Lol.


where did you get the BB?


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 16, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> I haven't actually bought any yet I wanted to and saw that dc got some f5s of DJ shorts true bluberry


The ones I popped are *these*


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> The ones I popped are *these*


I went ahead and gave you a follow I'd like to see how those turn out definitely good price and the description sounds like they spent some time on it I like that better then just a brief (blueberryxblueberry) type situation and it sounds like a f2 of the original blueberry not the true blueberry I like that much better


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> where did you get the BB?


They originally came through Oaseeds, they got them from Dutch Passion. 
J. sent them to me, he’s my brother.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 16, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> They originally came through Oaseeds, they got them from Dutch Passion.
> J. sent them to me, he’s my brother.


Oh shit you guys have been tag teaming me in here this whole time?


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 16, 2019)

You two need to step up to the big leagues...lettuce shit talking grow.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Oh shit you guys have been tag teaming me in here this whole time?
> View attachment 4350647


Yeah, I wasn’t supposed to tell you guys, that fucker’s gonna be pissed now, lol.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 16, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Yeah, I wasn’t supposed to tell you guys, that fucker’s gonna be pissed now, lol.


Cat's out of the bag now. Are you Dyna-Gro, too?


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Cat's out of the bag now. Are you Dyna-Gro, too?


Lol hahah to funny


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 16, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Yeah, I wasn’t supposed to tell you guys, that fucker’s gonna be pissed now, lol.


Lol spilt the beans


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 16, 2019)

Uh Oh. HAF is going to be screaming collusion now.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Uh Oh. HAF is going to be screaming collusion now.


Especially if you 3 won lolhahaha


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 16, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Especially if you 3 won lolhahaha


What do you mean *if*?


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> What do you mean *if*?


This thing was rigged from the start, I've already won, we are just playing this out. Dstroy called it months ago.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Cat's out of the bag now. Are you Dyna-Gro, too?


Nope, not affiliated with Dyna-Gro. I’m with Advanced, lol.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 16, 2019)

It's not impossible obviously j.james is a beast and opies gelato has been one of my favs for the whole comp and your plants are looking great if you 3 won it would be a little hilarious on the collusion aspect lol


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 16, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Nope, not affiliated with Dyna-Gro. I’m with Advanced, lol.


OMFG GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE, now.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 16, 2019)

Yall got me cracking up lol sitting all alone laughing at a phone


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 16, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I’m with Advanced, lol.


Where is my free starter whatever wtf?


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 16, 2019)

Collusion from all angles. dstroy and haf are going to have aneurysms.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 16, 2019)

next you'll tell me JJ is Mega Crop or some shit.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 16, 2019)

I might have to turn RIU back off for a bit to absorb all of this information...


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> next you'll tell me JJ is Mega Crop or some shit.


Well, never mind...........................................

I’ll just let him tell you guys.


----------



## J.James (Jun 16, 2019)

What the hell Opie... You know Im BuildASoil...


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 16, 2019)

J.James said:


> What the hell Opie... You know Im BuildASoil...


JJ, where's my free shit?


----------



## J.James (Jun 16, 2019)

I sent it to Opie, He was supposed to send it to you


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 16, 2019)

J.James said:


> I sent it to Opie, He was supposed to send it to you


NOW I see why he is the prize holder.....I feel a tin foil hat forming.


----------



## J.James (Jun 16, 2019)

I need a Dragon Shooter for this conversation


----------



## J.James (Jun 16, 2019)

Ok, Im ready...


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 16, 2019)

J.James said:


> Ok, Im ready...
> View attachment 4350687


Wait up ffs, you gotta give me and Opie a second to get ready.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 16, 2019)

Yell in the other room for Opie, I'm ready over here.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 16, 2019)

I broke out the ditch weed. Could go one of two ways...either I get super talkative. Or forget what I was doing for the next hour...


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I broke out the ditch weed. Could go one of two ways...either I get super talkative. Or forget what I was doing for the next hour...


I guess if JJ's phone starts blowing up, he'll have his answer.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Yell in the other room for Opie, I'm ready over here.


Huh?


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 16, 2019)

Who got shot?


----------



## J.James (Jun 16, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Who got shot?


The Dragon shoots you brother


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 16, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Huh?


When he yelled for you you were supposed to come smoke.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> When he yelled for you you were supposed to come smoke.


I can’t hardly read what your saying for the smoke now. 
I must’ve passed out there for a minute, lol.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 16, 2019)

J.James said:


> The Dragon shoots you brother


Keep shooting back until I get there, lol.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 16, 2019)

So, the wife waits until I'm Ozzy baked to tell me the in-laws are coming over in an hour....


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> So, the wife waits until I'm Ozzy baked to tell me the in-laws are coming over in an hour....


Hide in the closet.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 16, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Hide in the closet.


They found me in there last time after two hours.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 16, 2019)

Maybe I'll go get milk and not come back until tonight.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Maybe I'll go get milk and not come back until tonight.


JJ, Opie, swing by and get me. I'm too fucked up.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 16, 2019)

Golden Haha lol


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 16, 2019)

@homebrewer That's not cool man. You knocked off hafs glasses.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> JJ, Opie, swing by and get me. I'm too fucked up.


Sorry Perm, I passed out. Hope everything went well with the in-laws, lol.


----------



## J.James (Jun 17, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> View attachment 4350896 not ready yet.


Can you take some close up, Regular light photos please so I can see the little ladies greatness?


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 17, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> View attachment 4350939
> @homebrewer That's not cool man. You knocked off hafs glasses.


Coach woulda put me in 4th quarter, we'd of been state champions..... No doubt.... No doubt in my mind


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 17, 2019)

Everyone's stuff is looking great. I'll have a first real taste of mine in the morning. I have been stoned for a day or so just from the shake while messing with it 

They may lose a little more weight, but there are no stems I even snipped up the tops. So far, the vacuum-drying works great. The buds feel a little different for the stage they are at. they are dense, but the outer leafy parts haven't curled. it's like they dried more evenly, maybe down to a cellular level? I mean, if you marinate chicken under vacuum it works better because it "opens up" the meat at that level.

Anywhooooo, my harvest and my final contest entry unless you want to hear that it get's me high and smells good 
The Dyna-gro plant was louder than the rest, so I kept it all separate. I picked out all the tops and put them in one jar, then all the nugs went into my "bingo" cage. I rolled them around gently to get any tiny stuff out (little aluminum tin) and get my taste.

The 'data' After 86 days total grow time.

And I'd like to thank mom, and Jesus, and the academy for giving me this opportunity - and if I don't win nuthin' maybe someone will send me seed-testers as a consolation prize 

GET-R-DUN! My vote is still up for grabs! (or can be bought for a reasonable fee  )


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 17, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> Coach woulda put me in 4th quarter, we'd of been state champions..... No doubt.... No doubt in my mind


I know bro. I was there. '82


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 17, 2019)

I've seen HB throw a pigskin a 1/4 mile.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 17, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I've seen HB throw a pigskin a 1/4 mile.


HB ate all the chips so we couldn’t make nachos.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 17, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I've seen HB throw a pigskin a 1/4 mile.


I saw that movie 

I live my life by Napoleon's theory:

"What re you doing today Napoleon?"

"Whatever I feel like... Duh."


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 17, 2019)

I tried making vape-juice. Anyone on here knowledgeable?


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Anyone on here knowledgeable?


That depends on if you are already an expert on the subject or not.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 17, 2019)

@H.A.F. girls want guys with good growing skills.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 17, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> @H.A.F. girls want guys with good growing skills.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 17, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> That depends on if you are already an expert on the subject or not.


I decarbed bud, infused it in PG, and it came out dark like coffee. smells good too. From the math I did it should be 7mg/ml of THC, at a 70/30 PG/VG ratio. 

I'm just not sure what a store-bought cartridge has, and what I should aim for. 

That was with flower, and I'm thinking that using just keif might be better for this. I've just never had "professional" thc vape juice.


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> View attachment 4351221


She's getting awfully close to harvest


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 17, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> She's getting awfully close to harvest


So you're saying you don't know anything about THC vape-juice. Thanks for not blowing smoke... Peace-out


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 17, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> She's getting awfully close to harvest


I don't know you and you give the impression you hate me. Why in the F would I care what you have to say? You may be a great guy...


----------



## J.James (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Big Perm (Jun 17, 2019)

Go Go n Chill could write a book on the stuff.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I decarbed bud, infused it in PG, and it came out dark like coffee. smells good too. From the math I did it should be 7mg/ml of THC, at a 70/30 PG/VG ratio.
> 
> I'm just not sure what a store-bought cartridge has, and what I should aim for.
> 
> That was with flower, and I'm thinking that using just keif might be better for this. I've just never had "professional" thc vape juice.


 I make rosin then break it down with a shatter liquidizer


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 17, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Monday funday. day 48 of 12/12, day 90 since sprout.
> View attachment 4351241


 hey just wondering did you do any topping I can remember


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 17, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Monday funday. day 48 of 12/12, day 90 since sprout.
> View attachment 4351241


 also hows the smell my donkeys are already getting pretty dank


----------



## Way2-High (Jun 17, 2019)

No no topping or training, I gently pushed down on branches in veg and it made the plant act like I had her tied down. The smell is crazy dank! Can’t really explain it though.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 17, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> No no topping or training, I gently pushed down on branches in veg and it made the plant act like I had her tied down. The smell is crazy dank! Can’t really explain it though.


Nice


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 17, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> No no topping or training, I gently pushed down on branches in veg and it made the plant act like I had her tied down. The smell is crazy dank! Can’t really explain it though.


I Agree that it is hard to place but is super dank I think i might have found a candidate for a strain I've been wanting to make that has the word funk in it I wont say the whole name due to peepers lol jk but yea this with my funky mamma moonshine might blossom something special


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 17, 2019)

As my grandpa would say let's kill these mofo motha fuckas lol


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I don't know you and you give the impression you hate me. Why in the F would I care what you have to say? You may be a great guy...


I only roast the ones I love. Relax, we're just having a good time.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 17, 2019)

cloudy, not yet amber. Purples are starting g to show. A well is off.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 17, 2019)

4 week cure. Smells like filling my power stroke while eating a Hershey bar, with a slight citrus pine scent. Will knock your dick in the dirt.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 17, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> View attachment 4351298 View attachment 4351299 View attachment 4351302 View attachment 4351303 View attachment 4351304 cloudy, not yet amber. Purples are starting g to show. A well is off.


Such tiny trics is this sativa dom would prob make some amazing low micron bubble


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 17, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> I only roast the ones I love. Relax, we're just having a good time.


Bravo and well said.
Man those CJs turned out amazing. Was it really only 46 days of 12/12?
I'm ordering some of those!
Others better step up to you at this point!


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 17, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Such tiny trics is this sativa dom would prob make some amazing low micron bubble


GG#4 Jose Wales confirmed cut from clone. Yes, has been very sativa dom. Spindly strechy and airy till the end fill out. Amazing smoke, great flavor almost lime hash half way thru a cone. Just takes forever to finish and NOT a big yielded. It's a great strain, o e of my favs to smoke, but not growing for production any longer.
This comp showed the short falls of my OP, as well as those of my strain. I think my strain is my limiting factor.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 17, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Such tiny trics is this sativa dom would prob make some amazing low micron bubble


Tiny Trichs,...good or bad? Did I fuck it up in your opinion? I'm a putz please tell me!!!


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 17, 2019)

10,000 hours! Got it, you rule. Don't, listen to those who have it. What you read, no matter how much, doesn't count! Only dirty hands accumulate hours, only hours make an expert!


----------



## J.James (Jun 17, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> 10,000 hours! Got it, you rule. Don't, listen to those who have it. What you read, no matter how much, doesn't count! Only dirty hands accumulate hours, only hours make an expert!





Madriffer said:


> Tiny Trichs,...good or bad? Did I fuck it up in your opinion? I'm a putz please tell me!!!


There are a lot of roads that will all lead you to the same place. The route you take is up to you my friend.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 17, 2019)

Love lessons 1.
Tell people you know less than you do.
Then give them a product better than discussed.
Marketing 101...
Under promise and over deliver!
Or keeping by the hour!


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 17, 2019)

J.James said:


> There are a lot of roads that will all lead you to the same place. The route you take is up to you my friend.


As a breeder I ask you about trich size. Never been on my radar. See, i am a newb!


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 17, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Tiny Trichs,...good or bad? Did I fuck it up in your opinion? I'm a putz please tell me!!!


No it's good it proves even more that it is sativa dom


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 17, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Love lessons 1.
> Tell people you know less than you do.
> Then give them a product better than discussed.
> Marketing 101...
> ...


So true that's why back when I was younger I would tell chicks I had a tiny dick lol I'd be like its like 3 ins that's under promise over delivery at it's best


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 17, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> As a breeder I ask you about trich size. Never been on my radar. See, i am a newb!


My mamma thai had ity bity trics made awesome hash and great smoke it also never ambered up just kept going and going getting full cloudy


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 17, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> So true that's why back when I was younger I would tell chicks I had a tiny dick lol I'd be like its like 3 ins that's under promise over delivery at it's best


Classic!


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 17, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> I only roast the ones I love. Relax, we're just having a good time.


This is true. If he didn't give a shit he wouldn't bother commenting.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 17, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> As my grandpa would say let's kill these mofo motha fuckas lolView attachment 4351279


Those fungus gnat larvae are fucked


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 17, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> No it's good it proves even more that it is sativa dom


That's why this is my last FULL tray run of this strain. I'm at 70+ days, still airy not amber, will continue to get better...
My chop WILL be amazing...but will ha e killed my production and my business. Last run of this. Mimosa...next up. Then Donkey Dan gets a chance. Then...breeder wars...got some testers to prove. All while keeping the production going...


----------



## Kushash (Jun 17, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> View attachment 4351298 View attachment 4351299 View attachment 4351302 View attachment 4351303 View attachment 4351304 cloudy, not yet amber. Purples are starting g to show. A well is off.


Might be a good idea to relocate those electrical outlets that are on the ground.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 17, 2019)

I'm running some donkey Dan's right now i'm impressed so far cant wait to see what 12/12 brings


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 17, 2019)

I try to hang mine on a wall if possible


----------



## J.James (Jun 17, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> As a breeder I ask you about trich size. Never been on my radar. See, i am a newb!


Every strain is a little different and you will also find that there is a lot of variation in each strain. 
Whether a particular trait is good or bad solely depends on what your finished product goals are.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> View attachment 4351221


Who grew that? Your woman?


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 17, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> I only roast the ones I love. Relax, we're just having a good time.


Roasting is what a comedian does to make things funny - and it is usually leavened with actual humor. What you are doing is like CNN reporting on Trump...


----------



## J.James (Jun 17, 2019)

*Dank Sinatra*


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 17, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Might be a good idea to relocate those electrical outlets that are on the ground.


Will do thanks.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 17, 2019)

J.James said:


> *Dank Sinatra*
> View attachment 4351341


Very nice.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 17, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> So, about my tiny trichs. Genetic or grower. Maybe nutes? I am MegaCrop 1x all the way no adds.


It's most likely genetics considering its sativa dom but I'm no expert I've only grown one sativa heavy strain before and I'm going by what I read when I saw it had tiny trics that was when I learned that sativa dom can have small tricomes


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 17, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> It's most likely genetics considering its sativa dom but I'm no expert I've only grown one sativa heavy strain before and I'm going by what I read when I saw it had tiny trics that was when I learned that sativa dom can have small tricomes


I think you'll need a smaller micron mesh for any hash (or larger micron?) - tinier holes... whichever that is.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I think you'll need a smaller micron mesh for any hash (or larger micron?) - tinier holes... whichever that is.


Agreed I ment in my bubble bags I get way more in my 25 bag with sativas and more in the 72/90 bags with my indica dom stuff and this really was apparent with the full sativa landrace I grew my 25 bag was packed


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 17, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Agreed I ment in my bubble bags I get way more in my 25 bag with sativas and more in the 72/90 bags with my indica dom stuff and this really was apparent with the full sativa landrace I grew my 25 bag was packed


For me, using the dry sift screen, I would need a whole different set-up. I never even heard of this, but I have a sativa dominant going now. We'll see. Cool though.


----------



## Kushash (Jun 18, 2019)

Sativa hybrids or sativa dominant plants tend to have smaller trichs and also tend to have less trichs on the leaves. I remember when I made bubble hash early on and being disappointed till I got to the 25 micron bag and that is where all the goodness was.

Growing them does not look as good in a comp with awesome scrogs of frosty buds with frosty leaves.

I'm still jazzed about a Neville's Haze (or similar) contest someday.
Everyone growing the same fugly airy foxtailing 16 week strain.
Maybe next year or the year after. Would only be good if there were enough players.

A contest where a grower can grow any style they choose so the people who grow them will play without disrupting there normal routine. I think this style will get some perpetual growers who would not play if they had to make to many adjustments.


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 18, 2019)

Kushash said:


> I'm still jazzed about a Neville's Haze (or similar) contest someday.
> *Everyone growing the same fugly airy foxtailing 16 week strain.*
> Maybe next year or the year after. Would only be good if there were enough players.
> 
> ...


I'd be in. My kali mist goes 15 weeks.


----------



## J.James (Jun 18, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Sativa hybrids or sativa dominant plants tend to have smaller trichs and also tend to have less trichs on the leaves. I remember when I made bubble hash early on and being disappointed till I got to the 25 micron bag and that is where all the goodness was.
> 
> Growing them does not look as good in a comp with awesome scrogs of frosty buds with frosty leaves.
> 
> ...


I'd be down! I've got some "Hoa Bac Silver Flower" with an 84+ day flower time (12 - 14 Weeks) and have been looking for a reason to grow it out and if that doesn't work I've got a few "Orissa Gold Landrace" With a flower of 126+ days (16 -18 Weeks)


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 18, 2019)

I've got a couple landrace sativas I'd never run in a comp. Might have to take a look at it, lol.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 18, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Sativa hybrids or sativa dominant plants tend to have smaller trichs and also tend to have less trichs on the leaves. I remember when I made bubble hash early on and being disappointed till I got to the 25 micron bag and that is where all the goodness was.
> 
> Growing them does not look as good in a comp with awesome scrogs of frosty buds with frosty leaves.
> 
> ...


I would love this kind of comp I'd try my hand at some dr grinspoon


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 18, 2019)

Since I have a stash built up, I am ready to let some plants go long. My Bruce Banner is supposedly 80/20 sativa dom, but she showed pistils and is in flower before the skywalker og next to her that is supposedly 80/20 the other way.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 18, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Since I have a stash built up, I am ready to let some plants go long.


You harvested early because you were out?
I'm just asking for @ Techno Vicking, he won't STFU about it.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 18, 2019)

I'm getting some tip burn, damn.
Day 32
 
@homebrewer Next time I'm just filling up a bucket of Milo and using it as my medium.
"Thow'er down and hope for the best!"


----------



## J.James (Jun 18, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I'm getting some tip burn, damn.
> Day 32
> View attachment 4351730
> @homebrewer Next time I'm just filling up a bucket of Milo and using it as my medium.
> "Thow'er down and hope for the best!"


Is your RH a little low Perm?


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 18, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I'm getting some tip burn, damn.
> Day 32
> View attachment 4351730
> @homebrewer Next time I'm just filling up a bucket of Milo and using it as my medium.
> "Thow'er down and hope for the best!"


Yea after my heavy flush I had to do and then a good feeding I burnt my tips to I'm not to worried but still not perfect so yea there goes that lol but my calcium deficiency has stopped due to me getting the cal mag on track and raising my lights a little I think helped considering the only plants showing any problems were the ones with most concentrated light


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 18, 2019)

J.James said:


> Is your RH a little low Perm?


It's actually high. 60. Been rainy and another week of rain in the forecast. My hanging dry basket though, it is on day 5 and is about half dry, lol.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 18, 2019)

I don't feel like firing up the dehumidifier, it is 600w.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 18, 2019)

You CAN harvest early when you're out? Acceptable? I usually just smoke meth in the interem. The ole lady gets bitchy the first day, then when I come home from work 10 days later her, and the plants are ready to submit.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 18, 2019)

J.James said:


> Is your RH a little low Perm?


I have this iL8 about 6" off the canopy, might have a little to do with it. hahaha


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 18, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> You CAN harvest early when you're out? Acceptable?


Totally. I throw way early shit in the food dehydrator all the time. Done in about 2 hours while the plant finishes growing.
Edit: When I am totally out vs. chopping the whole plant.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 18, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I don't feel like firing up the dehumidifier, it is 600w.


I had to. Hasn't stopped raining here sin e it stopped snowing. Running my flower room at 40-45% now. Did a couple of weeks at 35% when I first got it, to dry EVERYTHING out.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 18, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Totally. I throw way early shit in the food dehydrator all the time. Done in about 2 hours while the plant finishes growing.


Serious? About the food DH?
Small amounts. Asking for a friend whose plants are going overtime and just gifted the last of his smoke?


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 18, 2019)

I turned the dehumidifier on a while ago my humidity is still hard to control I'm at 55ish I might even have to plug another one in it sucks


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 18, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Serious? About the food DH?
> Small amounts. Asking for a friend whose plants are going overtime and just gifted the last of his smoke?


Yeah I'm serious. I mean I'm not showing it off or anything but it does the job.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 18, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> I turned the dehumidifier on a while ago my humidity is still hard to control I'm at 55ish I might even have to plug another one in it sucks


I traded an ounce for a nearly new 50 pint with drain tube. Same guy I traded 2 ounce as for a co2 burner. Won't use the burner till comp is done. That Dehuey is great though!


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 18, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> I traded an ounce for a nearly new 50 pint with drain tube. Same guy I traded 2 ounce as for a co2 burner. Won't use the burner till comp is done. That Dehuey is great though!


I need a vendor that will take weed as money...


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 18, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I need a vendor that will take weed as money...


Don't we all. lol


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 18, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I need a vendor that will take weed as money...


Dude, it is my dream see a weed barter site.
There is someone in every shop I purchase from who wants a discount.
Someone has a light that didn't grow their fortune, now they'll take a small bag for it.
CannaTrade....weed for...barter store.
That's my gift to you.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 18, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I need a vendor that will take weed as money...


Vendor is broad...
My kitchen cabinet supplier will not take weed for cabinet on the 56 unit complex I'm finishing. Even after I showed HAFs grow.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 18, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> I had to. Hasn't stopped raining here sin e it stopped snowing. Running my flower room at 40-45% now. Did a couple of weeks at 35% when I first got it, to dry EVERYTHING out.


I’m battling high humidity, have been for what seems like a month. At night it hits 100% outside (that’s what the weather app says), and I’m in a tent in a garage. A metal garage, it’s starting to suck.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 18, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I’m in a tent in a garage. A metal garage, it’s starting to suck.


Dude. Section 8 housing isn't that expensive these days. Where do you put your plants?


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 18, 2019)

Blackberry Trainwreck, ruined.


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 18, 2019)

I think I have the opposite problem from all y'all. I am battling low temps. Sure, the plants are frosty as hell, but got damn the flowers are not developing. Swapping one of my larger tents in to the cold room to try and get some heat around the plants.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 18, 2019)

My CL traded set up in flower room only.
4 1000x digital ballast good shape adj
4 cool hoods not the best, kinda small for 4x4
30 amp 4 light box excellent product
6" inline fan with matching carbon filter
8" inline fan with matching carbon filter
Ducting, and a bunch of... I tried to grow, but, sicked at it.
Any way that was a half pound trade.
I had less than 70 bucks cash involved.
...


----------



## dstroy (Jun 18, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4351761
> Blackberry Trainwreck, ruined.


aww man that sucks


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 18, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4351761
> Blackberry Trainwreck, ruined.


bud rot?


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 18, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Dude. Section 8 housing isn't that expensive these days. Where do you put your plants?


I’ve got a 12qt tote that I keep hid under a pile of clothes.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 18, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> I think I have the opposite problem from all y'all. I am battling low temps. Sure, the plants are frosty as hell, but got damn the flowers are not developing. Swapping one of my larger tents in to the cold room to try and get some heat around the plants.


That sucks man unfortunately the more I get my humidity in control the more my temps get out of control it sucks that why I like winters here my grow tends to go with out a hitch in the winter other then low night temps but that's an easy battle


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 18, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> bud rot?


Yeah, high humidity. I’m gonna put another fan in there and hope for the best, that’s about all I can do for now.
Hopefully, before winter I can get me a room boxed in, that way I can control the climate better.

Hell, by winter I may be moved in with @Big Perm. Lol


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 18, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4351761
> Blackberry Trainwreck, ruined.


Well after seeing that I'm going to run my dehumidifier at lights off until the rain is done.


----------



## J.James (Jun 18, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Well after seeing that I'm going to run my dehumidifier at lights off until the rain is done.


Glad I said something..... Wait... Shit... I keep forgetting this is a competition


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 18, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I'm getting some tip burn, damn.
> Day 32
> View attachment 4351730
> @homebrewer Next time I'm just filling up a bucket of Milo and using it as my medium.
> "Thow'er down and hope for the best!"


I don't know, looks like you're already dominating over there!


----------



## dstroy (Jun 18, 2019)

I keep my humidity at 70% day and night in the tents. Not kidding. I just never let the temperature get lower than the relative humidity inside the tent. 

The humidity in the room is kept at 70f 55%.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 18, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Well after seeing that I'm going to run my dehumidifier at lights off until the rain is done.


Mine runs 24/7 to maintain 45%


----------



## Way2-High (Jun 18, 2019)

Bud porn!! Just a sneak peek.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 18, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4351761
> Blackberry Trainwreck, ruined.


This WAS NOT a comp plant. Just thought I’d add that.

Here is a She-Male. It hasn’t been sprayed with anything, it’s a GPS Purple Outlaw.
 

 
It doesn’t know what it wants to be. I was thinking maybe of getting some pollen from him, but he ain’t a him I don’t guess.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 18, 2019)

Heres a quick pic of my light meter I ment to take this pic a month ago almost but then realized the battery was dead ordered said battery and that battery has finally arrived lol should of just went to target  this is in lux and theres a x10 so it's well over 9000 lol had to Haha anyway it's at around 90000 in the center just below my tops


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 18, 2019)

You can see how I had a small deficiency when they were even closer also lights are going to get raised even more I'm shooting for a lower lux then 90 000


----------



## J.James (Jun 18, 2019)

*Blueberry Freeze *


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 18, 2019)

The whole tent is now 80,000 or under


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 18, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Hell, by winter I may be moved in with @Big Perm. Lol


I can rent you a 4x4 I guess. It isn't in the garage at least. Actually I'll do it for 10% of your yield....Actually no, no I won't.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 18, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> The whole tent is now 80,000 or under


See Opie, $80,000 for a tent is a little on the high side, imo. I'll rent one out for like $200 a month.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 18, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> See Opie, $80,000 for a tent is a little on the high side, imo. I'll rent one out for like $200 a month.


Packing now, should be there by sunup. Lol.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 18, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Packing now, should be there by sunup. Lol.


Tent isn't available until 3rd week of July or so. I have one in the garage you can use till then. $100 a month. If you need one for your plants too, we can probably work something out.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 19, 2019)

dstroy said:


> #540
> 
> The two plants on the right are going to be done any day now.
> 
> View attachment 4351807


 what strain is the small one to the right that shit is looking pretty iced out


----------



## dstroy (Jun 19, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> what strain is the small one to the right that shit is looking pretty iced out


They’re all the same strain. Tennessee kush #2


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 19, 2019)

dstroy said:


> They’re all the same strain. Tennessee kush #2


Really? Crazy they look so different and the little almost looks more iced out


----------



## dstroy (Jun 19, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Really? Crazy they look so different and the little almost looks more iced out


Really. All Tennessee kush 2 from seed.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 19, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Really. All Tennessee kush 2 from seed.


I see did you clone for a mother or do you always go from seed


----------



## dstroy (Jun 19, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> I see did you clone for a mother or do you always go from seed


I go from seed and pick what works the best. If it's better than what I got a mom gets replaced.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 19, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Really. All Tennessee kush 2 from seed.


Have you tried the Tennessee Kush, I guess you’d call them #1’s?


----------



## dstroy (Jun 19, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Have you tried the Tennessee Kush, I guess you’d call them #1’s?


I have not.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 19, 2019)

dstroy said:


> I have not.


I have a pk of the #1’s, I don’t remember if they’re regs or fems. I need to get a couple going.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 19, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I have a pk of the #1’s, I don’t remember if they’re regs or fems. I need to get a couple going.


I never saw them offered in reg.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 19, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> You harvested early because you were out?
> I'm just asking for @ Techno Vicking, he won't STFU about it.


No, they were about 5-10% amber, but the plants looked crappy. Age was not helping them. Just meant that one of these is a supposedly longer flower time. And that because I have excess smoke I have no reason to rush. I had no reason before either - plants were just done enough for their condition.

My first couple of harvests when I started, yes. I chopped them early. this is just a quick flower plant. The monster clone that had all the foxtails only went 59 days.


----------



## J.James (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 19, 2019)

So @H.A.F. was 6/11 the end of your run? I want to make sure I update the spreadsheet right. I think I read you had completed your grow, correct?


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 19, 2019)

this is what I get for fox tailing. 70 plus days under 12s and still splitting, swelling and throwing pistils. 60%~ cloudy. No amber. Starting to get a safe with lavender hues colour.
Wanna chop, but not ready!


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 19, 2019)

Full tray shot.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 19, 2019)

Storm damage. Haven't checked these in a couple days and found this.
Already growing to the light despite being nearly truncated. 
How do you kill one of these plants?
I'll tape it later and it will flourish. Well, if it stops raining and we get some sun!


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 19, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> So @H.A.F. was 6/11 the end of your run? I want to make sure I update the spreadsheet right. I think I read you had completed your grow, correct?


Yes. I looked at the sheet out of curiosity and it is (was)actually correct. Haven't posted (red date part) but green OK in the status part. I thought that was your "fix" since the OK part didn't say "out" or disqualified or something.

And to clarify the "early harvest" thing. I was just meaning that if you were in a bind for smoke, a long-flower plant that requires patience is probably not the thing to grow...


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 19, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> View attachment 4352324 View attachment 4352325 this is what I get for fox tailing. 70 plus days under 12s and still splitting, swelling and throwing pistils. 60%~ cloudy. No amber. Starting to get a safe with lavender hues colour.
> Wanna chop, but not ready!


That's an inch of new growth this week.
Res is at about 1.0 ec, only topped with h20 last 3 weeks. I'm not force feeding them to grow, they just wanna keep hanging withe the riffer, but ima need some reefer soon...


----------



## Way2-High (Jun 19, 2019)

Well gents, I cut the top off 20 minutes ago.


----------



## Way2-High (Jun 19, 2019)

There’s how she Looks.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 19, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Well gents, I cut the top off 20 minutes ago.
> View attachment 4352398


Can you get a zoom in for the trichs?


----------



## J.James (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Way2-High (Jun 19, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Can you get a zoom in for the trichs?


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 19, 2019)

Posting pics here for number issues     thats it today cant wait I see some swelling starting so now to watch tricomes closely for the next couple weeks maybe 3


----------



## Kushash (Jun 20, 2019)

Getting ready to post some pics. 6 weeks 12/12. I think I past the H.A.F way point of flowering.


----------



## J.James (Jun 20, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Posting pics here for number issues View attachment 4352522 View attachment 4352523 View attachment 4352524 View attachment 4352525 thats it today cant wait I see some swelling starting so now to watch tricomes closely for the next couple weeks maybe 3


Get some sticky traps hung at light level brother, the adult fungus gnats need to be caught to speed up your treatment's effectiveness.
https://www.amazon.com/Gideal-Dual-Sided-Yellow-Whiteflies-Leafminers/dp/B07QKLHH5X/ref=sr_1_4?keywords=yellow+pest+trap&qid=1561039931&s=instant-video&sr=1-4-catcorr


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 20, 2019)

J.James said:


> Get some sticky traps hung at light level brother, the adult fungus gnats need to be caught to speed up your treatment's effectiveness.
> https://www.amazon.com/Gideal-Dual-Sided-Yellow-Whiteflies-Leafminers/dp/B07QKLHH5X/ref=sr_1_4?keywords=yellow+pest+trap&qid=1561039931&s=instant-video&sr=1-4-catcorr


If you can get the larvae and the winged bastards all at once, it takes about 3 days for their life cycle to end. After that if you still have them, think about re-treating with whatever because it didn't take.


----------



## J.James (Jun 20, 2019)

It’s good to keep sticky traps in your grow space at all times. I think it’s a must have item for IPM.
#1 Early detection of pests before they become a major issue
#2 Makes pest identification easy
#3 Shows treatment effectiveness


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 20, 2019)

J.James said:


> It’s good to keep sticky traps in your grow space at all times. I think it’s a must have item for IPM.
> #1 Early detection of pests before they become a major issue
> #2 Makes pest identification easy
> #3 Shows treatment effectiveness


I got a bunch of those fly strip things. 10 pack for a dollar. Roped them all around my canopy. Fuckin buds are sticky as HELL! Amber already, too.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 20, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> If you can get the larvae and the winged bastards all at once, it takes about 3 days for their life cycle to end. After that if you still have them, think about re-treating with whatever because it didn't take.


Actually the larva and gnats have a 21 day cycle so I need to keep treating but ima kill these bastards once and for all


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 20, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I got a bunch of those fly strip things. 10 pack for a dollar. Roped them all around my canopy. Fuckin buds are sticky as HELL! Amber already, too.


I'd better stfu or I'm going to get a gnat infestation.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 20, 2019)

Locusts...


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 20, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Actually the larva and gnats have a 21 day cycle so I need to keep treating but ima kill these bastards once and for all


Then it may be 3 days from hatch to breeding. There's 3 days in there somewhere. The larva aren't hard to kill, it's the breeding cycle.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 20, 2019)

Random cat pic. Empty grow bag...


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 20, 2019)

I have been supplementing UV in flower with a 10 acre 400w bug zapper. Maybe that's why I'm bug free.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 20, 2019)

dstroy said:


> I never saw them offered in reg.


I may be wrong, but I’m pretty sure that they’re regs. I’ll check and see, I’ll have to dig my stash out.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 20, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Well gents, I cut the top off 20 minutes ago.
> View attachment 4352398


Why?


----------



## Way2-High (Jun 20, 2019)

Those top 4 colas were done to where I want them. Mostly cloudy with a bit of amber.


----------



## J.James (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 20, 2019)

I should have had this one in the comp.
Cookies N Chem.


----------



## J.James (Jun 20, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4352807
> I should have had this one in the comp.
> Cookies N Chem.


Did you get that one in the breeding circle? Looks great man, Can't wait to see it fully ripe!


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 20, 2019)

J.James said:


> Did you get that one in the breeding circle? Looks great man, Can't wait to see it fully ripe!


I’ve got clones off of her, she’s a clone herself, and a good one too.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 20, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> View attachment 4352333
> Storm damage. Haven't checked these in a couple days and found this.
> Already growing to the light despite being nearly truncated.
> How do you kill one of these plants?
> I'll tape it later and it will flourish. Well, if it stops raining and we get some sun!View attachment 4352333 View attachment 4352334 View attachment 4352337 View attachment 4352343 View attachment 4352346 View attachment 4352349


Didn't take a pic, but, checked her today. Raining here again, anyway she is growing to the light and none the wiser!


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 20, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I have been supplementing UV in flower with a 10 acre 400w bug zapper. Maybe that's why I'm bug free.


Eyeroll and choke on a good hit emoji needed here.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 20, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4352807
> I should have had this one in the comp.
> Cookies N Chem.


That would have got my vote.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 20, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> View attachment 4352475


Way2Early is your new name.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 20, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Way2Early is your new name.


Hey now....


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 20, 2019)

J.James said:


> Did you get that one in the breeding circle? Looks great man, Can't wait to see it fully ripe!





Madriffer said:


> That would have got my vote.


I’m sure @Kushash will find some kind of deficiency with her. Lol.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 20, 2019)

Gotta remember though, I flipped at day 28 because I had the small pots.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 20, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4352807
> I should have had this one in the comp.
> Cookies N Chem.


Just wondering what day flower is this it looks great


----------



## Kushash (Jun 20, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I’m sure @Kushash will find some kind of deficiency with her. Lol.


She is perfect!
Beautiful autumn color is a more preferable description IMHO!


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 20, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Hey now....


I know, sorry he took your crown.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 20, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Gotta remember though, I flipped at day 28 because I had the small pots.


I flipped these at day 7 from sprout.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 20, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> #194
> 
> Day 45 today for the six Casey Jones cuts below. I'll probably harvest them tomorrow
> 
> ...


 looking amazing what kind of aromas are you getting from those beauts


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 20, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Just wondering what day flower is this it looks great


It’s about day 47 or 48, I think. A couple more weeks to go at least.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 20, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> It’s about day 47 or 48, I think. A couple more weeks to go at least.


Looking great tho keep it up


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 20, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I flipped these at day 7 from sprout.
> View attachment 4352871


These went a month, then I broke a limb trying to manifold the second one (SOG is too stocky)and said screw it and flipped them both


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 20, 2019)

J.James said:


> Get some sticky traps hung at light level brother, the adult fungus gnats need to be caught to speed up your treatment's effectiveness.
> https://www.amazon.com/Gideal-Dual-Sided-Yellow-Whiteflies-Leafminers/dp/B07QKLHH5X/ref=sr_1_4?keywords=yellow+pest+trap&qid=1561039931&s=instant-video&sr=1-4-catcorr


Ordered! Great deal the ones near me are tiny and expensive


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 20, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> looking amazing what kind of aromas are you getting from those beauts


The dominant smell at harvest is a sweet musky scent, kind of like an old man's cologne (but in a good way). In the background there is a berry scent, blueberry or something. So basically sweet, berry, and musky, not in that order. Her aroma strength is way above average. I'm an aroma guy and I like fragrant plants. She's one of the most fragrant plants in my garden.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 20, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> The dominant smell at harvest is a sweet musky scent, kind of like an old man's cologne (but in a good way). In the background there is a berry scent, blueberry or something. So basically sweet, berry, and musky, not in that order. Her aroma strength is way above average. I'm an aroma guy and I like fragrant plants. She's one of the most fragrant plants in my garden.


I'm with you there I love flavor and aromas that's why my raspberry is such a small yielder and I still kept it but now to be replaced with my purple raspberry becuase it's super unique its smells like raspberry licorice and after the first hit when you smell the bowl it smells like blueberry muffins mm mmm good can wait to see some up close shots of yours tho it's up there with that gelato opie grew voting is going to be so hard


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 20, 2019)

Ok, so I posted my weekly update. Take all the shots you guys want... it looks like crap. No matter what though... I WILL FINISH! I may take last place... but I will finish. Tomorrow I will post some pics of the Voidwalker I dropped in coco at the same time I dropped both of the competition ones in the RDWC. I have to try and redeem myself, even if only a bit. lol


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 20, 2019)

Here are some pics without numbers day 39 flower


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 20, 2019)

By the way @Big Perm I took your advice and I have a USB camera coming tomorrow so some nice tric shots are coming soon


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 21, 2019)

All cleaned up and dry, no stems to speak of, 7.25oz.
 
And for the E.A.F people, 
 
Not the frostiest, but from plants that got beat up that's fine with me.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 21, 2019)

I'll have some tricome pics coming once the lights kick on  was playing around with a bud I found laying around prob was some larf my the look of the tricomes  im still dialing it in


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 21, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> I'll have some tricome pics coming once the lights kick on View attachment 4353170 was playing around with a bud I found laying around prob was some larf my the look of the tricomes View attachment 4353171 im still dialing it in


Nice man! Same exact one, too! haha, you'll love it.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 21, 2019)

This is the front left Tennessee kush 2, a lower branch. The other branches are about 18” taller than this one. The entire thing started piling on frost. I’m gonna have a whole mess of this.

 

Decent


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 21, 2019)

Not as far along as you guys, but here is my VW that was dropped in coco at the same time as my RDWC plants...


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 21, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Not as far along as you guys, but here is my VW that was dropped in coco at the same time as my RDWC plants...
> 
> View attachment 4353202 View attachment 4353203


Looking good.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 21, 2019)

dstroy said:


> This is the front left Tennessee kush 2, a lower branch. The other branches are about 18” taller than this one. The entire thing started piling on frost. I’m gonna have a whole mess of this.
> 
> View attachment 4353187
> 
> Decent


Looks great!


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 21, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> I'll have some tricome pics coming once the lights kick on View attachment 4353170 was playing around with a bud I found laying around prob was some larf my the look of the tricomes View attachment 4353171 im still dialing it in


How much did that cost ya? Amazon?


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 21, 2019)

@homebrewer I am loving the colors your plant is showing. She looks good!


----------



## dstroy (Jun 21, 2019)

@homebrewer 

Choo choo can't stop that train.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 21, 2019)

@homebrewer those look amazing. How's the nose?


----------



## Kushash (Jun 21, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Ordered! Great deal the ones near me are tiny and expensive


Nice!
I get those also.
If you can try also putting some around the pot.
I cut them into 6 strips and line them in the pot.
Trust me the fishing is good there.

Important tip. Learn how long you can leave them before replacing them. Leaving them to long defeats the purpose. Mine get wet from sprays so I find I have to replace them every three weeks.
I have so few gnats around now that I stopped using sprays.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 21, 2019)

Feed line to the tray is back on. 32 have been culled. Sequestered to the dark room. The rest have been centered under the light and will ge a couple day reprieve.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 21, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Feed line to the tray is back on. 32 have been culled. Sequestered to the dark room. The rest have been centered under the light and will ge a couple day reprieve. View attachment 4353353 View attachment 4353354 View attachment 4353355 View attachment 4353356 View attachment 4353357 View attachment 4353358 View attachment 4353359 View attachment 4353360


Also a shot of the nutes that brought me this SINGLE HANDEDLY, nothing else, not even ph the h2o.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 21, 2019)

Has anyone here switched from HPS to Samsung QBs.


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 21, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> @homebrewer those look amazing. How's the nose?


Thank you, sir! CJ is pretty pungent. They're musky, sweet, fruity, and skunky. Imagine a potent diesel crossed to something fruity.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 21, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> How much did that cost ya? Amazon?


Yea on Amazon it was 30 because I had a coupon to apply I didnt even know Amazon had coupons but I think its 35 normally they had the same one cheaper by other company's but this one seemed more legit customer service wise si I spent the extra for that


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 21, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Has anyone here switched from HPS to Samsung QBs.


I used hps many years ago then I went thru a CFL phase when I was young and poor but know I run hlg 550s I'm pretty sure they are Samsung boards I love them


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 21, 2019)

Heres the pics guys a quick side view and then the close ups         that's all clearly not done yet but still looking great


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 22, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Heres the pics guys a quick side view and then the close upsView attachment 4353628 View attachment 4353629 View attachment 4353630 View attachment 4353631 View attachment 4353632 View attachment 4353633 View attachment 4353634 View attachment 4353635 View attachment 4353636 that's all clearly not done yet but still looking great


And now you know for sure.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 22, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> And now you know for sure.


Yea I wont have to pretend I'm a diamond dealer and can put the diamond scope away for a rainy day


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 22, 2019)

Lol I've even taped it to my phone before it wasnt horrible but not good clearly it didnt work lol


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 22, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> I used hps many years ago then I went thru a CFL phase when I was young and poor but know I run hlg 550s I'm pretty sure they are Samsung boards I love them


Did you lower your electric bill running comparable lighting?
I'm running 4 1000w hps over 4 4x4 trays.
Thinking of getting 6 550s.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 22, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> Thank you, sir! CJ is pretty pungent. They're musky, sweet, fruity, and skunky. Imagine a potent diesel crossed to something fruity.


You sold me. Putting those beans on my get list.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 22, 2019)

dstroy said:


> I never saw them offered in reg.


 
You were right, it’s the #2’s that are regs, the others are fems, they are really tiny seeds though.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 22, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Did you lower your electric bill running comparable lighting?
> I'm running 4 1000w hps over 4 4x4 trays.
> Thinking of getting 6 550s.


It can be lower, depending on which led(s) you choose, and how you drive them. Those quantum boards are great. Tons of people on insta killing it with them.

You're pulling over 4kWh right now with those HID lights on. If you bought those quantum boards, you'd be able to light a much larger space with the same amount of power.

It would lower your electric bill, unless you buy enough lights to match the kWh you consume now. It would also lower the amount of ac running, because you're using less overall lighting power at the wall, there is less energy to get turned into heat. Also, led lights don't put off any infrared (heat lamp).


----------



## dstroy (Jun 22, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4353682
> You were right, it’s the #2’s that are regs, the others are fems, they are really tiny seeds though.


Yeah mine were very small. No germ problems though. My LVTK were small too. I've got some prk packs let me go get one and I'll open it for show and tell.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 22, 2019)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4353683


Did you grow any of of the PRK?


----------



## dstroy (Jun 22, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Did you grow any of of the PRK?


No, I want to though. I talked to rusty a while ago, he told me they should be good to go, but if they're not to just send him an email or text.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 22, 2019)

Pics don't really capture the coloring in the natural light.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 22, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Did you lower your electric bill running comparable lighting?
> I'm running 4 1000w hps over 4 4x4 trays.
> Thinking of getting 6 550s.


Honestly I couldn't even say back in the day I wasnt the one paying the bill lol


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 22, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Honestly I couldn't even say back in the day I wasnt the one paying the bill lol


True question would be, do you think 3 550s can replace 2 1000s? With similar results?


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 22, 2019)

Oh yes I think that would definitely suffice


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 22, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> True question would be, do you think 3 550s can replace 2 1000s? With similar results?


If you can build your own that's ideal I cant so I bought mine but with some research I'm sure I could of figured it out


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 22, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> True question would be, do you think 3 550s can replace 2 1000s? With similar results?


They claim that two of the 260 watt XL’s are equal to a 1000w HPS, basically two of those are a 550, you just have two drivers. So I’m sure three of the 550’s would outdo two 1k’s, easy.

I have 2 of the 260XL’s in a 4x4 and they are rocking it.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 22, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> They claim that two of the 260 watt XL’s are equal to a 1000w HPS, basically two of those are a 550, you just have two drivers. So I’m sure three of the 550’s would outdo two 1k’s, easy.
> 
> I have 2 of the 260XL’s in a 4x4 and they are rocking it.


Thanks.
I think I'll go that route. Less heat and less Kwh with good results. I think that will have exponential advantages over my current set up.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 22, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> Thanks.
> I think I'll go that route. Less heat and less Kwh with good results. I think that will have exponential advantages over my current set up.


Yea I'm running 3 hlg 550s in a 4 by 8 and my lux was way to high at the recommended height so I had to put them to like 75% im actually going to be taking one out and putting it in my next 4by8 since i have 4 550s might as well put them to work


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 22, 2019)

I shoehorned a 550 v2 Rspec in a 2x4. The seeds for the grow have sprouted.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 22, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I shoehorned a 550 v2 Rspec in a 2x4. The seeds for the grow have sprouted.


Your lucky they didn’t bake. Lol
Do you cook in it too?


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 22, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Your lucky they didn’t bake. Lol


Well, the seedlings aren't under it, lol. It also dims to 200w and goes up to 500w, with another 36w of UVA. I don't think intensity and coverage will be a problem, lol. Two 84x would be 282w.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 22, 2019)

You guys got me all paranoid about bugs now. Got this on standby in case I see any of the fuckers.
Went ahead and gave everything a good spray down just to be safe.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 22, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> You guys got me all paranoid about bugs now. Got this on standby in case I see any of the fuckers.
> Went ahead and gave everything a good spray down just to be safe.
> View attachment 4353934


As soon as my comp plants are done I'm firing up the co2 burner and its genocide time!


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 22, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> As soon as my comp plants are done I'm firing up the co2 burner and its genocide time!


You can probably get away with heat. I forget what temp bedbugs die at. Might as well try it now.
Put on the good robe and head down to Wally world and pick up some Off, bro.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 22, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> You can probably get away with heat. I forget what temp bedbugs die at. Might as well try it now.
> Put on the good robe and head down to Wally world and pick up some Off, bro.


I have some 90% deet. Worked outside in the northwoods far too long.


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 22, 2019)

Never had a bug issue before. What medium are you using again?


----------



## J.James (Jun 22, 2019)

I have tons of bugs! Worms too I hope!


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 22, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Never had a bug issue before. What medium are you using again?


At least I knocked on wood. You hear that J.J.? Sounds like a swarm of locusts over the hill...


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 22, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> At least I knocked on wood. You hear that J.J.? Sounds like a swarm of locusts over the hill...


It was a joke! I’m not looking to wake up to the apocalypse. Lol


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 22, 2019)

I don't kill the spiders anymore, so they'll eat the bugs.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 22, 2019)

I think maybe tomorrow, lots went cloudy overnight. The fast change, you know.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 22, 2019)

The fade has started on the front left plant, I’ll have a better idea of how fast it’ll progress in a few days. I hope it does what its sisters did and really packs it on, it’s looking like it will.

  

I’m really impressed with the vigor cause this is like two inches away from a 50w cob. Aka the no no zone.

Niiiiice


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 23, 2019)

Updating the book. @THT, your grow is complete as of the 15th, right?


----------



## Kushash (Jun 23, 2019)

Took the sludge that developed at the drain level below the last tray of my worm factory 360. Have a huge # of worms in that area. I guess they are trying to escape the heat as my garage temps usually go into the 90's when the outside temps get in the 100+ range. I have been throwing in a frozen bottle of water each day.
I thought my worm population was suffering for a while in the winter when I made some newbie mistakes. Looks like things are going OK now.

I'm freezing a large supply of apricots that should last till next season to add to their diet.

Going to try to put the majority back in the bin.



When I flip the pile.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 23, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Took the sludge that developed at the drain level below the last tray of my worm factory 360. Have a huge # of worms in that area. I guess they are trying to escape the heat as my garage temps usually go into the 90's when the outside temps get in the 100+ range. I have been throwing in a frozen bottle of water each day.
> I thought my worm population was suffering for a while in the winter when I made some newbie mistakes. Looks like things are going OK now.
> 
> I'm freezing a large supply of apricots that should last till next season to add to their diet.
> ...


Wow, I'm surprised they are alive in that.
I put scraps in a gallon freezer bag and put it in the deep freezer to kill off any buglies. I dig a hole in the bin, pour out the frozen peels and crap, it cools the whole bin down, and they love it. After it thaws they go after it like piranha.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 23, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Took the sludge that developed at the drain level below the last tray of my worm factory 360. Have a huge # of worms in that area. I guess they are trying to escape the heat as my garage temps usually go into the 90's when the outside temps get in the 100+ range. I have been throwing in a frozen bottle of water each day.
> I thought my worm population was suffering for a while in the winter when I made some newbie mistakes. Looks like things are going OK now.
> 
> I'm freezing a large supply of apricots that should last till next season to add to their diet.
> ...


I'm seeing a deficiency in your worms, manganese?


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 23, 2019)

Anyone ever try to custom build a soil with just EWC? like banana peels for P, lots of green broken down for N. Anyway. I was thinking about it. I have soil test kits for NPK. Might be a little experiment this fall.


----------



## J.James (Jun 23, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Anyone ever try to custom build a soil with just EWC? like banana peels for P, lots of green broken down for N. Anyway. I was thinking about it. I have soil test kits for NPK. Might be a little experiment this fall.


As long as you stay close to the common mix ratio's and it isn't hot, You can do just about anything. But I will say, the only way to know what your soil has in it is to get it tested. "Soil Savvy" if you have Amazon prime - here is a link
https://www.amazon.com/Soil-Savvy-Understand-Fertilizer-Recommendation/dp/B079GMTHFD/ref=sr_1_1?hvadid=77859230441655&hvbmt=bb&hvdev=c&hvqmt=b&keywords=soil+savvy+-+soil+test+kit&qid=1561314208&s=gateway&sr=8-1


----------



## J.James (Jun 23, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Took the sludge that developed at the drain level below the last tray of my worm factory 360. Have a huge # of worms in that area. I guess they are trying to escape the heat as my garage temps usually go into the 90's when the outside temps get in the 100+ range. I have been throwing in a frozen bottle of water each day.
> I thought my worm population was suffering for a while in the winter when I made some newbie mistakes. Looks like things are going OK now.
> I'm freezing a large supply of apricots that should last till next season to add to their diet.


Watch out giving your bins fruit, It will raise your PH and the worms will leave or die. So will having your bin too wet, Adding ice or water daily is not recommended unless you have a large bin. Too wet and life inside the bin will lean anaerobic and cause all sorts of issues. Normally the food you supply contains enough moisture that adding water to your bin is serious overkill in my experience.


----------



## Kushash (Jun 23, 2019)

J.James said:


> Watch out giving your bins fruit, It will raise your PH and the worms will leave or die. So will having your bin too wet, Adding ice or water daily is not recommended unless you have a large bin. Too wet and life inside the bin will lean anaerobic and cause all sorts of issues. Normally the food you supply contains enough moisture that adding water to your bin is serious overkill in my experience.


I have not added water other than what is in the fruits and vegetables for about 6 months and I still have to much moisture. In the winter I was thawing and draining the water from what was a mostly a vegetable diet and adding shredded brown packaging paper and dried crumbled cannabis leaves then layering everything with a thin layer of soil.
That pile of sludge being removed and unblocking the spout should improve drainage and get some air in the lower area.
Thanks for the PH info, I'll have to be careful about feeding them fruit and do more reading.
I do have an annoying fruit fly problem that I guess is common for newbies to get until the moisture level gets dialed in.
The cellar spiders living near the bin say I am doing a fabulous job.


----------



## Kushash (Jun 23, 2019)

J.James said:


> Watch out giving your bins fruit, It will raise your PH and the worms will leave or die. So will having your bin too wet, Adding ice or water daily is not recommended unless you have a large bin. Too wet and life inside the bin will lean anaerobic and cause all sorts of issues. Normally the food you supply contains enough moisture that adding water to your bin is serious overkill in my experience.


I've been adding a frozen bottle of water to the top tray. I have three trays in there now and I'm getting ready to add the 4th. The bottles are tightly sealed and then replaced each day.


----------



## Kushash (Jun 23, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Anyone ever try to custom build a soil with just EWC? like banana peels for P, lots of green broken down for N. Anyway. I was thinking about it. I have soil test kits for NPK. Might be a little experiment this fall.


I think @Budzbuddha has experimented with EWC.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 23, 2019)

Day 35 I think
Didn't have a number in this, forgot. Sorry for the sound, too. I guess I had the mic too close.


----------



## Go go n chill (Jun 23, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Day 35 I think
> Didn't have a number in this, forgot. Sorry for the sound, too. I guess I had the mic too close.


Lol


----------



## Go go n chill (Jun 23, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Day 35 I think
> Didn't have a number in this, forgot. Sorry for the sound, too. I guess I had the mic too close.


Roll some up before you go.... You’re late! Should’ve chopped 2weeks ago


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 23, 2019)

Do those worm bins put out enough shit to be worth the hassle? I was thinking of maybe getting one.

How’d ya like my fkd-up blueberry plants Kush? Beauties aren’t they? Lol.


----------



## J.James (Jun 23, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Day 35 I think
> Didn't have a number in this, forgot. Sorry for the sound, too. I guess I had the mic too close.


You better chop that down before it starts to ripen up, wouldn't want that smoke to be too strong for ya!


----------



## J.James (Jun 23, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Do those worm bins put out enough shit to be worth the hassle? I was thinking of maybe getting one.
> 
> How’d ya like my fkd-up blueberry plants Kush? Beauties aren’t they? Lol.


For a bin to handle your household waste and produce enough castings for our plant cycles it needs to be 100 - 150 gallons. A bin this size will allow you to feed and harvest castings year round with little to no maintenance. My bin has been with me for over 10 years now and still going strong!


----------



## Kushash (Jun 23, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Do those worm bins put out enough shit to be worth the hassle? I was thinking of maybe getting one.
> 
> How’d ya like my fkd-up blueberry plants Kush? Beauties aren’t they? Lol.


I went to a Hootie Blows Fish concert last night and the LED lights locked on my good looks and I can still see but I'm color blind, another reason to grow with HID.

You don't need to start one till you are ready, I found the bag works and is easy but the quality of the fresh can be so much better and I am seeing that it works but I haven't gotten a steady supply yet. Takes a while to dial in dampness and feedings and if to wet bugs are a problem especially if you don't have space for them, mine are out of the way in the corner of my garage. Some have it dialed in and can keep them inside without problems.
I think after my farm has been running for a while I'll be supplied with enough for my needs.

This is what I have and I'm happy with it.

I have the Worm factory 360 in green. I have 3 trays full and will be adding the 4th the next time I feed them.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 23, 2019)

I like HID and LED equally. My favorite light to date is my 1000w DE HPS though.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 23, 2019)

Bouta#

 

Once they’re dry I’ll have bud pics and per plant yield. Yield looks to be good. Buds are decent. Nice


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 23, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Bouta#
> 
> View attachment 4354477
> 
> Once they’re dry I’ll have bud pics and per plant yield. Yield looks to be good. Buds are decent. Nice


No man, that's around #.2 easy.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 23, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> No man, that's around #.2 easy.


Yeah, at LEAST 2 cents worth.


----------



## Go go n chill (Jun 23, 2019)

Kushash said:


> I went to a Hootie Blows Fish concert last night and the LED lights locked on my good looks and I can still see but I'm color blind, another reason to grow with HID.
> 
> You don't need to start one till you are ready, I found the bag works and is easy but the quality of the fresh can be so much better and I am seeing that it works but I haven't gotten a steady supply yet. Takes a while to dial in dampness and feedings and if to wet bugs are a problem especially if you don't have space for them, mine are out of the way in the corner of my garage. Some have it dialed in and can keep them inside without problems.
> I think after my farm has been running for a while I'll be supplied with enough for my needs.
> ...


Saw them at FarmAid! Best concert ever


----------



## Kushash (Jun 23, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> Saw them at FarmAid! Best concert ever


I really enjoyed the warm up band Barenaked Ladies.

The drummer the guy on the right in the video below came out to center stage and the lead singer took over on the drums and the drummer did a couple of Led Zeppelin songs and stole the show.


----------



## Kushash (Jun 23, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I'm seeing a deficiency in your worms, manganese?


----------



## J.James (Jun 23, 2019)

Jelly Biscuit is turning cloudy and got some amber


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 23, 2019)

J.James said:


> Jelly Biscuit is turning cloudy and got some amber
> View attachment 4354554 View attachment 4354556


Beautiful.


----------



## J.James (Jun 23, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you, She is the smallest plant in the tent, but is rock hard and finishing quickly in comparison to her sister.
Here is the other Jelly Biscuit, Still gaining weight


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 24, 2019)

@tnt, excellent finish. Nice and frosted!


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 24, 2019)

woow. I am testing some Willie's Reserve - SoCal Pure Kush tonight. Never tried his before since I usually grow my own. I happened to be at a location with it today and grabbed it. It's nice... but it almost looks like they used PGRs... it's SUPER dense.


----------



## Kushash (Jun 25, 2019)

Hi Guys!
Been thinking of making a journal of my grow.
Going to take all of my posts and compile them into one tight journal.
Thanks to @DesertPlants awesome file I was able to see I have 29 posts so far, with todays post 30.
My journal will be a complete grow using 2 or 3 pages then anyone who checks it out can chat or ask questions.
I see some other journals being created.
I wanted to point out to everyone if I understand correctly that if @Dyna-Gro decides to leave RIU as an advertiser this thread will be deleted and I plan on grabbing my info before that possibly happens.


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 25, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Hi Guys!
> Been thinking of making a journal of my grow.
> Going to take all of my posts and compile them into one tight journal.
> Thanks to @DesertPlants awesome file I was able to see I have 29 posts so far, with todays post 30.
> ...


Link it when it's posted please.


----------



## J.James (Jun 25, 2019)

*Flower Day 49 Pictures without numbers

Critical Orange Punch



Dank Sinatra 


 
Jelly Biscuit #5
 
Jelly Biscuit #3*
 
*Blueberry Freeze #3
 
Blueberry Freeze #5
 
 
*


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 25, 2019)

My 2 plants that showed that deficiency before the flush have now almost fully yellowed and even showed a couple Amber's I might pullem heres some pics and then the last 2 pics are showing some colors finally coming in I didnt think they would during the summer here is a pic showing the fly traps and 1 yellowing plant the next 2 are the yellowing plants  like I said I might pullem and get the spacey high and these last 2 are showing some colors coming in surprisingly these plants turn beautiful colors in the winter months   harvest is close I'm thinking 12 days maybe even less happy growing all


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 25, 2019)

Heres a pic of her after a winter grow


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 25, 2019)

I swear my buds get bigger in the winter I think it might be because my environment is easier to control the humidity is stupid in the summer and the lower i get it the higher my temps go I need a ductless ac for flawless growing year round


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 25, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> I swear my buds get bigger in the winter I think it might be because my environment is easier to control the humidity is stupid in the summer and the lower i get it the higher my temps go I need a ductless ac for flawless growing year round


For this I would have to recommend a swamp cooler for your competition plants.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 25, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> For this I would have to recommend a swamp cooler for your competition plants.


Yea I've actually been looking into those as well


----------



## Kushash (Jun 26, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> I swear my buds get bigger in the winter I think it might be because my environment is easier to control the humidity is stupid in the summer and the lower i get it the higher my temps go I need a ductless ac for flawless growing year round


My summer grows suffer from temps getting to high.
Temps get between 82 and 84 degrees. I often took a break in the summer in the past.
This strain I'm growing tends to throw a couple of balls in the summer as one did this grow.
In the winter the same strain rarely has a hermie.

I have a portable evaporative cooler that I should have put in the room sooner and will do it today.
Cheap one from HD. Brings the humidity up 10 - 15% and will drop the temp 1 or 2 degrees.

My upper leaves are bending down and have burnt tips and edges from increased transpiration.
If I had my winter grow room temps of 75 - 77 with lights on they would be much happier.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 26, 2019)

Not on topic, but since there is so little info on monster-cropping out there, I am documenting the Northern Lights clones I took. After snipping them in week 3 of flower on the 3rd all 7 are successfully re-vegging. I have no clue why, so I am documenting it and hoping to figure some stuff out. 

The link is in my signature. And it's not really as much of a blog as a process page. Just tossing update pics in as needed with anything I noticed.


----------



## Kushash (Jun 26, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Not on topic, but since there is so little info on monster-cropping out there, I am documenting the Northern Lights clones I took. After snipping them in week 3 of flower on the 3rd all 7 are successfully re-vegging. I have no clue why, so I am documenting it and hoping to figure some stuff out.
> 
> The link is in my signature. And it's not really as much of a blog as a process page. Just tossing update pics in as needed with anything I noticed.


Nice thread and presentation.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 26, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Nice thread and presentation.


Thanks!

Searching the web, there's just not much out there, and it seems like a process that needs investigation. Anyone that has anecdotal info from their own grows is welcome to fluff out the intel.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 26, 2019)

Day 38


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 26, 2019)

Night time RH here is stoopid! Otherwise I'd let hang till the weekend. 
Grong some up, joint burned clean, taste is off the charts. The smell after trim was intoxicating. 
A couple days in the bucket with Mr Boveda and this batch will be gone for holiday fun!


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 26, 2019)

Still a touch moist. Not by much though.
Fooking tasty as hell!


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 26, 2019)

Damn bro, that's a lot of chlorophyll. How's the smell and taste?


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 26, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Day 38
> View attachment 4355871 View attachment 4355872 View attachment 4355873 View attachment 4355874


Before you say anything @Kushash, I see it. lol


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 26, 2019)

First pic is the final half if the comp tray, 32 plants.
The rest are the next 3 trays up, and and overall of the flower room.
Peace


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 26, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Damn bro, that's a lot of chlorophyll. How's the smell and taste?


It's not as smooth as it will be. Smells amazing before lighting, but the chlorophyll comes through. This is only been hanging 5 days.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 26, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Damn bro, that's a lot of chlorophyll. How's the smell and taste?


I need to borrow your food dehydrator.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 26, 2019)

I put my dry into the herb.iq
It's been in the hang dryer for 12.6 days now. Probably go into jars tonight or tomorrow. It's been rainy.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 26, 2019)

Trim, 64 grams. This is what I use for extracts. I like have an extra around for ready to use blunt fillers.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 26, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I put my dry into the herb.iq
> It's been in the hang dryer for 12.6 days now. Probably go into jars tonight or tomorrow. It's been rainy.


The rain here has been relentless. Now they say 10 days without, and HIGH humidity. Summers here are brutal for indoor growing. Winters are perfect though.


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 26, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I put my dry into the herb.iq
> It's been in the hang dryer for 12.6 days now. Probably go into jars tonight or tomorrow. It's been rainy.


Herb.iq?
Nothing on giggle.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 26, 2019)

Here’s that lvtk I removed from the comp a while back

   

Decent


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 26, 2019)

This is not a competition plant but it was harvested last week.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 26, 2019)

Heres some no number pics il post more in the TUGC forum I got a new phone so hopefully the pics are a little better   and a little color  happy growing guys!!


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 26, 2019)

Look at this oddity. Weird.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 26, 2019)

CnC


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 27, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4356278
> CnC
> View attachment 4356279


What's she smell like? She looks awesome.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 27, 2019)

Lights out pics   that's all guys


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 27, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> What's she smell like? She looks awesome.


Creamy cookie smell, delicious.


----------



## J.James (Jun 27, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Well this happened!
> View attachment 4356554
> It’s been 100 days since sprout, I just chopped her


Well, what do you think of Donkey Dan? Smoke Tends to be a little spicy I thought. ​


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 27, 2019)

If I wasn't so stubborn and care about following through with what I said I would do... my plant would be toast. I got another cold spike that has stunted the crap out of it. That room is no longer being used for plants until I get better environment control in there. It's fluctuating too much for my liking. I have other plants in MUCH warmer rooms doing much better. Including a CLG tester grow that I have another journal on here going for.


----------



## J.James (Jun 27, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> If I wasn't so stubborn and care about following through with what I said I would do... my plant would be toast. I got another cold spike that has stunted the crap out of it. That room is no longer being used for plants until I get better environment control in there. It's fluctuating too much for my liking. I have other plants in MUCH warmer rooms doing much better. Including a CLG tester grow that I have another journal on here going for.


This is where I would say "I'm Stress testing the strain" lol She's a beast! Do you have any photos of the strain from previous grows?


----------



## J.James (Jun 27, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> View attachment 4356573


Your killing it Brother! How much heat is the "Wall O' Light Strips" putting off?


----------



## J.James (Jun 27, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Lights out pics View attachment 4356544 View attachment 4356546 that's all guys


Nice and Frosty, Looking Great!


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 27, 2019)

J.James said:


> This is where I would say "I'm Stress testing the strain" lol She's a beast! Do you have any photos of the strain from previous grows?


Here is the same strain grown in proper temps and coco.


----------



## J.James (Jun 27, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4356278
> CnC
> View attachment 4356279


Should of had that one in the comp! Looks Wonderfull!


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 27, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> View attachment 4356573


Looking great Perm, do ya have any ballpark figure on yield expectations?


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 27, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Here is the same strain grown in proper temps and coco.
> 
> View attachment 4356575 View attachment 4356576


That


J.James said:


> Should of had that one in the comp! Looks Wonderfull!


No kidding. I am kicking myself now. It probably won't even be close to finishing in time though.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 27, 2019)

J.James said:


> Your killing it Brother! How much heat is the "Wall O' Light Strips" putting off?


Thank you.
661 watts. I'm getting a cool fancy dimmer when they come out! So that's cool. It will plug right in and the fixture was designed with it in mind. I guess it is going to be wifi, or an app, or something. I don't know much about it yet. Soon is what I hear.
   
I'm also running these way close. I'm an old HID guy. I'm also running another LED light at 3", well was before I scrogged. 
 

Sad part is it's only half done. About a month to go. I got the light a little later than I thought I would, set me back a week or two starting flower.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 27, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Looking great Perm, do ya have any ballpark figure on yield expectations?


5-6 gpw, easy


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 27, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Looking great Perm, do ya have any ballpark figure on yield expectations?


Seriously, no clue. I have never weighed a yield before.


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 27, 2019)

Since it doesn't look like I will be winning any places... I purchased a @Dyna-Gro kit today and am going to be doing a side-by-side against Roots Organics and MegaCrop. It may be a bit before I start that one (after the CLG grow is done), but should make for an interesting comparison.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 27, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Since it doesn't look like I will be winning any places... I purchased a Dyna-Gro kit today and am going to be doing a side-by-side against Roots Organics and MegaCrop. It may be a bit before I start that one (after the CLG grow is done), but should make for an interesting comparison.


They just started a $50 sale on that kit with free shipping. Did you get that?


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 27, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> They just started a $50 sale on that kit with free shipping. Did you get that?


Yep!


----------



## Kushash (Jun 28, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> To be honest, the only reason this plant is still alive is because I committed to finishing the competition.
> 
> View attachment 4356571


When do you think she will be done?
Mine won't be done by the end date. 
​


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 28, 2019)

I just wanted to give a public "thank you" to @J.James for hiring me on as a tester.

The pay sucks, but the benefits are AWESOME!


----------



## Way2-High (Jun 28, 2019)

J.James said:


> Well, what do you think of Donkey Dan? Smoke Tends to be a little spicy I thought. ​


I dried a bit to the point of smokable yesterday and it is extremely gassy!


----------



## J.James (Jun 28, 2019)

*On a side note... Dank Sinatra X Blueberry Freeze -* Had to pull it a little early due to high humidity and constant rain


*
Random Leaf photo I  thought was neat  

*


----------



## dstroy (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Madriffer (Jun 28, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> I dried a bit to the point of smokable yesterday and it is extremely gassy!


Gassy or grassy?


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 28, 2019)

Cut one for the spacey high and my moms been complaining that it's making her to tired so I guess this ones for her   and some pics of the hanging    weighed 480 wet with the stems we will see what I get in a weekish happy growing all


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm thinking I might harvest 2 more we will see


----------



## Way2-High (Jun 29, 2019)

Pure gas!!


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 29, 2019)

@homebrewer those look amazing!


----------



## Madriffer (Jun 29, 2019)

The art of letting go.
Sharing is caring though, right?


----------



## dstroy (Jun 29, 2019)

Day 68 12/12

Another is almost done. Pretty good spread on finishing times across this pack of seeds. Some good ones to be found in rusty’s gear for sure.

Lower, upper, tester, same tester

    

My personal preference is mostly cloudy with a few amber and I just wait until I see that over most of the plant and then I harvest. Not before.

Can’t wait to get some good shots of the buds from this one.


----------



## J.James (Jun 29, 2019)

*Natural Light photos of the Jelly Biscuit #3 - Moving her to the front of the tent, I believe she will be finished fist*


----------



## J.James (Jun 29, 2019)

*With Flash 

 *


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 29, 2019)

The pics I posted last Saturday were my last pics in the comp, the humidity shortened my grow, it’s ridiculous right now, has been for the last month I guess. It was either take everything a little early, or take nothing at all. I won’t go through this again next year.


----------



## J.James (Jun 29, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> The pics I posted last Saturday were my last pics in the comp, the humidity shortened my grow, it’s ridiculous right now, has been for the last month I guess. It was either take everything a little early, or take nothing at all. I won’t go through this again next year.


Sorry to hear that brother, Wish conditions would have improved for you. I had the same issue here with my outside plants, I pulled them early and only got about 1/4 of the seeds I had planned on getting for my efforts. Better to harvest a little early and have something than to lose it all to bud rot and mold/mildew!


----------



## J.James (Jun 30, 2019)

20 day left to get these grow's finished up, Who is going to make it by the deadline? _Today marks flower day 54 for me and here are the breeder stats on each strain.

Blueberry Freeze - 63 to 70 days_
_Jelly Biscuit - 55 to 65 days_
_Critical Orange Punch - 49 to 56 days_
_Dank Sinatra - 63 to 70 days_

_ I have never grown any of these strains and really took a chance not giving myself a 2-week window of error for the Blueberry Freeze and Dank Sinatra. _​


----------



## Kushash (Jun 30, 2019)

I was to busy chasing 12 blade fan leaves to switch to 12/12 on time lol. I knew that when I flipped. My 2 clones might be harvested by the end date. They finish in 10 1/2 to 11 weeks and I gave myself 10 1/2 weeks of 12/12 before the comp ends. Some of the seedlings look like they will take 12-13 weeks. Mine don't amber, they finish with some clear and most cloudy even when I ran a few plants for 16 weeks in solo cups.


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 30, 2019)

Those I have marked as grow complete:
@Opie1971 
@H.A.F. 
@Madriffer 
@THT 

Those I still have in-progress:
@Mysturis420 
@Kushash 
@Way2-High 
@homebrewer 
@J.James 
@DesertPlants 
@dstroy 
@Big Perm 

If this is incorrect at all, please let me know.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 30, 2019)

Since the topic came up, do we want to do a "final presentation" post for the final vote? Maybe sum up the grow in a few pics and words? Thoughts?


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 30, 2019)

I mean, I haven't had a competition plant for a while, and in a week or so I'll be smoking fully cured results. But I know all everyone remembers is "quick grow". I've been smoking the smaller stuff for a week or so and it's pretty tasty. The Dyna-Gro plant maintained a completely different terp-profile from the other three.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jun 30, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I mean, I haven't had a competition plant for a while, and in a week or so I'll be smoking fully cured results. But I know all everyone remembers is "quick grow". I've been smoking the smaller stuff for a week or so and it's pretty tasty. The Dyna-Gro plant maintained a completely different terp-profile from the other three.


I plan on updating weekly even after harvest and doing a final summary of my whole grow and process that's just what I'm doing


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 30, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> I plan on updating weekly even after harvest and doing a final summary of my whole grow and process that's just what I'm doing


Weed drying is boring - but I'll put together a post for the end. 15th or so to be safe so I don't forget


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 30, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> I plan on updating weekly even after harvest and doing a final summary of my whole grow and process that's just what I'm doing


Don't get me wrong, I think I did more updates on here with pics, but not the weekly update with numbers stuff. Tapping out is easier - no harm no foul


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 30, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I think I did more updates


More than who? Me? Everybody? Who are ya comparing yourself to?
And what does that mean? More updates=More votes? I’m confused.


----------



## J.James (Jun 30, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> More than who? Me? Everybody? Who are ya comparing yourself to?
> And what does that mean? More updates=More votes? I’m confused.


I don't know, between the two threads Pa-Nature had the most updates, I distinctly remember one occasion with 4 or 5 updates from him in one day.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 30, 2019)

I think he's trying to say he had more updates than all of everyone else combined. That's how it reads to me.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jun 30, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> More than who? Me? Everybody? Who are ya comparing yourself to?
> And what does that mean? More updates=More votes? I’m confused.


I mean that I did a few 'more' updates after the harvest - on this thread not in the pic thread. But that it wasn't the regularly required weekly updates.

No pics of drying weed every week with a number by it.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 1, 2019)

*Scarlett Johansson* (Honest Genetics) x2
*Nilla Wafer* (Cannarado Genetics) x2
iLuminar iL8
12/12 Light Schedule
SIP System
Living soil
Temp: 85f
RH: 45-50%

*Day 44*
I lost my herb.iq file, sucks. Made a new one, and backing up now, lol. Anyway, if my dates have been off a few days, that's why. I flipped with 63 days left in the comp, that's how I tried to keep track, lol.
I'm not very happy with this grow. I did find a great keeper of each strain. My organic soil fell flat on it's face, and I had to supplement with Dyna-Gro. It was a nightmare chasing deficiencies in a soil like that, especially in a grow competition. Probably going to keep doing the soil stuff on indoor veggies until I get more experience with it. Going back to Coco and Dyna-Gro after this.
These are mainly pics of the Nilla Wafer #1 in the back left. Front right is a Scar Jo that absolutely reeks of a berry sugar candy, so keeping that one, too. The top pics are what it looks like to me, the bottom pics are what it looks like to the camera.


----------



## J.James (Jul 1, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> *Day 44*
> I lost my herb.iq file, sucks. Made a new one, and backing up now, lol. Anyway, if my dates have been off a few days, that's why. I flipped with 63 days left in the comp, that's how I tried to keep track, lol.
> I'm not very happy with this grow. I did find a great keeper of each strain. My organic soil fell flat on it's face, and I had to supplement with Dyna-Gro.


On the bright side, a little lack of nutrients helps to get those great colors and undertones to pop! But honestly, your bud structure seems "normal" (outfuckingstanding) and healthy. I think you did great Perm considering you were rocking a new setup and light!
​


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 1, 2019)

J.James said:


> normal


What is this 'normal' that you speak of? I'm seeing outfuckingstanding, but my spell check keeps trying to say that is wrong?


----------



## J.James (Jul 1, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> What is this 'normal' that you speak of? I'm seeing outfuckingstanding, but my spell check keeps trying to say that is wrong?


I edited my post so you surfer types (Metro Sexual's) could understand my down south lingo. For us seasoned herbalists after years of flawless harvests, things tend to become "Normal looking"!


----------



## dstroy (Jul 1, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> *Scarlett Johansson* (Honest Genetics) x2
> *Nilla Wafer* (Cannarado Genetics) x2
> iLuminar iL8
> 12/12 Light Schedule
> ...


What do you think happened? I know earlier you said the one had an issue with the way the plumbing was.

To me, it looks like ph and overwatering exacerbated an initially slight deficiency, but I know dick all about soil. What do you have to consider since it’s a super soil? How do you know what proportion of what element to feed when supplementing? Educated guess? What did you observe over time to get a feel for when to supplement?

Sorry for the block of questions, I am very curious.

I think they look decent.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 1, 2019)

dstroy said:


> What do you think happened? I know earlier you said the one had an issue with the way the plumbing was.
> 
> To me, it looks like ph and overwatering exacerbated an initially slight deficiency, but I know dick all about soil. What do you have to consider since it’s a super soil? How do you know what proportion of what element to feed when supplementing? Educated guess? What did you observe over time to get a feel for when to supplement?
> 
> ...


Could have been ph. It was a sip, so I don't think watering was an issue at all. The back left plant loved life for the most part. I noted the things I saw in grow for the next time I ran that strain. 
When I fisrt started seeing something I loaded it up with Dyna-Zyme to start breaking down the organic matter faster. Wasn't fast enough so I started to lightly suppliment with DG, because that's what I know. Came in way light, amped it up very slowly and it fried pretty much at once on me. Backed back down for late flower at the same time, so it's all over the place, I'm just limping it by to the finish line. Still should be some good smoke.
The soil experiment stemmed from here: *Link*
It looked decent for that long ass ditch weed auto grow that I neglected and did with the same soil mix.
I had no clue what I was doing, really. I like it but don't at the same time. I'm going to keep working with it on blooming veggies. I'm no soil pro, not even a rookie. I have since changed it up some. I use a lot more of my EWC now. The goal is to get that built up and dialed in with little amendment added to supplement. Taking a look into JJ's teas and mother earth bag stuff, too.


----------



## J.James (Jul 1, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Monday funday! She’s shrunk so much
> View attachment 4358629


She shrunk so much because she wasn't done brother. In the last 2 weeks, or so of flower the buds swell up with resin until they are rock hard. If fully ripened they lose weight but not mass 
​


----------



## Way2-High (Jul 1, 2019)

They are rock hard and the buds didn’t really shrink it’s just a plant looks way smaller after it’s drying. No fan leafs making it look fuller.


----------



## dstroy (Jul 1, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Could have been ph. It was a sip, so I don't think watering was an issue at all. The back left plant loved life for the most part. I noted the things I saw in grow for the next time I ran that strain.
> When I fisrt started seeing something I loaded it up with Dyna-Zyme to start breaking down the organic matter faster. Wasn't fast enough so I started to lightly suppliment with DG, because that's what I know. Came in way light, amped it up very slowly and it fried pretty much at once on me. Backed back down for late flower at the same time, so it's all over the place, I'm just limping it by to the finish line. Still should be some good smoke.
> The soil experiment stemmed from here: *Link*
> It looked decent for that long ass ditch weed auto grow that I neglected and did with the same soil mix.
> I had no clue what I was doing, really. I like it but don't at the same time. I'm going to keep working with it on blooming veggies. I'm no soil pro, not even a rookie. I have since changed it up some. I use a lot more of my EWC now. The goal is to get that built up and dialed in with little amendment added to supplement. Taking a look into JJ's teas and mother earth bag stuff, too.


Cool, thank you.


----------



## dstroy (Jul 2, 2019)

Lower sample from #4

 
 

Tastes very good mmmm coffee


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jul 2, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Lower sample from #4
> 
> View attachment 4359133
> View attachment 4359134
> ...


Looking good does it taste of coffee or smell and also are you getting any fruity tones


----------



## Madriffer (Jul 2, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Lower sample from #4
> 
> View attachment 4359133
> View attachment 4359134
> ...


If it really has coffee taste I want t some cuts.


----------



## dstroy (Jul 2, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Looking good does it taste of coffee or smell and also are you getting any fruity tones


Both! No fruit only funk. So good.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jul 2, 2019)

Sounds amazing


----------



## dstroy (Jul 2, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Sounds amazing



I am very happy with them. I've had great luck with LVTK and now this one too. Both from cannaventure seeds.


----------



## J.James (Jul 2, 2019)

*Jelly Biscuit #3 *
*Top of the plant*



*Lowest Parts of the plant *


----------



## dstroy (Jul 2, 2019)

J.James said:


> *Jelly Biscuit #3 *
> *Top of the plant*
> View attachment 4359259
> View attachment 4359260
> ...


What's your preference for ripeness?


----------



## J.James (Jul 2, 2019)

dstroy said:


> What's your preference for ripeness?


I'm looking for 20% Amber on the top buds and 10% Amber on the lowers with the other 80/90% Cloudy. If I see a lot of clear heads it tells me the plant is still producing resin and terpenes and will not have a full flavor profile if harvested. There are a lot of people that harvest at different times for different reasons and to each there own. 

*The main mistake is harvesting your plants when trichomes are not fully developed thus decreasing both the final weight and density. Harvesting too early means less potent buds, with less essential oils and terpenes, so your buds will taste like grass or hey, even when correctly dried and cured. *


----------



## J.James (Jul 3, 2019)

I like to dissect my pots the day after I harvest a plant. Here are photos if anyone is interested.
     
I see no issues


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 3, 2019)

The Voidwalker in coco is coming along nicely.


----------



## Madriffer (Jul 3, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


>


How many bottles do I have to mix for a full, clone to chop grow? Asking for me.


----------



## Madriffer (Jul 3, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> The Voidwalker in coco is coming along nicely.
> 
> View attachment 4359653 View attachment 4359654


I like the structure there.


----------



## Madriffer (Jul 3, 2019)

So, my comp plants are done. Game over for me. That said, I cut the power to my flower room. Heat and humidity are ridiculous at the moment. On top of that I have a reservoir leak. Floor was flooded.
I'll still harvest about 1.25lbs dried from what I have there. About 12 zips will be early and get blasted. A tray of 36, which are beastly bitches will live on. A tray of 16? Youngins will be compost.
Going to run my 4x8 tent with 3 600w hps till I get my leds.
Peace


----------



## dstroy (Jul 3, 2019)

Gettin there... a bunch turned brown overnight and I got some pretty significant color change in the trichs. I’m thinking a week or two but hopefully less. I’ve got another pheno of lvtk I want to put in there.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 3, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> How many bottles do I have to mix for a full, clone to chop grow? Asking for me.


The 32 fl.oz bottles in those kits will last a few grows. One plant, those size bottles will last you quite a few grows. Depending on size of plant of course, hydro, soil, coco, etc. The kit was designed for a pretty decent sized grow. I would say that the kit would last maybe 2 two of my size grows in a 4x4.
As far as actual bottles? @homebrewer can answer that one for you. It's really up to you, and in any product line usually. FF, DG. They both have a base veg, bloom. You add on from there if you want to, but you could grow out a grow with those two just fine, imo.


----------



## dstroy (Jul 3, 2019)

Foliage pro is where it's at shhh don't tell anyone.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 3, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Foliage pro is where it's at shhh don't tell anyone.


Down the road some I'm going to run a comparison on Dyna-Gro Grow vs. Dyna-Gro Foliage Pro


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 3, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> So, my comp plants are done. Game over for me. That said, I cut the power to my flower room. Heat and humidity are ridiculous at the moment. On top of that I have a reservoir leak. Floor was flooded.
> I'll still harvest about 1.25lbs dried from what I have there. About 12 zips will be early and get blasted. A tray of 36, which are beastly bitches will live on. A tray of 16? Youngins will be compost.
> Going to run my 4x8 tent with 3 600w hps till I get my leds.
> Peace


Damn, sorry to hear you're having issues. Hopefully it's easy enough and cheap enough to fix.


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 3, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> How many bottles do I have to mix for a full, clone to chop grow? Asking for me.


For your ebb-n-flow system, two bottles. Bloom and foliage pro.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 3, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Foliage pro is where it's at shhh don't tell anyone.


Might be. My grow is as dry as it's gonna get, and has been curing for a few weeks. The other 3 plants with different nutes I dumped in together. Other than size and plant growth, the smell and flavor profile was the same. I still have the DG buds separate. She smelled better when growing, and has kept a different profile since. No difference in the buzz, but the taste is different - and when ground up it smells like 2 different strains.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 3, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I still have the DG buds separate.


Were these clones or seeds?


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 3, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Were these clones or seeds?


They were seeds, so it could be that as well - not that it's a different strain, just different plants. It's still definitely skunk (as much as the rest is) , but there is more of a diesel overtone and it's more 'floral" or fruity.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jul 3, 2019)

Heres my first bud to be trimmed from the comp looking pretty faarosssty can wait to harvest the rest at full ripeness my mom says "idc about that terpene shit I just dont want to pass out every time I smoke" so almost no amber for ma lol but still had plenty time it nowhere near "pre mature" smelling real good right now like sour raspberries kinda gassy not grassy GASSY but yea heres the pics


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 4, 2019)

Talked with the big dog at DG about my grow. We put together what happened. 
I was running organics in a sip. At the first sign of a deficiency I added Dyna-Zyme to break down the organic matter faster, but my fate was already sealed. 
While the Dyna-Zyme was doing its job over time, I continued to see the deficiency spread, and I supplemented with a light DG schedule. 
I under estimated the Dyna-Zyme, and it's organic breakdown capabilities, actually. So when the organic elements became more readily available, I was already dosing with nutrients. The two came to a head and frizzled my plants. I immediately backed off, but the damage is done and the lesson is learned.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 4, 2019)

My Northern Lights that was so beautiful went to shit because of gnats. I had to chop it at about 1% amber just to get the pot away from the grow room. If anyone cares, I am trying fungus-gnat-specific nematodes now. If it works it's worth it. It was about $10 for a pack that treated 2 gallons of water, which inoculated two 3gallon pots and seven 2 gallon.

Anyway, I took 7 clones from her in week 3 of flower (6/3) because she was my only NL seed. 100% re-veg.


----------



## J.James (Jul 4, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Talked with the big dog at DG about my grow. We put together what happened.
> I was running organics in a sip. At the first sign of a deficiency I added Dyna-Zyme to break down the organic matter faster, but my fate was already sealed.
> While the Dyna-Zyme was doing its job over time, I continued to see the deficiency spread, and I supplemented with a light DG schedule.
> I under estimated the Dyna-Zyme, and it's organic breakdown capabilities, actually. So when the organic elements became more readily available, I was already dosing with nutrients. The two came to a head and frizzled my plants. I immediately backed off, but the damage is done and the lesson is learned.


Organic growing is very proactive and not very reactive. You also need faith and patience to be honest. When I run into a potential issue, I’v learned to drag my feet in correcting it because over compensating one way or another will throw off the balance and do more damage then good


----------



## Madriffer (Jul 4, 2019)

Non comp harvest.


----------



## J.James (Jul 5, 2019)

Dank Sinatra looks to be finished


----------



## J.James (Jul 5, 2019)

*Dank Sinatra Natural light*


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 5, 2019)

@DesertPlants What are you calling it?


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 5, 2019)

Couch Loch Mess Monster


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 5, 2019)

Hay Wire


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 5, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Couch Loch Mess Monster





Big Perm said:


> Hay Wire


FYI, I copyright or whatever these things are @dstroy is my attorney. I claim these are my future strain names, lol.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 5, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> FYI, I copyright or whatever these things are @dstroy is my attorney. I claim these are my future strain names, lol.


Also, Hay Wire Fire


----------



## dstroy (Jul 5, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> FYI, I copyright or whatever these things are @dstroy is my attorney. I claim these are my future strain names, lol.


Trademarking is for names. If you don’t want anyone using your trademark it needs to be reserved. (R)

Copyrighting is for bodies of work, like pictures that you take. The (c)dstroy0 doesn’t do anything unless I enforce it, it’s mostly there so people on Instagram quit stealing my pictures without them having to do any work. Now they have to crop out my watermark. I didn’t watermark anything before I started posting there regularly.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 5, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Trademarking is for names. If you don’t want anyone using your trademark it needs to be reserved. (R)
> 
> Copyrighting is for bodies of work, like pictures that you take. The (c)dstroy0 doesn’t do anything unless I enforce it, it’s mostly there so people on Instagram quit stealing my pictures without them having to do any work. Now they have to crop out my watermark. I didn’t watermark anything before I started posting there regularly.


Check's in the mail.
He's not cheap. This 15 minute billing minimum per post is nickle and diming the shit out of me.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 5, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> FYI, I copyright or whatever these things are @dstroy is my attorney. I claim these are my future strain names, lol.


Remember, you can jot it down or print it out, then number it or something on the outside of an envelop. Mail it to yourself and don't open it. File it with a note about which strain that number envelope is. You can put pics, the lines you bred to get it, whatever, just don't open it. If you need to press charges in the future because @dstroy stole your idea, you have all your data date-stamped by the federal gub'mint and hermetically sealed until needed


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 5, 2019)

Since I'm here and bored, I put together these pics from my grow. 
4 Superskunk from seed in 2 gallon pots.
Soil under 1+ 135w QB's (2, but under 2/3 of the light), flipped at 28 days (-ish, counting from seedling, not 'wet') because of the small pots.
 
4 different nutrients tested (Gen Hydro Maxi dry with liquid Kool Bloom as well, Dyna-Gro sample pack, FF Gringo Rasta, and FF original trio)
ILGM seeds advertised as 52-day flowering (you can hover over the "flower time" and see)
https://shop.ilovegrowingmarijuana.com/products/super-skunk-marijuana-seeds?variant=695791273
 
Hindered by Possible pH issues from bad pH tester, and nute issues regardless - and after the fact finding out gnats might have been part of the problem as well. Harvested the 4 plants 4 days in a row, with the Dyna-gro being the standout. She recovered from the issues the best and showed some fall colors
 I harvested one plant a day on days 54-57 of flower, and the DG and GH plants got 2+ days of darkness before harvest. 
All the plants were dried separately, then jarred separately, with a 7.25oz total from the 4.
 After they dried, the terp profile from 3 were exactly the same, but I kept the DG separate. As of today it is a tasty smoke. I have been enjoying both for about a week now.  
And since I said at the beginning I would reveal my "secret", it's the QB's. If you haven't tried them, save up for a HLG 135v2 - it'll do one plant well (or 4 in a contest half-assed). Even having a problem grow like I had, once all the ugliness was trimmed away I had beautiful flowers that do their intended job. I got a 5-6 month supply on a whim, and have relieved stress on future grows, because I asked a lot of questions at the beginning and decided to step out of my comfort zone. I am still set up for 1-2 plants in veg and 2-3 in flower in case one goes long, but now I am also comfortable jamming some plants in there - and having to give it the extra attention it needs.
So here was the Dyna-gro

The nugs from the other three,
And the tops from the other three Each plant was between 5% and 10% amber at harvest and even the nugs were dense. 
I learned a lot, made some connections, and win or lose had fun. Vote for my stuff! LOL


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 5, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> @DesertPlants What are you calling it?


If you're asking about the coco plant, that one is Voidwalker, but she is nicknamed Elsa (frost queen from Frozen). If you're talking about my comp plant... that one is named Ugly Bastard. You will never guess why.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 5, 2019)

Everyone check out the ‘Photo of the Month thread over on Chuckersparadise, I need all the votes I can get. 
I NEED those Wedding Cake S1’s!


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 5, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Everyone check out the ‘Photo of the Month thread over on Chuckersparadise, I need all the votes I can get.
> I NEED those Wedding Cake S1’s!


Cool. Man. Post the pic here so we can see it, too.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 5, 2019)

Also another comp starting* Link*


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 5, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Everyone check out the ‘Photo of the Month thread over on Chuckersparadise, I need all the votes I can get.
> I NEED those Wedding Cake S1’s!


I wasn't even registered over there. I am now and submitted one of my photos. Not a chance I win, but if by some miracle I do, watch the mail for a package from me with pens and stuff *cough* *cough*. 

It says to click the like button, but I don't see any. Do you have to have X number of posts before you can use the like buttons?


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 5, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Everyone check out the ‘Photo of the Month thread over on Chuckersparadise, I need all the votes I can get.
> I NEED those Wedding Cake S1’s!


Did you delete your photo? I just got the like button to show up, but your image is gone.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 5, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Did you delete your photo? I just got the like button to show up, but your image is gone.


Yeah, I asked the ‘Governor’, (yeah, lol, I know), if my pic could be erased this morning so I could post a better one.
I thought I was just gonna have to roll with the first one, then bam, it’s gone, no heads up or anything, just gone.
But anyhow, I posted again.
It’s the Cookies N Chem again Big Perm, not sure if I’ve posted this pic, but here she is-

I need your votes. That is, if you like the pic, thanks everyone.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 5, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Yeah, I asked the ‘Governor’, (yeah, lol, I know), if my pic could be erased this morning so I could post a better one.
> I thought I was just gonna have to roll with the first one, then bam, it’s gone, no heads up or anything, just gone.
> But anyhow, I posted again.
> It’s the Cookies N Chem again Big Perm, not sure if I’ve posted this pic, but here she is-
> ...


I've got some pictures.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 5, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I've got some pictures.
> View attachment 4360672


Careful, the internet is FOREVER!


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 5, 2019)

How many of us old dudes would have probably gotten in more trouble if we had phones with cameras in our pockets 24/7?


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 5, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Careful, the internet is FOREVER!


*Link*


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 5, 2019)

So I thought I could squeak out a harvest update but I've been busy and haven't been able to pull down the plants very quickly. So with that being said, my grow (#194) is done.


----------



## Madriffer (Jul 6, 2019)

Off the hangers and into the bucket.
320 grams of bud another 60 of trim/shake/larf.
Final totals 610g of bud, 120g of trim.
24g of wax.
It's been a pleasure gents. Have learned a few lessons, and exposed a few weaknesses.
Peace


----------



## Kushash (Jul 6, 2019)

I learned a lot about Perm's this grow!


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 6, 2019)

Kushash said:


> I learned a lot about Perm's this grow!
> View attachment 4360911


My secret is a hydrogen peroxide soak. It really frees up the hair roots and freshens up the perm. It turns to water after a while.


----------



## J.James (Jul 6, 2019)

Two phenotypes of the blueberry freeze - Both Finishing Nicely 

#1    


#2


----------



## dstroy (Jul 7, 2019)

#3 isn't as good as #4. Cut the mom down.

#2 is drying

#1 is still standing... but not for long.

3.2 zips of good flower from #3, a lot of small side branches. Especially if there was a leaf covering the node, it would stretch.

4.5 zips of good flower from #4, no larf, everything was the right color and frosty all the way down. Medium yielder. Coffee keeper

If I had to guess what #2 will yield, at least 2 cents worth. Same for #1 at least 2 cents.

#1
 

Coffee keeper


----------



## J.James (Jul 7, 2019)

*Blueberry Freeze Natural Light*


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 7, 2019)

J.James said:


> *Blueberry Freeze Natural Light
> View attachment 4361690 View attachment 4361691 View attachment 4361692 View attachment 4361693 *


Some great colors you have coming through. Very nice.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 8, 2019)

My buds all smell like _OFF!_.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 8, 2019)

Nilla Wafer
Cannarado Genetics
Day 52


----------



## J.James (Jul 8, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Nilla Wafer
> Cannarado Genetics
> Day 52
> View attachment 4362016 View attachment 4362018


Looks great Perm, Frosty with a solid color profile. Getting any smells yet?


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 8, 2019)

J.James said:


> Looks great Perm, Frosty with a solid color profile. Getting any smells yet?


Thanks man.
The Nilla wafer just smells like good weed.
The Scar Jo on the left doesn't smell like anything special, but the one on the right is stinking of a fruity candy. Like a cut open Skittle. Got a clone of the back left NW, and the front right SJ.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jul 9, 2019)

Hey guys just a couple pics with no numbers h and some tric shots I'd say its pretty consistent from amber to creamy they change fast I even get 2 shades of amber in these girls I never noticed before I got my new camera     and a nice bud shot  smells soooooo good


----------



## J.James (Jul 9, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Hey guys just a couple pics with no numbers h and some tric shots I'd say its pretty consistent from amber to creamy they change fast I even get 2 shades of amber in these girls I never noticed before I got my new cameraView attachment 4362431 View attachment 4362432 View attachment 4362433 View attachment 4362434 View attachment 4362435 and a nice bud shot View attachment 4362436 smells soooooo good


Frosty with a Fall Fade, Great Job Brother


----------



## Madriffer (Jul 9, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Hey guys just a couple pics with no numbers h and some tric shots I'd say its pretty consistent from amber to creamy they change fast I even get 2 shades of amber in these girls I never noticed before I got my new cameraView attachment 4362431 View attachment 4362432 View attachment 4362433 View attachment 4362434 View attachment 4362435 and a nice bud shot View attachment 4362436 smells soooooo good


Lovely colors, excellent job mate.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 9, 2019)

If it hasn't already come up yet, would it be easier for each of us to pick our #1 #2 & #3? 

With so few players left, I think that we could end up with either ties, or a clear winner with a muddy 2nd and 3rd tally.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 9, 2019)

The amount of sugar you have, even on the fan leaves, is impressive!


dstroy said:


> #1
> View attachment 4361350


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 9, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Hey guys just a couple pics with no numbers h and some tric shots I'd say its pretty consistent from amber to creamy they change fast I even get 2 shades of amber in these girls I never noticed before I got my new cameraView attachment 4362431 View attachment 4362432 View attachment 4362433 View attachment 4362434 View attachment 4362435 and a nice bud shot View attachment 4362436 smells soooooo good


I have some Black Widow starting that are supposed to end up with colors like that. I was doubtful until your pics  Nice!


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jul 9, 2019)

Just a couple pics of the tent today     that's it for a week maybe more then the final trim and jarring happy growing guys!!!


----------



## dstroy (Jul 9, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Nilla Wafer
> Cannarado Genetics
> Day 52
> View attachment 4362016 View attachment 4362018


Nice!

Are you going to run any of these again?


----------



## dstroy (Jul 9, 2019)

Time to cut down the last plant.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 9, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Nice!
> 
> Are you going to run any of these again?


Sometime.
I took a clone of the good looking NW and the stinky SJ.


----------



## dstroy (Jul 9, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Sometime.
> I took a clone of the good looking NW and the stinky SJ.


Nice, I just got a bunch of stuff that I need to run through so it's going to be a while until I visit these again... until I run out of the coffee stuff.


----------



## J.James (Jul 9, 2019)

*Flower Day 63 - Blueberry Freeze #5 Harvest*


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 10, 2019)

Mornin'!
My 4 little competition plants are a month from harvest today. (-ish) 
I chopped one-a-day 8-11th last month
I have already been enjoying it, but on the one month anniversary I usually give stuff a good trimming and I really start digging in to it. I hate messing with stems, so they are gone except for the tops.

I ended up with about 2 zips of prime 'smoking-tops' (middle two) and I kept the Dyna-gro separate.
There's 4oz left of the mid-size nugs (right)
And the tiny stuff that would fit through a 1/2" grid is on the left, some decarbed already, the rest destined for it.

And for the smoke report, I am firing up a cone as I type.
Smells sweet coming out of the doob-tube,

It's smooth, with a hint of coffee. Nevermind, I'm drinking coffee 
NO, there are no precisely developed terpenes or crazy smells, it's just good smoke. Just based on experience with this strain I'd guess it on the lower end of the skunk THC spectrum (18%-23% for this breed per mfg) probably because of the issues keeping the trichomes from really popping compared to other similar plants.

In general, I'm happy as a pig in shit. I won! (whether I get votes or not  )


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 10, 2019)

Will there be a message to everyone about voting?


----------



## Kushash (Jul 10, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Will there be a message to everyone about voting?


If you read the fine print in the rules you would already know the answer.

** Plants harvested before July 1st will be disqualified.
If plants are not harvested by July 19th a one time 30 day extension will be offered to each player and voting will be 2 weeks after the last person finishes.​


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 10, 2019)

Kushash said:


> If you read the fine print in the rules you would already know the answer.
> 
> ** Plants harvested before July 1st will be disqualified.
> If plants are not harvested by July 19th a one time 30 day extension will be offered to each player and voting will be 2 weeks after the last person finishes.​


There have been several iterations of the rules as the contest has progressed. Which version is the most recent? I know that we are each supposed to get a vote to @Dyna-Gro and that the results will be made public afterwards. That said, even your signature block has a rule change apparently. So I don't even get to vote because I harvested in June? Or you still want my vote, but I'm now disqualified? Or is that for some other competition? See what I mean?

So - as the date for voting approaches I think that a reiteration of THAT portion of the rules as it stands NOW is appropriate.

But you be you


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 10, 2019)

@Kushash From the DG website. Please tell me where it informs me how and where to vote.


----------



## Kushash (Jul 10, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> @Kushash From the DG website. Please tell me where it informs me how and where to vote.View attachment 4362918


I wonder if others took that as serious or as a joke!
I vote joke but lol maybe I'm wrong.

Me. I'll leave all the serious stuff to The Big Perm and DG.
They can answer those questions.

On a serious note I'm the one that should be crying not you.

The real small print. I forget what page it was added but it was before the comp started.
I'll do a copy and paste from my Note Pad where it resides on my computer.

** Players who do not harvest by July 19th are disqualified and lose the right to vote. Sorry! No exceptions!


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 10, 2019)

Kushash said:


> I wonder if others took that as serious or as a joke!
> I vote joke but lol maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> Me. I'll leave all the serious stuff to The Big Perm and DG.
> ...


Sorry - it came off as not funny. I was careful not to snipe at you just in case.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 10, 2019)

I asked because me getting updates from any particular page other than my own is hit or miss. I get messages, but if someone posted "vote here" on this page I may or may not get that notification.


----------



## Kushash (Jul 10, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Sorry - it came off as not funny. I was careful not to snipe at you just in case.


I can be serious about growing but about the comp, if you knew me you would know I'm not interested in votes or the outcome, I play to up my game and improve my grow and judge my grow against what I see. I'm my greatest critic so I'm a good choice to judge my own grow. If I win it would no longer be fun playing and I haven't even played my two Aces in the hole yet in a comp. A stable supply of fresh EWC and solid genetics.

If you notice I only tease players when early deficiencies 1st show up in veg after that I lose interest in teasing because the game gets boring after the 1st deficiencies, and of course the 1st toxicities show up. 

I apologize for calling players names like Mr. Chlorosis or Mr. Necrotic Spots early on. That was not cool, although I can't even remember who those players were.

I do have a serious question about senescence in leaves to ask you.
Some say it is a natural occurrence in cannabis, some think it is not.
67 days 12/12.
11 days water only.

By the time I reach 25 days of water only (seeds) will those leaves pictured below still be there and be green or be gone after turning yellow and dropping off?

Where do you stand on senescence in cannabis leaves?

Pics taken today of a clones crystal and the leaves of one of the seedlings.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 10, 2019)

LOL Kush where are you pulling those rules from.

Do I really have to go look for the voting rules?

In a nutshell, and it is in here somewhere. Voters submit their vote for the winner. Voters have one week after comp end to get their votes in. You can't vote for yourself. Don't vote and you are out. I'll take it from there.
The pot though, if you guys could agree on the system for who gets what, that would be cool. It's up to the remaining players to decide who gets what. I don't care on how, as long as you all agree. lol


----------



## J.James (Jul 10, 2019)

Kushash said:


> I do have a serious question about senescence in leaves to ask you.
> Some say it is a natural occurrence in cannabis, some think it is not.
> 67 days 12/12.
> 11 days water only.
> ...


Anyone who thinks senescence is not a "Natural Occurrence" needs to listen to "Dust in the Wind" by Kansas

Senescence is inevitable. Cannabis is an annual plant in its native climate(s). When senescence takes place in a plant can vary from strain to strain and from plant to plant and is directly affected by its environment.

Will your plants start dropping their leaves in another 14 days of feeding it just water? Depends on the average flowering time of the plant. But, The plant will most certainly suffer from senescence before it reaches the end of its life.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 10, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> LOL Kush where are you pulling those rules from.
> 
> Do I really have to go look for the voting rules?
> 
> ...


I take it that means we message you with the votes?

*Takes a hit* I just saw my signature block - seeds dropped 7/8, but the parenthesis turns the 8 into a  LOL I think I'll leave it.


----------



## Madriffer (Jul 10, 2019)

J.James said:


> Anyone who thinks senescence is not a "Natural Occurrence" needs to listen to "Dust in the Wind" by Kansas
> 
> Senescence is inevitable. Cannabis is an annual plant in its native climate(s). When senescence takes place in a plant can vary from strain to strain and from plant to plant and is directly affected by its environment.
> 
> Will your plants start dropping their leaves in another 14 days of feeding it just water? Depends on the average flowering time of the plant. But, The plant will most certainly suffer from senescence before it reaches the end of its life.


This last tray of comp plants was the first time I backed off feeding last couple weeks. Topped res with h2o only. This was the first tray to show senescence. 
All other trays were green and hardy till the end. This is is last time I will back off feed.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 10, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> This last tray of comp plants was the first time I backed off feeding last couple weeks. Topped res with h2o only. This was the first tray to show senescence.
> All other trays were green and hardy till the end. This is is last time I will back off feed.


Wait until you try it. You're not smoking the leaves - green yellow or gone. 

My understanding is that by backing off your feed you make it draw nutes from the leaves and stems and produces a cleaner smoke - but causes the leaves yellow and drop. Standing by for @homebrewer to correct me, so I should have just said some weird shit and let him answer.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 10, 2019)

Oh, I forgot....


----------



## Kushash (Jul 10, 2019)

J.James said:


> Anyone who thinks senescence is not a "Natural Occurrence" needs to listen to "Dust in the Wind" by Kansas
> 
> Senescence is inevitable. Cannabis is an annual plant in its native climate(s). When senescence takes place in a plant can vary from strain to strain and from plant to plant and is directly affected by its environment.
> 
> Will your plants start dropping their leaves in another 14 days of feeding it just water? Depends on the average flowering time of the plant. But, The plant will most certainly suffer from senescence before it reaches the end of its life.


What if I reveg those plants and flower them a 2nd time while retaining those leaves.
Can those leaves remain healthy throughout a 2nd flowering?
IDK but I have a feeling I can retain them through two grows.
Might reveg a couple or might try it another time. I'm thinking of taking a break after the CBD plants are done.
Until then.
Carry on my wayward son!


----------



## J.James (Jul 10, 2019)

Kushash said:


> What if I reveg those plants and flower them a 2nd time while retaining those leaves.
> Can those leaves remain healthy throughout a 2nd flowering?
> IDK but I have a feeling I can retain them through two grows.
> Might reveg a couple or might try it another time. I'm thinking of taking a break after the CBD plants are done.
> ...


*
Senescence - You loose*



Kushash said:


> I totally agree that the leaves are the way to read a plant.
> My grow is about retaining leaves lol. *I did lose two fan leaves recently and have two more on their last leg.*


​


----------



## Kushash (Jul 10, 2019)

J.James said:


> *Senescence - You loose*
> 
> 
> ​


How can I loose bold one!

I am but a simple man!


----------



## J.James (Jul 10, 2019)

Kushash said:


> How can I loose bold one!
> 
> I am but a simple man!


You act as though your manipulation of the plant's environment can somehow magically stop the plant from deteriorating as it grows old. This is a false claim. Senescence is Inevitable. Choose a different word...
Your plants have already lost leaves, Senescence.


----------



## Kushash (Jul 10, 2019)

J.James said:


> You act as though your manipulation of the plant's environment can somehow magically stop the plant from deteriorating as it grows old. This is a false claim. Senescence is Inevitable. Choose a different word...
> Your plants have already lost leaves, Senescence.


I disagree that those leaves were lost to senescence.
I could go on but this doesn't sound like a discussion, sounds like a lecture.

Anything said in this thread is equivalent to toke and talk, I said that to BP a while ago in this thread.

Things cherry picked from this thread are not as relevant as the official thread where I posted my goal. A simple goal. A goal that I accomplished.



Kushash said:


> #121.
> 
> Between the 14 seeds I am looking for a special trait.
> Leaves like the one pictured below that give the expression it shows. It happens about 15%-20% of the time with the 8 newer seeds I planted so I should get one this grow.


​I have no idea if those leaves will remain or die off. I feel they won't and other opinions aren't changing that opinion yet. 

Anyway I could go on in many directions but you guys are being a bit anal like butt worms so I'm outta here.


----------



## Madriffer (Jul 10, 2019)

Kushash said:


> What if I reveg those plants and flower them a 2nd time while retaining those leaves.
> Can those leaves remain healthy throughout a 2nd flowering?
> IDK but I have a feeling I can retain them through two grows.
> Might reveg a couple or might try it another time. I'm thinking of taking a break after the CBD plants are done.
> ...


No. I have a revegged plant, and all original material is dead. Tried a bowl of the dried out nug covered in amber trichs. Ouch, harsh and nasty.


----------



## Madriffer (Jul 10, 2019)

Senescence will occur without starving the plant. That was my point. If you quit feeding it, you starved it.


----------



## Madriffer (Jul 10, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Wait until you try it. You're not smoking the leaves - green yellow or gone.
> 
> My understanding is that by backing off your feed you make it draw nutes from the leaves and stems and produces a cleaner smoke - but causes the leaves yellow and drop. Standing by for @homebrewer to correct me, so I should have just said some weird shit and let him answer.


I respect @homebrewer and his opinion nearly above all, so I hope he does chime in.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 10, 2019)

J.James said:


> Choose a different word...


Annual. 

IME, depends on when you want to come back. Too late and it isn't coming back. Clone late in flower and that clone is dead no matter what. I didn't know what it was called though. Now I know.
That being said, I have also revegged one plant post harvest. It was a SSH. It was my first Haze and I was unfamiliar with the strain and didn't realize it was a very long flower. I chopped and revegged that plant. I may have chopped way early....


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 10, 2019)

@Kushash I haven't re-veged a plant except clones, but I can see the original leaves maybe hanging on a while if they are still healthy and you keep feeding the plant. But what is your goal? Growing leaves?

When they re-veg, they put out entirely new growth. On an old plant, having leaves left may help it through the re-veg process, but that takes about a month or more.


----------



## Kushash (Jul 10, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> @Kushash I haven't re-veged a plant except clones, but I can see the original leaves maybe hanging on a while if they are still healthy and you keep feeding the plant. But what is your goal? Growing leaves?
> 
> When they re-veg, they put out entirely new growth. On an old plant, having leaves left may help it through the re-veg process, but that takes about a month or more.


My goal is to learn and share.

@Big Perm says:
Clone late in flower and that clone is dead no matter what. 

Do you agree with that?

I know you just started experimenting with vegging a clone in early flower. I've done it at a 25% success rate in late flower. I'm only guessing and have pics somewhere but I did it about 8 or 9 weeks into flower with probably an 11 or 12 week strain. I think 2 or 3 of 8 plants cloned successfully. One never developed leaves but developed roots and a trunk at least 3 times bigger that when I started cloning it.

Maybe I'll take some clones from these clones and try to reveg them this grow for fun after I pass 10 weeks 12/12. Maybe I'll take a few at week 10 and a few at week 11.

Do you think they will all die?

OK H.A.F this is the wink part. 

Get it? Maybe serious maybe joking you decide.

Ready?

A smoke with a large amount of cannibanoids and terpines with 17% THC can have a much more incredible high than a poorly grown smoke with 25% THC.

True? False? IDK?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 10, 2019)

Kushash said:


> A smoke with a large amount of cannibanoids and terpines with 17% THC can have a much more incredible high than a poorly grown smoke with 25% THC.
> 
> True? False? IDK?


Undetermined, highs vary based on individuals. But yes the 17% THC could have a much better high in theory. I’m sure everyone here has smoked a lower % bud and had a more pleasant stone/high/whatever you’re trying to achieve.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 10, 2019)

Kushash said:


> My goal is to learn and share.
> 
> @Big Perm says:
> Clone late in flower and that clone is dead no matter what.
> ...


I have seen plants that were harvested re-veg. Just pics online, and mostly before and after not the process. As far as taking a clone late in flower, seems to me it would depend on where you took the clone from. Obviously the lower woody stems are worthless. If you got some near the top and pruned all the buds off, maybe?

I think the main thing with re-vegging clones in early flower is that
A. Around week 3 of flower most people trim away any larf stems that are left, so in a "waste-not want-not" frame of mind, someone figured out a new thing.
B. If you are into the breeding thing, it might take until they start to flower before you find that special something you were looking for - then you can take clones all from that one plant.

I honestly don't see the reason behind trying it late in flower, other than just leaving a few stem-bottoms with some larfy-nugs at harvest, then seeing if the whole plant will re-veg.




Kushash said:


> I know you just started experimenting with vegging a clone in early flower. I've done it at a 25% success rate in late flower. I'm only guessing and have pics somewhere but I did it about 8 or 9 weeks into flower with probably an 11 or 12 week strain. I think 2 or 3 of 8 plants cloned successfully. One never developed leaves but developed roots and a trunk at least 3 times bigger that when I started cloning it.
> 
> Maybe I'll take some clones from these clones and try to reveg them this grow for fun after I pass 10 weeks 12/12. Maybe I'll take a few at week 10 and a few at week 11.
> 
> Do you think they will all die?


??? I cant tell if you successfully re-vegged a plant and took it back through flower or not from that post, but by all means, if you have the room, the lights and the dirt, go for it. All it can do is fail. Depends on what you want to sacrifice to find out.



Kushash said:


> OK H.A.F this is the wink part.
> 
> Get it? Maybe serious maybe joking you decide.
> 
> ...


I have no clue on that one, but I have had 3 different buzzes from 3 joints rolled from the same bud. I think your mood plays more into it than anything. Or it could be whatever else is happening at the time, what you ate last, who knows?

I do think that if you are wanting that couch-lock effect, it's more likely with a high THC flower - but the absence or presence of CBD effects that as well


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 10, 2019)

Kushash said:


> A smoke with a large amount of cannibanoids and terpines with 17% THC can have a much more incredible high than a poorly grown smoke with 25% THC.


Depends really.
If the strain claimed 25%, and it was poorly grown, it would not contain 25% THC. But if it was poorly grown and tested at 25%...maybe a different story.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jul 10, 2019)

The best part of trimming is the scissor hash mmmmmm scissor hash


----------



## Kushash (Jul 11, 2019)

I was a bit moody yesterday.
Then I figured it out last night.
We have all been together since March.

Period syncing!


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 11, 2019)

Kushash said:


> I was a bit moody yesterday.
> Then I figured it out last night.
> We have all been together since March.
> 
> Period syncing!


Like I said earlier - I won already. I got over 7oz all to myself, a bunch of tester seeds from a fellow competitor, and learned stuff.

If whoever wins it wants to donate that AC Infinity 4" fan to me as a consolation prize, I'm good with that


----------



## J.James (Jul 11, 2019)

Kushash said:


> I was a bit moody yesterday.
> Then I figured it out last night.
> We have all been together since March.
> 
> Period syncing!


I am experiencing some lower back pain, you might be right lol


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 11, 2019)

J.James said:


> I am experiencing some lower back pain, you might be right lol


Would have been funnier if there was still a girl in the competition we were all syncing with


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 11, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Like I said earlier - I won already. I got over 7oz all to myself, a bunch of tester seeds from a fellow competitor, and learned stuff.
> 
> If whoever wins it wants to donate that AC Infinity 4" fan to me as a consolation prize, I'm good with that


AC Infinity is already spoken for HAF, sorry man.


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 11, 2019)

I am changing my plants nickname from Ugly Bastard to Lamb Chop. It's the plant that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friends. Some people started growing it not knowing what it was, and they'll continue growing it forever just because this is the plant that never ends.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 11, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> I am changing my plants nickname from Ugly Bastard to Lamb Chop. It's the plant that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friends. Some people started growing it not knowing what it was, and they'll continue growing it forever just because this is the plant that never ends.


Use the fan name we were fighting for - INFINITY weed


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 11, 2019)

The "Everlasting Gobstopper" of cannabis...

I'd buy some


----------



## Madriffer (Jul 11, 2019)

Non comp plant throwing some pretty flowers.


----------



## Madriffer (Jul 11, 2019)

Non comp bud from harvest last week.
Cut early due to tray leak and environment issues. It's a lower nug, all plants still hanging. Rolled a couple of these in a blunt with wax made from top buds off comp harvest. Hope Mrs Riffer stocked up on me snacks. This is tasty. Time to trim it up and start the cure.
Last tray of comp plants, minus 3 zips to make wax will move from cure bucket with Boveda packs into jars, and I will fill bucket with this harvest.
3 maybe 4 weeks till next chop.
Peace.


----------



## J.James (Jul 11, 2019)

*Blueberry Freeze #5 *


----------



## J.James (Jul 11, 2019)

Blueberry Freeze is stealing my heart with these colors, Can't wait to smoke this sexy girl!


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jul 11, 2019)

J.James said:


> Blueberry Freeze is stealing my heart with these colors, Can't wait to smoke this sexy girl!
> 
> View attachment 4363707
> View attachment 4363709


And she fattened up so nicely hows she smellin


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 11, 2019)

J.James said:


> Blueberry Freeze is stealing my heart with these colors, Can't wait to smoke this sexy girl!
> 
> View attachment 4363707
> View attachment 4363709


I wish I could like that multiple times. Lol


----------



## J.James (Jul 11, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> And she fattened up so nicely hows she smellin


100% as advertised Berries and Fuel, The plant I took down two days ago had a fishy pond water smell before I washed and trimmed it. As soon as the scissors hit the plant, This sweet fuel smell started to fill my house, Was wonderful! I went for a late night walk with my wife just to open the door and get a full berry blast to the face when we got back home!


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 12, 2019)

J.James said:


> Anyone who thinks senescence is not a "Natural Occurrence" needs to listen to "Dust in the Wind" by Kansas
> 
> Senescence is inevitable. Cannabis is an annual plant in its native climate(s). When senescence takes place in a plant can vary from strain to strain and from plant to plant and is directly affected by its environment.
> 
> Will your plants start dropping their leaves in another 14 days of feeding it just water? Depends on the average flowering time of the plant. But, The plant will most certainly suffer from senescence before it reaches the end of its life.


This isn't directed at you, this is just a few thoughts based on the posts....

Drug cannabis is sort of a unique plant in that there is certainly a harvest window of peak ripeness where cannabinoids and terpenes are lets say optimal for the end user. Anyone who has harvested early or late knows that missing said harvest window leads to a less than optimal user experience. I do think the cannabinoid makeup in the flowers tends to degrade (or change) when plants are taken too long so in that respect senescence certainly exists. I've also noticed that plants don't feed as much as they approach that harvest window too - maybe another sign of senescence. 

I think it's important to acknowledge the fact that senescence and premature leaf drop are different things. Fading colors and senescence can be different things as well. I think the signs of senescence can be subtle for hydro growers and sometimes very pronounced for organic growers. It should be noted though that light intensity, moisture levels, and the essential elements available to the plant a couple weeks out from harvest can greatly affect the 'signs' of senescence.

So, I don't think flowering plants always show their age with their leaves but rather their age can be seen in their flowers. When flowers start to get that swollen, dull, ripe look, that's the plant on it's way out. However, one could easily keep that plant alive and healthy for God knows how long by continuing to feed and water it regularly. I think taking a 60 day strain to 120 days is absolutely possible (I've taken one to day 90) but the smoke would be garbage.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 12, 2019)

If you guys are keeping anything in the picture gallery, I'd get them soon. After the comp is wrapped up this all goes away. I'll be hosting stuff though


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 13, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Last photo post for my grow in this comp since the deadline is in two days. In two days I am murdering it. I said I would go to the end and by god I have. Again, yes I know how jacked up that plant is. I only kept it alive so I could say I completed the competition.
> 
> View attachment 4364350


Good job, dude. That took balls to stick it through like that to the end. We need to have an ugliest plant prize in future competitions, lol. That is one ugly plant.


----------



## J.James (Jul 13, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Last photo post for my grow in this comp since the *deadline is in two days.* In two days I am murdering it. I said I would go to the end and by god I have. Again, yes I know how jacked up that plant is. I only kept it alive so I could say I completed the competition.
> View attachment 4364350


Competition ends on July 19 at 12:00 pm PST. (6 days)


----------



## Kushash (Jul 13, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> If you guys are keeping anything in the picture gallery, I'd get them soon. After the comp is wrapped up this all goes away. I'll be hosting stuff though


Thanks for the heads up. I'm going to grab mine and put it in a journal and finish my grow there.
I have a 50/50 chance of harvesting the two clones on the last day. I won't harvest till I see milky crystals.
Do people who started but did not harvest get to vote?


----------



## dstroy (Jul 13, 2019)

Tennessee kush #2
Pheno 2

Coffee all the way man... I got lucky with these cv plants.


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 13, 2019)

J.James said:


> Competition ends on July 19 at 12:00 pm PST. (6 days)


Ah, I thought it was the fifteenth. Oh well, I can keep it limping for one more week.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 13, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Do people who started but did not harvest get to vote?


Yes.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jul 13, 2019)

Just a few pic of my first side branch being trimmed I still have several days left on the rest 
These ones are with the flash on   and flash off    that's all for now with an appearance of my belly lol Im hopeing to have everything trimmed and jarred by the 19th we will see how she goes


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 13, 2019)

This Nilla Wafer is getting close, hopefully like 6 days close.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 13, 2019)

Anybody got any idea of what the problem is with this plant? Maybe needs Cal/Mag?
What’s your take @Kushash?


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 13, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4364797
> Anybody got any idea of what the problem is with this plant? Maybe needs Cal/Mag?
> What’s your take @Kushash?


Looks like Potassium deficiency to me.


----------



## Madriffer (Jul 14, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> This Nilla Wafer is getting close, hopefully like 6 days close.
> View attachment 4364668 View attachment 4364669 View attachment 4364670


Very nice colors.


----------



## J.James (Jul 14, 2019)

Last 2 plants to harvest, Both are very close.

Critical Orange Punch - _was advertised as a 49-56 day flower time_

Jelly Biscuit- _was advertised as 55-65 day flower time_


----------



## Kushash (Jul 14, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4364797
> Anybody got any idea of what the problem is with this plant? Maybe needs Cal/Mag?
> What’s your take @Kushash?


Not sure at 1st glance.
Could be Mg but not Ca IMO.
Epsom salt is usually safe in small doses occasionally if there is a lack of Mg.
Is it a clone?
Are you in soil?
K not being in the soil can happen but the soil is not likely to be K deficient in veg IMO in most cases.
If in soil the 1st thing would be to have an idea if your soil PH is OK.
If you know it is in a good range then it could be a potassium deficiency or it could be an imbalance of other nutrients affecting K. Keeping the medium to wet can cause a low soil PH resulting in lockout but I don't think that is your issue but never rule it out just in case.
Look at all the nutrient excesses that can have an antagonistic affect on K using the Moulder chart.
 

We would need a lot more info to get an idea IMO. I think your red stems are a clue, along with the leaf twist.

@J.James just popped in as I'm typing. What's your take?

That's just my 2c and I could be off, others will hopefully chime in.


----------



## J.James (Jul 14, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4364797
> Anybody got any idea of what the problem is with this plant? Maybe needs Cal/Mag?
> What’s your take @Kushash?


What Strain?
What size pot is it in?
What's your Temps and Humidity?
What and how much are you feeding it?
What medium are you using?


----------



## Kushash (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Kushash (Jul 14, 2019)

Was able to get a picture of N-5 with and without a flash today.
N-5 has a ways to go where this clone pic taken with a flash is about 4 to 8 days from harvest.

N-5 with flash.
 
N-5 without flash.
 
Clone.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 14, 2019)

J.James said:


> Last 2 plants to harvest, Both are very close.
> 
> Critical Orange Punch - _was advertised as a 49-56 day flower time_
> View attachment 4364839
> ...


Where are those strains from?


----------



## J.James (Jul 14, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Where are those strains from?


_Blueberry Freeze_ from

_Jelly Biscuit_ from

_Critical Orange Punch_ from

_Dank Sinatra_ from


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jul 14, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Day 58
> View attachment 4364963


 looking great what aromas are you getting and also about how tall is each cola you inspired me to get soom lst nets for my tent ima see how it goes


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Big Perm (Jul 14, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> looking great what aromas are you getting and also about how tall is each cola you inspired me to get soom lst nets for my tent ima see how it goes


Thanks man.
The only thing that really stands out is the front right plant. It reeks of sweet candy. It is changing some now. Was like a cut open skittle or something for a long time, now it's starting to smell less fruity and more like candy, if that makes sense.

So in this comparison grow I'm doing I'm going to scrog them both and I'm running time lapses. I was going to do a video series showing my technique. I was on the fence if I was going to do it or not. After your post I think I will now.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 14, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> looking great what aromas are you getting and also about how tall is each cola you inspired me to get soom lst nets for my tent ima see how it goes


Now you are making me show fucked up pics, lol. Oh well. I'll show anything anyone wants to see.
 

Going to get a wet and a dry weight after the comp. I'll post the results on my site. Muahahahhaaa

For the next run though, I'm going back to everything that I know. Strain; medium; nutes; well, I guess I'll be testing lights so that will be the only thing new.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 14, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> For the next run though, I'm going back to everything that I know. Strain; medium; nutes; well, I guess I'll be testing lights so that will be the only thing new.


I just remembered that everything about this grow was new to me. Strains showed up from @socaljoe the day before the comp started. My half assed attempt at living soil. My experimental DIY sip system (hey what happened to @whatsasip haven't seen him in a while). And the light showed up the day I flipped to 12/12. The scrog I have always done. I'm trying to start *Operation: Highest Yield* on my site with a few members from RIU in a collaborative effort to search for and show the techniques and methods a few growers use in a search for their max yield.
Taking applications now. I'm going to start up a thread for the apps soon in the advertising section. [email protected]


----------



## J.James (Jul 14, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I just remembered that everything about this grow was new to me. Strains showed up from @socaljoe the day before the comp started. My half assed attempt at living soil. My experimental DIY sip system (hey what happened to @whatsasip haven't seen him in a while). And the light showed up the day I flipped to 12/12. The scrog I have always done. I'm trying to start *Operation: Highest Yield* on my site with a few members from RIU in a collaborative effort to search for and show the techniques and methods a few growers use in a search for their max yield.
> Taking applications now. I'm going to start up a thread for the apps soon in the advertising section. [email protected]


I've been doing things with light deprivation during seed production someone might be interested in. I will send you some info in the next few days.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 14, 2019)

J.James said:


> I've been doing things with light deprivation during seed production someone might be interested in. I will send you some info in the next few days.


Sweet man. Love your pics and write-ups!


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 14, 2019)

J.James said:


> What Strain?
> What size pot is it in?
> What's your Temps and Humidity?
> What and how much are you feeding it?
> What medium are you using?


1g ProMix. Girl Scout Cookies Forum Cut clone. 
Temps: 76 to 84 
Humidity: 50 to 65%
Been feeding Fox Farms Big Bloom when it gets fed, I’ve been trying to hold this one and a few others back from growing very fast right now, due to lack of flowering space.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 14, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Now you are making me show fucked up pics, lol. Oh well. I'll show anything anyone wants to see.
> View attachment 4364997 View attachment 4364999
> 
> Going to get a wet and a dry weight after the comp. I'll post the results on my site. Muahahahhaaa
> ...


Really nice Perm, great job man. Looks like you’ll have a good supply for awhile.


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 14, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> *1g ProMix. *Girl Scout Cookies Forum Cut clone.
> Temps: 76 to 84
> Humidity: 50 to 65%
> *Been feeding Fox Farms Big Bloom when it gets fed,* I’ve been trying to hold this one and a few others back from growing very fast right now, due to lack of flowering space.


I think the bolded above is your issue. Promix is great for mineral-derived foods and big blooms is maybe a good supplement for growers in organic soils but the combo of promix and big blooms is sort of straddling both worlds and is clearly not working. If you love Fox farms go with their Grow Big from start to finish in promix.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jul 14, 2019)

Batch number 1 trim run


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jul 15, 2019)

Batch 1 done finally  now into the freezer then they will be micro planed


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 15, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> I think the bolded above is your issue. Promix is great for mineral-derived foods and big blooms is maybe a good supplement for growers in organic soils but the combo of promix and big blooms is sort of straddling both worlds and is clearly not working. If you love Fox farms go with their Grow Big from start to finish in promix.


 
Sorry guys, I should have said Grow Big instead of Big Bloom, not sure what I was thinking. Lol. Sorry HB.


----------



## Kushash (Jul 15, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4365305
> Sorry guys, I should have said Grow Big instead of Big Bloom, not sure what I was thinking. Lol. Sorry HB.


How are you holding them back? Less light?

What amount are you feeding and how often?
Do you PH your water when feeding? To what?

Is your intent using the Pro Mix to treat it like hydro or soil?


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 15, 2019)

Kushash said:


> How are you holding them back? Less light?
> 
> What amount are you feeding and how often?
> Do you PH your water when feeding? To what?
> ...


Yes less light. Ph is 6.5. Soil.


----------



## Kushash (Jul 15, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Yes less light. Ph is 6.5. Soil.


I also use less light to hold plants back for the same reason. I leave them in smaller 1 gallon pots and don't worry about them getting root bound. When I move them to a bigger pot I slice and loosen the roots.

I never used Pro Mix as a soil so IDK. You probably know I'm not a fan of soil grows using synthetic ferts. You have microbes in that soil that haven't been fed and are probably on strike.

Maybe the additional info will help the others.
You didn't say how much and how often you feed. 
I'm assuming you mean you adjust PH to 6.5 after adding the ff fert. What do you use for PH up or PH down?


----------



## Kushash (Jul 15, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I just remembered that everything about this grow was new to me. Strains showed up from @socaljoe the day before the comp started. My half assed attempt at living soil. My experimental DIY sip system (hey what happened to @whatsasip haven't seen him in a while). And the light showed up the day I flipped to 12/12. The scrog I have always done. I'm trying to start *Operation: Highest Yield* on my site with a few members from RIU in a collaborative effort to search for and show the techniques and methods a few growers use in a search for their max yield.
> Taking applications now. I'm going to start up a thread for the apps soon in the advertising section. [email protected]


Test your website using these two programs. They can be used to test any website and can be very useful tools as your site progresses.

https://gtmetrix.com/reports/www.bigpermgrows.com/FXmOEYMX

https://www.seoptimer.com/www.bigpermgrows.com


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 15, 2019)

Kushash said:


> I also use less light to hold plants back for the same reason. I leave them in smaller 1 gallon pots and don't worry about them getting root bound. When I move them to a bigger pot I slice and loosen the roots.
> 
> I never used Pro Mix as a soil so IDK. You probably know I'm not a fan of soil grows using synthetic ferts. You have microbes in that soil that haven't been fed and are probably on strike.
> 
> ...


I fed them about every third time they need water, and at about half the recommendation. Ph down.


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 15, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I fed them about every third time they need water, and at about half the recommendation. Ph down.


In promix I think it's a best practice to feed lightly at every watering. As it stands now you're probably underfeeding them.


----------



## J.James (Jul 15, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I fed them about every third time they need water, and at about half the recommendation. Ph down.


The plants leaves will lighten in color because of the low light, they do this to try to absorb as much light as they can. The twisted leaves may just be stress, Also from the low light. Try slowly increasing the light intensity until she starts to pray. Promix is a very basic medium, Not a lot of amendments from the start, With that in mind, I would feed less but more often. Try 1/8th Strength recommended dose of the Grow big and Big Bloom every other feeding and see how she responds after a week or so. The Big Bloom is where all your micronutrients are in that lineup, So I would recommend it from start to finish.

Edit - I'm wrong about Big Bloom Containing the micronutrients, But I would still add it to your feedings, It will feed the soil microbes among other things. (Sorry been awhile since I've used the fox farm line)


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jul 15, 2019)

Just trying to get an idea of my tolerance levels how much do you guys smoke a week me and my wife together smoke 1and 1/2 to 2 ozs a week that doesn't include hash or rosin just weed


----------



## Madriffer (Jul 15, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Just trying to get an idea of my tolerance levels how much do you guys smoke a week me and my wife together smoke 1and 1/2 to 2 ozs a week that doesn't include hash or rosin just weed


When we were buying it was a 1/2 
Zip a week. Now a bit over a zip a week plus wax. Mrs Riffer was a light flower smoker, now she likes the wax. I'm a joint blunt burning at all times guy. If I quit drinking it would be double.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jul 15, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> When we were buying it was a 1/2
> Zip a week. Now a bit over a zip a week plus wax. Mrs Riffer was a light flower smoker, now she likes the wax. I'm a joint blunt burning at all times guy. If I quit drinking it would be double.


I smoke only no drinking here and we are both bong/rig people we pretty much only smoke bongs unless were laying in bed but even then sometimes we use the bong I I prob smoke maybe 2 bowls a month from a pipe lol


----------



## Madriffer (Jul 15, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> I smoke only no drinking here and we are both bong/rig people we pretty much only smoke bongs unless were laying in bed but even then sometimes we use the bong I I prob smoke maybe 2 bowls a month from a pipe lol


Bongs hurt me. Lungs just can't take it.
The best flavors are from a joint IMO.
Once it's lit, no flame to burn anything.


----------



## dstroy (Jul 15, 2019)

I use the vape, fill up turkey bags.



It’s nice you can just sit on the bag, stays in there a good while.

Edit: about 3/4oz flower/week


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 15, 2019)

Link


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 15, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> 1g ProMix. Girl Scout Cookies Forum Cut clone.
> Temps: 76 to 84
> Humidity: 50 to 65%
> Been feeding Fox Farms Big Bloom when it gets fed, I’ve been trying to hold this one and a few others back from growing very fast right now, due to lack of flowering space.


I don’t know that it matters, but I told you guys wrong, this is a Chem 4 clone, not a GSC. I got them mixed up, I just noticed it when I transplanted it into a 3g airpot.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 16, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> I think the bolded above is your issue. Promix is great for mineral-derived foods and big blooms is maybe a good supplement for growers in organic soils but the combo of promix and big blooms is sort of straddling both worlds and is clearly not working. If you love Fox farms go with their Grow Big from start to finish in promix.


I like the Fox Farms just because it's what I'm used to - not going to try and sell stuff here. But I did investigate into the stuff and discuss it on here, and I agree with the organic soil part. After seeing @Big Perm 's video on the "Fruit & Flower" top dressing I got a bag.

Long story short, about $10 for a 4lb bag at the hydro store so I got the 5-part set and am trying the organic thing. Their "Happy Frog" feeding schedule. Anyway, of the original trio it calls for the use of Big Bloom (the organic one of the trio) and a few other microbe-specific things they have (Microbe-brew, Flower Kiss) and a few other things like Bembe (their cane-sugar based sweetener) which I saw tagged somewhere as "microbe-food".

@Opie1971 - The Grow Big and Tiger Bloom aren't organic, and would probably both work with the promix. If you have them the "crystals" (cha ching and whatnot) would probably also work. I just wouldn't waste $$ on the ones that seem to be microbe specific.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Link


I was looking to get another HLG -65 to even out my little seedling tent, but you seem to be up and running now and I can dig a military discount the same as the next guy 

Which of the small Illuminar would you say is about the same output? Or actually, which would be best for half of a 18" x 36" tent? It's primarily for seedlings, but I want it to be able to keep them happy if I have to veg for a few extra weeks waiting on a room to open. I think I remember you also using HLG?


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 16, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I was looking to get another HLG -65 to even out my little seedling tent, but you seem to be up and running now and I can dig a military discount the same as the next guy
> 
> Which of the small Illuminar would you say is about the same output? Or actually, which would be best for half of a 18" x 36" tent? It's primarily for seedlings, but I want it to be able to keep them happy if I have to veg for a few extra weeks waiting on a room to open. I think I remember you also using HLG?


ILuminar really doesn't have much small stuff. The smallest thing they have is the i3 models, so iL3 iLi3, etc. I'd like to sell HLG too, but haven't heard back after email, phone, text, and pm, so I guess it's a no.
Amare is going up on the site soon, I have their whole line, too.
Honestly, the best clone and seedling stuff I have is HGL. Just from a wattage perspective even. 35w and 70w panels are the micro models.
.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 16, 2019)

ILuminar I have the whole line.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 16, 2019)

I also have a forum going up on the site. Once I get it done, I'll make it visible. Running the site by myself, so late at night are when changes get made, lol. At least customer service should be top notch, you guys know where to find me.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> ILuminar really doesn't have much small stuff. The smallest thing they have is the i3 models, so iL3 iLi3, etc. I'd like to sell HLG too, but haven't heard back after email, phone, text, and pm, so I guess it's a no.
> Amare is going up on the site soon, I have their whole line, too.
> Honestly, the best clone and seedling stuff I have is HGL. Just from a wattage perspective even. 35w and 70w panels are the micro models.
> .


Sorry, I meant the Hydro Grow. The red and white ones dammit!  

I was looking at the 35 and 70. And I just signed up over there and I think I posted something? If not I at least have a profile.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 16, 2019)

@Big Perm If you have more models showing up soon I'm not in a hurry. Payday on the 1st...

As far as HLG, they can't keep Growers Lights or their own site in stock, so I wouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 16, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> @Big Perm If you have more models showing up soon I'm not in a hurry. Payday on the 1st...
> 
> As far as HLG, they can't keep Growers Lights or their own site in stock, so I wouldn't hold your breath.


cool, I'll have them all up by then. The HGL sale ends on the first.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> cool, I'll have them all up by then. The HGL sale ends on the first.


USAA deposits early LOL


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 16, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I was looking at the 35 and 70. And I just signed up over there and I think I posted something? If not I at least have a profile.


Iluminar also has the iLW in a 40w. Not sure the size would work for you though.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Iluminar also has the iLW in a 40w. Not sure the size would work for you though.


We'll figure something out.

Here's what I have now (HLG 60). If I end up with 6-10 plants in the 'teenager' stage waiting on a flower room, I just want either a replacement for this one at that stage - or a companion to it that I can add. 
 
I don't know wattage and whatnot to the extent you do. Lumens and pterodactyls and stuff... I just want it to do it's intended job  

Basically just something that will keep plants in the 12"-ish stage happy without slowing them down like having them all jammed under one light would. The pictured light is $99 on Amazon so that's roughly the price range I was looking at for a similar one, but for one that is the next step up I'd drop a little more. Factoring in sales and discounts I'd rather you get the profit than Jeff Bezos


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 16, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> We'll figure something out.
> 
> Here's what I have now (HLG 60). If I end up with 6-10 plants in the 'teenager' stage waiting on a flower room, I just want either a replacement for this one at that stage - or a companion to it that I can add.
> View attachment 4365914
> ...


Should be 60w at 2.5A. Looks awesome. I may grab one for my seedlings. I am throwing way too much light at them right now.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 16, 2019)

I don't think I'm going to make it in time...Maybe I can crank the heat for the next 3 days up to like 110? Yes, no?


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I don't think I'm going to make it in time...Maybe I can crank the heat for the next 3 days up to like 110? Yes, no?
> View attachment 4366188 View attachment 4366189 View attachment 4366190 View attachment 4366191


I mean... they will be finished, but not in the way you want. lol wait.... GO for it! xD


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 16, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> I mean... they will be finished, but not in the way you want. lol wait.... GO for it! xD


I tell Mrs. Perm all the time:
Bake at 350 for an hour and a half! Damn, just do 700 for 45 min, done.
I don't know what the problem is.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 16, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> We'll figure something out.
> 
> Here's what I have now (HLG 60). If I end up with 6-10 plants in the 'teenager' stage waiting on a flower room, I just want either a replacement for this one at that stage - or a companion to it that I can add.
> View attachment 4365914
> ...


Is that a 2x2?


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jul 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I don't think I'm going to make it in time...Maybe I can crank the heat for the next 3 days up to like 110? Yes, no?
> View attachment 4366188 View attachment 4366189 View attachment 4366190 View attachment 4366191


To bad sorry perm it was looking so amazing well it still does watch your Amber's start rolling in the 20th or something lol still one of my favs this competition


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Is that a 2x2?


20" x 36". Basically the smallest I could find footprint-wise that had some height to it (between 5' and 6')


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Is that a 2x2?


Board-wise it looks like the 35 watt might be the best match, but wattage-wise it would be the 70. Depending on what those actually are vs what the HLG 65 actually is. I don't know either of those numbers, but I figured you might.

Here's what the HG light says.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 17, 2019)

@Mysturis420 would it be possible to get you to trim up a bud or two before voting? I'd love to see a sample of what's hidden under the leaves


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jul 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> @Mysturis420 would it be possible to get you to trim up a bud or two before voting? I'd love to see a sample of what's hidden under the leaves


Absolutely I've posted a couple so far and will be posting more of some trimmed buds I cant help but take pictures lol


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 17, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Absolutely I've posted a couple so far and will be posting more of some trimmed buds I cant help but take pictures lol


I remember them looking quite frosty alive - can't see it now


----------



## Kushash (Jul 17, 2019)

Really sad the other thread will be deleted at some point.
12 journals in one all tightly packaged in 32 pages for new growers to page through with no noise.
Would be nice if they could somehow leave it. There is no real advertising going on in that thread.
I understand if it has to go it's just going to be sad when it happens.
This has been a fun crew to grow with!


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 17, 2019)

Kushash said:


> 12 journals in one all tightly packaged in 32 pages for new growers to page through with no noise.


Great insight.

I have actually gone back to the beginning of the thread to look at everyone's germination and seedling 'procedures' to see if I could refine my process.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jul 17, 2019)

@H.A.F. here some pics just trimmed this one 
First 2 no flash  with flash  and in the sun  smells great kinda sandalwoody with a fruity sweet overtone and the fruit mixes so well with the sandalwood after cure


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 17, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> smells great kinda sandalwoody with a fruity sweet overtone and the fruit mixes so well with the sandalwood after cure



Thanks dude! My memory ain't so great for some reason ;)


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jul 17, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Really sad the other thread will be deleted at some point.
> 12 journals in one all tightly packaged in 32 pages for new growers to page through with no noise.
> Would be nice if they could somehow leave it. There is no real advertising going on in that thread.
> I understand if it has to go it's just going to be sad when it happens.
> This has been a fun crew to grow with!


It is really nice how it's not crowded with unnecessary posts and gets straight to the point


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 17, 2019)

Bud shot below along with a container of flowers. The container of flowers comes in at 10oz and *looks* like less than half the harvest.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 17, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> Bud shot below along with a container of flowers. The container of flowers comes in at 10oz and *looks* like less than half the harvest.
> 
> View attachment 4366431 View attachment 4366432


Nice looking nugs. Damn, over 20oz!
I'll be happy if I get that.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jul 17, 2019)

Has everyone picked who they are voting for I think ive decided on my vote


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 17, 2019)

Last non-comp sidelines plant pic attached. I will be harvesting my comp plant because why not... xD


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 17, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Has everyone picked who they are voting for I think ive decided on my vote


It's a toss-up between a few for me - waiting to see any last pics.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 17, 2019)

@DesertPlants spreadsheet that has links to everyone's posts is gold! You can just go right to the final post(s) for each competitor and see what their idea of a grand finale is. Some really pretty flowers out there.

I think my big mistake was posting most of my best finished flower pics on this page with no numbers. I wasn't keen on keeping up with the weekly thing with plants just drying, but it put me out of that 7-day window to stay alive - so it is what it is.


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 17, 2019)

I just "harvested" my plant. I technically complied with the rules of taking a plant to harvest and will have a dry weight for you guys later. I have buds drying in the dry room now, but uh... there's not much to 'em.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 17, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> I just "harvested" my plant. I technically complied with the rules of taking a plant to harvest and will have a dry weight for you guys later. I have buds drying in the dry room now, but uh... there's not much to 'em.


I don't think harvesting was a rule. Competition ends July 19, and whatever you have is your submission. That was my understanding of it.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 17, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> I just "harvested" my plant. I technically complied with the rules of taking a plant to harvest and will have a dry weight for you guys later. I have buds drying in the dry room now, but uh... there's not much to 'em.


I mean, if I had a long flowering plant going past the window of the competition, It would probably be pretty epic, and I probably wouldn't chop it early for competitions sake - and in this competition I don't think that would violate any rules.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 17, 2019)

I think it was just the general idea that showing a finished product would probably up your chances.


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 17, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I mean, if I had a long flowering plant going past the window of the competition, It would probably be pretty epic, and I probably wouldn't chop it early for competitions sake - and in this competition I don't think that would violate any rules.


Yeah, my plant is a bit of a distance from epic. An ugly mofo that has been tortured into a twisted state of deformity maybe... but not epic. xD I just wanted to take it to the end of the competition as a personal goal. I have many other plants that are nice and healthy going. It's all personal consumption for me, so no point in continuing a plant I don't actually need. I am interested to see what this one smells like once it's cured. It has the most citrus smell I have ever smelled before and I want to see how well that translates to final smell. If it does well, I will be searching for another pheno like this one and trying to breed it in.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 17, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Yeah, my plant is a bit of a distance from epic. An ugly mofo that has been tortured into a twisted state of deformity maybe... but not epic. xD .


Oh THAT one... LOL


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 17, 2019)

I have one (hopefully) last batch that had gnat issues. I caught them early, so they never got bad, but they never went away until the last few days when the nematodes kicked in. A definite investment for next summer's grows. I think better to inoculate the soil at transplant and keep the gnat-killers alive with the microbes. More a preventative than a remedy. They're a little droopy from watering day, but I'm not killing them 

Day 50 of 12/12 - Skywalker OG on the right is getting close and showing a random amber, the Bruce Banner probably has a month or more left and is still plumping up.


----------



## Madriffer (Jul 18, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> Bud shot below along with a container of flowers. The container of flowers comes in at 10oz and *looks* like less than half the harvest.
> 
> View attachment 4366431 View attachment 4366432


Those look amazing, nice colors.


----------



## Kushash (Jul 18, 2019)

When is the cut off for updates?
7-19-19.

9pm PST?

12pm PST?

I will probably harvest one clone and let the other go a few days.

I'm also going to reveg 2 or 3 plants from seed.
I will cut out the root ball of one of them and put it in a 1 gallon pot.
This won't happen for 2 or 3 weeks.

I drew a line where I plan to cut the branches.

I plan on giving the one I harvest a light wash dipping the branches of buds in 5 gallon buckets of RO then hanging them to dry in a 2'x2'x5' tent.

Plant I'll harvest.

 

Plant I will reveg and approx. point of cutting the branches.
 

The pot one of them is going to reveg in.


Happy Growing!


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 18, 2019)

Here's another random pic. I had 7 monster-crop clones going, but one was slow. I dissected the pot to see how the roots were doing and everything looked good, so I couldn't just kill her - sink-or-swim. About 2 weeks ago I just stuck her in the dirt outside in partial sun, and she's been getting the run-off from feeding her sisters, but no special attention. Since I'm looking at 14-ish hours of sun now, this could get interesting. I think this might also say something about the vigor of the re-vegged clones. I have had 90+ degree temps, storms etc. and she is starting to like it.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 18, 2019)

How weird is it that we both posted something about re-vegging within the same minute - on a page that has nothing to do with it LOL 
I'm smoking a fatty and buying a lottery ticket 


Kushash said:


> Plant I will reveg and approx. point of cutting the branches.
> View attachment 4366796


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 18, 2019)

Noon tomorrow PST it ends.
Been a pleasure running with you guys.
Good luck in the voting.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jul 18, 2019)

Was doing some trimming today and this one was looking pretty nice flash on also I'm almost thru one bin I'm right at 17 oz 20 grams so I'm expecting the full 3 pounds I was after so that's super exciting also I ordered my second 4by8 tent it's been a good day for me alright thats all happy growing guys


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 19, 2019)

12 hours left.
Votes should be like said by some people before: 
Vote for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 19, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> 12 hours left.
> Votes should be like said by some people before:
> Vote for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd.


Might be a good idea to use either the player # or the name without the "@" so the participants don't get notifications about the votes.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 19, 2019)

Do we vote here or is there another thread for voting?
And does anyone have the link to DP’s spreadsheet?


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 19, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Do we vote here or is there another thread for voting?
> And does anyone have the link to DP’s spreadsheet?


https://onedrive.live.com/view.aspx?resid=84E6330129F3C9FC!105&ithint=file,xlsx&authkey=!AIVVBVmymDARTKc


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 19, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> Bud shot
> View attachment 4366431


I know we haven't seen eye-to-eye, but that is an amazing bud pic. Is it on glass or something?


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 19, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> https://onedrive.live.com/view.aspx?resid=84E6330129F3C9FC!105&ithint=file,xlsx&authkey=!AIVVBVmymDARTKc


My understanding is that you message @Big Perm - The Host. 
@DesertPlants just did that spreadsheet for our convenience.

If that's wrong, shout out because that's what I did.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 19, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> You can talk about and explain the pictures you are posting *in the post with the pictures*. All other discussion is to be on the original thread.
> If you want to discuss a photo or a post, link the post# or quote it over on the original thread.
> 
> *Do not talk about other players or their photos in this thread when posting your photos!*
> ...


Only change is that we are voting on top three.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 19, 2019)

Here's my only confusion about sending BP the votes


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 19, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Here's my only confusion about sending BP the votes
> View attachment 4367250


Link


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 19, 2019)

You must have missed the shit storm in the beginning about sending DG the votes.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 19, 2019)

Remember. Players still have a whole week to get their votes in.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 19, 2019)

The pic thread closes in 55 min if you guys want to get last pics in.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 19, 2019)

_This thread_ is for the players to post one picture of their grow.


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 19, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> I know we haven't seen eye-to-eye, but that is an amazing bud pic. Is it on glass or something?


Thank you! I basically stuck a needle through the stem which held the flower upright - then I photoshopped the needle out of the picture. Took me an hour. I suck at photoshop.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 19, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> Thank you! I basically stuck a needle through the stem which held the flower upright - then I photoshopped the needle out of the picture. Took me an hour. I suck at photoshop.


Ladies and Gentlemen, with only 6 minutes minutes left in the 18 week competition. 

We have a cheating claim that has been filed!


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jul 19, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, with only 6 minutes minutes left in the 18 week competition.
> 
> We have a cheating claim that has been filed!


Dang I wonder who what did I miss


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jul 19, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> Thank you! I basically stuck a needle through the stem which held the flower upright - then I photoshopped the needle out of the picture. Took me an hour. I suck at photoshop.


I thought it looked like it was floating


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jul 19, 2019)

Oh wait was that a joke lol


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 19, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Oh wait was that a joke lol


Yeah


----------



## Mysturis420 (Jul 19, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Yeah


Took me a minute to realize what can I say ima stoner lol


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 19, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> I thought it looked like it was floating


Yeah, I thought glass at first, but there was no glare or anything. Definitely going in my toolbox! A solid black background and you could have it duct-taped to a broom-handle and still photo-shop it out LOL


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 19, 2019)

So it’s too late for final pics? Damn


----------



## Madriffer (Jul 19, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, with only 6 minutes minutes left in the 18 week competition.
> 
> We have a cheating claim that has been filed!


That's stoopid!


----------



## Madriffer (Jul 19, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> So it’s too late for final pics? Damn


Yep
I wanna see em anyway. We are growers not competitors.


----------



## dstroy (Jul 19, 2019)

I’ve got this plus the rest of #1 to trim. 1-4 left to right, small jars were from test branches or are my head stash. The jars with white lids are gallon jars. 



Can’t wait to get #1 trimmed up.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 19, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> So it’s too late for final pics? Damn


Search for a perm-post on the previous page. Link to a new thread to submit one final pic of your grow.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 19, 2019)

dstroy said:


> I’ve got this plus the rest of #1 to trim. 1-4 left to right, small jars were from test branches or are my head stash. The jars with white lids are gallon jars.
> 
> View attachment 4367389
> 
> Can’t wait to get #1 trimmed up.


What's it smell like? Did you taste it? I've been huffing on mine for a bit now, and most of the skunk is like the other I have grown. The one Dyna-gro plant that was unique throughout the grow is still different. It has almost a smoky taste to it. Not trying to be stoopid - I mean like a hickory or mesquite or something. It doesn't buzz you different, but the taste is amazing.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 19, 2019)

"My weed has a smoky taste when I smoke it too" LOL 


I beat you guys to it.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 19, 2019)

I have BBQ Skunk


----------



## Kushash (Jul 20, 2019)

Hi @homebrewer

I'm going through the posts and the spreadsheet has two posts for you # 24 (June 28 ) and # 25 (July 5) with links that are the same post from June 28th.
I can't find other posts, was June 28th the last post?

When I do a search on RIU it comes up the same with the last post on June 28th.
Should there be more? Maybe I'm missing it.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 20, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Hi @homebrewer
> 
> I'm going through the posts and the spreadsheet has two posts for you # 24 (June 28 ) and # 25 (July 5) with links that are the same post from June 28th.
> I can't find other posts, was June 28th the last post?
> ...


Everyone that is in voting contention should go to the link @Big Perm provided and post one pic and summary of their grow. Some people harvested a while ago, but regardless, a reminder of what everyone thinks best represents their grow is a pretty good perspective.


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 20, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Hi @homebrewer
> 
> I'm going through the posts and the spreadsheet has two posts for you # 24 (June 28 ) and # 25 (July 5) with links that are the same post from June 28th.
> I can't find other posts, was June 28th the last post?
> ...


June 28th was my last post in the competition picture thread. My goal was to post again on July 5th and show a tray of harvested plants with everything hanging in my drying area but life got in the way and I couldn't harvest them that quickly. So instead of that last 'harvested' update I just called it. I posted a pic in this thread of roughly half of the harvest dry but that was sort of an unofficial post since it was after I finished the grow.


----------



## Kushash (Jul 20, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> Everyone that is in voting contention should go to the link @Big Perm provided and post one pic and summary of their grow.


I'll check it out. I have my votes together after going through the original thread.
It was painful to decide.
This is how I'm voting and will post it in the official thread.
Just noticed the glitch in the spreadsheet.


homebrewer said:


> June 28th was my last post in the competition picture thread. My goal was to post again on July 5th and show a tray of harvested plants with everything hanging in my drying area but life got in the way and I couldn't harvest them that quickly. So instead of that last 'harvested' update I just called it. I posted a pic in this thread of roughly half of the harvest dry but that was sort of an unofficial post since it was after I finished the grow.


I'll post this in the Official thread.
It was not easy. 

1) Dstroy - Very Healthy throughout the grow.
2) Homebrewer - Very Beautiful Buds.
3) Big Perm - Beautiful canopy


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 20, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> June 28th was my last post in the competition picture thread. My goal was to post again on July 5th and show a tray of harvested plants with everything hanging in my drying area but life got in the way and I couldn't harvest them that quickly. So instead of that last 'harvested' update I just called it. I posted a pic in this thread of roughly half of the harvest dry but that was sort of an unofficial post since it was after I finished the grow.


You should go to that link and just post your floating bud... serious.

Might also want to think about tossing a copyright thingy on it like @dstroy does just for shits-n-giggles.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 20, 2019)

Kushash said:


> I'll check it out. I have my votes together after going through the original thread.
> It was painful to decide.
> This is how I'm voting and will post it in the official thread.
> Just noticed the glitch in the spreadsheet.
> ...


Thanks a lot dude! Nothing for being high on my fully cured grow while you guys were still waiting???


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 20, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> You should go to that link and just post your floating bud... serious.
> 
> Might also want to think about tossing a copyright thingy on it like @dstroy does just for shits-n-giggles.


Like this?


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 20, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> Like this?
> 
> View attachment 4367693


I'm no lawyer - works for me.


----------



## Kushash (Jul 21, 2019)

@Big Perm 

I noticed the Auto Challenge is hosted by Dyna-Gro.
Our official thread won't be deleted until Dyna-Gro stops advertising and that won't happen while the Auto comp is going right.
Does that mean we have a while before it is deleted?
At least till the end of the Auto comp?


----------



## Kushash (Jul 21, 2019)

CBD JAM!


----------



## J.James (Jul 21, 2019)

Kushash said:


> @Big Perm
> 
> I noticed the Auto Challenge is hosted by Dyna-Gro.
> Our official thread won't be deleted until Dyna-Gro stops advertising and that won't happen while the Auto comp is going right.
> ...


I have the info backed up just in case and we will continue the comp here with or without an advertiser. The big change will be prizes are not allowed to be given out without an advertising license. So we would drop the prize pot to "Bragging Rights Only"


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 23, 2019)

Kushash said:


> @Big Perm
> 
> I noticed the Auto Challenge is hosted by Dyna-Gro.
> Our official thread won't be deleted until Dyna-Gro stops advertising and that won't happen while the Auto comp is going right.
> ...


I'll host it if it goes away. You guys want me to go ahead and start another one under me so that it doesn't go away?


----------



## J.James (Jul 23, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I'll host it if it goes away. You guys want me to go ahead and start another one under me so that it doesn't go away?


Sounds good to me boss


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 23, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I'll host it if it goes away. You guys want me to go ahead and start another one under me so that it doesn't go away?


Yeah, and it’s be great if there were prizes too.


----------



## Kushash (Jul 24, 2019)

#121 LOL!

Day 81 12/12.

Clone 10-1 is beginning to turn milky.
I can always see it with the naked eye. Looks silvery to me.
Should see more of the silvery look in about 4 days then it will be close to chop and it will be interesting to compare it to it's sister 10-3 that was chopped last week.

Lot of fox tailing, might have been less in a winter grow IDK. Foxtails might not be great for bag appeal but are great for rinsing, drying, making oils and smoking compared to a dense bud IMO. I like throwing a string of calyx's you can count in a bong and roasting it like a pig. I never burn it to the point of white ashes. Light it one or two times scaring the tissue black and pitching it for a fresh hit is my preference.

Took some pics of the clone today and some pics of my original seedlings I started in this comp.
Remember these seedlings? Some of them are very old seeds and I will hopefully keep them alive and flower them in the fall. Had a thrip issue and IDK maybe they are gone. I took them all in the garage about 6 weeks ago along with the CBD plants and dosed them all on both sides of the leaves with a one gallon pump sprayer with neem that made doing it a pleasure.

Happy Growing! 

Old seeds I started in the comp that are still in the veg tent.

14 1 gallon pots with plants going back to the start of the comp.
 

Clone 10-1 today.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 25, 2019)

Kushash said:


> #121 LOL!
> 
> Day 81 12/12.
> 
> ...


Yup - when they get milky you can't see through them. When I am guestimating a % for ambers I use a loupe or a zoomed in pic. But % turning milky is best under the lights.
Sometimes a flash pic highlights the milky ones, like around the rims of those leaves.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 25, 2019)

But that could also be just stacks of trich's that the flash is reflecting off of, so naked eye is still better.


----------



## Kushash (Jul 25, 2019)

H.A.F. said:


> But that could also be just stacks of trich's that the flash is reflecting off of, so naked eye is still better.


I'll hopefully get pictures when the change is complete. It should show in the pics with the flash. 
I should be able to get some micro shots of the crystal being milky also.
They don't amber much, maybe a few here and there like 1 or 2 % amber.
I ran the same strain 16 weeks and 2 days in a solo cup to see if they would amber and they did not change much from 12 weeks to 16 weeks.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 25, 2019)

Kushash said:


> I'll hopefully get pictures when the change is complete. It should show in the pics with the flash.
> I should be able to get some micro shots of the crystal being milky also.
> They don't amber much, maybe a few here and there like 1 or 2 % amber.
> I ran the same strain 16 weeks and 2 days in a solo cup to see if they would amber and they did not change much from 12 weeks to 16 weeks.


The one above is Skywalker OG, and she just got chopped (pic is from last week  don't start bashing me LOL) but the Bruce Banner that was her sister during the grow is still foxtailing and putting out new pistils. Both planted 4/20 and the chop was at 58 days 12/12.


----------



## H.A.F. (Jul 25, 2019)

Here's the Hulk.


----------



## topshelf_sac (Aug 6, 2019)

Hello everyone! I have some pics posted on my instagram but im just getting started here. I am.using dynagro foliage pro, bloom, protekt and mag pro in tupur coco blend. I made my own COB LED lights and have bewn very happy with my results! I pretty much follow the chart to a T but go just a tad lower ppm due to my very hard tap water. The ph comes out perfect, no adjustment needed.


----------



## topshelf_sac (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Kushash (Aug 6, 2019)

topshelf_sac said:


> Hello everyone! I have some pics posted on my instagram but im just getting started here. I am.using dynagro foliage pro, bloom, protekt and mag pro in tupur coco blend. I made my own COB LED lights and have bewn very happy with my results! I pretty much follow the chart to a T but go just a tad lower ppm due to my very hard tap water. The ph comes out perfect, no adjustment needed.


Do you mix the tap with ro?
What ppm's is the tap?


----------



## topshelf_sac (Aug 6, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Do you mix the tap with ro?
> What ppm's is the tap?


No, i use straight tap. I have an RO filter but my plants like the tap better. I am hitting about 220 to 250 ppm on .7 scale. I follow the chart exactly except i max out at 10 ml per gallon base (i mix foliage pro and bloom at beginning of 12/12 with 5 ml foliage pro and 5 ml bloom week 1 and 2.5 ml goliage pro and 7.5 ml bloom weeks 2,3 and 4 and just bloom after that) 5 ml Protekt and either 2.5 or 5 mag pro with an occasional 10 ml per gallon mag pro in week 5. I then back off pretty hard at week 6 or 7 with just 5 ml bloom and 2.5 mag pro and do water only for about 2 weeks at the end. The ph sets it self between 5.7 and 6.0 depnding on the strength of the solution.


----------



## homebrewer (Aug 7, 2019)

topshelf_sac said:


> No, i use straight tap. I have an RO filter but my plants like the tap better. I am hitting about 220 to 250 ppm on .7 scale. I follow the chart exactly except i max out at 10 ml per gallon base (i mix foliage pro and bloom at beginning of 12/12 with 5 ml foliage pro and 5 ml bloom week 1 and 2.5 ml goliage pro and 7.5 ml bloom weeks 2,3 and 4 and just bloom after that) 5 ml Protekt and either 2.5 or 5 mag pro with an occasional 10 ml per gallon mag pro in week 5. I then back off pretty hard at week 6 or 7 with just 5 ml bloom and 2.5 mag pro and do water only for about 2 weeks at the end. The ph sets it self between 5.7 and 6.0 depnding on the strength of the solution.


Those feeding levels are crazy high.


----------



## topshelf_sac (Aug 7, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> Those feeding levels are crazy high.


I tried a lot of different things including using only foliage pro or grow at lower ppms. The feeding chart levels produce amazing flowers that have a lot of terps. My light from the LED is very intense as well. 
I know that this is what works best for terpene production, thc and yield in my system. The chart that dynagro posted works very well. My plants did not like the lower ppm feedings compared to the chart.


----------



## J.James (Aug 7, 2019)

topshelf_sac said:


> I tried a lot of different things including using only foliage pro or grow at lower ppms. The feeding chart levels produce amazing flowers that have a lot of terps. My light from the LED is very intense as well.
> I know that this is what works best for terpene production, thc and yield in my system. The chart that dynagro posted works very well. My plants did not like the lower ppm feedings compared to the chart.


What medium are you using and what size pots?

Edit - I see you said "tupur coco blend" but what are the ratios?


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 7, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> Those feeding levels are crazy high.


I can't wait for you to do a grow under LED. I'll be watching your grow like a hawk, lol. Really curious what you experience under them, if anything.


----------



## topshelf_sac (Aug 7, 2019)

J.James said:


> What medium are you using and what size pots?
> 
> Edit - I see you said "tupur coco blend" but what are the ratios?


I clone in rockwool. I soak the cubes in 2.5 ml per gallon protekt and 2.5 ml ph down to set ph about 5.8. I start veg on 1 gallon pots with half strength veg (2.5 protekt, 2.5 foliage pro and 2.5 ph down). I then feed the rest of the wsy with 5 ml protekt, 5 ml foliage pro and 2.5 ml Mag pro. I translpant into 5 gallon pots and veg for 4 weeks then move them to bloom room. I am just using tupur straight from the bag (it is coco, forest compost, perlite and basalt). 
I then follow the feed chart except i cut back a little on base nutrients at 10 ml per gallon. 
I know this gets the job done. Ive grown a lot of different ways both commercially and at home. The chart works very well for me! Ive been growing since 1996 and have tried a lot of different nutrients and mediums. This feed schedule works well in promix and peat as well.


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 7, 2019)

topshelf_sac said:


> I then follow the feed chart except i cut back a little on base nutrients at 10 ml per gallon.


You cut back from or to?


----------



## topshelf_sac (Aug 7, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> You cut back from or to?



The feed chart recommends 2.5 ml foliage pro and 10 ml bloom for weeks 2, 3 and 4. I use 2.5 ml foliage pro and 7.5 ml bloom during that period. The higher level gave slight nutrient burn probably due to the high ppm in my tap.


----------



## Sellardore (Aug 8, 2019)

topshelf_sac said:


> The feed chart recommends 2.5 ml foliage pro and 10 ml bloom for weeks 2, 3 and 4. I use 2.5 ml foliage pro and 7.5 ml bloom during that period. The higher level gave slight nutrient burn probably due to the high ppm in my tap.


I agree that those feeding levels are high especially for not using your RO filter. The plants will uptake what is available and starting with high ppms in addition to high feeding seems like a precursor to potential issues. Do you water with those levels every time or alternate with just your tap? I’m guessing you alternate because your plants don’t look unhealthy and feeding that high constantly with every water seems like it would cause problems.

I’ve been running Dyna Gro for a while now and my plants would definitely burn at those feeding levels. And I’m running co2 @1000ppms with a burner, undercurrent rdwc and DE945w cmh so my grow can handle higher feeding levels.


----------



## homebrewer (Aug 8, 2019)

topshelf_sac said:


> I tried a lot of different things including using only foliage pro or grow at lower ppms. The feeding chart levels produce amazing flowers that have a lot of terps. My light from the LED is very intense as well.
> I know that this is what works best for terpene production, thc and yield in my system. The chart that dynagro posted works very well. My plants did not like the lower ppm feedings compared to the chart.


You know your system better than I do but one thing I noticed about your plants above is that in your first pic, probably day 30 or so, all your fan leaves have faded and will start to drop soon. In your second and fouth pic you have no fan leaves left. Fan leaves drive production.


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 8, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> You know your system better than I do but one thing I noticed about your plants above is that in your first pic, probably day 30 or so, all your fan leaves have faded and will start to drop soon. In your second and fouth pic you have no fan leaves left. Fan leaves drive production.


HB, I've been experimenting with this new trim method of growing, saves tons of time. What used to take hours to trim a tent out now takes me about 2 minutes.


----------



## homebrewer (Aug 8, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> HB, I've been experimenting with this new trim method of growing, saves tons of time. What used to take hours to trim a tent out now takes me about 2 minutes.
> View attachment 4376405


That canopy!


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 8, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> That canopy!


*LCN *has a program you sign up for. It has a waiting list. I think you should do the same (on my site of course) with growing ganja. 
I want on the list.


----------



## topshelf_sac (Aug 8, 2019)

homebrewer said:


> You know your system better than I do but one thing I noticed about your plants above is that in your first pic, probably day 30 or so, all your fan leaves have faded and will start to drop soon. In your second and fouth pic you have no fan leaves left. Fan leaves drive production.


Yes I did cut foliage pro early on those. I have pics of a different run in week 5 and they are still green. Those pics are over the last couple of months and I'm posting them worts and all as I am getting prepared to start a journal. You will see plenty more from me and I may revise my feeding as I go and dial in this room. I am mostly getting a feel for the board right now and seeing who is who and making friends with the good people on this site. 
Feel free to chime in with me as I have a lot of flaws in this grow but I have been putting in a lot of elbow grease to get it ready to show off. I will take a couple of pics tomorrow morning of how things are looking now.


----------



## homebrewer (Aug 8, 2019)

topshelf_sac said:


> Yes I did cut foliage pro early on those. I have pics of a different run in week 5 and they are still green. Those pics are over the last couple of months and I'm posting them worts and all as I am getting prepared to start a journal. You will see plenty more from me and I may revise my feeding as I go and dial in this room. I am mostly getting a feel for the board right now and seeing who is who and making friends with the good people on this site.
> Feel free to chime in with me as I have a lot of flaws in this grow but I have been putting in a lot of elbow grease to get it ready to show off. I will take a couple of pics tomorrow morning of how things are looking now.


Just tag me and I'll check it out.


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Kushash (Aug 8, 2019)

*Big Perm*
Independence Brewing Co. 
Pale Ale

No longer being produced.


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 8, 2019)

Kushash said:


> No longer being produced.


Hell no they aren't. You can't steal the Perm's name that easy.


----------



## topshelf_sac (Aug 9, 2019)

Heres a snap shot of where things stand today. 

Heres the plants that are finishing that i didnt feed enough N too. These are six different seedlings of Capital G/Giseal x Hippy Slayer from Blueblood Genetics


----------



## topshelf_sac (Aug 9, 2019)

Here is Peanutbutter Breath from thugpug at week 5 of12/12.


----------



## topshelf_sac (Aug 9, 2019)

Here is Wedding Pie from Real Cannarado at week 3.


----------



## J.James (Aug 9, 2019)

topshelf_sac said:


> Here is Peanutbutter Breath from thugpug at week 5 of12/12.
> View attachment 4376834 View attachment 4376835


What kind of dog do you have?


----------



## topshelf_sac (Aug 9, 2019)

Sundae Driver at week 1


----------



## topshelf_sac (Aug 9, 2019)

Pics of veg area


----------



## topshelf_sac (Aug 9, 2019)

J.James said:


> What kind of dog do you have?


Is there a dog hair in there LOL?


----------



## J.James (Aug 9, 2019)

topshelf_sac said:


> Is there a dog hair in there LOL?


A few, I have the same issue. No matter what I do, they get in there lol


----------



## topshelf_sac (Aug 9, 2019)

J.James said:


> A few, I have the same issue. No matter what I do, they get in there lol


This is a home grow so nothing is getting sold or tested. Its tough to keep them.all out.


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 9, 2019)

@J.James 
*Link*


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 10, 2019)

We just got a St. Bernard....
well, not 'just', shes a puppy.


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 10, 2019)

Day 86
Getting close.


----------



## topshelf_sac (Aug 20, 2019)

Updates on the room


----------



## topshelf_sac (Aug 20, 2019)

Forgot a veg shot


----------



## dstroy (Aug 20, 2019)

topshelf_sac said:


> Forgot a veg shot
> 
> View attachment 4382426


You know this comp is over, right?


----------



## topshelf_sac (Aug 20, 2019)

dstroy said:


> You know this comp is over, right?



Yes, i am just posting some dynagro pics. I am just fooling around and getting used to this site before i begin doing a journal. I followed this link from instagram lol. Should i just let this thread die?


----------



## johnparkers (Sep 6, 2019)

I'm in.


----------



## Cash_Crop (Sep 10, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> plant numbers lol, I'll be running 1! similar to this... unfortunately not as big, this full cycle takes me 64 days veg, 64 days flower! this beauty is 28 days from chop!View attachment 4276938 View attachment 4276939


Hey Green thumbs are you running a aeroponics system in there? I like your set up I’m just wondering if you can share the materials and build with me?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Sep 10, 2019)

Cash_Crop said:


> Hey Green thumbs are you running a aeroponics system in there? I like your set up I’m just wondering if you can share the materials and build with me?


That's not areophonics bud, I do use a turbokloner but only for my clones. I run D.I.Y. sub irrigated planters with true living organics with a cross of probiotics and knf. I have a good 10 or more different threads where I've changed things over the years, but this is an old one but explains the basics. If your still interested after reading through that link below, send me a PM and I'll share some more with you, and some of the things I've changed and added. Bc alot has changed except for the principal of the idea and method.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/greens-probiotic-method.985411/


----------



## topshelf_sac (Sep 20, 2019)

Wedding Pie with Dynagro 4 part in tupur


----------



## Dyna-Gro'n (Sep 23, 2019)

topshelf_sac said:


> Wedding Pie with Dynagro 4 part in tupur
> View attachment 4397427


that's one lovely plant!!! Great job!


----------



## topshelf_sac (Sep 23, 2019)

Dyna-Gro'n said:


> that's one lovely plant!!! Great job!


Thanks! I just used the 4 part in Royal Gold Tupur (coco/basalt/forest compost/perlite) mix. The plants are loving it!


----------



## topshelf_sac (Sep 23, 2019)

Here is Sundae Driver entering week 8.


----------



## topshelf_sac (Sep 25, 2019)

Peanutbutter Breath


----------



## ToneOZ (Nov 6, 2019)

Madriffer said:


> View attachment 4332402 View attachment 4332403 View attachment 4332404 View attachment 4332406 The tale of the tape. 4x4 canopy over 2 foot average heignt.
> A couple at 60 days. Can't see in this shitty pic but starting to turn purple.


Crispy


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 6, 2020)

Thought this shit was dead since sep. 2019 ?


----------



## T macc (Mar 6, 2020)

Wish my plant didn't die. I want to do something like this again. Prize or not


----------



## tyke1973 (Mar 7, 2020)

_I'm in this time on any I have new genetics on the go now so I'm up for it,all from seed._


----------



## T macc (Mar 7, 2020)

tyke1973 said:


> _I'm in this time on any I have new genetics on the go now so I'm up for it,all from seed._


I just made a few chucks this round. Fucking seeds everywhere lol. I want to see what's in them


----------



## Rickypsimer (Mar 12, 2020)

I'm running three white widow three blueberry from seedsman in Fox Farm ocean forest soil 3 gallon fabric pots in a 2x4 Mars Hydro ts600 also Chinese Chinese Quantum knock off with the same Spectrum


----------



## Alabamasf (Mar 12, 2020)

I'm new to this, so I'm not up to speed. I was reading about the competition and it reads like it starts March 15 2020 but it has a Feb 15 2019 post date. Is it going on again this year or no


----------



## Alabamasf (Mar 12, 2020)

Is there voing to be the same compet5this year


----------



## Alabamasf (Mar 14, 2020)

Well im in i guess ill have to rustle up some seeds on the fly.


----------



## T macc (Mar 19, 2020)

I want to know too. Are we doing this? I got some skunk going but I can make room for a contender


----------



## Rickypsimer (Mar 19, 2020)

Well with this corona and being stuck in the house I think we should do a grow competition!!!


----------



## sunni (Mar 21, 2020)

this is over, a new thread will be started if Dyna Gro would like a new competition done, but until they say the word.
Members arent allowed to create their own competitions int he advertising section nor allot prizes.


----------

